# Brasilianer-Stammtisch-Thread



## DIRK SAYS (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo Jungx,

hier der unvermeidliche und längst überfällige offizielle Stammtisch-Thread.

Inhalt siehe Titel. Bitte keine Nichtraucherdiskussionen.  

Nächster Stammtisch am 11.07.2007 um 20 Uhr im Buntschuh.

Bitte um Teilnahmemeldung, bzw. Fehlmeldung mit ausführlicher Begründung. 

Motto des Abends: Was machen bei schlechtem Wetter. Bitte jeden, sich vorab Gedanken zu machen.


----------



## bluesky (2. Juli 2007)

ein 95%iges prozentiges JA ... wenn nix dazwischen kommt bin ich auf jeden fall dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. Juli 2007)

bin dabei


----------



## Oskar1974 (2. Juli 2007)

Komme


----------



## mw1774 (2. Juli 2007)

wie war das noch mit dem wollkneul?  
ist "buntschuh" sowas wie sockenschuß? 

gruß ausm büro!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Juli 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> wie war das noch mit dem wollkneul?
> ist "buntschuh" sowas wie sockenschuß?
> 
> gruß ausm büro!



Beileid fürs Büro.

Wenn Du willst, kann ich unseren kompletten Näh- und Strickkorb mitbringen. Ansonsten sind wir eher mehr oder weniger ungezwungen.  

Ich kenne den Sockenschuß nicht. Buntschuh ist rustikal, war mal ne alte Scheune, die ausgebaut wurde. Hab aber noch die Hoffnung, dass wir erst mal in den Biergarten sitzen können.


----------



## Eike. (2. Juli 2007)

Dabei. 
Der Bundschuh ist halt auch eine Kneipe/Biergarten, also quasi schon sowas wie das Sockenschuss aber deutlich uriger und der Biergarten ist schöner als direkt an der Ettlinger Straße zu sitzen.


----------



## harzi84 (2. Juli 2007)

ich bin bei schlechtem Wetter dabei, bei gutem Wetter bin ich am Hohloh mit dem Rennrad unterwegs...


----------



## andi1969 (3. Juli 2007)

Wenn ich weiß wie und wann ich Arbeite bin ich dabei(im Moment noch 50%) 
Na dann können wir uns den *Bruchsal und Umgebung *bald streichen 

gruss andi1969


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Juli 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Na dann können wir uns den *Bruchsal und Umgebung *bald streichen



Den werd ich auspacken, wenn ich wieder in Bruchsal und Umgebung radeln gehe. Und das ist hoffentlich bald wieder der Fall.


----------



## andi1969 (3. Juli 2007)

OOOch und ich dachte wir haben unseren eigenen Heimat Thread---meennooo-- 

Und was macht Deine Reha so????? Bin ja mal auf die Trikos gespannt wenn die da sind....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Juli 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> OOOch und ich dachte wir haben unseren eigenen Heimat Thread---meennooo--
> 
> Und was macht Deine Reha so????? Bin ja mal auf die Trikos gespannt wenn die da sind....



Den haben wir auch. Aber da wird momentan übers Nichtrauchen diskutiert.    

Reha macht gut. Ich bin wirklich guter Hoffnung, dass ich in 4 bis 6 Wochen wieder auf dem Rad sitze zum MB-fahren. Am Sonntag war ich schon mit dem Kinderanhänger unterwegs. Das hat schmerzfrei geklappt. Mir fehlt nur noch die Kraft, um das Rad wirklich fest zu halten. Sitzen und kurbeln geht schon gut.

Jedenfalls freue ich mich schon wie ein kleine Kind auf Weihnachten, wenn ich wieder in *Bruchsal und Umgebung* mit euch rumkurven kann.


----------



## Eike. (3. Juli 2007)

Dirk_76 schrieb:


> Den haben wir auch. Aber da wird momentan übers Nichtrauchen diskutiert.



Das ist die Verzweiflung über das miese Wetter  Gestern Vormittag dachte ich bei dem schönen Wetter ich könnte endlich mal wieder raus und hatte schon mein Rad fitt gemacht (Luftdruck gechekt und lockeren Steuersatz neu eingestellt) aber dann ist das Wetter wie seit Wochen schon innerhalb von 10 Minuten von Sonnenschein auf waagerechten Regen umgeschlagen  Der Juni war biketechnisch echt fürn Arsch und der Juli fängt nicht besser an.


----------



## speedygonzales (3. Juli 2007)

*anmeld*


----------



## andi1969 (3. Juli 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Den haben wir auch. Aber da wird momentan übers Nichtrauchen diskutiert.
> 
> Reha macht gut. Ich bin wirklich guter Hoffnung, dass ich in 4 bis 6 Wochen wieder auf dem Rad sitze zum MB-fahren. Am Sonntag war ich schon mit dem Kinderanhänger unterwegs. Das hat schmerzfrei geklappt. Mir fehlt nur noch die Kraft, um das Rad wirklich fest zu halten. Sitzen und kurbeln geht schon gut.
> 
> Jedenfalls freue ich mich schon wie ein kleine Kind auf Weihnachten, wenn ich wieder in *Bruchsal und Umgebung* mit euch rumkurven kann.



....  DIRK SAGT.. man du wechselst Deinen Namen wie andere die Radklamotten 

Na dann wird es aber Zeit wenn Du den Kinderanhänger ziehen kannst...

Eigendlich meinte ich das der Thread zum Heimatthread wird, währe doch auch passender als Bruchsal und Umgebung....


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Juli 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ....  DIRK SAGT.. man du wechselst Deinen Namen wie andere die Radklamotten
> 
> Na dann wird es aber Zeit wenn Du den Kinderanhänger ziehen kannst...
> 
> Eigendlich meinte ich das der Thread zum Heimatthread wird, währe doch auch passender als Bruchsal und Umgebung....



Das mit dem underscore und 76 hat mir nicht wirklich gefallen. Aber ich hoffe, dabei bleib ich jetzt.  

Ohne Radfahren werd ich echt langsam ein Fall für den Psychater. Ich bin echt froh, dass das langsam wird.

Können wir. Das wird sich schon entwickeln.

@Speedy
Ich nehm Dich mit, nächsten Mittwoch. Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt können wir kurzfristig noch ausmachen.


----------



## iTom (3. Juli 2007)

Gehört das hier zum Stammtisch? Ich suche mir ein neues Rad, mit dem ich richtig downhillen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (3. Juli 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Eigendlich meinte ich das der Thread zum Heimatthread wird, währe doch auch passender als Bruchsal und Umgebung....



Hey, gute Idee. Schließlich ist die Gruppe inzwischen interbadisch und nicht nur Brusl-fixiert  Die Stammtisch-Verabredungen könnten dann ja zwecks Übersicht im Touren-Thread erledigt werden wenn sich nicht sowieso ein fester Termin (erster Mittwoch im Monat oder ähnlich) einpendelt.
Also Jungs packt die Kartons, wir ziehen um


----------



## Eike. (3. Juli 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Gehört das hier zum Stammtisch? Ich suche mir ein neues Rad, mit dem ich richtig downhillen kann
> 
> 
> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/P1040528.JPG




Baaaaahhhhh, geh dir die Augen mit Kernseife auswaschen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Juli 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Gehört das hier zum Stammtisch? Ich suche mir ein neues Rad, mit dem ich richtig downhillen kann



Ich habs mir fast schon gedacht, dass 20'' im Kommen ist. Nur die Farbe ist schrecklich.


----------



## andi1969 (3. Juli 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Gehört das hier zum Stammtisch? Ich suche mir ein neues Rad, mit dem ich richtig downhillen kann



Shit und ich wollte euch damit bei der nächsten Ausfahrt überraschen.... 


Booaa mounty da kriegt man ja Gehirnkrebs vom anschauen :kotz:


----------



## andi1969 (3. Juli 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hey, gute Idee. Schließlich ist die Gruppe inzwischen interbadisch und nicht nur Brusl-fixiert  Die Stammtisch-Verabredungen könnten dann ja zwecks Übersicht im Touren-Thread erledigt werden wenn sich nicht sowieso ein fester Termin (erster Mittwoch im Monat oder ähnlich) einpendelt.
> Also Jungs packt die Kartons, wir ziehen um



Juhuuu umziehen, umziehen,  was neues bin dabei und der rest?????


----------



## andi1969 (3. Juli 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ohne Radfahren werd ich echt langsam ein Fall für den Psychater. Ich bin echt froh, dass das langsam wird.



Na sowas und ich hab ne bequeme Couch und mein Nahme ist Freud


----------



## harzi84 (3. Juli 2007)

so, ich komm dann mal morgen vorbei...


----------



## speedygonzales (3. Juli 2007)

harzi84 schrieb:


> so, ich komm dann mal morgen vorbei...



morgen? morgen ist kein Stammtisch erst in einer Woche!!


----------



## Jürgen_KA (3. Juli 2007)

OK, ich zieh auch mit und hab gleich die erste dumme Frage in diesem Thread. Heute ist mein neuer LRS gekommen. Schlauch und Reifen drauf, Scheibe dran montiert, wunderhübsch. Nur: die Scheibe sitzt jetzt 1-2 mm weiter außen und schleift jetzt. Die Julie kann ich (ohne Gewalt) nur an der unteren Schraube verschieben. Was nu? die Flex auspacken?


----------



## Eike. (3. Juli 2007)

Das gleiche Problem war bei meinem Bruder auch als ich ihm meine Manitou mit Julie vermacht habe. Bei ihm wars eine XT Vorderradnabe bei der wohl auch die Bremsscheibenaufnahme weiter außen war als bei meinen alten Laufrädern. Eine Lösung für das Problem habe ich aber auch nicht gefunden weil ich ihm dann recht schnell meine Psylo/Louise verkauft hab bei der es das Problem nicht gibt. 
Eine Idee die ich zu dem Thema mal hatte wäre eine Unterlegscheibe zwischen der linken Nabenseite und dem Ausfallende der Gabel um die Scheibenaufnahme weiter vom Gabelhom weg zu bringen. Bei uns war es sogar so, dass die Scheibe am Tauchrohr der Gabel anlag.
Das beste wird wahrscheinlich sein damit mal in eine Bikewerkstatt zu gehen. Sowas muss denen doch häufiger unterkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen_KA (4. Juli 2007)

So, nach 1.000 mal Bremse komplett ab, Scheibe mit Drehmomentschlüssel noch mal festgemacht und einigen Beschwörungritualen (nackt ausziehen und drum rum tanzen, ein paar Katzen und diverse Jungfrauen geopfert) läuft jetzt zumindest das Vorderrad einwandfrei. Morgen kommt das Hinterrad dran. Hat noch jemand eine Jungfrau griffbereit?


----------



## Jürgen_KA (4. Juli 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> OK, ich zieh auch mit und hab gleich die erste dumme Frage in diesem Thread.



Und gleich die zweite dumme Frage hinterher. Dass die DT 240s einen "lauten" Freilauf hat, das hat mir schon Google erzählt. Während meine Shimano Deore ein  klicken von sich gibt, klingt die DT wie ein tiefes Knattern. Als Kinder haben wir manchmal Bierdeckel an der Gabel festgemacht, wenn die zwischen die an die Speichen kommen klingt das ähnlich. Ist das normal? Ansonsten läuft die Narbe ohne Probleme.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. Juli 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> So, nach 1.000 mal Bremse komplett ab, Scheibe mit Drehmomentschlüssel noch mal festgemacht und einigen Beschwörungritualen (nackt ausziehen und drum rum tanzen, ein paar Katzen und diverse Jungfrauen geopfert) läuft jetzt zumindest das Vorderrad einwandfrei. Morgen kommt das Hinterrad dran. Hat noch jemand eine Jungfrau griffbereit?



Wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, dann musst Du mit 1/10tel -Milimeterunterlegscheiben arbeiten, um die Scheibe mittig in den Sattel zu bekommen. Ist eigentlich gängig. Bekommst Du z.B. von Magura sogar in nem 10er-Pack.

Das mit dem Knattern ist doch geil. Wäre froh, mein Freilauf würde das auch von sich geben. Ist vermutlich wie früher bei den HÜGI-Naben. Geil.


----------



## andi1969 (4. Juli 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> OK, ich zieh auch mit und hab gleich die erste dumme Frage in diesem Thread. Heute ist mein neuer LRS gekommen. Schlauch und Reifen drauf, Scheibe dran montiert, wunderhübsch. Nur: die Scheibe sitzt jetzt 1-2 mm weiter außen und schleift jetzt. Die Julie kann ich (ohne Gewalt) nur an der unteren Schraube verschieben. Was nu? die Flex auspacken?



*Welch Julie Bremse hast du denn IS 2000 Aufnahme oder Postmount????*
Das mit Deinem DT Freilauf ist normal ,der ist lauter als Shimano, wir können ja mal Wettknäckern machen


----------



## Eike. (4. Juli 2007)

So wie ich das aus der Beschreibung gelesen habe ist es eine Postmount Bremse. Hatte ich ja auch an meinem ersten Fully und die Julie lässt sich extrem schlecht verstellen. Bei der Juicy Seven die ich jetzt habe ist es dagegen ein Traum. Beider Schrauben lockern und schon kann man den Sattel in einem riesen Verstellbereich ganz locker einstellen. Ich hab noch nie so schnelle eine Bremse schleiffrei bekommen. Mir kommt nur noch PM ins Haus 
Und ja, das gehört so mit dem Freilauf  Wenn es dir auf Dauer doch zu laut ist musst du mal im Techtalk suchen, da gibt es einige Tipps wie man es leiser bekommt. Hat aber auch den Vorteil, dass du dir die Klingel sparen kannst, einfach kurz aufhören zu treten


----------



## Jürgen_KA (4. Juli 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Welch Julie Bremse hast du denn IS 2000 Aufnahme oder Postmount????*



Mist, Detailfragen. Also nach meiner Laienmeinung habe ich eine Postmount Julie die mit einem Postmount-ISO Adapter befestigt ist.

Kann man zwischen Adapter und Befestigung an der Gabel Unterlagscheiben machen? Dann könnte das etwas besser funktionieren.


----------



## Eike. (4. Juli 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Mist, Detailfragen. Also nach meiner Laienmeinung habe ich eine Postmount Julie die mit einem Postmount-ISO Adapter befestigt ist.
> 
> Kann man zwischen Adapter und Befestigung an der Gabel Unterlagscheiben machen? Dann könnte das etwas besser funktionieren.



Ja aber mit normalen Unterlegscheiben wirst du wahrscheinlich nicht weit kommen weil die zu dick sind. Von Magura gibt es spezielle Spacer, das sind 0,2mm Scheiben. Bekommst du zB bei Rad und Tat in der Waldstraße.


----------



## andi1969 (4. Juli 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ja aber mit normalen Unterlegscheiben wirst du wahrscheinlich nicht weit kommen weil die zu dick sind. Von Magura gibt es spezielle Spacer, das sind 0,2mm Scheiben. Bekommst du zB bei Rad und Tat in der Waldstraße.



*Eike hatt das schon beantwortet *und lass die Bremsaufnahme am Rahmen und an der Gabel nachfräsen wenn Du eh zum Händler gehst... das gleiche Probl. hatte ich an meiner Hayes.....


----------



## Deleted 4120 (4. Juli 2007)

ähhhhhh ist das jetzt der offizielle Fred????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (4. Juli 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> ähhhhhh ist das jetzt der offizielle Fred????



Ja, der alte wird besenrein an den Ersteller zurückgegeben falls der jemals wieder auftaucht


----------



## andi1969 (4. Juli 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> ähhhhhh ist das jetzt der offizielle Fred????




Pssst Felix noch ganz geheim blos nicht so laut sonst kriegt es doch jeder mit


----------



## Jürgen_KA (4. Juli 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Eike hatt das schon beantwortet *und lass die Bremsaufnahme am Rahmen und an der Gabel nachfräsen wenn Du eh zum Händler gehst... das gleiche Probl. hatte ich an meiner Hayes.....



Hi,

ich sollte erst nachdenken/nachschauen bevor ich wieder Unfug schreibe. Mit Unterlagscheiben bewege ich den Bremssattel genau in die *falsche* Richtung. Gemerkt habe ich das natürlich erst, nachdem ich mit meinen neu erworbenen Mugura-Unterlagscheiben (sind die bei dem Preis wenigstens aus Gold?) vor dem Rad stand  . 

OK, das Päckchen wanderte in den Werkzeugkasten und nach ewig langer Fummelei schleift jetzt nichts mehr  .

Nachfräsen wäre natürlich die einfachere Lösung gewesen, scheitert aber an den Arbeitnehmer unfreundlichen Öffnungszeiten.

Wenn jetzt noch der Wetterbericht für Samstag stimmt, dann steht einer Tour nichts mehr im Weg  .


----------



## Eike. (5. Juli 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich sollte erst nachdenken/nachschauen bevor ich wieder Unfug schreibe. Mit Unterlagscheiben bewege ich den Bremssattel genau in die *falsche* Richtung.



Hatte ich mir schon fast gedacht. Dann ist es wirklich das gleiche Problem wie seinerzeit bei meinem Bruder. Offenbar passiert es einfach manchmal, dass bei Nabe und Gabel/Bremse die Fehlertoleranzen gerade so blöd ausgereizt werden, dass die Scheibe zu nach ans Tauchrohr kommt. Die gleiche Nabe die in die Manitou gar nicht passen wollte sitzt jetzt in der Psylo perfekt. Canyon hatte ja jetzt wohl bei der Torque Reihe ein ähnliches Problem und musste deswegen andere Bremsen verwenden.


----------



## andi1969 (5. Juli 2007)

Hi und guten morgen,

bei mir regnet´z und bei Dir Eike?????


----------



## Eike. (5. Juli 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Hi und guten morgen,
> 
> bei mir regnet´z und bei Dir Eike?????



Erwartest du darauf eine Antwort?  Es ist schon traurig, dass man sich zur Zeit selbst wenn die Sonne scheint (passiert ja immer wieder mal kurz) nicht ohne Schirm aus dem Haus trauen kann. Hat aber auch was spannendes. Ich weiß nie wie das Wetter ist wenn ich wieder aus dem Hörsaal komme. Von strahlendem Sonnenschein bis Weltuntergang ist alles dabei.
Aber mein neues Schutzblech ist gerade gekommen  passend zur Saison


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (5. Juli 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Erwartest du darauf eine Antwort?  Es ist schon traurig.....




Jaaaa ich brauch Unterhaltung  , mir ist langweilig ,bei dem Wetter wirste ja balabala im Hirn ......Ich sitz Zuhause und warte auf Arbeit.....Katze quälen macht auch keinen spass mehr 

Mann ist das ein S.....Wetter


----------



## Deleted 4120 (5. Juli 2007)

ohhhh Jungs, Euch scheint wirklich langweilig zu sein  !!!! 

Wollte am Samstag mal schöne Trailrunde drehen, wer Lust ist herzlich eingeladen!!!
Abfahrt ab Durlach, über Wettersbach, Wattkopf, Ettlingen, Spessart, Schöllbronn, Graf-Rhena-Weg, Ettlingen, Wattkopf, Durlach. Ca 43Km mit ca. 1000 Hm. Wer Lust hat einfach mitkommen, wenns mehr sind mache ich auch gerne den Guide und es wird im anderen Thread offiziell ausgeschrieben.

@ Michael, dies gilt insbesondere für Dich mit Frau!!

Gruß Felix


----------



## Eike. (5. Juli 2007)

Wenns Wetter mitmacht und ich bis dahin wieder zwei funktionierende Reifen habe (das Hinterrad sträubt sich noch) bin ich dabei, ist ja meine erweiterte Hausrunde. Ach streich das mit dem Reifen. Zur Not wird der alte LRS reaktiviert für so eine einfache Tour tuts der auch.


----------



## andi1969 (5. Juli 2007)

Das währ doch was Felix..... sind aber heftig Höhenmeter um welche Zeituhr dachtest Du so.....


----------



## Deleted 4120 (5. Juli 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Das währ doch was Felix..... sind aber heftig Höhenmeter um welche Zeituhr dachtest Du so.....


Gut, dann sind wir wohl zu dritt.
Abfahrt, Betonung liegt auf "ab"  14 Uhr Friedhofsparkplatz Durlach, schräg gegenüber Shell-Tankstelle.
Es werden jede Menge Trails, viele dank Eike schon bekannte, aber einen sehr schönen zw. Spessart und Schöllbronn, den Eike soweit ich weiß auch noch nicht kennt  !!


----------



## Eike. (5. Juli 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> aber einen sehr schönen zw. Spessart und Schöllbronn, den Eike soweit ich weiß auch noch nicht kennt  !!



Darauf würd ich nicht wetten, in der Ecke kenn ich auch noch einen. Ich würde sogar empfehlen die Auffahrt nicht über die Lotharschonung vorschlagen sondern weiter hinten im Albtal über einen Trail aber das können wir bei Bedarf ja kurzfristig besprechen.

Mal was anderes: hat jemand einen leistungsstarken Kompressor mit großem Tank? Der Vorderreifen war kein großes Problem aber der SmartSam fürs Hinterrad will ums verrecken nicht dicht werden.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (5. Juli 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Darauf würd ich nicht wetten, in der Ecke kenn ich auch noch einen. Ich würde sogar empfehlen die Auffahrt nicht über die Lotharschonung vorschlagen sondern weiter hinten im Albtal über einen Trail aber das können wir bei Bedarf ja kurzfristig besprechen.


Wir sind nach dem Aufstieg der Lotharschonung qwasi dran vorbei gefahren, zeig ich dann. 
Termin habe ich in unseren Tourenfred eingestellt.


----------



## andi1969 (5. Juli 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: hat jemand einen leistungsstarken Kompressor mit großem Tank? Der Vorderreifen war kein großes Problem aber der SmartSam fürs Hinterrad will ums verrecken nicht dicht werden.




Ja watt den funzt es nicht mit dem Tubless und der Milch (Fahrradhändler)
so als vorschlag.....


----------



## Jürgen_KA (5. Juli 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Gut, dann sind wir wohl zu dritt.
> Abfahrt, Betonung liegt auf "ab"  14 Uhr Friedhofsparkplatz Durlach, schräg gegenüber Shell-Tankstelle.



Wenn mein Kreuz und mein Schädel nicht mehr weh tun (ich werde alt  ), dann bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## andi1969 (5. Juli 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Wenn mein Kreuz und mein Schädel nicht mehr weh tun (ich werde alt  ), dann bin ich auch dabei.




DUUU KOMMMST .... dann bin ich nicht so allein der Alte....wir können uns ja gegenseitig über die Höhenmeter jammern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (5. Juli 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Ja watt den funzt es nicht mit dem Tubless und der Milch (Fahrradhändler)
> so als vorschlag.....



Hat sich wohl gerade erledigt. Im moment hält er stabil 4 Bar. Gleich gehts dann runter auf 2 und dann ist er hoffentlich dicht. Puh mühselig ist das schon mit diesem Tubelesszeug aber wenn man Gewicht und vor allem Geld sparen will muss man halt leiden 
Der Tour steht dann also nix mehr im Weg (naja vom Wetter mal abgesehen, obwohl das neue Schutzblech hab ich ja schon erwähnt )


----------



## andi1969 (5. Juli 2007)

Na supi, dann ist ja alles im Grünenbereich. Bin ja mal auf deinen Fahreindruck gespannt. So am Vorderrad bin ich auch am Überlegen.....schau mer mal


----------



## Deleted 4120 (5. Juli 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Der Tour steht dann also nix mehr im Weg (naja vom Wetter mal abgesehen, obwohl das neue Schutzblech hab ich ja schon erwähnt )


Wetter wird schön und wenn nicht, dann halt nicht!!! Wenn's nicht regnet fahr ich auf jedenfall!! Aber sollten wir die Zusagen nicht auf den anderen Fred verlegen??


----------



## Eike. (5. Juli 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Wetter wird schön und wenn nicht, dann halt nicht!!! Wenn's nicht regnet fahr ich auf jedenfall!! Aber sollten wir die Zusagen nicht auf den anderen Fred verlegen??



Äh ja stimmt schon.


----------



## rinsewind (6. Juli 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: hat jemand einen leistungsstarken Kompressor mit großem Tank? Der Vorderreifen war kein großes Problem aber der SmartSam fürs Hinterrad will ums verrecken nicht dicht werden.



hab ich, da muesstest aber nach hambruecken kommen. da ist glaub einfacher nen adapter einzupacken und an ne tanke zu gehen.

marco


----------



## Eike. (6. Juli 2007)

Wie gesagt inzwischen isses dicht. An der Tankstelle war ich ja schon ingesamt drei mal. Bei der nächsten ist halt das Problem, dass die Druckluftleitung da auch nicht die notwendige Luftmenge packt. Um die Reifen das erste mal auf die Felge zu "schießen" braucht man sehr schnell sehr viel Luft (eben schneller als sie wieder entweichen kann). Naja wenn es wie geplant läuft hab ich das Theater nur ein bis zwei mal im Jahr, damit kann ich leben.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Juli 2007)

*Morgen um 20 Uhr ist Stammtisch im Bundschuh in Untergrombach.*


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. Juli 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> *Morgen um 20 Uhr ist Stammtisch im Bundschuh in Untergrombach.*


Wo ist denn der???? Wenn ich mit dem Auto von Weingarten komme, dann....????


----------



## speedygonzales (10. Juli 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der???? Wenn ich mit dem Auto von Weingarten komme, dann....????



an der Ampel Links, und gleich Parken, dann läufst DU einfach den Hof/Parkplatz neben der Bank rein und Du bist da..
http://www.bundschuh-braeu.de/

bis morgen muchachos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (11. Juli 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der???? Wenn ich mit dem Auto von Weingarten komme, dann....????



kann dich in durlach aufsammeln muss sowieso durch ... 
wenn ja schreib mir ne email .. weiß nicht ob ich heut hier nochmal reingucke

[email protected]


----------



## mw1774 (11. Juli 2007)

werde auch kommen!
Gruß Michael


----------



## mw1774 (12. Juli 2007)

@felix
@bluesky

dieser hier?


----------



## bluesky (12. Juli 2007)

genau den hab ich ... ist sicher nicht state of the art aber funktioniert für mich gut


----------



## speedygonzales (12. Juli 2007)

ich habe den  "Elite New Spindoctor Team" con Canyon

"Zweibeiniger Montageständer mit Füßen und Anti-Rutsch-Polstern. Die Schnellspannklaue aus Aluminium ist 360° drehbar. Die stabilen klappbaren Füße und das Gewicht von 6,6 kg garantieren festen Stand."

Sehr gut verarbeitet, kann mich nicht beklagen.. Vor allem man kann ihn dank Klappfüssen gut verstauen.. das war der entscheidende Kaufargument für mich..


----------



## Deleted 4120 (12. Juli 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> @felix
> @bluesky
> 
> dieser hier?



genau!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (12. Juli 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> @felix
> @bluesky
> 
> dieser hier?



Das ist ja praktisch, da ist ja gleich eine Brechschale dabei  Ein Montageständer für Zahnarztfahrräder


----------



## andi1969 (13. Juli 2007)

*Soooo Mädels falls keiner was am WOE zu tun hat*  






Bier, Wein ,Weib usw.....


----------



## iTom (13. Juli 2007)

Dirks Baum ist aus dem Weg geräumt Bin heute aufm Eichelberg gewesen. Der Trail beim Wachhäuschen beginnend, dürfte jetzt baumfrei sein. 
Das war doch u.a. Dirks Baum, oder verwechsel ich da was?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Juli 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Das war doch u.a. Dirks Baum, oder verwechsel ich da was?


----------



## speedygonzales (14. Juli 2007)

*Update:* Felix´s Bilder von der Trailtour + Stammtisch im Headquarter hinzugefügt ..


----------



## iTom (14. Juli 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> *Update:* Felix´s Bilder von der Trailtour + Stammtisch im Headquarter hinzugefügt ..



Das ist ja eine richtige Bilderflut geworden.  Ich habe gemerkt, dass meine Kamera mit den düsteren Lichtverhältnissen mit dem eingestellten Modus nicht so gut zurechtkommt. Beim nächsten mal werden meine Bilder aber besser.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. Juli 2007)

Die Rennbrasilianer sind zurück!!
Es war mal wieder ein Riesenevent und gleichzeitig das Teamevent unseres Teams. Es richtig viel Spaß gemacht, wobei das Wetter, sprich die Temperaturen (Durchschnitt 30°C lt. HAC) vielen zu schaffen gemacht hat, mich leider eingeschlossen. Meine Zeit konnte ich leider nicht verbessern und bin mit 4:32h ins Ziel anstatt der angepeilten 4:15h   !!!

2008 wieder!!!!!

Hier noch das Abschlußteamfoto, leider ohne unseren Patrick


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. Juli 2007)

Hier mal ein Bild aus der aktuellen Sports Illustrated:

Geile Typen, oder?  






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## iTom (16. Juli 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild aus der aktuellen Sports Illustrated:
> 
> Geile Typen, oder?
> 
> ...



Die Racer von Albstadt


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. Juli 2007)

Ich hab noch was zum Thema Unterhaltung gefunden. Hier. Ab Beitrag #168 lesen. Mir gefällen die Kurbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (17. Juli 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich hab noch was zum Thema Unterhaltung gefunden. Hier. Ab Beitrag #168 lesen. Mir gefällen die Kurbel.



Dirk Du LÜGER aber der BOBBES is a ned schlecht


----------



## TeamJung (17. Juli 2007)

Wieder in fremden Fred`s rumsträunen


----------



## Eike. (17. Juli 2007)

Man muss ja wissen was der Feind im Schwobeländle so treibt


----------



## TeamJung (17. Juli 2007)

BIN schließlich auch ein Karlsruher   
Ort->*Karlsruhe*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. Juli 2007)

Muss mich ja vorbereiten, was mich erwartet, wenn ich mich irgendwann mal nach Wildbad traue.


----------



## TeamJung (17. Juli 2007)

mitgehen -> fahren -> spaß haben... man kann alles umfahren und sich die Sachen raussuchen, die man machen will....


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. Juli 2007)

Mal sehen. Vielleicht machen wir ja auch mal ne Tour von Herrenalb oder sogar von Ettlingen aus über den Weithausplatz rüber nach Wildbad, lungern unten im Auslauf ein wenig rum und fahren dann wieder heim.

Ist ein Demo eigentlich tourentauglich?


----------



## Trailhunter (17. Juli 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ist ein Demo eigentlich tourentauglich?



Es hat ... glaube ich ... Pedale die an 'ner Kurbel sind. Den Rest erledigt ein starker Wille.


----------



## Eike. (17. Juli 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Es hat ... glaube ich ... Pedale die an 'ner Kurbel sind. Den Rest erledigt ein starker Wille.



Mööönsch dich gibbet ja auch noch  Hat dich die Bahn wegen den ganzen Streiks nicht mehr rausgelassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunter (17. Juli 2007)

Kann man so sehen. Und das Thema ist noch nicht vom Tisch. Was das Wetter nicht schafft, bis auf's letzte WE vielleicht, nämlich 'nen heißen Sommer zu bescheren, das machen wir dann eben selbst.

P.S. Sorry, die verbleibende Zeit bin ich mit dem RR unterwegs. Und um Paulchen Panther zu zitieren: "Heute ist nicht alle Tage, ich komm wieder, keine Frage"


----------



## TeamJung (18. Juli 2007)

Demo = Tourentauglich  ist zwar zur ein "leichter Downhiller" aber für Touren nicht gemacht.... Das Tourenbike ist 2008 in Planung


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. Juli 2007)

Ich finde das Demo heftig. Bergab sicher super. Aber wenn Du das mal über eine längere Strecke tragen mußt, wünschst Du Dir sicher auch ein anderes Bike.

Falls Du das Tourenbike hast, kannst Du Dich ja mal blicken lassen. Bzw. wenn wir wieder am Strommasten oder die Serpentinen rocken, bist Du natürlich auch herzlich eingeladen. Wenn Du Wildbaderfahrung hast, lernen wir sicher von Dir. 

Kennst Du Dich eigentlich mit Protektoren aus?


----------



## Trailhunter (18. Juli 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich finde das Demo heftig. Bergab sicher super. Aber wenn Du das mal über eine längere Strecke tragen mußt, wünschst Du Dir sicher auch ein anderes Bike.



Hmm, selbst wenn man es hierzulande über 'ne längere Strecke lupfen müßte, dann ist der Saft mit 'nem Demo eh schon vorher aus den Beinen raus und schmatzt in den Dämpfern.
Letztens 'nen Biker mit Fullschüssel uff'm Kopp und 'nem Big Hit an 'ner Kreuzung in KA anfahren sehen. Hätte man nicht gesehen um welches Bike es sich handelte, man hätte meinen können der hat Laufräder wie Eier gehabt, so ist der im Wiegetritt hoch und runter gewippt.  
Der Student auf seinem Damenrad nebendran war eigentlich nicht viel langsamer beim Antritt.
Des isch eppes für de junge Leit. Vor 12 Jahren fand ich FW en masse auch voll schick, aber man wird ja älter.

Heute lechzt es mich nach Bikes irgendwo zwischen Marathon- und All-Mountain-Bike.
Klar, wenn möglich hätte man für jeden Gaudi das passende Bike.


----------



## TeamJung (19. Juli 2007)

Das Demo ist was das angeht sehr neutral (wippt wenig für 20 cm FW und Pro-Pedal)... und ist halt ein "Downhiller"... kein All Mountain oder Enduro....wobei so ein SX-Trail ist schon schick ....

Lupfen?? Tragen?? wo soll man ein Bike denn tragen???  Das einzige wo ich mein Demo trage ist in die Wohnung  

Protektoren... was suchst du genau? 

Machts gut und danke für den Fisch


----------



## Trailhunter (19. Juli 2007)

TeamJung schrieb:


> Lupfen?? Tragen?? wo soll man ein Bike denn tragen???
> 
> Machts gut und danke für den Fisch



Keine Ahnung wo Dirk Bikes so längere Zeit tragen möchte. 
Das letzte Mal habe ich mein Bike in den Alpen getragen und das war mir schon zu viel.

Fisch? Wat für'n Fisch? 
Hmm, keine Ursache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rinsewind (19. Juli 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Fisch? Wat für'n Fisch?
> Hmm, keine Ursache.



na futterfisch fuer die intelligenteste rasse auf erden.

marco


----------



## Eike. (19. Juli 2007)

Die zweitintelligenste nach den Mäusen.


----------



## TeamJung (19. Juli 2007)

Ich sehe schon hier sind *Kenner* unterwegs... Übrigens am We ist in Bad Wildbad IXS Cup (Downhill-Rennen) .... bin auch nur als Zuschauer vorort.... viellecht sieht man sich ja


----------



## Trailhunter (19. Juli 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> na futterfisch fuer die intelligenteste rasse auf erden.



Isch scho' recht !


----------



## Eike. (19. Juli 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Isch scho' recht !



Du musst mehr lesen


----------



## rinsewind (19. Juli 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Du musst mehr lesen



Aufm RR hat man keine Hände frei zum lesen  


gruss aus hambridge city

marco


----------



## iTom (19. Juli 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> Aufm RR hat man keine Hände frei zum lesen
> 
> 
> gruss aus hambridge city
> ...



Ich dachte immer, dass man die Augen dazu braucht


----------



## Trailhunter (19. Juli 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> Aufm RR hat man keine Hände frei zum lesen



Doch, nach jeden Ortseingangssprint reiße ich in Siegerpose die Arme hoch. Sollte für die Schlagzeilen reichen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Juli 2007)

TeamJung schrieb:


> Protektoren... was suchst du genau?



Welche die meinen Verstand beim Radeln schützen.  

Geb Dir recht. Das SX ist schön. 

Übern Langmartskopp z.B. tragen.

IXS wäre fürs WE sicher ne Alternative. Aber Wildbad ist so weit fürn Fam-Ausflug mim Rad.

Übrigens: Mein neuer Rahmen is gestern gekommen.


----------



## TeamJung (20. Juli 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Welche die meinen Verstand beim Radeln schützen.



Ein Helm  kenn mich da nur bei Fullface-Helmen aus. 

Wenn du einen leichten und gut belüfteten suchst, dann ist der von Specialized Preis-Leistung top.. Einzig die dünnen Innenpolster sind nicht so schickhttp://shop.fahrradnet24.de/popup_image.php/pID/2199?osCsid=bd7ccf4ca4feca200a4e96b3e78ad881 139  ... probeaufsetzten möglich, da den meine Freundin den hat. Gewicht ca 950-1000g.

Dainese Raptor http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/popup_image.php?pID=3536&imgID=0 Gute Polster, ausreichend belüftet und sehr angenehm zu tragen 220  den fahr ich  Gewicht ca 900-950 g 

Eine gute Übersicht was es alles an Helmen gibt, hast du auch bei bike-mailorder (um sich einen Eindruck zu machen).... Aus dem Alter ein Designer-Helm von Troy Lee (400 ) zu kaufen sind wir glaube ich raus....

Hoffe ich konnte ein wenig Licht in die Dunkelheit bringen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Juli 2007)

TeamJung schrieb:


> Ein Helm  kenn mich da nur bei Fullface-Helmen aus.
> 
> Wenn du einen leichten und gut belÃ¼fteten suchst, dann ist der von Specialized Preis-Leistung top.. Einzig die dÃ¼nnen Innenpolster sind nicht so schickhttp://shop.fahrradnet24.de/popup_image.php/pID/2199?osCsid=bd7ccf4ca4feca200a4e96b3e78ad881 139 â¬ ... probeaufsetzten mÃ¶glich, da den meine Freundin den hat. Gewicht ca 950-1000g.
> 
> ...



Ja Danke. Mein Problem ist aber weniger der Kopf an sich, sondern mehr die Tatsache, dass ich meinstens mit der Schulter brems.  

Ich verpasse immer den optimalen Bremspunkt und muss dann den OberkÃ¶rper noch zur Hilfe nehmen, damit die Fuhre anhÃ¤lt.


----------



## TeamJung (20. Juli 2007)

Dann würde ich dir zu einem Safety-Jacket raten... Dainese (teuer, aber gut, großer Nachteil ist die Geruchsentwicklung) nimm eine ohne Ellenbogenschoner, aber mit Schutz für die Schultern. Die dinger sind nicht Billig, aber richtig gut. In Wildbad hängen die im Laden zum anprobieren... und im Moment gibts noch 20% ..... außer Tiernahrung


----------



## Eike. (20. Juli 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Übrigens: Mein neuer Rahmen is gestern gekommen.



Was isses denn geworden, Junge oder Mädchen?


----------



## andi1969 (20. Juli 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Was isses denn geworden, Junge oder Mädchen?



KANADA sach ich nur  
*Wat is Dirk Bildäääää*


----------



## Deleted 4120 (20. Juli 2007)

Hi Jungs,
leider kann ich nicht mit Euch zusammen am 26.08. in Heidelsheim starten, bin an dem ganzen Wochenende unterwegs.
Dafür starte ich am Wochenende vorher, am 19.08. bei den Taunustrails in Eppstein. 53Km mit 1800 HM  , wer will kann gerne mit  !!!


----------



## rinsewind (20. Juli 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Was isses denn geworden, Junge oder Mädchen?



is doch egal, hauptsache der bub ist gesund =)


26.8.2007 in heidelsheim ist so ne sache. da ist in hambrücken strassenfest, da gehts mir in der regel sonntags net sooooo gut.

marco


----------



## iTom (20. Juli 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> leider kann ich nicht mit Euch zusammen am 26.08. in Heidelsheim starten, bin an dem ganzen Wochenende unterwegs.
> Dafür starte ich am Wochenende vorher, am 19.08. bei den Taunustrails in Eppstein. 53Km mit 1800 HM  , wer will kann gerne mit  !!!



KM + HM sind OK, aber die Bilder zeigen ja nur MTB-Polonese   Nix für mich. Ich verdrück mich lieber in die Palz  .


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Juli 2007)

Hier ist meine Kleine






[/url][/IMG]

Ich nenne Sie mal Dolly, weil das Fahrwerk ist schon ein wenig
*
PORNO*


----------



## iTom (20. Juli 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hier ist meine Kleine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nischt schlescht Hä Spescht  
Ich bin diese Jahr im Frühjahr auch ein Kona gefahren. War allerdings ein HT, aber trotzdem gut. Im Bike-Park Leogang/AT scheint es auch hauptsächlich Kona zu geben. Ich war super zufrieden.
Jetzt kannst Du aber richtig abrocken, die Schulterbremse aber getrost zu Hause lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Juli 2007)

Ich habs  Baby nach der Geburt aus der Kiste mal gewogen (Personenwaage):

Die Kiste wiegt bei drei Durchgängen nie weniger wie 3800 g mit Dämpfer. 10 Kilo fürs Gesamtrad sind damit wohl nicht drin.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (20. Juli 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich nenne Sie mal Dolly, weil das Fahrwerk ist schon ein wenig
> *
> PORNO*



Dolly, porno?

Das ist aber nicht legal.


----------



## TeamJung (20. Juli 2007)

*räusper* Hardcoreporno ist das 



nicht dass ich prollen möchte.... unter 18 kg geht es nicht  ist halt ein anderer Anwendungsbereich.....


----------



## Deleted 4120 (21. Juli 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich habs  Baby nach der Geburt aus der Kiste mal gewogen (Personenwaage):


Ich habe doch gewußt das Du nicht vernünftiger wirst/fährst, im Gegenteil   !!!!! Schönes Bike, aber jetzt überlege ich mit ernsthaft ne Helmkamera zu besorgen und ich werde immer *hinter *Dir fahren!!!!! (wobei bei Deinem Bike auch nichts anderes in Frage kommt)

Zm Thema Stammtisch, erste Mi im August, sprich 1. August???


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Juli 2007)

TeamJung schrieb:


> *räusper* Hardcoreporno ist das
> 
> 
> 
> nicht dass ich prollen möchte.... unter 18 kg geht es nicht  ist halt ein anderer Anwendungsbereich.....



Ich kann damit leben, dass meiner nicht der längste ist.   Wobei mich der Anwendungsbereich von Deinem Demo schon reizt. Aber dafür bin ich zu alt und hab schon zu viel Titan in mir. 



			
				Pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe doch gewußt das Du nicht vernünftiger wirst/fährst,




Die Kiste ist noch nicht fertig. Vorne muss ich mir noch was überlegen weil ich zwei Kettenblätter fahren will und dann kommt die CC-Lenkzentrale noch runter. Hab daheim schon nen 60er mit Riser liegen.
Und was heißt hier vernünftig?  

1. August würde von meiner Seite aus klar gehen.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (21. Juli 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Und was heißt hier vernünftig?


kein Kommentar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Juli 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> kein Kommentar



Ich fühle mich auf dem besten Wege dazu. Also bitte zieh mich jetzt nicht runter, wo ich fast auf der Zielgerade bin.


----------



## andi1969 (21. Juli 2007)

Ein lecker Rähmchen( geiles rot ) Dirk da wird man etwas neidisch...... 
Ich heb dir mal den RR in 2.4 auf falls Du den doch noch brauchst.....und Gewichtstuning nach unten ist immer drinn


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Juli 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Ein lecker Rähmchen( geiles rot ) Dirk da wird man etwas neidisch......
> Ich heb dir mal den RR in 2.4 auf falls Du den doch noch brauchst.....und Gewichtstuning nach unten ist immer drinn



Ich glaub, in Dolly passt der RR hinten zweimal rein.


----------



## Eike. (21. Juli 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Zm Thema Stammtisch, erste Mi im August, sprich 1. August???



Würde mir gut gefallen, dann kann ich nochmal kommen bevor ich mich zum Geld verdienen nach Bayern verziehe.


----------



## Trailhunter (21. Juli 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Zm Thema Stammtisch, erste Mi im August, sprich 1. August???



12:00 - 21:00 Dienst. Sorry.


----------



## andi1969 (21. Juli 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> 12:00 - 21:00 Dienst. Sorry.



BOAHH hast Du immer ein Glück mann


----------



## Jürgen_KA (22. Juli 2007)

Morgen,

kann mir mal jemand kurz erklären wie man zum Toten-Mann-Stein Trail kommt? Ich wollte die Strecke heute noch mal fahren, hab das Ding aber ums verrecken nicht gefunden. Bis zum Sportplatz in Spessart ist mir der Weg klar, danach irgend wie links ab, oder?  

*seufz*, ich werde wohl doch der Firma Garmin mein Geld geben müssen.


----------



## bluesky (22. Juli 2007)

http://www.northwoodcycling.com/wiki/index.php/Toter_Mann_Trail


----------



## Eike. (22. Juli 2007)

Am einfachsten geht es wenn man nach Schöllbronn fährt und dann an der Kreuzung (ich glaub da ist eine Sparkasse) von der Hauptstraße nach links abbiegen. Der Straße aus dem Ort raus folgen, an der Abzweigung den linken Weg und der gelben Raute folgen. So hab ich ihn das erste mal gefunden weil man es gut auf der Karte verfolgen kann. Wie wir letztes mal gefahren sind ist es etwas schwer zu finden weil man drei mal richtig abbiegen muss. Ich versuchs mal zu beschreiben.
Am Sportplatz vorbei dem Weg durch die Rechtskurve folgen und dann scharf links abbiegen. Die nächste 90° Rechts über die Schotterkreuzung und auf der anderen Seite wieder den Berg hoch. Oben rechts abbiegen und dann rechts bleiben. Wenn man es richtig gemacht hat kommt man irgendwann an die Kreuzung mit der Bank. Da links abbiegen und man hat es geschafft.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (22. Juli 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich versuchs mal zu beschreiben. [...]



Zusammen mit dem Google Earth   von bluesky werde ich das wohl finden. Wenn ich nicht zum nächsten Stammtisch komme, dann hab ich mich im Wald verirrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (22. Juli 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Zusammen mit dem Google Earth   von bluesky werde ich das wohl finden. Wenn ich nicht zum nächsten Stammtisch komme, dann hab ich mich im Wald verirrt.



Aber nicht zu lange verirren, sonst gibt es nen 2. Toten Mann


----------



## Jürgen_KA (22. Juli 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Aber nicht zu lange verirren, sonst gibt es nen 2. Toten Mann



Der Trail wird dann in toter Jürgen Trail umbenannt. Darauf bestehe ich.


----------



## MTBDave (23. Juli 2007)

@Jügern: Falls du den toten Jürgen Trail unter der Woche überquerst bin ich auch gerne mal dabei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...WoEnds siehts bei mir die nächsten Wochen leider erstmal mau aus...


----------



## Eike. (23. Juli 2007)

Ich übernehme dann besser die Führung für euch beide, sonst fehlt beim Stammtisch wirklich noch jemand


----------



## Jürgen_KA (23. Juli 2007)

MTBDave schrieb:


> @Jügern: Falls du den toten Jürgen Trail unter der Woche überquerst bin ich auch gerne mal dabei
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unter der Woche ist schlecht, zumindest kann ich da keine Uhrzeit verbindlich zusagen .


----------



## Jürgen_KA (23. Juli 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich übernehme dann besser die Führung für euch beide, sonst fehlt beim Stammtisch wirklich noch jemand



Wenn zwei Leute sich im Wald verirren, dann steigen für einen von beiden die Überlebenschancen. Nennt sich dann "Essen auf Rädern" .


----------



## rinsewind (23. Juli 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Unter der Woche ist schlecht, zumindest kann ich da keine Uhrzeit verbindlich zusagen .



ich wuerd ja gern auch mal wieder unter der woche mit, das problem ist: ich mach erst um 18h den laden dicht, da kann auch mal 18h30 werden, bis ich dann in KA bin ist gleich mal 19h.... da ist einfach zu spaet bei den temperaturen im moment. gestern war ja schon ganz schoen schattig.

marco


----------



## iTom (23. Juli 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Wenn zwei Leute sich im Wald verirren, dann steigen für einen von beiden die Überlebenschancen. Nennt sich dann "Essen auf Rädern" .



  der war gut


----------



## Jürgen_KA (23. Juli 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> ich wuerd ja gern auch mal wieder unter der woche mit, das problem ist: ich mach erst um 18h den laden dicht, da kann auch mal 18h30 werden, bis ich dann in KA bin ist gleich mal 19h.... da ist einfach zu spaet bei den temperaturen im moment.



Mhhh, ich könnte Bike und Klamotten am morgen ins Auto packen und dann nach Feierabend von Spöck Richtung Untergrombach/Bruchsal fahren. Feierabend um 18:00 Uhr sollte ich hinkriegen, im Zweifelsfall klemm ich halt das Telefon ab. Für ne Eichel- Michaelsberg Runde sollte es noch reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (23. Juli 2007)

@AmMichaelsberghinterderKircheinRichtungUntergrombachtrailfahrer

Weis jemand von euch, ob der Trail etwas freigeschnitten ist, der hier entlang geht? 

Den hier meine ich:
Kapelle


----------



## Jürgen_KA (23. Juli 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> @AmMichaelsberghinterderKircheinRichtungUntergrombachtrailfahrer
> 
> Weis jemand von euch, ob der Trail etwas freigeschnitten ist, der hier entlang geht?
> 
> ...



Sieht aus wie der Trail den speedy letzte Woche mit mir _abgelaufen_ ist. War eigentlich frei, von einem querliegenden Baum im Wald mal abgesehen.


----------



## Oskar1974 (23. Juli 2007)

01.08.2007 nächster Stammtischtermin ?!!!!!!?
Ich wäre dabei !!:


----------



## speedygonzales (23. Juli 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Weis jemand von euch, ob der Trail etwas freigeschnitten ist, der hier entlang geht?



Mann könnte den Weg fahren wenn es erlaubt wäre ist aber verboten (Naturschutzgebiet)..


----------



## andi1969 (23. Juli 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> @AmMichaelsberghinterderKircheinRichtungUntergrombachtrailfahrer
> 
> Weis jemand von euch, ob der Trail etwas freigeschnitten ist, der hier entlang geht?
> 
> ...



Jo mein Freund ist frei auser dei 2 Querleger zum drunter durchfahren


----------



## Deleted 4120 (23. Juli 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> 01.08.2007 nächster Stammtischtermin ?!!!!!!?
> Ich wäre dabei !!:


ER LEBT!!!!!

Bin auch dabei!!!! Wo???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xerios (23. Juli 2007)

Läßt sich wahrscheinlich einrichten. Wann & Wo? Würde gerne mal schauen, ob es noch mehr konditionsfreie Fahrer gibt. Und natürlich ein bischen mehr über lohnenswerte Strecken im Kraichgau. Und einfach mal ein paar Gesichter zu den Namen hier bekommen. Vor allem, ob die ganze Brazilian-Crew hier auch anständig portugisisch spricht  

Bis dahin, Xerios

Nach wie vor: fast lupenrein konditionsfrei


----------



## Jürgen_KA (23. Juli 2007)

Xerios schrieb:


> Läßt sich wahrscheinlich einrichten. Wann & Wo?



Mittwoch, 01.08 ab 20:00 Uhr im Bundschuh, Untergrombach. Homepage



Xerios schrieb:


> Würde gerne mal schauen, ob es noch mehr konditionsfreie Fahrer gibt.



Wenn ich da mitkomme, dann schafft das jeder.


----------



## speedygonzales (26. Juli 2007)

Da Brasil zu weit ist und ich in ein paar Wochen Urlaub habe  , Kann mir jemand ein paar Empfehlungen von Gebieten in Österreich geben, die sich lohnen für ein verlängertes Wochenende mit dem mtb? (also sollte die hinfahrt von uns aus gesehen ja nicht 10 Std. dauern sonst kann ich ja gleich nach Riva fahren 

Interessant hört sich bis jetzt die http://www.almentour.com/ wobei von der Streckenführung hört sich ausschließlich nach lauter Forstautobahnen.. nett ist, dass es ein Rundkurs ist und man kein Gepäck mitnehmen muss.. nur im Forum findet man wirklich nicht viel drüber.. *grübel*

Von der Dachstein Runde hört man auch viel, wobei ich die Preise etwas saftig finde.. und für 3-4 Tage einfach zu weit zum hinfahren..

Irgendwelche Empfehlungen von euch für eine mini Alpentour?


----------



## Jürgen_KA (26. Juli 2007)

In der letzten Mountain Bike war eine Sonderbeilage mit Gebieten in den Alpen. Kann ich dir zum Stammtisch gern mitbringen.


----------



## iTom (26. Juli 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Da Brasil zu weit ist und ich in ein paar Wochen Urlaub habe  , Kann mir jemand ein paar Empfehlungen von Gebieten in Österreich geben, die sich lohnen für ein verlängertes Wochenende mit dem mtb? (also sollte die hinfahrt von uns aus gesehen ja nicht 10 Std. dauern sonst kann ich ja gleich nach Riva fahren
> ...



Hinterglemm (Bikepark) kann ich erwähnen,die Gegend um Leogang (Bikepark) --> Stichwort: 5 Gondeltour - beide Ortschaften dürften im Salzburger Land liegen, wenn ich nicht irre.
Oder aber die Tiroler Gegend. Soll auch gut sein. Bin leider erst im September dieses Jahr dort.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (26. Juli 2007)

@ die 3 Chiefs
Stammtisch nächste Woche 20Uhr im Bundschuh geht klar???


----------



## Oskar1974 (26. Juli 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> @ die 3 Chiefs
> Stammtisch nächste Woche 20Uhr im Bundschuh geht klar???



Na klar !!


----------



## andi1969 (26. Juli 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Na klar !!



hey Pat na noch am leben????lange nichts von Dir gelesen zu viel Arbeit in der Bank???


----------



## iTom (27. Juli 2007)

Stau auf'm Eichelberg!

Trails sind verstopft, überall Pfadfinder...  

Sieht aber schon irgendwie imposant aus, wenn man von der Landebahn in Richtung Fallschirmspringerlandeplatz schaut. Unter Landesjamboree.de gibt es sogar Livebilder. Ein Zelt sogar direkt im Focus einer Webcam.


----------



## speedygonzales (27. Juli 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Stau auf'm Eichelberg! Trails sind verstopft, überall Pfadfinder...



hehe, ich habe schon die Bundeswehr in voller Montur und bewaffnet auf dem Michaelsberg und Eichelberg beim Üben getroffen da bekommt man erstmal ein schönen schreck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (27. Juli 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Stau auf'm Eichelberg!
> 
> Trails sind verstopft, überall Pfadfinder...



Na und biste gleich über die Strasse geführt worden??? Du weist doch -JEDEN TAG EINE GUTE TAT


----------



## iTom (27. Juli 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Na und biste gleich über die Strasse geführt worden??? Du weist doch -JEDEN TAG EINE GUTE TAT



Das nicht, aber mir wurde ein Platz zum Sitzen angeboten 

Ich würde denen schon ein paar gute Taten vorschlagen, Trailputze z.B. mit Stachelzeugs aus dem Weg räumen, oder die Schottersteine mal wieder richtig hinlegen, sortieren   

Oder vielleicht das Rad putzen


----------



## iTom (27. Juli 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> hehe, ich habe schon die Bundeswehr in voller Montur und bewaffnet auf dem Michaelsberg und Eichelberg beim Üben getroffen da bekommt man erstmal ein schönen schreck



Haste einen Soldaten überfahren? Oder einen Bunny über nen Helm gemacht


----------



## Trailhunter (28. Juli 2007)

Wie heißt es ... trete nie auf einen Stein, denn es könnt ein Grenie sein ... !
Aber Grenadiere dürfte es in der Eichelberg-Kaserne keine geben.
Als ich da meine Grundausbildung gemacht habe waren es nur Ausbildungskompanien der Instandsetzungstruppe (heute Logistiktruppe), Pioniere und ABC-Truppe. Der Landeplatz stammt noch aus der Zeit als es Teile der 2. Luftlandedivision in Bruchsal gab.
Muß doch echt mit dem MTB das nächste Mal schauen ob es noch die Lager gibt wo wir das Biwak gemacht haben. Der Wald war klinisch vom Unterholz für das Lagerfeuer gereinigt worden. Sah aus als ob der Wald geputzt wurde.
Von wo bis wo erstreckt sich denn das Sperrgebiet oder ist das heute alles frei zugänglich.


----------



## iTom (28. Juli 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> ...
> Von wo bis wo erstreckt sich denn das Sperrgebiet oder ist das heute alles frei zugänglich.



Unter der Woche gilt es, sofern ich richtig gelesen habe, bis 17.30 ist das Sperrgebiet für Zivilpersonen tabu. An Wochenenden ist es mehr oder weniger frei zugänglich.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (28. Juli 2007)

Toter Mann Trail:

Ha! [SIZE=-1]Been there, done that, got no shirt! [/SIZE]



Eike. schrieb:


> Am Sportplatz vorbei dem Weg durch die Rechtskurve folgen und dann scharf links abbiegen. Die nächste 90° Rechts über die Schotterkreuzung und auf der anderen Seite wieder den Berg hoch. Oben rechts abbiegen und dann rechts bleiben. Wenn man es richtig gemacht hat kommt man irgendwann an die Kreuzung mit der Bank. Da links abbiegen und man hat es geschafft.



Und genau diese 90° Rechts habe ich das letzte mal verpasst. War heute ganz einfach zu finden und sogar das Wetter hat gehalten.

SM ist zur Zeit einfach dämlich zu fahren. Nach Teil 1&2 hab ich's aufgegeben und bin zur Hedwigsquelle runtergerollt.

Am Wattkopf hat es zwar keine Pfadfinder, dafür war die Hedwigsquelle von betenden Eso-Terroristen belagert. Erst dachte ich ja die beten mich an, leider war dann doch die Quelle das Ziel der Huldigung.


----------



## Trailhunter (28. Juli 2007)

Oh Jürgen zeige uns den wahren Weg


----------



## Jürgen_KA (28. Juli 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Oh JÃ¼rgen zeige uns den wahren Weg



So ist's recht. BÃ¼ck dich du ....

Jetzt hab ich doch glatt eine MarktlÃ¼cke erfunden.

Selbsterfahrungskurse fÃ¼r frustierte Zahnwalt-Frauen. Erst die Selbstfindung auf dem Trail, dann die rituelle Reinigung an der Hedwigsquelle. Wochenendseminar fÃ¼r 500- â¬ (ohne Nebenkosten zuzÃ¼glich Nebenleistungen).

In spÃ¤testens zwei Jahren hab ich mein Weingut in der Toskana. Ich schau jetzt gleich mal nach was fÃ¼r eine KÃ¼ndigungsfrist ich habe.


----------



## Trailhunter (28. Juli 2007)

Jürgen, Dein Avatar sagt ja eigentlich schon alles aus. Du "hilfst" auch alten Damen über die Straße, nicht? ..... Zumindest nachdem sie Dich ins Testament aufgenommen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (28. Juli 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> 01.08.2007 nächster Stammtischtermin ?!!!!!!?
> Ich wäre dabei !!:



wenn bis dahin meine "sch...." grippe    vorbei ist, bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## Jürgen_KA (28. Juli 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Jürgen, Dein Avatar sagt ja eigentlich schon alles aus. Du "hilfst" auch alten Damen über die Straße, nicht? ..... Zumindest nachdem sie Dich ins Testament aufgenommen haben.



Psssst.

Ich bin ein Teil von jener Kraft,
die stets das Böse will und stets das Gute schafft.

Ich bin der Geist, der stets verneint!
Und das mit Recht; denn alles, was entsteht,
ist wer, daß es zugrunde geht;
Drum besser wär's, daß nichts entstünde.
So ist denn alles, was ihr Sünde,
Zerstörung, kurz das Böse nennt,
mein eigentliches Element.



[Irgend jemand muss ja das *Niveo *hier heben.]


----------



## Firebiker J-A (28. Juli 2007)

Apropos LAndesjamboree,

mein Vater war beim letzten Lager (Yuchungfang) dabei von der Feuerwehr aus, wir haben vom KAbelbauzug das ganze Telefon drahtzeugs verlegt, das war ne arbeit.......aber dieses stellt das letzte vollkommen in den schatten!


----------



## andi1969 (28. Juli 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Psssst.
> 
> Ich bin ein Teil von jener Kraft,
> die stets das Böse will und stets das Gute schafft.
> ...






 Maister(sabber, trief) zeig uns unwürdigen kleinen Würmern das Licht Deiner unendlichen Weißheit


----------



## Trailhunter (29. Juli 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Psssst.
> 
> Ich bin ein Teil von jener Kraft,
> die stets das Böse will und stets das Gute schafft.
> ...



Soso, Mephisto aus Goethe's Faust.
Also an Deinen Seminaren möchte ich nicht teilnehmen. Da kann doch kein Mensch mehr klar denken wenn er die Trails absurfen will. Da stürzt man sich doch wie die Lemminge zu Tal.  

Ach ja, Niveau ist *keine* Creme.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (29. Juli 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Soso, Mephisto aus Goethe's Faust.
> Also an Deinen Seminaren möchte ich nicht teilnehmen. Da kann doch kein Mensch mehr klar denken wenn er die Trails absurfen will. Da stürzt man sich doch wie die Lemminge zu Tal.



Alles Leben ist Leiden, sagt zumindest Buddah. Das sollen meine Schüler auch erfahren.

Da du aber keine frustrierte Zahnwalt-Frau bist, passt du eh nicht in mein Beuteschema .



Trailhunter schrieb:


> Ach ja, Niveau ist *keine* Creme.



Kann man sich aber auch irgendwo hinschmieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (29. Juli 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Alles Leben ist Leiden, sagt zumindest Buddah. Das sollen meine Schüler auch erfahren.



Jag die einmal den Serpentinentrail nach ein paar Wochen ohne Zurückschneiden runter dann haben die das schnell begriffen


----------



## Jürgen_KA (29. Juli 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Jag die einmal den Serpentinentrail nach ein paar Wochen ohne Zurückschneiden runter dann haben die das schnell begriffen



Ein "jetzt kommen nicht mehr viele Höhenmeter" ist noch besser .


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. Juli 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Da stürzt man sich doch wie die Lemminge zu Tal.



Ist das jetzt ein Seitenhieb auf mich? Ich hab Dir doch gar nix getan.


----------



## Trailhunter (29. Juli 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt ein Seitenhieb auf mich? Ich hab Dir doch gar nix getan.



Den *Godfather of DH* und *Grandmaster of Shoulderbrake*  damit in Verbindung zu bringen würde mir, erbärmliches Bergrad-Würmchen, nie einfallen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. Juli 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Den *Godfather of DH* und *Grandmaster of Shoulderbrake*  damit in Verbindung zu bringen würde mir, erbärmliches Bergrad-Würmchen, nie einfallen.



Der erste Titel trifft auf mich sicher nicht zu ...


----------



## mw1774 (30. Juli 2007)

juuuuuungs, der erste stammtisch *ohne* qualm........!!!!!


----------



## iTom (30. Juli 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> juuuuuungs, der erste stammtisch *ohne* qualm........!!!!!



Hä??


----------



## mw1774 (30. Juli 2007)

Rauchverbot ab 01.08, welch historischer Stammtisch!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jürgen_KA (30. Juli 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Hä??



Ab dem 01.08 gilt in BW ein Rauchverbot in Öffentlichen Einrichtungen und Gaststätten. Es darft nur in *seperate *Raucherräume geraucht werden. Geraucht werden darf auch noch in Biergärten, Festzelten und Straßencafés.

Beim Verstoß gegen diese unsinnige Gesetz (das dem Wirt die Entscheidungsmöglichkeit nimmt wie er sein Gewerbe führen möchte und warum muss jeder Dreck durch ein Gesetz gemaßregelt werden) gibt es ein Bußgeld zwischen 40- und 150- . In Sachsen kostet der Spaß dann gar 5.000- .

Wie der Gesetzgeber mit den Wasserpfeifen-Bars macht ist mir nicht ganz klar.


----------



## iTom (30. Juli 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> Rauchverbot ab 01.08, welch historischer Stammtisch!!!!!!!!



Hab's grad erfahren. Ich dachte schon Du hast aufgehört zu rauchen. Obwohl ich Dich gar nicht rauchen gesehen hatte am letzten Stammtisch.

Da kann man mal wieder generell das Essen in Gaststätten genießen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (30. Juli 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Ab dem 01.08 gilt in BW ein Rauchverbot in Öffentlichen Einrichtungen und Gaststätten. Es darft nur in *seperate *Raucherräume geraucht werden. Geraucht werden darf auch noch in Biergärten, Festzelten und Straßencafés.
> 
> Beim Verstoß gegen diese unsinnige Gesetz (das dem Wirt die Entscheidungsmöglichkeit nimmt wie er sein Gewerbe führen möchte und warum muss jeder Dreck durch ein Gesetz gemaßregelt werden) ....



Es gibt sicherlich auch einige nichtrauchende Angestellte in Gaststätten, die diese Sache begrüßen werden. Wird ganzheitlich betrachtet ein volkswirtschaftlicher Vorteil bringen. Weniger rauchen, weniger Krankheiten, bessere Arbeitskrafterhaltung,  weniger Waschmittelverbrauch, da die Klamotten nach einem Gaststättenbesuch nicht gleich untragbar werden, usw.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (30. Juli 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Es gibt sicherlich auch einige nichtrauchende Angestellte in Gaststätten, die diese Sache begrüßen werden. Wird ganzheitlich betrachtet ein volkswirtschaftlicher Vorteil bringen. Weniger rauchen, weniger Krankheiten, bessere Arbeitskrafterhaltung,  weniger Waschmittelverbrauch, da die Klamotten nach einem Gaststättenbesuch nicht gleich untragbar werden, usw.



Und? Es gibt bisher auch schon rauchfreie Lokale, warum braucht man dafür mal wieder ein Gesetz? Nur weil der Wirt keine Eier in der Hose hat um sein *Hausrecht* auch durchzusetzen?

Ich akzeptiere grundsätzlich jedes Rauchverbot, eine gesetzliche Reglung ist aber einfach Schwachsinn. Zudem reizt es mich ungemein auszutesten was passiert wenn ich mir ab Mittwoch eine Zigarette in der Kneipe anzünde. Wer ruft dann die Bul ^W Polizei? Oder werden vielleicht die Zettelhexen umgeschult und verteilen keine Knöllchen mehr an Falschparker sondern ziehen auf Rauchersuche durch die Kneipen?


----------



## mw1774 (30. Juli 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Hab's grad erfahren. Ich dachte schon Du hast aufgehört zu rauchen. Obwohl ich Dich gar nicht rauchen gesehen hatte am letzten Stammtisch.
> 
> Da kann man mal wieder generell das Essen in Gaststätten genießen



    aufgehört zu rauchen!!!!!!!!    , hab mit dem rumgestinke erst gar nicht angefangen!!!!!


----------



## andi1969 (30. Juli 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> aufgehört zu rauchen!!!!!!!!    , hab mit dem rumgestinke erst gar nicht angefangen!!!!!




OHH noch einer der gesund Sterben will


----------



## Eike. (30. Juli 2007)

Bei dem guten Wetter sitzen wir eh draußen im Biergarten


----------



## Jürgen_KA (30. Juli 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Bei dem guten Wetter sitzen wir eh draußen im Biergarten



Dann kann ich ja meine Davidoff Grand Cru No. 1 einpacken. Dann kommen wenigstens keine Schnaken .


----------



## speedygonzales (30. Juli 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Wer ruft dann die Bul ^W Polizei? Oder werden vielleicht die Zettelhexen umgeschult und verteilen keine Knöllchen mehr an Falschparker sondern ziehen auf Rauchersuche durch die Kneipen?



und teeren und Federn nicht vergessen! habe mein Leben lang auf diesem Gesetz gewartet.. viva la revolution!


----------



## Jürgen_KA (30. Juli 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> und teeren und Federn nicht vergessen! habe mein Leben lang auf diesem Gesetz gewartet.. viva la revolution!



Nur Memmen brauchen zum teeren und federn ein Gesetz . Schöne Revolution .


----------



## rinsewind (31. Juli 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Ich akzeptiere grundsätzlich jedes Rauchverbot, eine gesetzliche Reglung ist aber einfach Schwachsinn. Zudem reizt es mich ungemein auszutesten was passiert wenn ich mir ab Mittwoch eine Zigarette in der Kneipe anzünde. Wer ruft dann die Bul ^W Polizei? Oder werden vielleicht die Zettelhexen umgeschult und verteilen keine Knöllchen mehr an Falschparker sondern ziehen auf Rauchersuche durch die Kneipen?




da bist du aber leider einer von wenigen Juergen. Wenn ich da an meine Studienzeit denke, die Rauchfreien Zonen in der Cafete waren da einfach fuer die Katz...

Dann musste man sich eh nach den Rauchern richten wenn man nicht die Gruppe zum essen spalten wollte. So ist das jetzt alles einheitlich geregelt, geraucht wird da wos niemand stoert, ich find das klasse =)

Kann ich endlich mal wieder in unserer Dorfkneipe gehen, ohne dass mir nach 30 min die Augen brennen und die Kleider über nacht aufn Balkon müssen.


marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (31. Juli 2007)

*HEYYYYYY* die Damen entspannt euch mal wieder......
Es gibt auch noch andere Themen und wenn Jürgen eine raucht na und.... ich bin* EXraucher*und mach auch nicht so ein Theater...


----------



## rinsewind (31. Juli 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *HEYYYYYY* die Damen entspannt euch mal wieder......
> Es gibt auch noch andere Themen und wenn Jürgen eine raucht na und.... ich bin* EXraucher*und mach auch nicht so ein Theater...



ist doch gar niemand verspannt du =)


marco


----------



## iTom (31. Juli 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *HEYYYYYY* die Damen entspannt euch mal wieder......
> Es gibt auch noch andere Themen und wenn Jürgen eine raucht na und.... ich bin* EXraucher*und mach auch nicht so ein Theater...



Wenn bei nem Up-/downhill mal die Reifen anfangen zu rauchen, kann das schon etwas störend wirken  
ziemlich schlechte Sicht, ziemlich guter Ausritt ins Gestrüpp


----------



## DIRK SAYS (31. Juli 2007)

Muss absagen. Leider.


----------



## andi1969 (31. Juli 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Muss absagen. Leider.



OOOch Dirk menno na wie war der Urlaub auf dem Horrorhof--ÄÄÄÄHH Bauernhof????


----------



## Deleted 4120 (31. Juli 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Muss absagen. Leider.


Ich konnte nichts lesen, liegt an meinen Augen oder Monitor, was hattest Du denn geschrieben, kannste das nochmal wiederholen????

Wer kommt denn noch alles???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (31. Juli 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ich konnte nichts lesen, liegt an meinen Augen oder Monitor, was hattest Du denn geschrieben, kannste das nochmal wiederholen????
> 
> Wer kommt denn noch alles???



Wenn nix dazwischen kommt, komme ich auch. Ich muß mich leider korrigieren, morgen klappt nicht bei mir. Frauen und Planung sage ich nur - tststs


----------



## DIRK SAYS (31. Juli 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ich konnte nichts lesen, liegt an meinen Augen oder Monitor, was hattest Du denn geschrieben, kannste das nochmal wiederholen????



*Muss absagen. Leider.*

Wenn Du das jetzt nicht lesen kannst, solltest Du deine Emails vielleicht nicht mit dem Handy abrufen.

Meine Frau ist bis spät abends weg und ich werde so lange Haus und Kind hüten.


----------



## Trailhunter (1. August 2007)

Na dann bin ich wenigstens nicht der einzigste, der durch Abwesenheit glänzt.
Bin auf meiner gestrigen Tour so gegen 19:00 am Michaelsberg gewesen in der Hoffnung daß mir ein Brasilianer über den Weg fährt. Aber die angetroffenen Biker, na nennen wir sie eher Fahrradfahrer, sahen dort nicht so aus als daß sie schonmal was von den GBZ-Brasilianern gehört hätten.


----------



## Eike. (1. August 2007)

Nur damit ich nachher nicht alleine dumm rumstehe, stattfinden tut es schon oder?


----------



## andi1969 (1. August 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Nur damit ich nachher nicht alleine dumm rumstehe, stattfinden tut es schon oder?



Gut dann stehen wir halt zu zweit rum


----------



## mw1774 (1. August 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Gut dann stehen wir halt zu zweit rum



oder zu dritt


----------



## Eike. (1. August 2007)

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Wenn wir so viele sind können wir uns ja wenigstens setzen, dumm rumstehen geht so aufs Kreuz


----------



## speedygonzales (1. August 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> oder zu dritt



cuatro


----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. August 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> cuatro


5


----------



## iTom (1. August 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> 5



*six*

klappt jetzt doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen_KA (1. August 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> *six*
> 
> klappt jetzt doch



Und ich bin schon da. Erster .


----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. August 2007)

schön wars, mehr gibt's dem nicht mehr hinzuzufügen!!!  






PS: hier nochmal der Link zum Trail Wonderland Video.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. August 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> PS: hier nochmal der Link zum Trail Wonderland Video.



Habt ihr schon was festes ausgemacht? *lechtzsabbergier*


----------



## Jürgen_KA (2. August 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon was festes ausgemacht? *lechtzsabbergier*



Felix hat gestern Abend die *offiziellen* Anmeldeformulare ausgeteilt.


----------



## iTom (2. August 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> schön wars, mehr gibt's dem nicht mehr hinzuzufügen!!!
> 
> abgschnittä...Wonderland[/URL] Video.



Foto und Trail


----------



## Eike. (4. August 2007)

@Andi und Jürgen
Das  sind doch die Schaltwerksrollen oder? Habt ihr da noch eine andere Quelle als Ebay? Da sehe ich gerade, die sind ja in München, da werd ich wohl mal vorbeischauen.
Zu den XT´08 Shiftern und der Ganganzeige hab ich jetzt auch was eindeutiges (PDF rechts unten) gefunden. Der "Ersatzdeckel" ist in der Gangeinzeige eingelegt, also auf jeden Fall mitgeliefert  Da wird mein Stumpi wohl demnächst mal ein paar neue Teile bekommen  Ach ja, was für Schrauben braucht man für die Einstellschrauben von Schaltwerk und Umwerfer? Ich will da wie Andi Inbusschrauben reinmachen, diese Kreuzschlitz-Dinger sind ja der letzte Murks, vor allem weil man an die vom Umwerfer beim Stumpi gar nicht ran kommt.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (4. August 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> @Andi und Jürgen
> Das  sind doch die Schaltwerksrollen oder? Habt ihr da noch eine andere Quelle als Ebay?



Ja, da hab ich sie auch bestellt. Lieferung war problemlos.



Eike. schrieb:


> Zu den XT´08 Shiftern und der Ganganzeige hab ich jetzt auch was eindeutiges (PDF rechts unten) gefunden. Der "Ersatzdeckel" ist in der Gangeinzeige eingelegt, also auf jeden Fall mitgeliefert



Dumme Frage, brauch ich dann auch neue Schaltzüge oder kann ich die vorhandenen recyceln?



Eike. schrieb:


> Da wird mein Stumpi wohl demnächst mal ein paar neue Teile bekommen  Ach ja, was für Schrauben braucht man für die Einstellschrauben von Schaltwerk und Umwerfer? Ich will da wie Andi Inbusschrauben reinmachen, diese Kreuzschlitz-Dinger sind ja der letzte Murks, vor allem weil man an die vom Umwerfer beim Stumpi gar nicht ran kommt.



Schaltwerk

Umwerfer

Da hat es auch die passenden Schrauben für die Schaltröllchen

noch ein Link


----------



## Eike. (5. August 2007)

Danke für die Links.

Ob du deine alten Züge weiterbenutzen kannst hängt davon ab wie das Ende aussieht. Oft franst das durch die Klemmung am Schaltwerk/Umwerfer ziemlich stark aus und du musst den Zug ja komplett neu verlegen und durch die Hüllen schieben. Bei den Shiftern sind aber wohl Züge dabei. Ich bleib sowieso bei meinen Teflonbeschichteten (gibts von Jagwire oder günstiger von BBB), die passen auch farblich besser zum Rad


----------



## Jürgen_KA (5. August 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Bremse geht wieder, fragt mich nicht warum. Heute Morgen getestet und der Hebel geht wieder zurück.



Immerhin kommt das Mädel aus dem Heimatland der Kehrwoche. Vielleicht solltest du doch mal über putzen nachdenken .

Putzen, die effektivste Form von Leichtbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (5. August 2007)

Putzen  , was ist das  ???
Jaja ist ja gut, ich versuche es mal damit!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. August 2007)

Frage an die Technikabteilung:

Weiß einer von euch, was ich auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt maximal an Zahn fahren kann? (28 evtl?)


----------



## Joerg_1969 (7. August 2007)

Hallo erstmal,

vielleicht erinnert sich ja noch jemand an mich  

Ich wollte mich mal wieder melden und ein Lebenszeichen absetzen.
Leider wird es bei mir verletzungstechnisch ca. 4 Wochen lang nichts mit radeln, aber ab Ende September werde ich euch garantiert wieder am Wochenende belästigen.

@ Eike: Der Fahrtechnikkurs war der Hammer. Und die Downhillstrecke ist fahrbar, sogar mit dem Hardtail. Jetzt muß ich mir dann endlich mal die Wattkopf-Trails geben.

Bis dann dann,
Jörg


----------



## Eike. (7. August 2007)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> @ Eike: Der Fahrtechnikkurs war der Hammer. Und die Downhillstrecke ist fahrbar, sogar mit dem Hardtail. Jetzt muß ich mir dann endlich mal die Wattkopf-Trails geben.



War das der Fortgeschrittenen-Kurs oder der F+?
Bei den Wattkopftrails gibt es inzwischen auch einiges neues. Bei meiner Wattkopf-Komplett Tour am Wochenende hab ich einen Trail "wiederentdeckt" der ganz klar in die Best-Of Wattkopf aufgenommen wird


----------



## andi1969 (7. August 2007)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,
> 
> vielleicht erinnert sich ja noch jemand an mich
> 
> ...




Na servus Jörg,

hab Pat vor 14 Tagen nach Dir gefragt....schön das Du auch mal wieder schreibst und gute Besserung bis ende  September

Gruss Andi


----------



## iTom (7. August 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> ..., die passen auch farblich besser zum Rad



Heieieieiei, sind hier ein paar eitle Gentlemens am Werk. Wenn ich da mein Rädchen anschaue. Habe jetzt zwar 100% Magura-Bremsen, aber 50% Louise und 50% Julie 
Grund: Bremshebel putt, Führungsstück für Bremshebelandruck ebenfalls putt, ergo vorne neue Bremsanlage, da wenig teurer als Austauschteil aber mit 5 Jahren Garantie. 
Und außerdem 180mm . Jetzt Bremse ich alle im DH aus dem Weg, vor allem Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (7. August 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Frage an die Technikabteilung:
> 
> Weiß einer von euch, was ich auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt maximal an Zahn fahren kann? (28 evtl?)



Hab mich mal schlau gemacht Dirk,das größte was Du bei 4 Arm Compackt drauf kriegst ist 26 KB....*Race Face* oder halt auf 5 Arm umrüsten dan geht auch ein 29 KB....


----------



## Deleted 4120 (7. August 2007)

Ich habe Gestern mal die Bremse gereinigt, da sie doch nicht ging . Es fehlt nur noch das Wetter für ne Testtour. Bin mal gespannt, wäre je bitter wenn das für mich am WE deswegen flach fällt.


----------



## andi1969 (7. August 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ich habe Gestern mal die Bremse gereinigt, da sie doch nicht ging . Es fehlt nur noch das Wetter für ne Testtour. Bin mal gespannt, wäre je bitter wenn das für mich am WE deswegen flach fällt.



....und geht der Hebel wieder normal zurück????Oder hängt der noch:rolleyes:

Zur Not kann ich Dir ja meine Hayes leihen für vorne  

Gruss Andi


----------



## Deleted 4120 (7. August 2007)

er geht normal zurück, aber das glaube ich erst nach einer Tour und nicht nach paar mal drücken.


----------



## andi1969 (7. August 2007)

Na dann drück ich mal die Daumen 
Hoffe mal das alles wieder funktioniert , ansonst wird mein gutes Bild von Magura etwas sehr getrübt


----------



## Deleted 4120 (7. August 2007)

Wie Du schon sagst "Zicke"!!!!!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. August 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Hab mich mal schlau gemacht Dirk,das größte was Du bei 4 Arm Compackt drauf kriegst ist 26 KB....*Race Face* oder halt auf 5 Arm umrüsten dan geht auch ein 29 KB....



26 ist leider noch zu klein. Wenn ich auf 5arm umrüste, werd ich vermutlich auch das Innenlager tauschen müssen, und das ist etwas teuer. 

@Felix:

Hol Dir ne andere Magura. Die mit dem Männernamen wäre was, oder?


----------



## Eike. (7. August 2007)

Sonst musst du sie halt mal nach Bad Urach schicken damit Papi mal ein ernstes Wort mit ihr redet  Über den Service von Magura hört man allgemein ja ziemlich gutes.

@Dirk
Warum suchst du denn ein großes kleines D) Kettenblatt? Ob du nun ein kleines mit 28 oder ein mittleres mit 32 hast macht doch kaum einen Unterschied? Lass lieber das normale kleine drauf. Wenn du dann einen langen, steilen Anstieg hast kannst du die Kette ja auch mit der Hand umlegen wenn der Umwerfer nicht passt.


----------



## iTom (7. August 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Sonst musst du sie halt mal nach Bad Urach schicken damit Papi mal ein ernstes Wort mit ihr redet  Über den Service von Magura hört man allgemein ja ziemlich gutes.
> 
> ....



Nun ja, die Ersatzteilhaltung scheint nicht das gelbe vom Ei zu sein von Magura. Meine alte 99er Louise scheint schon aus deren Lager aussortiert worden zu sein. 
Die Montage-/Wartungsanleitungen sind auf jeden Fall vorbildlich  Zumindest die 99er Anleitung. Die von meiner neuen Bremse habe ich noch nicht begutachtet. Das wichtigste Überhaupt, die Farbwahl des 99er Workshop-Heftchens, die ist genial - gelb-rot.
Ob das was mit Baden zu tun hat


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. August 2007)

@Eike.

Da meine Kettenschrebe rechts nicht nach unten gezogen ist, kann ich das 22er leider nicht fahren. Deshalb suche ich ja nach einer Alternative.

Und glaub mir, der Unterschied zwischen 32 und 28 sind 4 Zähne. Habs extra nochmal nachgerechnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (8. August 2007)

Achso ich hab immer nur an den Umwerfer gedacht und nicht daran, dass die Kette auf der Kettenstrebe aufliegt. Ok da wäre dann ja eine 28-36er Abstufung bei den Kettenblättern echt interessant.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. August 2007)

So hab ich es mir gedacht. Ich weiß nur nicht, welcher Hersteller das anbietet bzw. bei wem ich es bestellen kann.

Und ich werd wohl erst mal in die Gabel eine härtere Feder rein machen. Finanzminister hat im Haushalt 07 keine Mittel freigegeben für mehr.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. August 2007)

[QUOTE;pumuckl]Brasilianer goes Magenta???[/QUOTE]

Magenta ist ein klares Statement zur Einstellung. Wie die Marihuanablatt-Tshirts.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. August 2007)

na denn  !!!

mal was anderes, anstatt Trikots


----------



## andi1969 (8. August 2007)

@ Dirk 28 KB is nicht , das grösste ist 26 KB bei 4 Arm....  bzw.*Magenta* seid doch mal ROSA  ist doch Trendfarbe im Sommer


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. August 2007)

@Eike

Hast Du bei der Bashguard-Montage auch längere Kettenblattschrauben gebraucht? Ich hab so ein Plastikding von Truvative gekauft. Daheim hab ich gemerkt, dass die Standart-Schrauben mind. nen cm zu kurz sind. Ist das denn normal?!?!?!


----------



## Eike. (9. August 2007)

Bei meinem FSA Bashguard waren längere Schrauben dabei.


----------



## andi1969 (9. August 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> @Eike
> 
> Hast Du bei der Bashguard-Montage auch längere Kettenblattschrauben gebraucht? Ich hab so ein Plastikding von Truvative gekauft. Daheim hab ich gemerkt, dass die Standart-Schrauben mind. nen cm zu kurz sind. Ist das denn normal?!?!?!



[COLOR="Magenta"]Gebraucht in der großen Bucht erlegt Dirk?????[/COLOR]Ich schau mal morgen in meinen unendlichen Ersatzteilweiten ob ich was passendes habe


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. August 2007)

Nö. Neu gekauft in KA.

So eine *******. Wenn Andi nix findet, muss ich ja nochmal Geld in die Hand nehmen. Jedenfalls hoffe ich, so die springende Kette in den Griff zu bekommen.

Sollten wir auch mal zum BM fahren, frag ich jetzt einfach mal so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (10. August 2007)

Du hasts aber wirklich eilig dir die nächsten Knochen zu brechen  Wenn sich meine Fahrtechnik im gleichen Tempo verbessert wie bisher wird das für mich in etwa 2 Jahren was  Aber du kannst ja schonmal konspirativ Kontakt mit den Überbleibseln der NL aufnehmen und jemanden als Guide anwerben.
Prinzipiell ist die Ecke aber nicht verkehrt, da gibt es viele schöne Trails


----------



## Jürgen_KA (10. August 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Sollten wir auch mal zum BM fahren, frag ich jetzt einfach mal so?



Öh, also *zum* BM fahr ich ja vielleicht noch mit, runter fahr ich da aber auf keinen Fall.

Ich bin aus Versehen mal am BM gelandet und das Ding dann hochgelaufen. Als Eike mir erzählt hat dass man da mit dem Bike runter fahren kann, wollte ich das nicht so richtig glauben .


----------



## rinsewind (10. August 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Öh, also *zum* BM fahr ich ja vielleicht noch mit, runter fahr ich da aber auf keinen Fall.
> 
> Ich bin aus Versehen mal am BM gelandet und das Ding dann hochgelaufen. Als Eike mir erzählt hat dass man da mit dem Bike runter fahren kann, wollte ich das nicht so richtig glauben .



eike, den BM sollten wir schonmal in angriff nehmen!

marco


----------



## Jürgen_KA (10. August 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> eike, den BM sollten wir schonmal in angriff nehmen!



Wieder ohne den Fuß auf dem Pedal zu haben? Dann nehm ich diesmal aber eine Videokamera mit .


----------



## rinsewind (10. August 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Wieder ohne den Fuß auf dem Pedal zu haben? Dann nehm ich diesmal aber eine Videokamera mit .




einfuessig mach ich nur an den leichten stellen 

marco


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. August 2007)

Ich schraub dann vorsichtshalber vorher halt nen Griff an mein Rad, dass ich es besser tragen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (10. August 2007)

12mm Gewindelänge reicht das Dirk ??? 3St hab ich mal gefunden und die 4 finde ich auch noch....


*Anhang: 4. schraube auch gefunden*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. August 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> 12mm Gewindelänge reicht das Dirk ??? 3St hab ich mal gefunden und die 4 finde ich auch noch....



Leider nein. Der Bashguard allein ist 10 mm stark + Kurbelstern + Kettenblatt brauch ich mind. 20 mm. Egal, schau ich morgen schnell bei ner Radapotheke vorbei und werde Geld ausgeben.


----------



## andi1969 (10. August 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Leider nein. Der Bashguard allein ist 10 mm stark + Kurbelstern + Kettenblatt brauch ich mind. 20 mm. Egal, schau ich morgen schnell bei ner Radapotheke vorbei und werde Geld ausgeben.



Shit... mist aber auch naja versucht


----------



## Deleted 4120 (11. August 2007)

@ die Technikfraktion (Andiiiiiiiiiiiii  )
Ich wollte mein Epic ein bissle pimpen und zwar mit roten Schrauben  , passend zur Marta und dem Rahmen.
Hatte den Link ich glaube von Jürgen NANO. Einmal die Frage, gibt es die Schrauben noch irgendwo günstiger, auf was muß ich achten, ändert sich der Drehmoment bei Alu???


----------



## Jürgen_KA (11. August 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> @ die Technikfraktion (Andiiiiiiiiiiiii  )
> Ich wollte mein Epic ein bissle pimpen und zwar mit roten Schrauben  , passend zur Marta und dem Rahmen.
> Hatte den Link ich glaube von Jürgen NANO. Einmal die Frage, gibt es die Schrauben noch irgendwo günstiger, auf was muß ich achten, ändert sich der Drehmoment bei Alu???



OK, ich übernehme mal den *kaufmännischen* Teil . Günstiger gibt es die Schreiben _teilweise_ bei Jäger Motorsport oder bei Bike Hardest. 

Bei Bike Hardest habe ich aber noch keine Schrauben mit konischem Kopf gefunden. Die "normalen" finde ich erstens ziemlich hässlich :kotz: und dann das *Gewicht* .

Zum maximalen Drehmoment hab ich mal diese Tabelle gefunden:

Alu: AL 7075 (T6) / 550N/mm²

M3: 0,6 Nm
M4: 1,2 Nm
M5: 2,5 Nm
M6: 5,0 Nm
M8: 10 Nm

Titan: Ti6Al4V (grade5) / 1100N/mm²

M3: 1,7 Nm
M4: 3,6 Nm
M5: 6,9 Nm
M6: 11 Nm
M8: 28 Nm

Wenn rot eloxiertes Titan nicht so hässlich wäre, dann würd ich damit ja meine Bremsscheiben verzieren. Ich will aber nicht ins Magenta Team.


----------



## iTom (11. August 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> @ die Technikfraktion (Andiiiiiiiiiiiii  )
> Ich wollte mein Epic ein bissle pimpen und zwar mit roten Schrauben  , passend zur Marta und dem Rahmen.
> Hatte den Link ich glaube von Jürgen NANO. Einmal die Frage, gibt es die Schrauben noch irgendwo günstiger, auf was muß ich achten, ändert sich der Drehmoment bei Alu???



Bei der Pimperei sollte die Sicherheit nicht außer Acht gelassen werden. Die Titanschrauben weisen auf jeden Fall eine höhere Zugfestigkeit aus von der Nano-Seite. Was jetzt die originalverbauten Schrauben für eine Zugfestigkeit aufweisen, kann ich jetzt nicht aus dem stehgreif sagen, aber nur soviel, dass die max. Sicherheit mit eingeplant ist.
Für exzessive Fahrweise sind Schrauben mit höchstmöglicher Zugfestigkeit die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (11. August 2007)

Auf Euch ist VERLASS!!! 
Das Argument Sicherheit ist für mich auch wichtig, käme nicht auf die Idee die Schrauben der Scheibenbremsen ohne weiteres auszutauschen, aber für den Flaschenhalter oder irgendwelche anbauteile (Schaltwerk) dürfte es ja nicht so ein Problem geben, oder liege ich falsch??
Titan wäre super, wenn das rot, rot wäre und der Preis nicht so übertrieben!!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. August 2007)

Ich hab auch zwei Titanschrauben bei mir verbaut. Weiß zwar das Anzugsdrehmoment nicht, könnte aber bei Bedarf in meiner Krankenakte nachschauen.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (11. August 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich hab auch zwei Titanschrauben bei mir verbaut. Weiß zwar das Anzugsdrehmoment nicht, könnte aber bei Bedarf in meiner Krankenakte nachschauen.


sind die denn auch rot???


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. August 2007)

Natur. Da konnt es auf jedes Microgramm an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (11. August 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich hab auch zwei Titanschrauben bei mir verbaut. Weiß zwar das Anzugsdrehmoment nicht, könnte aber bei Bedarf in meiner Krankenakte nachschauen.



Titan? wer weiss wer weiss.. die Krankenhäuser sparen heute auch.. aber alle paar Jahre etwas Rostentferner und WD40 dürten im Notfall helfen..


----------



## iTom (11. August 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich hab auch zwei Titanschrauben bei mir verbaut. Weiß zwar das Anzugsdrehmoment nicht, könnte aber bei Bedarf in meiner Krankenakte nachschauen.



Pimp my shoulder


----------



## iTom (11. August 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Auf Euch ist VERLASS!!!
> ...Titan wäre super, wenn das rot, rot wäre und der Preis nicht so übertrieben!!!



Für mich bzw. für mein Rad wären Schrauben, bzw. Materialien geeignet, die mit "Lotusblüten-Effekt" konzipiert sind, so dass der Dreck nicht daran hängen bleibt. Für mich lohnt es sich nicht, farbige Schrauben oder anderes farbiges Kleinzeugs zu verwenden. Mein Rad hat meinstens einen Braunton  
Der Eichelberg hat nun mal diese Erdbeschaffenheit. Es gibt allerdings im Kraichgau Gegenden, da wäre das Rad dann generell mit rotem Dreck behaftet. Die Schrauben wären dann ebenfalls rot..


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. August 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Für mich bzw. für mein Rad wären Schrauben, bzw. Materialien geeignet, die mit "Lotusblüten-Effekt" konzipiert sind, so dass der Dreck nicht daran hängen bleibt. Für mich lohnt es sich nicht, farbige Schrauben oder anderes farbiges Kleinzeugs zu verwenden. Mein Rad hat meinstens einen Braunton
> Der Eichelberg hat nun mal diese Erdbeschaffenheit. Es gibt allerdings im Kraichgau Gegenden, da wäre das Rad dann generell mit rotem Dreck behaftet. Die Schrauben wären dann ebenfalls rot..



Braun ist doch diese Saison eh Fahrradmodefarbe.


----------



## Eike. (11. August 2007)

Puh so fühlt sich das also an wenn einem ein Reifen explodiert  Nachdem ich die Tour vorhin mit Felix absagen musste weil mein Vorderreifen schon wieder platt war hab ich ihn nochmal richtig aufgepumpt um ihn richtig ins Felgenhorn zu drücken. Ich wollte nur kurz 5 bar draufgegeben, ein paar Minuten warten und dann wieder auf Normaldruck gehen aber der Reifen hatte es eiliger auf Umgebungsdruck zu kommen. Wenn man dabei noch mit dem Kopf recht nah ist um den Reifen auf Schäden zu untersuchen klingeln einem hinterher ganz schön die Ohren, das kann ich euch sagen.
In Zukunft lass ich es doch bei 4 Bar


----------



## Trailhunter (11. August 2007)

Mit luftgefüllten Reifen hast Du's echt, oder?
Wie wäre es denn mal mit Vollgummi-Schlappen?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (11. August 2007)

Oder doch einem UST Reifen, der hält auch über Nacht ohne Probleme 5bar!!


----------



## andi1969 (11. August 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> @ die Technikfraktion (Andiiiiiiiiiiiii  )
> Ich wollte mein Epic ein bissle pimpen und zwar mit roten Schrauben  , passend zur Marta und dem Rahmen.
> Hatte den Link ich glaube von Jürgen NANO. Einmal die Frage, gibt es die Schrauben noch irgendwo günstiger, auf was muß ich achten, ändert sich der Drehmoment bei Alu???




Na an welchen Stellen Felix sollen den die Alu´s ran???Dann kann ich Dir spezieller Antworten


----------



## Eike. (11. August 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Mit luftgefüllten Reifen hast Du's echt, oder?
> Wie wäre es denn mal mit Vollgummi-Schlappen?



Mit den luftgefüllten hab ich kein Problem. Eher mit den immer wieder nicht-luftgefüllten  
Ich habs wohl einfach übertrieben. Ein normaler Reifen auf einer normalen Felge sollte halt nicht so heftig aufgepumpt werden, auch nicht kurzzeitig. Jetzt nehm ich erstmal Rad und Reifen getrennt mit und bau da unten alles wieder zusammen. Vielleicht hat mein Nachbar da auch einen brauchbaren Kompressor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (11. August 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Na an welchen Stellen Felix sollen den die Alu´s ran???Dann kann ich Dir spezieller Antworten


klären wir Morgen!!!


----------



## Oskar1974 (11. August 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> klären wir Morgen!!!



Genau,
könnte nämlich auch da das Eine oder Andere brauchen !!!!! 
Können ja wenn du möchtest zusammnen bestellen

Bis Morgen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. August 2007)

Jungs, Neuerungen und technischer Fortschritt sind sicher ne tolle Sache. Aber UST bzw. Schlauchlos ist einfach zu Störungsanfällig.

Leichte Schläuche tun es doch auch. Oder?


----------



## Oskar1974 (12. August 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Jungs, Neuerungen und technischer Fortschritt sind sicher ne tolle Sache. Aber UST bzw. Schlauchlos ist einfach zu Störungsanfällig.
> 
> Leichte Schläuche tun es doch auch. Oder?



Ne, mit ner guten Tubless Felge und dem richtigen Reifen ist ,,Schlauchlosfahren'' ne super Sache.
Wäre für Dich sicher das richtige, bei deinen Fahrambitionen. 
Grüße
bis nachher


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. August 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> bei deinen Fahrambitionen.



Rollstühle sind doch nicht tubeless. Oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## speedygonzales (13. August 2007)

Hi Jungs,

versuche gerade meine Rock shox Judy TT aussereinander zunehmen um alles schön zu säubern/Fetten..

Muss ich diese 2 Gummis unten ausbauen? ich bekomme sie nicht runter..  wenn ja, könnt ihr mir bitte sagen wie? *grübel*

Ach ich sollte mir gleich ein neues Bike kaufen 

Nachtrag: so ich habe sie rausbekommen.. das Säubern der Gabel muss nicht wirklich mit Alkohol sein wie im Wartungsbuch beschrieben oder? reicht ein Tuch und das alte Fett wegzuwischen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunter (13. August 2007)

Speedy, habe noch 'ne Dose Judy-Butter. Wenn Du willst kannste die haben.


----------



## speedygonzales (13. August 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Speedy, habe noch 'ne Dose Judy-Butter. Wenn Du willst kannste die haben.



schade zu spät gelesen, habe Lagerfett dafür genommen.. was mein Motorrad gut tut, macht hoffentlich am Bike nicht kapput  

So habe alles zusammen gebaut, nichts übrig geblieben, jetzt drehe ich eine kleine gbz Runde...


----------



## Trailhunter (13. August 2007)

Na dann fürs nächste Mal. Solltest aber schauen daß Du lithiumfreies Fett verwendest.


----------



## Eike. (13. August 2007)

Das Hauptproblem an Schläuchen ist nicht das Gewicht sondern die Pannenanfälligkeit. Ich nehm dieses leicht mühselige Gefummel mit dem Notubes System gerne in Kauf wenn ich dafür mit 2 Bar fahren kann ohne mir Sorgen um Snakebites machen zu müssen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. August 2007)

Schon Probleme mit Tubeless gehabt?


----------



## Trailhunter (13. August 2007)

Fahre seit es tourentaugliche 2"-Schlappen gibt mit 2,5bar rum. Lediglich auf Lanzarote hatte ich durch das Lavagestein fette Schlitzer im Mantel. Ansonsten mit Schläuchen immer pannenfrei.


----------



## Eike. (13. August 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Schon Probleme mit Tubeless gehabt?



Nicht während einer Tour und das ist das einzige was zählt.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. August 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Nicht während einer Tour und das ist das einzige was zählt.



Da hast Du zweifelsohne Recht.


----------



## rinsewind (14. August 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Nicht während einer Tour und das ist das einzige was zählt.



ich hab seit ich tubeless drauf hab (jetzt knapp 2 monate) keine platten mehr.

vorher war der schnitt 1.5 pro woche! das hat mich dermasen angeranzt, dass ich auf tubeless umgestiegen bin... und siehe da: es ist ruhe.

kann natuerlich auch nur glueck/pech sein/gewesen sein.


marco


----------



## mw1774 (14. August 2007)

ich werd jetzt auch umsteigen, milch ist schon da, kompressor kommt mitte der woche! nach 3 platten in 24 Stunden reichts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunter (14. August 2007)

Was haltet Ihr von der Seite Singletrail-Skala?
Wobei ich hiesige  Trails eh nur zwischen S0 und S1 einordnen würde.
Einen Trail wegen 5m S2 in S2 einzustufen wäre dann doch schon übertrieben.


----------



## rinsewind (14. August 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von der Seite Singletrail-Skala?
> Wobei ich hiesige  Trails eh nur zwischen S0 und S1 einordnen würde.
> Einen Trail wegen 5m S2 in S2 einzustufen wäre dann doch schon übertrieben.



naja vom gefaelle her koennte man die abfahrt zur bruecke am ungehuerklamm runter in s2 einordnen... das wars dann aber auch schon. vielleicht noch den SM downhill.

marco


----------



## Trailhunter (14. August 2007)

Das Gefälle empfindet wahrscheinlich eh jeder anders. Kommt eigentlich auch aufs Bike an. Mit 'ner CC-Feile kommen halt schneller Überschlagsgefühle als auf 'nem All-Mountain-Fully.
Der Untergrund am SM-Downhill ist doch eher moderat, oder?


----------



## iTom (14. August 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von der Seite Singletrail-Skala?
> Wobei ich hiesige  Trails eh nur zwischen S0 und S1 einordnen würde.
> Einen Trail wegen 5m S2 in S2 einzustufen wäre dann doch schon übertrieben.



Wenn man den ganzen Trail kennt, kann man diesen doch mehr oder weniger gut beschreiben mit diesen Bezeichnungen, z.B. überwiegend S1 mit ein paar S2-Elementen. Dann kann man sich schon ein einigermaßen gutes Bild machen.
Feldkirchle hat S2-Elemente (Treppe u. Stufen) Hohlweg am Fernmeldeturm Golfplatz hat momentan am Auslauf S1-Element (Pferdegetrampelspuren;-)). Macht aber dort momentan tierischen Spass, mit meim HT kann ich es schon gut laufen lassen, mit nem Fully dürfte es ein Flug hinunter sein


----------



## iTom (14. August 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Das Gefälle empfindet wahrscheinlich eh jeder anders. Kommt eigentlich auch aufs Bike an. Mit 'ner CC-Feile kommen halt schneller Überschlagsgefühle als auf 'nem All-Mountain-Fully.
> Der Untergrund am SM-Downhill ist doch eher moderat, oder?



Kommt es da nicht auf die Spur an? Die Rille im Wald oder die im Freien? Im Wald ist, so finde ich schon ein bisschen anspruchsvoller mit nem HT, wenn man diesen Weg nicht so oft fährt...
Bei zu viel Überschlagsgefühle hilf immer wieder "Arsch hinter den Sattel"...


----------



## Trailhunter (14. August 2007)

Na dann, einfach die Brasilianer-Trails mal bewerten. Durchschnitt ergibt dann die Kategorie.


----------



## rinsewind (14. August 2007)

laut meinen gps gehts am ungeheuerklamm ca 30m runter auf ca 70-80m

das ist auf jeden fall steiler als 40% und somit s2 oder net?

marco


----------



## Trailhunter (14. August 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Bei zu viel Überschlagsgefühle hilf immer wieder "Arsch hinter den Sattel"...



Wie gesagt, kommt auch aufs Bike an. Allein die Gabel eines Freeriders baut ja schon höher, dann noch die Geometrie des Bikes, und der SM-Downhill als Abfahrt wird ganz smooth genommen.


----------



## Trailhunter (14. August 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> laut meinen gps gehts am ungeheuerklamm ca 30m runter auf ca 70-80m
> 
> das ist auf jeden fall steiler als 40% und somit s2 oder net?
> 
> marco



Vom Gefälle vielleicht, aber wie sind die anderen Bedingungen? Immerhin ist S2 vom Untergrund schon recht anspruchsvoll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (14. August 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Vom Gefälle vielleicht, aber wie sind die anderen Bedingungen? Immerhin ist S2 vom Untergrund schon recht anspruchsvoll



Nö Höllschlucht ist  S0-1 Kategorie.....Waldtrail ohne alles nur etwas tricky am Ende mit der Spitzkehre oder wenn es nass ist.


----------



## rinsewind (14. August 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Vom Gefälle vielleicht, aber wie sind die anderen Bedingungen? Immerhin ist S2 vom Untergrund schon recht anspruchsvoll



aber die bedingung fuer s1 ist explizit gefaelle < 40%. und wenns ueber 40% ist kanns ja kein s1 mehr sein. 
das ist eigentlich das einzige objektive kriterium das s1 ausschliest. alle andere kriterien sind subjektiv.



marco


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. August 2007)

Vielleicht sollten wir zu dem Thema mal das Orakel von Delphi befragen.


----------



## andi1969 (14. August 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir zu dem Thema mal das Orakel von Delphi befragen.





Oh ja oder das Schulter Orakel aus Dettenheim


----------



## Trailhunter (14. August 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> alle andere kriterien sind subjektiv.
> 
> 
> 
> marco



Daher sind wohl auch 3 "Bikertypen" beim Aufstellen der Kriterien dabeigewesen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. August 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Oh ja oder das Schulter Orakel aus Dettenheim



Ich glaube, bei mir heißen die Einteilungen eher Tossy 1 bis 3.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (14. August 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich glaube, bei mir heißen die Einteilungen eher Tossy 1 bis 3.



Oder nach der Dirkschen *AUA* Einteilung--jeh heftiger der Trail um so größer das* AUA*--


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. August 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Oder nach der Dirkschen *AUA* Einteilung--jeh heftiger der Trail um so größer das* AUA*--



Ich stürze eigentlich nur wenn ich überholen will. Also: Ab sofort im Wald und auf der Heide Überholverbot.


----------



## andi1969 (14. August 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich stürze eigentlich nur wenn ich überholen will. Also: Ab sofort im Wald und auf der Heide Überholverbot.



OK ab sofort schraub ich mir ein LKW Überholverbotsschild an den Rucksack und wehe Du willst wieder ein* Elefantenrennen *bergab.....


----------



## Eike. (14. August 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> ich werd jetzt auch umsteigen, milch ist schon da, kompressor kommt mitte der woche! nach 3 platten in 24 Stunden reichts!



Apropo Kompressor, es geht doch nichts über gescheites Werkzeug. Ich hab heute in der Firma in der ich den Ferienjob hab meinen Vorderreifen neu aufgezogen. Beim ersten mal an der Tanke wars ja ein Drama und eine ziemliche Sauerei aber heute mit der 6 Bar Hausleitung gings ruckzuck und absolut "sauereifrei"   Also wichtig ist einfach ein möglichst großer Druckbehälter (gerüchteweise min 50l) dann ist auch die Montage von Tubeless-Kits kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## iTom (14. August 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Apropo Kompressor, es geht doch nichts über gescheites Werkzeug. Ich hab heute in der Firma in der ich den Ferienjob hab meinen Vorderreifen neu aufgezogen. Beim ersten mal an der Tanke wars ja ein Drama und eine ziemliche Sauerei aber heute mit der 6 Bar ...



Eine riesen Portion Zwiebel macht verdammt viel Druck, sollte ausreichen Macht ca. 7bar


----------



## andi1969 (15. August 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Eine riesen Portion Zwiebel macht verdammt viel Druck, sollte ausreichen Macht ca. 7bar





...kann man bei einem *Spurrillenking* eigendlich einen *Plattenvertrag *abschliesen....


----------



## iTom (15. August 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ...kann man bei einem *Spurrillenking* eigendlich einen *Plattenvertrag *abschliesen....



Abä sischä, für die richtige Spurrille, gibt es nen non plus ultra Plattenvertrach. Der kommt aber nur zustande, wenn man mind. 50Km von seinem Wohnort entfernt ist, besser noch 100Km. Es gibt dann sogar ne Ausstiegsklausel. Die kommt dann nur beim Verlassen des Zuges zum Tragen


----------



## speedygonzales (15. August 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von der Seite Singletrail-Skala?



nach meine Erfahrung letzes Jahr am Gardasee, würde ich nie wieder so naiv sein und meinen.. man kommt überall runter und jeden Trail ohne auf die Skala zu schauen ansteuern (Moser Guide).


----------



## speedygonzales (15. August 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Feldkirchle hat S2-Elemente (Treppe u. Stufen) Hohlweg am Fernmeldeturm Golfplatz hat momentan am Auslauf S1-Element (Pferdegetrampelspuren;-)). Macht aber dort momentan tierischen Spass, mit meim HT kann ich es schon gut laufen lassen, mit nem Fully dürfte es ein Flug hinunter sein



*grübel* gestern war ich nach einer Schlammschlacht & Gabel Test im GBZ Revier, dann Richtung Golfplatz gefahren um neue Trails zu suchen... muss wohl genauer suchen.. ausser eine menge, Blöd schauende ein Ball hinterher scheuchende strange people  fand ich nichts  
Die Chancen eine Kugel dort auf dem Kopf zu bekomme halte ich auch für extrem hoch


----------



## iTom (15. August 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> *grübel* gestern war ich nach einer Schlammschlacht & Gabel Test im GBZ Revier, dann Richtung Golfplatz gefahren um neue Trails zu suchen... muss wohl genauer suchen.. ausser eine menge, Blöd schauende ein Ball hinterher scheuchende strange people  fand ich nichts
> Die Chancen eine Kugel dort auf dem Kopf zu bekomme halte ich auch für extrem hoch



Schlammschlacht Wööö? Ich konnte durchweg die noch vorhandenen Pfützen gut umfahren. 
Am Golfplatz setze ich meine Killer-MTB-Klingel ein. Diese versetzt die Golfer in eine Art Leichenstarre  Ich warte allerdings solange mit dem Klingeln, bis zum Schlag ansetzen  , damit auch die Mimik erhalten bleibt  
Der Hohlweg hinterm Fernmeldeturm ist zwar nicht sehr lange, wenn man aber von oben herab schon mit mächtig Dampf einfährt, steigt trotzdem das Adrenalin. Es sind ein paar wenige große Klopper von Steinen auf der Ideallinie, also mit Schwung aufpassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. August 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> *grübel* gestern war ich nach einer Schlammschlacht & Gabel Test im GBZ Revier, dann Richtung Golfplatz gefahren um neue Trails zu suchen... muss wohl genauer suchen.. ausser eine menge, Blöd schauende ein Ball hinterher scheuchende strange people  fand ich nichts
> Die Chancen eine Kugel dort auf dem Kopf zu bekomme halte ich auch für extrem hoch



Wie ist es jetzt mit der Gabel?


----------



## speedygonzales (15. August 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wie ist es jetzt mit der Gabel?



so "hart" wie vorher.. man merkt kein grossen Unterschied (leider), war davor auch genug Schmierung drin.. naja wäre zu schön gewesen..


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. August 2007)

Schade.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. August 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> so "hart" wie vorher.. man merkt kein grossen Unterschied (leider), war davor auch genug Schmierung drin.. naja wäre zu schön gewesen..



dann wohl doch ne Neue oder doch ein neues Bike???


----------



## andi1969 (15. August 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> so "hart" wie vorher.. man merkt kein grossen Unterschied (leider), war davor auch genug Schmierung drin.. naja wäre zu schön gewesen..




Was hast du Stahlfeder oder ????


----------



## speedygonzales (15. August 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> dann wohl doch ne Neue oder doch ein neues Bike???



juup nächstes Jahr.. muss mich umschauen von jeder Marke xxx Modelle und jedes Modell soll ja besser sein als das vorgänger Modell, und andere Händler muss man ja helfen den Cayenne   zu finanzieren usw.. 

@Andy

Juup Stahlfeder..


----------



## Trailhunter (15. August 2007)

Jo, nächstes Jahr wird der Forkenmarkt mal wieder durchgewirbelt. Für mein Projekt "Liteville" wird die Wahl nicht einfach. Magura und DT (passend zum Hinterbaudämpfer) werde ich mal beobachten.


----------



## speedygonzales (16. August 2007)

was hält ihr allgemein von Canyon?
http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=692


----------



## Trailhunter (16. August 2007)

Deren Bikes sind nicht schlecht. Ihnen hÃ¤ngt halt noch so der Hauch des Versandbikes an und bei Ã¶rtlichen HÃ¤ndlern wirste da wahrscheinlich wie ein VerrÃ¤ter gesehen, weil Du kein Bike bei ihm fÃ¼r 1/3 mehr gekauft hast wo eigentlich nur der Markenname das 1/3 mehr ausmacht. Quasi " wenn das Bike 'ne Inspektion braucht dann schick es doch nach Koblenz".
In Preis-Leistung ist Canyon schon sehr gut. Zumindest lÃ¤uft mein RR seit 3 jahren ohne Werkstattaufenthalt wie ein Uhrwerk. Bisher minimale Einstellungen an der Schaltung (LÃ¤ngung der ZÃ¼ge) notwendig und sonst nix. Und das nach 8000km. Ok, ein Rahmen hÃ¤lt oder auch nicht, aber die Komponenten sind sehr gut aufeinander abgestimmt. *Campa rulez !!!*  
Canyon kommt neben Liteville bei mir in die engere Wahl. Geld fÃ¼r ein Rotwild auszugeben ist es mir z.Zt. nicht mehr wert. Deren Entwicklungsaufwand und Namen sollen andere bezahlen. Kein Rahmen ist es wert mehr als 2000,-â¬ auszugeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen_KA (16. August 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Deren Bikes sind nicht schlecht. Ihnen hängt halt noch so der Hauch des Versandbikes an und bei örtlichen Händlern wirste da wahrscheinlich wie ein Verräter gesehen, weil Du kein Bike bei ihm für 1/3 mehr gekauft hast wo eigentlich nur der Markenname das 1/3 mehr ausmacht.



Wirklich 1/3? Regulär kostet das XV 7.0 1.999- , dazu kommen noch 34-  Versand. Für 200-  mehr kriegt man ein Cube AMS Pro 125, hat einen Servicetermin gratis und kann bei Bedarf dem Händler in den Hintern treten .

Aber schlecht sind die Canyon Bikes wirklich nicht.


----------



## iTom (16. August 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> was hält ihr allgemein von Canyon?
> http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=692



Sieht mal auf den ersten Blick nicht schlecht aus, mit ein paar Komponenten kann ich mittlerweile auch etwas anfangen, da ich mich mehr oder weniger damit befassen mußte. Die Gabel hätte ich auch gerne gehabt, aber am HT war es dann doch nicht so das richtige. Ich habe das aber an dem Rad (Simplon) eines Tourenteilnehmer in meinem vorletzten Urlaub gesehen, was die weggeschluckt hat, genial. Gibt wahrscheinlich noch viel bessere, aber das würde mir schon ausreichen.

Den Zahnkranz fahre ich auch, die Kurbel finde ich jetzt nicht der Hit, XT sollte es schon sein. Zu SRAM kann ich nichts sagen, keine Erfahrung damit. 
Vielleicht gibt es dieses Rad mit kplt. XT-Satz. Dann würde es aus meiner Sicht schon recht zuverlässig aussehen. DT-Swiss kenne ich nur vom Hörensagen, dass die überwiegend gut sind.
Im großen und ganzen, ein brauchbares Rad.


----------



## iTom (16. August 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> ...Kein Rahmen ist es wert mehr als 2000,- auszugeben.



Außer vielleicht der von Ghost RT Worldcup Carbon oder AMR Carbon 9500 

Eines von denen wäre auf jeden Fall einer meiner Favoriten, wenn ich das Geld dazu hätte


----------



## andi1969 (16. August 2007)

SOO und wer fährt eigendlich am Sonntag 26. August in Heidelsheim mit....
Brauch mal definitive Aussagen....

Wegen Treffen(wo usw.) und Uhrzeit und damit mein Weibchen weiß für wiefiel gekocht werden soll...also nach dem Marathon!!

Gruß Andi


----------



## iTom (16. August 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> SOO und wer fährt eigendlich am Sonntag 26. August in Heidelsheim mit....
> Brauch mal definitive Aussagen....
> 
> Gruß Andi



Wenn es zu Beginn nicht regnet bin ich dabei . Sollte der ganze Tag Dauerregen angesagt sein, dann nicht . Bei gutem Wetter natürlich dabei


----------



## mw1774 (16. August 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> SOO und wer fährt eigendlich am Sonntag 26. August in Heidelsheim mit....
> Brauch mal definitive Aussagen....
> 
> Wegen Treffen(wo usw.) und Uhrzeit und damit mein Weibchen weiß für wiefiel gekocht werden soll...also nach dem Marathon!!
> ...



hallo andi,

vanessa und ich gönnen uns ein langes we außerhalb (do - so),
aber das mit dem essen muss nachgeholt werden  
vielen dank für die einladung!
gruß vanessa + michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oskar1974 (16. August 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> SOO und wer fährt eigendlich am Sonntag 26. August in Heidelsheim mit....
> Brauch mal definitive Aussagen....
> 
> Wegen Treffen(wo usw.) und Uhrzeit und damit mein Weibchen weiß für wiefiel gekocht werden soll...also nach dem Marathon!!
> ...



Bin dabei , auch bei Nieselregen 
Grüße aus Weingarten


----------



## Jürgen_KA (16. August 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> SOO und wer fährt eigendlich am Sonntag 26. August in Heidelsheim mit....
> Brauch mal definitive Aussagen....



*Anmeld*.



andi1969 schrieb:


> Wegen Treffen(wo usw.) und Uhrzeit und damit mein Weibchen weiß für wiefiel gekocht werden soll...also nach dem Marathon!!



Du willst doch nur erreichen, dass dir deine Chefin keinen Ausgang mehr gibt .


----------



## Trailhunter (16. August 2007)

JÃ¼rgen_KA schrieb:


> Wirklich 1/3? RegulÃ¤r kostet das XV 7.0 1.999- â¬, dazu kommen noch 34- â¬ Versand. FÃ¼r 200- â¬ mehr kriegt man ein Cube AMS Pro 125, hat einen Servicetermin gratis und kann bei Bedarf dem HÃ¤ndler in den Hintern treten ..



Cube ist ok. Beim Sting finde ich die HinterbaulÃ¶sung recht gelungen und nun gibt es wohl da auch 'nen DÃ¤mpfer-Spritzschutz.
Cube oder Canyon? Hmm, Ã¼ber Cube habe ich mich noch nicht so informiert. Aber wÃ¼rde ich auf gleicher HÃ¶he zu Canyon sehen.


----------



## Trailhunter (16. August 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Außer vielleicht der von Ghost RT Worldcup Carbon oder AMR Carbon 9500



Hmmm, ich stehe Carbon beim MTB noch skeptisch gegenüber. Wenn ich so während einer Tour höre wie es Kling und Klong an meinem Alurahmen macht, dann ist mir nicht so wohl wenn ich mir vorstelle wie der spitze Schotter so gegen die Plastikrohre donnert.
Für CC-Worldcup auf den paar Kilometer mag das ok sein, zumal die eh gesponsert werden und sich da eh keine Waffel machen als wenn der Rahmen dann bei unsereins das fasern anfängt.


----------



## Trailhunter (16. August 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> SOO und wer fährt eigendlich am Sonntag 26. August in Heidelsheim mit....
> Brauch mal definitive Aussagen....
> 
> Wegen Treffen(wo usw.) und Uhrzeit und damit mein Weibchen weiß für wiefiel gekocht werden soll...also nach dem Marathon!!
> ...



Das mit dem Marathon muß ich irgendwie verpasst haben. Ist mit dem Rehlein eh nicht drin und momentan ist der Gabeltausch auch noch nicht vollzogen. Hoffe, daß ich es nächste Woche gebacken bekomme. Der Händler in HD hat sich affig weil ich die Forke nicht bei ihm gekauft habe (ich will wieder ins schwäbische zu meinem Händler  ).
Nun habe ich in Pforzheim Mister Bike gefunden, die sich da nicht so albern haben. Liegt zwar nicht ums Eck, aber besser als die hiesigen Pappnasen.
Gott, jetzt muß ich die Wahl des nächsten Bikes wohl noch vom Gedönse der örtlichen Bikehändler abhängig machen.
Egal, zurück zum Thema. Könnte mir gut vorstellen dennoch mit dem RR vorbeizuschauen. Ein Kanten Brot und ein Schluck Wasser fällt doch vielleicht ab, oder?


----------



## Jürgen_KA (18. August 2007)

Tach,

ich suche gerade neue Möglichkeiten Geld auszugeben. Mir ist noch nicht ganz klar ob ich der Firma Garmin (Vista HCx) oder Ciclosport (HAC4/5) eine Spende zukommen lasse. Wahrscheinlich kauf ich wieder beides .

Bei der Suche nach Zusatznutzen bin ich beim HAC4 über den Punkt "Ski-/Snowboardgeschwindigkeit" gestolpert, der HAC5 hat diesen Ski/Snowboardmodus  scheinbar nicht mehr. 

Hat das schon mal jemand in der Praxis erprobt? Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen wie das funktionieren soll. Aus der Höhendifferenz und der Zeit die Geschwindigkeit zu berechnen ist doch ziemlich mutig.


----------



## iTom (18. August 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> klar ob ich der Firma Garmin (Vista HCx) oder Ciclosport (HAC4/5) eine Spende zukommen lasse. Wahrscheinlich kauf ich wieder beides .



über den Garmin kann ich nix sagen. Ich habe den HAC4pro plus. Ich hatte mal ein Problem mit dem Empfänger. Die Halterung war nach einem Jahr ausgelutsch, will heißen die Kontakte haben nicht mehr satt kontaktiert und hat falsche Messungen verursacht im Radmodus. Wurde aber kulanterweise schnellstens ausgetauscht 
Momentan funktioniert er wieder einwandfrei. Ansonste nutze ich den Computer auch zum Rennen. Nicht schlecht kann ich nur sagen. Vielleicht mache ich mir mal das Trittfrequenz-Gerödel an meinen Fuß, dann habe ich noch eine weitere Funktion 


> Bei der Suche nach Zusatznutzen bin ich beim HAC4 über den Punkt "Ski-/Snowboardgeschwindigkeit" gestolpert, der HAC5 hat diesen Ski/Snowboardmodus  scheinbar nicht mehr.
> Hat das schon mal jemand in der Praxis erprobt? Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen wie das funktionieren soll. Aus der Höhendifferenz und der Zeit die Geschwindigkeit zu berechnen ist doch ziemlich mutig.



Das habe ich mir bis jetzt auch noch nicht richtig vorstellen können, wie das funktionieren soll. War mir allerdings sowieso nicht wichtig, da ich kein Schi/Schneebrett fahre.


----------



## Eike. (18. August 2007)

Die Skifunktion ist ein netter Gag aber mehr nicht. Da wird einfach ein festes Gefälle angenommen und dann aus der Sinkrate eine Geschwindigkeit interpoliert.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. August 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Die Skifunktion ist ein netter Gag aber mehr nicht. Da wird einfach ein festes Gefälle angenommen und dann aus der Sinkrate eine Geschwindigkeit interpoliert.



Er lebt.   

Wie geht es Dir? Wie war die Fahrt in der Bratröhre? Du hast Dir ja den heißesten August-Tag ausgesucht, wie es scheint.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (18. August 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Die Skifunktion ist ein netter Gag aber mehr nicht. Da wird einfach ein festes Gefälle angenommen und dann aus der Sinkrate eine Geschwindigkeit interpoliert.



Gag? Klingt eher wie eine dieser _lustigen_ Aufgaben von 9Live . OK, HAC4 ist von der Liste gestrichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (18. August 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Gag? Klingt eher wie eine dieser _lustigen_ Aufgaben von 9Live . OK, HAC4 ist von der Liste gestrichen.


Der Pro Plus ist absolut ok, aber gegen einen Garmin ist natürlich auch nichts auszusetzen  !!


----------



## Trailhunter (19. August 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Vielleicht mache ich mir mal das Trittfrequenz-Gerödel an meinen Fuß, dann habe ich noch eine weitere Funktion



Würde ich mir an 'nem MTB überlegen. Mir hat es zwei von dem Geraffel im Gelände abgefatzt. Am RR wäre es ok, da man doch weniger am Unterholz hängenbleiben kann.
Beim RR habe ich den Polar CS200cad. Da ist die Trittfrequenz auch drahtlos. Feine Sache. Nachteil: Die Sender, ob Speed oder Trittfrequenz, muß man zum Batterietausch einsenden. Ein Tausch wie bei Ciclosport kann man nicht selbst vornehmen. Wieso hat eigentlich die Lenkerhalterung 'ne Batterie beim HAC? Ok, ist ein Empfänger, aber wieso kann die Daten der HAC nicht selbst empfangen? Geht bei Polar doch auch.


----------



## iTom (19. August 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Würde ich mir an 'nem MTB überlegen. Mir hat es zwei von dem Geraffel im Gelände abgefatzt. Am RR wäre es ok, da man doch weniger am Unterholz hängenbleiben kann.


Zum Trainieren ist die Trittfrequenz bestimmt recht wichtig. Wenn ich ein RR hätte wäre dort auch ein Trittfrequenzmesser dran. Beim MTB ist mir mein eigener "Drehzahlmesser" (HF) wichtiger. Die Pumpe soll doch noch ne Weile recht gut funktionieren...


> Beim RR habe ich den Polar CS200cad. Da ist die Trittfrequenz auch drahtlos. Feine Sache.


Das hört sich nicht schlecht an.


> Nachteil: Die Sender, ob Speed oder Trittfrequenz, muß man zum Batterietausch einsenden.


Ja, habe ich auch schon erleben müssen. Habe einen Polar als Geschenk weitergereicht, nach nem 1/4 Jahr war die verdammte Batterie alle. Dann hieß es einschicken. Einmal und nie wieder. Solange Polar diesen Mist so anbietet, sind mir die gestorben!


> Ein Tausch wie bei Ciclosport kann man nicht selbst vornehmen. Wieso hat eigentlich die Lenkerhalterung 'ne Batterie beim HAC? Ok, ist ein Empfänger, aber wieso kann die Daten der HAC nicht selbst empfangen? Geht bei Polar doch auch.


Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt. Man würde aber vielleicht sonst diesen bedrahteten Trittfrequenzmesser nicht anschliessen können zu einem bezahlbaren Gesamtpreis . 
Ich kenne jetzt denen ihre Technologie nicht so, um daraus etwas ableiten zu können. Ich schätze mal, dass der Preis eine nicht unerhebliche Rolle spielt.

Wenn man es aber anderst betrachtet, haben sie so noch recht viel Verbesserungspotenzial


----------



## Eike. (19. August 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Gag? Klingt eher wie eine dieser _lustigen_ Aufgaben von 9Live . OK, HAC4 ist von der Liste gestrichen.



Nur wegen einer nutzlosen Funktion? Du bist aber ganz schön hart  



			
				Dirk_Says schrieb:
			
		

> Er lebt.
> 
> Wie geht es Dir? Wie war die Fahrt in der Bratröhre? Du hast Dir ja den heißesten August-Tag ausgesucht, wie es scheint.
> Gestern 20:16



Er lebt in der Tat  Ich bin gerade von einer netten Biketour mit netten Leuten zurückgekommen. Hier ist das alles irgendwie einfacher als im Badischen. Man schreibt, dass man eine Tour machen will und ruckzuck hat man eine Truppe mit 8 Leuten und rekordverdächtigem Frauenanteil  zusammen. Wir mussten die Tour zwar etwas abkürzen und sind auf den Heimweg pitschnass geworden aber das gehört halt auch mal dazu. Wenigstens konnte ich gleich unter die Dusche und muss nicht noch eine Stunde nach München fahren wie die anderen
Die Autofahrt hierher war zwar etwas schweißtreibend aber wenigstens war wenig Verkehr von daher wars erträglich.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (19. August 2007)

So bin wieder zurück. 
Der Marathon war von der Strecke her der BESTE den ich je gefahren bin, nur Trails lt. Veranstalter 50%, gefühlte 90%, aber richtige!!! Es waren ein paar richtige Knaller dabei. 
Es war aber auch mit Abstand der härteste Marathon den ich je gefahren bin. Das Profil spricht für sich!!!





So jetzt was lecker Essen, in die Wanne und dann aufs Sofa!!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. August 2007)

@Eike

Das mit den Frauen ist verdächtig.

@Felix
Glückwunsch. Gibts die Strecke auch mit Übernachtungsmöglichkeit? Dann würd ich das auch mal fahren.

@all
Wann ist dieses Jahr Wissembourg? 23.09. oder  30.09.?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (19. August 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> @Felix
> Glückwunsch. Gibts die Strecke auch mit Übernachtungsmöglichkeit? Dann würd ich das auch mal fahren.


Kannst bestimmt im Rucksack ein Zelt mitnehmen und ein 24h Rennen draus machen.


----------



## iTom (19. August 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @all
> Wann ist dieses Jahr Wissembourg? 23.09. oder  30.09.?



30. Sept. 2007

Apropos Wissembourg.

Ich habe hier etwas gefunden für die GPSler unter uns. http://patrick.agrain.free.fr/
Sehr tolle Datenbankübersicht. Ist zwar fast alles in französisch verfasst, vieles kann man aber erahnen.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (19. August 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> @Eike
> 
> @Felix
> Glückwunsch. Gibts die Strecke auch mit Übernachtungsmöglichkeit? Dann würd ich das auch mal fahren.


Ich hab die Lösung gefunden .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. August 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Ich hab die Lösung gefunden .



Für 260 USD kann ich auch im Steigenberger übernachten.


----------



## iTom (19. August 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> So bin wieder zurück.
> Der Marathon war von der Strecke her der BESTE den ich je gefahren bin, nur Trails lt. Veranstalter 50%, gefühlte 90%, aber richtige!!! Es waren ein paar richtige Knaller dabei.
> Es war aber auch mit Abstand der härteste Marathon den ich je gefahren bin. Das Profil spricht für sich!!!
> 
> ...



Felix, Du scheinst bestens für die 100 km beim Wasgau-Marthon geeignet zu sein 
Sofern das Wetter mitspielt, werde ich mich der 100Km annehmen. Vielleicht besteht Deinerseits auch Interesse. Kannst ja Bescheid geben.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. August 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> 30. Sept. 2007
> 
> Apropos Wissembourg.
> 
> ...



Wie siehts aus - ich werde es fahren (Hoffentlich bis dahin mit kleinem Kettenblatt). Wer noch?


----------



## iTom (19. August 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus - ich werde es fahren (Hoffentlich bis dahin mit kleinem Kettenblatt). Wer noch?



Wenn nix unvorhergesehenes dazwischen kommt, bin ich latürnich dabei 
Bin momentan gerade wieder richtig gut drauf, da mein Rädschen so reibungslos funktioniert hat. 
Der Schaltwerkwechsel hat wunder gewirkt. Vermutet hatte ich es schon seit ein paar Wochen, nur rangetraut hatte ich mich bis jetzt nicht. Jetzt schaltets wieder präzise, wie es sein soll.
Beim Marathon am WE, gab es u.a. einen Stand von Endorfin. Ausgestellt hatten die ein HT mit ner Rohloff-Nabe. Das Rad wog (ohne Pedale) 9,5 Kg.


----------



## Trailhunter (20. August 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Zum Trainieren ist die Trittfrequenz bestimmt recht wichtig. Wenn ich ein RR hätte wäre dort auch ein Trittfrequenzmesser dran. Beim MTB ist mir mein eigener "Drehzahlmesser" (HF) wichtiger. Die Pumpe soll doch noch ne Weile recht gut funktionieren...



HF- und TF-orientiertes Training macht beim MTB nicht so viel Sinn, da einfach keine Kontunuität vorherrscht. MTB-Training ist für mich vordergründig Techniktraining und daß der Körper halt mit den unterschiedlichsten Belastungsformen lernt umzugehen.
Ich nutze den HAC und CS200 am MTB eigentlich nur zur Aufzeichnung der km und hm. Die HF-Anzeige ist mir am MTB nur wichtig um nicht im roten Drehzahlbereich zu fahren. Desweiteren ist es ja auch ideal nicht noch extra 'nen anderen Computer fürs MTB zu benötigen.


----------



## speedygonzales (20. August 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> ich suche gerade neue Möglichkeiten Geld auszugeben.



Heiraten?  



> Mir ist noch nicht ganz klar ob ich der Firma Garmin (Vista HCx) oder Ciclosport (HAC4/5) eine Spende zukommen lasse.



meine Meinung über die Firmenpolitik Garmin und die Folgekosten (Karten/zubehör) von denen habe ich schon oft geschrieben.. von Garmin kaufe ich nichts. 



> Bei der Suche nach Zusatznutzen bin ich beim HAC4 über den Punkt "Ski-/Snowboardgeschwindigkeit" gestolpert, Hat das schon mal jemand in der Praxis erprobt?



Ja ich, völlig umbrauchbar, eigentlich ist diese Option als Feature zu verkaufen   hart an der Grenze von Betrug zu bezeichnen.
Es gibt allerdings an gerät dieser Fa, der sowas angeblich kann, das Gerät arbeitet mir "Radarwellen" (wird von denen so bezeichnet), und soll angeblich funktionieren auf der Website findest bestimmt nähere Angaben dazu..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (20. August 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Heiraten?



   Der war gut


----------



## Jürgen_KA (20. August 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Heiraten?



Die Hochzeit war, im Vergleich zur Scheidung, recht preisgünstig.


----------



## iTom (21. August 2007)

Übrigens ist der kurze schnelle Trail am Fernmeldturm schön freigeschnitten. Wem es bereits in den Fingern und den Beinen juckt sollte sich das antun
Nach dem Trailauslauf ein kurzes Stück Straße, dann gleich wieder links in den nächsten Hohlweg rein. (Aufpassen, ein kleiner Stamm liegt längs im Weg...)

Dieses Stück dürfte, so wie es aussieht, wieder ein Teil der Country-Strecke sein. Hoffentlich meiner bevorzugten Richtung anzufahren.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (21. August 2007)

@ Tom
Wasgau wäre super gewesen, aber am Fr. davor bin ich auf einem Junggesellenabschied in Köln unterwegs, da bin ich froh wenn ich den Samstag überlebe  !!!


----------



## andi1969 (21. August 2007)

...ey Felix was machen deine Tuninggelüste????? Schade das Du am Sonntag nicht dabei bist.


----------



## iTom (21. August 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> @ Tom
> Wasgau wäre super gewesen, aber am Fr. davor bin ich auf einem Junggesellenabschied in Köln unterwegs, da bin ich froh wenn ich den Samstag überlebe  !!!



Wer saufen kann, kann auch arbeiten! In diesem Falle radeln


----------



## Deleted 4120 (21. August 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Wer saufen kann, kann auch arbeiten! In diesem Falle radeln


Alles schon probiert, ähhh versucht :kotz: :kotz: 

@ Andi
Tuning, naja, ersteinmal Gehalt abwarten. Morgen kommt ein schönes Paket von H&S, Helm, und jede Menge Kleinteile (Kette, Kettenblätter, Entlüftungsset  etc...)

edit: Ich liebe Rentner  , die zu unmöglichen Paketdienstzeiten zu Hause sind, die Pakete annehmen und einem am Feierabend vorbeibringen!!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. August 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> edit: Ich liebe Rentner  , die zu unmöglichen Paketdienstzeiten zu Hause sind, die Pakete annehmen und einem am Feierabend vorbeibringen!!!



Los. Häng alle neuen Teile an Dich dran. Deine Freundin soll Dich dann fotografieren und wir bewerten den künstlerischen Wert des Bildes. 

Vielleicht ist mir aber auch grad nur langweilig.


----------



## andi1969 (21. August 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Los. Häng alle neuen Teile an Dich dran. Deine Freundin soll Dich dann fotografieren und wir bewerten den künstlerischen Wert des Bildes.
> 
> Vielleicht ist mir aber auch grad nur langweilig.




Na was macht die*Z1* 

Felix los Bildääää


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. August 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Na was macht die*Z1*
> 
> Felix los Bildääää



Ist noch nicht da. Aber ich bin mal gespannt, ob sie hält, was ich bisher drüber gelesen habe. Bin auch gespannt, ob das Einstellen so ne Pfrimelarbeit wird, wie ich gelesen habe. Abwarten.

Jedenfalls bewegt sie mein Rad in die richtige Richtung. Abwärts. Denn sie ist definitiv *schwer*kraftfördernd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (21. August 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ist noch nicht da. Aber ich bin mal gespannt, ob sie hält, was ich bisher drüber gelesen habe. Bin auch gespannt, ob das Einstellen so ne Pfrimelarbeit wird, wie ich gelesen habe. Abwarten.
> 
> Jedenfalls bewegt sie mein Rad in die richtige Richtung. Abwärts. Denn sie ist definitiv *schwer*kraftfördernd.



Ja und , Jahrgang und Farbe...bitte bitte  Mensch Dirk aber echt


----------



## Oskar1974 (21. August 2007)

Hallo Jungs,
hier mal was zum Gucken
http://www.mtbcut.tv

Grüße
bis Sonntag


----------



## andi1969 (21. August 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> hier mal was zum Gucken
> http://www.mtbcut.tv
> 
> ...



*GEEEIIILL*
Also ich mach mir echt mal Gedanken Pat......vonwegen da fahr ich nicht runter


----------



## andi1969 (21. August 2007)

*HAAALLLOOOO noch irgeneiner da.....menno * oder alle schon im Bett


----------



## Jürgen_KA (21. August 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *HAAALLLOOOO noch irgeneiner da.....menno * oder alle schon im Bett



Dir ist langweilig?


----------



## speedygonzales (21. August 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *HAAALLLOOOO noch irgeneiner da.....menno * oder alle schon im Bett



nicht so laut ich versuche gerade zu schlafen tsss....


----------



## andi1969 (22. August 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Dir ist langweilig?



Ja mir war langweilig:heul:


----------



## speedygonzales (22. August 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Ja mir war langweilig:heul:



Dann machen wir was dagegen.. Heute 17:30 GBZ! Feierabendrunde ok?

bis 16:30 bin ich per Mail ereichbar


----------



## Jürgen_KA (22. August 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Ja mir war langweilig:heul:



Dagegen helfen virtuelle Räder, vielleicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (22. August 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Dagegen helfen virtuelle Räder, vielleicht.



Danke macht Laune


----------



## happy-2b (23. August 2007)

hey, 
ich wollt diesen thread mal nutzen um mich vorzustellen, da ich im september zum studieren nach karlsruhe ziehe und dort quasi noch niemanden zum biken kenne. 
wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, fahrt und wohnt ihr alle in karlsruhe und umgebung?!?
achso: ich heiss felix, 20 jahre alt und will in karlsruhe e-technik studieren.
freu mich auf nette biker!!


----------



## andi1969 (23. August 2007)

happy-2b schrieb:


> hey,
> ich wollt diesen thread mal nutzen um mich vorzustellen, da ich im september zum studieren nach karlsruhe ziehe und dort quasi noch niemanden zum biken kenne.
> wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, fahrt und wohnt ihr alle in karlsruhe und umgebung?!?
> achso: ich heiss felix, 20 jahre alt und will in karlsruhe e-technik studieren.
> freu mich auf nette biker!!




Jo und Hallo, 
wir sind aus* Bruchsal* und *Karlsruhe*also hast Du die Qual der Wahl mit wem Du biken kannst , willst , oder usw.... 
Am besten mitlesen und dann einfach mitfahren.... 

*Ach so Infos unten anklicken!!!!!*


----------



## Deleted 4120 (23. August 2007)

happy-2b schrieb:


> achso: ich heiss felix, 20 jahre alt und will in karlsruhe e-technik studieren.
> freu mich auf nette biker!!


Bist herzlich willkommen und als Felix gleich doppelt  !!!
Wir machen wir das in Zukunft, Felix 1 & 2   

Gruß Felix


----------



## Oskar1974 (23. August 2007)

Hallo Buben,

wer von Euch fährt am Sonntag den die *Große Runde*? 
Gruß


----------



## iTom (23. August 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Hallo Buben,
> 
> wer von Euch fährt am Sonntag den die *Große Runde*?
> Gruß



Iiiiich    und das ganz früh
Das Wetter scheint richtig gut zu werden, lecker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (23. August 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Iiiiich    und das ganz früh




SOSO willst die Strecke nur für Dich allein haben.....


----------



## iTom (23. August 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> SOSO willst die Strecke nur für Dich allein haben.....



Nicht für mich alleine, aber der Verkehr ist dann weniger und es kommen viele nach mir, wenn es mich auf die Schnauze hauen sollte, die nen Krankenwagen rufen können


----------



## andi1969 (23. August 2007)

Die neueste Wettervorhersage ist von 8 Uhr bis 9.25 Uhr, Starkregen im Bereich Bruchsal/ Heidelsheim mit Orkanböhen der Stärke 8 im Wald.....


----------



## Deleted 4120 (23. August 2007)

Ich wünsche Euch ganz viel Spaß, schade das ich nicht dabei sein kann   !!! Dafür die kommenden 2 WE wieder Rennen   Hegau Marathon und Vulkanbikemarathon Daun!!


----------



## andi1969 (23. August 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Euch ganz viel Spaß, schade das ich nicht dabei sein kann   !!!



*HEUL DOCH*....selber schuld


----------



## Oskar1974 (23. August 2007)

Würde auch gerne etwas früher auf die Piste gehen.
Bergrab holt Ihr mich eh ein   

So 8.30 H wäre mir auch genehm  
Gruß
Pat


----------



## speedygonzales (23. August 2007)

Waren heute mal eine GBZ Runde fahren, die Trails sind Staubtrocken & frei.. mann kommt gut und schnell voran..

Wir haben einige unbekannte fahrer auf den Trials gesehen, wohl alle am Trainieren...


----------



## Jürgen_KA (23. August 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Waren heute mal eine GBZ Runde fahren, die Trails sind Staubtrocken & frei.. mann kommt gut und schnell voran..



Mist, dann hab ich ja gar keine Ausrede.


----------



## iTom (23. August 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Euch ganz viel Spaß, schade das ich nicht dabei sein kann   !!! Dafür die kommenden 2 WE wieder Rennen   Hegau Marathon und Vulkanbikemarathon Daun!!



und welche Strecken sind angesagt? Lang- od. Mitteldistanz?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (23. August 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> und welche Strecken sind angesagt? Lang- od. Mitteldistanz?


jeweils Mitteldistanz!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. August 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Nicht für mich alleine, aber der Verkehr ist dann weniger und es kommen viele nach mir, wenn es mich auf die Schnauze hauen sollte, die nen Krankenwagen rufen können



Aha. Zusammenfassend ist also zu sagen, dass der Tom nicht auf Verkehr steht.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (23. August 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Aha. Zusammenfassend ist also zu sagen, dass der Tom nicht auf Verkehr steht.


Wieder langweilig?? 

Gibts zum CTF in Wissembourg eine HP??


----------



## iTom (24. August 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Wieder langweilig??
> 
> Gibts zum CTF in Wissembourg eine HP??



Bisher hat es keine gegeben, nur ein Datenbankeintrag auf den Seiten der Elsässern...
Zu irgendeiner Tour hatte ich mal nen Flyer. Dürfte auch noch irgendwo im Forum herumschwirren.
Aus 2005
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/medium/CTF_Wissembourg.jpg


----------



## iTom (24. August 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Aha. Zusammenfassend ist also zu sagen, dass der Tom nicht auf Verkehr steht.



Nicht wenn ich mim Rad unterwegs bin, da heißt es erst fahren dann, wenn man immer noch nicht ausgelastet ist, dann gibts ...


...ne Pause


----------



## happy-2b (24. August 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Bist herzlich willkommen und als Felix gleich doppelt  !!!
> Wir machen wir das in Zukunft, Felix 1 & 2
> 
> Gruß Felix




danke danke!! werd mich melden, sobald ich umgezogen bin. 
ich denke ich werd mit den karlsruhern anfangen   is einfach näher dran.
du wirst dann die nr. 1 für dich beanspruchen??


----------



## Eike. (24. August 2007)

happy-2b schrieb:


> du wirst dann die nr. 1 für dich beanspruchen??



Der rotharige Kobold bleibt immer unsere Nummer 1 
Was fährst du eigentlich so? CC/Race, Touren, Freeride? Mach dir auf jeden Fall mal keine Sorgen, Karlsruhe liegt zwar net gerade aufm Berg aber biketechnisch ist hier schon einiges geboten inkl. sehr schönen Trails in Feierabend-Touren tauglicher Entfernung und noch schöneren Trails nicht weit weg.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (24. August 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Der rotharige Kobold bleibt immer unsere Nummer 1




Sollte man solch grundlegende Entscheidungen nicht beim Energy-Race in Ettlingen ausfahren?


----------



## iTom (24. August 2007)

ier ab isch was gefund su VTT in Wissembourg 30. Sept. 07. Im grauen Feld ist der Link:

Col du Pigeonnier à Wissembourg

17, 35 et 57 Km, Dénivelés : 600, 800, 1800 m


----------



## frenchy (24. August 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Wieder langweilig??
> 
> Gibts zum CTF in Wissembourg eine HP??



Was Wissemburg betrifft, erkundige ich mich in Frankreich und gebe die infos hier weiter...so schnell wie möglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (24. August 2007)

frenchy schrieb:


> Was Wissemburg betrifft, erkundige ich mich in Frankreich und gebe die infos hier weiter...so schnell wie möglich



Ich war schneller


----------



## frenchy (24. August 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Ich war schneller



    ...


----------



## happy-2b (24. August 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Der rotharige Kobold bleibt immer unsere Nummer 1
> Was fährst du eigentlich so? CC/Race, Touren, Freeride? Mach dir auf jeden Fall mal keine Sorgen, Karlsruhe liegt zwar net gerade aufm Berg aber biketechnisch ist hier schon einiges geboten inkl. sehr schönen Trails in Feierabend-Touren tauglicher Entfernung und noch schöneren Trails nicht weit weg.



das hört sich ja ganz gut an  
fahr eher so richtung freeride, immer schön bergab  
sone feierabend tour is auch gern drin, aber sollte dann mehr bieten als asphalt und ebene trails  will da n bischen unterhalten werden. 
aber wie du geschrieben hast, is das gut machbar.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (25. August 2007)

happy-2b schrieb:


> das hört sich ja ganz gut an
> fahr eher so richtung freeride, immer schön bergab
> sone feierabend tour is auch gern drin, aber sollte dann mehr bieten als asphalt und ebene trails  will da n bischen unterhalten werden.
> aber wie du geschrieben hast, is das gut machbar.



d.h. Du bergab Nr. 1 und ich bergauf die Nr. 1  

@ Jungs
Danke für die Info's!! Wer würde denn noch mit nach Wissembourg kommen???


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. August 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> @ Jungs
> Danke für die Info's!! Wer würde denn noch mit nach Wissembourg kommen???



Ich ich ich ich ich ich ich


----------



## happy-2b (25. August 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> d.h. Du bergab Nr. 1 und ich bergauf die Nr. 1



hehe, ich denke bergauf wirst du auf jeden fall schneller sein.
aber lass uns den rest (hoffentlich) nächsten monat im sattel besprechen   
und falls ihr noch jemanden wisst, der in karlsruhe nen wg-mitbewohner sucht, könnt ihr gern bescheid sagen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (25. August 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> d.h. Du bergab Nr. 1 und ich bergauf die Nr. 1
> 
> @ Jungs
> Danke für die Info's!! Wer würde denn noch mit nach Wissembourg kommen???



Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei, sofern ich meinen Bergurlaub heil überstehe Ich gehe aber davon aus. Die 1800HM u. ca. 60Km werde ich, sofern das Wetter natürlich mitspielt, auf jeden Fall anvisieren.
Sofern keine "höhere Gewalt" auf mich einwirkt, bin ich dort.


----------



## iTom (27. August 2007)

5. September zum Stammtisch bin ich nicht dabei. Bin ein bisschen außer Landes - Südtiroltrails rufen


----------



## andi1969 (27. August 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> 5. September zum Stammtisch bin ich nicht dabei. Bin ein bisschen außer Landes - Südtiroltrails rufen



Nimm aber* Hochgebirgsschläuche* mit , die sind dort oben sehr selten  Nicht das wir noch die Bergrettung schicken müssen......


----------



## iTom (27. August 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Nimm aber* Hochgebirgsschläuche* mit , die sind dort oben sehr selten  Nicht das wir noch die Bergrettung schicken müssen......



Ich mach einen Schlauch in einen anderen Schlauch hinein, quasi ein Doppelwandschlauch. Das sollte helfen 

Ich muß einfach mit mehr Luft in den Reifen fahren, dann passiert es mir nicht mehr. Der Reifen hatte beim Bordstein an der Kaserne zu sehr nachgegeben...Schlauch meets Felgenhorn....pffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## iTom (27. August 2007)

Was ich zur CTF noch gefunden habe:


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. August 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Ich mach einen Schlauch in einen anderen Schlauch hinein, quasi ein Doppelwandschlauch. Das sollte helfen
> 
> Ich muß einfach mit mehr Luft in den Reifen fahren, dann passiert es mir nicht mehr. Der Reifen hatte beim Bordstein an der Kaserne zu sehr nachgegeben...Schlauch meets Felgenhorn....pffffffffffffffffffff



Mach einfach den Schlauch raus. Dann kann der schon kein Loch mehr bekommen. Ist doch ganz einfach, oder?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. August 2007)

Schaut mal, ich hab nen neuen Steuersatz






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## andi1969 (29. August 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Schaut mal, ich hab nen neuen Steuersatz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich sehe mind. 4 neu Teile vorallem die Gabel und pedale.....


----------



## andi1969 (31. August 2007)

Mädels gebt euch mal *www.kraichgau.tv* ein super Filmbeitrag über die CTF von Heidelsheim....


----------



## DIRK SAYS (31. August 2007)

Ist das das Scalpel von Pat, das man da ziemlich am Anfang sieht? Pat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frenchy (31. August 2007)

Ich leite diese Nachricht an euch weiter: Diese "Tour" ist echt interessant...Sehr viele single trails, super Stimmung und nicht weitweg von hier- Die Gelegenheit die Vogesen zu entdecken - ich bin auf jedenfall dabei!!

Liebe Bikerinnen und Biker,

in der Anlage übersende ich euch den Flyer für unsere MTB Country Touristikfahrt

am 09/09/2007

in Soultz sous Forêt , Frankreich - Elsass (15km von wissenburg)

Über eine Teilnahme eurerseits würden ich/ wir uns sehr freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen , Nadia



Infos:
PHOTOS : http://perso.orange.fr/joel.kurtz/cariboost1/crbst_1.html
Internet : www.cyclos-soultz.fr


----------



## speedygonzales (31. August 2007)

ist nur ein Video oder? also keine Interviews oder?
Am Sonntag habe ich vor ein Teil der Tour nachzufahren...


----------



## Jürgen_KA (31. August 2007)

frenchy schrieb:


> Ich leite diese Nachricht an euch weiter: Diese "Tour" ist echt interessant...Sehr viele single trails, super Stimmung und nicht weitweg von hier- Die Gelegenheit die Vogesen zu entdecken - ich bin auf jedenfall dabei!!



klingt gut. Ich biete eine Mitfahrgelegenheit für eine Person ab Karlsruhe.




frenchy schrieb:


> Internet : www.cyclos-soultz.fr



Besser funktioniert http://www.cyclos-soultz.org/ , auch wenn ich kein Wort verstehe .


----------



## andi1969 (31. August 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ist nur ein Video oder? also keine Interviews oder?
> Am Sonntag habe ich vor ein Teil der Tour nachzufahren...



Schau es Dir einfach an.....Speedy


----------



## andi1969 (31. August 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ist das das Scalpel von Pat, das man da ziemlich am Anfang sieht? Pat?



Den Radklamotten nach würde ich auf Pat wetten und das Bike passt auch


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. September 2007)

@Eike

Ich hab mir heute aufs VR den 2,3er Enduro Pro von Specialized aufgezogen, und was sehen meine Entzündeten Augen da?

Der Reifen ist zugelassen bis 5,5 bar. Zwar mit Schlauch, aber das ist ja eine zu vernachlässigende Nebensächlichkeit.

Dachte, das würde Dir vielleicht helfen, da Du ja bekennender Hochdruckreifenfahrer bist.


----------



## frenchy (2. September 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> klingt gut. Ich biete eine Mitfahrgelegenheit für eine Person ab Karlsruhe.
> 
> 
> 
> Besser funktioniert http://www.cyclos-soultz.org/ , auch wenn ich kein Wort verstehe .



Ich übersetze mal kurz:
60 km / 1350 hm+  Abfahrt zwischen 7-10 Uhr  Ende spätestens 16.00 Uhr
NO RACE!!!!! sondern eine "organisierte Tour", eine sogenannte "Randonnée"
Preis: 5  inkl. Verpflegung auf d. Strecke.

Bin 100 % dabei!!! Also... schon 2 
Mitfahrt gelegenheit für eine Person/bike gibt es auch bei mir!!

....Hallo Jürgen_KA! Viel Spaß heute mit "KSC"Specht. Ist für mich leider zu früh. Es klappt bestimmt am 09.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (2. September 2007)

Hi,

ist am Mittwoch eigentlich Stammtisch? Wer kommt?


----------



## Oskar1974 (2. September 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ist das das Scalpel von Pat, das man da ziemlich am Anfang sieht? Pat?



Ja, bin auf dem Video drauf  .
War am Michaelberg an der letzten Kurve bevor es zu Kapelle hoch geht.

Bin mir nicht sicher ob es mir für Mittwoch reicht. Sage noch kurzfristig Bescheid.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. September 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ist am Mittwoch eigentlich Stammtisch? Wer kommt?



ich

Schaut mal hier rein. Unser Eike ist schwer aktiv. Wenn man die Bilder sieht, könnte man echt neidisch werden.


----------



## mw1774 (3. September 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ist am Mittwoch eigentlich Stammtisch? Wer kommt?



wir kommen!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. September 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Ja, bin auf dem Video drauf  .
> War am Michaelberg an der letzten Kurve bevor es zu Kapelle hoch geht.
> 
> Bin mir nicht sicher ob es mir für Mittwoch reicht. Sage noch kurzfristig Bescheid.
> ...



Wie geil ist das. Ein Brasilianer wird zum TV-Star. Hast Du schon Autogrammkarten?


----------



## andi1969 (3. September 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ist am Mittwoch eigentlich Stammtisch? Wer kommt?



Ich Ich Ich Ich ich wenn ich noch gehfähig bin am Mittwoch


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. September 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> .....wenn ich noch gehfähig bin am Mittwoch


  Wir telefonieren Morgen!!!


----------



## Jürgen_KA (3. September 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Wir telefonieren Morgen!!!



Du kannst telefonisch heilen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (3. September 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Du kannst telefonisch heilen?



Ohhh jaaa am Tel. ist Felix die wucht


----------



## Jürgen_KA (3. September 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Ohhh jaaa am Tel. ist Felix die wucht



Der 0190-Felix?


----------



## andi1969 (3. September 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Wir telefonieren Morgen!!!



OK bin den ganzen Tag zu Hause ......felix


----------



## bluesky (4. September 2007)

Nortwoodcycling Trikots sind da:

http://www.northwoodcycling.com/archives/49-Trikots-2008-sind-da!!!.html

Leider noch in FDS so das es bis zum Stammtisch morgen nix wird.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. September 2007)

bluesky schrieb:


> Nortwoodcycling Trikots sind da:
> 
> http://www.northwoodcycling.com/archives/49-Trikots-2008-sind-da!!!.html
> 
> Leider noch in FDS so das es bis zum Stammtisch morgen nix wird.



Wenn Du etwas Engagement zeigen würdest, könntest Du da echt auch schnell hinradeln. Ist jetzt ja nicht so weit weg, von Dir zuhause.

Aber egal. Soll kein Vorwurf sein. 

Bis morgen.


----------



## andi1969 (4. September 2007)

Bei *www.stollenbiker.de *hamse wieder 2 neue Trailvideo´s drinn 
Sind wieder zu empfehlen


----------



## Deleted 4120 (5. September 2007)

komme heute nicht, Euch viel Spaß!!!!


----------



## Trailhunter (5. September 2007)

Sorry, bin bis 22°° im Geschäft.
2007 wird auch biketechnisch ein bescheidenes Jahr. MTB in Einzelteilen (Verkaufsüberlegungen schweben im Raum) und temperaturmäßig ist man ja schon bald wieder im Winter angekommen. Hoffentlich bleibt es wenigstens trocken.


----------



## andi1969 (7. September 2007)

*Dirk und Felix ich hol die Radshirt`s heute Abend in Ettlingen ab und melde mich dann mal am WOE....*
Ansonst *wie war der Stammtisch *war leider zu fertig am Mittwoch.....:kotz:


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. September 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Dirk und Felix ich hol die Radshirt`s heute Abend in Ettlingen ab und melde mich dann mal am WOE....*
> Ansonst *wie war der Stammtisch *war leider zu fertig am Mittwoch.....:kotz:



O.K. Alles klar.

... und hör mir auf mit Mittwoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (7. September 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> ... und hör mir auf mit Mittwoch.



Immer diese *Taliban Selbsmörder Katzen* Das nimmt ein schlimmes Ende Jungs das sag ich euch


----------



## Deleted 4120 (7. September 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> ... und hör mir auf mit Mittwoch.


Warum???


----------



## andi1969 (8. September 2007)

*Sooo Mädels(Felix und Dirk) hab die Shirt´s in meiner Gewalt 1A Qualität und gebt mir mal bescheid wann Ihr sie auslösen(abholen) wollt...*

War ein echt netter Abend mit den Jungs und Mädels vom Northwood Cycling  Sehr nett aufgenommen worden man muss  das echt mal öfters wiederholen.... auch mal Touren usw.wenn es klappt...


----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. September 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Sooo Mädels(Felix und Dirk) hab die Shirt´s in meiner Gewalt 1A Qualität und gebt mir mal bescheid wann Ihr sie auslösen(abholen) wollt...*
> 
> 
> > auslösen gegen CD??
> ...


----------



## andi1969 (8. September 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Danke fürs holen. Ich denke bei der nächsten gemeinsamen Tour, lässt sich das doch verbinden.



Alles klar Felix ich bring es Dir mit.....


----------



## speedygonzales (9. September 2007)

Back to the roots..
Schpeschelaisd und meiner Wenigkeit machte sich heute auf den spuren der Heidelsheimer CC-Tour, haben uns zwar andauern verfahren aber dafür sehr nette ecken gefunden  
Ja da Bild sieht harmlos.. nach einem netten Singletrail steht man vor etwa 4 Meter höhenunterschied, bei fast senkrechter abfahrt


----------



## andi1969 (9. September 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Back to the roots..
> Schpeschelaisd und meiner Wenigkeit machte sich heute auf den spuren der Heidelsheimer CC-Tour, haben uns zwar andauern verfahren aber dafür sehr nette ecken gefunden
> Ja da Bild sieht harmlos.. nach einem netten Singletrail steht man vor etwa 4 Meter höhenunterschied, bei fast senkrechter abfahrt



Im Hexenwald oder, ist ne harmlose Sache Jungs.... einfach runter nur eine Kopfsache ist mein Haustrail


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. September 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Back to the roots..
> Schpeschelaisd und meiner Wenigkeit machte sich heute auf den spuren der Heidelsheimer CC-Tour, haben uns zwar andauern verfahren aber dafür sehr nette ecken gefunden
> Ja da Bild sieht harmlos.. nach einem netten Singletrail steht man vor etwa 4 Meter höhenunterschied, bei fast senkrechter abfahrt



Da muss man die Ohren auf Landung stellen und runter.


----------



## andi1969 (9. September 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Da muss man die Ohren auf Landung stellen und runter.



Da ist der Absatz am Wattkopf in Section 3 runter schlimmer.....sowas von lustig das Ding kenn´s ja als mei Haustrail!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (10. September 2007)

> DIRK Da muss man die Ohren auf Landung stellen und runter.
> 
> ANDY Im Hexenwald oder, ist ne harmlose Sache Jungs.... einfach runter nur eine Kopfsache ist mein Haustrail



Gentleman, ich werde euch daran erinnern wenn wir davor stehen  



andi1969 schrieb:


> Da ist der Absatz am Wattkopf in Section 3 runter schlimmer.....sowas von lustig das Ding kenn´s ja als mei Haustrail!!!



Andy, bist Du sicher, dass wir von der selbe stelle reden? Wattkopf Sektion 3 sind vielleicht 2 Meter ich rede hier von 4,x m. ,  bevor man die Stelle erreicht muss man ein Stück Trail über Holzstämme fahren, da war wohl ein Förster nicht fleißig genug..  wobei der Trail wohl auch nicht zum fahren gedacht war


----------



## Trailhunter (10. September 2007)

Andy dropt da einfach runter.  

Ok, auf 'nem Bild sieht es eh immer anders aus, aber am Stufenausgang würde ich vermuten daß man da locker 'nen Satz über den Lenker machen könnte wenn man zu langsam runter fährt.
Bisher habe ich bei solchen Stufen (wie gesagt, sehe nur das Bild) während dem Abkippen des Vorderrades selbiges angelupft und bin fast waagerecht mit dem Bike runtergerollt.
Hat anfangs aber auch erst beim 9. oder 10. Mal geklappt.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. September 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Gentleman, ich werde euch daran erinnern wenn wir davor stehen



Ich seh uns schon lebhaft davor stehen. Schon mal für die nächste Brasilianer-Runde vormerken.

Mein Auto ist übrigens wieder dicht.


----------



## speedygonzales (10. September 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Mein Auto ist übrigens wieder dicht.



und wie hat die Katze geschmeckt? also beim heimfahren war es nicht mehr da, also muss wohl in irgendein Backofen gelandet sein


----------



## speedygonzales (10. September 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> ich vermuten daß man da locker 'nen Satz über den Lenker machen könnte wenn man zu langsam runter fährt.



Das Problem ist auch, unten steht rechts ein Baum und links ein etwa 10 cm hohe abgeschnittene  Baumstamm, also muss man auch immer auf der Idealllinie bleiben, aber machbar ist es schon, spuren waren ja da...



> Bisher habe ich bei solchen Stufen (wie gesagt, sehe nur das Bild) während dem Abkippen des Vorderrades selbiges angelupft und bin fast waagerecht mit dem Bike runtergerollt.



was aus der höhe und gefälle einiges an technisches Können erforden dürfte..



> Hat anfangs aber auch erst beim 9. oder 10. Mal geklappt



also 8 mal auf dem allerwertesten gelandet?


----------



## speedygonzales (10. September 2007)

Headquarter Update: Bilder der PfankuchenDoppingTour vom 18.08.07 sind an gewohnte Stelle zu finden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (10. September 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Andy dropt da einfach runter.
> 
> Ok, auf 'nem Bild sieht es eh immer anders aus, aber am Stufenausgang würde ich vermuten daß man da locker 'nen Satz über den Lenker machen könnte wenn man zu langsam runter fährt.
> Bisher habe ich bei solchen Stufen (wie gesagt, sehe nur das Bild) während dem Abkippen des Vorderrades selbiges angelupft und bin fast waagerecht mit dem Bike runtergerollt.
> Hat anfangs aber auch erst beim 9. oder 10. Mal geklappt.



Na klar Fährt der Andi das runter und wenn´s sein muss 8-10mal  ist doch ein Stück von meinen Haustrail es siet auf dem Foto schlimmer aus als es ist.....


----------



## Trailhunter (11. September 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> also 8 mal auf dem allerwertesten gelandet?



Auf welchem Körperteil weiß ich nimmer so genau. 
Schulter ist ja 'ne typische BLZ (Biker-Landing-Zone), gell Dirk?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. September 2007)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Auf welchem Körperteil weiß ich nimmer so genau.
> Schulter ist ja 'ne typische BLZ (Biker-Landing-Zone), gell Dirk?



Da kann ich Dir schlecht widersprechen.


----------



## iTom (13. September 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Back to the roots..
> Schpeschelaisd und meiner Wenigkeit machte sich heute auf den spuren der Heidelsheimer CC-Tour, haben uns zwar andauern verfahren aber dafür sehr nette ecken gefunden
> Ja da Bild sieht harmlos.. nach einem netten Singletrail steht man vor etwa 4 Meter höhenunterschied, bei fast senkrechter abfahrt




So, melde mich auch mal wieder so eben zurück. Ich kann nur sagen, Steinegg und Sölden sind ein Traum, was Höhenmeter und Trails angeht. Wer hierzu mal ein paar Infos od. Bilder sehen möchte sagt bitte bescheid, dann bereit ich ein bisserl was vor.

@Speedy
hat es soweit funktioniert mit dem Nachfahren nach meinem GPS-Track? Wenn nicht, kann ich ja mal die Original-Aufzeichnung anhängen (enthält allerdings komische Auslenkungen, die ich nicht nachvollziehen kann).


----------



## Jürgen_KA (14. September 2007)

Hi,

die Bilder vom CFT Heidelsheim sind online. Natürlich wieder mit Patrik, die alte Medienschlampe .

http://verein-mountainbikefreunde.medion-fotoalbum.de/


----------



## speedygonzales (14. September 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> So, melde mich auch mal wieder so eben zurück. Ich kann nur sagen, Steinegg und Sölden sind ein Traum, was Höhenmeter und Trails angeht. Wer hierzu mal ein paar Infos od. Bilder sehen möchte sagt bitte bescheid, dann bereit ich ein bisserl was vor.



Sölden ist cool gell? wir waren letzes Jahr dort, der Ort war eine Geisterstadt, war ganz lustig die Skipisten mit dem Bike zu fahren   Kannst ja ein Paar Bilder reinstellen..

Ich überlege nächsten Monat mal an dem Gardasee zu fahren.. bin zwar ein Wintersport verrückter, aber mein Bedarf an Sonne dieses Jahr ist noch nicht gedeckt..

Wie hat es mit der Navigation geklappt?



> hat es soweit funktioniert mit dem Nachfahren nach meinem GPS-Track? Wenn nicht, kann ich ja mal die Original-Aufzeichnung anhängen



Ich hatte die glorreiche Idee ohne GPS nur mit Karte zu fahren (die Strecke aber markiert) ich dachte so schwer wird es ja nicht sein die Trails zu finden, bin ja selber ein teil gefahren, aber von wegen, wir sind ein Käse gefahren, dafür einige schöne Trails im Hexenwald gefunden.. Deine "berühmte Trail" am Golfplatz bin auch gefahren, schon lustig tausend mal da vorbei gefahren und den einstieg nie gesehen.. Am Samstag will ich vielleicht mal wieder ein versuch starten aber dieses mal mit GPS.


----------



## iTom (14. September 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Bilder vom CFT Heidelsheim sind online. Natürlich wieder mit Patrik, die alte Medienschlampe .
> 
> ...



Und das Doping schaut aus der Hose am rechten Oberschenkel heraus


----------



## iTom (14. September 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Sölden ist cool gell? wir waren letzes Jahr dort, der Ort war eine Geisterstadt, war ganz lustig die Skipisten mit dem Bike zu fahren   Kannst ja ein Paar Bilder reinstellen..


Dort war wirklich nicht so viel los. War aber umso besser für mich. Hatte dort einen "personal guide". Den kann ich uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen.  
Das mit den Bildern wird noch ein wenig dauern. Über 500 Urlaubsfotos müssen erst mal gesichtet, gelichtet und sortiert werden. 



> Ich überlege nächsten Monat mal an dem Gardasee zu fahren.. bin zwar ein Wintersport verrückter, aber mein Bedarf an Sonne dieses Jahr ist noch nicht gedeckt..
> 
> Wie hat es mit der Navigation geklappt?


...ich habe bisher nur getrackt. Sobald ich ne Lenkerhalterung habe, probiere ich zu navigieren...



> ...den einstieg nie gesehen.. Am Samstag will ich vielleicht mal wieder ein versuch starten aber dieses mal mit GPS.



Das muß ich allerdings auch mal probieren, ob die korrigierte Aufzeichnung auch richtig von mir korrigiert wurde.


----------



## speedygonzales (14. September 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> ...ich habe bisher nur getrackt. Sobald ich ne Lenkerhalterung habe, probiere ich zu navigieren...



Ich bastle gerade an einer neue Kombination für Routing im Gelände ohne Gerät am Lenkrad bzw. aufzufallen..

GPS Maus seitlich am Rucksack, Navi im Rucksack drin, vorprogrammierte Route/Track wenn ich mich zu weit von meiner Programmierte Route befinden kommt ein Ton, bzw. an Waypoints kleine Knappe "rechts" "links".. mehr braucht man ja eigentlich auch nicht wenn man eine bestimmte Route fahren will.. alles andere ist oversized wenn man nicht gerade im Dschungel fährt ;-)



> Das muß ich allerdings auch mal probieren, ob die korrigierte Aufzeichnung auch richtig von mir korrigiert wurde.



Achso, jetzt verstehe ich dann auch die Stelle am Ausgang vom Acker Richtung Hexenwald rein, in der Trail Links als weg, und ich wusste dass es der rechte Trail war (die laufen parallel 10 m. von einander entfernt)


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. September 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Und das Doping schaut aus der Hose am rechten Oberschenkel heraus



Bild 111.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen_KA (14. September 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Und das Doping schaut aus der Hose am rechten Oberschenkel heraus



Fragt sich jetz nur noch, ob er Eigenurin oder Fremdurin verwendet.


----------



## iTom (14. September 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Fragt sich jetz nur noch, ob er Eigenurin oder Fremdurin verwendet.


Die Marke habe ich jetzt nicht erkennen können auf dem Foto 
Im Video bei 1:12 ist er natürlich auch unterwegs. Ich glaube er hat hier Kohle locker gemacht, damit der im Fernsehn kommt


----------



## iTom (14. September 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Ich bastle gerade an einer neue Kombination für Routing im Gelände ohne Gerät am Lenkrad bzw. aufzufallen..
> 
> GPS Maus seitlich am Rucksack, Navi im Rucksack drin, vorprogrammierte Route/Track wenn ich mich zu weit von meiner Programmierte Route befinden kommt ein Ton, bzw. an Waypoints kleine Knappe "rechts" "links".. mehr braucht man ja eigentlich auch nicht wenn man eine bestimmte Route fahren will.. alles andere ist oversized wenn man nicht gerade im Dschungel fährt ;-)


Ich weiß nicht so recht, ob das praxistauglich ist, die Fahrtgeräusche (Wind, Schotter, Kette) sind nicht ganz unerheblich. Dein "rechts" od. "links" wird wahrscheinlich recht schnell überhört werden. Den Alarm wenn der Akku am Hörknochen zu neige geht, höre ich auch nicht (im Rucksack mitgeführt).



> Achso, jetzt verstehe ich dann auch die Stelle am Ausgang vom Acker Richtung Hexenwald rein, in der Trail Links als weg, und ich wusste dass es der rechte Trail war (die laufen parallel 10 m. von einander entfernt)



kann gut möglich sein. Dort gab es auf jeden Fall ein paar Misverständnisse zwischen den Teilnehmern, da die Wegekennzeichnung nicht mehr vorhanden war, bzw. manipuliert wurde.


----------



## speedygonzales (17. September 2007)

Gestern nachmittag fand ich eins, für Radfahrer auf Kopfhöhe gespannte Seil auf dem Eichelberg  .
Es war in der nähe vom Naturfreundehaus. Da wo der abzweig ist, links geht der Trail Richtung Naturfreundehaus, rechts der holperigen Trail den wir meistens runterfahren und geradeaus geht´s hoch Richtung Kaserne.

Siehe Bild, ich habe es nur gesehen, weil rechts und links ein  Stück mit Absperrband war und der rest ( >3 meter) mit ein kaum sichtbaren Seil..
Auf die Idee ein Bild zu schießen kann ich allerdings erst nachdem ich das Ding abgerissen hatte.

Soll sich jeder seine eigene Meinung bilden.. aber auf der höhe kann mir kein Mensch erzählen dass es spielende Kinder waren, bzw. wer hat mehrere Meter Seil beim wandern ohne Grund in der Tasche stecken..


----------



## iTom (17. September 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Gestern nachmittag fand ich eins, für Radfahrer auf Kopfhöhe gespannte Seil auf dem Eichelberg  .
> Es war in der nähe vom Naturfreundehaus. Da wo der abzweig ist, links geht der Trail Richtung Naturfreundehaus, rechts der holperigen Trail den wir meistens runterfahren und geradeaus geht´s hoch Richtung Kaserne.


Das hört sich nicht wirklich toll an. Waren wieder solche Möchtegerne Waldpolizisten unterwegs, die lieber von einem Baum erschlagen werden sollten. 
...


Zufällig war in dem steileren "Hohlweg", auch beim Naturfreundehaus, im unteren Drittel junge Bäume abgeknickt worden und ebenfalls über den Weg "gespannt". Ich würde das selbe gerne mal mit dem Verantwortlichen machen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. September 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Das hört sich nicht wirklich toll an. Waren wieder solche Möchtegerne Waldpolizisten unterwegs, die lieber von einem Baum erschlagen werden sollten.
> ...
> 
> 
> Zufällig war in dem steileren "Hohlweg", auch beim Naturfreundehaus, im unteren Drittel junge Bäume abgeknickt worden und ebenfalls über den Weg "gespannt". Ich würde das selbe gerne mal mit dem Verantwortlichen machen.



Wenns mir nicht zu viel Geschäft wäre, sollten wir uns da echt mal auf die Lauer legen. Das wäre dann sozusagen auch Trailpflege.

Hm. Bei dem Stichwort Trailpflege fällt mir doch wieder eine andere Verantwortlichkeit ein ... egal.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (17. September 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wenns mir nicht zu viel Geschäft wäre, sollten wir uns da echt mal auf die Lauer legen. Das wäre dann sozusagen auch Trailpflege.



Einfach Bilder davon machen und damit beim Förster vorbei fahren?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. September 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Einfach Bilder davon machen und damit beim Förster vorbei fahren?



Viel Trivialer. Dem Urheber auflauern und mit seinem Nasenblut auf den GBZ-Parkplatz schreiben "MACH DAS NIE WIEDER"


----------



## Oskar1974 (18. September 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Fragt sich jetz nur noch, ob er Eigenurin oder Fremdurin verwendet.







Natürlich genbehandeltes Eigenblut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (18. September 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Natürlich genbehandeltes Eigenblut



In welcher Flasche war nochmal der Weißherbstschorle


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. September 2007)

*Der Martin lebt.  *

Hier der Beweis:







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## andi1969 (19. September 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> *Der Martin lebt.  *
> 
> Hier der Beweis:
> 
> ...



Langweilig  mann ich hab sei Shirt in gewarsam


----------



## Jürgen_KA (19. September 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> *Der Martin lebt.  *
> 
> Hier der Beweis:



Der Bundestrojaner ist unter uns.


----------



## iTom (23. September 2007)

Blauzungenkrankheit auch bei den Brasilianern ausgebrochen:


----------



## mw1774 (23. September 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Blauzungenkrankheit auch bei den Brasilianern ausgebrochen:



  
hab da doch gar kein fleisch verschlungen, hmm vielleicht die milch  , das ist eine *Magentazunge*  
gruß ausm büro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tequila Sunrise (24. September 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Gestern nachmittag fand ich eins, für Radfahrer auf Kopfhöhe gespannte Seil auf dem Eichelberg  ....


Schockschwerenot!  

Ich hoffe Du hast die Polizei informiert? Falls nicht, tu das bitte noch. Das ist nun wirklich kein harmloser Streich.
Ich fahr schon so immer häufiger mit mulmigem Gefühl bergab.
Dennoch, danke für die Info.


----------



## harzi84 (25. September 2007)

wer lebt? was?


----------



## andi1969 (28. September 2007)

Ganz was neues...  





So und nun ratet mal Mädels


----------



## iTom (28. September 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Ganz was neues...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Einen neuen blauen Teppich  

Sieht irgendwie nach Scott aus welches mal richtig geritten werden möchte   
So sauber hatte Meines nur ein einziges mal ausgesehen.

Also, am Sonntag nach Wissembourg und am 14. 10 zum Wasgau 

Was issn mit dem alten Rad geschehen?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. September 2007)

DER ANDI nicht zu fassen  !!!!!

*ZEIGEN!!!!!*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. September 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Ganz was neues...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los. Katze aus dem Sack.

LECHZ!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trailhunter (28. September 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Ganz was neues...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich tippe auf ein Scale, da die Kettenstreben vor dem Ausfallenden so 'nen Knick haben.


----------



## coolt282 (28. September 2007)

Scott Scale 101 PRO !!

saubere Sache !! 

kommst damit hoffentlich nach Wissemburg zur Einweihung !?

mfG


----------



## andi1969 (28. September 2007)

Gut Mädels richtig geraten 
So zur allgemeinen Befriedigung der Neugier


----------



## speedygonzales (28. September 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Gut Mädels richtig geraten
> So zur allgemeinen Befriedigung der Neugier



schönes Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (28. September 2007)

Gibs zu, du hast es nur wegen der Farbe gekauft 
-"Was hast du denn für ein Fahrrad?"
--"Ein rot-weißes!"


Is scho sche und edle Teile


----------



## andi1969 (28. September 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Gibs zu, du hast es nur wegen der Farbe gekauft
> -"Was hast du denn für ein Fahrrad?"
> --"Ein rot-weißes!"
> 
> ...



Ja die Farbe hat auch was ausgemacht Eike alles andere war zu schwarz lastig


----------



## iTom (29. September 2007)

Kann ich nur zustimmen, tolles Rad Da geht jetzt aba die Post ab


----------



## Deleted 4120 (29. September 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Gibs zu, du hast es nur wegen der Farbe gekauft
> -"Was hast du denn für ein Fahrrad?"
> --"Ein rot-weißes!"
> 
> ...


Nee nur wegen der schon vorhandenen Massen an roten Schrauben  !!!

Schönes Bike!!!! Wo ist Dein altes??? Gehts Dir fast wie mir, nur das mein altes Bike ein Scott ist  !!


----------



## Eike. (29. September 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Ja die Farbe hat auch was ausgemacht Eike alles andere war zu schwarz lastig



Touché 

Übrigens, ich bin ab nächstem Wochenende wieder zu Hause. Also trocknet mal schön die Trails ab damit ich gleich wieder einsteigen kann. Mein neues, einmal benutztes Schutzblech hab ich nämlich hier irgendwo verloren


----------



## wookie (29. September 2007)

schön zu sehen das ein neues rad auch ein hardtail sein kann!


----------



## andi1969 (29. September 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Schönes Bike!!!! Wo ist Dein altes??? Gehts Dir fast wie mir, nur das mein altes Bike ein Scott ist  !!



Das Speci hat einen weiblichen Besitzer bekommen (mei Mädsche versuchts mal mit MTB) also noch im Familienbesitz geblieben


----------



## Deleted 4120 (29. September 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Das Speci hat einen weiblichen Besitzer bekommen (mei Mädsche versuchts mal mit MTB) also noch im Familienbesitz geblieben


mensch, vielleicht sollte ich meiner Frau das Epic abtreten und mit ein neues 2008er kaufen


----------



## andi1969 (29. September 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> mensch, vielleicht sollte ich meiner Frau das Epic abtreten und mit ein neues 2008er kaufen



Taktik Felix  nur so gehts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (29. September 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Taktik Felix  nur so gehts


....sprach der Andi und legte sich ein neues Bike zu  !!!!
Bist Du Samstag mit in Ettlingen?? Habe gehört Du bist nicht fit??


----------



## andi1969 (29. September 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> ....sprach der Andi und legte sich ein neues Bike zu  !!!!
> Bist Du Samstag mit in Ettlingen?? Habe gehört Du bist nicht fit??



Naja ich habs halt auf Frauenart gemacht....Schatz schau mal ein tolles T-Shirt für Dich (ablenk-ablenk) und ich hab mir Schuhe , Pulli , Jacke(teuer-teuer) usw. gekauft  

Joh bis Ettlingen bin ich wieder Fitt,dann müsste die Sommergrippe weg sein ich lass mir doch das nicht entgehen


----------



## iTom (29. September 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Naja ich habs halt auf Frauenart gemacht....Schatz schau mal ein tolles T-Shirt für Dich (ablenk-ablenk) und ich hab mir Schuhe , Pulli , Jacke(teuer-teuer) usw. gekauft



Werde ich wohl auch machen müssen, wenn ich mir ein anderes Rad zulegen werde


----------



## Oskar1974 (30. September 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Gut Mädels richtig geraten
> So zur allgemeinen Befriedigung der Neugier



Spitze, sieht Klasse aus  
Und jetzt die Frage   was bringt es denn auf die Waage ?

Gruß 
Pat


----------



## iTom (30. September 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Spitze, sieht Klasse aus
> Und jetzt die Frage   was bringt es denn auf die Waage ?
> 
> Gruß
> Pat



Patrick, mir wäre das in diesem Falle egal, hauptsache die Teile sind wartungsarm und tun ihre Aufgabe, was womöglich auch sein wird wenn ich die Bilder so betrachte. Die Fox würde mich mal reizen  Ich glaube hier kann Andi recht gut trailieren


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Oktober 2007)

Ist übermorgen eigentlich Stammtisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (1. Oktober 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Spitze, sieht Klasse aus
> Und jetzt die Frage   was bringt es denn auf die Waage ?
> 
> Gruß
> Pat


Danke Du BANKER 
Naja Pat da die Speci in der Ausstattung so 10.5Kilo hatte schätze  ich mal die Scott auch so ein  Hoffe ich mal


----------



## andi1969 (1. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ist übermorgen eigentlich Stammtisch?



OHOH da haben wir was vergessen oder?????Ist ja der erste Mittwoch im MOnat also ich kann....


----------



## iTom (1. Oktober 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> OHOH da haben wir was vergessen oder?????Ist ja der erste Mittwoch im MOnat also ich kann....



Bei mir wird es sich wohl eher kurzfristig entscheiden. Muß schauen was meine Regierung vor hat...


----------



## mw1774 (1. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ist übermorgen eigentlich Stammtisch?



badei


----------



## Jürgen_KA (1. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ist übermorgen eigentlich Stammtisch?



Abwesend.


----------



## andi1969 (7. Oktober 2007)

Nächste Woche Stammtisch????  

Mittwoch oder Donnerstag???? Aus Rücksicht auf unsere Pfalzrider


----------



## iTom (7. Oktober 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Nächste Woche Stammtisch????
> 
> Mittwoch oder Donnerstag???? Aus Rücksicht auf unsere Pfalzrider



Hast Du bedenken, dass sie nicht mehr rechtzeitig ausm Wald kommen?  
War der ST nicht letzte Woche? 

Nichts desto trotz könnte ich am Mittwoch.


----------



## wookie (7. Oktober 2007)

wo ist den dieser stammtisch immer? brasil,vogel, ... ?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Oktober 2007)

wookie schrieb:


> wo ist den dieser stammtisch immer? brasil,vogel, ... ?



In Untergrombach im Bundschuh.


----------



## wookie (7. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> In Untergrombach im Bundschuh.



ohwaia, das ist aber weit weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (7. Oktober 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Hast Du bedenken, dass sie nicht mehr rechtzeitig ausm Wald kommen?
> War der ST nicht letzte Woche?
> 
> Nichts desto trotz könnte ich am Mittwoch.



Naja wird halt sehr fordernt....und ich weiß noch wie mir es gegangen ist


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Oktober 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Naja wird halt sehr fordernt....und ich weiß noch wie mir es gegangen ist



Ich sag für Mittwoch gleich ab, weil ich meine breit-grinsende Fresse eh in kein Auto rein bekommen werde.  

Und die Katzen werdens mir danken.


----------



## andi1969 (7. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich sag für Mittwoch gleich ab, weil ich meine breit-grinsende Fresse eh in kein Auto rein bekommen werde.
> 
> Und die Katzen werdens mir danken.



Mann einfach die Backen runtertackern....schade und ich hab schon eine neue Talibankatze abgerichtet....diesmal mit Sprenggürtel

Und wie geschrieben Mittwoch oder* Donnerstag*.....


----------



## iTom (7. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich sag für Mittwoch gleich ab, weil ich meine breit-grinsende Fresse eh in kein Auto rein bekommen werde.
> 
> Und die Katzen werdens mir danken.



Hä? Was haben die Katzen mit nem Singletrail zu tun?


----------



## Eike. (8. Oktober 2007)

Hy Leute. Ich hab die Brasilianer-Außenstelle Oberbayern dicht gemacht und _bin wieder hier, in meinem Revier_ (ach ne da hat schon jemand die Rechte drauf).
Ich wär für Donnerstag. Auch wenn es im Moment für den Mittwoch gar net gut aussieht möchte ich mir die Möglichkeit auf jeden Fall offen halten.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Oktober 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> _bin wieder hier, in meinem Revier_ (ach ne da hat schon jemand die Rechte drauf).



Alter und Haarfarbe bitte. Sonst darfst Du das Zitat nicht verwenden.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Oktober 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> ... Auch wenn es im Moment für den Mittwoch gar net gut aussieht möchte ich mir die Möglichkeit auf jeden Fall offen halten.



Du hat den falschen Wetterbericht. Wettervorhersage für KA ist egal. Du musst am Bestimmungort schauen.


----------



## Eike. (8. Oktober 2007)

Der ist ja das Problem. Hier soll es noch ganz brauchbar sein aber in Trailwonderland sagt Wetter.com ~20l Niederschlag vorraus  Mal sehen wie es morgen ausschaut, die Vorhersagen ändern sich ja ständig.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Oktober 2007)

Schau halt bei donnerwetter.de nach. Da siehts gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (8. Oktober 2007)

Ok dann fahren wir nach dem Donnerwetter  Wenns ein bissel regnet macht ja eh nix.


----------



## iTom (8. Oktober 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ok dann fahren wir nach dem Donnerwetter  Wenns ein bissel regnet macht ja eh nix.



Lösung für dieses Problem:

Schutzbleche dran machen u. Kettenschutz


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Oktober 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Lösung für dieses Problem:
> 
> Schutzbleche dran machen u. Kettenschutz



Sorry, aber das ist jetzt wirklich was für Weicheier.


----------



## mw1774 (8. Oktober 2007)

wir verabschieden uns mal für 2 wochen, schönen stammtisch und geile trails für euch, und ab november beginnt der *brasilianer-nachtflug-thread*!


----------



## Eike. (8. Oktober 2007)

Mein Schutzblech ist irgendwo in Bayern verschollen. Wird also eine richtige Männertour


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Oktober 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> wir verabschieden uns mal für 2 wochen, schönen stammtisch und geile trails für euch, und ab november beginnt der *brasilianer-nachtflug-thread*!



Euch schönen Urlaub.

Und wenn ihr wieder da seid, kannst Du gleich mal mit der Planung einer Sonntagstour mit dem kompletten Verein beginnen.

DAS IST EIN AUFTRAG. (falls Du nicht weißt, was ich damit meine: das ist wie wenn Vanessa was zu Dir sagt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (8. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> ....
> 
> DAS IST EIN AUFTRAG. (falls Du nicht weißt, was ich damit meine: das ist wie wenn Vanessa was zu Dir sagt)



                 

Der iss gut

@Michael & Vanessa
schönen Urlaub

@mounty
auch ein schöner Urlaub nächste Woche...Achso, das bin ja ich selber...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Oktober 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> @mounty
> auch ein schöner Urlaub nächste Woche...Achso, das bin ja ich selber...



Auch Dir samt family einen schönen Urlaub.


----------



## Oskar1974 (8. Oktober 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> wir verabschieden uns mal für 2 wochen, schönen stammtisch und geile trails für euch, und ab november beginnt der *brasilianer-nachtflug-thread*!



Schönen Urlaub euch beiden.
Erholt euch gut  

Grüße aus Weingarten


----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. Oktober 2007)

@ all
Einen schöne Urlaub, will auch, ein Tag Wonderland würde mir auch schon reichen!!!

@ Dirk
Leer mal Dein Postfach, wenn Du ne Antwort wills!!!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Oktober 2007)

Mir unbegreiflich, wie sich das jedes mal von alleine so schnell füllen kann.


----------



## Eike. (9. Oktober 2007)

Hey Dirk die Wetterdienste sind sich jetzt einig: Das Wetter wird morgen _duweißtschonwo_ richtig gut  Nur ein bischen frisch aber beim Spocht wirds ja warm 

Ist jetzt eigentlich Donnerstag Stammtisch fix?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Oktober 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hey Dirk die Wetterdienste sind sich jetzt einig: Das Wetter wird morgen _duweißtschonwo_ richtig gut  Nur ein bischen frisch aber beim Spocht wirds ja warm
> 
> Ist jetzt eigentlich Donnerstag Stammtisch fix?



Stammtisch ist diese Woche nicht mein Thema. Zu viele Termine.

Morgen Treffpunkt 8 Uhr Bahnhof Graben-Neudorf. Wir warten auf Dich.


----------



## speedygonzales (10. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Morgen Treffpunkt 8 Uhr Bahnhof Graben-Neudorf. Wir warten auf Dich.



so die Jungs sind zurück, konnte eben Eike am Bahnhof sehen, sah gar nicht so fit aus   Dirk war leider schon weg..


----------



## Eike. (10. Oktober 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> so die Jungs sind zurück, konnte eben Eike am Bahnhof sehen, sah gar nicht so fit aus   Dirk war leider schon weg..



Wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass mich jemand sieht ...  
War schon anstrengend aber auch wunderschön  Wir sind zwar wahrscheinlich "falschrum" gefahren aber das macht bei dem Trail eigentlich nix, der hat in beide Richtungen seinen Reiz. Wir konnten ihn aber auch nicht komplett fahren. Etwa bei KM 35 haben wir eine Abzweigung verpasst und bis wir wieder auf dem Trail waren war es schon zu spät für den Rest.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Oktober 2007)

Wenn einer von euch was beim ROSE bestellt, würde ich mitbestellen. Brauche nur einen Artikel.

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (14. Oktober 2007)

*Sooo neuer Versuch nächste Woche Donnerstag Stammtisch im Bundschuh!!!!!*

Biitte mit Meldung wer kommt


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Oktober 2007)

Schaut euch das mal an. Ich brech ab.


----------



## Eike. (15. Oktober 2007)

Dabei. Aber warum auf einmal Donnerstag?


----------



## andi1969 (15. Oktober 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Dabei. Aber warum auf einmal Donnerstag?



Darum einfach so....


----------



## andi1969 (16. Oktober 2007)

*Aktuelle Stammtisch zu Sagen: andi1969 - Eike.... und??????*

Hey was ist los Jungs und Damen


----------



## Deleted 4120 (17. Oktober 2007)

Sorry Jungs, ich komme nicht zum Stammtisch und auch z.Zt. zu nichts anderem, weiß nicht mal mehr wie man Baicke schreibt und schon gar nicht mehr wie es aussieht, ist ein ein Schpeschaleist  ?? 

Beim nächsten werde ich hoffentlich wieder am Start sein, wobei ich am 7.11. wohl auch wieder unterwegs bin.

Übernächstes WE, sprich 27./28.10. will ich mal wieder biken gehen, vorher geht leider nichts    !!!!


----------



## andi1969 (17. Oktober 2007)

*OK dann sind´s 4 Morgen zum Stammtisch 20 Uhr im Bundschuh* Falls noch jemand dazu will , seid Willkommen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich kriegs leider nicht unter. Muss passen.

Euch viel Spaß. Und bitte die Jahresabschlussrunde planen.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (20. Oktober 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *OK dann sind´s 4 Morgen zum Stammtisch 20 Uhr im Bundschuh* Falls noch jemand dazu will , seid Willkommen



So still hier. Mag keiner verraten, ob die kontaktsuchende Radlerin  da war? Meine persoenliche Theorie ist ja, dass sie die naechsten Jahre mit lesen (und loeschen) der PM ausgelastet ist .

Gruss aun Bai Lan / Koh Chang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Oktober 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> So still hier. Mag keiner verraten, ob die kontaktsuchende Radlerin  da war? Meine persoenliche Theorie ist ja, dass sie die naechsten Jahre mit lesen (und loeschen) der PM ausgelastet ist .
> 
> Gruss aun Bai Lan / Koh Chang



Deinen PM?


----------



## Jürgen_KA (20. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Deinen PM?



Aber niemal doch. Bis ich dazu gekommen bin was zu schreiben war das Postfach schon gefuellt und nix neues ging mehr rein. Andi war wohl fixer als ich.


----------



## andi1969 (20. Oktober 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Aber niemal doch. Bis ich dazu gekommen bin was zu schreiben war das Postfach schon gefuellt und nix neues ging mehr rein. Andi war wohl fixer als ich.



      JAJA wenn Ihr das meint


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Oktober 2007)

Wäre der 10. November ein guter Tag, um die Jahresabschlußtour durchzuziehen?


----------



## Eike. (20. Oktober 2007)

Das weiß man wahrscheinlich erst am 9.November  Rein terminlich spricht von mir aus nichts dagegen.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (21. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wäre der 10. November ein guter Tag, um die Jahresabschlußtour durchzuziehen?


Kann nicht, bin auf einer Hochzeit 350Km weiter!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Oktober 2007)

Würde heute 14.30 am GBZ-Parkplatz zu ner Schlechtwetterrunde über Höllklamm - Michelsberg - Eichelberg aufbrechen.

Wenn einer Lust hat mitzufahren, muss ich meinen MP3-Player nicht quälen.


----------



## andi1969 (21. Oktober 2007)

So habe eine neue Brasilianerlady angeworben.....soulmade 






Kleine Runde über Höllklamm-Michaelsberg und Eichelberg......und ich muss sagen die Frau kann fahren   
Hat sehr viel spass gemacht trotz Regenwetter und Kälte


----------



## iTom (21. Oktober 2007)

Muß mich ma wieder zurück melden. Bin aber noch hin und weg von dem was ich diese Woche erlebt habe. Ich kann euch sagen, ein 2008er Liteville in der Enduro-Ausführung ist der Hammer. Wäre zwar für Kraichgau-Ausfahrten so ziemlich überdimensioniert, aber für die Pfalz od. Schwarzwald genau das Richtige. Ich bin das Ding gefahren, ein Traum von einem Fahrverhalten   Was die Federung wegbügelt, herrlich.
Hier ein Bildchen:


----------



## Eike. (21. Oktober 2007)

Da sitzt'er mal aufm Fully statt seinem harten Bock und schon isser hin und weg  
Ach ja, so ein 301 würd sich bei mir im Keller (oder an der Wand  ) auch gut machen. Aber der Preis für den Rahmen ist etwas zu nah an dem was ich für ein ganzes Bike ausgebe


----------



## iTom (21. Oktober 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Da sitzt'er mal aufm Fully statt seinem harten Bock und schon isser hin und weg
> Ach ja, so ein 301 würd sich bei mir im Keller (oder an der Wand  ) auch gut machen. Aber der Preis für den Rahmen ist etwas zu nah an dem was ich für ein ganzes Bike ausgebe



Um es an die Wand zu hängen, wäre es sicherlich zu teuer. Sowas müßte man schon genießen, aber aufm Trail.
Ich täte jetzt mal behaupten, dass der Preis gerechtfertigt ist. Das was ich damit erlebt habe, war wirklich erste Sahne. Nie das Gefühl gehabt, dass es mich jeden Moment auf die Fresse hauen könnte.
Falls ich mal vor einem Kauf stehen würde, wäre das sicherlich auf dem vordersten Platz auf meiner Liste.


----------



## Rebell-78 (22. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ist was am 28.10 geplant? Ich würde gerne mit euch eine Runde drehen wenn es o.k ist.
Und ist was aus Badener Höhe abfahrt am So geworden?

Gruß aus Gernsbach


----------



## Eike. (22. Oktober 2007)

Geplant ist noch nix aber wenn das Wetter mitmacht bin ich für eine Tour auf jeden Fall zu haben. Der Umfang hängt davon ab was meine Beine machen. Die haben sich nämlich bei der Westwegtour am vorletzten Sonntag solidarisch mit den Lokführern gezeigt und gestreikt.
Was hast du dir denn so vorgestellt? Eine Tour im Murgtal oder hast du Lust dir mal unser Heimrevier anzuschauen?


----------



## andi1969 (22. Oktober 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Muß mich ma wieder zurück melden. Bin aber noch hin und weg von dem was ich diese Woche erlebt habe. Ich kann euch sagen, ein 2008er Liteville in der Enduro-Ausführung ist der Hammer. Wäre zwar für Kraichgau-Ausfahrten so ziemlich überdimensioniert, aber für die Pfalz od. Schwarzwald genau das Richtige. Ich bin das Ding gefahren, ein Traum von einem Fahrverhalten   Was die Federung wegbügelt, herrlich.
> Hier ein Bildchen:



 *Weichei* also mounty aber echt....... DUUU wechselst die Seite


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. Oktober 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


>



Typisch CCler. Vorbau nach unten gedreht. Grober Formfehler.  :kotz:


----------



## iTom (22. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Typisch CCler. Vorbau nach unten gedreht. Grober Formfehler.  :kotz:



Isch nix gemacht, von Liteville so gemacht. Wa nur Deschtbaik abä drozdem guud. Ich schwärme immer noch von dem Ding. Da kannste fast freihändig nen Downhill abrattern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (22. Oktober 2007)

Is eigentlich am 01. Nov wieder Stammtisch angesagt? Nur mal so nebenbei gefragt.


----------



## iTom (22. Oktober 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> So habe eine neue Brasilianerlady angeworben.....soulmade
> 
> Bild weggemacht...
> 
> Text gekürzt...



Ich meine, dass mir Soulmade (hallo übrigens) irgendwann mal So-Morgens den Weg gekreuzt hatte, bin mir allerdings nicht mehr sicher. Ist schon ein bisschen her.


----------



## Rebell-78 (22. Oktober 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Geplant ist noch nix aber wenn das Wetter mitmacht bin ich für eine Tour auf jeden Fall zu haben. Der Umfang hängt davon ab was meine Beine machen. Die haben sich nämlich bei der Westwegtour am vorletzten Sonntag solidarisch mit den Lokführern gezeigt und gestreikt.
> Was hast du dir denn so vorgestellt? Eine Tour im Murgtal oder hast du Lust dir mal unser Heimrevier anzuschauen?



Eure Heimrevier klingt verlockend. Könnte am Samstag mit Auto anreisen (Fr u. So schon verplant)
Oder hier im Murgtal? ist mir auch recht.


----------



## Eike. (22. Oktober 2007)

Dann lass uns mal für Samstag eine Tour über unsere Trails einplanen. Einen Anstieg über ein paar hundert Höhenmeter am Stück will ich meinen Beinen erstmal nicht zumuten.
Als Treffpunkt ist dann wohl wieder der Parkplatz hinter dem Hauptbahnhof am geschicktesten.


----------



## Rebell-78 (23. Oktober 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Dann lass uns mal für Samstag eine Tour über unsere Trails einplanen. Einen Anstieg über ein paar hundert Höhenmeter am Stück will ich meinen Beinen erstmal nicht zumuten.
> Als Treffpunkt ist dann wohl wieder der Parkplatz hinter dem Hauptbahnhof am geschicktesten.



O.K

Komme doch mit S-Bahn. Gebe bitte durch wann genau wir uns treffen.

Was hast mit mir vor überhaup?  
Kommen noch andere?


----------



## Eike. (23. Oktober 2007)

Bei der Zeit bin ich flexibel. Ich habs grad mal 5 Minuten zum Hauptbahnhof. Wann ist es dir denn am liebsten? Zwischen 10 und 15 Uhr (spätestens, wird ja schon früh dunkel) ist mir alles recht.



> Was hast mit mir vor überhaup?


Wär ja langweilig wenn du das vorher weist  Ne im Ernst, das hängt eigentlich von dir ab. Wenn du sicher auf Trails unterwegs bist wird es wohl die Ettlinger Trailrunde werden, Wattkopftrails und evt. Toter-Mann-Stein. Zwischen 25 und 45km, 500-1000hm. Das ganze lässt sich recht flexibel gestalten, je nach Fitness und technischem Anspruch.

Ob noch jemand mitkommt weis ich net. Wenn die Zeit festeht schreibs ichs mal im Tourthread aus. Bei der Bayerntruppe mit der ich in letzter Zeit unterwegs war wär sofort eine trailgeile Meute am Start, hier ist das meistens etwas ruhiger


----------



## speedygonzales (24. Oktober 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> unterwegs war wär sofort eine trailgeile Meute am Start, hier ist das meistens etwas ruhiger



Studenten pack!  

Aber auch Du, mein Sohn Brutus, wirst eines Tages immer zuerst Caeser um Erlaubnis fragen müssen, wenn Du mal ins Olympus  zum MTB willst..


----------



## Rebell-78 (24. Oktober 2007)

@Eike:

Ist um 10:00 am HB o.k?
Oder such Dir was aus:
http://reiseauskunft.bahn.de/bin/query.exe/dn?ld=212.119&seqnr=2&ident=2j.013571119.1193213165&rememberSortType=minDeparture&REQ0HafasScrollDir=2

Trails sind SEHR o.k. HM auch, und Chefin ist auch ruhig da ich nicht nach Interlaken mit der andere gefahren bin  

Gebe bitte deinen HandyNr. über PN durch.

Danke


----------



## Eike. (24. Oktober 2007)

He meine Bayern waren fast alle verheiratet (dann zum Teil mit Frau aufm Trail ) oder liiert. Muss also doch was regionales sein  Da isses wohl normaler zu sagen "Schatz ich geh am Wochenende in die Berge."
Und wenn schon, dann muss ich Cleopatra fragen, Cäsar bin ich selber 

@Rebell:
10 Uhr geht klar. PM ist unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (24. Oktober 2007)

So wie es aussieht können WIR schon ein bisschen "abstinken". Heute habe ich aufm Eichelberg ein Single-Radfahrer aufm Singletrail gesehen  Es war tatsächlich einer mitm Einrad unterwegs...über Wurzeln... 

Sachen gibt es


----------



## Eike. (24. Oktober 2007)

Das is noch harmlos. Ich hab mal eine Seite gesehen, da ist einer mit nem Einrad von der Zugspitze über übel verblockte Trails abgefahren 
Ich bleib trotzdem bei zwei Rädern, da hab ich immer eins in Reserve


----------



## speedygonzales (24. Oktober 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht können WIR schon ein bisschen "abstinken". Heute habe ich aufm Eichelberg ein Single-Radfahrer aufm Singletrail gesehen  Es war tatsächlich einer mitm Einrad



sollte ich vielleicht auch ausprobieren.. ist wahrscheinlich wie bei den Skifahrern.. das zweite Brett ist nur unnötiges zeug


----------



## iTom (24. Oktober 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> sollte ich vielleicht auch ausprobieren.. ist wahrscheinlich wie bei den Skifahrern.. das zweite Brett ist nur unnötiges zeug



Ja, schmeiß weg das unnötige Zeuchs


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. Oktober 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Ja, schmeiß weg das unnötige Zeuchs



Also ich find auch dass Ski beim Radfahren nur stören.


----------



## speedygonzales (25. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Also ich find auch dass Ski beim Radfahren nur stören.



das Wetter ist eh nichts für ein südliche Warmblüter wie mich.. ich mache jetzt Winterschlaf, weck mich wieder auf wenn es wieder anständigen Temperaturen gibt oder ich ein Schneemann bauen kann alles dazwischen ist doof..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rebell-78 (26. Oktober 2007)

Also @Eike

Morgen um 10:00 am Bahnhof. Reifen sind aufgepumpt, Bremsen eingebremst, Helmcam aufgeladen  

Ist aber kein Pflicht "im Brasilien" auf eirad über die trails zum fegen oder? 
Sonst komm ich net


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Oktober 2007)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Also @Eike
> 
> Morgen um 10:00 am Bahnhof. Reifen sind aufgepumpt, Bremsen eingebremst, Helmcam aufgeladen
> 
> ...



Kleine Tip von mir. Lass Dich wegen dem Reifendruck nicht verunsichern. 4 Bar sind *NICHT* normal.


----------



## Eike. (26. Oktober 2007)

Helmcam? Diiiiiihiiiirk, das ist *die* Gelegenheit. Der letzte Abstieg ist doch schon eine Weile her 
Endlich bekomm ich mal Videomaterial von meinen Trails 

Bis 10 am HBF, Hinterausgang (von den Gleisen her nach links gehen). Wer noch dazukommen will ist herzlich eingeladen.



Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Ist aber kein Pflicht "im Brasilien" auf eirad über die trails zum fegen oder?
> Sonst komm ich net



Einen Manual lasse ich gerade noch durchgehen


----------



## Freifahrer (27. Oktober 2007)

hey,
wann trefft ihr euch mal wieder zwecks nem stammtisch? bin hier neu in karlsruhe und würde da ganz gerne mal vorbeischauen. mein bike ist zwar noch nicht hier, aber das wird auch noch  

gruß thomas


----------



## Eike. (27. Oktober 2007)

Normalerweise am 1. Mittwoch im Monat. Du bist natürlich herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## Eike. (28. Oktober 2007)

Als ich die Bilder von meiner Tour mit Dirk am Mittwoch durchgeschaut hab ist mir eins aufgefallen:



Schaut euch mal den Vorderreifen an  Bloß gut, dass man sowas beim Fahren nicht sieht, dabekommt man ja Angst 
Diesmal hat aber er gewonnen und nicht die Kurve


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Oktober 2007)

Willst Du mir damit indirekt sagen, dass Du recht hast und ich doch mit zu wenig Luft in den Reifen fahre? Hm.  

Jedenfalls sieht der Reifen auf dem Bild tatsächlich besorgniserregend aus.


----------



## iTom (28. Oktober 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Als ich die Bilder von meiner Tour mit Dirk am Mittwoch durchgeschaut hab ist mir eins aufgefallen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht schon ein bisschen heftig aus. Mit wieviel Bar seid ihr den Serpentinengetrailt?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin mal raus und hab geschaut. Aktuell sind 2 Bar im Reifen. Also dürftens am Mittwoch auch nicht weniger gewesen sein, weil ich seither nicht mehr gepumpt habe.

Ist eigentlich aber ein ganz passabler Druck für einen 2,3er Reifen, der noch dazu recht voluminös ausfällt.


----------



## speedygonzales (28. Oktober 2007)

Ein paar von euch wollten Bilder der heutige Tour senden.. der Server ist jetzt Online.. sollte was nicht gehen bitte kurze Mail, habe eine neue Firewall und hoffe ich habe nicht ein falschen Mausklick irgendwo drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (28. Oktober 2007)

Mehr als 2 Bar hab ich im vorderen Reifen auch nicht drin, eher noch deutlich weniger. So Deformierungen hab ich auf Bildern aber schon häufiger gesehen, ist wahrscheinlich normale aber fällt normalerweise nicht auf.


----------



## andi1969 (28. Oktober 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Als ich die Bilder von meiner Tour mit Dirk am Mittwoch durchgeschaut hab ist mir eins aufgefallen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



UJUJUI 2bar Druck, Mann ist der Reifen am walken sieht echt heftig aus....


----------



## Eike. (29. Oktober 2007)

Liebe Gemeinde, ich hab grad die Domain lovetobike.de inkl. 1Gb Webspace und unbegrenztem Traffic geordert. Genug Platz um in Zukunft Videos in voller Auflösung unters Volk zu bringen und nicht diesen Youtube Pixelbrei


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. Oktober 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Liebe Gemeinde, ich hab grad die Domain lovetobike.de inkl. 1Gb Webspace und unbegrenztem Traffic geordert. Genug Platz um in Zukunft Videos in voller Auflösung unters Volk zu bringen und nicht diesen Youtube Pixelbrei


----------



## Eike. (29. Oktober 2007)

Was haltet ihr von Galerien in diesem Stil? Ich weiß, für Puristen ist das viel zu viel aber ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Layout, bei dem man nicht jedes Bild einzeln aufrufen muss sondern bequem vorwärts und rückwärts gehen kann. Und das Design ist schön schlicht.


----------



## Oskar1974 (29. Oktober 2007)

Wann ist nun wieder Stammtisch ?? 
*7 Nov. 2007 ?? *

Grüße


----------



## Jürgen_KA (29. Oktober 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von Galerien in diesem Stil? Ich weiß, für Puristen ist das viel zu viel aber ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Layout, bei dem man nicht jedes Bild einzeln aufrufen muss sondern bequem vorwärts und rückwärts gehen kann. Und das Design ist schön schlicht.



OK, du hast gefragt. 

Abgesehen davon, dass ich bei einer Auflösung von 1024 x 768 wild durch die Gegend scrollen muss finde ich das Design auch nicht sonderlich hübsch. Xnview ist zwar ein guter Bildbetrachter, um Webseiten zu erstellen aber nur eingeschränkt tauglich. 

Entweder eine richtige Gallery (einrichten aufwändig, danach sehr einfach zu aktualisieren) oder ein Tool um wirklich schöne individuelle Seiten zu erstellen (Templates werden mitgeliefert).


----------



## Eike. (29. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab das bisher mangels Alternative mit XnView gemacht und da war das jetzt das Beste, bin aber offen für andere Vorschläge. HomeGallery hab ich schonmal kurz angetestet und das sieht nicht schlecht aus. Die Implementierung einer Gallery auf dem Webspace ist für mich eher was für lange Winterabende 
Bei der Bildgröße hab ich mich an meinem 17" TFT orientiert. Die genaue Größe wird dann sowieso noch angepasst wenn ich mich für ein Format entschieden habe. Sind Auflösungen von unter 1280x1024 denn noch nennenswert verbreitet? Ich würde die Galerien in Zukunft für eine Auflösung von 1280x800 (haben viele Notebooks) optimieren.

Nachtrag: Ich hab jetzt ein bischen mit HomeGallery rumgespielt und das scheint genau das zu sein, was ich gesucht habe. Keine Java oder Flash sondern alles schön mit HTML, so dass ich das auch mit meinen eher geringen Kenntnissen anpassen kann. So in etwa hatte ich mir das vorgestellt. Das wird noch weiter angepasst aber jetzt hab ich mal eine Basis mit der ich arbeiten kann.


----------



## speedygonzales (29. Oktober 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> So in etwa hatte ich mir das vorgestellt. Das wird noch weiter angepasst aber jetzt hab ich mal eine Basis mit der ich arbeiten kann.



das ist mir optisch doch zu puristisch..
mach doch einfach ein cms System drauf, das einmalige einrichten ist zwar etwas schwer, aber die Verwaltung sehr einfach...

Ist Deine Kamera so schnell bei Sportaufnahmen, oder ist Dirk die Kurve in Schnecken Tempo gefahren? bin so gar nicht von ihm gewohnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (29. Oktober 2007)

Headquarter Update:

2 neue Videos von Pumuckl (Videosektion)
Bilder der Halloween Tour 29-10-07

ein video folgt noch mache ich aber morgen..

Danke an Mounty & Pumuckl für die Aufnahmen


----------



## Deleted 4120 (29. Oktober 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Headquarter Update:
> 
> 2 neue Videos von Pumuckl (Videosektion)
> Bilder der Halloween Tour 29-10-07
> ...


ich habe auch noch 3, dauert aber so lange mit dem hochladen und werde es daher wenn Du Deinen Server anmachst Morgenabend laufen lassen.


----------



## Eike. (29. Oktober 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Ist Deine Kamera so schnell bei Sportaufnahmen, oder ist Dirk die Kurve in Schnecken Tempo gefahren? bin so gar nicht von ihm gewohnt



Was meinst du wie der Balancieren musste damit ich ein Bild nach dem anderen machen kann  
Ne, die Kamera die ich da hatte macht alle 0,6s ein Bild, das reicht sogar um den rasenden Dirk einzufangen 

Das Design wird schon noch ein bischen überarbeitet wenn ich mal die Muße dazu habe. Diese HTML Templates lassen sich ja sehr einfach anpassen. Ein Serverbasiertes System wäre natürlich im späteren Betrieb einfacher aber mit sowas hab ich mich noch nie beschäftigt deswegen wird das wohl noch ein bischen dauern.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (29. Oktober 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Bei der Bildgröße hab ich mich an meinem 17" TFT orientiert. Die genaue Größe wird dann sowieso noch angepasst wenn ich mich für ein Format entschieden habe. Sind Auflösungen von unter 1280x1024 denn noch nennenswert verbreitet? Ich würde die Galerien in Zukunft für eine Auflösung von 1280x800 (haben viele Notebooks) optimieren.



1024 x 768 sollte wohl jedes Notebook können. Vertreter der reinen Lehre wollen zwar auf 800 x 600 optimierte Seiten, ich halte das aber für übertrieben.



Eike. schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Ich hab jetzt ein bischen mit HomeGallery rumgespielt und das scheint genau das zu sein, was ich gesucht habe. Keine Java oder Flash sondern alles schön mit HTML, so dass ich das auch mit meinen eher geringen Kenntnissen anpassen kann. So in etwa hatte ich mir das vorgestellt. Das wird noch weiter angepasst aber jetzt hab ich mal eine Basis mit der ich arbeiten kann.



Das Forum für Homegallery ist leider zu. Ich habe noch ein Template für eine floating Thumseite ohne Tabellen (HTML + CSS). Da brauchst du dir zumindest für die Seite mit den Thumbs keine Gedanken über die Auflösung machen da sich die Seite automagisch an die gegebene Auflösung anpasst. Kann ich dir zumailen.


----------



## speedygonzales (30. Oktober 2007)

das letze (3te) Video ist auch Online...


----------



## iTom (30. Oktober 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> das letze (3te) Video ist auch Online...



Die Videos sind doch recht gut geworden. Ich glaub ich muß mir auch ma eine Halterung basteln, damit ich meine dig. Kleinbildkamera für ne Videoaufzeichnung nutzen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (30. Oktober 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Die Videos sind doch recht gut geworden. Ich glaub ich muß mir auch ma eine Halterung basteln, damit ich meine dig. Kleinbildkamera für ne Videoaufzeichnung nutzen kann.



die Originale sind erstaunlich gut..
nimm einfach Tape um Dein Kopf/Helm herum und Kamera festkleben


----------



## Rebell-78 (30. Oktober 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> die Originale sind erstaunlich gut..
> nimm einfach Tape um Dein Kopf/Helm herum und Kamera festkleben



Für mini videos würde das hier auch reichen :
http://www.flycamone.com/index.php?id=20

ist neue auf markt und kostet ca. 70-80 Euro. 
Gewicht 37 Gr !


Das habe ich :
http://www.flycamone.com/FCO1/

Kostet um 50 e.


Wo sind eure vid`s online?


----------



## Eike. (30. Oktober 2007)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Wo sind eure vid`s online?



Noch da, demnächst auch in größerer Auflösung hier. Ob der Server dann genug Bandbreite für Streaming in VGA-Auflösung hat weis ich aber nicht.


----------



## Oskar1974 (31. Oktober 2007)

Wann ist denn nun Stammtisch ????????????????????????????


----------



## Eike. (31. Oktober 2007)

7.11 20 Uhr Bundschuh


----------



## speedygonzales (31. Oktober 2007)

Headquarter update:

3 neue Videos von Pumuckel Spielberg


----------



## andi1969 (4. November 2007)

*So damit es alle lesen können am 7.11 2007 um 20 Uhr im Bundschuh Brasilianerstammtisch!!!!!*


----------



## Joerg_1969 (5. November 2007)

Ich hätte da mal 'ne Frage.

Wäre es im Rahmen des Möglichen, den Termin für den Stammtisch von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag zu verlegen (erst ab Januar oder Februar 2008)?
Donnerstags könnte ich dann nämlich auch mitspielen.


----------



## Eike. (5. November 2007)

Wegen mir schon.

Grad im Liteville-Thread gefunden. Nettes Video aber das beste ist was danach im Thread los ist. Lest mal die nächsten 2-3 Seiten


----------



## andi1969 (5. November 2007)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal 'ne Frage.
> 
> Wäre es im Rahmen des Möglichen, den Termin für den Stammtisch von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag zu verlegen (erst ab Januar oder Februar 2008)?
> Donnerstags könnte ich dann nämlich auch mitspielen.



Ja das währe kein Umstand Jörg ist machbar.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (5. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wegen mir schon.
> 
> Grad im Liteville-Thread gefunden. Nettes Video aber das beste ist was danach im Thread los ist. Lest mal die nächsten 2-3 Seiten



Diskussion ist ja schön und gut, fahren ist aber besser um beurteilen zu können   Ich war sehr zufrieden mit dem was ich habe fahren dürfen, zumal ich wirklich nicht der Technikfreak bin und mich mit jedem Teil was aktuell IN ist gut auskenne.

Nie ernsthaft das Gefühl gehabt, dass es mich in allernächster Sekunde auf die Fresse haut. Einfach nur toll. Wenn ich Geld übrig hätte, wäre so eins auf meiner Favoritenliste ganz vorne gestanden, war allerdings als Enduro klassifiziert.


----------



## Eike. (5. November 2007)

Der Einsatzzweck wird beim 301 ja hauptsächlich durch die Gabel bestimmt. Mit einer Fox 32 Talas wär es das ideale Touren-AllMountain-Alpencross-beliebigenMarketingnamenhiereinfügen-Bike.

Ich fand in dem Thread das Angebot von L&S so geil


----------



## Oskar1974 (5. November 2007)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal 'ne Frage.
> 
> Wäre es im Rahmen des Möglichen, den Termin für den Stammtisch von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag zu verlegen (erst ab Januar oder Februar 2008)?
> Donnerstags könnte ich dann nämlich auch mitspielen.



Dann können wir ja endlich ne Fahrgemeinschaft bilden


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. November 2007)

Ist Dirthelm und Google eurer Meinung nach ein Stilbruch? Bitte um Meinungen.


----------



## Eike. (5. November 2007)

Falsches Forum, sowas wird im DDD disktiert 
@Topic: Beim Skifahren hab ich ja eine ähnliche Kombi auf und auf der Piste hat sich noch niemand beschwert


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. November 2007)

Erklär mir mal, wie ich im Stammtischfred offtopic sein kann. Gut, vielleicht wenn ich vom Kochen erzähle. Aber selbst da könnte man mit etwas Phantasie ne Querverbindung ziehen.


----------



## andi1969 (6. November 2007)

Bis Morgen Ihr Waltons


----------



## Eike. (6. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:
			
		

> Ist Dirthelm und Google eurer Meinung nach ein Stilbruch? Bitte um Meinungen.



Damit du dir das ganze mal bildlich vorstellen kannst:






Man glaubt es nicht, aber selbst im "Winter" 2006/07 lag genug Schnee zum Skifahren


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Damit du dir das ganze mal bildlich vorstellen kannst:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf dem Bild steht was japanisches. Also laber mich nicht voll von wegen 06/07 soll bei uns Schnee gelegen haben. Ich hab Dich durchschaut.  Du Gauner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (6. November 2007)

Oh Mist, irgendwann musste ja mein geheimes Jetsetter-Leben auffliegen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. November 2007)

Tja. Lügen haben kurze Beine.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (6. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> @Topic: Beim Skifahren hab ich ja eine ähnliche Kombi auf und auf der Piste hat sich noch niemand beschwert



Aber auch nur weil Skifahrer eh keiner ernst nimmt.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (7. November 2007)

Guten Abend erstmal,

es freut mich, das ihr extra für mich den Stammtisch verschieben würdet. Da bleiben mir dann gar keine Ausreden mehr übrig 

Ich wünsch' euch heute jedenfalls viel Spaß. Ich darf in der Halle Funktionsgymnastik machen und dann (freu) ein bischen klettern...

Ab Januar oder Februar habe ich dann hoffentlich auch DSL und kann mich etwas öfters an den Freds beteiligen als bisher mit meinem lahmen 56k-Modem.

@ Patrick: solange du im Winter (falls es einen geben wird) nicht mit dem Rad zum Stammtisch willst, dann ja...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wegen mir schon.
> 
> Grad im Liteville-Thread gefunden. Nettes Video aber das beste ist was danach im Thread los ist. Lest mal die nächsten 2-3 Seiten



Ich hab mir das Video jetzt mal ganz angeschaut und den Thread durchgelesen.

Zwar ist das Angebot recht und schön, allerdings hinkt die ganze Geschichte. Das was die Jungs mit den beiden schweren Rädern fahren, könnte man mit einem FR-Hardtail auch fahren. Das ist für mich kein Beweis dafür, dass das Liteville mehr wie ein Allmountain ist.


----------



## Eike. (7. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das Video jetzt mal ganz angeschaut und den Thread durchgelesen.



Alle 16563 Beiträge? Mensch du hast zuviel Zeit  Sollte mit dem Video irgendwas bewiesen werden? Für mich ist das nur ein nettes Singletrailvideo aber der Trail ist ja wirklich nix wofür man einen Freerider bräuchte. Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall die Sache im Auge zu behalten. Ich bin auf die Videos mit dem Trekkingrad gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Alle 16563 Beiträge? Mensch du hast zuviel Zeit



Deshalb antworte ich ja auch erst heute auf Deinen Beitrag.


----------



## iTom (7. November 2007)

Muß leider kurzfristig absagen mim ST im Bundschuh. Wenn das Wetter sich aber bessern sollte bis zum SA, dann würde ich Bad Herrenalb aber auch nicht ausschlagen wollen.

Viel Spass euch heut abend

Gruß Tom


----------



## iTom (11. November 2007)

Nanu, niemand im Forum unterwegs?

---

So ein Mistwetter hat auch eine schöne Seite 
Endlich mal ein Sonntag, an dem man seine Räder richtig reinigen und warten kann


----------



## speedygonzales (11. November 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Nanu, niemand im Forum unterwegs?



bei dem Wetter will nicht mal der Hund gasi gehen...


----------



## Eike. (11. November 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein Sonntag, an dem man seine Räder richtig reinigen und warten kann



Mein Rad steht auch grad im Zimmer rum und hat endlich mal die neuen Teile bekommen die schon länger rumliegen. Wenn ich jetzt noch den Tretlagerschlüssel finde kann ich auch noch die Kettenführung montieren. Das Ding hab ich ständig in der Hand wenn ichs nicht brauche und jetzt finde ich es nicht


----------



## mw1774 (11. November 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Nanu, niemand im Forum unterwegs?



nein, nur im büro unterwegs


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. November 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> nein, nur im büro unterwegs



Du hast doch so ne nette Freundin. Warum hockst Du dann immer im Geschäft?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (11. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Du hast doch so ne nette Freundin. Warum hockst Du dann immer im Geschäft?


Tja Dirk, da muß ich Dir mal Recht geben, lieber Michael, pass auf, dass Deine wirklich nette Freundin noch Deine Freundin bleibt und sich nicht mal umorientiert, bei soviel Bürozeiten!!!


----------



## iTom (11. November 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Tja Dirk, da muß ich Dir mal Recht geben, lieber Michael, pass auf, dass Deine wirklich nette Freundin noch Deine Freundin bleibt und sich nicht mal umorientiert, bei soviel Bürozeiten!!!



Gibt es in den Büros nicht auch Sekretärinnen


----------



## iTom (11. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Mein Rad steht auch grad im Zimmer rum und hat endlich mal die neuen Teile bekommen die schon länger rumliegen. Wenn ich jetzt noch den Tretlagerschlüssel finde kann ich auch noch die Kettenführung montieren. Das Ding hab ich ständig in der Hand wenn ichs nicht brauche und jetzt finde ich es nicht



Eike, nicht übertreiben. Nicht zu viel pimpen. Wenn irgendwann nen Fuchsschwanz an den Lenker geschraubt hast, dann war es ein Schritt zu viel gepimpt   

Wie oft brauchst Du eigentlich den Tretlagerschlüssel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (11. November 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Eike, nicht übertreiben. Nicht zu viel pimpen. Wenn irgendwann nen Fuchsschwanz an den Lenker geschraubt hast, dann war es ein Schritt zu viel gepimpt
> 
> Wie oft brauchst Du eigentlich den Tretlagerschlüssel?



Wie jetzt Fuchsschwanz geht net? Der Verkäufer bei Boc24 hat mir versichert das wär der letzte Schrei und ohne kann man sich auf den Trails gar nimmer blicken lassen  

Ich muss die Antriebsseitige Lagerschale demontieren weil die Kettenführung statt einem Spacer eingebaut wird. Lagerschale ab - Kettenführung drauf und Schale wieder dran. Wahrscheinlich hab ich den im letzten Urlaub bei meinen Eltern liegen lassen. Wenn in Karlsruhe jemand einen kurzfristig ausleihen kann wär das sehr nett. Ich brauch den Shimano HT2 Gabelschlüssel und dieses kleine Plastikteil.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (11. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> .....und dieses kleine Plastikteil.


kann ich Dir leihen!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. November 2007)

Wenn Du die Kettenführung dran hast, mach mal Bilder. Sieht bestimmt verschärft aus.


----------



## Eike. (11. November 2007)

Wird wahrscheinlich sehr ähnlich wie hier aussehen. Aber es gibt auch ein Live-Bild, versprochen.

@Felix
Hast du nur das Platiknubsi oder auch den Lagerschlüssel? Ich schau morgen nochmal ob ich das Ding nicht doch im Keller finde sonst melde ich mich bei dir.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (12. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wird wahrscheinlich sehr ähnlich wie hier aussehen. Aber es gibt auch ein Live-Bild, versprochen.



OK, bestimmt ne dumme Frage aber wozu braucht man so ein Ding? Brauch ich sowas vielleicht auch?

Hab jetzt ja Zeit, Board aus dem Keller geholt und Bike wird eingemottet. Am 23.11 geht's nach Sölden, Schnee fressen .


----------



## speedygonzales (12. November 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Hab jetzt ja Zeit, Board aus dem Keller geholt und Bike wird eingemottet. Am 23.11 geht's nach Sölden, Schnee fressen .



ach da gibt es doch noch kein Powder, da rutsch Du nur in Eisplatten 
gruss den kuhstall von mir 

Man könnte ein Brasilianer Abend am Mehliskopf machen, beim erste Eröffnungsabend bin ich mit sicherheit zum Flutlichfahren dabei, der Rest darf mit dem Bike fahren


----------



## Eike. (12. November 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> OK, bestimmt ne dumme Frage aber wozu braucht man so ein Ding?



Das Ding spannt die Kette und führt sie sauber vom Kettenblatt weg. Dadurch wird verhindert, dass die Kette beim Downhill aufs kleinere Kettenblatt fällt. Funktioniert aber nur mit zwei Kettenblättern (gibts auch für drei, kostet dann aber ein Schweinegeld).


----------



## Jürgen_KA (12. November 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ach da gibt es doch noch kein Powder, da rutsch Du nur in Eisplatten



www.soelden.com meint:

_Aufgrund der ergiebigen Schneefälle ist das Winterskigebiet Giggijoch teilweise geöffnet. 

In den nächsten Tagen werden auch die Gletscherverbindungslifte Golden Gate in Betrieb genommen. Somit ist das Gletscherskigebiet direkt aus dem Winterskigebiet erreichbar.

Am Rettenbach- und Tiefenbachgletscher sind ebenfalls 10 Anlagen in Betrieb.
_
Und am Gletscher hat's immer Powder, im Zweifelsfall aus der Kanone



speedygonzales schrieb:


> Man könnte ein Brasilianer Abend am Mehliskopf machen, beim erste Eröffnungsabend bin ich mit sicherheit zum Flutlichfahren dabei, der Rest darf mit dem Bike fahren



Ich hab es der Betreibergesellschaft schon mal schriftlich mitgeteilt und wiederhole es hier gerne: 
*Nie wieder Mehliskopf**.*


----------



## speedygonzales (12. November 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Ich hab es der Betreibergesellschaft schon mal schriftlich mitgeteilt und wiederhole es hier gerne:
> *Nie wieder Mehliskopf*[/SIZE][/SIZE]*.*



Grund? 
also soo schlimm finde ich es dort nicht (mit ausnahme der unverschämte Parkgebühren) einmal im Jahr gehe ich immer hin (zu 99% am Eröffnungstag da leer) ist eine witzige 3 Stündige Saisoneröffnung  nach Feierabend..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen_KA (12. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Das Ding spannt die Kette und führt sie sauber vom Kettenblatt weg. Dadurch wird verhindert, dass die Kette beim Downhill aufs kleinere Kettenblatt fällt. Funktioniert aber nur mit zwei Kettenblättern (gibts auch für drei, kostet dann aber ein Schweinegeld).



Für sowas bin ich beim Downhill wohl zu langsam .


----------



## Jürgen_KA (12. November 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Grund?
> also soo schlimm finde ich es dort nicht (mit ausnahme der unverschämte Parkgebühren) einmal im Jahr gehe ich immer hin (zu 99% am Eröffnungstag da leer) ist eine witzige 3 Stündige Saisoneröffnung  nach Feierabend..



Ich wollte da mal der Tochter (15 Jahre) einer Freundin das boarden beibringen

<lange Geschichte>

also erst ein paar Trockenübungen, ein paar mal den Hang hochgelaufen und dann zum *Übungslift*.

Ich zum naseborenden Liftwärter *freundlich*: kannst du ihr bitte den Bügel geben, sie ist Anfängerin.

Naseborer: Nee, Selbstbedienung

An einem Anfängerhang? Sowas gibt es noch nicht mal an diversen Todespisten in den Alpen. OK, dann mach ich das halt selbst und störe ihn nicht weiter beim Naseboren.

Später war dann die Liftspur in einem unmöglichen Zustand. Drei Meter vom Naseborer entfernt war ein riesiges Loch an dem die Anfänger (und nicht nur die) reihenweise rausgefallen sind. Liftspur ausbessern? Dafür müsste er ja die Finger aus der Nase und dem Popo nehmen. 

Es folgte die unvermeidliche Massenkarambolage. Ein Skifahrer mit blutender Kopfwunde und ziemlich benommen (evtl. Gehirnerschütterung), ein ca. 13 jähriges Mädel blutet heftig aus Nase und Mund. Ich hab ca. 5 Minuten gebraucht bis ich zur Unfallstelle kam. Naseborer hat den Lift erst abgeschaltet als ich es ihm gesagt habe. Dann habe ich die Wunden versorgt, aus meinem Auto Decken besorgt, den Krankenwagen gerufen und die Eltern des Mädels informiert. Naseborer hat sich in der Zeit nicht einen Meter bewegt. Wozu ist der dann eigentlich da.

Auf meine (sehr sachlich formulierte) Beschwerdemail kam von der Betreibergesellschaft nur ein Blahblah zurück.

</lange Geschichte>

Kurzform:

*Vollkommen *überzogene Preise für den Liftpass (16-  für vier Stunden), null Service, ein gemeinfährlicher Mangel an Hilfsbereitschaft und die Piste ist auch noch schlecht.

Wozu soll ich da also hinfahren? Kniebis und Hundseck sind zwar auch nicht viel besser, dafür ist da die Schlange am Lift aber nur halb so lang. Ja, auf die Liftwärter könnte man da auch verzichten, scheint ein Schwarzwald-Problem zu sein. 

In vier bis fünf Stunden erreicht man auch vernünftige Wintersportorte.


----------



## amerryl (13. November 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> www.soelden.com meint:
> 
> _Aufgrund der ergiebigen Schneefälle ist das Winterskigebiet Giggijoch teilweise geöffnet.
> 
> ...



 
Die haben sie echt nicht mehr alle!!!!!
Alternative: Ruhestein, meistens mehr Schnee, weniger los, keine Parkgebühren


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hast du nur das Platiknubsi oder auch den Lagerschlüssel? Ich schau morgen nochmal ob ich das Ding nicht doch im Keller finde sonst melde ich mich bei dir.


Nee nur die Plastikding.


----------



## andi1969 (13. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Mein Rad steht auch grad im Zimmer rum und hat endlich mal die neuen Teile bekommen ...



Wow welch gewagte Farbkombination.... so Schwarz


----------



## Eike. (13. November 2007)

Ja die goldenen Lager sind schon gewagt genug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (14. November 2007)

@all
Ist zufällig jemand von Euch ein Dunkelheitstourenfahrer, d.h. mit trailtauglicher  Beleuchtung ausgestattet?
Oder hat hier jemand evtl. ein paar gute Tipps? Ich überlege schon seit ein paar Tagen, mir so etwas zuzulegen, um hier auch in der dunkleren Jahreszeit etwas Spass zu haben. 

Gruß Tom


----------



## Eike. (14. November 2007)

Ich leih dir gerne mal meine Sigma Mirage. Ich habs einmal ausprobiert aber zumindest alleine ist es nicht mein Ding, in einer größeren Gruppe sieht das wahrscheinlich wieder anders aus.


----------



## Don Stefano (14. November 2007)

So eine große Gruppe muss man da gar nicht sein.


----------



## iTom (14. November 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> So eine große Gruppe muss man da gar nicht sein.



Sind das nur Lampen für den Helm oder kann man diese auch evtl.an den Lenker schrauben? Die Hope Epic scheint ganz gut zu sein. Sowohl für den Traileinsatz als auch den normalen Straßeneinsatz (o. Stvzo ). Mal schauen, vielleicht ist das was für mich. Ich brauche eh eine gescheite Lampe um mim Rad zur Arbeit fahren zu können...


----------



## Waldgeist (14. November 2007)

Sigma hat inzwischen sein Sortiment erweitert. Leider sind einige in Bürokratiedeutschland nicht zugelassen, so dass man nach Fronkreich fahren muss. Sigma scheint noch die preiswertesten Lösungen zu haben. 

Wenn eine Lampe (Lupine) fast soviel wie ein halbes Rad kostet haben die ein Rad ab.

Hier weitere Info zu diversen Lampen.


----------



## iTom (15. November 2007)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Sigma hat inzwischen sein Sortiment erweitert. Leider sind einige in Bürokratiedeutschland nicht zugelassen, so dass man nach Fronkreich fahren muss. Sigma scheint noch die preiswertesten Lösungen zu haben.
> 
> 
> Wenn eine Lampe (Lupine) fast soviel wie ein halbes Rad kostet haben die ein Rad ab.


Hört sich wirklich gut an, ist mir aber doch ein Hauch zu teuer. Für eine Beleuchtung für eine ganze Gruppe ist diese wohl optimal, so hell wie Lupinen leuchten 



> Hier weitere Info zu diversen Lampen.


Toller Link, Danke.

Die Lupinen-Lampen scheinen wirklich sehr gut zu sein. Die stvzo interessiert mich erst mal zweitrangig. Mir geht es erst mal darum selbst was zu sehen, wenn ich irgendwo in der Dunkelheit in der Pampa stehe. 
Und anscheindend, entfällt ja die stvzo wenn die Lampen am Helm getragen werden Das hört sich gut an.

Danke nochmals für die Links.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Eike. (15. November 2007)

Am MTB spielt die Zulassung ja sowieso keine Rolle weil da eigentlich eine fest montierte Beleuchtung mit Dynamo dran muss  Bei einer Polizeikontrolle zählt meistens auch nur ob man überhaupt eine Lampe dabei hat. Man sollte halt dem Polizisten nicht mit einem HID-Brenner in die Augen leuchten


----------



## iTom (15. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Am MTB spielt die Zulassung ja sowieso keine Rolle weil da eigentlich eine fest montierte Beleuchtung mit Dynamo dran muss  Bei einer Polizeikontrolle zählt meistens auch nur ob man überhaupt eine Lampe dabei hat. Man sollte halt dem Polizisten nicht mit einem HID-Brenner in die Augen leuchten



Das sind mir ja die größten Moralaposteln, anderen vorschreiben wollen, was man darf und was nicht und selbst sich nicht daran halten...

Da fällt mir immer und immer wieder nur Queen ein:
Oh yes, I'm a great pretender, ooh ooh , usw... Lieblingslied von Amtsträgern?


----------



## speedygonzales (15. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Am MTB spielt die Zulassung ja sowieso keine Rolle weil da eigentlich eine fest montierte Beleuchtung mit Dynamo



Imho müssen hinten LED´s sein.

Naja ab einem bestimmten Gewicht zählen eh als Sportgeräte und benötigen keine Beleuchtung.. also Tünning ist angesagt


----------



## Eike. (15. November 2007)

Als die aktuell gültige Fassung der StVZo beschlossen wurde waren LEDs noch kleine Lämpchen in Elektrogeräten aber keine Lampen. Räder unter 11 Kilo (ob nur Rennräder oder auch MTBs ist umstritten) gelten als Sportgeräte (ach und was mach ich mit meinem Bike???) und dürfen statt der fest installierten Beleuchtung auch Batterielichter benutzen. Da ist dann die Zulassung (Wellensymbol mit Nummer) interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (15. November 2007)

Stvzo hat im Gelände nix zu sagen. Für die Straße reicht ne einfache LED Funzel wie die neue BUMM IXON IQ 

Fürs Gelände eher ne billige Halogen (IRC, entweder mit Bleiakku oder mit LiIon), wie sie 80% der abgebildeten Personen fahren.


----------



## Eike. (15. November 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Stvzo hat im Gelände nix zu sagen. Für die Straße reicht ne einfache LED Funzel wie die neue BUMM IXON IQ
> 
> Fürs Gelände eher ne billige Halogen (IRC, entweder mit Bleiakku oder mit LiIon), wie sie 80% der abgebildeten Personen fahren.



Das mein ich ja. Wenn man eine Lampe zum Biken im Dunkeln sucht spielt die Zulassung keine Rolle. Und im StVo-Bereich gibt es für MTBs sowieso keine wirklich zugelassene Beleuchtung.


----------



## iTom (15. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Das mein ich ja. Wenn man eine Lampe zum Biken im Dunkeln sucht spielt die Zulassung keine Rolle. Und im StVo-Bereich gibt es für MTBs sowieso keine wirklich zugelassene Beleuchtung.



Mal was anderes Eike, ist das mit Bad Herrenalb noch aktuell?


----------



## Eike. (16. November 2007)

Ich denk schon. Für morgen ist zwar kein Kaiserwetter angesagt aber auch kein/kaum Regen. Oben liegt schon richtig Schnee  also mal hören was die anderen sagen.


----------



## Eike. (16. November 2007)

Hier ist mein neuestes Bike-Zubehör:





Und so sieht das dann montiert aus


----------



## wookie (16. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hier ist mein neuestes Bike-Zubehör:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
gib mir mein IKEA-Leuchtturm-Bild wieder zurück!


----------



## Eike. (16. November 2007)

wookie schrieb:


> gib mir mein IKEA-Leuchtturm-Bild wieder zurück!



Und mir haben die gesagt, das wär ein Unikat und deswegen die 500 wert


----------



## wookie (16. November 2007)

Gibt es dieses Wochenende eine Brasilianer-Tour?
Ist das mit Bad-Herrenalb noch aktuell?


----------



## Eike. (16. November 2007)

Dazu behälst du am besten mal den Thread im Auge. Bisher gab es schon zwei Absagen und die Tour sollte ja eigentlich mit möglichst der ganzen Trupe steigen. Wenn es aber so sonnig wird wie im Moment bin ich am Samstag bestimmt unterwegs. Ich will mir den Dobel mal genauer ansehen, auf der Karte hab ich da ein paar interessante Wege gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (16. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Dazu behälst du am besten mal den Thread im Auge. Bisher gab es schon zwei Absagen und die Tour sollte ja eigentlich mit möglichst der ganzen Trupe steigen. Wenn es aber so sonnig wird wie im Moment bin ich am Samstag bestimmt unterwegs. Ich will mir den Dobel mal genauer ansehen, auf der Karte hab ich da ein paar interessante Wege gesehen.



Bist aber sehr sehr zuversichtlich, dass der Schnee morgen nicht mehr auf den Wegen, abseits der Straße, ist.


----------



## Eike. (16. November 2007)

Das wird sich zeigen. Wenns nicht geht, gehts halt nicht.


----------



## andi1969 (16. November 2007)

*Mein ganz persöhnlicher Saisonrückblick....* 
da für mich die Bike Saison so gut wie gelaufen ist( Wetter halt) , wage ich mal ein Blick zurück......( heißt aber nicht das ich nicht mal eine Hausrunde drehe )

Sportlich habe ich Grenzen( Langenbrand und Ettlingen ) ausgelotet und überschritten(Pfalz  ) an die ich 2006 nicht mal im Traum gedacht habe , klar gibt es Biker die bestimmt mehr KM ab geschrubbt haben, aber bei meiner gesundheitlichen Geschichte bin ich mit dem Erreichten sehr zufrieden. 

Menschlich war das Jahr 2007 wie ein 6er im Lotto, wenn jemand im Januar gesagt hätte das ich so viele neue Menschen kennen lerne , hätte ich laut gelacht...  aber manchmal kommt alles anderst als man denkt. 
Das aus 3 Bikern (Dirk -Patrick und ich) innerhalb von Monaten unser MTB- Brasilianer entstehen und dadurch sich Freundschaften entwickeln und  auch weiter bestehen, daran habe ich nicht gedacht.*Hatten wir auch Zu und Abgänge(trailhunter usw.) so manchmal ist einer bei uns hängen geblieben* und so mancher wir noch kommen( wir kriegen euch alle ) 

*So und nu Danke an den harten Brasilianer Kern:* Patrick- Dirk-Günter-Eike -Felix-Michael und Vanessa-Jürgen
*Und unserer Mitfahrer*:Mounty- Harzy usw.  

So und nun geh ich Nordic Waking machen.......

*Gruuss Andi*


----------



## Oskar1974 (16. November 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Mein ganz persöhnlicher Saisonrückblick....*
> da für mich die Bike Saison so gut wie gelaufen ist( Wetter halt) , wage ich mal ein Blick zurück......( heißt aber nicht das ich nicht mal eine Hausrunde drehe )
> 
> Sportlich habe ich Grenzen( Langenbrand und Ettlingen ) ausgelotet und überschritten(Pfalz  ) an die ich 2006 nicht mal im Traum gedacht habe , klar gibt es Biker die bestimmt mehr KM ab geschrubbt haben, aber bei meiner gesundheitlichen Geschichte bin ich mit dem Erreichten sehr zufrieden.
> ...



Andi du sprichst mir aus dem Seele   

War sehr sehr schön mit Euch allen diese Jahr, und irgendwann hänge ich Euch alle ab ,bergab  

Ihr seid ein toller Haufen  

Bis zur nächsten Hausrunde 

Euer Downhiller Patrick


----------



## Jürgen_KA (16. November 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Mein ganz persöhnlicher Saisonrückblick....*
> 
> [...]



Nach ca. 10 Jahren Fahrrad Abstinenz bin ich erstaunlich selten runter gefallen  .

Hat immer Spaß gemacht mit euch, danke.


----------



## iTom (16. November 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Mein ganz persöhnlicher Saisonrückblick....*
> da für mich die Bike Saison so gut wie gelaufen ist( Wetter halt) , ...



Der Dank geht zurück. Meine Saison ist noch nicht gelaufen. Solange es nicht in Strömen regnet und kein Salz gestreut wird, fahre ich. Demnächst vlt. auch in der Dunkelheit. Mal schaun.
Ich finde es schön aufm Laub zu fahren. Das Fahrrad bleibt mehr oder weniger sauber, da durch das Laub der Dreck nicht hochspritzen kann 

Wer Lust hat, ich drehe morgen ne ~1400HM-Runde am Eichelberg Michaelsberg Klamm Heidelsheim u. zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (17. November 2007)




----------



## Jürgen_KA (17. November 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> So und nun geh ich Nordic Waking machen.......



Buchtipp


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. November 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Buchtipp


----------



## Hero1958 (18. November 2007)

dazu die 32 ultimativen Antworten weshalb walken Unsinn ist...  

guckstduhier: http://www.spiegel.de/flash/0,5532,15908,00.html


----------



## andi1969 (18. November 2007)

Hero1958 schrieb:


> dazu die 32 ultimativen Antworten weshalb walken Unsinn ist...
> 
> guckstduhier: http://www.spiegel.de/flash/0,5532,15908,00.html



OK genug gelacht  bevor ich mich aufrege  ich mach´s halt gern


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. November 2007)

Kann mir von euch einer was zur truvative l.e. -Serie sagen. Ich find dazu nicht viel. Was ist denn da der Einsatzbereich?


----------



## Eike. (19. November 2007)

Nach dem was ich mit Google&Co finde, und dass auf der Truvativ-Homepage rein gar nix dazu steht würde ich mal vermuten, dass es eine ältere Gruppe ist. Dafür spricht auch, dass das LE-Innenlager eine Vierkantaufnahme hat was ja nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäß ist. Die Lenker und Vorbauten tauchen meistens in Verbindung mit Kona auf. Ich würde auf eine günstige, robuste Gruppe tippen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> robuste Gruppe tippen.



Gut. Davon hab ich mir nen Riser neu aus der Bucht gefischt.


----------



## Don Stefano (19. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Gut. Davon hab ich mir nen Riser neu aus der Bucht gefischt.


Der muss aber tief unten am Grund gelegen haben. Kona ist bekannt dafür robuste aber auch bleischwere Parts an die Räder zu bauen.


----------



## Eike. (19. November 2007)

Ach aufs Gewicht kommts bei Dolly auch nicht mehr wirklich an  Wenn wir Dirk nächste Saison mal auf Andis Rad oder eine von den anderen Rennfeilen setzen hängt der uns wahrscheinlich alle ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. November 2007)

Ich muss die Karre echt mal an ne Waage hängen. Wobei ich jetzt kein wirkliches Tuningpotential sehe, auf den ersten Blick. 

Den FSA-Vorbau werd ich zusammen mit dem Lenker noch gegen einen Hussefelt-Vorbau tauschen, weil ich den in 60 mm und mit 7° Steigung bekommen habe und damit vorne jetzt vielleicht einen hoch bekomme.


----------



## Eike. (19. November 2007)

Ich hab übrigens letztens mal mein Stumpi mit der Personenwaage aus dem Bad gewogen und bin auf erschreckende 14,5kg -(minus Luftpumpe und Dreck) gekommen  Das hättsch ja nich gedacht. Aber das gute daran ist, dass ich in Zukunft weis woran es liegt wenn ich mich mal wieder am Berg schwer tu. Die Rennfeilenreiter wissen dann, dass es nur an ihnen selber liegen kann


----------



## iTom (19. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich muss die Karre echt mal an ne Waage hängen. Wobei ich jetzt kein wirkliches Tuningpotential sehe, auf den ersten Blick.
> 
> Den FSA-Vorbau werd ich zusammen mit dem Lenker noch gegen einen Hussefelt-Vorbau tauschen, weil ich den in 60 mm und mit 7° Steigung bekommen habe und damit vorne jetzt vielleicht einen hoch bekomme.



Nun ja Dirk, 6cm is nun wirklich nicht lang.  Ist wirklich zu kurz zum Hängen...


----------



## iTom (19. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich hab übrigens letztens mal mein Stumpi mit der Personenwaage aus dem Bad gewogen und bin auf erschreckende 14,5kg -(minus Luftpumpe und Dreck) gekommen  Das hättsch ja nich gedacht. Aber das gute daran ist, dass ich in Zukunft weis woran es liegt wenn ich mich mal wieder am Berg schwer tu. Die Rennfeilenreiter wissen dann, dass es nur an ihnen selber liegen kann



Zum Trainieren iss es aber ganz gut. Bin auch mit meinem Fully am SA gefahrn und heute mit meinem Alu-HT. Ich dachte ich hätte heute son Carbon-HT mit 9 1/2Kg unterm Hintern, so habe ich das den Berg hochtreten können


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. November 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> ... Ich dachte ich hätte heute son Carbon-HT mit 9 1/2Kg unterm Hintern ...



Das hätt ich in 10 Minuten sortiert.


----------



## andi1969 (20. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich hab übrigens letztens mal mein Stumpi mit der Personenwaage aus dem Bad gewogen und bin auf erschreckende 14,5kg -(minus Luftpumpe und Dreck) gekommen



Aua da würde sich meine Herzklappe am Berg verabschieden..... das grenzt ja an Folter.


----------



## Eike. (20. November 2007)

Ich glaub diese 14,5 nicht so richtig. Laut Mountainbike-Magazin wiegt mein Modell in L (vermutlich ohne Pedale) 12,3kg. Da kommen noch die 550g für die Pedale dazu und was ich sonst noch so an Änderungen dran hab (dürft aber eigentlich auch nicht mehr als 500g ausmachen). Ich hab gerade nochmal nachgewogen und bin auf 13,8 (immer noch mit Dreck) gekommen. Die Personenwaage ist wohl einfach nicht genau genug. Realistisch dürfte irgendwas zwischen 13 und 13,5 sein.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich glaub diese 14,5 nicht so richtig. Laut Mountainbike-Magazin wiegt mein Modell in L (vermutlich ohne Pedale) 12,3kg. Da kommen noch die 550g für die Pedale dazu und was ich sonst noch so an Änderungen dran hab (dürft aber eigentlich auch nicht mehr als 500g ausmachen). Ich hab gerade nochmal nachgewogen und bin auf 13,8 (immer noch mit Dreck) gekommen. Die Personenwaage ist wohl einfach nicht genau genug. Realistisch dürfte irgendwas zwischen 13 und 13,5 sein.



Kindergeburtstag.


----------



## Eike. (20. November 2007)

Leichtreden ist billiger als Leichtbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (20. November 2007)

Und sicherer!


----------



## andi1969 (21. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Leichtreden ist billiger als Leichtbauen



Ach nee...na da hab ich doch mal wieder in´s Alu- und Tuningregal gegriffen


----------



## Eike. (21. November 2007)

Aluschrauben an der Bremsscheibe? Ich glaub ich hätt da kein gutes Gefühl bei aber wenns schee macht


----------



## mw1774 (21. November 2007)

andi, wie sauber ist denn deine kassette     
ich glaubs nicht! wie geht das, säureeimer?????


----------



## wookie (21. November 2007)

ui ui uiii, aluschrauben an der bremsscheibe? Mutig!


----------



## iTom (21. November 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> andi, wie sauber ist denn deine kassette
> ich glaubs nicht! wie geht das, säureeimer?????



Das habe ich mich auch gefragt. Meine Räder haben nicht mal bei Neukauf so ausgesehen 

Gut, er hatte ja jetzt über 2 Wochen Zeit seit der letzten Ausfahrt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (21. November 2007)

Ich bestell demnächst bei Toxoholics neue Staubabstreifer für meine Fox. Wenn jemand was von denen braucht (die haben nicht nur Fox-Zubehör!) könnten wir uns ja zusammentun um die hohen Versandkosten erträglicher zu machen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich bestell demnächst bei Toxoholics neue Staubabstreifer für meine Fox. Wenn jemand was von denen braucht (die haben nicht nur Fox-Zubehör!) könnten wir uns ja zusammentun um die hohen Versandkosten erträglicher zu machen.



Haben die Shimano-Originalzubehör? Ich bräuchte Bremsadapter von 160 auf 203 und evtl wenns günstig ist auch Scheiben.

Frage mal an alle, ist der Unterschied zwischen ner 160er und ner 203er lohnenswert?

Von den Gewichtsfetischisten ignoriere ich die Antworten, wenn sie nicht meiner Sache dienen.


----------



## Oskar1974 (21. November 2007)

Frage mal an alle, ist der Unterschied zwischen ner 160er und ner 203er lohnenswert?


Wenn Du viel viel Freude am Einstellen hast, dann immer !!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. November 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Frage mal an alle, ist der Unterschied zwischen ner 160er und ner 203er lohnenswert?
> 
> 
> Wenn Du viel viel Freude am Einstellen hast, dann immer !!



Wie? Kein Verweis auf das Mehrgewicht?


----------



## Jürgen_KA (21. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wie? Kein Verweis auf das Mehrgewicht?



Kannst ja Alu Schrauben dran machen, dann wird die Bremse wieder etwas leichter.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. November 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Kannst ja Alu Schrauben dran machen, dann wird die Bremse wieder etwas leichter.


----------



## Eike. (21. November 2007)

Vorne oder hinten? Vorne ist es auf jeden Fall ein Unterschied. Obs nötig ist hängt davon ab ob dir die Bremsleistung mit 160mm reicht.
Bei Toxo gibts soweit ich weis nur Zubehör für Federgabeln und Dämpfer (Öl, Federn, Dichtungen und sowas)


----------



## iTom (21. November 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Frage mal an alle, ist der Unterschied zwischen ner 160er und ner 203er lohnenswert?
> 
> 
> Wenn Du viel viel Freude am Einstellen hast, dann immer !!



Kann ich bis jetzt nicht nachvollziehen. Habe an meinem Focus vorne auch ne 203er Scheibe und habe bisher noch nichts einstellen müssen.  

Ne 203er Scheibe ist für unsere Gegend nicht notwendig, würde ich behaupten. Wenn Du aber mit dem Rad in den Bergen mal 1000HM od. mehr am Stück "runterbremsen" wollen solltest, dann wird die 203er Scheibe mehr "Sicherheit" geben, auch wenn es nur ein subjektives Gefühl ist.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (21. November 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Ne 203er Scheibe ist für unsere Gegend nicht notwendig, würde ich behaupten. Wenn Du aber mit dem Rad in den Bergen mal 1000HM od. mehr am Stück "runterbremsen" wollen solltest, dann wird die 203er Scheibe mehr "Sicherheit" geben, auch wenn es nur ein subjektives Gefühl ist.



Oskars 160er hat bei der Abfahrt nach Bad Herrenalb aber schon gefährlich gestunken.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. November 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Kann ich bis jetzt nicht nachvollziehen. Habe an meinem Focus vorne auch ne 203er Scheibe und habe bisher noch nichts einstellen müssen.
> 
> Ne 203er Scheibe ist für unsere Gegend nicht notwendig, würde ich behaupten. Wenn Du aber mit dem Rad in den Bergen mal 1000HM od. mehr am Stück "runterbremsen" wollen solltest, dann wird die 203er Scheibe mehr "Sicherheit" geben, auch wenn es nur ein subjektives Gefühl ist.



Also wenn, dann 203 vorne und hinten. Das muss halten, bis die Gustav endlich kommen darf.  

Ich schieb halt mit Rucksack und Vollmontur sicher 100 Kilo den Berg runter. Die wollen auch ohne dem Einsatz von Körperteilen sicher gebremst sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (21. November 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Oskars 160er hat bei der Abfahrt nach Bad Herrenalb aber schon gefährlich gestunken.



War das wirklich der Bremsenduft?  Magura Moschus


----------



## Jürgen_KA (21. November 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> War das wirklich der Bremsenduft?  Magura Moschus



Vielleicht war's auch mein Angstschweiß, wer weiß das schon so genau?


----------



## iTom (21. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Also wenn, dann 203 vorne und hinten. Das muss halten, bis die Gustav endlich kommen darf.
> 
> Ich schieb halt mit Rucksack und Vollmontur sicher 100 Kilo den Berg runter. Die wollen auch ohne dem Einsatz von Körperteilen sicher gebremst sein.



Gut, bei "Drecksau"-Downhillfahrstil und etwas über Normalgewicht, dann wird vorne auf jeden Fall die 203er angebracht sein und hinten ne 180er. 
Wenn ich nicht irre, liegt die Bremskraftverteilung vorne bei 2/3 und hinten bei 1/3. Hiermit sollte der Hauptaugenmerk auf die vordere Scheibe gelegt werden...


----------



## iTom (21. November 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Ach nee...na da hab ich doch mal wieder in´s Alu- und Tuningregal gegriffen



Mir wäre diese Sache persönlich zu heikel. Alu an so ner sicherheitsrelevanten Stelle... Viel zu weich das Material...Überträgt die Wärme sicherlich schnell von der Scheibe auf die Nabe, da Alu eben ein guter Wärmeleiter ist.


----------



## Eike. (22. November 2007)

Hinten sind 203 für "Nichtdownhiller" wirklich überflüssiges Gewicht. Ich kann mein Hinterrad mit der 185er locker jederzeit blockieren ohne wie ein Ochse am Bremshebel ziehen zu müssen. Besonders bei der Abfahrt ist ja eh sehr viel Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad, und Bergauf muss man ja normal nicht so hart bremsen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hinten sind 203 für "Nichtdownhiller" wirklich überflüssiges Gewicht. Ich kann mein Hinterrad mit der 185er locker jederzeit blockieren ohne wie ein Ochse am Bremshebel ziehen zu müssen. Besonders bei der Abfahrt ist ja eh sehr viel Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad, und Bergauf muss man ja normal nicht so hart bremsen



Ich werds mal am VR mit der 203er versuchen und die 180er die ich vorne fahre, mal nach hinten machen.

Wenns gut ist, ists gut, wenn nicht nicht.


----------



## andi1969 (22. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Also wenn, dann 203 vorne und hinten. Das muss halten, bis die Gustav endlich kommen darf.
> 
> Ich schieb halt mit Rucksack und Vollmontur sicher 100 Kilo den Berg runter. Die wollen auch ohne dem Einsatz von Körperteilen sicher gebremst sein.



A2Z im EBAY müstest Du fündig werden Scheiben und Adapter....


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. November 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> A2Z im EBAY müstest Du fündig werden Scheiben und Adapter....



Das hab ich schon mal von Dir gehört.


----------



## Eike. (22. November 2007)

Nach A2Z hab ich auch gesucht, als ich beim dem Stumpi die große scheibe montiert hab aber die waren erheblich teurer als die Original-Adapter.
Hier gibts die Shimano Adpater recht günstig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. November 2007)

Ich hab mal in der Bucht geschaut. A2R ist schon günstiger wie Shimano, aber die Shimano-Scheibe gefällt mir besser wie die von A2R.

Und die 35 EUR für den Umbau werd ich mir vom Christkind schenken. Also, falls einer von euch noch was für mich sucht ...


----------



## andi1969 (23. November 2007)

So und vom Leichtbau zum Endurosegment:










Noch *TO DO LISTE*:

Grosse Pizzascheibe für Vorne(203 ist bestellt) und Hinten 
Kürzerer Vorbau so 50mm Würfel oäh.
Bashguard muss sein
Flat Pedale unbedingt in weiß

So Dirk die Trails  können kommen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. November 2007)

Wenn die Karre fertig ist, fahren wir mal hier mit.


----------



## Eike. (23. November 2007)

Holla, hast du noch ein paar Aufkleber übrig gehabt?


----------



## iTom (23. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Holla, hast du noch ein paar Aufkleber übrig gehabt?



Werden hier Schrammen kaschiert


----------



## andi1969 (23. November 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Werden hier Schrammen kaschiert



Nö nur Pfalzverwundungen überdeckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen_KA (24. November 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> So und vom Leichtbau zum Endurosegment:
> 
> [...]



Äh? War das Speci nicht für Ute vorgesehen?


----------



## Don Stefano (24. November 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Noch *TO DO LISTE*:
> 
> Grosse Pizzascheibe für Vorne(203 ist bestellt) und Hinten
> Kürzerer Vorbau so 50mm Würfel oäh.
> ...


Du solltest dir noch Gedanken über breitere Reifen machen. Sonst bekommst du die Bremspower nicht auf die Straße, äh Trails.


----------



## andi1969 (24. November 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Du solltest dir noch Gedanken über breitere Reifen machen. Sonst bekommst du die Bremspower nicht auf die Straße, äh Trails.



Hey ich fahre nicht erst seit 2007 Bike....... und die Enduros sind breit, noch breiter geht nicht im Hinterbau. Soll auch nur zum Singeltrailsurfen sein.


----------



## Don Stefano (24. November 2007)

Wenn das die Enduros sind, habe ich mich geirrt. Ich dachte, das wären Fast Track.

203er Scheiben hinten halte ich trotzdem für Overkill. Bei 203er Scheiben braucht man auch einen stabilen Hinterbau, damit sich der nicht verwindet. Außerdem ist die Neigung zum Schleifen höher.

Ich würde dir ne 180er für hinten empfehlen, ist auch ausgewogener.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. November 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Wenn das die Enduros sind, habe ich mich geirrt. Ich dachte, das wären Fast Track.
> 
> 203er Scheiben hinten halte ich trotzdem für Overkill. Bei 203er Scheiben braucht man auch einen stabilen Hinterbau, damit sich der nicht verwindet. Außerdem ist die Neigung zum Schleifen höher.
> 
> Ich würde dir ne 180er für hinten empfehlen, ist auch ausgewogener.



An der Frage mit der 203er Scheibe für hinten knabbere ich auch noch gedanklich. 

Was fährst Du denn in Deinem Nomade? Ist das "nur" ne 180er?

Hält die auch bei helftigen Sachen zwecks Wärmeentwicklung?


----------



## Don Stefano (24. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Was fährst Du denn in Deinem Nomade? Ist das "nur" ne 180er?
> 
> Hält die auch bei helftigen Sachen zwecks Wärmeentwicklung?


Ich fahre hinten eine 190er Scheibe. Natürlich wird sie in Extremsituationen etwas warm aber bisher habe ich noch nie nachlassende Bremswirkung feststellen können. Für leichtere Fahrer reichen auch kleinere Scheiben.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. November 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Für leichtere Fahrer reichen auch kleinere Scheiben.



Das ist für mich uninteressant. 

Aber danke. Dann werd ich erst mal versuchen, meine 180er hinten zu fahren. Wenn das nicht geht, werd ich dann halt doch nochmal etwas Geld in die Hand nehmen müssen.


----------



## andi1969 (24. November 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Wenn das die Enduros sind, habe ich mich geirrt. Ich dachte, das wären Fast Track.
> 
> 203er Scheiben hinten halte ich trotzdem für Overkill. Bei 203er Scheiben braucht man auch einen stabilen Hinterbau, damit sich der nicht verwindet. Außerdem ist die Neigung zum Schleifen höher.
> 
> Ich würde dir ne 180er für hinten empfehlen, ist auch ausgewogener.



Geht nur 160er oder 203er bei Shimano Centerlockbefestigung.....und 160 sind bei 82kilo etwas schwach(ist auch nur geplant hinten, mal sehen)


----------



## Eike. (24. November 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Geht nur 160er oder 203er bei Shimano Centerlockbefestigung.....und 160 sind bei 82kilo etwas schwach(ist auch nur geplant hinten, mal sehen)



??? Die Centerlock-Bremsscheiben gibts doch auch in 180mm


----------



## andi1969 (24. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> ??? Die Centerlock-Bremsscheiben gibts doch auch in 180mm



Bei Rose nur 203 mit Adapter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (24. November 2007)

Freie Auswahl


----------



## Eike. (24. November 2007)

Ich war übrigens heute gar nicht faul sondern war im Schwarzwald Wandern und hab mir mal den Besame Mucho aus der Nähe angesehen. Der "Zick-Zack-Weg" über den Dächern von Loffenau sieht wirklich gut aus und ist bis auf einzelne Schlüsselstellen und die ersten paar Meter auch für unsereiner gut zu fahren, allerdings stellenweise *sehr* feucht . Der Teufelslochtrail ist im oberen Teil (für micht) praktisch unfahrbar (ja ich weis es gibt Leute die können das aber ich eben (noch) nicht) aber untenraus wirds dann knifflig interressant. Wer es sich mal ansehen will - ich hab fast 200 Bilder gemacht  aber natürlich sieht wieder alles harmlos aus  
Das nächste Jahr gibt es also noch genug zu tun


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich war übrigens heute gar nicht faul sondern war im Schwarzwald Wandern und hab mir mal den Besame Mucho aus der Nähe angesehen. Der "Zick-Zack-Weg" über den Dächern von Loffenau sieht wirklich gut aus und ist bis auf einzelne Schlüsselstellen und die ersten paar Meter auch für unsereiner gut zu fahren, allerdings stellenweise *sehr* feucht . Der Teufelslochtrail ist im oberen Teil (für micht) praktisch unfahrbar (ja ich weis es gibt Leute die können das aber ich eben (noch) nicht) aber untenraus wirds dann knifflig interressant. Wer es sich mal ansehen will - ich hab fast 200 Bilder gemacht  aber natürlich sieht wieder alles harmlos aus
> Das nächste Jahr gibt es also noch genug zu tun



Gib mir mal die Adresse für die Bilder.


----------



## Eike. (24. November 2007)

Die Bilder sind noch unterwegs. In etwa einer halben Stunde sind sie dann hier. 
1-101 Zick-Zackweg aufwärts
102-121 Teufelsmühle und Weg zum Teufelsloch
122-159 Teufelslochtrail mit Abzweig Richtung Loffenau abwärts
162 Video vom Zickzacktrail

So Schee wars heute (manchmal):


----------



## andi1969 (25. November 2007)

$hit ist das heftig , an manchen Stellen Auau
Aber gute Bilder Eike


----------



## iTom (25. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> ...
> So Schee wars heute (manchmal):



Tolle Bilder, Eike  ...und vor allen Dingen tolle Wege


----------



## Eike. (25. November 2007)

Danke  Die Tour um die Bilder ist auch schon geplant  Den Track veröffentliche ich hier aber lieber nicht.


----------



## iTom (25. November 2007)

Mal was anderes. Aus dem Pfälzer Forum:

MTB-Thriller aus France
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4250600&postcount=1


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. November 2007)

Ich wußte es. Die Pfälzer sind alle verrückt und haben die besseren Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (25. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich wußte es. Die Pfälzer sind alle verrückt und haben die besseren Trails.



und der bessere Wein! *hicks*


----------



## andi1969 (25. November 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes. Aus dem Pfälzer Forum:
> 
> MTB-Thriller aus France
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4250600&postcount=1



Ist das geil   alter selten so gelacht.....


----------



## Don Stefano (25. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind noch unterwegs.


Schöne Bilder, jetzt ist wohl jeder Zentimeter dokumentiert.

Das VID geht übrigens nicht.



Eike. schrieb:


> Die Tour um die Bilder ist auch schon geplant


Wann? Könnte sein, dass ich mal mitfahre.


----------



## Eike. (25. November 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder, jetzt ist wohl jeder Zentimeter dokumentiert.
> 
> Das VID geht übrigens nicht.



Tatsache, war ein Fehler im Dateinamen. Jetzt sollte es gehen. Ist aber nix spekatuläres sondern mehr ein Versuch ob man das Terrain in einem Video besser sieht als auf Bildern. Ich hab ja jetzt Speicherplatz ohne Ende deswegen hab ichs mal draufgestellt.



Don Stefano schrieb:


> Wann? Könnte sein, dass ich mal mitfahre.



In voller Länge dieses Jahr nicht mehr, dafür isses einfach zu feucht/schlammig/rutschig/ungemütlich/suchdirwasaus. Aber wenn das Wetter und der Schnee an den nächsten Wochenende mitspielt will ich vielleicht ein, zwei Teile mal ausprobieren (wenn ich dieses Mördermuskelkater bis dahin  los bin  aua aua)


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. November 2007)

Die Stelle, die Du gefilmt hast, sieht fahrbar aus. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass der Steilheitsgrad durch die Perspektive nicht richtig rauskommt und ich mich irre.


----------



## Eike. (25. November 2007)

Die stelle ist auch net so wild. War wie gesagt nur ein Versuch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. November 2007)

Dann schaun wir mal, was wir hinbekommen.

Vor Weihnachten ist bei mir allerdings etwas eng.

Aber gleich das WE danach, wäre gut. Vorausgesetzt, der Schwarzwald spielt uns keinen Streich mit seinem Wetter.


----------



## Eike. (26. November 2007)

Vom 22.12 bis 7.1 steht bei mir ein anderes Sportgerät an erster Stelle, da bin ich in Bayern und diesmal nehme ich das Bike nicht mit 
Ende Dezember dürfte da oben sehr wahrscheinlich sowieso Schnee liegen.


----------



## Don Stefano (26. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ende Dezember dürfte da oben sehr wahrscheinlich sowieso Schnee liegen.


Ja und?


----------



## Eike. (26. November 2007)

Jaaa ich weis da kann _man_ bei Schnee runter aber ich bin ja schon froh wenn ich es erst mal im Trockenen schaff - eins nach dem anderen.


----------



## speedygonzales (4. Dezember 2007)

*ahem.. ist morgen Stammtisch oder fällt es aus?*


----------



## Eike. (4. Dezember 2007)

Eher net oder? Sonst gibt es ja bei der Weihnachtsfeier nix mehr zum schwetze


----------



## Deleted 4120 (4. Dezember 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Eher net oder? Sonst gibt es ja bei der Weihnachtsfeier nix mehr zum schwetze


dafür


----------



## Eike. (5. Dezember 2007)

Hey Dirk falls du immer noch an einem Full-Helm interessiert bist, bei Bikemailorder gibt es grad den Bell Bellistic fÃ¼r 70â¬ im Angebot. Wenn ich nicht schon den Casco hÃ¤tte kÃ¶nnt ich glatt schwach werden


----------



## Eike. (5. Dezember 2007)

So, fertig gepimpt. Naja bis ich mal bei Ebay einen XTR-Umwerfer erwisch  Hm und der Namensticker am Unterrohr wird auch noch mit einer passenden Schriftart neu gemacht, der Winter ist ja noch lang


----------



## andi1969 (9. Dezember 2007)

Weitergepimt  und gestern auf Trailsurftour am Eichelberg(und ja Eike hab die Aufkleber runter.....  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tequila Sunrise (9. Dezember 2007)

Apropos Eichelberg: Weiß jemand was die ganzen Absperrbänder dort sollen?
Machen die Weidmänner mal wieder Treibjagd, oder was?


----------



## andi1969 (9. Dezember 2007)

Tequila Sunrise schrieb:


> Apropos Eichelberg: Weiß jemand was die ganzen Absperrbänder dort sollen?
> Machen die Weidmänner mal wieder Treibjagd, oder was?



Jep...waren ein paar wildlebende MTBler schiessen


----------



## Tequila Sunrise (9. Dezember 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Jep...waren ein paar wildlebende MTBler schiessen


Die Sache hat nur einen Haken. Wenn ich verhindern möchte, daß jemand einen bestimmten Weg benutzt, macht es nur wenig Sinn diesen nur an einem Ende abzusperren. 
Da kann ich ja froh sein, daß ich mit heiler Haut davongekommen bin, was?


----------



## Eike. (9. Dezember 2007)

Die Dinger hängen hier auch überall rum. Meistens ist noch ein Schild dabei von wegen Forstarbeiten. Entsprechend steht man recht häufig vor frisch gefällten Bäumen. Oder die Augen sind vom Weinen über die umgepflügten Trails zugequollen, dann sieht man sie halt nicht


----------



## Waldgeist (9. Dezember 2007)

Es ist halt Erntezeit im Wald. Auch im Bereich Wattkopf - Funkturm sind derzeit einige Wege unpassierbar.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Dezember 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


>



Wie zur Hölle hast Du den Amöba-Vorbau jetzt schon wieder gepulvert bekommen?


----------



## Eike. (10. Dezember 2007)

Was, Andi hat einen Pulverer bei der Hand? *Eintrag ins Notizbuch*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Dezember 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Was, Andi hat einen Pulverer bei der Hand? *Eintrag ins Notizbuch*



Weiß ich nicht. Aber der Vorbau ist halt schon wieder so verdächtig unschwarz.


----------



## black soul (10. Dezember 2007)

Heute, 05:41 	  #760 
DIRK SAYS 

aus dem bett gefallen oder noch nicht drin gewesen ?
ich wollte heute abend  bestellen, neue erkenntnisse  und evtl.mit anhängen  ?

gruss BS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (10. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wie zur Hölle hast Du den Amöba-Vorbau jetzt schon wieder gepulvert bekommen?



Auf Ebay als Komplettset gekauft durch zufall gefunden


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Dezember 2007)

Gepinkelt und wieder reingelegen.


----------



## andi1969 (14. Dezember 2007)

Hab mir mal ne passende Gehirnschale zum Spassbike zugelegt


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. Dezember 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Hab mir mal ne passende Gehirnschale zum Spassbike zugelegt



Ich liebe es, zu zitieren, wenn Bilder dabei sind.  

Du wirst mir langsam unheimlich.


----------



## Eike. (14. Dezember 2007)

Mit Goggle? Was hast du denn vor?


----------



## Joerg_1969 (14. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

@Andi: Zum Glück hab' ich auch meinen kleinen Dreckspringer, sonst würde ich jetzt echt neidisch werden  
Und die Murmel sieht mal richtig cool und mit der Brille dann auch noch professionell. Hoffentlich darf ich da in Zukunft auch noch mitfahren  

@All: Viel Spaß bei der Weihnachtsfeier!


CU,
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (14. Dezember 2007)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Und die Murmel sieht mal richtig cool und mit der Brille dann auch noch professionell.



das ist aber eine Skibrille


----------



## Eike. (14. Dezember 2007)

Gibt es denn spezielle Brillen zum biken? Ich dachte da werden immer Skibrillen hergenommen.


----------



## andi1969 (15. Dezember 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Mit Goggle? Was hast du denn vor?



Schützt wunderbar bei Schlamm uns kaltem Wetter


----------



## Eike. (17. Dezember 2007)

Mal wieder was neues:





Die hässliche Arial-Schrift hat mich schon die ganze Zeit gestört. Also hab ich im Internet ein paar hundert Schriftarten durchsucht bis ich eine hatte die der Speci-Schrift ähnlich sieht. Dann noch ein bischen mit einem Font-Editor dran rumgebastelt und plotten lassen (ufflkeba.de - schnell und günstig )

Für die Suchmaschine: Schriftart Specialized Font Brock Bold , Fonds-Editoren gibts als Share-/Freeware


----------



## andi1969 (17. Dezember 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Mal wieder was neues:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doch das sieht echt besser aus gefällt mir


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. Dezember 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Mal wieder was neues:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie geil. Hast Du den Schriftzug auf den Dreck geklebt???


----------



## Eike. (18. Dezember 2007)

Schau mal genau hin, um den Uffbebba ist schön saubergewischt  Ich putz doch bei der Affenkälte kein Bike


----------



## Don Stefano (18. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt könnste aber dein Profilbild aktualisieren.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (18. Dezember 2007)

Und da ich zu faul zum Suchen bin (zumindest vorläufig), habe ich den Hersteller meines Fullys angeschrieben und nach der Schriftart gefragt. 

Schau'n mer mal, was dabei raus kommt.


----------



## iTom (18. Dezember 2007)

Probleme habt ihr...

Bei meinen Rädern wäre überhaupt kein Platz für so viel Schriftzug. Ich brauche den ganzen Platz für den Dreck So schnickschnackzeuchs ist quatsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (18. Dezember 2007)

iTom schrieb:


> Probleme habt ihr...
> 
> Bei meinen Rädern wäre überhaupt kein Platz für so viel Schriftzug. Ich brauche den ganzen Platz für den Dreck So schnickschnackzeuchs ist quatsch



PÖH Langweiler .....das muss für 2008


----------



## Eike. (18. Dezember 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Jetzt könnste aber dein Profilbild aktualisieren.



Iss was dran. Dafür brauch ich aber erstmal wieder ein sauberes Rad.

@iTom: Aufkleber und Dreck sind stabelbar  also kein Platzproblem


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Dezember 2007)

Hab was neues:


----------



## andi1969 (21. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hab was neues:



Pizzalieferung.... und bremst......


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. Dezember 2007)

... leider nicht richtig.

Ich glaub, beim Umbauen hab ich hinten die Bremse belüftet. Jedenfalls verliert sie Druck.

Hat einer von euch ne Idee wo ich ne Shimano-Bremse schnell entlüftet bekomme? Die Werkstatt von manchen Bikeläden hat ja sicher zwischen den Jahren zu, wenn überhaupt der Laden auf hat.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Brasilianerinnen und Brasilianer, hallo Nicht-Brasilianerinnen und Nicht-Brasilianer,

ich wünsche euch und euren Familien ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und erholsame Feiertage.

Viele liebe Grüße

Dirk


----------



## iTom (24. Dezember 2007)

Auch von meiner Seite aus:







...und


----------



## speedygonzales (24. Dezember 2007)

ich wünsche euch alle una feliz Navidad.


----------



## andi1969 (24. Dezember 2007)

Hoho auch von mir und meiner Lady 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




an alle Brasilianer und Biker, *fröhliches Fest *und guten *Rutsch nach 2008*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen_KA (24. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> ... leider nicht richtig.
> 
> Hat einer von euch ne Idee wo ich ne Shimano-Bremse schnell entlüftet bekomme? Die Werkstatt von manchen Bikeläden hat ja sicher zwischen den Jahren zu, wenn überhaupt der Laden auf hat.



Selber machen? Klick mich!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. Dezember 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Selber machen? Klick mich!



Hab kein Werkzeug.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (24. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hab kein Werkzeug.



Wünsch dir doch Werkzeug zu Weihnachten .

Was fehlt? Ein 7er Imbus oder der Drehmonentschlüssel? Drehmomente kann man auch schätzen. Alternativ kannst du am Donnerstag bei mir in Spöck im Büro vorbei kommen, ich leih dir dann meinen Drehmomentschlüssel.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. Dezember 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Wünsch dir doch Werkzeug zu Weihnachten .
> 
> Was fehlt? Ein 7er Imbus oder der Drehmonentschlüssel? Drehmomente kann man auch schätzen. Alternativ kannst du am Donnerstag bei mir in Spöck im Büro vorbei kommen, ich leih dir dann meinen Drehmomentschlüssel.



Willst Du mich auf den Arm nehmen? 

Es fehlt die Spritze mit dem Anschlußstück und das Fläschchen mit dem DOT drin.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (24. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Willst Du mich auf den Arm nehmen?



Als ob ich sonst nicht genug zu tun hätte.



DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Es fehlt die Spritze mit dem Anschlußstück und das Fläschchen mit dem DOT drin.



Jetzt heul hier nicht rum. Spritze brauchst du nicht wenn du das DOT, das es ab  Donnerstag in jedem Fahrrad Geschäft zu kaufen gibt, in den Ausgleichbehälter reinkippst.

Alternativ sollte BOC in Karlsruhe auch ein Wartungsset für Shimano Bremsen haben.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (24. Dezember 2007)

Auch von mir schöne Feiertage und einen Guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2008!!!!

Viele Grüße vom schönen Bodensee!!! Bis nächstes Jahr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (24. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Es fehlt die Spritze mit dem Anschlußstück und das Fläschchen mit dem DOT drin.



*Kein DOT DIRK  Mineralöl bei Shimano* na das kann ja heiter werden


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Dezember 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Spritze brauchst du nicht wenn du das DOT, das es ab  Donnerstag in jedem Fahrrad Geschäft zu kaufen gibt, in den Ausgleichbehälter reinkippst.



Ich seh schon, Du bist auf dem Gebiet auch kein Fachmann.  



andi1969 schrieb:


> *Kein DOT DIRK  Mineralöl bei Shimano* na das kann ja heiter werden



Gut dass Du das nochmal erwähnst.


----------



## andi1969 (25. Dezember 2007)

...und mach es wie es in der Anleitung von Jürgen steht, dann läuft nicht´s schief......


----------



## Jürgen_KA (25. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich seh schon, Du bist auf dem Gebiet auch kein Fachmann.



Das ist ja wirklich kein Geheimnis. Solange ein Fahrrad keine serielle Schnittstelle hat und ein vernünftiger IP Stack darauf läuft wird sich das auch nicht ändern.

Bis dahin muss ich hier dumme Fragen stellen und Gebrauchsanweisungen lesen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Dezember 2007)

Dann geh ich halt am Do. mal zum BOC. Hoffentlich führen die dort so spezielles Werkzeug.

Alternativ könnt ich zum Rad und Tat gehen. Ist grad bei mir beim Geschäft ums Eck. Aber ob die sowas haben?


----------



## Eike. (25. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Alternativ könnt ich zum Rad und Tat gehen. Ist grad bei mir beim Geschäft ums Eck. Aber ob die sowas haben?



Eher noch als beim Boc. Zumindest für Magurabremsen haben die sämtliches Zubehör da.


----------



## andi1969 (26. Dezember 2007)

Neue Trittbretter für´s Rockhopperle


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Dezember 2007)

Geil, es schneit. Ich freu mich schon auf die erste Tour im Schnee.

Pedale sind gut. Hab ich auch in schwarz am Kona. Fahr sie aber blos nicht mit den kurzen Pins.


----------



## andi1969 (26. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Geil, es schneit. Ich freu mich schon auf die erste Tour im Schnee.
> 
> Pedale sind gut. Hab ich auch in schwarz am Kona. Fahr sie aber blos nicht mit den kurzen Pins.



Brems Dich es soll Eisregen geben nicht gut 

Die Pins tausch ich noch aus gegen Längere


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Dezember 2007)

Ich liebe Eis. Vor allem Bananeneis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (26. Dezember 2007)

Eistauchen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Dezember 2007)

Auch nicht schlecht. Wobei ich kein guter Schwimmer bin, was einem beim Tauchen ja entgegen kommen soll.


----------



## andi1969 (26. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Auch nicht schlecht. Wobei ich kein guter Schwimmer bin, was einem beim Tauchen ja entgegen kommen soll.



...man könnte auch Eiswürfeln....


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Dezember 2007)

Eisenbahnfahren?


----------



## andi1969 (26. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Eisenbahnfahren?



  

*Eis*tüten , oder in die *Eis*en steigen....so lansam wird irre


----------



## Waldgeist (26. Dezember 2007)

im *Eis*cafe beim *Eis*bein mit Sauerkraut und *Eis *mit h*eis*sen Himbeeren die *Eis*blumen am Fenster betrachten. Da läuft es einem *eis*kjlt den Rücken hinunter.... 

P.S. draußen hat es nur noch -0,9°. Werde den obersten Kragenknopf wieder aufmachen.


----------



## iTom (26. Dezember 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Neue Trittbretter für´s Rockhopperle



Da ist Dreck dran am Rad, Andi   Das bin ich nicht gewohnt von Dir


----------



## iTom (26. Dezember 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Brems Dich es soll Eisregen geben nicht gut
> 
> Die Pins tausch ich noch aus gegen Längere



Es gäbe auch Reifen mit Spikes... Dann wäre ja der Eisregen kein Hindernis mehr.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Dezember 2007)

Im Alter wird jedes "Material" halt müde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (26. Dezember 2007)

Jungs, ihr macht mir ANGST!!!! 
Vollvisierhelm, Skibrille, Kettenführungsrollen, Dolly mit 300mm Federweg (oder sind es mehr  ), Protektoren (Schulter, Body, Arm, Beine, Knie etc), Bärentatzen... fehlt nur noch Spaten, Bagger und Kettensäge um die entsprechende Strecke mit Table, Double, Northshore etc. zu bauen!!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Dezember 2007)

Bevor ich es vergesse:

Dir Jürgen viel Spaß beim boarden.


----------



## iTom (27. Dezember 2007)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr ob ich das schon gepostet hatte, hier aber für den einen oder anderen vielleicht interessant. Ist u.a. mit Anliegern und anderen Schnickschnack versehen.

Hornbuckel in Eppingen

Wenn es das Wetter demnächst mal zulässt, werde ich von hieraus mim Rad nach dort hin fahrn Oder vielleicht auch mim Auto/Zug + Rad
Falls der eine od. andere Lust haben sollte...


----------



## andi1969 (27. Dezember 2007)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr ob ich das schon gepostet hatte, hier aber für den einen oder anderen vielleicht interessant. Ist u.a. mit Anliegern und anderen Schnickschnack versehen.
> 
> Hornbuckel in Eppingen
> 
> ...



Das sieht aber sehr vielversprechend aus(hab mal die Bilder angeschaut)wenn´s passt bin ich dabei...


----------



## andi1969 (27. Dezember 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Jungs, ihr macht mir ANGST!!!!
> ... fehlt nur noch Spaten, Bagger und Kettensäge um die entsprechende Strecke mit Table, Double, Northshore etc. zu bauen!!!



Mhhh..... na mal schauen was die Haushaltskasse noch hergibt gibt auch custommade Bagger


----------



## iTom (1. Januar 2008)

Erster...


Ein gutes neues Jahr wünsche ich allen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (1. Januar 2008)

2ter!
Wünsche euch ein materialschonendes 2008!


----------



## Joerg_1969 (1. Januar 2008)

Auch von mir ein gutes neues Jahr!   

Auf viele schöne gemeinsame Touren und geniale Trails!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. Januar 2008)

4.er
Euch auch allen ein gutes neues Jahr!!!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Januar 2008)

Schließ mich euch an und wünsche euch ein schönes neues Jahr 2008, dass alle eure Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen.

Und natürlich fette Trails.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Und natürlich fette Trails.


Wonderland wir kommen.....


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Januar 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Wonderland wir kommen.....



Aber hallo!


----------



## iTom (2. Januar 2008)

@Andi

Ich war heut' auf Deinem Rollercoastertrail. Toller Trail 

Mir kam der Weg ein bisschen bekannt vor. Ein vor langer langer Zeit durchgeführter Schulausflug führte über den Weg. Nun habe ich diesen abgefahren.

Je nach dem mit wieviel Schwung man so manchen Abschnitt befährt, kann es aber gut sein, dass man den breiten "Grünstreifen" rechts vom Weg genauer unter die Lupe nimmt  
Bei mir was es beinahe soweit. Hatte aber noch geschickt die Kurve gekriegt 
Schöne kurze Rampen sind auch drin 

Werde ich demnächst wieder befahren, auch wieder von Bruchsal aus. War heute ne tolle Ausfahrt (ca. 3,5h/47km/ca. 800 Hm) Ich habe auch einige tolle Wege entdeckt. Hierzu aber bald mehr. Bin mim GPS-Gedönse unterwegs gewesen. Es scheint sehr brauchbar zu sein .


----------



## andi1969 (2. Januar 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> @Andi
> 
> Ich war heut' auf Deinem Rollercoastertrail. Toller Trail
> 
> ...



 Kommt nicht schlecht gelle vorallem mit Schwung in die Kurfen und dann hopp in den Grünbereich


----------



## Rebell-78 (2. Januar 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> 2ter!
> Wünsche euch ein materialschonendes 2008!



Wookie,

hast Du noch dein Scott? Meine nur wg. BM Video. Bist mit was anderes unterwegs gewesen.
Mein 1. und Letzte BM --> Scheibe verbogen, Tretlager am sack und 50% geschoben.
2008 versuche ich noch 1 x, ohne klicks.


UND Frohes Neues Jahr


----------



## speedygonzales (3. Januar 2008)

Frohes neues Jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (3. Januar 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Frohes neues Jahr!



Na wieder im Lande Günter


----------



## speedygonzales (3. Januar 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Na wieder im Lande Günter



jow! Berlin is cool aber da gibt es ja keine Berge


----------



## wookie (4. Januar 2008)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Wookie,
> 
> hast Du noch dein Scott? Meine nur wg. BM Video. Bist mit was anderes unterwegs gewesen.
> Mein 1. und Letzte BM --> Scheibe verbogen, Tretlager am sack und 50% geschoben.
> ...




wünsch dir auch ein frohes neues!
ich habe mein scott noch, nur war dort das schaltwerk verbogen. da macht das schalten keinen spaß. mit dem cannondale hardtail und 8 cm (realistische 7) federweg (nur vorne) kommt ein sehr direktes feeling auf 

dein letzter BM-ride? wenn der pechphase kommt bestimmt wieder die glückstphase


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. Januar 2008)

Mein Kona hat heute eine Waage gesehen. 17 Kilo. Bitter.


----------



## Eike. (5. Januar 2008)

Tja, da sind ja auch nicht gerade Leichtbaukomponenten verbaut  Ich bin mal gespannt was bei meinem neuen am Ende raus kommt.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (5. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Mein Kona hat heute eine Waage gesehen. 17 Kilo. Bitter.


Eine wahre Dolly, alles andere ist Kinderkacke!!!!


----------



## Joerg_1969 (5. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Mein Kona hat heute eine Waage gesehen. 17 Kilo. Bitter.



Tja Dirk,

dass muss dann mit Kondition ausgeglichen werden  (oder eisernem Willen).
Aber beim Bergaufquälen kannst dir dann ja immer den bevorstehenden Abfahrtsspaß vor Augen halten.

@Eike: Gib mal nen Tipp zum Projekt.


----------



## black soul (5. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Mein Kona hat heute eine Waage gesehen. 17 Kilo. Bitter.



schwer ist stabil  
da du grösser und schwerer und jünger bist,  dürfte das ja wohl kein problem sein. 
meine waage hat 18,2 gezeigt am donnerstag.
ach ja, gutes neues noch auch an eike. ihr zwei seid halt die einzigen die ich pers.kenne. 
ich hoff doch, das elende wetter lässt mal nach und es reicht für ne runde.
gruss BS


----------



## Eike. (5. Januar 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> @Eike: Gib mal nen Tipp zum Projekt.



Klein mit viel Oberweite, quasi Dollys kleine Schwester   Bilder und Infos gibts nächste Woche wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin und die wichtigsten Teile da sind. 
Ach ja, mein aktueller Benutzertitel gibt auch einen Tipp *sing* Das gaaaanze Leben ist ein Quiz ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (5. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ach ja, mein aktueller Benutzertitel gibt auch einen Tipp *sing* Das gaaaanze Leben ist ein Quiz ....



Na ja, eine Pike von SRAM ist dann wohl am "Projekt" dran. 

Dann warte ich eben auf die neuesten Nachrichten von dir...


P.S.: Sch.... Wetter!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. Januar 2008)

@ BS und die anderen:

Euch natürlich auch ein gutes neues Jahr. Ist ja schon wieder alt, eigentlich.  


Ich versteh das mit dem massigen Gewicht nicht so ganz.

Der Rahmen wiegt ohne Dämpfer 2800g, der Dämpfer vielleicht nochmal 900 mit Feder.

Die Gabel wiegt sicher nicht wesentlich mehr wie eine vergleichbare Gabel mit 150 mm.

Die Felgen sind DH-Felgen. Wiegen ca. 730g. Das sind gegenüber normalen FR-Felgen aber auch nur 400g mehr für das Paar.

Ansonsten fahre ich nur Endurostandart-Parts.

LX-Kurbel und Innenlager mit Alubashguard. LX-Umwerfer, XT-Schaltwerk. Formular-Naben mit XT-Spannern und XT-Kassette.

Roox-Stütze mit Flite. Hussefelt Lenker-Vorbau. Shimano 525er Discbremsen mit 203er Scheiben.

Specialized Enduro D2 1ply bzw. Diesel Pro falt -Reifen mittlerweile wieder mit normalen Conti-Schläuchen.

Was ist an dem Bock nur so schwer?


----------



## andi1969 (6. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Mein Kona hat heute eine Waage gesehen. 17 Kilo. Bitter.



Och meine Rockhopper hat auch zugenommen....13.3kilo von 10.7kilo vorher


----------



## speedygonzales (6. Januar 2008)

tja wenn man sich mit den Weihnachtsgebäck nicht beherrschen kann..

hinzu noch die Brasilianer Weihnachtsfeier, da wurde ja gegessen, wie wenn es kein morgen mehr gebe..

und sich jetzt beschwerden.. jaja....


----------



## Eike. (6. Januar 2008)

Jo mei, wenns bezahlt ist kann mans ja nicht liegen lassen


----------



## speedygonzales (6. Januar 2008)

Radfahren im Wald - Nicht alles ist erlaubt.

http://www.ka-news.de/karlsruhe/news.php4?show=mme200814-833H

viva la revolución..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (6. Januar 2008)

Naja nix neues.

Komisch, wir sind offenbar immer gleichzeitig online


----------



## Eike. (7. Januar 2008)

Rubbeldizack - Katz aus dem Sack:





Der Rest trudelt in den nächsten Tagen bis Wochen noch ein. Bis jetzt hab ich noch zwei Vorderradbremsen (dumm gelaufen, hat vielleicht jemand eine lange Avid Bremsleitung?), eine Pike Air, den LRS (meinen alten kann ich wegen der Steckachse ja net hernehmen), eine LX-HTII Kurbel, LX Shifter und eine Kassette. So wahnsinnig viel fehlt also gar nimmer. Das Schaltwerk soll das gleiche werden wie am Stumpi (ich find die alte XTR einfach geil ), Umwerfer was grad kommt. Ich versuch noch eine LouiseFR fürs Hinterrad zu ergattern, dann wird die Juicy5 wieder verkauft.
Tja und weil der Rahmen ein Komplettset war hab ich auch was abzugeben. Braucht jemand einen schwarzen Bleiklotz auf dem Marzocchi Dirtjumper III (2004, topp Zustand 100mm, rechts im Bild) draufsteht? Oder eine Truvativ Boxguide Kettenführung oder ein Deore Schaltwerk sammt Shifter? Immer her mit den Geboten


----------



## Eike. (7. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Die Gabel wiegt sicher nicht wesentlich mehr wie eine vergleichbare Gabel mit 150 mm.



Da wär ich mir nicht mehr so sicher seit ich gerade mal die DJ3 die beim Rahmen dabei war gewogen hab. Die Küchenwaage hat gleich die Segel gestrichen - gut die kann nur 2 kilo. Also eben ins Bad und nicht schlecht gestaunt. Meine Köfperfettwaage sagt 3,1kg  aber kein Gramm Fett  angegeben ist die bei MZ mit 2,8kg.
Das gibt mit der Pike ein starkes Kilo Gewichtsersparnis  Und auch die Geometrieverändgerung sollte trotz 4cm mehr Federweg erträglich bleiben. Die Pike baut laut Datenblatt kaum höher als die Dirtjumper.


----------



## iTom (7. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Rubbeldizack - Katz aus dem Sack:



  
Da können wir ja bald im Rudel eine Scott 'sche Runde drehen. Hat ja fast jeder ein Scott zuhause


----------



## Eike. (7. Januar 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Da können wir ja bald im Rudel eine Scott 'sche Runde drehen. Hat ja fast jeder ein Scott zuhause



Ok, dir ist aber schon klar, dass das zwar ein Hardtail aber keine Rennfeile wird gell? Ok für ein Kind könnts passen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Rubbeldizack - Katz aus dem Sack:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bräuchte einen Shiftguide.  

Kannst Du was zur Geo sagen? Müßte ja eher kurz sein, oder?

Falls Du noch nen kürzeren Vorbau brauchst, ich hab noch nen Kona-70er mit 10° Steigung rumliegen. Allerdings mit 25,schießmichtot-Klemmung. Und Reifen hab ich auch noch genug daheim rumliegen. Meld Dich einfach.

Und wegen meiner Gabel: Meinst du die ist schwerer wie ne Minute?


----------



## wookie (7. Januar 2008)

bei einer scott runde würde ich auch gerne mitmachen, - mein scott ist auch keine "Rennfeile", sondern eher ne Mucki-Bude


----------



## Eike. (7. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte einen Shiftguide.
> 
> Kannst Du was zur Geo sagen? Müßte ja eher kurz sein, oder?
> 
> ...



Ist leider "nur" eine Boxguide also nur für ein Kettenblatt, sonst würd ichs ja behalten 
Die Geo ist genau das was ich wollte. Ein kurzes Sattelrohr (40,5cm) aber mit pi*daumen 56cm länge (waagerecht gemessen) nicht zu kurz um auch Freeride-Touren ohne Rückenschmerzen zu fahren. Der Rahmen ist technisch und optisch in einem Topp-Zustand. Selbst an den "üblichen-Verdächtigen" Stellen sind kaum Abschürfungen und das Dekor finde ich geil. Wenn ich Glück hab hat die Pike den gleichen Farbton wie das Grausilber vom Rahmen. Mal sehen, die müsste morgen kommen.
Auf das Angebot mit dem Vorbau komme ich mal zum testen gerne mal zurück wenn der Bock fertig ist. Beim Rahmen war einer von Scott mit 8cm Länge dabei, der Klemmendurchmesser ist der gleiche.
Zur Gabel: Laut der Manitou-HP wiegt die Minute 3,6 Pound. Das sind wohl ~1,63kg (scheint mir ein bischen wenig?). Wenn das so stimmt wiegt die DJ3 fast das doppelte. Das Ding ist halt auf robust und massiv gebaut, noch mehr als MZ sowieso schon


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ist leider "nur" eine Boxguide also nur für ein Kettenblatt, sonst würd ichs ja behalten
> Die Geo ist genau das was ich wollte. Ein kurzes Sattelrohr (40,5cm) aber mit pi*daumen 56cm länge (waagerecht gemessen) nicht zu kurz um auch Freeride-Touren ohne Rückenschmerzen zu fahren. Der Rahmen ist technisch und optisch in einem Topp-Zustand. Selbst an den "üblichen-Verdächtigen" Stellen sind kaum Abschürfungen und das Dekor finde ich geil. Wenn ich Glück hab hat die Pike den gleichen Farbton wie das Grausilber vom Rahmen. Mal sehen, die müsste morgen kommen.
> Auf das Angebot mit dem Vorbau komme ich mal zum testen gerne mal zurück wenn der Bock fertig ist. Beim Rahmen war einer von Scott mit 8cm Länge dabei, der Klemmendurchmesser ist der gleiche.
> Zur Gabel: Laut der Manitou-HP wiegt die Minute 3,6 Pound. Das sind wohl ~1,63kg (scheint mir ein bischen wenig?). Wenn das so stimmt wiegt die DJ3 fast das doppelte. Das Ding ist halt auf robust und massiv gebaut, noch mehr als MZ sowieso schon




Ich find richtig geil dass wir hier langsam noch zum Rennradverein werden.   Freu mich schon richtig auf die erste gemeinsame Ausfahrt.


----------



## iTom (7. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ok, dir ist aber schon klar, dass das zwar ein Hardtail aber keine Rennfeile wird gell? Ok für ein Kind könnts passen



Der Voltagerahmen ist zwar im "Dirt"-Bereich angesiedelt, ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass mein Scott sowas von Dirt an sich haften hat, da würde jeder Dirt-Fahrer blass vor Neid werden  

HT hin oder her, Du müßtest ja damit fahren; ob Du damit fliegen kannst, muß erst noch bewiesen werden. Ich für meinen Teil habe es bewiesen, dass ich sogar mim Fully "fliegen" kann. Besame lässt grüßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Januar 2008)

Ich hab meine hintere Bremse gereinige. Dazu hab ich mit Aceton die Scheibe und die Beläge abgewischt. 

Jetzt gleiten die Beläge auf der Scheibe wie das scharfe Messer durch die Butter. Gibt sich das wieder, bzw. muss sich das ganze wieder einbremsen oder hab ich meine Beläge ruiniert?


----------



## andi1969 (7. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich hab meine hintere Bremse gereinige. Dazu hab ich mit Aceton die Scheibe und die Beläge abgewischt.
> 
> Jetzt gleiten die Beläge auf der Scheibe wie das scharfe Messer durch die Butter. Gibt sich das wieder, bzw. muss sich das ganze wieder einbremsen oder hab ich meine Beläge ruiniert?



Beläge mit 80ziger Schleifpapier anschleifen dann müßte das wieder gehen


----------



## Eike. (7. Januar 2008)

Wenns organische Beläge sind könnte das Aceton das Bindeharz gelöst haben, dann wären die wohl hin. Gesinterten Belägen sollte das eigentlich nichts ausmachen.


----------



## andi1969 (7. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Rubbeldizack - Katz aus dem Sack:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist ja geil Alter na das wird lustig am Wattkopf 
Häng die Teile doch in den Bikemarkt... da geht immer was und den Umwerfer fürs Stumpi ist noch da....


----------



## Eike. (7. Januar 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> und den Umwerfer fürs Stumpi ist noch da....



Darauf bau ich. Der Umwerfer vom Stumpi kommt dann ans Voltage. Vorrausgesetzt den kann man auch von oben anlenken. Im Moment ist das unter der Dreckkruste nicht so recht zu erkennen . Sonst schau ich ob ich beim Boc günstig an einen ran komme. Da kann man ja auch einen Downswing montieren.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wenns organische Beläge sind könnte das Aceton das Bindeharz gelöst haben, dann wären die wohl hin. Gesinterten Belägen sollte das eigentlich nichts ausmachen.



Woran erkenn ich ob es organische Beläge sind? Haben die ne besondere Bezeichnung? Gefeilt hab ich sie schon. Hat rein garnix gebracht.

Ist zwar nicht am Kona, aber das Rennrad sollte auch bremsen.


----------



## Eike. (7. Januar 2008)

Erkennen kann man das soweit ich weis gar nicht. Von Shimano gibts organische und gesinterte. Keine Ahnung welche da Standard sind. Versuch es mal mit dem Aufrauhen und wenn das nix hilft wirst du wohl neue brauchen. Ich hatte das zweimal. Einmal warens Brennnesseln die in der Bremse richtig schön ausgepresst wurde und einmal hab ich wohl mit fettigen Fingern auf die Beläge gepackt. Danach haben die auch nicht mehr nennenswert gebremst.


----------



## andi1969 (7. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Woran erkenn ich ob es organische Beläge sind? Haben die ne besondere Bezeichnung? Gefeilt hab ich sie schon. Hat rein garnix gebracht.
> 
> Ist zwar nicht am Kona, aber das Rennrad sollte auch bremsen.



....wenn es orginal Shimpansobeläge sind steht hinten drauf RESIN auf der Trägerplatte....


----------



## Deleted 4120 (7. Januar 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Da können wir ja bald im Rudel eine Scott 'sche Runde drehen. Hat ja fast jeder ein Scott zuhause


stimmt  , ist sogar auch ein HT!!!

Jungs,ihr seid wohl richtig scharf den BM zu rocken mit Euren Bikes, sehe ich das richtig???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (7. Januar 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> stimmt  , ist sogar auch ein HT!!!
> 
> Jungs,ihr seid wohl richtig scharf den BM zu rocken mit Euren Bikes, sehe ich das richtig???



Äh jaaaa. Und das gilt für beide Bikes


----------



## Deleted 4120 (7. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Äh jaaaa. Und das gilt für beide Bikes


kann ich nur mit meinem Speci...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Januar 2008)

Sollten wir da nicht einen Hüter des Trails mitnehmen, wenn wir das in Angriff nehmen? Ich meine, wegen den Besitzverhältnissen.

Am HT fahre ich übrigens ne Magura.


----------



## Eike. (7. Januar 2008)

Hey mich fragt ja auch keiner wenn er *meinen* Brombeertrail runterfährt  Also wenn von den BM-Entdeckern jemand mitkommen will sag ich bestimmt nicht nein aber um Erlaubnis frag ich net 

Frag am besten mal im Magura-Forum ob Acteon die Beläge angreift. Ich hab da eigentlich immer schnelle Antworten bekommen.

Ach noch was vergessen: Hat jemand einen passenden Schlüssel für das Lager im Anhang?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Januar 2008)

Ich brauche jetzt schnell ne wissenschaftliche Erklärung für folgendes Phänomen, oder ich werde mich einweisen lassen:

Ich fahre tatsächlich org. Beläge. Da diese aber noch fast neu sind, habe ich beschlossen, sie auszubauen und zur hälfte runterzufeilen, da ich hoffte, dass das Aceton net bis ganz durchgedrungen ist.

Gebracht hats nix. Gebremst hat die Bremse immer noch nicht.

Weil der Rahmen aber noch etwas dreckig war, hab ich das Rad noch mit nem nassen Schwamm abgerieben und dabei ist wohl auch Wasser auf die Bremse gekommen. Und jetzt bremst sie wieder.

Das macht mich ganz fertig.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich brauche jetzt schnell ne wissenschaftliche Erklärung für folgendes Phänomen, oder ich werde mich einweisen lassen:
> 
> Ich fahre tatsächlich org. Beläge. Da diese aber noch fast neu sind, habe ich beschlossen, sie auszubauen und zur hälfte runterzufeilen, da ich hoffte, dass das Aceton net bis ganz durchgedrungen ist.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht war die Scheibe ja voll Aceton (was ist das eigentlich  ), die Du dann mit der Bikewäsche schön gesäubert hast??!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Januar 2008)

Aceton?


----------



## Rebell-78 (8. Januar 2008)

Alles was nicht funzt einfach vor glotze stellen und uri geller show einschalten.(Pro7)

Mein Magura FR liegt schon dort   Ob im wohnzimmer mit ein PKW wenden kann?


----------



## andi1969 (8. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Aceton?



*....also ich nehme immer Spiritus da passiert nichts egal welche Belagsorte * versuchs mal beim nächsten mal damit....


----------



## Jürgen_KA (8. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich brauche jetzt schnell ne wissenschaftliche Erklärung für folgendes Phänomen, oder ich werde mich einweisen lassen:



Entweder die Pumuckl-Variante oder der Dreck vom Rahmen hängt jetzt auf den Belägen und bremst. Spätestens bei der ersten Abfahrt ist der Dreck dann aber wieder abgebremst.

Auf PRO7 läuft gerade "The next Uri Geller". Ruf doch da mal an, vielleicht war's ja der?

Dirk, konzentriere dich. Du bist müde, deine Augen werden ganz schwer (oops, da ist ja deine Brieftasche), deine Bremsen bremsen wieder und Dolly wiegt nur noch 10 kg. 
Ich ruf schon die netten Männer mit der gemütlichen Weste an .


----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Aceton?


wußte doch das mir diese Formel bekannt vor kommt!!




aber danke nochmal für den Link


----------



## Eike. (8. Januar 2008)

Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Aceton wird als gängiges *Lösungs*- und Extraktions*mittel für Harze*, Fette und Öle, Kolophonium, Celluloseacetat sowie als Nagellackentferner eingesetzt.



Das bestätigt meinen Verdacht, dass das Acteon das Harz angreift und damit die Bindematrix der Beläge schwächt. Offenbar ist es mit dem Wasser ausgespült worden, die oberen gelösten Schichten werden abgerieben und der Belag funktioniert wieder. Soweit der Idealfall. Ich würde die ersten Abfahrten mal ein bischen vorsichtig sein und abwarten obs hält. Wenn ja - Glück gehabt und in Zukunft keine Lösungsmittel auf organsiche Beläge  Bei mir hat immer Wasser mit ein bischen Spüli gereicht. Danach reichlich Wasser drüber und gut ist. Wenn man nicht gerade Öl oder Fett auf die Scheibe bekommt braucht man eigentlich nicht mehr sauber machen.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. Januar 2008)

Bevor Du Dich nach der nächsten Abfahrt wieder im AZR befindest, kauf Dir lieber neue Beläge!!!


----------



## Eike. (8. Januar 2008)

Mein Lagerproblem hat sich grad erledigt. Die Wasserpumpenzange hats rausgeholt  Bevor jemand entsetzt aufschreit - das Lager läuft ziemlich rauh, deswegen wars mir ziemlich wurscht wenns hinterher aussieht als hätte einer dran rumgenagt.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> ... würde die ersten Abfahrten mal ein bischen vorsichtig sein und abwarten ...



Kann sich ein Mensch so verstellen?


----------



## Eike. (8. Januar 2008)

Man hört, dass wiederholte Krankenhausaufenthalte vorsichtig machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Januar 2008)

Das hab ich auch schon gehört. Hab aber auch schon gehört, dass vier Wochen AZR mit Vollpension besser sein sollen wir arbeiten.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (9. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch schon gehört. Hab aber auch schon gehört, dass vier Wochen AZR mit Vollpension besser sein sollen wir arbeiten.



Da fällt mir nur ein: Lieber arm dran als Arm ab! (ich hoffe, ihr entschuldigt diesen uuuuuralten dummen Spruch)


----------



## Deleted 4120 (9. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch schon gehört. Hab aber auch schon gehört, dass vier Wochen AZR mit Vollpension besser sein sollen wir arbeiten.


und die Mittagspause in der Badischen Backstub' bikequatschend verbringen!!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Januar 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Da fällt mir nur ein: Lieber arm dran als Arm ab! (ich hoffe, ihr entschuldigt diesen uuuuuralten dummen Spruch)



Das macht 2 Euro ins Phrasenschwein.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (9. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Das macht 2 Euro ins Phrasenschwein.


oder eine Runde beim nächsten Stammtisch!!! Apropos Stammtisch, wann ist der nächste??


----------



## Eike. (9. Januar 2008)

Wenn der Postmann zweimal klingelt (bzw einmal Stumläutet):


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wenn der Postmann zweimal klingelt (bzw einmal Stumläutet):



Baust Du Dir ne CC-Feile auf? Der Vorbau passt ja fast nicht mehr aufs Bild.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (9. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wenn der Postmann zweimal klingelt (bzw einmal Stumläutet):



Wie geil, sich die Simsons reinziehen und dabei am Bike schrauben, dass nenn ich Studileben  !!! 
2 für die Vorurteilskasse


----------



## Eike. (9. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Baust Du Dir ne CC-Feile auf? Der Vorbau passt ja fast nicht mehr aufs Bild.



Die sportlich gestreckte Sitzposition war mir schon wichtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (9. Januar 2008)

Poploc-Lenkerhebel am Dirtjumper?


----------



## Eike. (9. Januar 2008)

War halt bei der Gabel dabei deswegen hab ichs erstmal montiert. Das Bike soll ja auch nicht als reiner Jumper eingesetzt werden sondern eher als Freeride-Hardtail deswegen warte ich mal ab ob es sich lohnt.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Januar 2008)

Mach den Hebel weg. Der wiegt doch bestimmt nicht wenig, oder?


----------



## Eike. (9. Januar 2008)

50g, natürlich alles gewogen 
Wahrscheinlich kommt der eh wieder weg. Den Lockout hab ich bei meinen anderen Rädern bisher ja auch praktisch nicht genutzt aber ich will mal sehen wie das MotionControl in Verbindung mit dem einstellbaren Floodgate funktioniert.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> ...MotionControl in Verbindung mit dem einstellbaren Floodgate...



Äh, welche Sternenzeit haben wir jetzt nochmal?


----------



## Eike. (9. Januar 2008)

Meine halbe Familie treibt sich im Produktmanagment rum, da is das noch harmlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Januar 2008)

Ich bin mit der Verstellung meiner Sattelstützenhöhe schon überfordert. Und Du kommst mir mit ... keine Ahnung was.

Hoffentlich funktioniert Deine Mühle bald, dass wir mal ne HT-Tour fahren können. Muss bis dahin zwar noch mächtig Kondition aufbauen, weil SS, aber ich habs da ja besser wie ihr alle. Ich hab das größte Potential.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Januar 2008)

Hier hab ich ein Lehrvideo zum Thema Umsetzen gefunden.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Januar 2008)

doppelpost


----------



## black soul (9. Januar 2008)

hi eike
grautliere zu dem neuen teil. du wirst  mit der pike sehr zufrieden sein, mein schätzle fährt die inzwischen auch. das motion conrol/floodgate einstellen braucht ein bisschen, aber wenn man das mal raus hat ist das eine feine sache. bergauf und an steilstufen.
ich hoffe doch man sieht sich mal, nicht nur zum kurzen hallo am zick zack.


----------



## iTom (9. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hier hab ich ein Lehrvideo zum Thema Umsetzen gefunden.



2x den selben Eintrag?

Dirk, Dein Gedankengut prellt. Normalerweise prellen Tasten auf der Tastatur...


----------



## Eike. (10. Januar 2008)

Wow heute geben sich hier die Paketboten die Klinke in die Hand. Kaum hatte ich die Laufräder montiert kam die Kurbel  Ich werd euch hier aber jetzt nicht mit Bilder vollballern. Wens interessiert der findet die Bilder in meinem Album. 
Bevor sich jemand über unpassende Details wie die Griffe oder den hässlichen Spacer auslassen will - das Ding wächst noch und einige Sachen sind nur als Platzhalter dran.


----------



## andi1969 (10. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wow heute geben sich hier die Paketboten die Klinke in die Hand. Kaum hatte ich die Laufräder montiert kam die Kurbel  Ich werd euch hier aber jetzt nicht mit Bilder vollballern. Wens interessiert der findet die Bilder in meinem Album.
> Bevor sich jemand über unpassende Details wie die Griffe oder den hässlichen Spacer auslassen will - das Ding wächst noch und einige Sachen sind nur als Platzhalter dran.



Jo Kleiner kannst einen *Weißen *haben denn etwas ungebrauchteren oder Eike 

Man im nächsten Leben werd ich Student


----------



## Eike. (10. Januar 2008)

Ui klasse. Ich bin mal gespannt auf die empörten Kommentare


----------



## andi1969 (10. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ui klasse. Ich bin mal gespannt auf die empörten Kommentare



.....ach Eike das sind doch alle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





oder.....


----------



## Eike. (11. Januar 2008)

Hat von euch jemand kurze Kettenblattschrauben (~5mm) oder passende Unterlegscheiben (Innen 10mm, Außen ~12mm, 1,5-2mm dick) über? Was ich bis jetzt im Internet gefunden hab ich so teuer, dass ich mir auch gleich eine Bashguard samt passenden Schrauben kaufen kann. Und bei den Unterlegscheiben im Baumarkt ist der Außendurchmesser zu groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeamJung (11. Januar 2008)

BOC hat welche 1,5  das Stück  .. wéiß ich aus aktuellem Anlass

Tschuldigung fürs dauerhafte Mitlesen


----------



## Don Stefano (11. Januar 2008)

Hab aus aktuellem Anlass einen Satz Rohloff U-Scheiben da. Kannst du die Orginalen nicht einfach abfeilen (hab ich gemacht)?


----------



## Eike. (11. Januar 2008)

TeamJung schrieb:


> BOC hat welche 1,5  das Stück  .. wéiß ich aus aktuellem Anlass



Online oder hier in Ka im Laden? Da war ich die Woche mal wieder weil ich gedacht hab die wären endlich mit dem Umbau fertig. Da war aber grad großes Einräumen angesagt und wirklich was finden konnte man eher net.



TeamJung schrieb:


> Tschuldigung fürs dauerhafte Mitlesen



Macht nix, dafür schau ich auch ständig bei euch rein 



			
				Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du die Orginalen nicht einfach abfeilen (hab ich gemacht)?



Jo wär auch ne Möglichkeit aber für alle Fälle möchte ich auch die Möglichkeit haben mal wieder das originale Kettenblatt drauf zu machen, zB ums mal zu verkaufen.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (11. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Online oder hier in Ka im Laden? Da war ich die Woche mal wieder weil ich gedacht hab die wären endlich mit dem Umbau fertig. Da war aber grad großes Einräumen angesagt und wirklich was finden konnte man eher net.



Gefunden hab ich da auch noch nie was. Aber der Typ hinter der Schraubertheke packt dir auch ein paar Schrauben aus seinem Sortiment ab.


----------



## TeamJung (11. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Macht nix, dafür schau ich auch ständig bei euch rein



BOC im Laden in KA (sagt meine Freundin  )


----------



## Eike. (11. Januar 2008)

Dann schau ich da nochmal vorbei, danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Oskar1974 (11. Januar 2008)

Hallo Jungs bin auch wieder am Schrauben !

KCNC TI PRO LITE 138 gr 27,2/350




Titanschrauenkit fürs Scalpel(Bremse)




Juicy Ultimate Stahlschrauben (Scalpel)




Bis dann !! 
  
Pat


----------



## Eike. (11. Januar 2008)

Hast du dir 16g gekauft?


----------



## Oskar1974 (11. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hast du dir 16g gekauft?



Das auch   und keinen Rost mehr !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (11. Januar 2008)

Jaja die schlimmen Leiden des Leichtbauers....16g sind Welten.


----------



## speedygonzales (12. Januar 2008)

eure Meinung zum  Specialized 2008 Stumpjumper FSR Comp?
finde leider nirgends Testberichte..


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Januar 2008)

Schau Dir mal das Pitch an. Ist stabiler und hat etwas mehr FW.


----------



## Eike. (12. Januar 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> eure Meinung zum  Specialized 2008 Stumpjumper FSR Comp?
> finde leider nirgends Testberichte..



Mit Sicherheit ein gutes Allround-Bike wenn auch bestimmt nicht grad eines der günstigsten, Speci halt. Außerdem war das 07er der letzte echte Stumpjumper  Das neue ist ja eher ein Enduro SL Light  
Disclaimer: Der letzte Satz war natürlich reine persönliche Meinung, subjektiver gehts nimmer 

Das Pitch ist schon eine andere Klasse. Würde mir persönlich auch mehr zusagen aber ist halt mehr ein Freerider als ein Tourer. Wenn man nicht bevorzugt über holpriges Geläuf der Schwerkraft folgt macht das weniger Sinn.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Januar 2008)

Ich finde, das Pitch ist ein super Kompromiss. Soll unter 15 Kilo wiegen, hat Zweifachkettenblatt, Pike (also ca. 140 mm FW) und kostet weniger wie des Stumpie.

Was will man mehr?


Und bei dem 16g-Thema enthalte ich mangels Verständnis.


----------



## Eike. (12. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Soll unter 15 Kilo wiegen



Das ist mal ne Ansage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Das ist mal ne Ansage.



Hab nochmal nachgelesen. 14,4 sogar nur. Davon bin ich mit meiner Kiste noch etwas weiter weg.  

Ist Dein Würfelzucker heute nass geworden, beim biken?


----------



## Eike. (12. Januar 2008)

Ne alles schön trocken nach Hause gekommen. Aber jetzt federt mein Dämpfer nicht mehr komplett aus  Den muss ich wohl mal einschicken wenn das andere Bike fertig ist.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Januar 2008)

Autsch. Ich sags ja: Luftdämpfer.  

Was fehlt Dir noch, beim Scott?


----------



## Eike. (12. Januar 2008)

Nach dem was ich hier im Forum gefunden hab gibt es offenbar den Triad-DÃ¤mpfern ein Problem wenn das Bike aus der warmen Wohnung kommt und dann bei niedrigen Temperaturen gefahren wird.

Scotty fehlen noch

Kassette (schon geordert XT 11-34 oder die SRAM vom Stumpi)
Kette
Kleinzeug wie Griffe, ZÃ¼ge etc. (auch schon bestellt)
Bremsen (bis jetzt hab ich ja zwei Vorderradbremsen, bzw Moto-Style wÃ¼rde gehen)
Umwerfer 
Reifen sind auch noch nicht geklÃ¤rt, aber da werd ich erstmal die Larsen aufziehen die jetzt aufm Stadt-Stumpi sind

Jetzt fahr ich zum Boc und schau da nach den Kettenblattschrauben. Aufm Grabeltisch hab ich da auch einen LX Umwerfer fÃ¼r 8â¬ gesehen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Januar 2008)

Reifen hätte ich auch noch einiges daheim rumliegen. Alles in 2,2 aufwärts und nichts leichtes.


----------



## Eike. (12. Januar 2008)

Was könntest du denn unter 1kg anbieten? Ich hätte fast bei BOC (wo ich übrigens nix von dem bekommen hab was ich wollte ) welche mitgenommen. Die haben da ein paar umgelabelte Kendas mit interessantem Profil für 16,95 das Paar. 
Der Umwerfer vom Grabbeltisch hatte leider schon ein neues Zuhause gefunden und bei meinem Schraubenwunsch meinte der (sehr nette) Herr an der Schraubertheke sowas müssten sie eigentlich haben aber leider wohl grad net da.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Januar 2008)

Die Specialized Enduro-Schlappen dürften ca. 800 g wiegen. Hab ich Paar.

Hab von Specialized auch noch Draht-Schlappen (Name weiß ich grad net) rumliegen. Die sind aber leider rundum stark gummiert. Sicher stabil aber net wirklich leicht.

Einen Gravity Pro hab ich auch noch rumliegen. Nur einmal gefahren.


----------



## Eike. (12. Januar 2008)

Die Enduros wären interessant.
Übrigens falls es jemanden interessiert, die reifen bei Boc sind Kenda Kinetics (Gelabelt als 2Danger Shaker) und wenn der Preis wirklich für ein Paar gilt (stand nicht auf dem Schild aber die Reifen sind immer ein Front und ein Rear mit Klebeband zusammen) ist er echt heiß, wahrscheinlich ein Sonderangebot zur Wiedereröffnung nach dem Umbau.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Januar 2008)

Enduros kann ich Dir geben.


----------



## andi1969 (12. Januar 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> eure Meinung zum  Specialized 2008 Stumpjumper FSR Comp?
> finde leider nirgends Testberichte..



wie währs mit Ghost AMR(120 mm Federweg) für 1500Euro, weil die Lagerqualität bei Specialized 2008 sehr zu wünschen übrig lässt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (12. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Enduros kann ich Dir geben.



Da schwätzen wir mal beim Stammtisch oder der nächsten Tour drüber


----------



## andi1969 (12. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Da schwätzen wir mal beim Stammtisch oder der nächsten Tour drüber



Die Enduros sind OK hab ich auch drauf.. Brot und Butter Reifen


----------



## Eike. (12. Januar 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Die Enduros sind OK hab ich auch drauf.. Brot und Butter Reifen



Genau das richtige für mein Rennrad


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Da schwätzen wir mal beim Stammtisch oder der nächsten Tour drüber



Morgen GBZ?


----------



## andi1969 (12. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Morgen GBZ?



Nää Eike guckt doch Sachen an die er sich nicht leisten kann  jedenfalls noch nicht


----------



## speedygonzales (13. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich finde, das Pitch ist ein super Kompromiss. Soll unter 15 Kilo wiegen, hat Zweifachkettenblatt, Pike (also ca. 140 mm FW) und kostet weniger wie des Stumpie.



die Stumpjumper wiegt alle komplett inkl Pedale nur 12,2 Kg..
Die fühlt sich so leicht an, dass man meint beim ersten Sturz brich das Ding zusammen.. vom Pitch habe ich noch nie was gehört... muss ich mir anschauen..


----------



## Eike. (13. Januar 2008)

So wie ich dich bis jetzt einschätzen würde passt ein SJ wahrscheinlich besser zu dir. Aber wenn du dich auch noch mehr Richtung Freeride orientieren willst und auch hin und wieder mal in den Bikepark willst ist das Pitch ganz sicher eine Überlegung wert, der Preis dürfte wohl ähnlich sein. Das Pitch ist als günstiger Allrounder zwischen Tour und Freeride konzipiert, im Neusprech heißt das wohl Allmountain oder auch Enduro. Also robuster Rahmen und Komponenten mit relativ viel Federweg (150mm hinten, 140 vorne) mit dem man aber auch Touren fahren kann.
Die Komponenten sind zum Teil nicht so der Knaller aber dafür ist das Bike vergleichsweise günstig. Wenn man da nach und nach noch ein paar Teile austauscht ist das ein sehr geiles Teil.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Januar 2008)

Wie ich unseren Speedy kenne (und korrigier mich wenn ich daneben liege), sucht er eigentlich ein Sorglosbike.

Eins, mit dem er überall rauf und runter kommt. Unspektakurlär aber sicher.

Was er sicher nicht sucht, ist eine Karre, die er nach jeder Tour komplett zerlegen und warten muss. "Was Geld kostet, soll auch Halten."

Bei leichten Bikes mit viel Federweg ist es halt so, dass viele Teile am Limit konstruiert sind. Sei es am Rahmen oder auch bei Laufrädern und anderen Anbauteilen. 

Hier musst Du halt für Dich den richtigen Kompromiss finden. Ich würde Dir ein Bike empfehlen, dass man in die neudeutsche Kategorie Enduro einstuft. FW zwischen 120 und 150 und Gewicht zwischen 13 und 15 Kilo.

Du würdest mit einem Downhiller zusammen noch weniger wiegen wie ich es ohne Bike tue. Deshalb: Was ist ein Kilo?


----------



## iTom (13. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Hier musst Du halt für Dich den richtigen Kompromiss finden. Ich würde Dir ein Bike empfehlen, dass man in die neudeutsche Kategorie Enduro einstuft. FW zwischen 120 und 150 und Gewicht zwischen 13 und 15 Kilo.
> Du würdest mit einem Downhiller zusammen noch weniger wiegen wie ich es ohne Bike tue. Deshalb: Was ist ein Kilo?



1 "Kilo" mehr an Flüssigkeit kann manchmal schon recht hilfreich sein bei längeren Strecken... Die Zuladung (Rucksack, Fön, Spiegel  ) sollte auch nicht außer Acht gelassen werden.

13Kg als Obergrenze mein Vorschlag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Januar 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> 1 "Kilo" mehr an Flüssigkeit kann manchmal schon recht hilfreich sein bei längeren Strecken... Die Zuladung (Rucksack, Fön, Spiegel  ) sollte auch nicht außer Acht gelassen werden.
> 
> 13Kg als Obergrenze mein Vorschlag



Was bringt mir mein Rad ohne Laufräder?


----------



## iTom (13. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Was bringt mir mein Rad ohne Laufräder?



Du kannst es besser im Auto verstauen  
15Kg für Tourenfahren finde ich schon etwas schwer. Kommt natürlich darauf an wie die Touren ausfallen, ob richtige knackige Steigungen dabei sind oder nur im "Flachland" gefahren wird...


----------



## Joerg_1969 (13. Januar 2008)

Um mal auf das eigentliche Thema (nomen est omen) des Freds zurück zu kommen.

*Wann ist denn jetzt der nächste Stammtisch?*

Mein Vorschlag wäre der 24.01., Ort?


----------



## Joerg_1969 (13. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Was bringt mir mein Rad ohne Laufräder?



Dirk, wer wird sich denn mit solchen Kleinigkeiten aufhalten? Hauptsache, der Hobel (Entschuldigung, die Dolly) wird leichter.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Januar 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Du kannst es besser im Auto verstauen
> 15Kg für Tourenfahren finde ich schon etwas schwer. Kommt natürlich darauf an wie die Touren ausfallen, ob richtige knackige Steigungen dabei sind oder nur im "Flachland" gefahren wird...



Inverse-Steigung zählt auch?


----------



## iTom (13. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Inverse-Steigung zählt auch?



Ich denke schon. Wenn es leichter ist, kannst Du über Hindernisse drüberhüpfen, wenn schwerer, dann mußt Du halt immer durchbrettern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Januar 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich denke schon. Wenn es leichter ist, kannst Du über Hindernisse drüberhüpfen, wenn schwerer, dann mußt Du halt immer durchbrettern



Ach. Immer schön Abdrücken ist halt wichtig.


----------



## mw1774 (14. Januar 2008)

hey andi

beim karstadt ist wieder abverkauf, gibt *magenta* 07 von 62 auf 35 aber nur noch in 7. hab mir auch noch eins gezogen, die werden wertvoll.....


----------



## Waldgeist (14. Januar 2008)

Isch des mit oder ohne Doping?


----------



## Eike. (14. Januar 2008)

Es gibt einen Gutschein von der Freiburger Sportklinik dazu


----------



## iTom (14. Januar 2008)

... und ne Freifahrt nach Fuentes zum Dr. Spanien


----------



## speedygonzales (14. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wie ich unseren Speedy kenne (und korrigier mich wenn ich daneben liege), sucht er eigentlich ein Sorglosbike Eins, mit dem er überall rauf und runter kommt.


.

so ungefähr.. 



> Unspektakurlär aber sicher.



ich habe nicht vor bei NWD9 mitzumachen   



> Was er sicher nicht sucht, ist eine Karre, die er nach jeder Tour komplett zerlegen und warten muss.



das mit Sicherheit nicht, wer will das schon?



> "Was Geld kostet, soll auch Halten."



Was hat das mit Geld zu tun? ich bin bereit ein X Betrag  für etwas zu zahlen solange die Leistung stimmt, aber in meine Augen sind die Preise die *teilweisse* von Manche Hersteller verlangt werden völlige Märchenpreise. Es ist wie in jedem Hobby bis zu einem x Betrag stimmt das Preis/Nutzen/Leistungsverhältnis, alles was drüber hinaus geht ist einfach unvernünftig aber dafür ist es ein Hobby und man gönnt es sich (zur Freude der Hersteller)

Und ich bin halt bereit bis zu diesen vernünftige X Betrag zu zahlen, mehr aber auch nicht, dafür habe ich andere unvernünftige teuere Hobbys die auch finanziert werden möchten  



> Du würdest mit einem Downhiller zusammen noch weniger wiegen wie ich es ohne Bike tue. Deshalb: Was ist ein Kilo?



1000 gr. weniger zum hochschleppen *g*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. Januar 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> 1000 gr. weniger zum hochschleppen *g*



Du sollst es ja auch nicht tragen, sondern damit fahren.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Januar 2008)

Ich könnt kotzen. Hab grad mein Rad abgedampft, jetzt quietschen beide Bremsen, dass es schon richtig peinlich ist.

Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht, nach der Volldusche und legt sich das wieder? Edelstahlscheibe und Sinterbeläge. Bin verzweifelt. 

Mein nächstes Bike wird brakeless. Dann hab ich zumindest damit keine Probleme mehr und kann mich mehr auf die daraus resultierenden Probleme konzentrieren.


----------



## speedygonzales (15. Januar 2008)

> Ich könnt kotzen. Hab grad mein Rad abgedampft, jetzt quietschen beide Bremsen, dass es schon richtig peinlich ist.



sicher dass keine Katze zwischen den Speicher eingeklemmt ist?



> Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht, nach der Volldusche und legt sich das wieder? Edelstahlscheibe und Sinterbeläge. Bin verzweifelt.



beim Mopped/uto würde ich sagen Bremspaste/Spray..  dürfte beim Rad ja auch gehen..


----------



## Eike. (15. Januar 2008)

Die meisten Scheibenbremsen kreischen wie eine abgestochene Katze wenn sie Nass sind. Normalerweise gibt sich das sehr schnell wieder wenn sie trocken sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. Januar 2008)

Hat eigentlich jemand nochmal was vom Wächter des Schwarzwaldes gehört???? Es wäre mal wieder eine Wollmützige-Tour fällig!!!!

edit: wie ich gerade sehe, war er am 22.o9.07 das letzte Mal online!!!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Die meisten Scheibenbremsen kreischen wie eine abgestochene Katze wenn sie Nass sind. Normalerweise gibt sich das sehr schnell wieder wenn sie trocken sind.



Dann werd ich mal abwarten. Wenn sich in ner Woche nichts tut, komm ich halt bei Dir vorbei ...



pumuckl schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand nochmal was vom Wächter des Schwarzwaldes gehört???? Es wäre mal wieder eine Wollmützige-Tour fällig!!!!
> 
> edit: wie ich gerade sehe, war er am 22.o9.07 das letzte Mal online!!!!



Schau mal hier rein.


----------



## andi1969 (15. Januar 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Um mal auf das eigentliche Thema (nomen est omen) des Freds zurück zu kommen.
> 
> *Wann ist denn jetzt der nächste Stammtisch?*
> 
> Mein Vorschlag wäre der 24.01., Ort?



*Also wie sieht´s aus Jungs und Damen... 24. Januar 08 im Bundschuh 08.00Uhr*


----------



## iTom (15. Januar 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Also wie sieht´s aus Jungs und Damen... 24. Januar 08 im Bundschuh 08.00Uhr*



Geht bei mir nicht, bin ich bei der Arbeit 

...aber um 20Uhr könnte es, so wie es bis jetzt ausschaut, gehen.


----------



## Eike. (16. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Dann werd ich mal abwarten. Wenn sich in ner Woche nichts tut, komm ich halt bei Dir vorbei ...



Ich hatte da eher einen Zeitraum von Minuten bis Stunden im Sinn. Meine Juicy kreischt fürchterlich wenn sie nass ist aber sobald sie trocken gebremst ist und kein Wasser (Regen) mehr nachkommt ist wieder Ruhe. Auch wenn ich das Rad putze (soll gelegentlich vorkommen) und erst wieder mit fahre wenn es trocken ist gibts normalerweise höchstens bei den ersten paar Bremsungen Lärm.



Stammtisch geht bei mir klar, also auch eher am Abend


----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. Januar 2008)

sieht auch bei mir ganz gut aus.


----------



## andi1969 (16. Januar 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Also wie sieht´s aus Jungs und Damen... 24. Januar 08 im Bundschuh 08.00Uhr*



Ok ich habs gemerkt 20.00 Uhr


----------



## Joerg_1969 (17. Januar 2008)

Nachdem ich den Vorschlag gemacht habe: *DABEI!*


----------



## Eike. (18. Januar 2008)

Ich konnts nicht mehr mit ansehen wie das Kleine auf diesen Resterampe-Reifen rumstand und hab die alten Larsen ausm Keller geholt:
vorher:______________nachher:


 

 
Jetzt fehlen eigentlich nur noch Bremse und Kette dann is there a new bike in town


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (18. Januar 2008)

sehe ich da nicht schon wieder das leichtbaumilchfläschen?  
eike wird vernünftig....


----------



## Eike. (18. Januar 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> eike wird vernünftig....



Nur teilweise  Das Stumpi rollt weiter mit Milch aber für das Scott ist mir das zu teuer und zuviel aufwand, da sind und bleiben (naja wahrscheinlich bis zum nächsten Doppel-Snakebite) normale Schläuche drin.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (19. Januar 2008)

Schönes Ding das, Eike.

Wie waren denn die Bremsleitungen zu montieren und va. evtl. zu kürzen?

Da liebäugle ich auch schon länger mit.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Nur teilweise  Das Stumpi rollt weiter mit Milch aber für das Scott ist mir das zu teuer und zuviel aufwand, da sind und bleiben (naja wahrscheinlich bis zum nächsten Doppel-Snakebite) normale Schläuche drin.



Da hab ich bei deiner Reifendruckgewohnheit nicht wirklich bedenken. Ich glaube, bei Dir brichte eher mal ne Felge.


----------



## Eike. (19. Januar 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Schönes Ding das, Eike.
> 
> Wie waren denn die Bremsleitungen zu montieren und va. evtl. zu kürzen?
> 
> Da liebäugle ich auch schon länger mit.




Das wird sich zeigen wenn die Bremsen da sind  Falls du die Schaltzugleitungen meinst, die hab ich auch schon an meinem Spezi verbaut und war da sehr zufrieden damit, gibts auf Ebay bzw. bei megabikes.de für 4,50/1,5m. Das Kürzen geht mit einer guten Metallsäge (meine ist leider stumpf wie der Wortwitz bei "Sieben Tage - sieben Köpfe") kein Problem. Diesmal haben die mir aber dummerweise statt 4,5mm Leitungen welche mit 5mm Außendurchmesser geschickt. Da passen meine Endkappen nicht so richtig aber ich hoffe mal, dass das jetzt so funktioniert.


----------



## mw1774 (20. Januar 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Also wie sieht´s aus Jungs und Damen... 24. Januar 08 im Bundschuh 08.00Uhr*



wir kommen später, aber wir kommen.......
vanessa+michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (24. Januar 2008)

Nochmal zur Erinnerung:

*Heute 20 Uhr Stammtisch im Bundschuh in Untergrombach!!!*


----------



## Eike. (25. Januar 2008)

Ladies and gentlemen, habe (fast) fertig:


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Januar 2008)

Mess mal bitte Oberrohr Waagrecht Mitte Steuerrohr-Mitte Sattelstütze(Sattelrohr). Danke.


----------



## Eike. (25. Januar 2008)

Mitte-Mitte Waagerecht 57cm und parallel 54cm bei 12,5cm Federweg an der Pike.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Januar 2008)

Das reicht zum Touren. Bei meinem Kleinen sind es nur 545mm. Grenzwertig zum normalen fahren.


----------



## Eike. (25. Januar 2008)

Hier ist mal ein Vorgeschmack auf Freiburg. Wer hätte denn Lust diesen Sommer ein- zweimal übers Wochenende in Freiburg zu campen und die Hausberge unsicher zu machen?






Wie bekommt man eigentlich Videos in dieser Qualität auf YT? Die die man sonst als sieht haben riesige Artefakte von der Komprimierung. So wie hier:


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Januar 2008)

Geht das hochzus ein Bus?


----------



## Eike. (25. Januar 2008)

Ja mit Einzelsitz und 2BS (Beinstärken )
Aber net gleich weinen die ganzen Downhiller kriegen ihre Mühlen ja auch da hoch.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Januar 2008)

Bestimmt mitm Bus.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (25. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man eigentlich Videos in dieser Qualität auf YT? Die die man sonst als sieht haben riesige Artefakte von der Komprimierung. So wie hier:



Das ist abhängig vom Ausgangsmaterial. Nach meiner Meinung erreicht man die beste Qualität mit Ausgangsmaterial 640 x 480, 30 Frames/Sek mit DivX oder Xvid Codec und MP3 als Audiospur. -> Einfach mal verschiedene Kodierungen ausprobieren. So wie der Film aus der Kamera kommt wird er von Youtube meist totkomprimiert, du musst ihn also am PC nach bearbeiten.

Demnächst will Youtube auch Videos in einer höherer Qualität anbieten. Die beste Videoqualität (bei fetter Bandbreite) bietet im Augenblick wohl http://www.stage6.com/. Die arbeiten mit dem DivX-Player und der bietet einfach eine bessere Qualität als dieser Flashdreck.  

Gruß aus der Schweiz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen_KA (25. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Bestimmt mitm Bus.



Wie war das noch mal mit den Enduro-Schwuchteln?


----------



## Eike. (25. Januar 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Die beste Videoqualität (bei fetter Bandbreite) bietet im Augenblick wohl http://www.stage6.com/. Die arbeiten mit dem DivX-Player und der bietet einfach eine bessere Qualität als dieser Flashdreck.
> 
> Gruß aus der Schweiz.



Wow, das sind mal Videos und nicht nur Pixelbrei


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Januar 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Wie war das noch mal mit den Enduro-Schwuchteln?



Glaub mir, in 2008 wird das noch schlimmer.


----------



## iTom (25. Januar 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Gruß aus der Schweiz.



Da trainiert wohl einer ganz heimlich in den Bergen und sammelt HM     Hast Du Dir den Umbausatz (Ktrak) fürs MTB montiert, damit Du im Schnee fahren kannst


----------



## Deleted 4120 (26. Januar 2008)

DAS ist Rosskopf, den Trail bin ich vor Jahren auch schon ein paar mal gefahren, auch wenn das Tempo leicht gedrosselt war. Die Gegend ist zum Biken aber absolut Traumhaft!!!!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Januar 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> DAS ist Rosskopf, den Trail bin ich vor Jahren auch schon ein paar mal gefahren, auch wenn das Tempo leicht gedrosselt war. Die Gegend ist zum Biken aber absolut Traumhaft!!!!!



Rosskopf wir kommen.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (26. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Rosskopf wir kommen.



mit Hänger


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Januar 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> mit Hänger



Muss mal schauen, ob meiner überhaupt 26 Zoll ist.


----------



## mw1774 (26. Januar 2008)

*10,105*

nochmals vielen dank patrick für die superhilfe, ohne dich hätt' ichs nicht geschafft. 
schaltung klappt jetzt super, habs gleich noch in der klotze ausprobiert, "mount klotz" ohne probleme gestürmt, 11-23   reicht!
tune-spanner auch noch eingebaut. 

was für ein schlauch fährst du im raceking?

viele grüße und schönen abend
vanessa + michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Januar 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> *10,105*
> 
> nochmals vielen dank patrick für die superhilfe, ohne dich hätt' ichs nicht geschafft.
> schaltung klappt jetzt super, habs gleich noch in der klotze ausprobiert, "mount klotz" ohne probleme gestürmt, 11-23   reicht!
> ...



Nehmt Ihr von mir zu dem Thema auch RADschläge an?


----------



## Oskar1974 (26. Januar 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> *10,105*
> 
> nochmals vielen dank patrick für die superhilfe, ohne dich hätt' ichs nicht geschafft.
> schaltung klappt jetzt super, habs gleich noch in der klotze ausprobiert, "mount klotz" ohne probleme gestürmt, 11-23   reicht!
> ...



Hallo Michael,

war kein Problem, gerne jederzeit wieder!
Habe als Schläuche die Michelin Aircomp LATEX C4 MTB. Die sind super !
Mit ner Titanschraubenkur schaffst Du auch die 9,99 KG ! 
Bis dann 
Gruß 
Patrick


----------



## andi1969 (26. Januar 2008)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> war kein Problem, gerne jederzeit wieder!
> Habe als Schläuche die Michelin Aircomp LATEX C4 MTB. Die sind super !
> ...



Naja Pat eher die 10Kilo...100gr mit Titan zu drücken ist etwas hoch gegriffen


----------



## Reese23 (27. Januar 2008)

Ich unterbreche nur ungern aber wie kommt ihr zu dem Fred-Namen *Brasilianer*-Stammtisch-Fred? 

Reine Neugier!!!


----------



## andi1969 (27. Januar 2008)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ich unterbreche nur ungern aber wie kommt ihr zu dem Fred-Namen *Brasilianer*-Stammtisch-Fred?
> 
> Reine Neugier!!!



Weil wir alle aus Südamerika kommen .........ne war nur Spass!
Das erste Treffen fand im Brasil in Bruchsal statt


----------



## Reese23 (27. Januar 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Weil wir alle aus Südamerika kommen .........ne war nur Spass!
> Das erste Treffen fand im Brasil in Bruchsal statt



Mh, okay... das leuchtet ein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Januar 2008)

Ich hab mir grad "die Mutter aller FR-Helme" bestellt.

Troy Lee Design Edge. Mit Kinnbügel.


----------



## Eike. (27. Januar 2008)

TLD? Hast du gestern Abend die richtigen Zahlen getippt??? Wusste gar nicht, dass TLD auch Helme mit abnehmbarem Bügel hat.

Nachdem ich heute die Biketour gecancelt habe hab ich mich mal an die Gabel rangewagt und es war ein voller Erfolg, endlich hab ich die 20cm Federweg die ich brauche 





Wirklich nötig wär der Service aber eigentlich nicht gewesen. Das Öl ist ziemlich klar und auch die Staubabstreifer und Dichtungen sehen noch gut aus. Das nächste mal mach ich dann nur einen Ölwechsel.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Januar 2008)

Nö. Eisern vom Haushaltsgeld abgespart. Der Helm ist allerdings kein aktuelles Modell sondern absolut retro.

Geile Gabel.


----------



## andi1969 (27. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> TLD? Hast du gestern Abend die richtigen Zahlen getippt??? Wusste gar nicht, dass TLD auch Helme mit abnehmbarem Bügel hat.
> 
> Nachdem ich heute die Biketour gecancelt habe hab ich mich mal an die Gabel rangewagt und es war ein voller Erfolg, endlich hab ich die 20cm Federweg die ich brauche
> 
> ...




Hä wieviel hat Deine Stumpi Hinten an Federweg??? Hört sich nach etwas zuviel vorne an


----------



## Eike. (27. Januar 2008)

na ich hab mir gedacht wenn ich jetzt eh 150â¬ fÃ¼r den Scheiss-Service vom DÃ¤mpfer zahlen muss lass ich den gleich auf 8cm Hub umbauen dann passt das wieder zusammen


----------



## andi1969 (27. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> na ich hab mir gedacht wenn ich jetzt eh 150 für den Scheiss-Service vom Dämpfer zahlen muss lass ich den gleich auf 8cm Hub umbauen dann passt das wieder zusammen



Hab´s kapiert EIKE   war nur en Scherz  bin etwas langsam zur Zeit


----------



## andi1969 (29. Januar 2008)

*Allgemeine Anfrage an alle Brasilis usw. am Karfreitag oder Samstag(21.3 oder 22.3) unsere Schwawatour mit Einkehr in der Grünhütte von Herrenalb aus als Startpunkt*Macht euch mal Gedanken und so weiter......


----------



## Deleted 4120 (29. Januar 2008)

Melde mich mal unter Vorbehalt an, ist ja aber auch noch ne Weile bis dahin und ich weiß noch nicht ob schon was geplant ist. Wenn, wäre mir der Karfreitag lieber!!


----------



## Eike. (29. Januar 2008)

Schwawatu zur Grühü find ich gut  Wenn es bis dahin nicht nochmal Winter wird (dann bin ich möglicherweise beim Skifoan) bin ich dabei, egal ob Freitag oder Samstag, von mir aus auch am Montag (is doch auch Feiertag oder? oder war das Pfingsten?).


----------



## Jürgen_KA (29. Januar 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Allgemeine Anfrage an alle Brasilis usw. am Karfreitag oder Samstag(21.3 oder 22.3) unsere Schwawatour mit Einkehr in der Grünhütte von Herrenalb aus als Startpunkt*Macht euch mal Gedanken und so weiter......



Dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (29. Januar 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Melde mich mal unter Vorbehalt an, ist ja aber auch noch ne Weile bis dahin und ich weiß noch nicht ob schon was geplant ist. Wenn, wäre mir der Karfreitag lieber!!



Ja, melde mich auch mal unter Vorbehalt an.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. Januar 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Dabei.



Ich hab schon befürchtet, Du seist des Landes verwiesen worden, weil Du Dich immer von der Schweiz gemeldet hast, in letzter Zeit.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (30. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich hab schon befürchtet, Du seist des Landes verwiesen worden, weil Du Dich immer von der Schweiz gemeldet hast, in letzter Zeit.



und wenn alles schief läuft melde ich mich nächste Woche aus Frankreich . 

Ich will heim!!!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. Januar 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> und wenn alles schief läuft melde ich mich nächste Woche aus Frankreich .
> 
> Ich will heim!!!!



Kauf Dir halt ein gscheites Navi.


----------



## andi1969 (30. Januar 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> und wenn alles schief läuft melde ich mich nächste Woche aus Frankreich .
> 
> Ich will heim!!!!



NÖNÖ Jürgen erst Frankreich und dann.... schau mer mal wohin


----------



## iTom (30. Januar 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> und wenn alles schief läuft melde ich mich nächste Woche aus Frankreich .
> 
> Ich will heim!!!!



Hey, nimm Dein Rad mit, dann kannst Du das evtl. noch mitnehmen hier:

http://www.zapiks.fr/chambery-bike-company.html


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. Januar 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Hey, nimm Dein Rad mit, dann kannst Du das evtl. noch mitnehmen hier:
> 
> http://www.zapiks.fr/chambery-bike-company.html



Bei Dir hab ich langsam das Gefühl, dass Du von Liteville Geld bekommst. Das ist ja schon fast Gehirnwäsche.


----------



## iTom (30. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Bei Dir hab ich langsam das Gefühl, dass Du von Liteville Geld bekommst. Das ist ja schon fast Gehirnwäsche.



Schön wäre es, wenn es so wäre. Ist aber leider nicht so. Der Trail hat ja nicht zwingend was mit LV zu tun. Kannst Du auch mitm andern Rad fahrn. Wenn Jürgen aber i.d. Nähe ist, könnte er diesen Trail doch gleich mitnehmen. Darum ging es mir eigentlich...


----------



## Jürgen_KA (31. Januar 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Hey, nimm Dein Rad mit, dann kannst Du das evtl. noch mitnehmen hier:
> 
> http://www.zapiks.fr/chambery-bike-company.html



Ich will heim, nicht ins Krankenhaus .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen_KA (2. Februar 2008)

Achtung, Technikdilettant!

Bisher habe ich in meinem Cube LTD eine Rock Shox Tora 302 (die billige, ohne U-Turn) mit 80 mm Federweg drin. Das Ding ist erstens sauschwer und zweitens sind 80 mm nicht wirklich viel Federweg.

Kann ich da auch eine Rock Shox Reba Team mit 85-115 mm einbauen oder passt das von der Geometrie des Rades überhaupt nicht?

Und braucht man zum Austausch der Gabel eine mehrjährige Ausbildung oder kriegt man das mit zwei gesunden linken Händen selbst hin?


----------



## andi1969 (2. Februar 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Achtung, Technikdilettant!
> 
> Bisher habe ich in meinem Cube LTD eine Rock Shox Tora 302 (die billige, ohne U-Turn) mit 80 mm Federweg drin. Das Ding ist erstens sauschwer und zweitens sind 80 mm nicht wirklich viel Federweg.
> 
> ...



Das geht ohne Probleme Jürgen....und ich hab zwei helfende rechte Hände.. aber Du brauchst keine U-Turn nimm ne *Dualair mit 100mm *reicht vollkommen aus


----------



## Eike. (2. Februar 2008)

3cm mehr Einbauhöhe macht erstmal schon einen spürbaren Unterschied. Aber das Cube Hardtail wird doch auch oft mit der Reba verkauft, weis jemand welchen Travel die dann hat?
Wenns vom Budget her drin ist würde ich die Reba *Dual*Air U-Turn (ah ich seh grad bei der aktuellen Serie ist das die Team) einbauen. Die hat ein super Ansprechverhalten und durch die Federwegverstellung musst du dir auch keine Gedanken um die Geometrie machen. In der Ebene und bergauf einfach runterschrauben (bei 85mm ist die genauso lang wie die Tora mit 80mm) und wenns mal heftig bergab geht auf vollen Federweg umstellen. Gerade bergauf kann sich eine längere Gabel sonst sehr unangenehm auswirken.
Um den Einbau brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Zum einen ist das ziemlich einfach und außerdem laufen hier ja genug Gestalten rum die zur Not helfen können


----------



## Jürgen_KA (2. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> 3cm mehr Einbauhöhe macht erstmal schon einen spürbaren Unterschied. Aber das Cube Hardtail wird doch auch oft mit der Reba verkauft, weis jemand welchen Travel die dann hat?



Die Vorzeige-Brasilianerin (aka Vanessa) fährt das Cube mit der U-Turn. Bisher konnte ich bei ihr noch keine Rolle rückwärts beim Berg hochfahren beobachten .



Eike. schrieb:


> Wenns vom Budget her drin ist würde ich die Reba *Dual*Air U-Turn (ah ich seh grad bei der aktuellen Serie ist das die Team) einbauen. Die hat ein super Ansprechverhalten und durch die Federwegverstellung musst du dir auch keine Gedanken um die Geometrie machen.



Hmmm, die U-Turn ist bei Actionssport schlappe 140- teurer als die 100mm Air. Bei eBay gibt's billig die 2007er U-Turn, ist zwar 110 gr!!!elf schwerer als die 2008er aber dafür nicht in Tuffig-Hochglanz sondern hübsch schwarz matt. Sonst sehe ich keine großen Unterschiede zum 2008er Modell .



Eike. schrieb:


> Um den Einbau brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Zum einen ist das ziemlich einfach und außerdem laufen hier ja genug Gestalten rum die zur Not helfen können



Ihr habt es so gewollt .


----------



## knoflok (2. Februar 2008)

wenn du schnell bist...
bei www.hibike.de gibts die grad noch im wsv fÃ¼r 349â¬... da hab ich meine her.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (2. Februar 2008)

knoflok schrieb:


> wenn du schnell bist...
> bei www.hibike.de gibts die grad noch im wsv für 349... da hab ich meine her.



Da finde ich nur die Reba SL für 349- . Hat auch nur 80 mm. Aber die Team Dual Air 100 mm gibt es da für 299- .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (2. Februar 2008)

dann ist die team 85-115 schon weg... puh ... glück gehabt...


----------



## Eike. (2. Februar 2008)

Die 100mm wäre sicher ein guter Kompromiss. Ob du das 2007er oder 2008er Modell nimmst sollte keinen großen Unterschied machen.


----------



## andi1969 (2. Februar 2008)

100mm reichen am HT und beim U-Turn musst Du eh jedesmal absteigen um den Federweg zu verstellen.....


----------



## andi1969 (2. Februar 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Aber die Team Dual Air 100 mm gibt es da für 299- .




Zuschlagen Jürgen top Angebot ich hab für meine 2005 Race 399-Euro bezahlt.


----------



## Eike. (2. Februar 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> 100mm reichen am HT und beim U-Turn musst Du eh jedesmal absteigen um den Federweg zu verstellen.....



Reine Übungssache  Meine Fox verstell ich inzwischen im Fahren und die hat ja leider noch das gleiche System (Talas2 wäre fein ). Lohnt sich aber eh nur bei richtig langen Anstiegen und da machen die 30s den Kohl auch nicht fett. In Jürgens Fall würde ich die Gabel standardmäßig mit 85-100mm (ausprobieren was am besten passt) fahren und nur wenns wirklich steil runter geht auf 115mm. Da müsste man also auch nicht ständig rumschrauben sondern das U-Turn eher als dauerhafte Geometrieanpassung verwenden.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (2. Februar 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> 100mm reichen am HT und beim U-Turn musst Du eh jedesmal absteigen um den Federweg zu verstellen.....



Genau das überlege ich gerade. Wie u-turnt man die Gabel ohne vom Rad zu fallen? Absteigen ist ja doof. Nur Mädchen brauchen mehr als 100 mm Federbein, size doesn't matter.

OK, ich geh dann mal shoppen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. Februar 2008)

Bitte Meinungen:

Bin am Überlegen, da ich ja auch etwas an der Gewichtsschraube drehen will, aber gleichzeitig effektiv bleiben will, an meinem Kona ST-Laufräder mit 2,35er 1-Ply-Maxxis-Reifen zu fahren.

Mit BS hatte ich es an anderer Stelle schon mal drüber, der mich dazu ermutigt hat. Jetzt will ich von der CC-Fraktion mal was zum Thema Haltbarkeit der 60a-Gummi-Mischung von Maxxis hören.

Danke.


----------



## Eike. (6. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Mit BS hatte ich es an anderer Stelle schon mal drüber, der mich dazu ermutigt hat. Jetzt will ich von der CC-Fraktion mal was zum Thema Haltbarkeit der 60a-Gummi-Mischung von Maxxis hören.
> 
> Danke.



Fühle mich mit CC-Fraktion zwar nur sekundär angesprochen aber was solls. Ich hab die LarsenTT in der 60a Mischung. Der Vordereifen sieht eigentlich aus wie neu. Am Hinterreifen ist das Profil nach 1500-2000km auf etwa 60% runter. Um die Haltbarkeit brauchst du dir also keine Sorgen machen wenn du nicht auf einmal zum Kilometerfresser wirst (bei *dem* Bike ). Eventuell nach 1000-1500km mal Vorder- und Hinterreifen tauschen, dann kann man mit einem Satz locker 5000km machen.


----------



## andi1969 (7. Februar 2008)

Der Postbote war daaaaa.....


----------



## Joerg_1969 (7. Februar 2008)

Hey Andi,

das gibt dann ein echt scharfes "branding" auf der Wade oder am Schienbein  

Geht am Wochenende was? Das Wetter soll ja recht passabel  werden. Hoffentlich mache ich dann nicht wieder schlapp. Nächstes Mal erzeuge ich Wärme über Arbeit und nicht über Kleidung (was aber nicht heißen soll, dass ich ohne Kleidung fahren werde...)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (7. Februar 2008)

was sind denn das für geile puschen!


----------



## iTom (7. Februar 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> was sind denn das für geile puschen!



Shimano Pantoletties


----------



## iTom (7. Februar 2008)

@Dirk_sagt


Hast Du zufällig um halb 6 etwas gekocht


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Februar 2008)

erwischt.


----------



## Eike. (7. Februar 2008)

MTB-Biathlon in Eppingen. Wie schauts aus, kommt jemand mit?


----------



## andi1969 (7. Februar 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> @Dirk_sagt
> 
> 
> Hast Du zufällig um halb 6 etwas gekocht



Das Fläschchen warm gemacht Dirk


----------



## Jürgen_KA (7. Februar 2008)

Mal wieder zurück zum Topic.
Wie sieht's eigentlich mit dem nächsten Stammtisch  aus? Wann? Wo? 

Am 14. müssen wir ja alle Blümchen verteilen (nicht vergessen!), wie sieht's mit dem 21. Februar aus?


----------



## Eike. (7. Februar 2008)

Dann werf ich mal noch in die Runde jeden zweiten Stammtisch nach Karlsruhe zu verlegen. Es sind ja doch sehr viele aus dem Karlsruher Raum und auch (noch-)Nichtbrasilianer aus Karlsruhe kommen dann eher mal vorbei als in Untergrombach. Als Lokalität hätte ich den wenig kreativen Vorschlag Vogelbräu.


----------



## Oskar1974 (7. Februar 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Der Postbote war daaaaa.....



Geil !
Alligator Bremsscheiben und je 3 Aluschrauben  
Die brauch ich auch noch  
Klasse !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Februar 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Der Postbote war daaaaa.....



Das mit den drei Schrauben seh ich jetzt erst. Hält das?

@Stammtisch
Vogelbräu in KA oder Ettlingen? KA wäre OK - Ettlingen ist ganz schön weit von mir aus.


----------



## andi1969 (7. Februar 2008)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Geil !
> Alligator Bremsscheiben und je 3 Aluschrauben
> Die brauch ich auch noch
> Klasse !!



Bin auch mal gespannt wie die bremsen  aber sehen halt verteufelt  gut aus.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (7. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Dann werf ich mal noch in die Runde jeden zweiten Stammtisch nach Karlsruhe zu verlegen.



Dafür , dann kommen die Kellerkinder auch mal in die große Stadt.



Eike. schrieb:


> Als Lokalität hätte ich den wenig kreativen Vorschlag Vogelbräu.



Drachen? Zwiebel? Kippe?  Bleu? Von mir aus auch Vogel.


----------



## Oskar1974 (7. Februar 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Bin auch mal gespannt wie die bremsen  aber sehen halt verteufelt  gut aus.



Können wir ja mal Samstag oder Sonntag testen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Februar 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Dafür , dann kommen die Kellerkinder auch mal in die große Stadt.
> 
> 
> 
> Drachen? Zwiebel? Kippe?  Bleu? Von mir aus auch Vogel.



Mit Kippe oder Bleu könnte ich mich anfreunden.


----------



## andi1969 (7. Februar 2008)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Können wir ja mal Samstag oder Sonntag testen



wenn mein Sch... Rücken mitmacht bin mir noch nicht so sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (7. Februar 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Dafür , dann kommen die Kellerkinder auch mal in die große Stadt.



Haha Jürgen in Ka gebohren und 15Jährchen in Ka verbracht Kellerkind


----------



## Deleted 4120 (7. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Mit Kippe oder Bleu könnte ich mich anfreunden.


Stövchen oder Café Emaille


----------



## Jürgen_KA (7. Februar 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Stövchen oder Café Emaille



Stövchen ist raucherfreundlich. Die Entscheidung ist also gefallen .


----------



## mw1774 (7. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Mit Kippe oder Bleu könnte ich mich anfreunden.



geil, zum bleu hätten wir nur 100 meter!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (7. Februar 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Stövchen ist raucherfreundlich. Die Entscheidung ist also gefallen .



am A... es wird bei den Nichtrauchern gesessen!!!


----------



## Jürgen_KA (7. Februar 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> am A... es wird bei den Nichtrauchern gesessen!!!



Neulich im Bundschuh, so gegen halb elf. Kommt nicht die Tablettschleuder vorbei und stellt uns einen Aschenbecher auf den Tisch? Es waren um diese Zeit nur noch Nikotinsüchtige da.

Ich liebe diese kleinbürgerliche Anarchie.


----------



## iTom (7. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> MTB-Biathlon in Eppingen. Wie schauts aus, kommt jemand mit?



Ist doch erst im Mai. Da fließt noch viel Wassä dä Bach nab


----------



## Eike. (8. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> @Stammtisch
> Vogelbräu in KA oder Ettlingen? KA wäre OK - Ettlingen ist ganz schön weit von mir aus.



Na wenn schon dann in Ka. Stövchen ist aber auch ok.


@Andi&Patrick:
Wollt ihr ernsthaft mit drei *Alu*schrauben an der Bremsscheibe fahren? Mit Verlaub - seit ihr wahnsinnig?
oder hab diesmal ich die Ironie übersehen


----------



## Waldgeist (8. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> @Andi&Patrick:
> Wollt ihr ernsthaft mit drei *Alu*schrauben an der Bremsscheibe fahren? Mit Verlaub - seit ihr wahnsinnig?
> oder hab diesmal ich die Ironie übersehen



ist doch keine Bremsscheibe, ist eine Kreissäge zum Trials/Waldautobahn freischneiden


----------



## andi1969 (8. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> @Andi&Patrick:
> Wollt ihr ernsthaft mit drei *Alu*schrauben an der Bremsscheibe fahren? Mit Verlaub - seit ihr wahnsinnig?
> oder hab diesmal ich die Ironie übersehen



Ja und FRM hat´s auch für Ihre Scheiben...wenn´s geht gut wenn nicht dann weg Hab ja auch Alu am Vorbau Eike und das hält.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (8. Februar 2008)

Na ich mein weniger das Alu als die Anzahl. Erst hab ich ja gedacht die drei Schrauben wären nur provisorisch um die Scheibe mal zu befestigen aber nach dem was Patrick dann noch geschrieben hat sah es für mich so aus, als ob du/ihr wirklich mit nur drei Schrauben pro Scheibe fahren wollt und das wäre mir auf jeden Fall zu heikel. Wie gesagt, wenn ich da nur was falsch verstanden habe vergesst es einfach.


----------



## andi1969 (8. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Na ich mein weniger das Alu als die Anzahl. Erst hab ich ja gedacht die drei Schrauben wären nur provisorisch um die Scheibe mal zu befestigen aber nach dem was Patrick dann noch geschrieben hat sah es für mich so aus, als ob du/ihr wirklich mit nur drei Schrauben pro Scheibe fahren wollt und das wäre mir auf jeden Fall zu heikel. Wie gesagt, wenn ich da nur was falsch verstanden habe vergesst es einfach.



EIKE EIKE (kopfschüttel) in dem Alter schon mit Brille wär das nicht passiert ....ganz Lebensmüde bin ich nicht


----------



## Eike. (8. Februar 2008)

Da bin ich ja beruhigt, ich dachte schon hier wär ein akuter Fall von Leichtbautollwut ausgebrochen


----------



## Joerg_1969 (11. Februar 2008)

Um auf das urspüngliche Thema dieses Freds zurückzukommen. Wo und wann soll denn jetzt der nächste Stammtisch sein?

Vogelbräu in Karlsruhe scheint ja allen (oder den meisten jedenfalls) nicht ganz unangenehm zu sein. Damit wäre dann das Wo geklärt. Fragt sich nur noch wann?

Vorschläge?


----------



## Waldgeist (11. Februar 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Um auf das urspüngliche Thema dieses Freds zurückzukommen. Wo und wann soll denn jetzt der nächste Stammtisch sein?
> 
> Vogelbräu in Karlsruhe scheint ja allen (oder den meisten jedenfalls) nicht ganz unangenehm zu sein. Damit wäre dann das Wo geklärt. Fragt sich nur noch wann?
> 
> Vorschläge?



Tipp: Es gibt übrigens auch noch in Durlach einen Vogelbräu, was für die Brusler einiges näher ist. 
Anfahrt Vogelbräu Durlach


----------



## Eike. (11. Februar 2008)

Mir persönlich ist alles ab Donnerstag recht. Ettlingen oder Karlsruhe ist mir im Prinzip auch wurscht, wobei natürlich der Karlsruher Vogel den entscheidenden Vorteil hat, dass ich bequem hinlaufen kann 
Hauptsache Felix zieht nicht auch noch einen Parallelstammtisch auf  Sonst steigt uns Marc doch noch irgendwann auf die Füße


----------



## speedygonzales (11. Februar 2008)

habt ihr es mitbekommen?

http://www.ka-news.de/karlsruhe/news.php4?show=ros2008211-159H

nur die Anzahl wundert mich.. warum die wohl nicht gleich alles mitgenommen haben..


----------



## iTom (11. Februar 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> habt ihr es mitbekommen?
> 
> http://www.ka-news.de/karlsruhe/news.php4?show=ros2008211-159H
> 
> nur die Anzahl wundert mich.. warum die wohl nicht gleich alles mitgenommen haben..



Waren das die 18 Cannondales die noch die Rückrufaktion vor sich hatten


----------



## speedygonzales (11. Februar 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Waren das die 18 Cannondales die noch die Rückrufaktion vor sich hatten



meinst Du ich soll nach günstige Cannondale in Ebay ausschau halten?  

spass beiseite, erwischen und ab nach guantanamo bay! 

Nachtrag:






boah sind die ja hässlich, wer klaut den sowas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (12. Februar 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> meinst Du ich soll nach günstige Cannondale in Ebay ausschau halten?
> 
> spass beiseite, erwischen und ab nach guantanamo bay!
> ...



Ja, erwischen und dann aber beide Hände abhacken, wie es in so manchen arabischen Ländern praktiziert wird. Es wird zwar die Diebstähle nicht verhindern, aber beim Verladen werden sie mehr Probleme damit haben...


----------



## Deleted 4120 (12. Februar 2008)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Tipp: Es gibt übrigens auch noch in Durlach einen Vogelbräu, was für die Brusler einiges näher ist.
> Anfahrt Vogelbräu Durlach


DAS ist mal ein sehr guter Vorschlag   !!!!!! Mit Donnerstag stimme ich Eike zu!!

Macht Euch mal keine Sorgen, ich fühle mich nach wie vor als Brasilianer, war eher ein Witz  !!!


----------



## andi1969 (12. Februar 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> habt ihr es mitbekommen?
> 
> http://www.ka-news.de/karlsruhe/news.php4?show=ros2008211-159H
> 
> nur die Anzahl wundert mich.. warum die wohl nicht gleich alles mitgenommen haben..



Apropos Bike Günter   und schon durchgerungen........


----------



## speedygonzales (12. Februar 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Apropos Bike Günter   und schon durchgerungen........



ja reichen 18 Stück den nicht?  

nee noch nicht zugeschlagen...


----------



## andi1969 (12. Februar 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ja reichen 18 Stück den nicht?
> 
> nee noch nicht zugeschlagen...



Ist mei Prophet dabei GünterDu weist ja in Customlackierung


----------



## Eike. (12. Februar 2008)

Eine Runde Mitleid für den Bunnyshop .....
So zurück zur Tagesordnung. Wann und wo steigt der nächste Stammtisch? Irgendjemand (Jürgen?) hatte glaub ich mal vermeldet, dass es bei ihm erst ab nächster Woche wieder geht. Außerdem ist immer noch die Frage nach der Lokalität nicht geklärt. Ich würd vorschlagen wir einigen uns erstmal aufs Vogelbräu und klären nur noch ob Ettlingen oder Karlsruhe.

Außerdem hab ich im Pussythread ja schon die Idee mit Camping in Freiburg angestoßen. Es gibt da einen Campinplatz direkt am Rosskopf ganz in der Nähe wo der Borderline-Trail runter kommt.
Sobald es nachts nicht mehr kalt ist will ich da für ein Wochenende hin und es wär doch ganz lustig da mal mit der ganzen Truppe aufzuschlagen, Pfingsten steht zB im Raum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen_KA (12. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> So zurück zur Tagesordnung. Wann und wo steigt der nächste Stammtisch? Irgendjemand (Jürgen?) hatte glaub ich mal vermeldet, dass es bei ihm erst ab nächster Woche wieder geht. Außerdem ist immer noch die Frage nach der Lokalität nicht geklärt. Ich würd vorschlagen wir einigen uns erstmal aufs Vogelbräu und klären nur noch ob Ettlingen oder Karlsruhe.



Ettlingen ist für alle schlecht, der Vogel in Durlach ist hässlich also bleibt der Vogel in Karlsruhe.

Termin? 20.02. oder 21.02. Wer reserviert den Tisch?



Eike. schrieb:


> Außerdem hab ich im Pussythread ja schon die Idee mit Camping in Freiburg angestoßen. Es gibt da einen Campinplatz direkt am Rosskopf ganz in der Nähe wo der Borderline-Trail runter kommt.
> Sobald es nachts nicht mehr kalt ist will ich da für ein Wochenende hin und es wär doch ganz lustig da mal mit der ganzen Truppe aufzuschlagen, Pfingsten steht zB im Raum.



Du meinst diesen Campingplatz? Schöner Platz und Tom kann sich da ja nen Wohnwagen mieten. 

Pfingsten ist Mitte Mai, da sollte man mit erträglichen Temperaturen rechnen können. Auf dem WGT kommt dieses Jahr nix vernünftiges also hätte ich sogar Zeit.


----------



## Eike. (12. Februar 2008)

Genau der Jürgen. Es gibt noch einen kleinen ganz in der Nähe aber der sieht nicht so schön aus. Und der Luxuscampingplatz in Kirchzarten hat zwar ein Schwimmbad aber ist zu weit weg und ist schweineteuer. 

Ok also *Stammtisch am 21.02 im Vogelbräu Karlsruhe*? Ich bitte um Handzeichen.


----------



## andi1969 (13. Februar 2008)

JUHU mein Weihnachtsgeschenk ist endlich nach 3 Monaten angekommen   




Sehr verspäteter Weihnachtsmann


----------



## TeamJung (13. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Genau der Jürgen. Es gibt noch einen kleinen ganz in der Nähe aber der sieht nicht so schön aus. Und der Luxuscampingplatz in Kirchzarten hat zwar ein Schwimmbad aber ist zu weit weg und ist schweineteuer.
> 
> Ok also *Stammtisch am 21.02 im Vogelbräu Karlsruhe*? Ich bitte um Handzeichen.



Dürfe da auch eigentlich "Nicht-Brasilianer" anwesend sein?

LG Patrick


----------



## Eike. (13. Februar 2008)

Unbedingt. Ist auch ein Grund warum wir jetzt hin und wieder einen Stammtisch in Karlsruhe machen. Wir brauchen schließlich noch mehr Gefolgschaft wenn wir die Herrschaft auch auf andere Unterforen ausweiten wollen *muhahahagrößenwahnsinnigeslachenetc.*
Eigentlich gibt es gar keine Nicht-Brasilianer nur solche die es noch nicht wissen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Februar 2008)

Wir hatten am 10.02. übrigens Geburtstag.


----------



## black soul (13. Februar 2008)

team jung schrieb:
			
		

> Dürfe da auch eigentlich "Nicht-Brasilianer" anwesend sein?



denk schon, würde mir das auch mal geben, aber ich werd trotzdem nicht ganz dieser sekte verfallen  




> Ok also Stammtisch am 21.02 im Vogelbräu Karlsruhe? Ich bitte um Handzeichen.



uhrzeit? und vorsichtigdiehandheb


----------



## harzi84 (13. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> *Stammtisch am 21.02 im Vogelbräu Karlsruhe*? Ich bitte um Handzeichen.



hier ist noch eine Hand


----------



## Eike. (13. Februar 2008)

black soul schrieb:


> denk schon, würde mir das auch mal geben, aber ich werd trotzdem nicht ganz dieser sekte verfallen
> 
> uhrzeit? und vorsichtigdiehandheb



Du bist schon viel zu oft mit mir unterwegs gewesen, da bist du längst indoktriniert 
Uhrzeit ist normalerweise 20hundert.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (14. Februar 2008)

Ich fasse zusammen:

*Nächste Brasilianer Stammtisch ist am Donnerstag 21.02 um 20Uhr im Vogelbräu Karlsruhe*









dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (14. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Du bist schon viel zu oft mit mir unterwegs gewesen, da bist du längst indoktriniert
> Uhrzeit ist normalerweise 20hundert.



danke für die zeit. 20 uhr s.t. oder c.t  
ich werd mich bemühen


----------



## V10pinner (14. Februar 2008)

Ich denk die halbe Teestube hockt sich dazuu .


----------



## Jürgen_KA (14. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ok also *Stammtisch am 21.02 im Vogelbräu Karlsruhe*? Ich bitte um Handzeichen.



Handzeichen. Du reservierst den Tisch?


----------



## Joerg_1969 (14. Februar 2008)

Also,

Donnerstag, 21. Februar 2008, 20:00 Uhr MEZ?

Da sage ich doch glatt mal zu.

Und wegen des geforderten Handzeichens  oder  


Bis demnächst dann...


----------



## TeamJung (14. Februar 2008)

Die Teestube ist mit 3-4 am Start.


----------



## Eike. (14. Februar 2008)

TeamJung schrieb:


> Die Teestube ist mit 3-4 am Start.


Super, so langsam werden die Brasilianer massiv DH-unterwandert. Fragt sich wer hier wen übernimmt 

Ich glaub donnerstag abend braucht man nicht reservieren oder? ~10 Leute müsste man doch immer unter bekommen.


----------



## harzi84 (16. Februar 2008)

ich ziehe meine Hand zurück


----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. Februar 2008)

harzi84 schrieb:


> ich ziehe meine Hand zurück


WIESO???? Auch Pussies sind willkommen   !!! Und wieder Salz in die Wunde...


----------



## Eike. (16. Februar 2008)

Da kommen mal ein paar pöse Downhiller und schon kneift der, nenene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzi84 (17. Februar 2008)

ich war so begeistert von der Idee wieder mal am Brasilianer-Stammtisch zu sitzen, da habe ich vergessen, dass ich am Donnerstag in Berlin bin


----------



## iTom (17. Februar 2008)

Immer auf den Arsch fliegen...Immer auf den Arsch, Fliegen!


----------



## Eike. (17. Februar 2008)

Nach dem "Geschäft" abwischen


----------



## Jürgen_KA (17. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Nach dem "Geschäft" abwischen



oder sich beim Downhillen nicht ständig in die Hose machen .


----------



## Deleted 4120 (17. Februar 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> oder sich beim Downhillen nicht ständig in die Hose machen .


----------



## Joerg_1969 (17. Februar 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> oder sich beim Downhillen nicht ständig in die Hose machen .



Der war nicht schlecht  , zum Glück habe ich gerade nichts getrunken...

Wenn aber auch solcher Schweinkram hier gepostet wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (18. Februar 2008)

mal ein bissle zum Thema dirt bei YouTube gefunden...





Hier ein kleines Technikvideo, nur mal so zum üben.







...jaja die Langeweile wenn man sich krank im Bett befinden, es leben WLAN!!!! gell Dirk


----------



## Jürgen_KA (18. Februar 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Haha Jürgen in Ka gebohren und 15Jährchen in Ka verbracht Kellerkind



15 Jahre Karlsruhe hab ich jetzt auch, das reicht. Ab Mai hab ich ne neue Wohnung . Der Stammtisch findet ab Mai natürlich wieder in der Umgebung Bruchsal statt. Die Slumbewohner können ruhig mal ihren faulen Arsch bewegen.

Jede dumme Antwort wird als freiwillige Meldung zum Umzugshelfer gewertet.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Februar 2008)

Ich muss leider für morgen absagen. Babydienst.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (20. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich muss leider für morgen absagen. Babydienst.


schade, wollte doch Fotos sehen!!! Mußt mir dann halt mal so schicken und v.a. erzählen wie's Euch geht!!


----------



## iTom (21. Februar 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> mal ein bissle zum Thema dirt bei YouTube gefunden...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So ein bisschen Integralhelm wäre nicht so ganz verkehrt gewesen. Nu macht er den Boden *dirt*y


----------



## Joerg_1969 (21. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich muss leider für morgen absagen. Babydienst.



Hah, alles faule Ausreden... Du willst nur nicht, dass wir dich wegen deiner nebulösen Ankündigung über den Dolly-Ersatz ausquetschen  

Dabei hatte ich schon die Daumenschrauben bereitgelegt...



Viel Spaß dann beim Kinderhüten und bis demnächst auf den Trails,
Jörg


----------



## Deleted 4120 (21. Februar 2008)

Es war war ein netter, wenn auch sehr DH und Karlsruhelastiger Stammtisch!!! Ich war mit Jürgen die einzige Pussy auf weiter Flur  !!! Wo waren denn die restlichen üblichen Stammtischteilnehmer   ?? Dafür habe ich eine Menge neue Brasilianer kennengelernt  !!


@ Jürgen
Du hast eine PN mit dem Link!


----------



## andi1969 (22. Februar 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Es war war ein netter, wenn auch sehr DH und Karlsruhelastiger Stammtisch!!! Ich war mit Jürgen die einzige Pussy auf weiter Flur  !!! Wo waren denn die restlichen üblichen Stammtischteilnehmer   ??!




Tja müde und fetisch vom Arbeiten  
auf´em Sofa gelegen ......nächstes mal wieder


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. Februar 2008)

Hat von euch einer ne Sattelstütze in 31,6 daheim rumliegen, die ich mir übergangsweise ausleihen kann, bis ich was gescheites gefunden habe?


----------



## TeamJung (25. Februar 2008)

Ein Danke auch von der Teestube an den gut gelungenen lustigen Stammtisch.... die Bier haben kräftig eingeschlagen... hoffe ich habe nicht zu viel gelallt  

Hoffe es kommt zu einer Wiederholung....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (25. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hat von euch einer ne Sattelstütze in 31,6 daheim rumliegen, die ich mir übergangsweise ausleihen kann, bis ich was gescheites gefunden habe?



Leider um 0,7mm daneben. Fürn Spezi hätte ich die passende da gehabt aber neee


----------



## Don Stefano (25. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hat von euch einer ne Sattelstütze in 31,6 daheim rumliegen, die ich mir übergangsweise ausleihen kann, bis ich was gescheites gefunden habe?


Wie lang muss sie sein? Ich hätte 2 zur Auswahl: Eine Thomson in silber (habe ich wg. der Farbe getauscht) und eine etwas antiquierte
control tech, die etwas schwerer ist und bei der sich dauernd die Sattelneigung verstellt.


----------



## Eike. (28. Februar 2008)

Wo wir schon bei Materialanfragen sind hab ich auch eine. Kann mir jemand zum Testen einen kurzen (40-60mm) Vorbau für 1 1/8" Schaft und 31,8mm Lenker, gerade oder mit geringer Steigung ausleihen? Ich möchte das mal am Stumpi ausprobieren.


----------



## TeamJung (28. Februar 2008)

wenn mein neuer nächste woche da ist ... dann ja....


----------



## black soul (29. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wo wir schon bei Materialanfragen sind hab ich auch eine. Kann mir jemand zum Testen einen kurzen (40-60mm) Vorbau für 1 1/8" Schaft und 31,8mm Lenker, gerade oder mit geringer Steigung ausleihen? Ich möchte das mal am Stumpi ausprobieren.


 
komm zu mich. 60er husselfelt, und einen von spezi.


----------



## Eike. (29. Februar 2008)

black soul schrieb:


> komm zu mich. 60er husselfelt, und einen von spezi.



Ui subba. Vielleicht klappts ja am Sonntag aufm Trail, wenn nicht komm ich nächste Woche bei der Arbeit vorbei, ist ja grad ums Eck.


----------



## black soul (29. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ui subba. Vielleicht klappts ja am Sonntag aufm Trail, wenn nicht komm ich nächste Woche bei der Arbeit vorbei, ist ja grad ums Eck.



machst du notruf, wählst 017272sechszwei5dreidrei
können wir konkret krasse termin mache. WE geht auch.


----------



## Eike. (29. Februar 2008)

Habsch gespeichert. In nächster Zeit wird eh erstmal das Hardtail ausgeführt, die letzten Teile sind heute gekommen. Fürs Fully brauch ich wahrscheinlich einen neuen Hinterreifen. Da hab ich mir gestern einen ziemlich fiesen Riss eingefangen, soviel zu Schwalbes toller Alpencross-Pannenschutz-Technik.


----------



## black soul (29. Februar 2008)

> Fürs Fully brauch ich wahrscheinlich einen neuen Hinterreifen. Da hab ich mir gestern einen ziemlich fiesen Riss eingefangen,



Besame verschleiss
HR reifen hätti au noch günstig, wenn du dringend brauchst. und bremsen, LRS, schaltung,  sa-stü, 
klickies . kellerausverkauf alles fürs gröbere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (29. Februar 2008)

black soul schrieb:


> Besame verschleiss
> HR reifen hätti au noch günstig, wenn du dringend brauchst. und bremsen, LRS, schaltung,  sa-stü,
> klickies . kellerausverkauf alles fürs gröbere



Nun gut, der Eine oder Andere legt sich ein neues Rad zu wenn der Hinterreifen kaputt ist...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. Februar 2008)

So Leute. In meiner Galerie hab ich das erste Bild vom neuen Rad. Feedback ausdrücklich gewünscht (kann auch neg. Feedback ertragen). Schreibs am besten direkt in die Galerie rein, dann wird der Thread hier net so vollgespamt. Der Mod wirds euch danken.


----------



## wookie (29. Februar 2008)

Hallöchen Dirk,

dein neuer hobel gefällt mir. brauchst du die 203er scheibe hinten wirklich?

ich habe mich auch mit einem neuen rad belohnt. habe heute ganz zittrig mein geschenk ausgepackt. - kam gerade frisch per post rein.

es ist auch so eine art freerider. - hat sogar 3.0er schlappen drauf.  
insgesamt komme ich nur auf ein gewicht von ca. 7,2 kg

überholen kann ich damit wohl kaum, aber style ist ja wichtiger als geschwindigkeit.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/48246

kanns kaum abwarten den besame zu rocken


----------



## andi1969 (29. Februar 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> Hallöchen Dirk,
> 
> dein neuer hobel gefällt mir. brauchst du die 203er scheibe hinten wirklich?
> 
> ...




Cool, Wookie echt Mut mit dem Einrad auf DH zu gehen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. Februar 2008)

Für mich bist Du in vielerlei Hinsicht eine Art Idol.  

Die 203er brauche ich bei 90kg + Rucksack.


----------



## wookie (29. Februar 2008)

so viel mut braucht es nicht, man fällt nicht so brutal wie beim mtb ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (29. Februar 2008)

black soul schrieb:


> Besame verschleiss
> HR reifen hätti au noch günstig, wenn du dringend brauchst. und bremsen, LRS, schaltung,  sa-stü,
> klickies . kellerausverkauf alles fürs gröbere



Och Reifen findet sich zur Not schon noch was als Übergangslösung. Aber jetzt wo das Hardtail endlich fertig ist (nur noch Bremse und Schaltung richtig einstellen) will ich das auch mal richtig fahren. Das erste mal war wegen dem grausigen Deore-Schaltwerk net so richtig toll.

Glückwunsch Dirk, das ist ein echt geiles Bike  Ich würde die Aufkleber am Hinterbau einfach weg machen. So ein mattschwarzer Rahmen wirkt schlicht am besten und dann kommt auch der gelastere Schriftzug (sabber) besser zur Geltung. Mach bitte bitte keine weißen Teile dran, black is beautiful


----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. März 2008)

Ziehe gerade in Erwägung mir neue Reifen zu besorgen und wollte mal fragen was mir die Technikfraktion für mein Einsatzgebiet  (MA,Tour)  empfehlen kann?? Nobby, Speed- o. Mountainking?? Sie sollen viel Grip haben, auch wenns schlammig wird. Bin mit meine Speci Fast Track eigentlich sehr zufrieden, sind halt bockschwer, insbesondere die UST-Ausführung!!

@ Patrick/Eike
Ihr fahrt Faltreifen mit Eclipse/Milch anstatt UST-Reifen?? Hält das bei 2bar??


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr fahrt Faltreifen mit Eclipse/Milch anstatt UST-Reifen?? Hält das bei 2bar??



Eike fährt sie mit 5bar. Mit Niederdruck kennt er sich nicht aus.  

Ist zwar nicht mein Gebiet, aber der NN ist in seiner Klasse vom Traktion/Rollwiderstands-Verhältnis (auch bei Nässe - wo Conti meiner Meinung nach etwas schwächelt) unschlagbar.


----------



## Eike. (1. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> @ Patrick/Eike
> Ihr fahrt Faltreifen mit Eclipse/Milch anstatt UST-Reifen?? Hält das bei 2bar??



Ja wenn man sich nicht gerade einen großen Riss einfängt. Allerdings sind nicht alle Reifen gleich gut geeignet. Zum Beispiel hört man häufiger, dass die leichten Conti Reifen nur schwer dicht zu kriegen sind. 
Für deinen Einsatzzweck kommt auch der LarsenTT von Maxxis in Frage. Rollt extrem gut und solange es nicht schlammig wird ist auch der Gripp in Ordnung.



DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Eike fährt sie mit 5bar. Mit Niederdruck kennt er sich nicht aus.


Schwätzer  Ich wieg nur nicht so viel 
Ne im Ernst, ich hab normalerweise vorne knapp 2 Bar und hinten 2-2,5.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> LarsenTT



Stimmt. Wird sogar im Trockenen zum 4x-Racen verwendet.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (1. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ziehe gerade in Erwägung mir neue Reifen zu besorgen und wollte mal fragen was mir die Technikfraktion für mein Einsatzgebiet  (MA,Tour)  empfehlen kann?? Nobby, Speed- o. Mountainking?? Sie sollen viel Grip haben, auch wenns schlammig wird. Bin mit meine Speci Fast Track eigentlich sehr zufrieden, sind halt bockschwer, insbesondere die UST-Ausführung!!



Ich bin mit der Brot-und-Butter Kombination Nobby Nic/Racing Ralph (ohne Snake Skin und Alpen Cross Firlefanz) ein Jahr pannenfrei gefahren. Bei Matsch ist der RR am Hinterrad nicht so toll, dafür rollt er und rollt und rollt...

Für Schlamm Touren werd ich jetzt auch am Hinterrad den Nobby aufziehen.



pumuckl schrieb:


> @ Patrick/Eike
> Ihr fahrt Faltreifen mit Eclipse/Milch anstatt UST-Reifen?? Hält das bei 2bar??



Ist Eike nicht der ungekrönte Plattfuß König?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> LarsenTT


Stimmt, aber sobald die Luftfeuchtigkeit ansteigt rutscht man weg, habe ich bei Patrick schon des öfteren gesehen, bzw. hat er mir berichtet. Sollte sehr vielseitig und mit Milch dichtzubekommen sein. Denn Nobby Nic fahre ich am HT und finde ihn gar nicht so schlecht. Wie sind denn die Contis?

@ Dirk
Du fährst Deinem legendären Bild zu Urteilen ja max. 0,5bar  !!!


----------



## iTom (1. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ziehe gerade in Erwägung mir neue Reifen zu besorgen und wollte mal fragen was mir die Technikfraktion für mein Einsatzgebiet  (MA,Tour)  empfehlen kann?? Nobby, Speed- o. Mountainking?? Sie sollen viel Grip haben, auch wenns schlammig wird. Bin mit meine Speci Fast Track eigentlich sehr zufrieden, sind halt bockschwer, insbesondere die UST-Ausführung!!
> 
> @ Patrick/Eike
> Ihr fahrt Faltreifen mit Eclipse/Milch anstatt UST-Reifen?? Hält das bei 2bar??



Der hier wäre leicht: Schwalbe - Nobby Nic Evo UST Faltreifen 2008. Halt nur 1.8 breit... aber nur 410gr.

Mit den Nicht-UST Nobby Nics bin ich bis jetzt soweit zufrieden. Gut ich bin noch  nicht so viel verschiedene Modelle gefahren. Warum auch, wenn ich mit der Sorte zufrieden bin. Leicht und gut Uphill-tauglich Bei richtigem Schlamm wird sich wohl jeder Reifen zusetzen. Der Nobby Nic hat mir mal im Winter aus den 2,1er 5er oder 6er gemacht (ist zwar etwas übertrieben, hat aber fast so ausgesehen), als ich durch sehr sähmigen Boden habe fahren wollen. Dann doch eher geschoben


----------



## iTom (1. März 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Ich bin mit der Brot-und-Butter Kombination Nobby Nic/Racing Ralph (ohne Snake Skin und Alpen Cross Firlefanz) ein Jahr pannenfrei gefahren. Bei Matsch ist der RR am Hinterrad nicht so toll, dafür rollt er und rollt und rollt...
> 
> Für Schlamm Touren werd ich jetzt auch am Hinterrad den Nobby aufziehen.
> 
> ...



DU UND SCHLAMM


----------



## Eike. (1. März 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Ist Eike nicht der ungekrönte Plattfuß König?



Das war in der Prä-schlauchlos Ära. Ich hatte vorgestern den ersten Platten seit dem Umstieg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Das war in der Prä-schlauchlos Ära. Ich hatte vorgestern den ersten Platten seit dem Umstieg.


sprich Du fährst Eclipse plus faltreifen?? oder UST Reifen??


----------



## Oskar1974 (1. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ziehe gerade in Erwägung mir neue Reifen zu besorgen und wollte mal fragen was mir die Technikfraktion für mein Einsatzgebiet  (MA,Tour)  empfehlen kann?? Nobby, Speed- o. Mountainking?? Sie sollen viel Grip haben, auch wenns schlammig wird. Bin mit meine Speci Fast Track eigentlich sehr zufrieden, sind halt bockschwer, insbesondere die UST-Ausführung!!
> 
> @ Patrick/Eike
> Ihr fahrt Faltreifen mit Eclipse/Milch anstatt UST-Reifen?? Hält das bei 2bar??



Hallo,
habe mitlerweile das Kleben von Faltreifen aufgegeben und fahre auf dem Fully und dem Carbon HT den Conti Race King mit Latexschläuchen. Auf dem Winterrad hab ich den Conti Mountainking Supersonic 2.2 mit ebenfalls Latexschläuchen montiert. 
Der Mountainking hat mehr gripp als der Race King, dafür rollt der Raceking sehr viel besser und ist sehr voluminös! Fahre ihn mit 1,9 Bar !! Da hat er auch aussreichend Haftung bei Schlamm.
Fürs Grobe ist da jedoch der Mountainking besser. Wiegen tun sie bei gleich so ca. 490 GR pro St.
Hoffe ich konnte Dir ein wenig helfen.
Im übrigen sieht der Raceking montiert einfach geil aus  

Gruß eure Race Pussy


----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. März 2008)

Danke für die vielen Tipps, ich werde mal schauen was ich mache.


----------



## andi1969 (1. März 2008)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe mitlerweile das Kleben von Faltreifen aufgegeben und fahre auf dem Fully und dem Carbon HT den Conti Race King mit Latexschläuchen. Auf dem Winterrad hab ich den Conti Mountainking Supersonic 2.2 mit ebenfalls Latexschläuchen montiert.
> Der Mountainking hat mehr gripp als der Race King, dafür rollt der Raceking sehr viel besser und ist sehr voluminös! Fahre ihn mit 1,9 Bar !! Da hat er auch aussreichend Haftung bei Schlamm.
> Fürs Grobe ist da jedoch der Mountainking besser. Wiegen tun sie bei gleich so ca. 490 GR pro St.
> ...




Also Du Pussy(pumuckl) , hab am Woe. den Mountain King getestet und muss sagen ein super Gripp(vorteil ) am Vorderrad noch besser als der Nobby Nic nur der veschleis bei Conti ist halt hoch (  nachteil) durch die weichere Gummymischung aber den geb ich nimmer her


----------



## frenchy (1. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ziehe gerade in Erwägung mir neue Reifen zu besorgen und wollte mal fragen was mir die Technikfraktion für mein Einsatzgebiet  (MA,Tour)  empfehlen kann?? Nobby, Speed- o. Mountainking?? Sie sollen viel Grip haben, auch wenns schlammig wird. Bin mit meine Speci Fast Track eigentlich sehr zufrieden, sind halt bockschwer, insbesondere die UST-Ausführung!!
> 
> @ Patrick/Eike
> Ihr fahrt Faltreifen mit Eclipse/Milch anstatt UST-Reifen?? Hält das bei 2bar??



Meine Empfehlung: 
VR   NN (2.25) umgekehrt montiert  2-2,2 bar
HR  little Albert (2.1 wg. Gewicht ) oder Albert (2.25 )  2.2-2.5 bar je nach boden
Die Kombination ist fast Perfekt!


----------



## Eike. (1. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> sprich Du fährst Eclipse plus faltreifen?? oder UST Reifen??



Normale Faltreifen. Der Albert den ich am Vorderrad hab ist perfekt dicht. Praktisch kein Luftverlust obwohl ich schon lange keine Milch mehr nachgekippt habe. So einen mach ich jetzt wahrscheinlich auch hinten drauf. Falls du Reifen bestellst sag mir bitte vorher Bescheid, je nach Quelle häng ich mich dann noch mit dran.
Der SmartSam am Hinterrad war dagegen nie so richtig dicht. Obs am Reifen liegt oder der Montage weis ich nicht. Der Vorderreifen ist auch erst dauerhaft dicht gewesen nachdem ich ihn nochmal richtig neu montiert hab. Wichtig ist deswegen bei der ersten Montage eine gute Druckluftquelle, bei einem Kompressor mit großem Ausgleichbehälter damit der Reifen gleich richtig sitzt. Danach hat man nach meiner Erfahrung kein Theater mehr damit.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Also Du Pussy(pumuckl) , hab am Woe. den Mountain King getestet und muss sagen ein super Gripp(vorteil ) am Vorderrad noch besser als der Nobby Nic nur der veschleis bei Conti ist halt hoch (  nachteil) durch die weichere Gummymischung aber den geb ich nimmer her


Du hattest doch auch mal den SpeedKing, oder??? Fährst Du Supersonic??


----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Normale Faltreifen. Der Albert den ich am Vorderrad hab ist perfekt dicht. Praktisch kein Luftverlust obwohl ich schon lange keine Milch mehr nachgekippt habe. So einen mach ich jetzt wahrscheinlich auch hinten drauf. Falls du Reifen bestellst sag mir bitte vorher Bescheid, je nach Quelle häng ich mich dann noch mit dran.
> Der SmartSam am Hinterrad war dagegen nie so richtig dicht. Obs am Reifen liegt oder der Montage weis ich nicht. Der Vorderreifen ist auch erst dauerhaft dicht gewesen nachdem ich ihn nochmal richtig neu montiert hab. Wichtig ist deswegen bei der ersten Montage eine gute Druckluftquelle, bei einem Kompressor mit großem Ausgleichbehälter damit der Reifen gleich richtig sitzt. Danach hat man nach meiner Erfahrung kein Theater mehr damit.


Tankstelle oder gar DAS HIER?????


----------



## andi1969 (1. März 2008)

So Mädels das Offizielle Brasilianer Trikot zum anschauen   






Danke an Vanessa....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. März 2008)

SUPER!!!! Vanessa Danke!!!
Gibts das dann auch mit Namenszug???


----------



## andi1969 (1. März 2008)

Nö nur mit Andi auf der linken Trikottasche .........für alle  

Felix gehe mal in mein Fotoalbum zum Größer anschauen...natürlich ist der individuelle Namenszug geplant


----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Felix gehe mal in mein Fotoalbum zum Größer anschauen...natürlich ist der individuelle Namenszug geplant


war ich schon  !!!
Welcher Hersteller ist das denn, kann den Namenszug nicht genau erkennen (Blindfisch)!! Qwayo??
Gibt es schon so etwas wie einen Preis??
Namen "nur" auf der Rückentasche, ist für Camelbakfahrer unpraktisch ;-)!!


----------



## iTom (2. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> So Mädels das Offizielle Brasilianer Trikot zum anschauen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht doch klasse aus.  Ja, Preis wäre interessant.


----------



## andi1969 (2. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> war ich schon  !!!
> Welcher Hersteller ist das denn, kann den Namenszug nicht genau erkennen (Blindfisch)!! Qwayo??
> Gibt es schon so etwas wie einen Preis??
> Namen "nur" auf der Rückentasche, ist für Camelbakfahrer unpraktisch ;-)!!



Ja ist von OWAYO (der selbe Hersteller wie die Trikots von Northwood) und der* Preis richtet sich nach der Anzahl der Bestellungen*......dazu kommt noch eine *einmalige Gebühr von 150Euro(die dann auf alle die bestellen umgelegt wird) weils kein vorgefertigtes Design ist* also je mehr mitmachen um so günstiger wird das Trikot.

Deshalb schaut es Euch an und überlegt .....*auf ein vielleicht bestelle ich eines wird nicht eingegangen*.........nur auf Festzusagen.!!!!!


----------



## iTom (2. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ...einmalige Gebühr von 150Euro(die dann auf alle die bestellen umgelegt wird) weils kein vorgefertigtes Design ist[/COLOR][/B] also je mehr mitmachen um so günstiger wird das Trikot.
> 
> ...



Wieviele Interessenten gibt es denn bis jetzt? Ich hätte Interesse daran. Für die voraussichtliche Preiskalkulation wahrscheinlich ganz hilfreich.

Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. März 2008)

Handheb. Einmal mit der Aufschrift "Anti-Pussy".


----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. März 2008)

Mal so ne kleine Kalkulation fänd ich auch nicht schlecht, z.B. wie teuer es wird, wenn 10 Abnehmer vorhanden sind, so dass man mal eine Vorstellung hat.

@ Dirk
Ich nehm dann Pussy


----------



## iTom (2. März 2008)

Gäbe es den Aufdruck auch:

Der Sturzmeister 

oder 

Die Killerschulter


----------



## Jürgen_KA (2. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Deshalb schaut es Euch an und Ã¼berlegt .....*auf ein vielleicht bestelle ich eines wird nicht eingegangen*.........nur auf Festzusagen.!!!!!



_Kopfrechen_: Ab 10 StÃ¼ck also 45- â¬, plus 15- â¬ Vanessa-Sonderdesignpauschale, plus 0.80 â¬ Versand macht *ca.* *61- â¬*. 

Bei 15 Bestellungen kostet es 42,50, plus 10- â¬ Vanessadesign, plus 0.53 â¬ Versand macht also *ca. 53- â¬*.

Mit langen Ãrmeln noch mal 3.50 â¬ Aufschlag. Kommen weniger als zehn Bestellungen zusammen, dann werden noch mal 70- â¬ Mindermengenzuschlag fÃ¤llig. Sprich, dann wirds richtig teuer.

Alle Preise *incl.* Mehrwertsteuer.

Und das dann fÃ¼r ein baunes Trikot? Steht mir braun? Passt braun auch zu schwarzen Hosen? Muss ich da vorher nicht mein Rad umlackieren?

*2 StÃ¼ck bestellt*,  1 mal Kurzam und ein mal Langarm.

Kellerkind-Pussy ist als Aufschift ja zu lang, dann halt die Kurzform davon: *JÃ¼rgen*.


----------



## Eike. (2. März 2008)

Ich hab doch eh schon zu viel Klamotten  aber man will ja nicht als Spalter dastehen  Wenn die 10 beisammen kommen bin ich auch mit einem dabei  Vor der endgültigen Bestellung brauchen wir aber auf jeden Fall Größenmuster und dann wird eine fesche Dessous ähhhh Trikotparty gemacht


----------



## Schwarzspecht (2. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich hab doch eh schon zu viel Klamotten  aber man will ja nicht als Spalter dastehen  Wenn die 10 beisammen kommen bin ich auch mit einem dabei  Vor der endgültigen Bestellung brauchen wir aber auf jeden Fall Größenmuster und dann wird eine fesche Dessous ähhhh Trikotparty gemacht



Oder Ausfahrt bzw. Treffen mit den Northwoodies, habe ein Kurz- und ein Langarm in (ich glaube) XL, Cook und Bluesky kleiner, Frenchy weiß ich nicht - die fallen eher klein aus für meinen Geschmack. Aber die Pussies mögen's ja hauteng, gell!?!?

Grüßle
Wolfgang

p.s. ein Verbesserungsvorschlag zu eurem Trikotdesign sei mir erlaubt: die Schrift für den Schriftzug "Brasilianer" ist no go! Jetzt aber wegduck ...


----------



## Jürgen_KA (2. März 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Oder Ausfahrt bzw. Treffen mit den Northwoodies, habe ein Kurz- und ein Langarm in (ich glaube) XL, Cook und Bluesky kleiner, Frenchy weiß ich nicht - die fallen eher klein aus für meinen Geschmack. Aber die Pussies mögen's ja hauteng, gell!?!?



Mit Trikot-Tausch und Beitrittsverhandlungen nach Artikel 23?



Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> p.s. ein Verbesserungsvorschlag zu eurem Trikotdesign sei mir erlaubt: die Schrift für den Schriftzug "Brasilianer" ist no go! Jetzt aber wegduck ...



Pssst, die Schriftart quasi das "Pussy Inside" Logo. Aber wo er Recht hat...


----------



## andi1969 (2. März 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Mit Trikot-Tausch und Beitrittsverhandlungen nach Artikel 23?
> 
> 
> 
> Pssst, die Schriftart quasi das "Pussy Inside" Logo. Aber wo er Recht hat...



Jürgen ich mach mir gedanken....  

So und die Schriftart bleibt...Vanessa uns Michael haben einige gestern durchprobiert und so sieht es am Edelsten aus.....



*Wegen dem Preis...das klärt Michael nächste Woche mit OWAYO und dann sehen wir weiter Jungs....* wir werden uns dann alle mal bei Mir treffen und den Rest einfach abklähren wer ,was ,wie usw.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (2. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Jürgen ich mach mir gedanken....



Ich will doch nur mein Begrüßungsgeld!



andi1969 schrieb:


> So und die Schriftart bleibt...Vanessa uns Michael haben einige gestern durchprobiert und so sieht es am edelsten aus.....


Ich liebe diese Form von Basisdemokratie  .


----------



## Jürgen_KA (2. März 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> DU UND SCHLAMM



Der Beweis:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (2. März 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Ich liebe diese Form von Basisdemokratie  .



Mist hab ich mein Stalinbart vergessen anzukleben........Demokratie nix gut !!!


----------



## andi1969 (2. März 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Der Beweis:



Na also das Bike passt farblich zum Trikot Jürgen


----------



## iTom (2. März 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Der Beweis:



Sieht irgendwie aus wie ne moderne Schlitzfräse für Elektriker. 

Wie tief bist Du gesunken <kopfschüttel>


----------



## Jürgen_KA (2. März 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Sieht irgendwie aus wie ne moderne Schlitzfräse für Elektriker.
> 
> Wie tief bist Du gesunken <kopfschüttel>



Gefallen, bitte. Pussies können nicht tiefer sinken.


----------



## iTom (2. März 2008)

Damit es Euch nicht zu bunt wird, hier mal ein Kalender über die VTTs im Elsass:

http://www.alsacecyclo.org/cal2008.htm

Diese Veranstaltung fasse ich mal ins Auge 

DIMANCHE 27/04    <http://www.alsacecyclo.org/logffctnvxQual.jpg>     <http://www.alsacecyclo.org/R.jpg>     <http://www.alsacecyclo.org/v.jpg>
Randonnée de la Vallée de la Sauer 
A LEMBACH, salle polyvalente, rue André Maginot
Route : 40 - 60 - 90 Km  -  *VTT : 30 - 45 - 60 Km* 
Accueil de 8h à 11h - Clôture à 16h
Tarif : FFCT : 3  - de 18 ans : gratuit NA : 5  - de 18 ans : 2 
Renseignements : 02892 Lembach Cyclotourisme
Daniel ZEY, 34, route de Wissembourg Tél : 03 88 94 22 93  -  Por : 06 81 27 35 80
67510 LEMBACH Site : www.lembach-cyclotourisme.fr <http://www.lembach-cyclotourisme.fr>
Courriel : [email protected]

Also trainiert mal schön


----------



## iTom (2. März 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Gefallen, bitte. Pussies können nicht tiefer sinken.



Sieht so aus, als könnte der Schnellspanner eine 180°-Drehung vertragen, so dass der Hebel gegen die Fahrtrichtung geöffnet werden muß. Sicher ist sicher...


----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. März 2008)

Ohhhhjeeehhh da hab ich mit dem Pussygetue ja was angefangen  !!

Die Owayos fallen richtig eng aus, ich habe L und naja, sieht bissle spack aus   also XL. Eike, kannst meins mal testen, wobei es ja eigentlich eine Pussy und FR Ausgabe geben müsste *duckundweg*

Komme garade von einer Kurztour zurück, ach das Biken mit kurzer Hose ist doch einfach traumhaft, war ein bissle stürmisch, aber je nach Fahrtrichtung ganz angenehm!!


----------



## Jürgen_KA (2. März 2008)

Hi,

spricht irgendwas gegen diese Sollbuchstelle oder gibt es da bessere Alternativen? Sollte stabil, leicht und schwarz sein.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. März 2008)

@ Dirk
zum ausdrucken und für übers Bett zu hängen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


>



Diese Schrift will ich auf meinem Trikot haben, mit DirkH.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. März 2008)

dann will ich Felix in folgender Schrift:


----------



## andi1969 (2. März 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> spricht irgendwas gegen diese Sollbuchstelle oder gibt es da bessere Alternativen? Sollte stabil, leicht und schwarz sein.



Stabil isse aber leicht  ....meine wiegt 274g , aber 1a verarbeitet und superleicht einzustellen


----------



## andi1969 (2. März 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Wieviele Interessenten gibt es denn bis jetzt? Ich hätte Interesse daran. Für die voraussichtliche Preiskalkulation wahrscheinlich ganz hilfreich.
> 
> Gruß Tom



*Nach Rücksprache mit Michael....alle zusammengezählt sind so ca.12 Interesenten bisher *


----------



## Jürgen_KA (2. März 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Sieht so aus, als könnte der Schnellspanner eine 180°-Drehung vertragen, so dass der Hebel gegen die Fahrtrichtung geöffnet werden muß. Sicher ist sicher...



Klingt logisch, danke. Warum komm ich auf so eine Idee nicht von selbst?


----------



## Jürgen_KA (2. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Stabil isse aber leicht  ....meine wiegt 274g , aber 1a verarbeitet und superleicht einzustellen



Immer noch über 100 g leichter als mein Ofenrohr. Hab jetzt aber doch ne P6 bestellt. Angeblich 228 g bei 31,6/400, nachgewogen wird nicht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (3. März 2008)

@Dirk

kennst Du das auch noch? Wirst Du das mim neuen Rad mal probieren wollen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. März 2008)

Es gibt immer zwei Wege, etwas zu tun. Klarer Beweis, für diese Aussage, oder?  

Lev fuhr übrigens HT.


----------



## speedygonzales (4. März 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> @Dirk
> 
> kennst Du das auch noch? Wirst Du das mim neuen Rad mal probieren wollen



 nönö lass mal bestimmt ein fake


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. März 2008)

Das Video ist kein Fake. Wenn du genau hinschaust, siehst Du, dass ich dabei war, als es aufgenommen wurde.


----------



## iTom (4. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Das Video ist kein Fake. Wenn du genau hinschaust, siehst Du, dass ich dabei war, als es aufgenommen wurde.


Kann ich bestätigen dass es keine Fake war. Meinereiner steht links von Dirk mit ner Nikolausmütze...


----------



## Schwarzspecht (6. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Nach Rücksprache mit Michael....alle zusammengezählt sind so ca.12 Interesenten bisher *



... würde auch eins nehmen (Schriftzug wird dann 'rausgeflext;-), Langarm, XL (Größe muss ich aber noch checken) - wann wollt ihr bestellen?

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## andi1969 (7. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> So Mädels das Offizielle Brasilianer Trikot zum anschauen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So bisher haben: Andi
                       Ute
                       Michael + Bruder usw.
                       Vanessa
                       Tomas
                       Dirk
                       Eike 
                       Felix
                       Jürgen
                       Wolfgang.....


Bestellinteresse gezeigt....fehlen noch Pat???? und Günter??? und oder wer noch  , Michael und Vanessa schicken unseren Designvorschlag zu OWAYO ......werde euch weiter auf dem laufenden halten


----------



## andi1969 (7. März 2008)

So und ich hab mal wieder zugeschlagen .....


----------



## iTom (7. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> So und ich hab mal wieder zugeschlagen



Ich glaub' Du hast noch keinen gescheiten Sattel gesehen. Ich geh gleich mal in die Garage und mach 'n Foto. Da wirst Du blass, das sage ich Dir.

Bis gleich


----------



## iTom (7. März 2008)

Das ist ein Sattel...





Wird echt Zeit, dass ich mir einen Neuen hol'. Wird langsam ungemütlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> So und ich hab mal wieder zugeschlagen .....



Das Ding sieht scharf aus. Aber wie ists mit dem Sitzkomfort?


----------



## TeamJung (7. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> So und ich hab mal wieder zugeschlagen .....



Die Sattelstütze fährt sich übrigens auch gut an meinem Downhiller... und das seit ca. 1 Jahr...


----------



## Cook (8. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Michael und Vanessa schicken unseren Designvorschlag zu OWAYO ......werde euch weiter auf dem laufenden halten



Hallo ihr Brasilianer!

Trikot finde ich echt originell, besonders mit den Weltmeistersternen. Damit fallt ihr sicher auf auf der Piste!!!
Über eine Designpauschale müsst ihr euch keine Gedanken machen, das Grunddesign gibt es bei owayo. ("Tourmalet")

Wenn ich nicht schon mit Unmengen an Northwood-Trikots zugemüllt wäre, würde ich eins nehmen.


----------



## Eike. (8. März 2008)

Stimmt, das Design passt bis auf die andersfarbigen Seiten und Ãrmel. Mal sehen wie flexibel Owayo da ist. Da das ja einzelne Stoffteile sind sollte das eigentlich mÃ¶glich sein und wÃ¼rde den Preis ganz schÃ¶n drÃ¼cken.
Zum Thema Langarmtrikot: Wenn ich die Preisliste richtig verstehe fÃ¤llt bei einer Bestellung von weniger als 10 Trikots mit langen Ãrmeln eine Sonderpauschale von 20â¬ an, es wird also wohl etwas teurer als nur die 3,50â¬ Aufpreis pro StÃ¼ck. Aber ich bin ja eh SchÃ¶nwetterbiker, da brauch ich keine langen Ãrmel 
Eine Anmerkung hab ich noch zum Namenszug. KÃ¶nnte man den (evt. zusÃ¤tzlich?) am Kragen anbringen? Bei Touren hab ich immer einen Rucksack auf da sieht man den auf der RÃ¼ckentasche nicht.
Ich find das Design auf jeden Fall super. Das Braun ist auf den ersten Blick ungewohnt aber mal was anderes und hey, Maloja hat auch braune Trikots also muss es ja stylisch sein


----------



## andi1969 (8. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Das Ding sieht scharf aus. Aber wie ists mit dem Sitzkomfort?



Super, fest und breiter 143mm sitz besser als der SLR


----------



## andi1969 (8. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Stimmt, das Design passt bis auf die andersfarbigen Seiten und Ärmel. Mal sehen wie flexibel Owayo da ist. Da das ja einzelne Stoffteile sind sollte das eigentlich möglich sein und würde den Preis ganz schön drücken.
> Zum Thema Langarmtrikot: Wenn ich die Preisliste richtig verstehe fällt bei einer Bestellung von weniger als 10 Trikots mit langen Ärmeln eine Sonderpauschale von 20 an, es wird also wohl etwas teurer als nur die 3,50 Aufpreis pro Stück. Aber ich bin ja eh Schönwetterbiker, da brauch ich keine langen Ärmel
> Eine Anmerkung hab ich noch zum Namenszug. Könnte man den (evt. zusätzlich?) am Kragen anbringen? Bei Touren hab ich immer einen Rucksack auf da sieht man den auf der Rückentasche nicht.
> Ich find das Design auf jeden Fall super. Das Braun ist auf den ersten Blick ungewohnt aber mal was anderes und hey, Maloja hat auch braune Trikots also muss es ja stylisch sein





Als alternative kann sein, wenn OWAYO mitmacht soll der Namen zusätzlich auf dem Ärmel unter die Sterne....und das mit dem Tourmalet Design klärt Michael ab... die Idee hatten wir am Samstag Nacht auch noch .....nach einigen Bieren


----------



## Eike. (8. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> .....nach einigen Bieren



Wo du das gerade ansprichst  Stammtisch wäre auch mal wieder an der Zeit. Nächsten Donnerstag 20 Uhr Bundschuh?


----------



## Joerg_1969 (8. März 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde,

das Trikot sieht gut aus, allerdings ist das Braun etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig  

Nächsten Donnerstag um 20:00 Uhr im Bundschuh? Warum eigentlich nicht?
Muss ich aber erst mal mit der Regierung abklären...

Bis dann dann
Jörg

Und als Nachtrag die "neue" Kurbel am Nicolai.


----------



## andi1969 (8. März 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Das ist ein Sattel...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wird Zeit......???? Der bettelt ja schon um die Rente


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (9. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Wird Zeit......???? Der bettelt ja schon um die Rente



Weißt Du zufällig was für Modelle gerade so angesagt sind, Andi?
Leicht, billig und supergut  wird wohl nicht so ohne Weiteres möglich sein...


----------



## iTom (9. März 2008)

Am Do hat es einen 36-jährigen MTBler beim Feldkirchle zerlegt. Ich kann mir aber gar nicht vorstellen wo das genau sein soll . Gut ein Bäumchen liegt dort quer, ist aber gut zu erkennen.
Um 17h hat es ihn zerbröselt und um 19h ungefähr ist er, schwerverletzt, gefunden worden. Hat Glück gehabt, dass dort um 19h noch jemand vorbeigekommen ist. Falls es jemand ist, den ich kennen sollte, wünsche ich ihm hiermit auf jeden Fall mal gute Besserung.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (9. März 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Weißt Du zufällig was für Modelle gerade so angesagt sind, Andi?
> Leicht, billig und supergut  wird wohl nicht so ohne Weiteres möglich sein...



Nicht leicht und auch nicht unbedingt billig dafür aber super bequem, zumindest für meinen Hintern. Klick. Das dort angegebene Gewicht stimmt übrigens nicht, andere Seiten geben 280 g an.


----------



## andi1969 (9. März 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Weißt Du zufällig was für Modelle gerade so angesagt sind, Andi?
> Leicht, billig und supergut  wird wohl nicht so ohne Weiteres möglich sein...



Na ja da ist jeder Bobbes anderst und nach dem Preis solltest Du nicht schauen (weil meiner so 99Euro gekostet hat) !!!! Das Hängt davon ab was Du willst und ob dein Hinterteil mitmacht , sollten wir mal am Donnerstag belabern ich bring mal 2 Sättel mit zum testen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. März 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Nicht leicht und auch nicht unbedingt billig dafür aber super bequem, zumindest für meinen Hintern. Klick. Das dort angegebene Gewicht stimmt übrigens nicht, andere Seiten geben 280 g an.



Das Orange töööörnt mich leider ab.

@Tom
Günstig und gut bekommst Du den alten Flite bei diversen online-Shops für max. 40 EUR. Einigermaßen leicht, bequem (sag ich) und in meinen Augen der schönste Sattel, den es gibt.


----------



## Eike. (9. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Preis solltest Du nicht schauen



Eher noch als nach dem Gewicht 



andi1969 schrieb:


> sollten wir mal am Donnerstag belabern ich bring mal 2 Sättel mit zum testen.



Das werte ich als die erste Zusage für den Stammtisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen_KA (9. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Das Orange töööörnt mich leider ab.



Etwas auffällig, stimmt. Aber wenn man draufsitzt sieht man es ja nicht mehr. Toll ist die rauhe Oberfläche, da rutscht man nicht so planlos auf dem Sattel rum.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. März 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Etwas auffällig, stimmt. Aber wenn man draufsitzt sieht man es ja nicht mehr. Toll ist die rauhe Oberfläche, da rutscht man nicht so planlos auf dem Sattel rum.



Du wärst der Erste, der auf nem Sattel den Ausgang nicht mehr findet.


----------



## mw1774 (10. März 2008)

Cook schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Brasilianer!
> 
> ...besonders mit den Weltmeistersternen....



na endlich hats jemand kapiert  
man muss ja auch im ausland für klare verhältnisse sorgen.. 

falls frenchy ein trikot möchte, hats halt nur einen stern... 
wir hatten die sterne auch mal in schwarz-rot-gold versucht, war dann aber zuviel "farbe", mit drei sternen auf der brust kann man sich ja auch mal in zurückhaltung üben...

grüße


----------



## Eike. (10. März 2008)

Super und nach der nächsten WM brauchen wir dann neue Trikots? Naja bis dahin zupft sowieso noch der eine oder andere Brombeerstrauch dran dann schadet es wahrscheinlich gar nicht das (dann) zerfetzte Leibchen auszuwechseln


----------



## mw1774 (10. März 2008)

zur trikotfarbe:
das braun soll in richtung sepia "dunkelbronze" gehen, kann sein das es auf den bildschirmen zu hell dargestellt wird.

grüße


----------



## Eike. (10. März 2008)

Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende. Beim Hardtail rutscht auf den kleinen Ritzeln ständig die Kette durch. Gerade hab ich das Hinterrad vom Stumpjumper ausprobiert und da ist es das gleiche. Kassette und Freilauf sind also raus. Die Kette ist neu (also nicht ausgeleiert) und das Schaltwerk nach meinem Ermessen korrekt eingestellt. Am Montageständer lassen sich auch alle Gänge sauber durchschalten (spricht meiner Meinung nach gegen ein defektes Schaltwerk oder verbogenes Schaltauge). Die Kette springt nicht auf ein benachbartes Ritzel wie bei einem falsch eingestellten Zug sondern man tritt einfach kurz ins Leere, deswegen hatte ich ja auch schon den Leerlauf im Verdacht. Beim lockeren Treten passiert nix aber einmal mit schmackes reingetreten und ratsch  Auf den großen Ritzeln scheint es problemlos zu funktionieren, selbst Wiegetritt bergauf klappt.
Hat noch jemand eine Idee? Vorzugsweise eine ganz einfache an die ich schon längst selber hätte denken müssen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. März 2008)

Hier ein paar meiner Idee:

1. Kette hat ein steifes Glied?  
2. Kette passt nicht ins System (Shimano Ritzel - Noname Kette mit zu hoher Fertigungstoleranz was die Weite der Glieder betrifft)
3. Schaltwerk ist von der Stellschraube hinten zu weit von dem Zargen am Schaltauge weg (zu wenig Kette auf Ritzel, weil Schaltwerk zu weit nach hinten wegsteht)
4. Schaltauge hat Spiel
5. Schaltwerk hat im Parallelogramm Spiel
6. Fahr Roloff  

Hoffentlich ist nich Punkt 6 die Lösung Deines Problem.


----------



## wookie (10. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> 6. Fahr Roloff



bald auch in rot eloxiert direkt von Rohloff zu haben:





*träum*
meinen kilometer-fresser werde ich dieses jahr noch durch ein Rohloff-Hobel ersetzen. - so ritzel, kette, schaltwerk, usw. sind schon recht teuer auf dauer.


----------



## Eike. (10. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> 1. Kette hat ein steifes Glied?
> 2. Kette passt nicht ins System (Shimano Ritzel - Noname Kette mit zu hoher Fertigungstoleranz was die Weite der Glieder betrifft)
> 3. Schaltwerk ist von der Stellschraube hinten zu weit von dem Zargen am Schaltauge weg (zu wenig Kette auf Ritzel, weil Schaltwerk zu weit nach hinten wegsteht)
> 4. Schaltauge hat Spiel
> ...



1. So Ferkel gibts bei mir nicht  Ne läuft sauber und geschmeidisch rum
2. Kann auch nicht sein. XT-Kassette und XT-Kette (HG93)
3. Da hab ich auch schon rumprobiert. Aber das müsste jah sowieso dann eher bei den großen Ritzeln Probleme geben oder net?
4. Nope
5. Ist ein praktisch neuwertiges XTR und fühlen kann ich auch nix, das gleiche Problem hatte ich mit dem Deore-Schaltwerk ja auch, da hab ichs halt aufs Schaltwerk geschoben
6. Lösungsansatz im aktuellen Jahrzehnt nicht durchführbar 

Ich werd jetzt mal noch die Kette vom Stumpi rüberwechseln, wenns dann immer noch nicht geht kann es eigentlich nur noch
a) das Schaltwerk
b) das Schaltauge
c) totale Inkompetenz in Sachen "Schaltung Einstellen" beim Benutzer  
sein

Nachtrag: Das Powerlink hab ich auch schon im Verdacht gehabt weil es ein bischen locker zu sein scheint aber dann dürfte die Kette ja nur einmal pro Umlauf durchrutschen (eben wenn das Powerlink auf der Kassette liegt) aber es passiert teilweise bei jedem Tritt und ein Kettenumlauf macht etwa drei volle Kurbelumdrehungen.

Nachtrag²: Ich war jetzt nochmal draußen. An der Umschlingung scheint es wirklich nicht zu liegen. Ich hab die Schraube mal ganz raus gedreht, damit das Schaltwerk möglichst weit um das Ritzel rumgeht und es macht keinen wirklich Unterschied. 
Dafür hab ich das Problem ein bischen eingegrenzt: Auf dem kleinsten Ritzel gibt es kaum durchrutscher, auf dem zweiten fast bei jedem Tritt und ab dem 4. Ritzel (von unten) klappt es trotz Steigung mit Wiegetritt ohne Probleme. Mit dem unteren Anschlag hab ich auch nochmal ohne Erfolg rumprobiert.
Nach alldem würde ich natürlich sofort sagen, dass die Kassette hinüber ist aber mit der vom Stumpi funktionierts ja auch nicht..

Wenn nicht noch jemand mit einer genialen Idee auftaucht muss ich wohl mal beim Ride-Your-Bike vorstellig werden, vielleicht weiß der Profi Ra(d)t.


----------



## Cook (10. März 2008)

Hi Eike!
Kettenblatt verschlissen? Das mittlere ist recht kurzlebig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (10. März 2008)

Cook schrieb:


> Hi Eike!
> Kettenblatt verschlissen? Das mittlere ist recht kurzlebig.



Schon möglich. Die Kurbel hab ich über Ebay gekauft und da weis man ja nie was der Vorbesitzer schon abgekurbelt hat. Aber ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass es dann ausgerechnet auf den Ritzeln bei denen die Kette ziemlich gerade läuft Probleme geben sollte. Wie ich oben geschrieben hab sind es ja nur die drei kleinsten Ritzel und dabei besonders das zweite. Auf den großen Ritzeln läuft die Kette erheblich schiefer und da gibts keine Probleme


----------



## Joerg_1969 (10. März 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> bald auch in rot eloxiert direkt von Rohloff zu haben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, das wäre schon auch was für mein Hardtail, v.a. die Light-Version, die ja schon seit einer kleinen Ewigkeit angekündigt ist. Und als Krönung dann den Trigger von Nicolai dazu... Leider wird das ganze preislich wohl eher eine Großinvestition  

P.S.: Wie war das nochmal mit den Trikots? Kann da jemand am Donnerstag zum Stammtisch ein Muster mitbringen?

P.P.S.: War das jemand beim Stammtisch, der einen 7-fach GripShift gesucht hat?


----------



## Cook (10. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> ... Wie ich oben geschrieben hab sind es ja nur die drei kleinsten Ritzel und dabei besonders das zweite. Auf den großen Ritzeln läuft die Kette erheblich schiefer und da gibts keine Probleme


Bei den großen Ritzeln ist auch der Widerstand/Kraft kleiner bei gleichem Kettenblatt.

Probiers einfach mal:
Grosses Kettenblatt und kräftiger Antritt
Mittleres Kettenblatt und dto.
Hohen Widerstand wählen. (Anstieg)
Oder das Vorderrad gegen die Wand und gleiches tun.
Gleiches Ritzel nehmen.

Good Luck!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. März 2008)

Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden? Du weißt noch nicht mal, an welcher Stelle die Kette durchrutscht?

Wie soll man eine Krankheit kurieren, wenn nicht mal die Symptome klar sind???


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. März 2008)

Wenn es das mittlere ist, das verschlissen ist, machs wie ich. Ich fahr als Mittleres ein Kettenblatt das für Single-vorne vorgesehen ist. Hohe Zahnung. Das Schaltverhalten ist halt etwas ruppig, aber es knarzt nicht so, wie die Shimanoblätter mit den kleinen Steighilfehäckchen. Und ich bring mein Drehmoment auf die Ritzel.


----------



## Oskar1974 (10. März 2008)

*@ Joerg *


P.P.S.: War das jemand beim Stammtisch, der einen 7-fach GripShift gesucht hat?[/QUOTE]

Nee, das war der Josef (dein Schwiegervater in Spee)


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. März 2008)

Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit Stammtisch?? Könnten dann auch die Karfreitagstour mal planen, Route, Abfahrtszeit, Dauer etc. 

*Jetzt am Do 13.03. 20Uhr Bundschuh??*


----------



## Oskar1974 (10. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit Stammtisch?? Könnten dann auch die Karfreitagstour mal planen, Route, Abfahrtszeit, Dauer etc.
> 
> *Jetzt am Do 13.03. 20Uhr Bundschuh??*



Bin dabei


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. März 2008)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Bin dabei


Na dann sind wir schon 2  !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (10. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Na dann sind wir schon 2  !!



Hey ich war der erste und Andi hat auch schon eine indirekte Zugabe gemeldet



> Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden? Du weißt noch nicht mal, an welcher Stelle die Kette durchrutscht?
> 
> Wie soll man eine Krankheit kurieren, wenn nicht mal die Symptome klar sind???



Ich hab es eben mal mit dem kleinen Kettenblatt probiert, großes ist ja keins dran. Da ist es genau das gleiche. Auf dem zweiten Ritzel rutscht die Kette sofort durch.
Interessanterweise rutscht nie was durch wenn ich statisch belaste. Wie Cook geschrieben hat, Vorderrad an die Wand und dann belasten, dabei passiert gar nix. Sobald ich aber dabei einen Meter rolle passierts schon.
Für mich bleibt eigentlich nur noch ein defektes Schaltwerk (ich seh aber nix) oder ein verbogenes Schaltauge wobei das eigentlich auch gut aussieht.


----------



## Cook (11. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich hab es eben mal mit dem kleinen Kettenblatt probiert, großes ist ja keins dran. Da ist es genau das gleiche. Auf dem zweiten Ritzel rutscht die Kette sofort durch.
> Interessanterweise rutscht nie was durch wenn ich statisch belaste. Wie Cook geschrieben hat, Vorderrad an die Wand und dann belasten, dabei passiert gar nix. Sobald ich aber dabei einen Meter rolle passierts schon.
> Für mich bleibt eigentlich nur noch ein defektes Schaltwerk (ich seh aber nix) oder ein verbogenes Schaltauge wobei das eigentlich auch gut aussieht.


Hi Eike!
Kleines Kettenblatt ist meist aus Stahl und verschleisst kaum.
Es verschleisst (fast) immer zuerst das "mittlere" (ca.32-34Z).
Oder was hast du für eine Kettenblattkombi dran  
Nicht aufgeben!


----------



## Eike. (11. März 2008)

Na eben und auf dem kleinen (Standard LX-HTII Kettenlätter) rutscht es ja auch durch obwohl da natürlich die Kraft viel geringer ist, deswegen bin ich mir sicher, dass das Problem hinten liegt. Es bleibt eigentlich nur Schaltwerk oder Schaltauge, alles andere hab ich ja schon ausgetauscht.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. März 2008)

Ich tip aufs Schaltauge. Das Schaltwerk hast du ja auch schon getauscht. Vielleicht hat das Schaltauge einen Riss, der sich erst bei Belastung bemerkbar macht, und den Du ohne Last gar nicht erkennen kannst.


----------



## Tommi74 (11. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende. Beim Hardtail rutscht auf den kleinen Ritzeln ständig die Kette durch. Gerade hab ich das Hinterrad vom Stumpjumper ausprobiert und da ist es das gleiche. Kassette und Freilauf sind also raus. Die Kette ist neu (also nicht ausgeleiert) und das Schaltwerk nach meinem Ermessen korrekt eingestellt. Am Montageständer lassen sich auch alle Gänge sauber durchschalten (spricht meiner Meinung nach gegen ein defektes Schaltwerk oder verbogenes Schaltauge). Die Kette springt nicht auf ein benachbartes Ritzel wie bei einem falsch eingestellten Zug sondern man tritt einfach kurz ins Leere, deswegen hatte ich ja auch schon den Leerlauf im Verdacht. Beim lockeren Treten passiert nix aber einmal mit schmackes reingetreten und ratsch  Auf den großen Ritzeln scheint es problemlos zu funktionieren, selbst Wiegetritt bergauf klappt.
> Hat noch jemand eine Idee? Vorzugsweise eine ganz einfache an die ich schon längst selber hätte denken müssen



Neue Kette mit gebrauchten Ritzeln rutscht fast immer durch, das Problem ist so alt wie Methusalem.

Dass du das Laufrad wechselst un es da auch passiert liegt wohl daran dass die kassette auf dem anderen Laufrad auch schon einige km hinter sich hat (und das brauchen gar nicht so viele zu sein).


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. März 2008)

Tommi74 schrieb:


> Neue Kette mit gebrauchten Ritzeln rutscht fast immer durch, das Problem ist so alt wie Methusalem.
> 
> Dass du das Laufrad wechselst un es da auch passiert liegt wohl daran dass die kassette auf dem anderen Laufrad auch schon einige km hinter sich hat (und das brauchen gar nicht so viele zu sein).



Das hab ich zwar schon öfters gelesen, aber bei mir war das noch nie ein Problem. Ich wechsle meistens auch nur einmal im Jahr die Kette und fahr das Ritzelpaket länger. Aber das hatte ich noch nie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (11. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Das hab ich zwar schon öfters gelesen, aber bei mir war das noch nie ein Problem. Ich wechsle meistens auch nur einmal im Jahr die Kette und fahr das Ritzelpaket länger. Aber das hatte ich noch nie.



Also ich hatte das auch schon. Wenn ich die Kette zu lange gefahren bin, dann waren die Zähne am Zahnkranz schon soweit verhunzt, dass ich bei einem Kettenwechsel auch den Zahnkranz habe mit wechseln dürfen. Und dabei auch noch das Kettenblatt, weil hier die Zähne auch schon soweit verhunzt waren. Meist das mittlere u. kleine Kettenblatt 

I. d. Regel fahre ich 3 Ketten/Zahnkranz bzw. 3 Ketten/Mittl. & kl. Kettenblatt...

Das sind jetzt meine Erfahrungen bei meinen Uphill-Gewohnheiten.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (11. März 2008)

Sprich das mit dem Stammtisch geht klar??!!
somit:

*Do 13.03. 20Uhr Brasilianer Stammtisch im Bundschuh Untergrombach*


----------



## iTom (11. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Sprich das mit dem Stammtisch geht klar??!!
> somit:
> 
> *Do 13.03. 20Uhr Brasilianer Stammtisch im Bundschuh Untergrombach*



Ich kann leider nicht diesen Do. Bin schon verplant


----------



## Deleted 4120 (11. März 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nicht diesen Do. Bin schon verplant


Man muß Prioritäten setzen!! (sorry blöder Spruch  )

Was ist denn mit der Magentafraktion??


----------



## Cook (12. März 2008)

Tommi74 schrieb:


> Neue Kette mit gebrauchten Ritzeln rutscht fast immer durch, das Problem ist so alt wie Methusalem.
> 
> Dass du das Laufrad wechselst und es da auch passiert liegt wohl daran dass die kassette auf dem anderen Laufrad auch schon einige km hinter sich hat (und das brauchen gar nicht so viele zu sein).


Das habe ich mich jetzt nicht getraut nachzufragen...
Grundsätzlich gilt: rutscht die (alte) Kette, sind Kette UND Ritzel verschliessen und müssen beide getauscht werden (ca.4000-6000km)
Wird die Kette nach max.2000km gewechselt besteht die Chance, die Kassette nochmal oder sogar noch 2x mit neuer Kette zu fahren. Kommt aber auch auf die Fahrweise an.


----------



## mw1774 (12. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit der Magentafraktion??



*hab do um 17uhr termin in hd - vlt dauerts ja nicht so lang........*


----------



## Eike. (12. März 2008)

Die Kette ist neu, die Kassette vom Hardtail gebraucht aus Ebay (sieht aber noch gut aus) die vom Fully hat durchaus schon einige tausend km hinter sich und wurde auch länger mit alter Kette gefahren funktioniert aber mit der gleichen Kette (auch neu) am Fully noch problemlos.
Ich werd jetzt mal zwei neue Kettenblätter und eine neue Kassette besorgen. Wenn das das Problem löst isses gut wenn nicht kommen die halt in die Ersatzteilkiste, früher oder später brauch ich die Teile ja sowieso.


Bevor ich bestell, kann man vorne 22-36 problemlos schalten?


----------



## andi1969 (12. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Sprich das mit dem Stammtisch geht klar??!!
> somit:
> 
> *Do 13.03. 20Uhr Brasilianer Stammtisch im Bundschuh Untergrombach*



Muss leider Absagen bin bis 22Uhr am Arbeiten :kotz: ......


----------



## Deleted 4120 (12. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Muss leider Absagen bin bis 22Uhr am Arbeiten :kotz: ......


DAS ist wohl war ein harter Rückschlag  !!!

Wer kommt denn jetzt definitiv??
Patrick
Eike
Dirk??
Micheal evt.

na immerhin 3 definitiv  !! Oder sollten wir es nochmal verschieben??


----------



## andi1969 (12. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> DAS ist wohl war ein harter Rückschlag  !!!
> 
> Wer kommt denn jetzt definitiv??
> Patrick
> ...



Na ja den Abfahrttermin und Uhrzeit am Karfreitag bekommt Ihr auch gebacken oder Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (12. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Na ja den Abfahrttermin und Uhrzeit am Karfreitag bekommt Ihr auch gebacken oder Felix


Dann will ich hier nachher aber kein Gejammer haben  !!! Kannst ja mal einen Wunsch per PN schicken  !!


----------



## andi1969 (13. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Dann will ich hier nachher aber kein Gejammer haben  !!! Kannst ja mal einen Wunsch per PN schicken  !!



Ach wenn Du so Fragst *0900Uhr *Abfartszeit ist doch gut... damit die langsamen Freerider noch Zeit für BM haben


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Ach wenn Du so Fragst *0900Uhr *Abfartszeit ist doch gut... damit die langsamen Freerider noch Zeit für BM haben


hört sich gut an, werde ich beantragen!!


----------



## wookie (13. März 2008)

Wann den? Diesen Freitag?


----------



## Eike. (13. März 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> Wann den? Diesen Freitag?



Neeee *heute*


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. März 2008)

Wookie meint denke ich die Jahreskarfreitagausfahrt und nicht den Stammtisch heute Abend??!! oder liege ich falsch??


----------



## wookie (13. März 2008)

genau, hab ich wohl bissl verwirrung gestiftelt ...


----------



## Eike. (13. März 2008)

Grande Confussione 
Um ein bischen Klarheit zu schaffen: *Stammtisch heute abend um 20 Uhr im Bundschuh/Untergrombach* und Karfreitagstour am Karfreitag was der übernächste sein tut, also nicht morgen und erst recht nicht heute


----------



## Oskar1974 (13. März 2008)

Muss leider absagen für heute Abend,
Bin noch im Büro !  

Viel Spaß
Pat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. März 2008)

Nach telefonischer Rücksprache mit Eike,  *ist der Stammtisch aufgrund mangelder Teilnehmer für heute Abend offiziell abgesagt!!!!*
Traurig aber wahr!!!


----------



## speedygonzales (13. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Nach telefonischer Rücksprache mit Eike,  *ist der Stammtisch aufgrund mangelder Teilnehmer für heute Abend offiziell abgesagt!!!!*
> Traurig aber wahr!!!



och meno das gibt´s doch nicht!.. ich wollte demnächst losfahren


----------



## Eike. (13. März 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> och meno das gibt´s doch nicht!.. ich wollte demnächst losfahren



Das sachter *jetzt*  Außer mir und Felix hatte niemand zugesagt und wir dachten es wäre ein bischen unsinnig wenn nur wir beide extra nach Untergrombach fahren. Also bitte in Zukunft zusagen wer kommen will dann passiert sowas nicht.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. März 2008)

Demnächst lieber Günter bei so einem Fred einfach kurz Bescheid geben!!!! 


pumuckl schrieb:


> DAS ist wohl war ein harter Rückschlag  !!!
> 
> Wer kommt denn jetzt definitiv??
> Patrick
> ...


----------



## speedygonzales (13. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Demnächst lieber Günter bei so einem Fred einfach kurz Bescheid geben!!!!



wo bleibst das Überraschungseffekt?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. März 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> wo bleibst das Überraschungseffekt?


Achso Du wolltest noch ein paar Deiner Landsdamen zum Tanzen mitbringen, shit!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (13. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Achso Du wolltest noch ein paar Deiner Landsdamen zum Tanzen mitbringen, shit!!!



juup..


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. März 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> juup..


Du SACK!!!!


----------



## Jürgen_KA (13. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Nach telefonischer Rücksprache mit Eike,  *ist der Stammtisch aufgrund mangelder Teilnehmer für heute Abend offiziell abgesagt!!!!*
> Traurig aber wahr!!!



Toll, da hat man einmal kein Internet, steht kurz vor 9 Uhr im Bundschuh und keiner da.

Ihr Schweine!


----------



## Eike. (13. März 2008)

Oh man warum konntet ihr auch nicht einfach vorher kurz Bescheid geben, dass ihr kommt. Ich habs ja nicht erst gestern angekündigt.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (13. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Oh man warum konntet ihr auch nicht einfach vorher kurz Bescheid geben, dass ihr kommt. Ich habs ja nicht erst gestern angekündigt.



Weil ich bis kurz nach 8 noch nicht wusste ob ich auch Zeit habe?


----------



## Eike. (14. März 2008)

Ok das issen Argument. Ich hab einen Vorschlag um sowas in Zukunft zu vermeiden: Der Stammtisch findet nur bei min. 4 festen Zusagen hier im Thread (oder mündlich) statt. Etwa eine Stunde vorher wird dann hier definitiv bekannt gegeben obs was wird oder nicht. Wer später dazu kommen will aber vorher noch nicht sicher weis obs klappt und hier nicht nachschauen kann ruft halt am besten kurz jemanden an und fragt nach, die Handynummern sollten inzwischen ja verbreitet sein.


----------



## andi1969 (20. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


>



So noch kurze Info...Leider haben es unsere Designer noch nicht geschafft (wegen akuter Überarbeitung )den Vorschlag an OWAYO zu schicken, wird also noch etwas Zeit brauchen


----------



## andi1969 (21. März 2008)

DIRK POSTEINGANG LEEREN Kann Dir nicht antworten


----------



## Deleted 4120 (21. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> So noch kurze Info...Leider haben es unsere Designer noch nicht geschafft (wegen akuter Überarbeitung )den Vorschlag an OWAYO zu schicken, wird also noch etwas Zeit brauchen


Bei DEM Wetter brauchen wir auch noch keine kurzen Trikots   !!! Laßt Euch Zeit, Michael ist eh wieder im Totalstreß!!


----------



## andi1969 (21. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Bei DEM Wetter brauchen wir auch noch keine kurzen Trikots   !!!



WOW WOW Felix denk an Deinen Blutdruck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (21. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> WOW WOW Felix denk an Deinen Blutdruck


kühlt bei den Temperaturen ja schnell wieder ab  !!
Hatte mich nur sooooo auf die heutige Tour gefreut    und dann DAS, das Wetter wird immer schlimmer. Der Vorteil wäre gewesen, dass wir die Grünhütte für uns gehabt hätten   !!


----------



## andi1969 (21. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> kühlt bei den Temperaturen ja schnell wieder ab  !!
> Hatte mich nur sooooo auf die heutige Tour gefreut    und dann DAS, das Wetter wird immer schlimmer. Der Vorteil wäre gewesen, dass wir die Grünhütte für uns gehabt hätten   !!



Schlimmer als nem 3järigen zu sagen das Weihnachten, wegen is nicht ausfällt...geht mir auch so


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. März 2008)

@Andi
mein Postfach ist wieder leer.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (21. März 2008)

Bei dem Wetter wenigstens einen alten Klassiker zum lachen!!!


----------



## andi1969 (21. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> @Andi
> mein Postfach ist wieder leer.



Guut aber das hat man eh heute in die Tonne treten können mist wetter


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. März 2008)

Werd morgen evtl. wieder einen Anlauf nehmen.


----------



## andi1969 (21. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Werd morgen evtl. wieder einen Anlauf nehmen.



Uhrzeit?????


----------



## Jürgen_KA (22. März 2008)

Hi,

da man bei dem Mistwetter nicht fahren kann, schraub' ich halt an meinem Rad rum. Bei Ebay geht die Avid Juicy 7 im Augenblick fÃ¼r 170- â¬ Ã¼ber die Theke (VR+HR). Gibt es einen vernÃ¼nftigen Grund warum ich das nicht kaufen sollte?

Oder lieber doch ne Shimano XT?


----------



## wookie (22. März 2008)

vielleicht weil die Juicy 3 (bremssattel baugleich mit der 7) nur ca 100 EUR kostet (VR + HR)
der Bremshebel lässt sich aber nicht so leicht montieren, weil der griff abmontiert werden muss. griffweiten-einstellung geht auch nur mit einem imbus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (22. März 2008)

Oder du holst dir für 150 die Formula The One.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (22. März 2008)

@ Jürgen

Habe soeben gesehen, dass Deine Pussyseite inzwischen mehr Inhalt enthält!!   
Wer wird denn jetzt Pussy des Monats, der März ist schon fast wieder um!!!


----------



## Jürgen_KA (22. März 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> vielleicht weil die Juicy 3 (bremssattel baugleich mit der 7) nur ca 100 EUR kostet (VR + HR)
> der Bremshebel lässt sich aber nicht so leicht montieren, weil der griff abmontiert werden muss. griffweiten-einstellung geht auch nur mit einem imbus.



Hmm, während der Fahrt muss man ja wirklich nicht an der Griffweiten Einstellung rumfummeln, ist ein Argument. Das gesparte Geld reicht dann für 7 Flaschen Ramazzotti, das ist auch ein Arument.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (22. März 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Oder du holst dir für 150 die Formula The One.



150-  für *eine* Bremse. Ist also doppelt so teuer wie ne Juicy 5, sieht aber dafür extrem sexy aus.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (22. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> @ Jürgen
> 
> Habe soeben gesehen, dass Deine Pussyseite inzwischen mehr Inhalt enthält!!
> Wer wird denn jetzt Pussy des Monats, der März ist schon fast wieder um!!!



Für Freitag haben ja alle abgesagt, da werden sich wohl alle Brasilianer den Titel teilen müssen.


----------



## speedygonzales (22. März 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Für Freitag haben ja alle abgesagt, da werden sich wohl alle Brasilianer den Titel teilen müssen.



/mua nicht.. bidde schen! der wol einziger harter Kerl hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (22. März 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> /mua nicht.. bidde schen! der wol einziger harter Kerl hier!



   Duuuu


----------



## andi1969 (22. März 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> da man bei dem Mistwetter nicht fahren kann, schraub' ich halt an meinem Rad rum. Bei Ebay geht die Avid Juicy 7 im Augenblick für 170-  über die Theke (VR+HR). Gibt es einen vernünftigen Grund warum ich das nicht kaufen sollte?
> 
> Oder lieber doch ne Shimano XT?



Kaufen Jürgen....ist ein super Angebot...(Martha 222Euro) und am Vorderrad ne 180 Scheibe


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ...und am Vorderrad ne 180 Scheibe



203, alles andere ist für ...


----------



## Jürgen_KA (22. März 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> /mua nicht.. bidde schen! der wol einziger harter Kerl hier!



Oh, das hatte ich übersehen, sorry. Dann ist die Wahl der Pussy des Monats wohl gelaufen. 

Pussy des Monats März.

Die März-Pussy darf am nächsten Stammtisch die Getränke übernehmen.


----------



## Oskar1974 (22. März 2008)

@jÃ¼rgen
Holl Dir die Formula K 18 fÃ¼r 199 â¬ bei http://www.egle-parts.de/

Die hat die beste Bremspower und ist sehr schick in Schwarz 

Der Belagwechsel ist sehr einfach, kein gefummel wie bei der Avid .

Meine Freundin hat sie am Cube Fully 

GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## Eike. (22. März 2008)

Und wie war bei euch das Wetter heute? Ich hab mich im schönsten Sonnenschein tief verschneite Berghänge runtergeworfen


----------



## Deleted 4120 (22. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Und wie war bei euch das Wetter heute? Ich hab mich im schönsten Sonnenschein tief verschneite Berghänge runtergeworfen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. März 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Oh, das hatte ich übersehen, sorry. Dann ist die Wahl der Pussy des Monats wohl gelaufen.
> 
> Pussy des Monats März.
> 
> Die März-Pussy darf am nächsten Stammtisch die Getränke übernehmen.



Sehr geil, Jürgen.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (22. März 2008)

Wo bleibt das Foto???


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. März 2008)

wovon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (22. März 2008)

Speedy als Märzpussy!!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. März 2008)

Da tut ihr im aber unrecht.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (22. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Wo bleibt das Foto???



Hab leider keins . Aber die Mailadresse hardcore AT mtb-pussy.de funktioniert, vielleicht findet sich ja ein freundlicher Spender .


----------



## Deleted 4120 (22. März 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> hardcore AT mtb-pussy.de


Du bist echt zu geil!!!


----------



## Jürgen_KA (23. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Wo bleibt das Foto???



OK, hab jetzt ein Foto "ausgeliehen". Wenn ich verklagt werde, dann bist du schuld.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (23. März 2008)

Speedy, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum ersten Pussytitel    !!! Ich bin richtig neidisch!!!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (23. März 2008)

*ohhhhjeeee so viel Pussies auf einem Haufen.....*


----------



## speedygonzales (23. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Speedy, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum ersten Pussytitel    !!! Ich bin richtig neidisch!!!



Bonasera, Bonasera, was habe ich dir denn bloß getan, daß du mich so respektlos behandelst? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















Don Speedy


----------



## speedygonzales (23. März 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> OK, hab jetzt ein Foto "ausgeliehen". Wenn ich verklagt werde, dann bist du schuld.



*filmzitate delete*

also bevor ich noch mehr Emails bekomme.. so schnell bin ich nicht beleidigt, und ihr solltet der Patte und Pulp Fiction schauen, das gehört zur allgemein Bildung 

und hier sollte der nächste Brasilianer Stammtisch stattfinden:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (24. März 2008)

@ Jürgen
Wann kommt wird denn der Pussyfanonlineshop auf Deiner HP freigeschaltet???


----------



## Joerg_1969 (25. März 2008)

@ Speedy (und die anderen Pussies  ): Ich habe ja nichts gegen Pussies, aber das wird mir dann doch zuviel...


----------



## Eike. (25. März 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> @ Speedy (und die anderen Pussies  ): Ich habe ja nichts gegen Pussies, aber das wird mir dann doch zuviel...



Ich würde vorschlagen wir spalten uns ab


----------



## Joerg_1969 (25. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich würde vorschlagen wir spalten uns ab



Da fällt mir doch spontan das nächste Filmzitat ein. Aber jetzt, so kurz nach Ostern, wäre das ja vieeeel zu einfach. Zumal wir das Zitat auch schon hatten (ich sag' nur: Volksfront von Judäa).


----------



## speedygonzales (25. März 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> @ Speedy (und die anderen Pussies  ): Ich habe ja nichts gegen Pussies, aber das wird mir dann doch zuviel...



juup.. ich glaube die Jungs sind schon lange kein Rad mehr gefahren und das sind die folge Folgeerscheinungen... aber bei Pussi und Filmzitate da fehlt mir spontan die Oberpussi, ein:


----------



## Joerg_1969 (25. März 2008)

Was ein Fahrgestell  

Wieviel Federweg das wohl hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich würde vorschlagen wir spalten uns ab



Ich frag mich, was _die_ wohl von uns Normalos denken.  

Aber solang ich kein Telekomtrikot und eine enge Radhose ohne Short drüber tragen muss, darf jeder machen was er will.


----------



## speedygonzales (25. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Aber solang ich kein Telekomtrikot und eine enge Radhose ohne Short drüber tragen muss, darf jeder machen was er will.



also sowas würdest Du für Brasilianer Ausfahrten genehmigen?


----------



## wookie (25. März 2008)

wo wir gerade bei den pussies sind - mal wieder - möchte ich auch auf das allgemeine NIPPELVERBOT des forums hinweisen 

kennt noch jemand die ödipussi?


----------



## mw1774 (28. März 2008)

hey, gibts beim shimano umwerfer so ne art "reset-taste", sprich eine null stellung? ich mein die l und h schraube, sind die dann ganz reingedreht?


----------



## Jürgen_KA (28. März 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> hey, gibts beim shimano umwerfer so ne art "reset-taste", sprich eine null stellung? ich mein die l und h schraube, sind die dann ganz reingedreht?



Von einem "init 6" träum ich schon lange, bisher hat das aber noch kein Hersteller erfunden. Auf deutsch: nee, es gibt kein Reset.

Sabotage?!


----------



## Eike. (28. März 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> hey, gibts beim shimano umwerfer so ne art "reset-taste", sprich eine null stellung? ich mein die l und h schraube, sind die dann ganz reingedreht?



Also wenn dann eher beide ganz rausgedreht. Das ist im Zweifel die Einstellung mit der man anfängt. Dann die Kette aufs kleine Blatt und den inneren Anschlag einstellen. Dann erst wird der Zug mit der Hand eingegespannt (Hebel runterschalten und Zugeinstellschraube am Hebel in die Mitte drehen damit man in beide Richtungen nachstellen kann nicht vergessen). Hochschalten, oberen Anschlag einstellen und im Idealfall passts dann schon. Die Feineinstellung passiert dann über die Schraube am Schalthebel.


----------



## mw1774 (28. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Also wenn dann eher beide ganz rausgedreht. .



in mm ungefähr?
vanessa hat neue schalthebelchen und züge, wir sind natürlich schon beim umwerfer gescheitert.......


----------



## iTom (28. März 2008)

Man merkt, dass es Frühjahr ist. Dirk hat schon kplt. getuned, Jürgen hat getuned, Vanessa tuned gerade, Eike hat getuned, einen Teil habe ich auch schon getuned, muß aber noch ein bisschen was machen sonst fahr bald ohne Sattelsitzfläche . Wer tuned eigentlich noch alles im Pussiekader?
Da können Wir ja bald einen eigenen Fred aufmachen, Pussies Baustellen...
  
Schwarzwälder Baustellen gibt es ja auch


----------



## iTom (28. März 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Von einem "init 6" träum ich schon lange, bisher hat das aber noch kein Hersteller erfunden. Auf deutsch: nee, es gibt kein Reset.
> 
> Sabotage?!



Das hier ist ein init 10 kg








Hiermit kannst Du auch den Rahmen an die persönliche Köerperanatomie anpassen 

@Michael & Vanessa
Vielleicht hilft euch das hier weiter Michael u. Vanessa:

http://www.kh-krieger.de/MTB_workshop.htm

hat mir auch so manches mal auf die Sprünge geholfen. Ist gut gelungen, finde ich. Da könnte sich so mancher Hersteller eine Scheibe davon abschneiden. Welcher Hersteller würde die Angaben eines Konkurrenten mit unterbringen


----------



## Waldgeist (28. März 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Man merkt, dass es Frühjahr ist. Dirk hat schon kplt. _*gedopt*_, Jürgen hat _*gedopt*_, Vanessa _*dopt *_gerade, Eike hat _*gedopt*_, einen Teil habe ich auch schon _*gedopt*_, muß aber noch ein bisschen was machen sonst fahr bald ohne Sattelsitzfläche . Wer _*dopt *_eigentlich noch alles im Pussiekader?



eine kleine Änderung im Text gibt doch einen ganz anderen Sinn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (28. März 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Da können Wir ja bald einen eigenen Fred aufmachen, Pussies Baustellen...



alles ferz!  Tunning ist nur der versuch nicht können  durch technische Hilfe zu verbessern.

Und zum Thema Gewichttunning  kann ich nur sagen, Brasilianische Weihnachtsfeier!, wärt ihr 3x weniger zum Büffet gelaufen, hättet ihr um einiges das Leistungsgewicht eure Bikes verbessert


----------



## Eike. (28. März 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> alles ferz!  Tunning ist nur der versuch nicht können  durch technische Hilfe zu verbessern.
> 
> Und zum Thema Gewichttunning  kann ich nur sagen, Brasilianische Weihnachtsfeier!, wärt ihr 3x weniger zum Büffet gelaufen, hättet ihr um einiges das Leistungsgewicht eure Bikes verbessert



Aber es war doch bezahlt, da kann mans nicht liegen lassen  Ich hab übrigens an Ostern einen Vergleichsbesuch beim Wok-Paradies in Kolbermoor (kennt kein Schwein) gemacht, da gibts noch exotischere Sachen. Krokodil schmeckt wirklich wie Hühnchen  Der Hai soll aber sehr zäh gewesen sein.

@Michael
Bau den Umwerfer einfach mal so dran, dass er etwa gerade steht und stell dann den inneren Anschlag so ein, dass die Kette auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt sauber läuft (der Zug ist dabei noch nicht eingehängt). Dann wie vorher beschrieben weiter, dann sollte es eigentlich funktionieren. Wenns am Schluss noch klemmt kann es helfen den Umwerfer leicht zu verdrehen aber das sind schon Kleinigkeiten die können wir zur Not auch vor einer Tour mal noch schnell machen.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (28. März 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Das hier ist ein init 10 kg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist ein init 0.

Ich seh schon, ich bin von Unix-Laien umzingelt.


----------



## andi1969 (28. März 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> in mm ungefähr?
> vanessa hat neue schalthebelchen und züge, wir sind natürlich schon beim umwerfer gescheitert.......



Michael Bringen Hopp Hopp......


----------



## andi1969 (28. März 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Man merkt, dass es Frühjahr ist. Dirk hat schon kplt. getuned, Jürgen hat getuned, Vanessa tuned gerade, Eike hat getuned, einen Teil habe ich auch schon getuned, muß aber noch ein bisschen was machen sonst fahr bald ohne Sattelsitzfläche . Wer tuned eigentlich noch alles im Pussiekader?
> Da können Wir ja bald einen eigenen Fred aufmachen, Pussies Baustellen...
> 
> Schwarzwälder Baustellen gibt es ja auch



  Moa


----------



## Eike. (28. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Michael Bringen Hopp Hopp......



Nicht verzagen - Bike zu Andi tragen 

Wenn aber nur die Schalthebel und Züge getauscht werden müssen die Anschläge vom Umwerfer ja gar nicht geändert werden. Einfach aufs kleine Kettenblatt schalten - alten Hebel und Zug demontieren - Neuen Hebel auf kleines Kettenblatt einstellen und montieren - Zug handfest im Umwerfer einspannen - fertig (vielleicht noch den Zug mit der Einstellschraube am Hebel nachspannen). Ich fürchte aber dafür isses schon zu spät oder? 

@Andi
Mo*i* schreibt man mit i  Was baschtelst du denn schon wieder?


----------



## iTom (28. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Moa



Kommt jetzt ins HT ein Federbein rein   

An Deinen Rädschen muß doch nichts mehr gemacht werden. Sehen doch soweit gut aus.


----------



## iTom (28. März 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> das ist ein init 0.
> 
> Ich seh schon, ich bin von Unix-Laien umzingelt.



Ich habe die Runlevels selbstätig erweitert um diesen Einen.


----------



## speedygonzales (28. März 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> das ist ein init 0.Ich seh schon, ich bin von Unix-Laien umzingelt.



Unix & Biken geht doch nicht, die sind zu beschäftigt mit dem Betriebssystem, lieber Windoof und 3x mehr Freizeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (28. März 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> An Deinen Rädschen muß doch nichts mehr gemacht werden.



Der is gut da gibts noch so einiges Laufrad ,Schaltung,Schalthebel...usw.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (28. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Der is gut da gibts noch so einiges Laufrad ,Schaltung,Schalthebel...usw.



Mach mit dem Laufrad was du willst, aber Finger weg von der Schaltung! Du glaubst gar nicht wie motivierend dein ständiges Schimpfen und Fluchen ist, mir würde da echt was fehlen .


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. März 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Mach mit dem Laufrad was du willst, aber Finger weg von der Schaltung! Du glaubst gar nicht wie motivierend dein ständiges Schimpfen und Fluchen ist, mir würde da echt was fehlen .



Ich schließ mich Jürgen an. Fänds auch schade.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (28. März 2008)

Und außerdem habe ich dann immer noch die Möglichkeit der Ausrede "Ich warte mal auf den Andi und seine kaputte Schaltung!", wenn mich das Konditionsloch verschlingt


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. März 2008)

... böse Zungen sehe einen ursächlichen Zusammenhang mit einem gewissen 20er KB. Der Besitzer streitet aber alle Zusammenhänge ab ...

Insofern kannst Du dir ruhig ein neues Schaltwerk kaufen.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (28. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich schließ mich Jürgen an. Fänds auch schade.



Und du montierst sofort dein kleines Kettenblatt wieder ab!

@Andi: ich hätte noch einen Shimano FD-M 771 2008 *Downswing *Umwerfer abzugeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. März 2008)

Wieso? Dachte, Du brauchst kein Zigarettenpäuschen mehr?


----------



## Jürgen_KA (28. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wieso? Dachte, Du brauchst kein Zigarettenpäuschen mehr?



Wie meine Ärztin schon sagte, wer mit dem Rauchen aufhört braucht trotzdem seine "Raucher"pausen. Gibt jetzt halt ne Runde Kaugummi, Gummibärchen, Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte oder was sonst grad zu futtern da ist.

Da dein neues Rad ja so viel leichter ist könntest du dir ruhig einen Grill auf den Gepäckträger montieren.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. März 2008)

@ Andi
hattest Du nicht erst einen neuen LRS bestellt, Mavic Crossland oder ist der auf dem Speci??


----------



## iTom (28. März 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Wie meine Ärztin schon sagte, wer mit dem Rauchen aufhört braucht trotzdem seine "Raucher"pausen. Gibt jetzt halt ne Runde Kaugummi, Gummibärchen, Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte oder was sonst grad zu futtern da ist.
> 
> Da dein neues Rad ja so viel leichter ist könntest du dir ruhig einen Grill auf den Gepäckträger montieren.



Wieso einen extra Grill, 2 drehbare Grillroste sind doch mit dabei. 1x Schnellspanner auf... für vegetarisch, 2. Schnellspanner auf für Fleisch... 

Spricht Deine Ärztin aus Erfahrung? Raucht Deine Ärztin auch 
Oder meint sie "nach dem 6"?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. März 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Da dein neues Rad ja so viel leichter ist könntest du dir ruhig einen Grill auf den Gepäckträger montieren.



Du verwechselst mich.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (28. März 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Spricht Deine Ärztin aus Erfahrung? Raucht Deine Ärztin auch



Nach meiner Erfahrung liegt der Prozentsatz der Raucher unter den Ärzten *deutlich *über dem Bundesdurchschnitt.

Egal, es gibt auch Gynäkologen die noch nie selbst ein Kind gekriegt haben.



iTom schrieb:


> Oder meint sie "nach dem 6"?



Die Dame hatte eine Spritze in der Hand, da fragt man sowas nicht.


----------



## andi1969 (28. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> ... böse Zungen sehe einen ursächlichen Zusammenhang mit einem gewissen 20er KB. Der Besitzer streitet aber alle Zusammenhänge ab ...
> 
> Insofern kannst Du dir ruhig ein neues Schaltwerk kaufen.



Habe ich erst seit 2 wochen drauf... bin die ganze zeit mit 22 gedüst und ich steh zum 20 Kb ( nur duch Tricks und Gaunerei bin ich vorne mit dabei )....


----------



## andi1969 (28. März 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Und du montierst sofort dein kleines Kettenblatt wieder ab!
> 
> @Andi: ich hätte noch einen Shimano FD-M 771 2008 *Downswing *Umwerfer abzugeben.



PFFFF Jürgen hab ich schon  ......war mal wieder schneller


----------



## Jürgen_KA (28. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> PFFFF Jürgen hab ich schon  ......war mal wieder schneller



Mift, ich hab den noch über weil ein Physikstudent dessen Namen ich hier nicht nennen möchte mir erzählt hat, dass in meinen Rahmen auch ein Downswing passen würde.

Rechtsanwalt? Schadensersatz? *Schmerzensgeld*?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. März 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Mift, ich hab den noch über weil ein Physikstudent dessen Namen ich hier nicht nennen möchte mir erzählt hat, dass in meinen Rahmen auch ein Downswing passen würde.
> 
> Rechtsanwalt? Schadensersatz? *Schmerzensgeld*?



??? Downswing passt an einem Diamantrahmen nicht??? Kannst Du mal ein Bild machen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen_KA (28. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> ??? Downswing passt an einem Diamantrahmen nicht??? Kannst Du mal ein Bild machen???



Die Schelle sitzt genau über der Schraube für den Flaschenhalten.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. März 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Die Schelle sitzt genau über der Schraube für den Flaschenhalten.



  Trinkflaschen sind was für Pussies.


----------



## Eike. (28. März 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Die Schelle sitzt genau über der Schraube für den Flaschenhalten.



Dann hat aber ein Maschinenbauer scheisze gebaut  Der arme Physiker geht halt immer vom Idealfall aus alles andere ist Störungstheorie und das ist so durchtbar umständlich  
Ein Hardtailrahmen an den man keinen Downswing montieren kann, nenene.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (28. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Dann hat aber ein Maschinenbauer scheisze gebaut  Der arme Physiker geht halt immer vom Idealfall aus alles andere ist Störungstheorie und das ist so durchtbar umständlich
> Ein Hardtailrahmen an den man keinen Downswing montieren kann, nenene.



Physiker und Ingenieure halt.


----------



## iTom (29. März 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> das ist ein init 0.
> 
> Ich seh schon, ich bin von Unix-Laien umzingelt.



OT:

Es gibt sogar ein spezielles Linux für Frauen Wusste ich gar nicht dass es so was gibt :
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/24324]
	
[/URL]


----------



## sash73 (29. März 2008)

hallo felix und alle brasilianer hier 

wollt mal wat hier nieder schreiben 


grüße sash


----------



## Deleted 4120 (29. März 2008)

sash73 schrieb:


> hallo felix und alle brasilianer hier
> 
> wollt mal wat hier nieder schreiben
> 
> ...



Saschi, wie schön Dich bei den Brasilianern zu sehen  !!! 
Endlich noch mehr *Pussyunterstützung*!!!  
Du bist jederzeit herzlich zu einer Tour eingeladen, bist ja demnächst öfter in Remchingen beim Georg!!!


----------



## Eike. (29. März 2008)

Da seht ihr was ihr mit dem Pussy-Gequatsche angerichtet habt


----------



## Jürgen_KA (29. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Da seht ihr was ihr mit dem Pussy-Gequatsche angerichtet habt



Adblock blendet das bei mir sogar in deinem Post aus .

Bei mir wird ohne Adblock übrigens Werbung für Canyon und Bike-Mailorder eingeblendet. Du solltest dir Gedanken um *deine* Cookies machen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (29. März 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Adblock blendet das bei mir sogar in deinem Post aus .
> 
> Bei mir wird ohne Adblock übrigens Werbung für Canyon und Bike-Mailorder eingeblendet. Du solltest dir Gedanken um *deine* Cookies machen .



Bei mir steht immer nur "Anzeige" mehr nicht, habe ich mein Werbeblocker und Scriptblocker etwa falsch konfiguriert


----------



## Deleted 4120 (30. März 2008)

shit Eike, Eigentor, kommt davon wenn man im Netz nach Pussies sucht und dabei die brasilianischen Biker vergisst   !!!


----------



## Joerg_1969 (30. März 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Adblock blendet das bei mir sogar in deinem Post aus .
> 
> Bei mir wird ohne Adblock übrigens Werbung für Canyon und Bike-Mailorder eingeblendet. Du solltest dir Gedanken um *deine* Cookies machen .



Wer will schon Canyon oder BMO? Die kennt doch eh' schon jeder und braucht keine Werbung für.


P.S.: Ich hab' die Singles von Eike auch


----------



## Deleted 4120 (30. März 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> P.S.: Ich hab' die Singles von Eike auch


obacht, Forum ist öffentlich, der Feind könnt mitlesen  !!!


----------



## Jürgen_KA (30. März 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Wer will schon Canyon oder BMO? Die kennt doch eh' schon jeder und braucht keine Werbung für.
> 
> 
> P.S.: Ich hab' die Singles von Eike auch



Solange genug Mitfahrer durch die Banner-Mädels angelockt werden hat das neue Brasilianer Marketing Konzept ja funktioniert .

Die ersten drei Treffer bei Google zu "mtb pussy" gehören schon uns, die anderen 75.900 kriegen wir auch noch.  Virales Marketing nennt man das auf Neudeutsch.


----------



## sash73 (30. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Saschi, wie schön Dich bei den Brasilianern zu sehen  !!!
> Endlich noch mehr *Pussyunterstützung*!!!
> Du bist jederzeit herzlich zu einer Tour eingeladen, bist ja demnächst öfter in Remchingen beim Georg!!!



na das ist ma ein toller empfang hier so so pussyunterstützung 
meinst kann ich bei eucren trails überhaupt mithalten??? naja SISI habe ich ja auch geschafft  
ab und an bin ich bei georg.man kann aber auchmal so vorbei kommen und biken.bisl trailen lernen von dir wa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (30. März 2008)

sash73 schrieb:


> na das ist ma ein toller empfang hier so so pussyunterstützung
> meinst kann ich bei eucren trails überhaupt mithalten??? naja SISI habe ich ja auch geschafft
> ab und an bin ich bei georg.man kann aber auchmal so vorbei kommen und biken.bisl trailen lernen von dir wa



mach das, bist jederzeit herzlich willkommen!!!


----------



## sash73 (30. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> mach das, bist jederzeit herzlich willkommen!!!



jo da melde ich mich an und komme dann zu dir da müssen wir mal schauen wann super wetter ist.dann können wir mal ne schöne tour machen.weißt noch unsere erste mit knieschaden das war shit wa!!!hast ja jetzt ein andenken an mich 

@all
na heute ne runde gedreht bei dem schönen wetterchen????


sash


----------



## Eike. (30. März 2008)

sash73 schrieb:


> @all
> na heute ne runde gedreht bei dem schönen wetterchen????



Aber sowas von


----------



## sash73 (30. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Aber sowas von



wat habt ihr den so schönes gemacht????habe heute 3.5h auf dem mtb trainiert,nur noch schön mit bisl schnee sogar


----------



## Eike. (30. März 2008)

Schau mal im Tour-Thread


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. März 2008)

sash73 schrieb:


> ...habe heute 3.5h auf dem mtb trainiert...



Trainiert? Wir sind nur so zum Spaß fahren gewesen.


----------



## iTom (1. April 2008)

Falls jemand noch eine Urlaubspauschale sucht, das hier hätte ich als Tipp:

Hotel Alpina in Sölden

Ich war selber letztes Jahr dort. Preis/Leistung ist für 4-Sterne ziemlich gut, finde ich. Die Zimmer sind wirklich fein, das Buffet ist so wie beschrieben und der Wellnessbereich ist ebenfalls Klasse. 

Singletrails und Trails gibt es auch massig. HM kann man ebenfalls gut machen. Sölden liegt ja schon auf ca. 1300HM 

Der angebotene Hüttenabend war ne reine Fressorgie 

Mit der flüssigen Verpflegung ist man recht günstig dran, da das Hotel eine eigene Wasserquelle hat.  Kann im Saunabereich bis zum Umfallen getrunken werden und auch beim Abendessen 

Den Bike-Guide Andy kann ich auch uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen. Ein lustiger Typ. Wer sich nicht selbst auf die Suche machen will nach Singletrails, ist bei ihm gut aufgehoben. 

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, ist diese Pauschale wirklich toll.

Abschließend kann ich noch erwähnen, dass ich keine Provision für diese "Werbung" bekomme. Und es wird nicht zu viel versprochen


----------



## Eike. (1. April 2008)

Klingt nicht schlecht und am Preis kann an auch nicht meckern. Aber für mich kommt eigentlich eh nur Camping bzw. FeWo mit Selbstversorgung in Frage. Dafür ist meine (leider notwendige) Diät zuwenig speisekartenkompatibel.


----------



## iTom (1. April 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Klingt nicht schlecht und am Preis kann an auch nicht meckern. Aber für mich kommt eigentlich eh nur Camping bzw. FeWo mit Selbstversorgung in Frage. Dafür ist meine (leider notwendige) Diät zuwenig speisekartenkompatibel.



Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, sind die dort ziemlich flexibel.

Bei denen ist halt die Schisaisson im Winter der richtige Geldbringer. Das mim Rad ist mehr oder weniger eine weitere Geldeinnahmequelle, um ggf. auch Publikum für den Winter anzuwerben;-) Neudeutsch: Marketing


----------



## Eike. (1. April 2008)

Ich zweifel gar nicht am guten Willen sondern eher an der Konsequenz. Man hat schnell mal normales Mehl zum Soßenbinden genommen und über sowas hab ich halt keine Kontrolle wenn ich nicht selber koche. Das ist eine Sache wenn ich mal Essen gehe aber über einen längeren Zeitraum würde ich mich damit nicht wohl fühlen. 
Mal abwarten, da wird sich in den nächsten Jahren noch viel tun. In Sexten hab ich die erste glutenfreie Pizzeria gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (2. April 2008)

Wie wäre es denn mit einem neuen Versuch für den *Stammtisch*? Vorschlag ist *10.4* 20Uhr im Bundschuh (oder lassen wir es gleich in Karlsruhe?). Nach dem Fiasko beim letzten mal findet der Stammtisch diesmal nur dann statt wenn 4 feste Zusagen da sind, fehlen also noch drei.


----------



## sash73 (2. April 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Trainiert? Wir sind nur so zum Spaß fahren gewesen.



jo bin ein durch und durch sportler immer wettkampf erster winter mit sehr gutem profitrainer am freitag zum abschluß der wp noch nen laktatstufentest gemacht mit sehr guten werten.hat sich bis jetzt voll gelohnt das harte tgraining.frietag mache ich auch ne lockere tour aber mit KA 

muß mal mit euch ne runde drehen.felix kenn isch ja jut wa


----------



## mw1774 (4. April 2008)

update-trikot

gestern abend kam unser trikot-vorschlag von owayo zurück. wir müssen "nur" 50  statt 150 eigendesignpauschale zahlen, da wir nur geringfügige änderungen zum tourmalet-trikot haben und wegen lieferung mit eps-daten.
das owayo-emblem auf der rückseite kann wegfallen, das emblem auf der brust ist auf die rechte seite gewandert. die schriftgröße müsste noch angepasst werden. vom grunddesign ist es o.k.
wir sollten zum nächsten stammtisch folgendes festlegen:

1. ungefähre anzahl der bestellung wegen kalkulation
2. länge reißverschluss
3. genaue farbfestlegung nach pantone (wir bringen farbfächer mit)

wenns nicht zu assi ist, bringen wir auch nen läppi mit und können die möglichen änderungen gleich vor ort eingeben.
nächste woche hab ich wegen bürostress leider keine zeit, kw 16 wäre besser bei mir für stammtisch!





*magentagrüße* ausm büro


----------



## Eike. (4. April 2008)

Na das ist doch mal was feines. Dann machen wir doch aus dem 10.4 den *17.4*  Meldungen? Da es um unser Trikot geht sollten wenigstens die üblichen Verdächtigen da sein.


----------



## andi1969 (4. April 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Na das ist doch mal was feines. Dann machen wir doch aus dem 10.4 den *17.4*  Meldungen? Da es um unser Trikot geht sollten wenigstens die üblichen Verdächtigen da sein.



Gut das passt und ich bring mal mein Triko mit( Dirk und Felix????wegen der Grössen)


----------



## andi1969 (5. April 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> update-trikot
> 
> gestern abend kam unser trikot-vorschlag von owayo zurück. wir müssen "nur" 50  statt 150 eigendesignpauschale zahlen, da wir nur geringfügige änderungen zum tourmalet-trikot haben und wegen lieferung mit eps-daten.
> das owayo-emblem auf der rückseite kann wegfallen, das emblem auf der brust ist auf die rechte seite gewandert. die schriftgröße müsste noch angepasst werden. vom grunddesign ist es o.k.
> ...






Bisher haben Zugesagt :Jörg,Georg,Wolfgang,Jürgen,Felix,Eike,Dirk,Tomas,Michael,Vanessa, Andreas,Ute....Sowie von Michaels Seite noch ein paar Interresenten....so könnten wir auf gut 15 Trikots kommen.


----------



## sash73 (5. April 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Bisher haben Zugesagt :Jörg,Georg,Wolfgang,Jürgen,Felix,Eike,Dirk,Tomas,Michael,Vanessa, Andreas,Ute....Sowie von Michaels Seite noch ein paar Interresenten....so könnten wir auf gut 15 Trikots kommen.



das sieht echt jut aus


----------



## Eike. (5. April 2008)

Frage am Rande: Warum sind auf dem Ärmel nur zwei Sterne?

Ich hab für den Stammtisch einen LMB-Eintrag gemacht. Jeder der kommen will trägt sich da bitte ein damit wir einen Überblick bekommen.


----------



## andi1969 (5. April 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Frage am Rande: Warum sind auf dem Ärmel nur zwei Sterne?



Einfach so zur auflockerung Eike ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (5. April 2008)

Also das Trikot schaut echt stark aus  Die Farben gefallen mir gut.
Gibts das auch in einer nicht-hautengen, non-pussy Freeride-Variante? 

Auch wenn ich bisher erst einmal mit euch gefahrn bin, würd ich eins nehmen..


----------



## andi1969 (5. April 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Also das Trikot schaut echt stark aus  Die Farben gefallen mir gut.
> Gibts das auch in einer nicht-hautengen, non-pussy Freeride-Variante?
> 
> Auch wenn ich bisher erst einmal mit euch gefahrn bin, würd ich eins nehmen..



Meins ist L aber Owayo fällt sehr eng aus also dann XL ...ne Freeride schlabber Variante habe die nicht


----------



## Eike. (5. April 2008)

Einfach ein oder zwei Größen größer nehmen dann sitzen die sehr angenehm.


----------



## kermit* (5. April 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Meins ist L aber Owayo fällt sehr eng aus also dann XL ...ne Freeride schlabber Variante habe die nicht



Nicht am Wochenende um die Uhrzeit mich ernst nehmen 

Also ich würd auch eins nehmen, aber vorher mal nen Größentest machen wär gut.


----------



## andi1969 (5. April 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Nicht am Wochenende um die Uhrzeit mich ernst nehmen
> 
> Also ich würd auch eins nehmen, aber vorher mal nen Größentest machen wär gut.



Am 17 .3 Im Bundschuh Untergrombach 20 Uhr Stammtisch mit Triko besprechung und Grössentest


----------



## Eike. (5. April 2008)

Ja Kollegen, bis jetzt hab ich erst eine Anmeldung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (5. April 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ja Kollegen, bis jetzt hab ich erst eine Anmeldung



2 und meine Trikos sind immer gewaschen Herr Kollege


----------



## rossi-v (6. April 2008)

ich komme auch vorbei.

rossi


----------



## Joerg_1969 (7. April 2008)

Hallo erstmal,

ich würde dann mal meine Anwesenheit für den 17.03. androhen. Alleine schon, um so ein potentielles Trikot anzuprobieren.

Bis demnächst dann!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. April 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> ...17.03. ...



Wann kommst du nur endlich im Jetzt an.


----------



## matou (7. April 2008)

Ich bin am 17.04. auch mit dabei - ich fahre mit dem Auto ab KA Nähe Kongresszentrum los hab noch zwei Plätze frei falls Bedarf besteht.

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (7. April 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Ich bin am 17.04. auch mit dabei - ich fahre mit dem Auto ab KA Nähe Kongresszentrum los hab noch zwei Plätze frei falls Bedarf besteht.
> 
> Gruss René



_Nähe Kongresszentrum_ ist gut da heb ich gleichmal die Hand


----------



## matou (7. April 2008)

alles klar...



> hab noch *einen *Platz frei falls Bedarf besteht


----------



## Joerg_1969 (7. April 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wann kommst du nur endlich im Jetzt an.



Der Weg ist das Ziel und besser spät als nie.

Ich wollte halt einfach etwas Verwirrung stiften. Und wer wird schon gleich so pingelig sein wegen dem kleinen Schreibfehler


----------



## Eike. (7. April 2008)

Nach dem Desaster beim letzten Stammtisch ist Verwirrung das was wir absolut *nicht* brauchen können


----------



## iTom (7. April 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wann kommst du nur endlich im Jetzt an.



Zeitverschiebung von Ostküste zur Westküste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (7. April 2008)

In Deutschland ist es immer noch am schönsten


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. April 2008)

Bin natürlich beim Stammtisch dabei!!


----------



## speedygonzales (10. April 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> In Deutschland ist es immer noch am schönsten



  Lima:

24° C  |  18° C
Luftdruck: 101.2 kPa
Wind: West  
Luftfeuchtigkeit: 65%
Taupunkt: 17C
Visibility: 6.9 km

5 Days Forecast:
Donnerstag: 25 C
Freitag: 24C
Samstag: 24C
Sonntag: 24C


----------



## iTom (10. April 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Lima:



Du mußt das Bild noch einmal genauer anschauen. Mehr oder weniger "zwischen" den Zeilen lesen.  
Was fällt Dir auf wenn Du das Foddo anschaust?


----------



## speedygonzales (10. April 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Du mußt das Bild noch einmal genauer anschauen. Mehr oder weniger "zwischen" den Zeilen lesen.
> Was fällt Dir auf wenn Du das Foddo anschaust?


----------



## mw1774 (11. April 2008)

trikot-update

hab für stammtisch sicherheitshalber mal mustertrikots von s-xl bestellt.
bürogrüße


----------



## Eike. (11. April 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> trikot-update
> 
> hab für stammtisch sicherheitshalber mal mustertrikots von s-xl bestellt.
> bürogrüße


----------



## iTom (11. April 2008)

Für diejenigen, die die positiven (uphill meine ich damit  ) HM scheuen, hier genau das richtige Werkzeug:


----------



## Eike. (11. April 2008)

Da küt nix
Ah jetzt doch, obwohl vorher wars besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (11. April 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> trikot-update
> 
> hab für stammtisch sicherheitshalber mal mustertrikots von s-xl bestellt.
> bürogrüße



Top Idee Michael Na bin ja mal gespannt auf den Stammtisch...und wie war´s Sci fahren......


----------



## MTBDave (15. April 2008)

[ironie]Wer Spass an Bergsport hat oder evtl. mal mit dem Fahrrad den ein oder anderen Hügel überquert [/ironie]wird sicher Spass an der Banff Mountain Worldtour haben  Am Donnerstag bei uns in der Schauburg! Bei mir auf der Page gibts Infos > www.10000km.net

Ich lass es mir jedenfalls nicht entgehen 

Grüße Dave


----------



## wookie (15. April 2008)

gail! den muss ich sehen. geht noch jemand in die schauburg?


----------



## Eike. (15. April 2008)

Klingt gut und ist auch noch bei mir ums Eck. Beim Preis hab ich erstmal geschluckt aber auf die GlobetrotterCard gibts ja Rabatt  Da werd ich wohl nachher vorbeigehen und mir eine Karte sichern.


----------



## kermit* (15. April 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Klingt gut und ist auch noch bei mir ums Eck. Beim Preis hab ich erstmal geschluckt aber auf die GlobetrotterCard gibts ja Rabatt  Da werd ich wohl nachher vorbeigehen und mir eine Karte sichern.


Ist diesen Donnerstag nicht Stammtisch im Bundschuh?
Sieht aber wirklich gut aus!


----------



## wookie (15. April 2008)

so ein misst. muss mich zwischen Besame Mucho oder den Film am Samstag entscheiden. - bzw. ich habe mich schon für den BM entschieden.

kann jemand ein camcorder mitnehmen, das aufnehmen und auf youtube stellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (16. April 2008)

Oh das ist ja Donnerstag, ich war irgendwie auf Freitag fixiert. Na dann ist es gut, dass ich mir doch noch keine Karte geholt hab, Stammtisch geht vor.


----------



## MTBDave (16. April 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> so ein misst. muss mich zwischen Besame Mucho oder den Film am Samstag entscheiden. - bzw. ich habe mich schon für den BM entschieden.
> 
> kann jemand ein camcorder mitnehmen, das aufnehmen und auf youtube stellen?



Der Film kommt nur am Donnerstag in der Schauburg - am Samstag sind die in München


----------



## mw1774 (16. April 2008)

trikot-update

mustertrikots sind angekommen, größe s, l, und xl. größe m war nicht dabei, fragt mich nicht wieso   , naja wenns bei s zwickt und bei l schlabberts wirds wohl m werden.... 

wir haben noch 2 farbvarianten gebastelt, werde sie ausdrucken und zum stammtisch mitbringen.

grüße

ps. falls einer eins in m hat bitte mitbringen.....


----------



## wookie (16. April 2008)

Ich hatte heute eine Idee.
Radler könnten sich auch mal im Grüppchen ohne Mountainbikes amüsieren.

In der Pfalz gibt es ein stillgelegtes Bahngleis. Hier kann man mit Pedal-betriebenen Draisinen (Anbieter http://www.suedpfalzdraisine.de ) gemütlich durch die Landschaft cruisen und dabei schlemmen und schwatzen. Sozusagen ein Stammtisch auf rädern.

Möglichkeiten zum Einkehren gibt es an der Strecke auch.

Wäre mal was anderes wie Grünhütte oder Besame Mucho.

Es gibt "Vereinsdraisinen" auf welche bis zu 7 Personen passen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. April 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute eine Idee.
> Radler könnten sich auch mal im Grüppchen ohne Mountainbikes amüsieren.
> 
> In der Pfalz gibt es ein stillgelegtes Bahngleis. Hier kann man mit Pedal-betriebenen Draisinen (Anbieter http://www.suedpfalzdraisine.de ) gemütlich durch die Landschaft cruisen und dabei schlemmen und schwatzen. Sozusagen ein Stammtisch auf rädern.
> ...



Sorry, ich will ja nicht als Kulturbanause gelten, aber dann doch lieber BM.


----------



## wookie (16. April 2008)

verhalte ich mich älter als ich bin


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. April 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> verhalte ich mich älter als ich bin



Soll ich schätzen?


----------



## wookie (16. April 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Soll ich schätzen?



was glaubst du dein?


----------



## andi1969 (16. April 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute eine Idee.
> Radler könnten sich auch mal im Grüppchen ohne Mountainbikes amüsieren.
> 
> In der Pfalz gibt es ein stillgelegtes Bahngleis. Hier kann man mit Pedal-betriebenen Draisinen (Anbieter http://www.suedpfalzdraisine.de ) gemütlich durch die Landschaft cruisen und dabei schlemmen und schwatzen. Sozusagen ein Stammtisch auf rädern.
> ...



...Ich find die Idee aber lustig , sollte man sich mal merken und wenns warm ist machen hat was....


----------



## Oskar1974 (16. April 2008)

Hi,
werde etwas später kommen. So ca 20.45 . also haltet mir mitte ein Plätzchen frei. 
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (16. April 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> verhalte ich mich älter als ich bin



quatsch, Die Dinger sind cool haben sogar wie es sich in der Pfalz gehört ein Schoppenhalter, will ich auch dieses Jahr mal eine Tour damit machen  

speedy (bekennende Pfalz Fan)


----------



## andi1969 (17. April 2008)

Kurzr. Anfrage ....kann mir Einer seinen Drehmomentknarre mal für ein Paar Tage ausleihen???? Müsste mal einige Schrauben nachziehen.
Gruss Andi


----------



## Eike. (17. April 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Kurzr. Anfrage ....kann mir Einer seinen Drehmomentknarre mal für ein Paar Tage ausleihen???? Müsste mal einige Schrauben nachziehen.
> Gruss Andi



Liegt bei dem anderen Krempel den ich heute Abend mitnehmen will. Am Gardasee wird sowieso nur zur Not und dann mit Gefühl geschraubt


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. April 2008)

Falls einer von euch eine schmale 16er Nuss hat, bitte heute Abend mitbringen. Ich brauch die, um das Kammervolumen am Piggybag an meinem Dämpfer zu verringern. Ich bring den Dämpfer dann auch mit. Danke.


----------



## speedygonzales (19. April 2008)

Das Ende der Trailsurfing & MTB Anarchie naht!
Bald auch in Ihrem Trail!


----------



## iTom (20. April 2008)

Zeckensaison ist eröffnet Habe heute meine erste Zecke 2008 fachgerecht entsorgt Diese kleinen Drecksbiester


----------



## Eike. (20. April 2008)

Wars eine mit Rechts- oder Linksgewinde? Und warum bist du überhaupt so langsam, dass die sich von ihrem Baum auf dich stürzen kann?

Hab ich damit alle weitverbreiteten Zeckenirrtümer abgedeckt?


----------



## wookie (20. April 2008)

Zecken lassen sich nicht von Bäumen fallen! Sie kommen bis max. knapp über einen Meter auf Gräsern, Büschen oder anderen Gegenständen vor.

Deshalb: In der Zeckenzeit nur noch Northshore fahren. - nicht unter einem Meter höhe!
Und möglichst mit dem Sessellift den Berg hoch.


----------



## iTom (20. April 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wars eine mit Rechts- oder Linksgewinde? Und warum bist du überhaupt so langsam, dass die sich von ihrem Baum auf dich stürzen kann?
> 
> Hab ich damit alle weitverbreiteten Zeckenirrtümer abgedeckt?



Sie hatte es nicht geschafft sich in meine stahlharte Muskeln zu beißen Sie irrte nur planlos umher.  

In der Tat war ich langsam. Habe 2 Stellen auf meiner heutigen frühmorgendlichen Tour entdeckt, die ich erst zu Fuß habe begehen müssen um diese beim nächsten Mal schön fahren zu können.  Dürfte sich für mich nächstens lohnen  Ist schön steil und wird evtl. auch ein bisschen technisch. Ist ansonsten aber nicht weltbewegend.
Das Gute ist, es läßt sich in meine aktuelle Rampentourgeschichte schön einbauen. 
Heute war der Boden leider ein bisschen zu naß und schon etwas rutschig. 

...und Millionen von Rentner unterwegs  Die alten Rentner haben unter der Woche ja nie Zeit...

[sarkasmus]
Vielleicht waren heute auch so viele unterwegs, da sie sich noch irgendwie an ihre "Führer"-Zeit klammern. Wander-"Führer", 20. April...
[/sarkasmus]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (20. April 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> Zecken lassen sich nicht von Bäumen fallen! Sie kommen bis max. knapp über einen Meter auf Gräsern, Büschen oder anderen Gegenständen vor.
> 
> Deshalb: In der Zeckenzeit nur noch Northshore fahren. - nicht unter einem Meter höhe!
> Und möglichst mit dem Sessellift den Berg hoch.



Ha, die Sessellifte sind doch meist erst Ende Mai in Betrieb. Fällt also schon mal flach. Northshore und Eichelberg... Michaelsberg 
Das nächste Mal fräse ich die ganzen Gräser am Wegesrand ab mim Nobby


----------



## Deleted 4120 (20. April 2008)

@ Andi
Wolltest Du nicht einen Extrafred für's Trikot aufmachen oder schicken wir Dir die Daten direkt, oder wie machen wir das??? oder habe ich da was verpasst!!!

Habe heute ne kurze Runde Richtung Ettlingen gedreht und dabei einen netten Biker namens Sven getroffen, also Sven, das sind die Brasilianer und Du bist herzlich willkommen!!


----------



## andi1969 (20. April 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> @ Andi
> Wolltest Du nicht einen Extrafred für's Trikot aufmachen oder schicken wir Dir die Daten direkt, oder wie machen wir das??? oder habe ich da was verpasst!!!
> 
> :



Nö nix verpasst , kommt noch......ist in Arbeit muss noch was mit Michael belabern........


----------



## Deleted 4120 (20. April 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Nö nix verpasst , kommt noch......ist in Arbeit muss noch was mit Michael belabern........



Achso, dank Dir!!!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. April 2008)

Schaut mal: Oldschool, oder?


----------



## iTom (25. April 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Schaut mal: Oldschool, oder?



Sieht aus wie ein Potschamber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amerryl (25. April 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ein Potschamber


Potschamber, Ich fass es nicht   
Schreibt man das nicht mit B


----------



## iTom (25. April 2008)

amerryl schrieb:


> Potschamber, Ich fass es nicht
> Schreibt man das nicht mit B



Es scheint mehrere Schreibweisen zu geben. Aber die Elsässer/Badener müßten dies auf jeden Fall kennen.


----------



## amerryl (25. April 2008)

*Saichhaafe * (Alemannisch)
find ich auch nicht schlecht


----------



## iTom (25. April 2008)

amerryl schrieb:


> *Saichhaafe * (Alemannisch)
> find ich auch nicht schlecht



Ja, würde auch passen


----------



## Don Stefano (25. April 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Schaut mal: Oldschool, oder?


Mach dich doch nicht älter, als du bist!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. April 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Mach dich doch nicht älter, als du bist!



Mit 16 wollte ich Mitglied bei den Laguna Rads werden. Nachdem ich jetzt bei den Brasilianern gelandet bin (ACHTUNG: Kein Verein), hab ich mir wenigstens so einen Helm holen müssen.


----------



## Don Stefano (26. April 2008)

Die ham doch gar keine so jungen Mitglieder, ist klar, dass sie dich da nicht genommen haben.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. April 2008)

Danke für das Kompliment. Ich hab mich vielleicht auch nur gut konserviert über die Jahre.  

Aber Laguna ist für ne Feierabendrunde auch ein wenig weit weg. Aber es wäre mein Traum, dort mal mitzufahren. Baum pflanzen - Sohn zeugen - bei den Rads mitfahren (o.ä.).


----------



## Eike. (29. April 2008)

Einen schönen Gruß aus dem Süden euch allen. Das Wetter war heute zwar bescheiden aber die letzten Tage schön warm und sonnig  



Wie ist denn das Wetter daheim so?


----------



## andi1969 (29. April 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Einen schönen Gruß aus dem Süden euch allen. Das Wetter war heute zwar bescheiden aber die letzten Tage schön warm und sonnig
> 
> 
> 
> Wie ist denn das Wetter daheim so?



Noja geht so, heut Nachmittag ist wieder die Sonne da ansonst WOE war Toll warm und sonnig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (29. April 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Einen schönen Gruß aus dem Süden euch allen. Das Wetter war heute zwar bescheiden aber die letzten Tage schön warm und sonnig
> 
> 
> 
> Wie ist denn das Wetter daheim so?



Dir ist aber schon bewusst, wie unglaublich fies das war?!  
Viel Spaß noch am Gardasee!


----------



## matou (29. April 2008)

Ihr macht die Sache aber auch nicht besser indem Ihr gleich zweimal das Foto zitiert  
naja, zum Glück passt das Wetter hier ja auch ganz gut - hab mir am So meine ersten Bärchenwurststreifen geholt!

Eike, ich wünsch Dir noch viel Spass! Wir wollen natürlich noch mehr Fotos sehen  

Bis dann Gruss
René

P.S. Hat jemand am Sa Lust auf den BM oder eine Mahlberg/Bernsteintour? Hab am So ein paar nette Sachen gezeigt bekommen


----------



## rossi-v (29. April 2008)

Ich bin erst ab nächsten WE wieder verfügbar.
rossi


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Mai 2008)

@kermit

Hab bei Matou im Album gesehen, dass Du Maxxis (?)-Reifen drauf hast? Was sind das für welche? FatalBert sind das jedenfalls keine mehr, oder?

Sag jetzt nicht, die Pannensicherheit bei Bert sei nicht überragend gewesen.  

Schicke Calimero-Schale übrigens.  

Gruss Dirk


----------



## kermit* (1. Mai 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> @kermit
> 
> Hab bei Matou im Album gesehen, dass Du Maxxis (?)-Reifen drauf hast? Was sind das für welche? FatalBert sind das jedenfalls keine mehr, oder?
> 
> ...


Mensch Dirk, du solltest den Leuten auch mal ins Gesicht schauen, nicht nur aufs Rad! 




Ich bin der rechts auf dem Bild 

Ich hatte auf der Tour FatAlberts drauf (Die Pannensicherheit lebe hoch! ) und nen normalen, aerodynamischen Radhelm  
(Jetzt hab ich vorne mal nen NobbyNic Falt in 2.4 draufgemacht, aber noch nicht gefahrn..)

Das ANDERE weiße Bullit (das mit der Marzocchi 66 und DHX COIL, und dazu grüne Dirtschale) hat Maxxis HighRoller drauf, aber mit DH Karkasse, also nicht wirklich alltagstauglich, weil ewig schwer.

Gruß
Conny


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Mai 2008)

Äh.... tschuldigung. 

Jetzt wo ich die Bilder nochmal genau anschaue, hast Du natürlich recht. Aber wer kann auch mit rechnen, dass zwei weiße Bullit gleichzeitig auftauchen.  

Wenn Du den Nobby gefahren bist, hätte ich gerne Feedback. In 2,4 und mit der normalen Karkasse (ohne Falt) wäre der Reifen für mich auch eine Alternative für hinten.

Die Highroller in 2ply wiegen ca. 1300g das Stück. Das ist für einen Reifen eigentlich eine Frechheit.


----------



## kermit* (1. Mai 2008)

Klar, kann dir gerne sagen, wie sich der NN vorne verhält. Da ich ihn noch aus Hardtail-Zeiten habe (Durchschläge ohne Ende...) fahre ich ihn jetz mit DH-Schlauch  
Von der Breite schenken sich der NN in 2.4 und mein FatAlbert in 2.35 nichts.
Leider hab ich nur noch einen NN, den anderen hats mal an einem Stein aufgeschlitzt...


----------



## Eike. (3. Mai 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon bewusst, wie unglaublich fies das war?!
> Viel Spaß noch am Gardasee!



Ich hab lang überlegt aber dann hab ich mir gedacht, das könnt ihr schon verkraften  War eine geile Woche am Gardasee. Bilder gibts demnächst noch ein paar.
Das Bikefestival hab ich auch gleich dazu genutzt mal mein wahrscheinlich nächstes Rad (Speci Pitch) und ein Liteville 301 unter den Hintern zu bekommen  Allerdings nicht auf der offiziellen "Teststrecke"  da hatte ich vorher was besseres am Mt. Brione gefunden.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Mai 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich hab lang überlegt aber dann hab ich mir gedacht, das könnt ihr schon verkraften  War eine geile Woche am Gardasee. Bilder gibts demnächst noch ein paar.
> Das Bikefestival hab ich auch gleich dazu genutzt mal mein wahrscheinlich nächstes Rad (Speci Pitch) und ein Liteville 301 unter den Hintern zu bekommen  Allerdings nicht auf der offiziellen "Teststrecke"  da hatte ich vorher was besseres am Mt. Brione gefunden.



Mein Neid ist Dir sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (3. Mai 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Das Bikefestival hab ich auch gleich dazu genutzt mal mein wahrscheinlich nächstes Rad (Speci Pitch) und ein Liteville 301 unter den Hintern zu bekommen  Allerdings nicht auf der offiziellen "Teststrecke"  da hatte ich vorher was besseres am Mt. Brione gefunden.



Ohh, ein Liteville 301!!
Steht bei mir auch auf dem Wunschzettel... kannst du mal ein bisschen was zu dem Rad schreiben? Vielleicht bekomm ich das Rad ja wieder aus dem Kopf (oder der Wunsch wird noch größer.... )

Bin auf Fotos gespannt. Gardasee ist und bleibt mein erklärtes Ziel diesen Sommer!


----------



## Eike. (3. Mai 2008)

Um es kurz zu machen, das Pitch hat mich absolut begeistert und das Liteville eher entäuscht. Beim LV waren es aber auch echt ungünstige Bedingungen: keine Plattformpedale, eine bockige Gabel und Regen, also nicht direkt ein objektiver Vergleich 
Überrascht hat mich vor allem wie ruhig der Hinterbau vom Pitch ist. Obwohl ich nur das Comp mit dem Dämpfer ohne Plattform gefahren bin hat sich der Hinterbau bergauf selbst im Wiegetritt praktisch nicht bewegt, war aber bei Schaglöchern und auf Schotter super sensibel. Mein Stumpi pumpt da mit offenem Dämpfer wesentlich mehr. Auch das Liteville hat erheblich deutlicher gewippt, das mag aber auch an der falschen Abstimmung gelegen haben, ich will das hier sicher nicht schlecht machen. Wer sich dafür ernsthaft interessiert sollte sich das mal übers Wochenende ausleihen und sauber einstellen. Die Bergab-Wertung war dann bei den Vorraussetzungen eh für die Katz. Dafür hab ich bei Syntace noch eine Flasche inklusive free Refill und einen Schraubenschlüssel geschenkt bekommen  (deswegen sind die Bikes also so teuer )
Bemerkung am Rande: die Fiveten Schuhe sind geiel (wenn man nicht mit Klickpedalen rumeiern muss ). Ich bin in der letzten Woche ca 220km/6500hm gefahren und hätte vorher nicht gedacht, dass ich lange Touren mit Flats fahren kann ohne Knieprobleme zu bekommen.


----------



## kermit* (4. Mai 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Nobby gefahren bist, hätte ich gerne Feedback. In 2,4 und mit der normalen Karkasse (ohne Falt) wäre der Reifen für mich auch eine Alternative für hinten.



So, bin heute eine (leider) kurze Runde BM mit dem NN ("Triple compound") vorne gefahren:
Ich hatte das Gefühl, als ob der Reifen um einiges *weniger Grip* hat als der FA. 
Das war dann auch mitverantwortlich dafür, dass es mich richtig herzhaft auf die Nase gelegt hat und ich danach nur noch die Mautstraße runterrollen konnte und die Tour für beendet erklären musste  

Vor der nächsten Tour werde ich definitv wieder den FA aufziehen, dem vertraue ich mehr...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. Mai 2008)

Hast Du Dich verletzt? 

Hm, könnte natütlich sein, dass der FA stabilere Seitenwände hat. Der NN soll ja auf der Karkasse des RR aufgebaut sein.


----------



## kermit* (4. Mai 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hast Du Dich verletzt?


Nichts Wildes, glaub ich. Knöchel und Knie sind dick und Gehen fällt schwer... naja, ein paar Tage Ruhe und alles sollte wieder im Lot sein


----------



## Eike. (4. Mai 2008)

Net übertreiben. Wenn die Gelenke was abbekommen haben kann das länger dauern. Ich hab bei meinem Abflug eine Woche was von der Muskelprellung gehabt, inzwischen isses schon fast nicht mehr bunt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (4. Mai 2008)

Es könnte ja daran liegen, dass der NobbyNic nicht unbedingt der geeignetste Reifen für den Besame Mucho oder vergelichbare Strecken ist. 
Das es den nicht auf den ersten 50m schon zerlegt ist schon fast ein kleines Wunder...

Für lockere Touren über Trails mit viel flow ist er wohl gut geeignet, für sowas leicht steiniges jedoch mindestens zur FatalBert Klasse in 2.35 greifen.. Alles andere ist - sorry - Schwachsinn.

Zudem würde ich mir, wenn ich des öfteren Strecken wie in Herrenalb die Teufelsmühle runter fahren würde, die Anschaffung eines Satzes Protektoren überlegen. 
Wenn ich bei dir lese, dass die Knie was abbekommen haben - das hätte wohl ganz leicht vermieden werden können...


Ist aber "nur" die Meinung von einem NL.

Gut gemeint ists trotzdem...

Grüße
knofi


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. Mai 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Nichts Wildes, glaub ich. Knöchel und Knie sind dick und Gehen fällt schwer... naja, ein paar Tage Ruhe und alles sollte wieder im Lot sein



Au Backe. Gute Besserung von mir.


----------



## kermit* (4. Mai 2008)

knoflok schrieb:


> Es könnte ja daran liegen, dass der NobbyNic nicht unbedingt der geeignetste Reifen für den Besame Mucho oder vergelichbare Strecken ist.
> Das es den nicht auf den ersten 50m schon zerlegt ist schon fast ein kleines Wunder...
> 
> Für lockere Touren über Trails mit viel flow ist er wohl gut geeignet, für sowas leicht steiniges jedoch mindestens zur FatalBert Klasse in 2.35 greifen.. Alles andere ist - sorry - Schwachsinn.



Vor 2 Jahren bin ich mit dem Hardtail und 2.4er NobbyNics schon den BM gefahren, hat auch geklappt, nur heute hats nicht sollen sein...




knoflok schrieb:


> Zudem würde ich mir, wenn ich des öfteren Strecken wie in Herrenalb die Teufelsmühle runter fahren würde, die Anschaffung eines Satzes Protektoren überlegen.
> Wenn ich bei dir lese, dass die Knie was abbekommen haben - das hätte wohl ganz leicht vermieden werden können...


Da is wohl was dran. Meine Knie-/Schienbeinprotektoren lagen griffbereit im Auto, hatte sie einfach nicht mitgenommen und mir im Nachhinein in den Arsch gebissen...



knoflok schrieb:


> Ist aber "nur" die Meinung von einem NL.


Lass doch diese Sprüche einfach sein. 
Es hat noch keiner behauptet, dass irgendeine Gruppe oder Clique oder Verein oder sonstwer keine Ahnung vom Radeln hat (außer vielleicht die Kleintierzüchter...).



knoflok schrieb:


> Gut gemeint ists trotzdem...
> 
> Grüße
> knofi


Dankeschön


----------



## knoflok (4. Mai 2008)

Ich stichel halt gern.
Bin einfach zu gut drauf heut.
Morgen ist Urlaub.
Muss man einfach verstehen... 

Gute Besserung...


----------



## mw1774 (4. Mai 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> ...Das war dann auch mitverantwortlich dafür, dass es mich richtig herzhaft auf die Nase gelegt hat und ich danach nur noch die Mautstraße runterrollen konnte und die Tour für beendet erklären musste  ...



gute bessereung auch von mir!


----------



## kermit* (4. Mai 2008)

knoflok schrieb:


> Ich stichel halt gern.
> Bin einfach zu gut drauf heut.
> Morgen ist Urlaub.
> Muss man einfach verstehen...
> ...


Das Problem ist nur, dass man den Tonfall in Schriftform immer erraten muss und deshalb nie genau weiß, wie es der andere denn nun wirklich meint. 
Zu diesem Zweck wurden dann ja die Smilies erfunden 

Also: Schönen Urlaub!

Merci an alle Genesungswünsche! Da kann ich ja gar nicht lange kaputt sein!


----------



## matou (4. Mai 2008)

Hey kermit*,
von mir auch noch gute Besserung!
Gruss René


----------



## knoflok (4. Mai 2008)

Ich mag nur diese Smileys nicht... 
Smileys werden sowieso total überbewertet.

Irgendwer anderer Meinung ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Allah hopp...


----------



## iTom (4. Mai 2008)

@kermit*

Wenns mich irgendwo hinflappt, ist mein erster Gedanke nicht ob ich verletzt bin, sondern der, das dem Rad hoffentlich nix passiert ist. 

Wer schiebt oder trägt schon gerne sein Rad ne Ewigkeit in der Gegend rum 

Mit ner Schürft-/Fleischwunde, oder evtl. leicht geprellt, od. angebrochen kann man meist noch irgendwie weiterrollen, auch wenns saumässig schmerzt. 

Ich hoffe Deinem Rad ist nix passiert 

Ansonsten gute Besserung


----------



## Joerg_1969 (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo kermit*,

auch von mir gute Besserung.

Mich hats am Samstag auch zerlegt, mein Fahrrad zumindest. Auf dieser Sch...-Treppe am Michaelsberg hab' ich mir den linken Bremshebel abgerissen  . Und das nur, weil ich etwas am Geländer hängen geblieben bin.
Wenigstens habe ich jetzt eine Ausrede mich nach einer neue Bremsanlage umzutun  .

Wer hätte denn eine entsprechende Bremsen-Empfehlung für mich? All-Mountain-Einsatz, Einauen-und-vergessen-Eigenschaften und vorne 180mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (5. Mai 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Mich hats am Samstag auch zerlegt, Auf dieser Sch...-Treppe am Michaelsberg
> *Wer hätte denn eine entsprechende Empfehlung für mich?*



Treppen meiden?


----------



## Joerg_1969 (5. Mai 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Treppen meiden?



Okay, mein Fehler. 

Das war dann wohl von der Formulierung her ein klassisches Eigentor.


----------



## iTom (5. Mai 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wer hätte denn eine entsprechende Bremsen-Empfehlung für mich? All-Mountain-Einsatz, Einauen-und-vergessen-Eigenschaften und vorne 180mm?



Welche Treppe war denn das? Die breite mit Betonstufen oder die andere schmale die so schön einladend aussieht?

Es gibt welche, da hat der Bremshebel ne "Sollbruchstelle", so dass bei einem evtl. Crash nicht die ganze Bremshebeleinheit kaputt geht, sondern nur der bestimmte Hebelteil, der vom Lenker absteht. Frage mich aber nicht, welche Bremse das war. War in irgendeiner Mountainbike drin. Da hatte es ein Tests gegeben. Vielleicht hilft Dir das Weiter.

Als Tipp vielleicht noch, der Bremshebel sollte einen breiten Griff haben, so dass man schön mit einem Finger bremsen kann ohne dass einem bei ein paar Meter DH gleich die Hand weh tut.


----------



## wookie (5. Mai 2008)

bei AVIDs kannst du den bremsgriff total "umknicken" und ihn dann wieder "zurückstecken". da ist eine rasterung drin.

bei Hayes ist es ein kleiner spreng-ring der eine sollbruchstelle hat, und sich im falle einer zu großen belastung aufbiegt.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (5. Mai 2008)

@ i-Tom & Wookie: vilen Dank für die Tipps!

Aber,
bei meiner Hayes HFX ist der Bremshebel komplett von der Befestigungs-Schelle abgerissen, da ist leider nichts mit reparieren. Und das Gehäuse alleine kostet schon soviel wie eine Stroker Trail im Internet.
Vielleicht bekomme ich noch was gebrauchtes?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. Mai 2008)

Mein Thema  

GUSTAV M gefällig?


----------



## Joerg_1969 (5. Mai 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> GUSTAV M gefällig?



Prinzipiell schon, aber...
Von meinem Bike kommen schon genug Geräusche, da brauche ich das Bremsschleifen, das man der Gustl nachsagt, nicht.

Zur Veranschaulichung des Problemfalls:








Vermutlich geht das jetzt in Richtung einer grauen Stroker Trail von Hayes. Und vorne gibt's dann gleich 'ne 180er dazu (vielleicht klappt's dann auch mit dem Nosewheelie  ).

@iTom: es war die schöne einladende und schmale, und passiert ist es erst nach den Hauptschwierigkeiten, wahrscheinlich leichtsinnig wegen zu viel Endorphin und Adrenalin


----------



## kermit* (5. Mai 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> @ i-Tom & Wookie: vilen Dank für die Tipps!
> 
> Aber,
> bei meiner Hayes HFX ist der Bremshebel komplett von der Befestigungs-Schelle abgerissen, da ist leider nichts mit reparieren. Und das Gehäuse alleine kostet schon soviel wie eine Stroker Trail im Internet.
> Vielleicht bekomme ich noch was gebrauchtes?



Die Stroker Trail soll ja gar nicht so schlecht sein, besser als die Hayes 9 (wobei ich die auch nicht so schlecht fand wie allgemein behauptet...) und relativ günstig.

Ich hab die Louise Carbon und absolut begeitert bin ich davon jetzt auch nicht. Hatte wirklich ein großes Performance-Plus im Gegensatz zur Hayes 9 erwartet, kommt mir aber nicht so vor.

Viel Erfolg bei der Bremssuche


----------



## iTom (5. Mai 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> ...Bilder entsorgt...Vermutlich geht das jetzt in Richtung einer grauen Stroker Trail von Hayes. Und vorne gibt's dann gleich 'ne 180er dazu (vielleicht klappt's dann auch mit dem Nosewheelie  ).
> 
> @iTom: es war die schöne einladende und schmale, und passiert ist es erst nach den Hauptschwierigkeiten, wahrscheinlich leichtsinnig wegen zu viel Endorphin und Adrenalin



Ich hatte vergessen zu erwähnen, das das Treppengeländer von nem nahmhaften Fahrradbremsenhersteller gesponsert wurde 

Blöde ist nur, wenn einem das so richtig kurz vorm Urlaub geschieht und man evtl. nicht wirklich schnell eine Ersatzbremse zur Verfügung hast. 
Noch blöder, wenn man im Urlaub und dann noch im Ausland ne Bremse schrottet. 

So bin ich zu 2 neuen Bremsen gekommen, weil es für die alte Magura Louise auf die Schnelle nicht die erforderlichen Ersatzteile gegeben hatte. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, wäre die kplt. Einheit gar nicht mehr lieferbar gewesen, bzw. wäre fast so teuer gekommen, wie ne neue Bremse mit 5 Jahren Garantie. 
So bin ich zu neuen Bremsanlagen gekommen...Was macht man nich alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (5. Mai 2008)

Tja, endlich habe ich eine gute Ausrede für die Neuinvestition...

Zum Glück habe ich ja noch ein Ersatzrad, mit dem werde ich dann am Wochenende unterwegs sein. Und ich werde die Treppe erstmal nicht mehr fahren.


----------



## iTom (5. Mai 2008)

Hier etwas für die Pussy-Fraktion


----------



## Eike. (5. Mai 2008)

Die Stroker war an dem Pitch das ich am Gardasee probegefahren habe. Sonderlich angetan war ich von der aber nicht. Viel Handkraft bei wenig Bremsleistung. Dann vielleicht lieber eine Avid Juicy 5, die bekommst du auch schon fÃ¼r ~50â¬ Die Formula Oro am 301 war geil aber auch ein "bischen" teuerer


----------



## Joerg_1969 (5. Mai 2008)

Welche Varainten der Bremsen waren das denn?

Stroker Trail oder Ryde?

Formula Oro K18, K24 oder Puro?

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Don Stefano (5. Mai 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Es gibt welche, da hat der Bremshebel ne "Sollbruchstelle", so dass bei einem evtl. Crash nicht die ganze Bremshebeleinheit kaputt geht, sondern nur der bestimmte Hebelteil, der vom Lenker absteht. Frage mich aber nicht, welche Bremse das war.


Formula The One:








Wäre im Moment auch meine Lieblingsbremse, ist leider ar$chteuer.


----------



## Eike. (5. Mai 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Welche Varainten der Bremsen waren das denn?
> 
> Stroker Trail oder Ryde?



Uff, laut der Speci Homepage müsste es die Ryde sein.



Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Formula Oro K18, K24 oder Puro?



Ne Weiße  mehr weis ich auch net und auf den Handypics die ich an dem Tag gemacht habe lässt sich auch nix erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (6. Mai 2008)

Nur zur Info,

es wird wohl eine Formula Oro K24 180/160.


Weshalb zuckt es so in meinen Fingern und weshalb habe ich glänzende Augen


----------



## speedygonzales (9. Mai 2008)

Am Umgeheuerklamm erlebt man immer wieder sagen  

gestern fuhr ich mit mein Kumpel die Strecke gegenüber vom Ungeherklamm runter (also den übliche Brasilianer bekannten wurzelige Trail gegenüber von der Holzbrücke)..

Da kam *von unten (!)*  ein Hirnamputierte Vollidiot mit sein Enduro  und fuhr die Strecke in ein Tempo hoch der nicht viel zeit zum Ausweichen/Reagieren lässt , der nahm weder Rücksicht auf uns noch auf dem Wald oder sonst irgendwas, da wo Äste lagen ist er einfach querfeldein mit dem Motorrad in dem Wald rein und wieder raus..  Sein Motorrad hatte auch ein gefälschtes Nummernschild  (Mofa Nummer) wir sind gleich auf die Seite gegangen als wir ihn sahen, viel Platz zum ausweichen hat man ja da nicht..

Das muss irgend jemand aus der Gegend sein, denn so wie er gefahren ist, geht nur wenn man die Strecke sehr gut kennt.  Also pass auf wenn ihr laute Motoren Geräusche in der Gegend hört.


----------



## iTom (9. Mai 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Am Umgeheuerklamm erlebt man immer wieder sagen
> 
> gestern fuhr ich mit mein Kumpel die Strecke gegenüber vom Ungeherklamm runter (also den übliche Brasilianer bekannten wurzelige Trail gegenüber von der Holzbrücke)..
> 
> ...



Ihr ward doch zu zweit und genügend Holzäste liegen ja auch noch rum 
Eine kurze physikalische Belehrung und das Problem wäre kurz bis mittelfristig geklärt


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Mai 2008)

Sattelstütze ins Vorderrad und gut ists. Wofür gibts denn Schnellspanner am Sattelrohr?


----------



## iTom (9. Mai 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Am Umgeheuerklamm erlebt man immer wieder sagen
> 
> gestern fuhr ich mit mein Kumpel die Strecke gegenüber vom Ungeherklamm runter (also den übliche Brasilianer bekannten wurzelige Trail gegenüber von der Holzbrücke)..
> 
> Da kam *von unten (!)*  ein Hirnamputierte Vollidiot mit sein Enduro  und fuhr die Strecke in ein Tempo hoch der nicht viel zeit zum Ausweichen/Reagieren lässt , der nahm weder Rücksicht auf uns noch auf dem Wald oder sonst irgendwas, ...


Bis hier her dachte ich, Hut ab, mit nem 20t Enduro-Rad ...dann las ich weiter...uuuhh ein Motorrad war gemeint 



> da wo Äste lagen ist er einfach querfeldein mit dem Motorrad...
> 
> ...


----------



## Eike. (14. Mai 2008)

Es wär mal wieder Zeit für einen Stammtisch. Morgen Abend ist wahrscheinlich ein bischen kurzfristig oder?  Nächste Woche Donnerstag ist Fronleichnam, wie schauts da aus?

Was anderes: hat noch jemand in der Kruschtkiste eine einfache Sattelstütze mit 26,8mm Durchmesser und min. 35cm Länge? Die Sattelstütze an meinem Hardtail ist grad 2 oder 3 cm zu kurz um vernünftig kurbeln zu können.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (15. Mai 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Was anderes: hat noch jemand in der Kruschtkiste eine einfache Sattelstütze mit 26,8mm Durchmesser und min. 35cm Länge? Die Sattelstütze an meinem Hardtail ist grad 2 oder 3 cm zu kurz um vernünftig kurbeln zu können.



Das ist mal wieder schade. Ich hätte eine 320er daheim herum liegen.

Ach ja, meine Bremse ist da  
und ich habe keine Zeit für die Montage  
Aber vor dem Urlaub (in den ich leider kein Rad mitnehmen kann) macht das jetzt eh' keinen Sinn mehr.


----------



## harzi84 (15. Mai 2008)

ich schau nachher mal, ob da noch eine Stütze rumliegt...ich hatte da mal was.

Sagt mal, kennt einer von euch einen Laden in dem man MTB-Schuhe der wohlbekannten Marke adidas käuflich erwerben kann? Ich suche mich hier in KA schon langsam blöde... Heute habe ich immerhin schon einen einzigen gesehen, aber natürlich falsche Größe und so...
Für sachdienliche Hinweise bin ich äußerst Dankbar!


----------



## Eike. (15. Mai 2008)

Die größte Auswahl an Klamotten dürfte wahrscheinlich Velospecial in der Nähe vom Ludwigsplatz haben. Ich war da nur einmal drin aber die hatten auch viele Schuhe.


----------



## harzi84 (15. Mai 2008)

...aber keine Adidas...

Dafür hab ich ne Stützte, nein sogar 2:
schwarz oder silber in 350mm, die silber ist allerdings schon ganz schön runtergerödelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen_KA (15. Mai 2008)

harzi84 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, kennt einer von euch einen Laden in dem man MTB-Schuhe der wohlbekannten Marke adidas käuflich erwerben kann? Ich suche mich hier in KA schon langsam blöde... Heute habe ich immerhin schon einen einzigen gesehen, aber natürlich falsche Größe und so...



Schon mal im Karstadt geschaut?


----------



## harzi84 (15. Mai 2008)

Ok, hier die Läden, die ich abgeklappert habe:
Rat&Tat
VeloSpecial
Velodrom
BikeLager
Karstadt
Radhaus West
MKBikes
das Ding auf der Tannhäuser Str
also die üblichen Verdächtigen + noch paar kleinere Läden die meist keine Schuhe hatten...

Wie sieht es in Ettlingen und Durlach aus? Dort kenn ich mich nicht so aus, weiß aber dass es Läden gibt...


----------



## Eike. (15. Mai 2008)

In Grötzingen am Bahnhof gibt es auch noch einen.


----------



## andi1969 (16. Mai 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> In Grötzingen am Bahnhof gibt es auch noch einen.



Kannste knicken der Laden is ne Lachnummer


----------



## Eike. (16. Mai 2008)

Ok, dann kann ich mir das ja auch sparen da mal vorbei zu gehen. Hab da immer nur von gelesen oder mal aus dem Zugfenster gesehen als ich noch in Berghausen gewohnt hab.


----------



## Eike. (25. Mai 2008)

Mal wieder ein neuer Stammtisch-Versuch:
Wer würde denn zum Stammtisch am *Donnerstag den 29.5. 20 Uhr in Karlsruhe* kommen? Austragungsort wäre wieder der Vogelbräu (diesmal mit Reservierung ) falls kein besserer Vorschlag kommt.


----------



## matou (25. Mai 2008)

Bei mir würde es passen.


----------



## MTBDave (25. Mai 2008)

Der Vogelbräu?

Du meinst wohl DAS Vogelbäu 

Welches - wenn? Ettlingen oder Stadtmitte?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Mai 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein neuer Stammtisch-Versuch:
> Wer würde denn zum Stammtisch am *Donnerstag den 29.5. 20 Uhr in Karlsruhe* kommen? Austragungsort wäre wieder der Vogelbräu (diesmal mit Reservierung ) falls kein besserer Vorschlag kommt.



Diese Woche geht bei mir nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (25. Mai 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Diese Woche geht bei mir nix.



... bei mir auch ....


----------



## matou (25. Mai 2008)

Ok, schauen wir mal in die Zukunft  

Wie siehts denn bei Euch an den folgenden Tagen aus - 05./12./19.06. ?

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (25. Mai 2008)

Der 19. würde sich ja für die Trikotverteilung anbieten wenn Owayo den Zeitplan einhält.


----------



## mw1774 (26. Mai 2008)

@tom
wenn ich bei der reba wc den lockout betätige (schließe) und in den wiegetritt gehe, springt der lockouthebel manchmal wieder in die "offene position", ist das bei dir auch so? kann man das ändern?

@patrick
hat sich erledigt!



grüße und danke


----------



## Deleted 4120 (26. Mai 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> kannst du bitte bei deiner slr-felge hinten nachschauen, ob über dem ventil die flanken "gerade" laufen, bei mir tuts das hinten nicht, vorne aber!
> ich glaub bei mir geht die Felge da auseinander, es sieht aus als wäre es leicht nach aussen verbogen, oder gehört das so? man weiß ja nie bei dem leichtbauzeugs!
> 
> 
> ...


Ist die Felge denn für Deine 4bar zugelassen??


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Mai 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> @tom
> wenn ich bei der reba wc den lockout betätige (schließe) und in den wiegetritt gehe, springt der lockouthebel manchmal wieder in die "offene position", ist das bei dir auch so? kann man das ändern?
> 
> @patrick
> ...



Das ist doch mal ein echter Grund, sich ein verfrühtes Weihnachtsgeschenk zu machen und endlich einen CarbonLRS zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (26. Mai 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ist die Felge denn für Deine 4bar zugelassen??



nein, nur bis 3,7 bar bei 2.2 reifen   lt. mavic-homepage
hatte vorher einen rr mit 2.1, da gingen 4 bar!
.....   ...  
was mach ich denn jetzt.... auf glattem asphalt spüre ich einen leichten schlag...werde das mal beobachten...


----------



## mw1774 (26. Mai 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal ein echter Grund, sich ein verfrühtes Weihnachtsgeschenk zu machen und endlich einen CarbonLRS zu kaufen.



wenns nen schönen leichten geben würde....


----------



## andi1969 (26. Mai 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> nein, nur bis 3,7 bar bei 2.2 reifen   lt. mavic-homepage
> hatte vorher einen rr mit 2.1, da gingen 4 bar!
> .....   ...
> was mach ich denn jetzt.... auf glattem asphalt spüre ich einen leichten schlag...werde das mal beobachten...



Reifen runter und nachsehen ob Risse im Felgenbett sind... wenn ja ist Die Felge Schrott...wenn nicht lässt sich noch was dengeln wenns geht


----------



## iTom (26. Mai 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> @tom
> wenn ich bei der reba wc den lockout betätige (schließe) und in den wiegetritt gehe, springt der lockouthebel manchmal wieder in die "offene position", ist das bei dir auch so? kann man das ändern?
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael,

ich selbst habe das Problem noch nicht gehabt, schaue mal aber bitte nach dem "Gate" an der Gabelbrücke. Das kannst Du drehen. Je nach dem welche Richtung Du es drehst, gibt es die Sperre (PopLoc) frei, bei entsprechender Belastung. Ich nehme an, Dein Gate ist zu sensibel eingestellt. In der Anleitung steht es glaube ich recht gut beschrieben drin.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Eike. (26. Mai 2008)

Das Floodgate gibt doch aber die Dämpfung nicht dauerhaft frei sondern nur für einen Schlag oder nicht? Bei meiner Pike ist es auf jeden Fall so, dass die Dämpfung sofort wieder zu ist, also nicht aufspringt.
Achso, hast du die Poploc-Lenkerfernbedienung? Falls ja rastet die vielleicht nicht richtig ein und durch den Federzug geht der Lockout wieder auf. Ohne Poploc gibt es ja keine Federrückstellung also sollte der Hebel sich eigentlich nicht von alleine zurückstellen.


----------



## mw1774 (27. Mai 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Reifen runter und nachsehen ob Risse im Felgenbett sind... wenn ja ist Die Felge Schrott...wenn nicht lässt sich noch was dengeln wenns geht



noch fragen?


----------



## iTom (27. Mai 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> noch fragen?



Und wie hast Du das fertiggebracht?


----------



## mw1774 (27. Mai 2008)

wahrscheinlich zu hoher luftdruck!


----------



## Oskar1974 (27. Mai 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> noch fragen?



Ach du *******


----------



## knoflok (27. Mai 2008)

10 bar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (27. Mai 2008)

..und da sagt noch einer, dass Downhillen eine materialmordende Abart von Mountainbiken sei 

Mein Beileid für die kaputte Felge. Jetzt geht wieder das Markt-sondieren, Foren-durchstöbern, Onlineshops-abklappern los. Oder bist du in der glücklichen Lage und weisst, was du willst und kannst es dir auch noch leisten?


----------



## iTom (27. Mai 2008)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Ach du *******



Patrick, bist Du zufällig am Samstag mit Deiner Freundin in Richtung Michaelsberg unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## wookie (27. Mai 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich zu hoher luftdruck!



bist du das tubeless oder mit schlauch gefahren?


----------



## Eike. (28. Mai 2008)

Ist wahrscheinlich eher ein Materialfehler. So extrem über dem angegebenen Druck wirst du ja nicht gewesen sein und das sind ja noch Reserven einkalkuliert. Das Ventilloch ist halt die Schwachstelle einer Felge.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. Mai 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> noch fragen?



*RESPEKT * 

Würde ich auf jedenfall versuchen zu Reklamieren, Du bist ja brav den angegebenen Luftdruck gefahren  !! Sei froh das Du es rechtzeitig gemerkt hast, das hätte auch einen richtig bösen Sturz geben können!!!!

PS: keine Schwuckentouren mehr!!


----------



## mw1774 (28. Mai 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> bist du das tubeless oder mit schlauch gefahren?


mit latex-schlauch und raceking 2.2.
für die reifenbreite ist laut mavic hp die felge bis 3.7 bar freigegeben.
den reifen den ich vorher draufhatte (racing ralph 2.1) war bis 4 bar freigegeben, und das hatte ich noch im kopf! Also 0,3 bar zuviel luftdruck!
ich werde die felge jetzt zu mavic schicken und mal abwarten.



kermit* schrieb:


> ..und da sagt noch einer, dass Downhillen eine materialmordende Abart von Mountainbiken sei
> 
> Mein Beileid für die kaputte Felge. Jetzt geht wieder das Markt-sondieren, Foren-durchstöbern, Onlineshops-abklappern los. Oder bist du in der glücklichen Lage und weisst, was du willst und kannst es dir auch noch leisten?



ich fahr jetzt erstmal mit einer *"rigida taurus 2000"*   von meinem alten cube, das gewicht meines bikes hat sich gerade verdoppelt


----------



## andi1969 (28. Mai 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> mit latex-schlauch und raceking 2.2.
> für die reifenbreite ist laut mavic hp die felge bis 3.7 bar freigegeben.
> den reifen den ich vorher draufhatte (racing ralph 2.1) war bis 4 bar freigegeben, und das hatte ich noch im kopf! Also 0,3 bar zuviel luftdruck!
> ich werde die felge jetzt zu mavic schicken und mal abwarten.
> ...



Glück gehabt..... und was lernen wir daraus....mehr wie 3bar sind absolut unnötig mein Freund......


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Mai 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> *RESPEKT *
> 
> Würde ich auf jedenfall versuchen zu Reklamieren, Du bist ja brav den angegebenen Luftdruck gefahren  !! Sei froh das Du es rechtzeitig gemerkt hast, das hätte auch einen richtig bösen Sturz geben können!!!!
> 
> PS: keine Schwuckentouren mehr!!



Ich empfehle Dir die. Günstig und stabil, über Gewicht reden wir lieber nicht. Willkommen im Club der Shredder.


----------



## andi1969 (2. Juni 2008)

...habs mal wieder geschafft letztes Jahr wars die Martha Scheibe an der Wade und diesmal die Wincutter am einbrennen






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. Juni 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ...habs mal wieder geschafft letztes Jahr wars die Martha Scheibe an der Wade und diesmal die Wincutter am einbrennen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



geil, die MARTA hat mir besser gefallen


----------



## andi1969 (2. Juni 2008)

...die Windcutter tat aber mehr weh  das kleine Miststück


----------



## wookie (2. Juni 2008)

wenn du dabei so zappelst kann da ja nix werden!


----------



## Eike. (2. Juni 2008)

Hättest du richtige Männerwadeln wären erst mal die Haare verschmort 

Mein Beitrag zum Thema: "Wer baut den hässlichsten Spacerturm" 



Zum Glück hab ich noch genug zusammenbekommen. Wer kann schon ahnen, dass die Gabel so einen irre langen Schaft hat.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. Juni 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hättest du richtige Männerwadeln wären erst mal die Haare verschmort
> 
> Mein Beitrag zum Thema: "Wer baut den hässlichsten Spacerturm"
> 
> ...



soll helfen...


----------



## iTom (2. Juni 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ...habs mal wieder geschafft letztes Jahr wars die Martha Scheibe an der Wade und diesmal die Wincutter am einbrennen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Branding scheint wohl IN zu sein  

Ich bevorzuge da im Moment lieber Truvativ Holzfeller Pedale mit extra langen Pins, die die Waden und das Schienbein aufschlitzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (2. Juni 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> soll helfen...



Erstmal probieren obs überhaupt zusammenpasst. Wieder dranschneiden ist so aufwendig 



iTom schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge da im Moment lieber Truvativ Holzfeller Pedale mit extra langen Pins, die die Waden und das Schienbein aufschlitzen



So ein Cutting ziert auch noch mein linkes Schienbein. Wenigstens ist inzwischen die Kruste ab, das hat immer so geziept wenn ich damit an einer Hose hängengeblieben bin.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Juni 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hättest du richtige Männerwadeln wären erst mal die Haare verschmort
> 
> Mein Beitrag zum Thema: "Wer baut den hässlichsten Spacerturm"
> 
> ...



Hast Du auch ne neue Gabel?


----------



## matou (2. Juni 2008)

Ist das jetzt deine Pike im Spezi?


----------



## Eike. (2. Juni 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt deine Pike im Spezi?



Der Kandidat hat hundert Punkte


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Juni 2008)

Ist der Fuchs kaputt?


----------



## Eike. (2. Juni 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ist der Fuchs kaputt?



Das nicht aber ich war ja nie so richtig zufrieden damit dewegen will ich mal was anderes ausprobieren.


----------



## andi1969 (3. Juni 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hättest du richtige Männerwadeln wären erst mal die Haare verschmort
> 
> Mein Beitrag zum Thema: "Wer baut den hässlichsten Spacerturm"
> 
> ...



Naja richtige Männer entfernen die Haare mechanisch an der Wade  aber behalt Deine Bübchenflaum am Bein Eike  


Falls Dein Spacerturm abschneiden willst hab nen Schaftschneider zu Hause


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. Juni 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Falls Dein Spacerturm abschneiden willst hab nen Schaftschneider zu Hause


Und da ist sie wieder, "Andis rollende Bikewerkstatt"!! Wäre doch wirklich was für ein Nebenjob  !!! Dir würde ich mein Bike mit gutem Gewissen anvertrauen   !!


----------



## Eike. (3. Juni 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Falls Dein Spacerturm abschneiden willst hab nen Schaftschneider zu Hause



Liegt der neben meinem Drehmomentschlüssel?  Keine Sorge, ist nicht meine erste Gabel und der Rohrschneider liegt irgendwo im Keller rum.


----------



## andi1969 (4. Juni 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Liegt der neben meinem Drehmomentschlüssel?  Keine Sorge, ist nicht meine erste Gabel und der Rohrschneider liegt irgendwo im Keller rum.



Drehmomentschlüssel( der liegt in der Wohnung).....was für ein Drehmomentschlüssel?????   war ja nur im falle das Du sowas brauchst......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (5. Juni 2008)

@Jürgen_ohne_KA
etwas für Deine Linksammlung:


----------



## Eike. (5. Juni 2008)

*Brasilianer Roadtrip*
Ich mach mal hier weiter damit der Tourenthread wieder übersichtlicher wird. Bei der konstitutionierenden Versammlung wurde heute Abend in den Gelben Seiten das Reisebüro Brasilianer on the road gegründet und gleich die erste Reise geplant.
Am 16.8 geht es von Karlsruhe nach Riva del Garda wo wir auf dem Camping Brione logieren werden um jeden Tag die bekannten und (noch) unbekannten Trails zu rocken. Zurück gen Heimat geht es dann am 23.8.
Bisher sind René/matou, Conny/kermit* und ich/Eike. fest gemeldet. Wenn noch jemand ernsthaftes Interesse hat muss ich das möglichst schnell wissen weil sich das auf die Planung, insbesondere den Mietwagen auswirkt.


----------



## Eike. (6. Juni 2008)

Neue Infos: Ich hab gestern noch ein bischen recherchiert und rausgefunden, dass der Mietwagen von Budget ist. Bei denen hab ich jetzt mal angefragt wie es mit weiteren Fahrern aussieht und ob es auch Fahrzeuge mit AnhÃ¤ngerkupplung gibt.
Auf dem Campinplatz kann man fÃ¼r 4â¬ am Tag einen kleinen KÃ¼hlschrank im SpÃ¼lhaus mieten. Da wÃ¤r ich schwer dafÃ¼r, dann kÃ¶nnen wir die recht sperrige KÃ¼hlbox hier lassen. Die Reservierung ist Ã¼brigens kein Problem. Mindestaufenthalt ist bei denen nur 3 Tage (wir mÃ¼ssen also auch nicht den zweiten Samstag mitbezahlen) und es ist noch reichlich frei. Ich werde aber trotzdem nÃ¤chste Woche reservieren damit wir da auf der sicheren Seite sind. Die Anzahlung betrÃ¤gt 30% der Gesamtsumme also bei 3 Mann und 6 NÃ¤chten (Sa-Fr) ca 70â¬, das ist ja ertrÃ¤glich


----------



## matou (6. Juni 2008)

Das klingt doch gut  

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zum Tourenniveau für andere Interessenten:
- angepeilt sind Touren um die 40/50km und über 1000hm
- angestrebter Schwierigkeitsgrad wird bei S2/3 liegen


----------



## Brasilianer (6. Juni 2008)

Mensch was ein Zufall, ich glaube hier bin ich richtig!!!!


----------



## Eike. (7. Juni 2008)

Eine Korrektur zu oben: Rückfahrt ist am Freitag 22.8 weil am Samstag morgen der Mietwagen abgegeben werden muss.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Juni 2008)

Ich hab mir einen neuen Schnellspanner für vorne geholt.


----------



## Eike. (10. Juni 2008)

Da kann ich mit


----------



## andi1969 (10. Juni 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich hab mir einen neuen Schnellspanner für vorne geholt.



Nee es lebt gibts *Dich* auch noch komm machs nicht so spannend .....Ganzes Bild vom Federwegvernichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Juni 2008)

Ich muss ihn noch einbauen, und es fehlt noch der Postmount-Adapter für die Bremse.

Aber ich werd die Gabel im einig wahren Revier, dem GBZ-Gebiet, einweihen. Versprochen.


----------



## Eike. (10. Juni 2008)

Bei den Blümchentrails kommt die ja nichtmal ausm Sag raus


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Juni 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Bei den Blümchentrails kommt die ja nichtmal ausm Sag raus



Aber ich hab vermutlich mehr Sag wie ich für die Trails FW brauchen würde.


----------



## iTom (10. Juni 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Aber ich hab vermutlich mehr Sag wie ich für die Trails FW brauchen würde.



Hier siehst Du was Federweg bedeutet:


----------



## Deleted 4120 (11. Juni 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Hier siehst Du was Federweg bedeutet:



Was ist denn das rote zwischen den Federn und den Reifen  ???

@ Dirk
Der Dirk, war er wieder Einkaufen, bin ich ja mal gespannt!!! Ich werde mich demnächst auch mal wieder zu einer gemeinsamen Tour blicken lassen.

@ Tom
Fährst Du den Taunustrails in Eppstein???

@ Michael
Heute ist der 11. gibts was neues zu den Trikots???? Dann wäre der nächste Stammtisch zur Auslieferung und gemeinsamen anprobieren fällig  , bzw eine richtige Brasilianerausfahrt!!!


----------



## mw1774 (11. Juni 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> @ Michael
> Heute ist der 11. gibts was neues zu den Trikots???? Dann wäre der nächste Stammtisch zur Auslieferung und gemeinsamen anprobieren fällig  , bzw eine richtige Brasilianerausfahrt!!!



wenn der postmann morgen nicht klingelt werde ich da mal anrufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. Juni 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> @ Dirk
> Der Dirk, war er wieder Einkaufen, bin ich ja mal gespannt!!! Ich werde mich demnächst auch mal wieder zu einer gemeinsamen Tour blicken lassen.



Bei mir hats Gabel, Kurbel, Sattel, VR in neu gegeben. Hab sogar etwas abgenommen.


----------



## speedygonzales (11. Juni 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Bei mir hats Gabel, Kurbel, Sattel, VR in neu gegeben. Hab sogar etwas abgenommen.



huy, also so gut wie ein neues Bike, was gab es als Gegenleistung? Einbauküche oder Strandurlaub?


----------



## iTom (11. Juni 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Bei mir hats Gabel, Kurbel, Sattel, VR in neu gegeben. Hab sogar etwas abgenommen.



Wem hast Du was abgenommen?


----------



## iTom (11. Juni 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @ Tom
> Fährst Du den Taunustrails in Eppstein???
> ...



Interesse hätte ich schon, nur ob ich Zeit habe, wird ein anderes Thema sein.

Muß ich erst mal schauen. Ansonsten liest es sich aber super


----------



## andi1969 (11. Juni 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> wenn der postmann morgen nicht klingelt werde ich da mal anrufen!



...ganz ruhig Jungs...3Tage Versandzeit mindestens......


----------



## andi1969 (11. Juni 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Bei den Blümchentrails kommt die ja nichtmal ausm Sag raus



Och ich hätte da 2Trails für SAG Fetischisten im angeblichen  Blümchentrailland .....


----------



## Deleted 4120 (11. Juni 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Blümchentrailland .....


Pussytrailwonderland


----------



## andi1969 (11. Juni 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Pussytrailwonderland



Nö, obwohl könnte passen.. aber für Dich wär *Stromberg/ Heuchelberg *was . Gute Auffahrten über Schotter und top Trails zum runter und drüber düsen... war am Sonntag sowas von begeistert  
Teilweise gedacht man ist im Allgäu.....


----------



## Deleted 4120 (12. Juni 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Nö, obwohl könnte passen.. aber für Dich wär *Stromberg/ Heuchelberg *was . Gute Auffahrten über Schotter und top Trails zum runter und drüber düsen... war am Sonntag sowas von begeistert
> Teilweise gedacht man ist im Allgäu.....


Hör mir auf, den Stromberg kenne ich noch sehr gut aus Pforzheimer Zeiten. Der ist mal richtig heftig, Massen an HM und nur Rampen!!!!


----------



## andi1969 (12. Juni 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Hör mir auf, den Stromberg kenne ich noch sehr gut aus Pforzheimer Zeiten. Der ist mal richtig heftig, Massen an HM und nur Rampen!!!!




Och komm..... eine heftige Rampe (eine glatte 10 auf der nach oben offenen Abkotzscala) die war sowas von heftig ,ansonst wars eigenlich recht locker aufwärts....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (12. Juni 2008)

Stromberg? Da geht es doch dauernd auf und ab. Es sei denn man fährt auf einem der "Kamm"-Wege (?Rennwege?).

Ach so, ich bin jetzt wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück... und ich war heute schon fahren, aber nur ca. 9 km zum Ausmessen meiner Joggingstrecke 

Die Bremsen sind auch schon am Nicolai, allerdings werde ich die Leitung am Vorderrad noch kürzen müssen.

Bis demnächst dann!


----------



## andi1969 (12. Juni 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Stromberg? Da geht es doch dauernd auf und ab. Es sei denn man fährt auf einem der "Kamm"-Wege (?Rennwege?).
> 
> Ach so, ich bin jetzt wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück... und ich war heute schon fahren, aber nur ca. 9 km zum Ausmessen meiner Joggingstrecke
> 
> ...



Heult doch  wo gehts den nicht auf und ab????Also die * Trailtour *war genial und schlimmer als bei uns wars auch nicht....


----------



## Deleted 4120 (12. Juni 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Heult doch  wo gehts den nicht auf und ab????Also die * Trailtour *war genial und schlimmer als bei uns wars auch nicht....



schreit ja nach einer brasilianischen Wiederholung  !!!


----------



## iTom (12. Juni 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Och komm..... eine heftige Rampe (eine glatte 10 auf der nach oben offenen Abkotzscala) die war sowas von heftig ,ansonst wars eigenlich recht locker aufwärts....



Du hast gerade eine neue Skala geschaffen, die AKS. Einen Gradmesser für den momentanen Würgereiz :kotz:  beim Befahren einer Rampe  
Sollte evtl. genauer unterteilt werden. Ein Pendant zu STS


----------



## iTom (12. Juni 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Heult doch  wo gehts den nicht auf und ab????Also die * Trailtour *war genial und schlimmer als bei uns wars auch nicht....



Hört sich so an, als würde jemand nach Pussy des Monats schreien


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. Juni 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Hört sich so an, als würde jemand nach Pussy des Monats schreien



hääääääää


----------



## speedygonzales (13. Juni 2008)

Ein paar "nette" Bilder, als Argument für Diskussionen mit Wanderer/Förster..

http://www.nobrakes.de/environment/environment.htm


----------



## Curtado (13. Juni 2008)

Also die eine Steigung war wirklich heftig, da muß ich Andy rechtgeben!!


----------



## iTom (13. Juni 2008)

Curtado schrieb:


> Also die eine Steigung war wirklich heftig, da muß ich Andy rechtgeben!!



Ich möchte nicht Eure Leistung schmälern, das ist überhaupt nicht mein Absicht gewesen. Es war mehr oder weniger auf den Hinweis von Andi bezogen... "...heult doch..." und Irgendeiner, der keine Rampen mag 

Ich mag auf jeden Fall Rampen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (13. Juni 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht Eure Leistung schmälern, das ist überhaupt nicht mein Absicht gewesen. Es war mehr oder weniger auf den Hinweis von Andi bezogen... "...heult doch..." und Irgendeiner, der keine Rampen mag
> 
> Ich mag auf jeden Fall Rampen



..außerdem war das auf* Felix *und *Jörg *gemünzt...warum Du *Dich* angesprochen fühlst versteht kein Andi......


----------



## andi1969 (13. Juni 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Hört sich so an, als würde jemand nach Pussy des Monats schreien



Hab ich gar kein Probl. damit hab mich eh schon mal freiwillig dazu gemeldet


----------



## iTom (13. Juni 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ..außerdem war das auf* Felix *und *Jörg *gemünzt...warum Du *Dich* angesprochen fühlst versteht kein Andi......



Habe ich schon so verstanden, wie es von Dir beabsichtigt war. Ich wollte "durch die Blume" auf potentielle PDM hinweisen


----------



## iTom (13. Juni 2008)

Bei KM13 ungefähr sieht es ziemlich rampig aus


----------



## andi1969 (13. Juni 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich wollte "durch die Blume" auf potentielle PDM hinweisen



...ach Tom ich kann gut über mich selber lachen vor sowas hab ich keine Angst


----------



## andi1969 (13. Juni 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Bei KM13 ungefähr sieht es ziemlich rampig aus



nö das war eher bei KM 20....soweit ich noch weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. Juni 2008)

Da die Trikot da sind ist ein Stammtisch fällig!!!!

Was haltet Ihr von nächster Woche Donnerstag den 19.06. 20 Uhr in der Roten Taube Karlsruhe , dort wird aus das EM Viertelfinale voraussichtlich Portugal-Deutschland übertragen  !!!


----------



## Eike. (13. Juni 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Da die Trikot da sind ist ein Stammtisch fällig!!!!
> 
> Was haltet Ihr von nächster Woche Donnerstag den 19.06. 20 Uhr in der Roten Taube Karlsruhe , dort wird aus das EM Viertelfinale voraussichtlich Portugal-Deutschland übertragen  !!!



Dabei!


----------



## andi1969 (13. Juni 2008)

*NÖ *Früh oder Spähtschicht...S... Firma:kotz:


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. Juni 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *NÖ *Früh oder Spähtschicht...S... Firma:kotz:


Das bedeutet???  eine Woche später???


----------



## andi1969 (13. Juni 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Das bedeutet???  eine Woche später???



Nein ich bekomms Morgen.......Hab warscheinlich in den nächste 4 Wochen keine Zeit ( **** Firma )


----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. Juni 2008)

So und nun im richtigen Thread:  

Lieber Andi, ich wünsche Dir alles alles Gute zum Geburtstag und viel Spaß beim Sex den Drogen und beim Musik hören   !!!!


----------



## iTom (15. Juni 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> So und nun im richtigen Thread:
> 
> Lieber Andi, ich wünsche Dir alles alles Gute zum Geburtstag und viel Spaß beim Sex den Drogen und beim Musik hören   !!!!



Ruckzuck gleitet man in den falschen Fred ab. "Stammtisch" ist wirklich der Geeignetere, als "Touren". Nunja, Hauptsache die Glückwünsche kommen an.


----------



## iTom (15. Juni 2008)

Was für die Augen


----------



## wookie (15. Juni 2008)

@andi: alles gute!
@iTom: das oberrohr ist mir irgendwie zu dünn


----------



## iTom (15. Juni 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> @andi: alles gute!
> @iTom: das oberrohr ist mir irgendwie zu dünn



Jetzt seh' ich das auch, wo Du es sagst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (15. Juni 2008)

Falls jemand Lust haben sollte, hier der Link:

www.wasgau-mtb-marathon.de


----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. Juni 2008)

*


pumuckl schrieb:



Da die Trikot da sind ist ein Stammtisch fällig!!!!

Was haltet Ihr von nächster Woche Donnerstag den 19.06. 20 Uhr in der Roten Taube Karlsruhe , dort wird aus das EM Viertelfinale voraussichtlich Portugal-Deutschland übertragen  !!!

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*
Was ist jetzt, außer Eike keiner Interesse, will keiner sein Trikot haben    ???!!! Ich bin sehr verwundert!!!!


----------



## kermit* (16. Juni 2008)

Ich würde gerne kurz vorbei kommen und mein Trikot abholen, aber ich hab leider keine Zeit, um da zu bleiben (Prüfungen stehen vor der Tür...).


----------



## Jürgen_KA (16. Juni 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt, außer Eike keiner Interesse, will keiner sein Trikot haben    ???!!! Ich bin sehr verwundert!!!!



Ich hätte Zeit.


----------



## Eike. (16. Juni 2008)

@Felix: machen wir einfach mal 20 Uhr fest und wer kommen will kommt? Wir habens ja beide nicht weit  

Ich hab Ã¼brigens gerade 300â¬ gespart 



So viel lÃ¤nger als U-Turn dauerts auch nicht


----------



## iTom (16. Juni 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> @Felix: machen wir einfach mal 20 Uhr fest und wer kommen will kommt? Wir habens ja beide nicht weit
> 
> Ich übrigens gerade 300 gespart
> 
> ...



Jetzt weiß ich wo das herkommt:

Joghurt = U-Gurt


----------



## Eike. (16. Juni 2008)

Nur was ist dann Jo-Turn???


----------



## iTom (16. Juni 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Nur was ist dann Jo-Turn???



Hat irgendwas mit Gymnastik zu tun, oder turnen


----------



## Deleted 4120 (17. Juni 2008)

Na Eike, ich glaube das wird nichts, schade  , aber ich habe mein Trikot auch inzwischen geholt. 

Ich bleib Do daheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (18. Juni 2008)

Alles klar, dann nur damit es diesmal keine Missverständnisse gibt:
*Morgen ist kein Stammtisch*.
Wär wahrscheinlich auch ziemlich voll geworden mit Deutschland im Viertelfinale. Aber unabhängig vom Trikot sollten wir trotzdem mal wieder einen Stammtisch machen.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (18. Juni 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Alles klar, dann nur damit es diesmal keine Missverständnisse gibt:
> *Morgen ist kein Stammtisch*.
> Wär wahrscheinlich auch ziemlich voll geworden mit Deutschland im Viertelfinale. Aber unabhängig vom Trikot sollten wir trotzdem mal wieder einen Stammtisch machen.


Ich habe irgendwie ein Déjà-vu!!!


----------



## speedygonzales (19. Juni 2008)

die DH Playmobil Ritter Fraktion kommt wohl im Mode

vorhin kamen mir 2 Bikern in voller Ritterrüstung und Full-face Helm auf dem Eichelberg entgegen, das eine war ein dunkelblaue Fully, das andere konnte ich nicht erkennen, die Gesichter kamen mir aber nicht bekannt vor..

Also wer von euch war heute auf dem Eichelberg und kann vor lauter Angst beim runterfahren nicht grüßen 

Was anderes auf dem GBZ Parkplatz, da wo wir immer Parken lag ein schwarze Bike-Handschuhe, falls  jemand eins vermisst melden sonst werfe ich es weg


----------



## Eike. (19. Juni 2008)

Also von uns würde auf dem Eichelberg keiner die volle Rüstung anlegen


----------



## iTom (19. Juni 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ...
> 
> vorhin kamen mir 2 Bikern in voller Ritterrüstung und Full-face Helm auf dem Eichelberg entgegen, das eine war ein dunkelblaue Fully, das andere konnte ich nicht erkennen, die Gesichter kamen mir aber nicht bekannt vor..


Diejenigen wirst Du nie richtig verstehen, bei so einem Nuschelhelm versteht man nie was...



> Also wer von euch war heute auf dem Eichelberg und kann vor lauter Angst beim runterfahren nicht grüßen
> 
> Was anderes auf dem GBZ Parkplatz, da wo wir immer Parken lag ein schwarze Bike-Handschuhe, falls  jemand eins vermisst melden sonst werfe ich es weg



Heut' nicht, war gestern dort unterwegs. Hab sogar mal wieder die Prärie von Nahem aufgesucht
Es liegt schon in der Sache der Natur, dass man Wege, die man mim Fully fährt, mit dem HT nicht so ohne Weiteres fahren sollte... Ein HT reagiert hier schon etwas nervöser. Ist natürlich unbrauchbar, wenn man eine ruhige Hand braucht
Morgen wieder eine Runde Rampenfahren

Meine Handschuhe habe ich noch, trotz Präriebesuch. Die sind zu gut um sie zu verlieren.


----------



## iTom (19. Juni 2008)

Wir sind Halbfinale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (19. Juni 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Wir sind Halbfinale



genau ich bestelle jetzt Tickets!

http://cgi.ebay.nl/2-Tickets-Halbfinale-Wien-EM-2008-Beste-Kategorie-1-TOP_W0QQitemZ280231547328QQihZ018QQcategoryZ148972QQcmdZViewItem  

wobei wenn die 4 schwedische Bikini Mädels  und die feurige Spanierin mit der "Nummer 7" im Preis inbegriffen sind, dann zahle ich gern den Betrag


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. Juni 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Also von uns würde auf dem Eichelberg keiner die volle Rüstung anlegen



Ich tippe auf Pussys.


----------



## andi1969 (20. Juni 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf Pussys.



Nimm Du erst mal den Brasilianer Link wieder rein Du Puussyyy


----------



## rossi-v (21. Juni 2008)

Kann ich das Trikot irgendwo abholen?
rossi


----------



## Eike. (21. Juni 2008)

Psst nicht weiterverraten aber ich geb dir nachher die Telefnnummer von meinem Stoffdealer


----------



## Deleted 4120 (21. Juni 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Psst nicht weiterverraten aber ich geb dir nachher die Telefnnummer von meinem Stoffdealer


Den mit der geilen Aussicht über Karlsruhe zu den man sich durch enge Korridore und langen Aufzügen nach oben kämpft???


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. Juni 2008)

Falls sich einer von euch ein neues Rad kaufen will, hab ich einen Tipp: Reuber Hackengas - keine Ahnung ob das Rad was bringt, aber allein der Name ist schon Porno.


----------



## speedygonzales (23. Juni 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Falls sich einer von euch ein neues Rad kaufen will, hab ich einen Tipp



Ich werde Rahmenbauer!.. und Steinreich!


----------



## speedygonzales (24. Juni 2008)

Wer von euch bittet als erstes ein echte Hometrail Tour an? 

Vorausgesetzt eure Regierung erlaubt es auch


----------



## Eike. (24. Juni 2008)

Geil  Unbedingt dran bleiben bis die Tür aufgeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (24. Juni 2008)

Wookie, ich wußte gar nicht das Du auch Motocross/Trail fährst??!!


----------



## wookie (24. Juni 2008)

ich hab noch nicht mal ein führerschein für ein motorisiertes zweirad


----------



## Eike. (24. Juni 2008)

macht nix, ist doch alles auf Privatgelände.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (24. Juni 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> ich hab noch nicht mal ein führerschein für ein motorisiertes zweirad



Dir trau ich alles zu und ein Führerschein würde Dich da auch nicht dran hindern  !!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. Juni 2008)

Hab mal mein Baby etwas umgebaut. Hier mal ein erstes Bild:


----------



## wookie (27. Juni 2008)

früh übt sich


----------



## andi1969 (27. Juni 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> früh übt sich



Solche DEPPEN


----------



## fabse. (27. Juni 2008)

"Do you need an ambulance?" Stehen nebendran und lachen sich einen ab.


----------



## kermit* (27. Juni 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hab mal mein Baby etwas umgebaut. Hier mal ein erstes Bild:



Also mir gefällts 
Ich muss gestehen, dass ich deine alten Kurbeln immer etwas schräg angeschaut hab, aber die Hone Kurbeln sehen einfach gut aus.

Wünsch dir damit auf jeden Fall viel Spaß in der Pfalz am Wochenende. 
Kann leider nicht mit, weil ich Lernen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (27. Juni 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> also Mir Gefällts
> Ich Muss Gestehen, Dass Ich Deine Alten Kurbeln Immer Etwas Schräg Angeschaut Hab, Aber Die Hone Kurbeln Sehen Einfach Gut Aus.
> 
> Wünsch Dir Damit Auf Jeden Fall Viel Spaß In Der Pfalz Am Wochenende.
> Kann Leider Nicht Mit, Weil Ich Lernen Muss



Pfalz, We????


----------



## kermit* (27. Juni 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Pfalz, We????



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=341301


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Juni 2008)

Ich kann da leider auch nicht mit, weil ich nur ein Zeitfenster von Stunden hab. Aber Tom hat sich meiner erbarmt, damit ich nicht ganz alleine auf dem Michelsberg rumkurbeln muss.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Juni 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Also mir gefällts
> Ich muss gestehen, dass ich deine alten Kurbeln immer etwas schräg angeschaut hab, aber die Hone Kurbeln sehen einfach gut aus.
> 
> Wünsch dir damit auf jeden Fall viel Spaß in der Pfalz am Wochenende.
> Kann leider nicht mit, weil ich Lernen muss



Naja, war halt ein Octalink-Lager. Da gehen nur so Kurbeln. Egal.

Jedenfalls muss ich noch sehen, wie sich das Rad jetzt fährt. Durch die längere Gabel und die andere Dämpferposition ist das Rad im gesamten höher geworden. Außerdem muss ich am Gabelsetup noch rumtunen. Sie kommt mir doch recht weich vor. Hab aber die Möglichkeit durch Luft noch an der Zugstufe zu verstellen. Jedenfalls ist Steckachse schon ein großer Unterschied in Sachen Steifigkeit im Vergleich zu normalen 9mmSchnellspannern.

edith sagt:

Hab jetzt mal den SAG so eingestellt, dass er bei 4 cm bei 160 gesamt liegt. Mein ETA macht 6 cm. Wenn ich den SAG jetzt noch größer machen würde, könnte ich mir das ETA auch sparen. 
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit den SAG. Man liest ja von 20 bis 35 % SAG bei eher bergaborientierte Fahrweise.


----------



## Eike. (27. Juni 2008)

Den Sag muss man doch nicht vom Bereich der Federwegsverstellung abziehen sondern der "Nullpunkt" verschiebt sich und meistens passt sich die Federkennlinie leicht an (wird steiler). 
Ich würde bei der Gabel insgesamt nicht zu sehr auf den Sag achten. An der Pike hab ich aktuell sehr wenig (weis jetzt nicht genau wieviel) aber die Gabel ist weich abgestimmt und funktioniert traumhaft. 25% ist erst mal ein guter Startwert. Ob du die Gabel härter oder weicher haben willst musst du beim fahren rausfinden, egal was für ein Sag sich dann einstellt.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. Juli 2008)

Habe heute ein echtes Schnäppchen entdeckt. Wenn sich jemand überlegt einen neuen "Tacho" zu kaufen, bei *H&S gibts den Hac 4 Pro Plus für 129*!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (3. Juli 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Habe heute ein echtes SchnÃ¤ppchen entdeckt. Wenn sich jemand Ã¼berlegt einen neuen "Tacho" zu kaufen, bei *H&S gibts den Hac 4 Pro Plus fÃ¼r 129â¬*!!!



Ja, ist ein guter Preis

Hol fÃ¼r dein zweitrad gleich noch ein zusÃ¤tzlicher Lenkerhalter-Set mit, dann sparst Du Dir weitere VersandgebÃ¼hren.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Ja, ist ein guter Preis
> 
> Hol für dein zweitrad gleich noch ein zusätzlicher Lenkerhalter-Set mit, dann sparst Du Dir weitere Versandgebühren.


Fahre schon seit einem Jahr mit dem Ding und bin begeistert!!!


----------



## iTom (3. Juli 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Fahre schon seit einem Jahr mit dem Ding und bin begeistert!!!



Habs nicht richtig gelesen gehabt 

Ich habe leider über 200Eur bezahlt gehabt. Bin aber trotzdem ebenfalls begeistert


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich habe leider über 200Eur bezahlt gehabt. Bin aber trotzdem ebenfalls begeistert


dito


----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. Juli 2008)

Wie sieht das eingentlich mal wieder mit einem Stammtisch aus??? Die 2 kommenden Do kann ich nicht, aber dann wieder. 
Wäre mal wieder überfällig!!! Der letzte musste ja mangels Interesse abgesagt werden!!!


----------



## speedygonzales (6. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Habs nicht richtig gelesen gehabt
> 
> Ich habe leider über 200Eur bezahlt gehabt. Bin aber trotzdem ebenfalls begeistert



ihr seid ja verrückt  ein paar EUR mehr und ihr bekommt ein (auch wenn ich die Marke nicht mag) ein Garmin in Handy größe inkl GPS und und Pulsmesser..


----------



## iTom (6. Juli 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ihr seid ja verrückt  ein paar EUR mehr und ihr bekommt ein (auch wenn ich die Marke nicht mag) ein Garmin in Handy größe inkl GPS und und Pulsmesser..



Jetzt vielleicht, aber vor 2 Jahren noch nicht... Ciclo war mit der Funktionsvielfalt preis-/leistungsmäßig schon ein bisschen "Vorreiter". Ich würde mir eher ein Ciclo mit GPS wünschen.


----------



## speedygonzales (6. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Jetzt vielleicht, aber vor 2 Jahren noch nicht...



meins ich auch schon 2 Jahre alt und ich habe nur 160 Bezahlt, ja die Südamerikanische Verhandlungsgeschick hat nicht jeder 

 http://www.walmart.com/search/search-ng.do?search_constraint=0&search_query=garmin+edge&Find.x=0&Find.y=0&Find=Find&ic=48_0
Himmel ist das ein Preis, habe ich erwähnt dass meine schwesterle gerade im Amiland ist..


----------



## Eike. (6. Juli 2008)

Beziehen die Garmins die Strecken- und Geschwindigkeitsinformation nur aus dem GPS-Signal oder haben die auch noch einen Radsensor?


----------



## wookie (6. Juli 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Wie sieht das eingentlich mal wieder mit einem Stammtisch aus??? Die 2 kommenden Do kann ich nicht, aber dann wieder.
> Wäre mal wieder überfällig!!! Der letzte musste ja mangels Interesse abgesagt werden!!!



wäre da auch gern mal dabei, gibt es den stammtisch auch mal in Karlsruhe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (6. Juli 2008)

Bis jetzt einmal und der nächste wär auch wieder in Karlsruhe fällig.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. Juli 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> wäre da auch gern mal dabei, gibt es den stammtisch auch mal in Karlsruhe?



bisher wurder der erfolgreich boykottiert  !!!


----------



## wookie (6. Juli 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Bis jetzt einmal und der nächste wär auch wieder in Karlsruhe fällig.



www.brasil-ka.de 

?


----------



## Landei-Forst (6. Juli 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> bisher wurder der erfolgreich boykottiert  !!!



Ich bin gegen die Benachteiligung der unterdrückten und einfältigen Landbevölkerung und auch die Gesetzeslage ist eindeutig auf meiner Seite.

Daher, Stammtisch im Bundschuh, jawoll.


----------



## Eike. (6. Juli 2008)

Ich glaub die Landluft bekommt dir nicht, du entwickelst komische Ansichten


----------



## Landei-Forst (6. Juli 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich glaub die Landluft bekommt dir nicht, du entwickelst komische Ansichten



Das nennt man Adaption.


----------



## TeamJung (7. Juli 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Bis jetzt einmal und der nächste wär auch wieder in Karlsruhe fällig.



Lach und dann von den bösen Helmrittern unterwandert. Vogelbräu wäre schon mal wieder lecker...


----------



## Deleted 4120 (7. Juli 2008)

TeamJung schrieb:


> Lach und dann von den bösen Helmrittern unterwandert. Vogelbräu wäre schon mal wieder lecker...



Helmritter ist ja untertrieben, Playmoritter


----------



## wookie (7. Juli 2008)

TeamJung schrieb:


> Lach und dann von den bösen Helmrittern unterwandert. Vogelbräu wäre schon mal wieder lecker...



Komme auch gerne ins Vogelbräu! jam jam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (9. Juli 2008)

*Was ist denn los mit den Brasilianern, schon vom aussterben bedroht????  Keine Interesse mehr an einem Stammtisch??????!!!!!!*


----------



## matou (9. Juli 2008)

Ich will einen Stammtisch!!!

Und zwar im Vogelbräu in KA! 

Ich mach mal zwei Vorschläge - 17.07. oder 24.07. - wie schauts aus bei Euch?

Gruss René


----------



## Deleted 4120 (9. Juli 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Ich will einen Stammtisch!!!
> 24.07.


DABEI!!!!


----------



## mw1774 (9. Juli 2008)

24.7 dabei!


----------



## wookie (9. Juli 2008)

Dönerstag 24.07 Auch dabei!

für alle die noch zögern:


----------



## TeamJung (9. Juli 2008)

Am 24. bin ich leider im Urlaub  

Portes du soleil 

Wie sieht es die Woche mal mit SMDH aus? passt zwar nicht hier rein aber egal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (9. Juli 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> 24.7 dabei!



sischer datt.


----------



## andi1969 (9. Juli 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Ich will einen Stammtisch!!!
> 
> Und zwar im Vogelbräu in KA!
> 
> Ich mach mal zwei Vorschläge - 17.07. oder 24.07.



24 . July hab ich mal im Auge.......


----------



## Deleted 4120 (9. Juli 2008)

Geht doch, man muß nur mal so richtig auf den Tisch kloppen!!!!!


----------



## andi1969 (9. Juli 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Geht doch, man muß nur mal so richtig auf den Tisch kloppen!!!!!



*...auch schon gemerkt PAPA*


----------



## Deleted 4120 (9. Juli 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *...auch schon gemerkt PAPA*


riiiischtiiiiigggg


----------



## iTom (9. Juli 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> riiiischtiiiiigggg



Glückwunsch, und seit wann, wenn man Fragen darf? Habe ich irgendwie nicht richtig mitbekommen

Wegen ST kann ich noch nichts Genaues sagen. Ich würde aber auch mal den 24. ins Auge fassen. Welcher Vogelbräu wäre das dann?


----------



## Joerg_1969 (10. Juli 2008)

Zunächst mal Glückwunsch an den stolzen Vater. Das wird ja dann wohl ein günstiger Stammtisch (für uns andere zumindest )!!

Ach ja, ich wäre am 24.07. gerne dabei gewesen, aber da hat meine Mutter Geburtstag und der hat Vorrang.


----------



## speedygonzales (10. Juli 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> riiiischtiiiiigggg



wenn es so weiter geht hier, gibt es bald die Brasilianische Youngster Team 

Glückwunsch!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Juli 2008)

TeamJung schrieb:


> Am 24. bin ich leider im Urlaub
> 
> Portes du soleil
> 
> Wie sieht es die Woche mal mit SMDH aus? passt zwar nicht hier rein aber egal...



Würd gern mal wieder mit euch fahren, aber leider recht wenig Zeit.

Wenn ihr Sonntags nachmittags aber mal in WIBA sein, gib mir rechtzeitig Bescheid, dann würde ich dort auch mal gerne mein Debüt geben.

Beileid, dass Du nach Portes du soleil mußt.


----------



## Oskar1974 (14. Juli 2008)

@ Jörg
Geiles Teil oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (17. Juli 2008)

Jemand auf der Suche nach einem gÃ¼nstigen Pitch? Die Geschichte scheint mir aber etwas seltsam zu sein. Angeblich wurde das Bike gekauft, nach Hause gefahren und wird jetzt gleich verkauft. AuÃerdem passt der angebene Verkaufspreis von 2300â¬ trotz der Umbauten auch nicht so recht (Liste ist 1700-1800â¬). Dann weigert der VerkÃ¤ufer sich Bilder zu machen (bei so einem hochpreisigen Artikel) und will trotz Abholung das Geld vorher haben.


----------



## Waldgeist (17. Juli 2008)

schon ein seltsamer Zeitgenosse. wurde die Finger davon lassen. Vorkasse dann erst noch abholen. Warum nich bar bei Abholung?


----------



## iTom (17. Juli 2008)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> schon ein seltsamer Zeitgenosse. wurde die Finger davon lassen. Vorkasse dann erst noch abholen. Warum nich bar bei Abholung?



Hat alles so seine Vor- und Nachteile. Bei Bargeld hat man auch keine Sicherheit ob nu echt oder nicht, wenn man kein Geldschein-Prüfgerät hat.

Aber Bilder wären schon angebracht. Man möchte ja die Katz' nicht im Sack kaufen und dann noch dieses unsichere Paypal (Ebayeigenes Mauschelsystem).

Ich persönlich würde die Finger hiervon weglassen, außer ich hätte Geld übrig, welches mir nicht fehlen würde, wenn etwas dabei schief ginge.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (17. Juli 2008)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> @ Jörg
> Geiles Teil oder ?



Wohl wahr 
V. a. der Dämpfer stände meinem auch gut zu Gesicht. Aber die silbernen Kettenblätter wären für mich ein echtes "no go". Und den Sattel würde ich auch gerne mal Probefahren.

Und dann noch 'ne Frage zum Schluß: Bist du jetzt auch auf den Nicolai-Geschmack gekommen?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. Juli 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Wohl wahr
> V. a. der Dämpfer stände meinem auch gut zu Gesicht. Aber die silbernen Kettenblätter wären für mich ein echtes "no go". Und den Sattel würde ich auch gerne mal Probefahren.
> 
> Und dann noch 'ne Frage zum Schluß: Bist du jetzt auch auf den Nicolai-Geschmack gekommen?



Sach mal Leute, könnt ihr euch nicht von Angesicht zu Angesicht unterhalten, wenn ihr schon die gleiche Hütte bewohnt?


----------



## speedygonzales (17. Juli 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Sach mal Leute, könnt ihr euch nicht von Angesicht zu Angesicht unterhalten, wenn ihr schon die gleiche Hütte bewohnt?


----------



## Joerg_1969 (18. Juli 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Sach mal Leute, könnt ihr euch nicht von Angesicht zu Angesicht unterhalten, wenn ihr schon die gleiche Hütte bewohnt?



Hallo Dirk,

du hast da wohl was flasch verstanden 
Wir wohnen beide in Weingarten und unsere Mädels sind verwandt.
Aber im selben Haus? Da müßte ich was verpasst haben.

Und außerdem, erst verwechselt mich iTOm mit meinem Schwiegervater (in spe oder so) und nun du. Ich wittere ein Kompott 


Viele Grüße,
Jörg


----------



## Eike. (18. Juli 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Ich wittere ein Kompott



Lecker, vor allem mit Pflaumen


----------



## Eike. (18. Juli 2008)

Nur dass das hier nicht untergeht:
Nächsten Donnerstag 24.7 um 20 Uhr findet der Stammtisch im Vogelbräu Karlsruhe beim Durlacher Tor statt!!!
Vielleicht sollten wir diesmal einen Tisch reservieren. Wieviele kommen denn überhaupt? Durchzählen 

1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (18. Juli 2008)

2


----------



## Landei-Forst (18. Juli 2008)

3


----------



## kermit* (18. Juli 2008)

4 ?


----------



## matou (18. Juli 2008)

> 4 ?


? - BW wird schon nicht so übel werden


----------



## kermit* (18. Juli 2008)

matou schrieb:


> ? - BW wird schon nicht so übel werden


Mit dem Fragezeichen wollte ich nur etwas zur allgemeinen Verunsicherung beitragen 
Hat sonst keinerlei Bedeutung.


----------



## andi1969 (18. Juli 2008)

* 5*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossi-v (18. Juli 2008)

*6*


----------



## iTom (18. Juli 2008)

Ha ha, mal wieder was tolles erlebt auf meiner "Friss- oder Stirb-Runde". Am Naturfreundehaus gibt es so ein kleines Gefälle über mehrere Ebenen. Wollte gerade runterfahren, kommt mir ne Horde Kleinwüchsiger entgegen und versperren mir die Abfahrt. "Willst Du da runterfahren?" fragte einer, ich "hajo" und weitergefahren. Eine Ebene geschafft, kommt der nächste Gruzä und meint "Boah, ein echtä Mauntenbaikä", ich strahlend über alle 4 Backen geantwortet, "gell, do gugsch".

Hm, leider keine Reaktion mehr. War das meinerseits die falsche Antwort gewesen


----------



## Deleted 4120 (19. Juli 2008)

7
Haltet mich bitte telefonisch auf dem laufenden falls er ausfällt, da sich unser Laptop verabschiedet hat und ich OFFLINE bin . Kann nur zufällig kurz ins Netz.

Sonst bis nächsten Do!!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (19. Juli 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir diesmal einen Tisch reservieren. Wieviele kommen denn überhaupt? Durchzählen
> 
> 1


Machst Du das mit dem Tisch??


----------



## Eike. (19. Juli 2008)

Alla gut. Ich denk mal ich reservier für 10, wenn es noch mehr werden müssen wir hal zsammrücken.


----------



## wookie (19. Juli 2008)

ich komme evtl 20 - 30 minuten später. habe einen termin bis 19:45 Uhr.


----------



## speedygonzales (19. Juli 2008)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> @ Jörg
> Geiles Teil oder ?



darf ich mich einmischen? das ist schneeener


----------



## iTom (19. Juli 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> darf ich mich einmischen? das ist schneeener



Und wieviel Tonnen wiegt der Rahmen?


----------



## Eike. (19. Juli 2008)

So etwa 4,5*10^-3 glaub ich


----------



## iTom (19. Juli 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> So etwa 4,5*10^-3 glaub ich



Hm,

da braucht man ja bald Zwillingsreifen um nicht im weichen Waldboden zu versinken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (20. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> da braucht man ja bald Zwillingsreifen um nicht im weichen Waldboden zu versinken



ach ihr, bei meinem aerodynamischen Fliegengewicht, muss ich ja irgendwie Grip bekommen


----------



## Landei-Forst (20. Juli 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> darf ich mich einmischen? das ist schneeener



Ich wusste gar nicht, dass du dich auch für Landwirtschaftliche Geräte interessierst. Warst du auf einer Traktoren Ausstellung?


----------



## Joerg_1969 (20. Juli 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> darf ich mich einmischen? das ist schneeener




Hallo Speedy,

über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich trefflich *nicht* streiten...

Aber wenn du mit dem erdenschweren Hobel die Rampentour von Tom mitfährst, keine grob geschätzten 10 Stunden brauchst und danach auch kein Sauerstoffzelt => FETTER RESPEKT


----------



## iTom (20. Juli 2008)

Hier ein tolles Video, falls es noch nicht bekannt sein sollte:

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/videos/die-trail-videos-der-mb-leser-platz-1.234228.2.htm


----------



## speedygonzales (20. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Hier ein tolles Video, falls es noch nicht bekannt sein sollte:




wir sind unwürdig!
wir sind unwürdig!
wir sind unwürdig!
wir sind unwürdig!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Hier ein tolles Video, falls es noch nicht bekannt sein sollte:
> 
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/videos/die-trail-videos-der-mb-leser-platz-1.234228.2.htm



Hey Jungs, von eurem Gardasee-Urlaub muss mindestens auch so ein Video rausspringen.


----------



## kermit* (20. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Hier ein tolles Video, falls es noch nicht bekannt sein sollte:
> 
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/videos/die-trail-videos-der-mb-leser-platz-1.234228.2.htm



Von dem Ransom+Boxxer-Fahrer hab ich schon ein paar Videos gesehen. Seine Kurventechnik ist einfach unglaublich.


----------



## Eike. (21. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich das sehe und mit meinen ersten zaghaften Umsetz-Versuchen vergleiche weis ich, dass noch ein langer Weg vor mir liegt  Aber ich freu mich mit jedem erfolgreichen Versuch mehr auf die 136 Kehren am Mt. Stino 
Apropo, der Test in der Shoulderbrake-Corner hat gezeigt, dass ich mir vor dem Urlaub noch eine 4Gig Speicherkarte für die Digicam besorgen sollte. Durch die Serienbildfunktion brauch ich in Zukunft mehr Platz


----------



## Don Stefano (21. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Hier ein tolles Video



Das Video kannte ich noch nicht, der Trail ist nicht schlecht, allerdings muss man alles vorher hochtragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (21. Juli 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> ..., allerdings muss man alles vorher hochtragen.



für sowas gibts doch heli-biking


----------



## Don Stefano (21. Juli 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> für sowas gibts doch heli-biking





Bilder von der Tour inkl. hochtragen gibt's hier (Bild 36 bis 49).


----------



## iTom (21. Juli 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> für sowas gibts doch heli-biking



Gibt doch bestimmt auch Sherpas (Sherpen? oder Scherben), die die Arbeit machen können.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Juli 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Von dem Ransom+Boxxer-Fahrer hab ich schon ein paar Videos gesehen. Seine Kurventechnik ist einfach unglaublich.



Ist das der Forumsuser KäptnFR?

@Eike und Co.
Ward ihr gestern auch an *meiner Kurve* (hiermit Besitzanspruch angemeldet)? Mir kam sie irgendwie sehr einfach zu fahren vor. Wie wenn einer die Steine verändert hätte.  Aber das kann ja eigentlich nicht sein.


----------



## iTom (21. Juli 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ist das der Forumsuser KäptnFR?
> 
> @Eike und Co.
> Ward ihr gestern auch an *meiner Kurve* (hiermit Besitzanspruch angemeldet)? Mir kam sie irgendwie sehr einfach zu fahren vor. Wie wenn einer die Steine verändert hätte.  Aber das kann ja eigentlich nicht sein.



Ich habe Tele-Stoning gemacht, damit das Material länger hält


----------



## matou (21. Juli 2008)

> @Eike und Co.
> Ward ihr gestern auch an meiner Kurve (hiermit Besitzanspruch angemeldet)? Mir kam sie irgendwie sehr einfach zu fahren vor. Wie wenn einer die Steine verändert hätte. Aber das kann ja eigentlich nicht sein.



Klar - die Kurve ist doch mittlerweile auch schon "Schulterbruchkurve" getauft wurden  
Die Kurve (wie der ganze Trail auch) ist mittlerweiler sehr ausgefahren - vielleicht liegt es daran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Juli 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Klar - die Kurve ist doch mittlerweile auch schon "Schulterbruchkurve" getauft wurden
> Die Kurve (wie der ganze Trail auch) ist mittlerweiler sehr ausgefahren - vielleicht liegt es daran?



Jetzt wo Du das schreibst, frag ich mich, woran das liegt, bzw. am wem.  

Eike ?


----------



## Eike. (21. Juli 2008)

Die Kurve ist meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich leichter geworden. Eventuell ist der Scheitel inwischen runder abgefahren, dadurch wird die Kurve weniger spitz. Was sich definitv verändert hat ist die Zufahrt zur Treppe am Ende, da waren früher deutlich mehr Steine drin.


----------



## mw1774 (21. Juli 2008)

9+10


----------



## Deleted 4120 (24. Juli 2008)

Ich muß für heute Abend leider absagen!!!  Erst meckern und dann selbst nicht auftauchen  , beim nächsten Mal!!!


----------



## Trailhunter (25. Juli 2008)

Hi Boys, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




melde mich nach langer MTB-Abstinenz mal wieder.
Habe seit dem letzten Sommer lieber auf motorisierten Zweirädern zugebracht.
Bin mittlerweile auch wieder in eine für MTBs idealere Gegend gezogen.
Das Projekt "Neu-Bike" wurde zugunsten eines Moto-Bikes fallengelassen und somit muß das bewährte Rotwild weiterhin seinen Dienst tun. Aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben. 
Ich denke, daß, sofern die Brasilianer noch aktiv sind, ich mich irgendwann mal blicken lasse.
Ansonsten erwischt man mich recht häufig mit RR und MTB (allein oder mit Freundin) ab Ettlingen Richtung Nordschwarzwald. Muß noch a bissl Spulen für 'ne Woche Kitzbühel im September.


----------



## andi1969 (25. Juli 2008)

Trailhunter schrieb:


> Hi Boys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aktiver wie Du....Herr Trailhunter falls Du gelesen hast ......!!!!!
Naja Ettlingen sind wir selten....


----------



## Trailhunter (25. Juli 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Naja Ettlingen sind wir selten....



Und wo seid Ihr so unterwegs? Immer noch rund um GBZ?


----------



## Eike. (25. Juli 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Naja Ettlingen sind wir selten....



Ihr scho, die Karlsruher Zelle net 
In letzter Zeit hat sich Donnerstags bzw Mittwochs Abends eine Feierabendrunde am Wattkopf gebildet. Wir treffen uns meistens zwischen 6 und 7 an der Hedwigsquelle. Schau einfach in den Touren-Thread rein da wird es abgesprochen.


----------



## speedygonzales (25. Juli 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ihr scho, die Karlsruher Zelle net



Spalter! da wird schon den "ihr" gesprochen..


----------



## iTom (26. Juli 2008)

Hier mal wieder ein schönes Video:

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/11888/

Bitte nicht nachmachen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (30. Juli 2008)

*Der Andi muß mal meckern..........*

Irgendwie ist im Bereich Bruchsal ganz heftig der Wurm im Brasilianergetriebe , abgesehen von I-Tom , meiner Wenigkeit und Curtado scheint die allgemeine Fahrunlust um sich zu greifen....
Hat keiner mehr Zeit oder ......besteht Bruchsal nur noch aus Poserbikern.....oder verlagert sich alles Richtung KA????



Auch die werten (unbekannten) Mitleser und Mitleserinnen können sich angesprochen fühlen wir beißen nicht.....und sind auch keine Halbirren auf Rädern. sprecht uns an oder schreibt

So genug gemault macht was draus.....


----------



## mw1774 (30. Juli 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Der Andi muß mal meckern..........*
> 
> Irgendwie ist im Bereich Bruchsal ganz heftig der Wurm im Brasilianergetriebe , abgesehen von I-Tom , meiner Wenigkeit und Curtado scheint die allgemeine Fahrunlust um sich zu greifen....
> Hat keiner mehr Zeit oder ......besteht Bruchsal nur noch aus Poserbikern.....oder verlagert sich alles Richtung KA????
> ...



he andi, wir warn doch bei dir in der toskana!
alles wird gut, wir kommen wieder, brauchste alkohol?

sofagrüße


----------



## speedygonzales (30. Juli 2008)

> Irgendwie ist im Bereich Bruchsal ganz heftig der Wurm im Brasilianergetriebe , abgesehen von I-Tom , meiner Wenigkeit und Curtado



nanana.. wollen wir nicht übertreiben gell 
Ich fahre mit mein Kumpel regelmäßig im Bruchsal rum, vor allem nach Feierabend.. ich habe es hier des öfteren geschrieben, heute waren es auch wieder 45 km 



> scheint die allgemeine Fahrunlust um sich zu greifen....
> Hat keiner mehr Zeit oder ......



"damals" als die Touren zu "normale" Zeiten (z.B. 14 Uhr oder 11 Uhr) stattfanden, waren die Touren *sehr* gut besucht, teilweise so gut besuch, dass es dem einem oder anderen zu viel war.

Mach mal touren zu Zeiten wo man kein Wecker stellen muss, und ich garantiere Dir, dass es wieder voll wird, aber kein Mensch hat lust am Wochenende so früh aufzustehen..


----------



## Landei-Forst (30. Juli 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Der Andi muß mal meckern..........*



Während du nörgelst steh ich schon an der GBZ Haltestelle. Samstag, 10:00 Uhr?


----------



## iTom (30. Juli 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ...
> "damals" als die Touren zu "normale" Zeiten (z.B. 14 Uhr oder 11 Uhr) stattfanden, waren die Touren *sehr* gut besucht, teilweise so gut besuch, dass es dem einem oder anderen zu viel war.
> 
> Mach mal touren zu Zeiten wo man kein Wecker stellen muss, und ich garantiere Dir, dass es wieder voll wird, aber kein Mensch hat lust am Wochenende so früh aufzustehen..



14Uhr passt doch. Ich kann es ab und zu einrichten, unter der Woche bereits ab 14Uhr an der GBZ-Haltestelle zu sein
Nur keine Hemmungen


----------



## Landei-Forst (30. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> 14Uhr passt doch. Ich kann es ab und zu einrichten, unter der Woche bereits ab 14Uhr an der GBZ-Haltestelle zu sein
> Nur keine Hemmungen



Im Winter fährst du kurz nach Mitternacht und im Sommer zur größten Mittagshitze.


----------



## iTom (30. Juli 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Im Winter fährst du kurz nach Mitternacht und im Sommer zur größten Mittagshitze.



Ich möchte Punkt 18Uhr mein Abendessen zu mir nehmen, das mache ich schon seit 80Jahren so
Die Wege sind um diese Zeit ebenfalls recht frei, so dass man es laufen lassen kann. Ich versuche etwas "antizyklisch" zu handeln, so dass ich nicht so viel Verkehr auf den Wegen habe.

Außerdem, wenn ich zu spät fahre, dann glühe ich noch zu lange nach...


----------



## speedygonzales (30. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Außerdem, wenn ich zu spät fahre, dann glühe ich noch zu lange nach...



Kalt duschen?


----------



## iTom (30. Juli 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Kalt duschen?



Geht nicht, der Stoffwechsel ignoriert einfach dieses kalte Nass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (30. Juli 2008)

@speedy
Bist Du eigentlich die Runde (Rampentour) mittlerweile nochmal gefahren?


----------



## andi1969 (31. Juli 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> nanana.. wollen wir nicht übertreiben gell
> Ich fahre mit mein Kumpel regelmäßig im Bruchsal rum, vor allem nach Feierabend.. ich habe es hier des öfteren geschrieben, heute waren es auch wieder 45 km
> 
> "damals" als die Touren zu "normale" Zeiten (z.B. 14 Uhr oder 11 Uhr) stattfanden, waren die Touren *sehr* gut besucht, teilweise so gut besuch, dass es dem einem oder anderen zu viel war....



Ähh Speedy wir fahren auch um 10 oder 11 Uhr , am Sonntag sind nur Michael und Vanessa gekommen.....und "schön das Du mit Deinem Kumpel fährst".
Es gab genug Sonntage die ich bekannt gegeben habe und keiner wollte...


----------



## andi1969 (31. Juli 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> he andi, wir warn doch bei dir in der toskana!
> alles wird gut, wir kommen wieder, brauchste alkohol?
> 
> sofagrüße



..Ihr 2 wart auch nicht gemeint....


----------



## speedygonzales (31. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Geht nicht, der Stoffwechsel ignoriert einfach dieses kalte Nass



ok das ist ein Argument, ich habe momentan dermaßen viel streß (Beruflich), dass ich die abendliche auspowernde Feierabendrunde brauche damit ich wieder ausgeglichen bin..



> Bist Du eigentlich die Runde (Rampentour) mittlerweile nochmal gefahren?



Teils, ist schon sehr Spaßig die runde, nur den Teil Richtung Golfplatz meide ich meistens


----------



## speedygonzales (31. Juli 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> oder 11 Uhr , am Sonntag sind nur Michael und Vanessa gekommen.....



wäre mitgefahren, aber da waren wir in der Pfalz auf ein Woifeschd bei meinem Lieblings Winzer  
Da müssen einige nette Trails geben (nähe Bad Dürkheim) es kamen uns beim Berg hochlaufen eine ganze Horde schwitzende Playmobilrittern  in voller Kriegsausrüstung, es ging auch recht steil den Berg hoch..



> schön das Du mit Deinem Kumpel fährst



huch  ich habe es doch früher jedesmal hier reingeschreiben wenn wir gefahren sind (unter der Woche meistens ab ~ 17:30 / 18:00) aber da sich nie irgendjemand gemeldet hat (die Touren waren immer kurzfristig geplant) habe ich es irgendwann aufgegeben, ok ich werde es hier wieder anmelden


----------



## andi1969 (31. Juli 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> huch  ich habe es doch früher jedesmal hier reingeschreiben wenn wir gefahren sind (unter der Woche meistens ab ~ 17:30 / 18:00) aber da sich nie irgendjemand gemeldet hat (die Touren waren immer kurzfristig geplant) habe ich es irgendwann aufgegeben, ok ich werde es hier wieder anmelden



.....das meinte ich auch nicht es gibt so ein paar Brasilis die sich irgendwie gar nicht mehr melden...geschweige irgendwie was anmelden oder .....!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (31. Juli 2008)

Das mit den Touren bei mir ist halt im Moment so eine Sache. Ich bin froh, wenn ich kurzfristig (im Sinne von "Hast du in einer halben Stunde Lust und Zeit?) weg komme. Und letzten Sonntag um 11:00 war mir dann zu spät, bin schon um 09:30 los.
Aber ich werde schon schauen, dass ich mal wieder mit den Brasilianern (und/oder dem "Karlsruher Kreis") eine Tour machen kann. Ihr müsst dann halt auf mich warten...

CU,
Jörg


----------



## DIRK SAYS (31. Juli 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> .....das meinte ich auch nicht es gibt so ein paar Brasilis die sich irgendwie gar nicht mehr melden...geschweige irgendwie was anmelden oder .....!!!!



ich auch


----------



## Oskar1974 (31. Juli 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> .....das meinte ich auch nicht es gibt so ein paar Brasilis die sich irgendwie gar nicht mehr melden...geschweige irgendwie was anmelden oder .....!!!!


----------



## Trailhunter (31. Juli 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Hat keiner mehr Zeit oder ......besteht Bruchsal nur noch aus Poserbikern.....oder verlagert sich alles Richtung KA????



Sorry, bin leider an Brusel samt Hausstand vorbei Richtung KA gezogen, wobei Berghausen verkehrsgünstiger am GBZ-Parkplatz liegt und auch viel MTB-tauglicher als Waghäusel ist. 
Und zum Hm sammeln bin ich momentan doch mehr südlich unterwegs. Sind halt auch mehr Trails.
Wenn, dann bin ich spontan mal mit von der Partie, eine Regelmäßigkeit wird es wohl weniger werden.


----------



## andi1969 (19. August 2008)

Das mir etwas sehr langweilig zu Hause ist war ich mal am basteln...da es ja wahrscheinlich nix mehr wird mit Enduro biken ......ein SingleSpeed Bike!!!!!






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## speedygonzales (19. August 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> das ja wahrscheinlich nix mehr wird mit Enduro biken ......



soll ich Dein Bike Gassi fahren?  



> ein SS Bike!!!!!



Da wird wohl unser Tourenführer nicht Größenwahn bekommen?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. August 2008)

Wie spannst Du die Kette?


----------



## Landei-Forst (19. August 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wie spannst Du die Kette?



Weil die Bremse nicht bremst hat Andi - aus Sicherheitsgründen - erst mal auf die Kette verzichtet. Und ob er jetzt vorne mit 'nem 20er Kettenblatt fährt oder gleich ganz ohne Kette, da merkt man beim treten doch eh keinen Unterschied.


----------



## andi1969 (19. August 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wie spannst Du die Kette?



Siehst Du dann am Woe , mach dann nochmal ein Foto.....


----------



## andi1969 (19. August 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Weil die Bremse nicht bremst hat Andi - aus Sicherheitsgründen - erst mal auf die Kette verzichtet. Und ob er jetzt vorne mit 'nem 20er Kettenblatt fährt oder gleich ganz ohne Kette, da merkt man beim treten doch eh keinen Unterschied.



Falsches Bike Landei...du meinst die SCOTT  und die Bremse tut wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. August 2008)

Ich hab jedenfalls fürs erste fertiggetuned. Am WE hab ich gemerkt, dass das ausschlaggebende zu 95% die Fahrtechnik ist, und nicht die Technik auf der man den Arsch sitzen hat.


----------



## iTom (19. August 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich hab jedenfalls fürs erste fertiggetuned. Am WE hab ich gemerkt, dass das ausschlaggebende zu 95% die Fahrtechnik ist, und nicht die Technik auf der man den Arsch sitzen hat.



Bingo

Trotzdem ist das Werkzeug wichtig. Mit Qualitätswerkzeug kann man sauberer Arbeiten, als mit der Discounter-Kacke...

Warst Du den Mai kämmen oder den Gimmel dingsen?


----------



## speedygonzales (19. August 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> WE hab ich gemerkt, dass das ausschlaggebende zu 95% die Fahrtechnik ist



wenn man das einmal verstanden hat, geht man alles viel entspannter an, schmunzelt über hochgezüchtete Geräten die einfach nur dazu da sind fehlendes Fahrkönnen durch Optik zu kompensieren, man konzentriert sich mehr auf die Fahrtechnik,  und macht anschließen viel mehr Spaß mit puristische Material die anderen zu zeigen was eigentlich möglich ist 

Back to the roots! ohne Federung & Bremscheiben ging es doch früher auch


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. August 2008)

@Tom
Startpunkt war der Gemüsehändler unterhalb der Wolfsburg. Aber es waren die üblichen Verdächtigen dabei.

@speedy
Du gibst Dir mit dem Video die Antwort selber: NEIN


----------



## iTom (19. August 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> @Tom
> Startpunkt war der Gemüsehändler unterhalb der Wolfsburg. Aber es waren die üblichen ...



Ahja, die üblichen Dealer der Palz. Kartoffeln, neuer Wein, etc.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. August 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Ahja, die üblichen Dealer der Palz. Kartoffeln, neuer Wein, etc.



War aber ne echt nette Tour. Sind zwar zu über 80% Serpentinen abwärts gefahren, und ich kann so gut wie gar nicht umsetzen, aber es hat echt Spaß gemacht. Immerhin habe ich gesehen, wie es geht.

Und ich hab ein nett aufgebautes LV gesehen. Mit ner 36 drin und fetten Laufrädern.


----------



## iTom (19. August 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> War aber ne echt nette Tour. Sind zwar zu über 80% Serpentinen abwärts gefahren, und ich kann so gut wie gar nicht umsetzen, aber es hat echt Spaß gemacht. Immerhin habe ich gesehen, wie es geht.
> 
> Und ich hab ein nett aufgebautes LV gesehen. Mit ner 36 drin und fetten Laufrädern.



Ahja, der Heidelbeerkuchenjäger mit dem 16Kilo-Enduro
Das ist nämlich das wahre Geheimnis, warum der auch bergauf so abzieht. So ein Heidelbeerkuchen setzt ungeahnte Kräfte frei. So ähnlich wie beim Phelbs in Schina
Seine Umsetzerei ist sehr ansehnlich, bin immer wieder erstaunt wie "easy" das aussieht. Wenn man das selber probiert scheitert man
Am Freitag ist bei mir ebenfalls ein Laufradsatz fällig. Mehr dazu evtl. nach meinem Urlaub.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. August 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Am Freitag ist bei mir ebenfalls ein Laufradsatz fällig. Mehr dazu evtl. nach meinem Urlaub.



Bist Du endlich einsichtig geworden?


----------



## andi1969 (22. August 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wie spannst Du die Kette?



..ist damit Deine Frage beantwortet Dirk...????






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. August 2008)

Der ist schick. Du weißt ja, dass ss-fahren konditionell und vor allem kräftemäßig anspruchsvoll ist.


----------



## mw1774 (22. August 2008)

he andi,
ich bring zum lovecamp den lenker und vorbau für curtado mit!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. August 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> he andi,
> ich bring zum lovecamp den lenker und vorbau für curtado mit!



Lovecamp? Wie seid ihr denn unterwegs?


----------



## speedygonzales (22. August 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Lovecamp? Wie seid ihr denn unterwegs?



ich habe mich auch schon gefragt was die geraucht haben 

Urlaub? heute 16:00 GBZ?


----------



## andi1969 (22. August 2008)

Isch haben fettisch......






[/URL][/IMG]

und alles aus Altteilen...naja fast.......


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. August 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> heute 16:00 GBZ?



not ne. bin Auto kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Curtado (23. August 2008)

Hallo,
hier mal mein Beitrag zum Thema Singlespeed!!

Der Laubfrosch


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. August 2008)

Surly


----------



## speedygonzales (23. August 2008)

eigentlich wollte ich gerade zum BOC nach Karlsruhe fahren und einen neuen Umwerfen kaufen, meinen klappert schon etwas viel und das Geräusch nervt langsam, schaltet aber trotzdem 1a.

Derzeit habe ich ein Shimano Deore LX, auf der BOC Website finde ich unzählige mit dieser Bezeichnung, weiss aber leider nicht welche ich benötige,kann mir jemand sagen, welche ich brauche?


----------



## iTom (23. August 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> eigentlich wollte ich gerade zum BOC nach Karlsruhe fahren und einen neuen Umwerfen kaufen, meinen klappert schon etwas viel und das Geräusch nervt langsam, schaltet aber trotzdem 1a.
> 
> Derzeit habe ich ein Shimano Deore LX, auf der BOC Website finde ich unzählige mit dieser Bezeichnung, weiss aber leider nicht welche ich benötige,kann mir jemand sagen, welche ich brauche?



Uuuuhh, da gibt es schon einige Ausführungen. Ich mit meinen bescheidenen Technikkenntnissen habe mir auch fast einen Wolf gesucht, was ich alles dranmachen darf. Wenn Du aber mal auf die Paul-Lange-Seite gehst, kannst Du die Möglichkeiten etwas einschränken. Dort gibt es Kompatibilitätslisten. Im aktuellen Mountainbike-Magazin gibt es ein paar Begriffserklärungen, die ganz brauchbar sind, wie z.B. Top-Swing, Down Swing, Bottom Pull, Top Pull, bla, bla. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, dann mußt Du auf jeden Fall mal schauen, kommt dein Schaltungszug von Oben oder von Unten. Bewegt sich der Umwerfer über der Rahmenhalterung oder unterhalb der Rahmenhalterung(?).
Welchen Durchmesser hat Dein Rahmenrohr an der Rahmenschelle f. den Umwerfer.
Mit nem gescheiten Foto könnte man mehr dazu sagen. Falls Du eines haben solltest...

Gruß


----------



## Landei-Forst (23. August 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Derzeit habe ich ein Shimano Deore LX, auf der BOC Website finde ich unzählige mit dieser Bezeichnung, weiss aber leider nicht welche ich benötige,kann mir jemand sagen, welche ich brauche?



Du brauchst einen Top Swing Umwerfer. 

Als LX: FD-M 580 Top Swing 
Als XT: FM-M 770 Top Swing

XT ist cooler .


----------



## speedygonzales (23. August 2008)

Danke Tom & Jürgen


----------



## Landei-Forst (23. August 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Danke Tom & Jürgen



Bitte, aber der XT ist der F*D*-M770.

Notiz an mich selbst: Nicht telefonieren und schreiben gleichzeitig.


----------



## andi1969 (27. August 2008)

Steht zum verkauf....






[/URL][/IMG]

Bei Interesse PM oder Mail ,weitere Bilder im Bikemarkt.


----------



## Eike. (27. August 2008)

Was ist denn jetzt? Haste was weißes gefunden?


----------



## mw1774 (27. August 2008)

durin sl ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (27. August 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt? Haste was weißes gefunden?



Nö da ich nicht weiß ob überhaupt noch was wird mit biken...kann ich sie auch verkaufen Eike , war mit der Farbe sowieso nicht glücklich.
Falls Du jemand weist der eine sucht.....


----------



## andi1969 (27. August 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> durin sl ?



Leid ich unter zuviel Geld Michael??????Bin froh wenn die jemand kauft....


----------



## wookie (27. August 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ...da ich nicht weiß ob überhaupt noch was wird mit biken...



ich hatte mit 16,5 auch einen bandscheibenvorfall, einige schlingentisch-stunden, massagen, krafttraining für bauch/rücken und elektro-therapie dann war es schon viel besser. hat noch nicht mal ein jahr gedauert und ich konnte wieder loslegen.

- alles ohne op.

natürlich ist jeder vorfall ein bissl anders, aber du bist doch sportlich und hast eine muskolöse grundsubstanz die es dir erlaubt darauf aufzubauen.


----------



## andi1969 (1. September 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> steht Zum Verkauf....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur Zur Errinerung





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Eike. (1. September 2008)

Da fehlt mir das passende Bike für


----------



## wookie (1. September 2008)

wie ist den die genau bezeichnung von dem teil?

edit: habe es im bikemarkt gefunden "FOX F 100 RL"

hm da braucht man ja einen dicken geldbeutel bei so einer edel-gabel


----------



## iTom (1. September 2008)

Theoretisch wäre wieder eine Stammtischphase angesagt. Es ist Monatsanfang...bald ist Donnerstag...Wo findet er statt??...Wann wird er stattfinden??


----------



## Landei-Forst (2. September 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Theoretisch wäre wieder eine Stammtischphase angesagt. Es ist Monatsanfang...bald ist Donnerstag...Wo findet er statt??...Wann wird er stattfinden??



Lieber nächste Woche, für diese Woche ist es zu kurzfristig (außerdem hab ich diese Woche keine Zeit).

Diesmal ist ja wieder Bruchsal dran, wie sieht's aus mit 

Mittwoch, 10.09 im Bundschuh?


----------



## andi1969 (2. September 2008)

landei-forst schrieb:


> lieber Nächste Woche, Für Diese Woche Ist Es Zu Kurzfristig (außerdem Hab Ich Diese Woche Keine Zeit).
> 
> Diesmal Ist Ja Wieder Bruchsal Dran, Wie Sieht's Aus Mit
> 
> mittwoch, 10.09 Im Bundschuh?



*dabeiiiiiii*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (2. September 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Lieber nächste Woche, für diese Woche ist es zu kurzfristig (außerdem hab ich diese Woche keine Zeit).
> 
> Diesmal ist ja wieder Bruchsal dran, wie sieht's aus mit
> 
> Mittwoch, 10.09 im Bundschuh?



Terminkalender sagt bis jetzt Null Problemo Also dabei.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (2. September 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Theoretisch wäre wieder eine Stammtischphase angesagt. Es ist Monatsanfang...bald ist Donnerstag...Wo findet er statt??...Wann wird er stattfinden??



Wie kommt ihr jetzt auf Mittwoch? Dönerstag würde mir besser passen


----------



## Eike. (2. September 2008)

Du kannst doch nicht an 9/11 ein Bierchen trinken - schäm dich


----------



## Joerg_1969 (2. September 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Du kannst doch nicht an 9/11 ein Bierchen trinken - schäm dich



Dazu sage ich jetzt besser nichts 

@Eike: Ich hoffe du entschuldigst den Ideenklau bzgl. meines Photos.


----------



## Landei-Forst (2. September 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr jetzt auf Mittwoch? Dönerstag würde mir besser passen



Man muss auch mal flexibel sein . 

Wie Eike schon richtig erkannt hat ist die Gefahr, dass am Donnerstag irgendwelche Fundamentalisten den Bundschuh in die Luft sprengen und die Opfer danach noch als Geiseln nehmen einfach viel zu groß. 


und außerdem hab ich am Donnerstag keine Zeit.


----------



## andi1969 (2. September 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Man muss auch mal flexibel sein .
> 
> Wie Eike schon richtig erkannt hat ist die Gefahr, dass am Donnerstag irgendwelche Fundamentalisten den Bundschuh in die Luft sprengen und die Opfer danach noch als Geiseln nehmen einfach viel zu groß.
> 
> ...



9/11 geht bei mir nicht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (2. September 2008)

Ich wäre da schon flexibel, aber Dienstags, Mittwochs und jeden ungeraden Freitag habe ich Training. Und bevor irgendwelche Vermutungen aufgestellt werden, es handelt sich nicht um einarmiges Reissen in der Halbliter-Klasse.

Ich werde dann in Gedanken bei euch sein


----------



## iTom (2. September 2008)

Vergesst die Lügen und Märchen über Brasilien, dass es irgendwo in Südamerika liegen soll. 

Hier liegt die wahre Geschichte:

Genau hier liegt Brasilien und gleich daneben liegt Kalifornien

Hier ist noch das "l" für den Betreff


----------



## speedygonzales (2. September 2008)

Jemand Interesse an High-Tech Kettenfluid 105 
http://www.innokom.de/kettenfluid/de/index.htm

löst, fettet und reinigt ohne zu schmieren, die dicke ablagerung an dreck an der Kette nerven mich so langsam, nicht wegen der Optik, aber man merkt schon, nach dem reinigen der Kette schaltet sich einfach besser, im IBC Forum und Tante google hört man auch nicht schlechtes drüber, und von bekannte Brusel Händler wird auch sehr empfohlen.

Jemand Interesse an einer Bestellung? ist günstiger wenn man mehrere Dosen bestellt.


----------



## iTom (2. September 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Jemand Interesse an High-Tech Kettenfluid 105
> http://www.innokom.de/kettenfluid/de/index.htm
> 
> löst, fettet und reinigt ohne zu schmieren, die dicke ablagerung an dreck an der Kette nerven mich so langsam, nicht wegen der Optik, aber man merkt schon, nach dem reinigen der Kette schaltet sich einfach besser, im IBC Forum und Tante google hört man auch nicht schlechtes drüber, und von bekannte Brusel Händler wird auch sehr empfohlen.
> ...



Kettenwachsspray oder Kettenwachsemulsion ist günstiger und die Kette bleibt auch sauber. Und wenn etwas Dreck dran sein sollte, kann man diesen relativ leicht abreiben oder abspülen.
Ansonsten reicht zum Reinigen auch stinknormales Spülmittel.


----------



## speedygonzales (2. September 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Kettenwachsspray oder Kettenwachsemulsion ist günstiger und die Kette bleibt auch sauber. Und wenn etwas Dreck dran sein sollte, kann man diesen relativ leicht abreiben oder abspülen.
> Ansonsten reicht zum Reinigen auch stinknormales Spülmittel.



Ketten Wachsspray ist aber nicht zum Kette schmieren gedacht sondern zum Pflegen/Schützen von Bauteile oder?

Ja ich nehme zum Kettenreinigen bis jetzt Spülmittel, dauert halt ewig = nervig, und richtig sauber sieht es danach nicht aus, meistens nehme ich deswegen anschliessen noch Bremsreiniger dazu (vor allem für den Zahnkranz) und zum Schluss kommt übers das ganze Rad Wachs Spray, ansich ziemlich langwierig das ganze und Glänzen tut es trotzdem nicht ;(


----------



## Eike. (3. September 2008)

Kette reinigen? Wozu? Da kommt alle paar hundert Kilometer ein bischen Rohloff Öl dran und gut ist. Ich versteh gar nicht, was da manche für einen Aufwand betreiben.


----------



## speedygonzales (3. September 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Kette reinigen? Wozu? Da kommt alle paar hundert Kilometer ein bischen Rohloff Öl dran und gut ist. Ich versteh gar nicht, was da manche für einen Aufwand betreiben.



Jetzt erklär mit mal, wie das gute Rohloff die Kettenglieder schmieren soll, wenn davor eine dicke fette schmoderschicht  drauf liegt? ohne Kettenreinigung bringt die Schmierung nichts.

Rohloff (benutze ich seit Jahren) ist ok, zieht aber auch viel dreck an (trotz nur 1 Tropfen pro Glider), nach kurzer Zeit hat man ziemlich fettige Schmoder an der Kette.

Das einzige was gegen Trockene Schmierung spricht sind die kosten, aber die paar EUR sind mir wurscht wenn das Schaltwerk sauber und dadurch  feiner arbeitet.

Außerdem habe ich keine lust auf ein Ratbike 

Ich hole schon mal Chips und Cola, könnte einen langen Thread werden


----------



## iTom (3. September 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ...



Bei langer Ausfahrt, nasser Witterung bzw. Winterzeit benutz ich das hier:
http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...rtby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=

Vorteil: schmiert wirklich lange. Wohl eher für den Kraichgau geeignet, da bei nasser Witterung eher schlammig und weniger Staub.
Nachteil: Dreck heftet sich an. Vor allem wenn man bei staubtrockener Witterung mit dem Zeugs fährt.

Trockener Witterung und nicht so lange Ausfahrten das hier:
http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...rtby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=
Nachteil: Hält nicht so lange
Vorteil: Kette bleibt relativ lange sauber, lässt sich auch gut leicht reinigen. eher für die Pfalz/Vogesen/mediteranes Klima geeignet

Falls es besseres Zeugs gibt (gibt es sicherlich, nur habe ich das noch nicht probiert), als das hier, bin ich selbst offen für Anregungen

Fazit: Mit Wachszeugs bin ich bis jetzt am besten gefahren. Die perfekten "Kombipräparate" gibt es definitiv nicht, sind wie überall im Leben ein bescheidener Kompromiss. "Monopräparate" sind immer noch am Effektivsten.


----------



## speedygonzales (3. September 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Falls es besseres Zeugs gibt (gibt es sicherlich, nur habe ich das noch nicht probiert), als das hier, bin ich selbst offen für Anregungen



also am Motorrad habe ich Teflon Spray benutz, die Kette hat kein dreck gesammelt, und sah immer wie neu aus, nicht supergünstig aber fein. Muss ich mal die suchfunktion benutzen, wie die Erfahrungswerte am MTB sind.


----------



## matou (3. September 2008)

Also - meine Erfahrungen zeigen...

Teflon hält nicht lange - die Kette ist zwar sauber - rasselt aber laut und man muss nach jeder Tour nach"schmieren"

Das Krytech/Wachsgelumpe - hält die Kette zwar auch sauber - hält aber auch nicht lange und bietet keinen Schutz für die Kette - mir hat bei dem Zeug schonmal die Kette angefangen zu rosten. Einzig Pedros IceWax hat einige Zeit gehalten wenn mann die Kette über Nacht darin eingelegt hat.

Das CrossCountry Zeug ist das wiederlichste Zeug das mir je unter gekommen ist - so schnell und heftig ist mir noch die Kette inkl Kassette verdreckt und verklebt.

Seit Juli hab ich jetzt auch das Rohloff-Öl - es schmiert die Kette extrem lange - die Verschmutzung hält sich in Grenzen (Kette durch den Lappen ziehen und sauber ist sie) - für mich im Moment der beste Kompromiss zwischen Trocken und Nassschmierstoffen.

Achja - gereinigt wird die Kette mit Bremsenreiniger - funktioniert seit Jahren super.

Gruss René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (3. September 2008)

was fürn bremsenreiniger?


----------



## matou (3. September 2008)

aktuell den hier...







...man sollte allerdings beachten, dass die Kette nach so einer Behandlung wieder sehr gut geschmiert wird.


----------



## Landei-Forst (3. September 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> also am Motorrad habe ich Teflon Spray benutz, die Kette hat kein dreck gesammelt, und sah immer wie neu aus, nicht supergünstig aber fein. Muss ich mal die suchfunktion benutzen, wie die Erfahrungswerte am MTB sind.



Vergiss den ganzen Schnickschnack, kostet nur Geld und bringt nichts. Ab und zu mit Wasser und Spühli die Kette putzen (ein Kettenschloss ist da sehr nützlich) und dann durch einen Lappen mit Öl ziehen.

Egal ob Teflon oder Wachskram, dreckig wird die Kette immer. Bei meinem nächsten Mopped gibt es das Problem mit der dreckigen Kette einfach nicht mehr.

 ---------------- Now playing: Front 242 - Headhunter (live) via FoxyTunes


----------



## mw1774 (3. September 2008)

@andi+patrick

bringt das was?


----------



## Landei-Forst (3. September 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> @andi+patrick
> 
> bringt das was?



spart Gewicht und sieht schick aus .

Es lagert sich auch weniger Schmodder als an den Originalrädchen ab aber eigentlich ist es nur ein optisches Blingbling. Bei mir halten die schon über ein Jahr ohne Problem.

 ---------------- Now playing: Chemical Brothers - Block Rockin' Beats via FoxyTunes


----------



## Eike. (3. September 2008)

Ich hab mit denen auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht. An den Originalen hatte ich immer mords Schmodderbollen hängen und an denen fast gar nichts.


----------



## speedygonzales (3. September 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Egal ob Teflon oder Wachskram, dreckig wird die Kette immer. Bei meinem nächsten Mopped gibt es das Problem mit der dreckigen Kette einfach nicht mehr.



Du weiss aber, dass man mit Kardan Moppeds keine wheelies machen kannst gell?  Wenn schon ein ein Mopped, dann ein schnelle Japaner, ich will vielleicht meins verkaufen und dafür soll eine r1 ins Haus


----------



## Landei-Forst (3. September 2008)

---------------- Now playing: Death in Vegas - Opium shuffle via FoxyTunes


speedygonzales schrieb:


> Du weiss aber, dass man mit Kardan Moppeds keine wheelies machen kannst gell?  Wenn schon ein ein Mopped, dann ein schnelle Japaner, ich will vielleicht meins verkaufen und dafür soll eine r1 ins Haus



Jetzt verbreite hier mal keine Gerüchte aus der Reiskocherküche.






 ---------------- Now playing: Death in Vegas - Opium shuffle via FoxyTunes


----------



## andi1969 (4. September 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> @andi+patrick
> 
> bringt das was?



Etwa an Gewicht gespart und halt bling bling Effekt...gut die neuen mit Keramiklager sind nicht alle zu kriegen.Meine sind seit knappe 3 Jahre alt und laufen immer noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (4. September 2008)

ja wieviel denn ungefähr?
würdest du die sattelstützenschrauben in ti wechseln?


----------



## iTom (4. September 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Etwa an Gewicht gespart und halt bling bling Effekt...gut die neuen mit Keramiklager sind nicht alle zu kriegen.Meine sind seit knappe 3 Jahre alt und laufen immer noch.



Kommt doch ein bisschen auf die gefahrenen HM u. KM an, und wie lange Du eine Kette an der Verschleisgrenze fährst. 
Lager hört sich auf jeden Fall recht langlebig an.


----------



## Eike. (4. September 2008)

Hat schon jemals jemand ein Schaltwerksröllchen verschlissen  Da die Dinger ja nicht in der Lastseite sind haben die ja kaum Belastung, nicht zu vergleichen mit den Ritzeln der Cassette.


----------



## matou (4. September 2008)

Also - ich habe eher das Schaltwerk getauscht als die Röllchen...


----------



## Waldgeist (4. September 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Etwa an Gewicht gespart und halt bling bling Effekt...gut die neuen mit Keramiklager sind nicht alle zu kriegen.Meine sind seit knappe 3 Jahre alt und laufen immer noch.



Was wiegt meh 3 Schrauwe oder 3 Hefewoize?


----------



## kermit* (4. September 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Also - ich habe eher das Schaltwerk getauscht als die Röllchen...



Bevor ich mal ein verschlissenes Schaltwerksröllchen haben werde, reiße ich mir eher das Schaltwerk ab, bzw. zerstöre es anderweitig
siehe:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (4. September 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hat schon jemals jemand ein Schaltwerksröllchen verschlissen  Da die Dinger ja nicht in der Lastseite sind haben die ja kaum Belastung, nicht zu vergleichen mit den Ritzeln der Cassette.



Ihr müßt halt mal mehr Bergauf oder Strecke fahren anstatt mitm Lift oder Shuttle... Ich habe schon mehrmals Welche tauschen müssen. Die Mulden an den Röllchen waren bei mir auch schon verschlissen. Waren halt Drecksröllchen, die eigentlich nur für Ausstellungszwecke verbaut werden dürfen und nicht für den Gebrauch, obwohl nicht ganz billig. 
Frage meinerseits: Warum sollen diese Dinger denn beim normalen Gebrauch nicht verschleißen? Es gibt genügend Reibungspunkte beim Kettenantrieb...
...und ich denke man wird nicht so leicht erkennen, wann nun ein Schmierfilm noch vorhanden ist und wann nicht mehr.


----------



## iTom (4. September 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Bevor ich mal ein verschlissenes Schaltwerksröllchen haben werde, reiße ich mir eher das Schaltwerk ab, bzw. zerstöre es anderweitig
> siehe:



Auch noch ne Möglichkeit, die ich selbst, versuche zu vermeiden. Hat bis jetzt aber noch nicht geklappt. Immer nur kräftig verbogen. Ne Flugzeigtragfläche war ein Dreck dagegen


----------



## speedygonzales (4. September 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> ...und ich denke man wird nicht so leicht erkennen, wann nun ein Schmierfilm noch vorhanden ist und wann nicht mehr.



vor allem wenn man die Kette nicht Putz 
*duckundweg*


----------



## matou (4. September 2008)

Sagen wir es mal so - die Röllchen haben wahrscheinlich keinen wesentlichen Einfluss auf die Schaltqualität des Schaltwerks - solange die Kette sauber geleitet wird. Vielleicht merkt man es desshalb nicht so sehr wenn sie verschlissen sind (oder es muss nur genug Dreckdrauf sein ). 
Mein altes XTR läuft nun ca 8000 km mit seinen Originalröllchen - da ist noch nichts verschlissen. 



iTom schrieb:


> Ihr müßt halt mal mehr Bergauf oder Strecke fahren anstatt mitm Lift oder Shuttle...



Ahja...wenn wir schon bei Strecke und Höhe sind - ich denke schon dass wir genug Strecke machen - bei mir sind es zur Zeit knapp 1900km und 44000hm - die 2x Lift/Shuttle sind da nicht drin - ich denk die Belastung im Hinblick auf Verschleiß passt schon


----------



## Joerg_1969 (5. September 2008)

Noch mal zur Sicherheit die Frage in die Runde.

Stammtisch am 10.09. gegen 20:00 Uhr im Bundschuh?

Ich wäre evtl. doch dabei


----------



## andi1969 (5. September 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Noch mal zur Sicherheit die Frage in die Runde.
> 
> Stammtisch am 10.09. gegen 20:00 Uhr im Bundschuh?
> 
> Ich wäre evtl. doch dabei



..hast Du was anderes gelesen inzwischen????Also ich komme am 10 .9 basta


----------



## Landei-Forst (5. September 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Noch mal zur Sicherheit die Frage in die Runde.
> 
> Stammtisch am 10.09. gegen 20:00 Uhr im Bundschuh?
> 
> Ich wäre evtl. doch dabei



ja, ist mal so vereinbart. iTom kommt halt wieder zwei Stunden früher um die Würmer zu fangen. Ich komme dafür erst gegen 21:00 Uhr.


----------



## iTom (5. September 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> ja, ist mal so vereinbart. iTom kommt halt wieder zwei Stunden früher um die Würmer zu fangen. Ich komme dafür erst gegen 21:00 Uhr.



2h früher zum ST 
Ich kumm meischtens binktlich

Apropos Würmer: Würmer im Essen ist für mich nix Aussergewöhnliches. Ist zwar jetzt OT, hatte trotzdem mal so einen schoenen "frischen" Fisch vom Fischhändler gekauft. Zubereitet, darauf rumgekaut, zwischen die Eiweißschichten geschaut, ob da im Filet irgendwelche Gräten sind, weil so komisch beim draufbeißen und siehe da, lauter leckere Würmchen....Wie superaldente Nudeln oder Calamares war die Konsistenz. 
:kotz::kotz:


----------



## Joerg_1969 (5. September 2008)

@Tom: ich nenn dich ab sofort nur noch Rüdiger 

@Andi: immer locker bleiben, aber der Fred ist etwas unübersichtlich, da frage ich lieber nochmal nach

@Jürgen: ein guter Schluß ziert ja bekanntlich alles

BTW: Was ist schlimmer als ein Wurm im Apfel?


----------



## speedygonzales (5. September 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich kumm meischtens binktlich



In Süd Amerika ist sehr unhöflich pünktlich zu sein 



> Apropos Würmer: Würmer im Essen ist für mich nix lauter leckere Würmchen....Wie superaldente Nudeln oder Calamares war die Konsistenz.
> :kotz::kotz:



als alte Angler, kann ich Dir sagen, das ist nichts außergewöhnliches vor allem im kalten Norden, Dorsch, Makrele usw in gross Fabriken wird nicht ohne Grund den Fisch durchleuchtet, also immer gut durchbraten  :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (8. September 2008)

Sodele, da dies hier der offizielle Laberthread zu sein scheint...

Wir waren gestern auf der Eurobike auf Brautschau bzw haben unsere Aufrüstungspläne geprüft und erweitert .

Ich hab ein paar Fotos in meinem Fotoalbum hochgeladen.

@Uwe
- *Kindshock Stütze* macht einen hochwertigen Eindruck - funktioniert zumindest im Neuzustand ohne Probleme - kein seitliches Spiel, ist leicht zu versenken und kommt ebenso sauber wieder raus. Einzig der Remotehebel sieht nicht ganz so hochwertig aus - ist aber ok. Die i900 ist schon verfügbar - die i950 kommt ca Januar 2009.
- *Speci*-Bilder - siehe Album
- *Hope *25mm Nabe - sorry - wir haben am Ende festgestellt, dass wir garnicht bei Hope vorbei gekommen sind - hab mir dann dort leider auch keine Bremsen angeschaut 

Grüsse René


----------



## Eike. (8. September 2008)

Der Hope-Stand war eh sehr mickrig und Bremsen waren gerade mal drei Stück ausgestellt.
Ich hab übrigens auch noch eine Telekop-Sattelstütze von X-Tasy gesehen. Länge 390mm, 130mm Verstellbereich, ~550g.




Specialized hat jetzt übrigens auch eine. Nennt sich Command Post Mountain. Länge 400mm, Verstellung 100mm (3 Positionen), Lenkerfernbedienung, 440g


----------



## matou (8. September 2008)

Ich finds schade, dass die ganzen Nachahmer es nicht schaffen eine ordentliche Sattelklemmung dranzubauen. Die bei der KS i950 ging wenigstens in Richtung der Ritchey Zwei-Schraubenklemmung. 
Ich muss echt mal schauen...Sattelstütze steht bei mir zum Glück erst nach Gabel, Bremse und Vorbau auf der Liste  
Der Harry fährt glaub ich die KS i900 an einem seiner Bikes - mal schauen was die "Langzeit"erfahrungen bei Ihm zeigen. Absolut geil finde ich auf alle Fälle de 12,5 cm Absenkbarkeit!

Hast du zu der Speci-Stütze Bilder? Syntace baut wohl auch so etwas...


----------



## Eike. (8. September 2008)

Auf Bikeradar.com ist ein ausführlicher Artikel mit Bildern. Naja wohl doch eher eine Pressemitteilung, den gleichen Text findet man auch auf anderen Seiten.


----------



## Messerharry (8. September 2008)

Jupp!!! 
Ich habe die KS 900i, ist Bike-Attack erprobt, null Spiel bis jetzt, Verstellbereich riesig, der Sattel ist einfach WEG, nicht so wie bei der beschissenen Maverick (ist vom Service zurück,bisher noch kein Spiel aber auch null Kilometer) daß man sich mit der Hose hinterm Sattel verheddert.

KS kann ich jedem empfehlen zumal der Preis unschlagbar ist.

Die Klemmung sieht zwar einfach aus ist aber sehr solide, schlechtes Beispiel ist wieder das Bonträger System von Maverick/Crankbrs. ist ******* zum einstellen, verstellt sich auch schon mal wenn man auf den Sattel knallt.

Die ersten Klemmstücke haben sich letztes Jahr beim Megavalanche verabschiedet(aufgebogen), billigster AMI Scheiß teuer verkauft!

Big Betty Tubeless könnt ich grad weitermachen, taucht nämlich auch nichts.

bis irgendwann Tschüß

PS: Die Bilder auf bikeradar zeigen bei der Spezi Stütze auch das verkackte Bonträger Klemmsystem


----------



## Eike. (8. September 2008)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Big Betty Tubeless könnt ich grad weitermachen, taucht nämlich auch nichts.



Ist halt ein Schwalbe  Ich bin mit denen auch fertig nachdem ich einen kaum gelaufenen Fat Albert wegen Zahnausfall wegwerfen darf.


----------



## black soul (8. September 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ist halt ein Schwalbe  Ich bin mit denen auch fertig nachdem ich einen kaum gelaufenen Fat Albert wegen Zahnausfall wegwerfen darf.




warum tauschst du den nicht um ?  schwalbe ist da nicht pingelig.


----------



## Messerharry (8. September 2008)

Ja, meine zwei aufgerissenen Big Betty´s haben sie auch getauscht.
Geht recht schnell.


----------



## Eike. (8. September 2008)

Ich hab den leider nicht beim Händler gekauft sondern gebraucht (aber praktisch ungefahren) über Ebay oder hier im Bikemarkt. Ist auch ein älterer ORC aber ich versuchs wahrscheinlich trotzdem mal wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin. Ne Warensendung kostet ja nicht so viel. Wenn Schwalbe mir dann einen neuen FA schickt könnten sie am Ende doch noch einen Kunden behalten *zwinkerzwinker*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (8. September 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wenn Schwalbe mir dann einen neuen FA schickt könnten sie am Ende doch noch einen Kunden behalten *zwinkerzwinker*



So wie das Ding aussieht wirst du mit dem wahrscheinlich auch nicht viel mehr Glück haben - die Stollen sehen noch empfindlicher aus wie die vom alten Fatal Bert. Wenn meine Betties runter sind werde ich wahrscheinlich auch mal Maxxis ausprobieren - ich hab die Schnauze voll mir einen Stollen nach dem anderen rauszureißen!

Aja, hab heute mein neues VR bekommen - durch die schöne breite SingleTrack ist der Betty etwas in der Höhe geschrumpft - Maxxis könnte also passen 

Gruss René

P.S. Ich wünsch mir die Thomson-Klemmung an der KS i950


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. September 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Der Hope-Stand war eh sehr mickrig und Bremsen waren gerade mal drei Stück ausgestellt.
> Ich hab übrigens auch noch eine Telekop-Sattelstütze von X-Tasy gesehen. Länge 390mm, 130mm Verstellbereich, ~550g.
> 
> 
> ...



Die Xtasy die Du gesehen hast ist von "Fahrbar". Die bieten die Stütze für 109 mit Xtasy-Material und für 139 mit Bonetrager-Material an.

Soweit ich weiß gibts die aber nicht mit Remote und der Schnellspanner sieht auch sehr puristisch aus. Außerdem denke ich, dass die Stütze in sich verdreht und Du deshalb beim fahren sicher rummachen mußt, bis der Sattel grad ist.


----------



## andi1969 (9. September 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> ..... Außerdem denke ich, dass die Stütze in sich verdreht und Du deshalb beim fahren sicher rummachen mußt, bis der Sattel grad ist.



Ouuuah unser Specialmech.... die Stütze hat Intern eine Führung damit sich nichts verdreht mann mann Diak aber echt.....


----------



## Eike. (9. September 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Ouuuah unser Specialmech.... die Stütze hat Intern eine Führung damit sich nichts verdreht mann mann Diak aber echt.....



Theoretisch ja. Die von Crankbrothers verdreht sich allerdings schon deutlich, Führung hin oder her.


----------



## andi1969 (9. September 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Theoretisch ja. Die von Crankbrothers verdreht sich allerdings schon deutlich, Führung hin oder her.



Nix Theoretisch Eike ansonst könntest Du das Ding 360° drehenna ja zu Crankbrothers sag ich nix mehr Amischrott....


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. September 2008)

Ihr müßt es ja wissen. Ich bin ja nur der dumme EDVler. 

Hier noch der Link zum Hersteller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (9. September 2008)

Natürlich nicht komplett drehbar aber auch bei einer Führung hat man eben leichtes Spiel um die Hochachse. Ich hab noch keine Teleskopstütze gesehen die den Sattel wirklich definit in einer Position hält. Ein bischen seitliches Spiel ist da immer und mich würde das glaub ich ziemlich nerven.


----------



## matou (9. September 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ihr müßt es ja wissen. Ich bin ja nur der dumme EDVler.
> 
> Hier noch der Link zum Hersteller.



Um Dirk mal Schützenhilfe zu geben - das Ding was er meint konnte mann um 360° drehen!
Die hatte ich mir auch auf die Liste für die Eurobike geschrieben - war am Norco-Stand zu sehen. Es ist im Prinzip eine normale Teleskopstütze wie sie z.B. Eike hat - nur zusätzlich mit Gasdruckunterstützung. Ausser dass sie alleine wieder rauskommt hat sie keinen weiteren Vorteil gegenüber den normalen Teleskopstützen.

Hier war sie dran...




Mir hat die Kindshock am meisten zugesagt - die hatte im arretierten Zustand  null seitliches Spiel - die Crankbrothers hingegen sogar schon im Neuzustand!

Gruss René


----------



## kermit* (9. September 2008)

Ja, die ´Kindshock steht bei mir auch schon auf der Wunschliste.
So lange werde ich aber weiterhin die Crank Brothers fahren, der Fahrkomfort und die Sicherheit der Region zwischen den Beinen ist dennoch bei weitem größer als bei einer konventionellen Stütze.

Wenn ich neben dem Rad stehe, merk ich zwar das Spiel, aber bei Fahren an sich merk ich davon gar nichts. Von daher:


----------



## speedygonzales (9. September 2008)

matou schrieb:


> sie z.B. Eike hat - nur zusätzlich mit Gasdruckunterstützung. Ausser dass sie alleine wieder rauskommt hat sie keinen weiteren Vorteil gegenüber den normalen Teleskopstützen.



also so nötig, wie ein elektrische verstellbare Außenspiegel am Motorrad (z.B. BMW), immer wieder faszinieren wann man alles auf dem Markt bringt.


----------



## matou (9. September 2008)

genau so schauts aus...


----------



## Eike. (9. September 2008)

Seh ich auch so. Ohne fixe Positionen macht das ganze keinen Sinn.


----------



## matou (10. September 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Wenn ich neben dem Rad stehe, merk ich zwar das Spiel, aber bei Fahren an sich merk ich davon gar nichts. Von daher:








...ich finds qualitativ blos nicht so schön


----------



## speedygonzales (10. September 2008)

zu Erinnerung:
*Mittwoch, 10.09 im Bundschuh also HEUTE 20:00 Stammtisch*


----------



## Messerharry (10. September 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Ja, die ´Kindshock steht bei mir auch schon auf der Wunschliste.
> So lange werde ich aber weiterhin die Crank Brothers fahren, der Fahrkomfort und die Sicherheit der Region zwischen den Beinen ist dennoch bei weitem größer als bei einer konventionellen Stütze.
> 
> Wenn ich neben dem Rad stehe, merk ich zwar das Spiel, aber bei Fahren an sich merk ich davon gar nichts. Von daher:



Na dann warte mal noch ne weile.
Ich hab meine Mav. zum Garantie Service gegeben, weil´s beim fahren schon ein heftiges geeiere war.


----------



## matou (10. September 2008)

Du hast die Stütze halt ziehmlich hart rangenommen  - gut das sollte bei Conny auch kein Problem sein 

Wir haben heute übrigens unsere Feierabendrunde bei Euch in Pforzheim gemacht - waren ein paar sehr schöne Trails dabei - sehr flowig - mal etwas anderes als hier im Albtal!

Gruss René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (10. September 2008)

Sobald das Wetter trocken ist, möchte ich mit einem n8ghtride die dunkle jahreszeit "anradeln".
evtl. was mit schöner aussicht (Mahlberturm, Bernsteinflesen, etc...). Dort gibt's auch Feuerstellen für eine oder mehr mitgebrachte Würstchen.

Hat jemand von euch Lust?


----------



## kermit* (10. September 2008)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Na dann warte mal noch ne weile.
> Ich hab meine Mav. zum Garantie Service gegeben, weil´s beim fahren schon ein heftiges geeiere war.


Im Frühjahr kommt die Kindshock 950, bis dahin wird die Joplin schon überleben. 

@wookie: Hätte ich eine halbwegs anständige Lampe, wäre ich sofort dabei. Aber mir fehlt leider das Know-how, um mir selber was zu basteln und für Lupine oder sowas reicht der Geldbeutel nicht 
Hat wer nen Tipp?


----------



## Landei-Forst (10. September 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> Sobald das Wetter trocken ist, möchte ich mit einem n8ghtride die dunkle jahreszeit "anradeln".
> evtl. was mit schöner aussicht (Mahlberturm, Bernsteinflesen, etc...). Dort gibt's auch Feuerstellen für eine oder mehr mitgebrachte Würstchen.
> 
> Hat jemand von euch Lust?



Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Waldgeist (11. September 2008)

Busch & Müller mit neuem Programm (Big Bam) und Sigma (Pava bzw Mirage):

Sigma

Busch & Müller


----------



## wookie (11. September 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Im Frühjahr kommt die Kindshock 950, bis dahin wird die Joplin schon überleben.
> 
> @wookie: Hätte ich eine halbwegs anständige Lampe, wäre ich sofort dabei. Aber mir fehlt leider das Know-how, um mir selber was zu basteln und für Lupine oder sowas reicht der Geldbeutel nicht
> Hat wer nen Tipp?



beim know-how helfe ich gerne aus. so komplizwickt ist das auch nicht. ich könnte auch mit 2 Mirage-X Scheinwerfern aushelfen, nur einen 6V-Akku dafür habe ich nicht mehr.


----------



## speedygonzales (14. September 2008)

_Jüüüüüüüürgen!_

Das passende Vorbau zu Deinem Ventildeckeln CHF398.00  






Die passende Bremsscheiben gleich dazu bestellen






+ Natürlich Kabelbinder 





ps.: die Verrückte Leichtbau Gramm Zähler hier mögen mich bitte für meine Tunning blasphemische Empfehlung verziehen  

Mehr Pimpmybike unter http://www.dirtydogmtb.com/skull.html


----------



## Landei-Forst (14. September 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> _Jüüüüüüüürgen!_



Streu doch grad noch Salz in meine Wunden. Den Vorbau kenn ich, der ist wirklich zu schwer. Die Bremsscheiben sind geil aber eben 185 mm. Krieg ich die bei mir überhaupt dran? Im Augenblick habe ich vorne ne 180er Scheibe drin.


----------



## andi1969 (15. September 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]

Unter 10

Race Trimm für Oktober......


----------



## Eike. (15. September 2008)

Kein Wunder, dass dus im Rücken hast. Dir hat einer die Federgabel geklaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (15. September 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, dass dus im Rücken hast. Dir hat einer die Federgabel geklaut



Eike danke ich hätts nicht gemerkt....so und wer hat meine Gabel


----------



## wookie (15. September 2008)

Was ist das den genau für eine Gabel?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. September 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Unter 10
> 
> Race Trimm für Oktober......



Bist Du wahnsinnig? Und was machst Du, wenn Du mal nicht auf der Landstraße fahren mußt???

Du kannst nochmal 20g Sparen, wenn Du die Spacer raust machst und den Gabelschaft absägst.

Wieso hast Du die Federgabel raus gemacht, und vor allem warum ist die Gabel nicht weiß?


----------



## speedygonzales (16. September 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Du kannst nochmal 20g Sparen, wenn Du die Spacer raust machst und den Gabelschaft absägst.



Antrieb gegen Carbon Teile  tauschen und spart wieder ein paar Gram mehr


----------



## kermit* (16. September 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Antrieb gegen Carbon Teile  tauschen und spart wieder ein paar Gram mehr
> ]


... oder einfach 5 Minuten mehr trainieren. Selber Effekt.


----------



## andi1969 (17. September 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Bist Du wahnsinnig? Und was machst Du, wenn Du mal nicht auf der Landstraße fahren mußt???
> 
> Du kannst nochmal 20g Sparen, wenn Du die Spacer raust machst und den Gabelschaft absägst.
> 
> Wieso hast Du die Federgabel raus gemacht, und vor allem warum ist die Gabel nicht weiß?



...na und klar bin ich wahnsinnig(ich fahr MTB ,da muss man wahnsinnig sein) und ich hab ja noch meine Federgabel.....
Pöh 20g abber echt Dirklangweilig.....mehr Fantasie mein Freund
Warum Starrgabelnaja bei unseren Wegen braucht man eigendlich keine Federgabel und 1 kilo weniger ist bei dem Rahmen nur so zu machen.
Ja das Ding wird noch weiß.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (17. September 2008)

Ich sag immer wieder Carbon statt Kondition


----------



## andi1969 (17. September 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Ich sag immer wieder Carbon statt Kondition



HAHAHA Herr matou...mal wieder Grünhüttenrunde


----------



## matou (17. September 2008)

Das war auf niemanden bezogen - ich find den Werbesport nur genial!

Grünhütte? Gerne - ich freu mich schon aufs Jahresende - Grünhüttentour in großer Runde!

Aprospros - wie schauts denn aus - ist zwar erst September aber eine Jahresabschlusstour sollten wir mal im Auge behalten!

Für die Playmo-Fraktion hatten wir mal folgende Idee:
Die BOA-Tour - Best of Albtal - Start BH - Skiheim - Weithäuslesplatz - Hahnenfalzhüttentrail - Besame Mucho (Sektion 1-3) - Rißwasen - Bernsteintrails - Mahlbergtrails - Moosalbtrail - Toter Mann - Graf-Rhena - Wattkopf...

Gruss René


----------



## wookie (17. September 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Grünhüttentour in großer Runde!





wann gehts los?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. September 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Die BOA-Tour - Best of Albtal - Start BH - Skiheim - Weithäuslesplatz - Hahnenfalzhüttentrail - Besame Mucho (Sektion 1-3) - Rißwasen - Bernsteintrails - Mahlbergtrails - Moosalbtrail - Toter Mann - Graf-Rhena - Wattkopf...



Wo ist die Übernachtung geplant?

Bitte um rechtzeitige Terminbekanntgabe, damit ich planen kann.


----------



## speedygonzales (17. September 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Aprospros - wie schauts denn aus - ist zwar erst September aber eine Jahresabschlusstour sollten wir mal im Auge behalten!
> Für die Playmo-Fraktion hatten wir mal folgende Idee:



baeh, da fühlt man sich als nicht Playmobil Ritter ja diskriminiert


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. September 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> baeh, da fühlt man sich als nicht Playmobil Ritter ja diskriminiert



Kauf Dir halt auch ne Schildkröte. Schon gehörst Du dazu.


----------



## matou (17. September 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> wann gehts los?



Vielleicht noch in 2008 

Vom 11.11. bis 20.12 sind aber Betriebsferien - also davor oder dannach...



DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wo ist die Übernachtung geplant?
> 
> Bitte um rechtzeitige Terminbekanntgabe, damit ich planen kann.



Keine Übernachtung - Graf-Rhena, Wattkopf kann man aber auch weglassen...



speedygonzales schrieb:


> baeh, da fühlt man sich als nicht Playmobil Ritter ja diskriminiert



Seh ich anders. Ich denke eher, dass es zwei Touren an unterschiedlichen Tagen sein werden. Ich für meinen Teil möchte auf alle Fälle mal wieder in großer Runde zur Grünhütte - weils einfach ein riesen Spass war und man einige über das Jahr nicht mehr gesehen hat! Genauso hab ich aber auch Lust die genialsten Trails im Albtal mal zu einer Tour zu verbinden. 

Gruss René


----------



## speedygonzales (17. September 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Kauf Dir halt auch ne Schildkröte. Schon gehörst Du dazu.



ich werde ihm Aquarien bedarf ausschau halten


----------



## wookie (17. September 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wo ist die Übernachtung geplant?
> 
> Bitte um rechtzeitige Terminbekanntgabe, damit ich planen kann.



marxzell/pfaffenrot liegt so ziehmlich in der nähe vom totenmannstein. ich würde dir auch erlauben bei mir im garten zu zelten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (17. September 2008)

matou schrieb:


> einige über das Jahr nicht mehr gesehen hat! Genauso hab ich aber auch Lust die genialsten Trails im Albtal mal zu einer Tour zu verbinden



Ich glaube da müssen wir improvisieren, ich fahre das Bike hoch Dirk wartet oben mit dem Auto, und Dirk darf mit dem Bike runter und ich warte unten


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. September 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> marxzell/pfaffenrot liegt so ziehmlich in der nähe vom totenmannstein. ich würde dir auch erlauben bei mir im garten zu zelten.



Gut. Dann werd ich mein Sauerstoffzelt bei Dir im Garten aufschlagen. Danke.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. September 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Ich glaube da müssen wir improvisieren, ich fahre das Bike hoch Dirk wartet oben mit dem Auto, und Dirk darf mit dem Bike runter und ich warte unten



Du bist ein wahrer Freund.


----------



## mw1774 (18. September 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Grünhüttentour in großer Runde!



ist was am sa geplant? ich werde mich auf jedenfall mal richtung bh aufmachen..


----------



## mw1774 (22. September 2008)

@andi
hab gestern beim aufräumen noch deinen 160er windcutter gefunden!


----------



## andi1969 (22. September 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> @andi
> hab gestern beim aufräumen noch deinen 160er windcutter gefunden!



..gut irgendwann mitbringen.....


----------



## Eike. (22. September 2008)

Auf meiner Homepage gibt es jetzt eine Galerie mit allen Bildern vom Gardasee-Urlaub. Von der ersten Tour sind noch ein paar Bilder doppelt drin, das hab ich erst gesehen als alles schon fertig war und hab aber keine Lust deswegen nochmal alles neu zu machen oder die einzeln rauszukramen. 
Wer wissen will was wo ist:


 25-125: Riva - Ponale - Ledrotal - Rampi di Ledro - Bocca Fortini - Passo Rochetta - Sentiero 422 nach Pregasina - Sentiero 429 zurück ins Ledrotal und über den Römerweg und die Ponale nach Riva
126-201: Sentiero 601 mit Start auf ca 1100m
202-341: Monte Stino
343-377: Monte Brione
378-397: Monte Baldo - Sentiero 634

Wie man sieht sind es _viele_ Bilder. Ich hab nur doppelte rausgeworfen und einige Landschaftsaufnahmen zu Panoramas zusammengefasst.


----------



## iTom (22. September 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> ...Unmengen von Bilder...




Sehr tolle Bilder. Kann man ganz schön neidisch werden
Hab bisher den Gardasee nur in schlechter Erinnerung, aber diese Bilder haben mich vom Gegenteil überzeugt.


----------



## speedygonzales (22. September 2008)

bin ich richtig in der Annahme, dass wenn ich knapp über 3cm am Bremshebel drücken muss, bevor überhaupt irgendwas an Bremsdruck zu spüren ist, dass die Bremsen nicht richtig eingestellt sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (22. September 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> bin ich richtig in der Annahme, dass wenn ich knapp über 3cm am Bremshebel drücken muss, bevor überhaupt irgendwas an Bremsdruck zu spüren ist, dass die Bremsen nicht richtig eingestellt sind?



gib mal bescheid wann Du Zeit hast, ich schaus mir mal an.....


----------



## Eike. (22. September 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> bin ich richtig in der Annahme, dass wenn ich knapp über 3cm am Bremshebel drücken muss, bevor überhaupt irgendwas an Bremsdruck zu spüren ist, dass die Bremsen nicht richtig eingestellt sind?



Da wird wohl eine Entlüftung fällig sein.


----------



## speedygonzales (23. September 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> gib mal bescheid wann Du Zeit hast, ich schaus mir mal an.....



das wäre cool, nach Feierabend geht´s fast immer, bin gespannt was noch alles findest, dass nicht richtig eingestellt ist..  Ach mit der Kurbel ist jetzt alles Top, war irgendwo der Wurm drin, wurde alles anstandslos komplett ausgetauscht (lager, Kurbel, usw)


----------



## Curtado (23. September 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> wurde alles anstandslos komplett ausgetauscht (lager, Kurbel, usw)


Das kenne ich bei mir wurde auch so ziemlich alles ausgetauscht


----------



## speedygonzales (23. September 2008)

Curtado schrieb:


> Das kenne ich bei mir wurde auch so ziemlich alles ausgetauscht



auch im Kaninchenbau? 

mach mir doch keine Angst mensch, was war bei Dir den alles defekt? 

Bei mir war ja irgendwas am Lager/Kurbel/o.ä. falsch eingebaut kann ja passieren, nicht schlimm, mit der Bremse entlüften ist doof, klar harmlos, wenn man die passende Werkzeuge hat (die ich natürlich noch nicht habe) aber bei ein frisch gekauftes Bike sollten die Bremsen schon anständig eingestellt sein.


----------



## Curtado (24. September 2008)

Ich hab eine neue Schwinge,einen Rahmen und zum Schluß noch einen Dämpfer bekommen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landei-Forst (24. September 2008)

Curtado schrieb:


> Ich hab eine neue Schwinge,einen Rahmen und zum Schluß noch einen Dämpfer bekommen!!



Also im Prinzip alles bis auf die Klingel . Irgendwie hat CD wohl ein Problem mit der Qualitätskontrolle. Dazu passt auch, dass beim Test des Rize in der ZDKKAJL* der Rahmen gebrochen ist.

* Zeitung die keiner kauft aber jeder liest, aka: Bike.


----------



## Oskar1974 (24. September 2008)

Ich weiß nicht von was Ihr redet


----------



## Landei-Forst (24. September 2008)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht von was Ihr redet



Solange man das Hinterrad mit einem Sturz wie bei einem alten VW Käfer einbaut ist ja auch alles in Ordnung .


----------



## speedygonzales (24. September 2008)

Curtado schrieb:


> Ich hab eine neue Schwinge,einen Rahmen und zum Schluß noch einen Dämpfer bekommen!!



nein nicht lustig 

Mensch ihr macht mir mut, so langsam grüble ich, ob ich das richtige gekauft habe. 

@Oskar

wenigstens ein kleinen Licht im Dunkel


----------



## Landei-Forst (24. September 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> @Oskar
> 
> wenigstens ein kleinen Licht im Dunkel



Du meinst quietschen im Wald .


----------



## iTom (24. September 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Du meinst quietschen im Wald .



Erspart die Klingel am Rad


----------



## speedygonzales (24. September 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Erspart die Klingel am Rad





Landei schrieb:


> Du meinst quietschen im Wald .



 

*merkzettel* nächste Ausfahrt Nägel mitnehmen


----------



## Landei-Forst (24. September 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> *merkzettel* nächste Ausfahrt Nägel mitnehmen



Willst du damit deine Bremse festnageln?


----------



## Curtado (24. September 2008)

Nee Nee das war kein Qualitätsproblem!!
Eher Fehlersuche nach dem Ausschlußprinzip

@Speedy
Keine Angst das Rush ist ein Super Rad
Würde ich auf jeden Fall wieder kaufen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. September 2008)

Curtado schrieb:


> @Speedy
> Keine Angst das Rush ist ein Super Rad
> Würde ich auf jeden Fall wieder verkaufen.



Klar. Aber es wird keiner haben wollen. 


@Speedy:
Mach Dir keinen Kopf. Ich denke, das Problem liegt weniger bei Cannondale wie viel mehr beim diletantischen Dealer.



Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht von was Ihr redet



Ihr seid alle blind. Offensichtlicher kann Ironie nicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (25. September 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Von der ersten Tour sind noch ein paar Bilder doppelt drin


Uff, hab mich durch alle 399 durchgeklickt -> es sind noch mehr als die aus der ersten Tour doppelt drin. 

Kleiner gut gemeinter Tipp: Ich würd vor der Veröffentlichung wenigstens die nix geworden sind und (ja!) die doppelten rauslöschen. Für den engen Kreis der Teilnehmer kann man die ja trotzdem auf CD brennen (von mir aus auch drei Mal). Ansonsten ist es ohne Bildinfo für uneingeweihte eher anstrengend. Ich hätte die Menge zumindest auf die 100 besten Bilder reduziert und auf mehrere kleinere nach Touren geordnete Galerien verteilt.

Inhaltlich sind schon einige richtig gute Bilder dabei. Das Auto mit dem Fahrradreifen dran fand ich ganz spaßig. Wenn ich mir die Bilder so anschaue bekomm ich richtig Bock mal wieder runter zu fahren.


----------



## wookie (25. September 2008)

Ich habe eine Frage:

Was macht einen eigentlich zum Brasilianer? - Einmal mit der Truppe fahren, Trikot tragen oder etwa dem Stammtisch gesellschaft leisten?


----------



## andi1969 (25. September 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage:
> 
> Was macht einen eigentlich zum Brasilianer? - Einmal mit der Truppe fahren, Trikot tragen oder etwa dem Stammtisch gesellschaft leisten?



..perverse geheim Rituale, Blutopfer in der Pfalz und ein kleines Kind den Buggel nunner schupse und Du bist Brasilianer


----------



## wookie (25. September 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ..perverse geheim Rituale, Blutopfer in der Pfalz und ein kleines Kind den Buggel nunner schupse und Du bist Brasilianer



da muss ich ja nur noch kinder schupsen.
zählt das wen ich in der pfalz mir mal ein spreißel geholt hab?


----------



## Landei-Forst (25. September 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage:
> 
> Was macht einen eigentlich zum Brasilianer? - Einmal mit der Truppe fahren, Trikot tragen oder etwa dem Stammtisch gesellschaft leisten?



Ganz einfach, nichts macht einem zum Brasilianer. 

Oder willst du einen e.V mit Aufnahmeantrag, Satzung und Stempel  oder gar lustige Initialisierungsriten?

Wenn es um Initialisierungsriten geht bin ich der Hoheprieste^W äh, Fachmann.


----------



## wookie (25. September 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> oder gar lustige Initialisierungsriten?


----------



## Don Stefano (25. September 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> Was macht einen eigentlich zum Brasilianer?


Gute Frage, ich würd sagen, ein inneres Bekenntnis zum Brasilianersein und der Versuch einen privaten Brasilianerthread zu eröffnen sind ein guter Anfang.


----------



## speedygonzales (25. September 2008)

irgendwie fehlt der Brasilianisch Technik fred 

na Spaß beiseite, welche Dämpferpumpe könnt ihr mir Empfehlen?

Per SuFu fand ich leider nur das übliche blabla "meins ist besser als Deine"


----------



## Eike. (25. September 2008)

Bei den Dämpferpumpen gibt es meiner Meinung nach keine großen Unterschiede. Du solltest aber darauf achten, dass das Ventil mit einem Hebel geschlossen wird und nicht durch aufdrehen weil du dann beim abdrehen nicht so viel Luft verlierst was das Einstellen sehr schwierig macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (25. September 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> irgendwie fehlt der Brasilianisch Technik fred
> 
> na Spaß beiseite, welche Dämpferpumpe könnt ihr mir Empfehlen?
> 
> Per SuFu fand ich leider nur das übliche blabla "meins ist besser als Deine"



...bei Rose gibts eine mit Ventilkipphebel hab das gleiche Modell und das funzt 1A


----------



## iTom (25. September 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> irgendwie fehlt der Brasilianisch Technik fred
> 
> na Spaß beiseite, welche Dämpferpumpe könnt ihr mir Empfehlen?
> 
> Per SuFu fand ich leider nur das übliche blabla "meins ist besser als Deine"



Ich habe irgendein SKS-Drecksgelumpe. Die Idee des Schraubanschlusses ist allerdings nicht schlecht, denn mit der kann man erst einmal den einen Teil über das Federelementventil drüberschrauben und mit dem Schraub-Schlauchstück dann den eigentlichen Ventilschnösel im Federelement dann betätigen, so dass keine Luft entweichen kann. Weder beim draufschrauben noch beim runterschrauben. Nur ist meine Pumpe leider irgendwie eingerostet, oder keine Ahnung. Auf jeden Fall kann ich nix mehr aufpumpen. Düse verstopft? Keine Ahnung. Jetzt habe ich eine von Fox (wahrscheinlich so ein standard0815-Ding, da bei der Gabel dabei) ohne "Abschraub-LuftverlierSchutz". Funzt aber trotzdem einwandfrei. Wenn man es raus hat, mit wieviel Luft man fahren möchte, gibt man einfach ein bisschen mehr drauf (ein oder zwei Pumphübe), was beim Abschrauben entweichen würde, dann stimmt es ungefähr, würde ich behaupten.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. September 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Gute Frage, ich würd sagen, ein inneres Bekenntnis zum Brasilianersein und der Versuch einen privaten Brasilianerthread zu eröffnen sind ein guter Anfang.



Dann hab ich es geschafft. 

Ich glaube, man muss mit den drei komischen Vögeln symphatisieren, die seinerzeit in Bruchsal im Brasil saßen und über das Innenleben der Reba diskutiert haben.


----------



## votecoli (26. September 2008)

Also ich hab mir von Topeak eine kleine feine Pumpe geholt. Ist handlich und meiner Meinung nach echt gut verarbeitet. Funktioniert wie bei SKS mit erst Anschluß eindrehen und dann mit zweitem Drehkranz das Ventil öffnen! So gut wie kein Luftverlust! Und das hab ich bei meinem in die Jahre gekommenen CaneCreek schon oft nutzen können! (Ja gut liegt ned nur am Dämpfer sondern am Kampfgewicht!)
Aber bevor ich mich noch mehr bemitleid, guckst du hier Alden!
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k604/a3237/pocket-shock-master-blaster-dxg-mit-manometer.html


----------



## andi1969 (26. September 2008)

Damit Du mal ein Bild hast  http://www.roseversand.de/output/importbilder/artikel/1/8/4/184328_1.jpg
Die meinte ich und der Ventielanschluß funktioniert Topp und ganz einfach....


----------



## votecoli (26. September 2008)

Ja die kenn ich auch! Hat mein Nachbar allerdings ohne diesen Schnellverschluß! Hab ich mir am Anfang geliehen bis ich meine eigene hatte. War gut aber zum mitnehmen ein bißchen lang! Obwohl Sooft brauch mans ja unterwegs nich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Curtado (26. September 2008)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ja die kenn ich auch! Hat mein Nachbar allerdings ohne diesen Schnellverschluß! Hab ich mir am Anfang geliehen bis ich meine eigene hatte. War gut aber zum mitnehmen ein bißchen lang! Obwohl Sooft brauch mans ja unterwegs nich!



Ist deine Gabel defekt, oder warum schleppst du die Dämpferpumpe mit?


----------



## Eike. (26. September 2008)

Wer nimmt denn schon eine Dämpferpumpe mit? Wenn der Dämpfer/Gabel mal richtig eingestellt ist braucht man die nur ein paar mal im Jahr.

Hey, dauernd schreiben mir Leute zwischen rein. Ich beantrage hiermit, dass ein Thread vorrübergehend gesperrt wird wenn ich grad beim schreiben bin


----------



## votecoli (26. September 2008)

JAAAAAAAAAA! Ihr habt ja recht! Im Normalfall brauch man die wohl nicht so oft! Meine Gabel ist in Ordnung nur mein Dämpfer spinnt manchmal! Irgendie passen der Dämpfer, mein Körpergewicht, und die jeweilige Angleichung an Rucksackgewicht(Laptop) nicht so recht zueinander
Entschuldigung im vorraus wenn ich DAZWISCHEN geschrieben habe!!!!


----------



## kermit* (26. September 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wer nimmt denn schon eine Dämpferpumpe mit? Wenn der Dämpfer/Gabel mal richtig eingestellt ist braucht man die nur ein paar mal im Jahr.



Genau darum gehts! Aber das Einstellen geht eigentlich nur aufm Trail, nicht im stillen Kämmerlein.
Und wenn man sich schon ne neue Pumpe holt, dann kann man ja auch drauf achten, dass sie eine vernünftige Größe hat und dass man den Schlauch drehen kann, damit das Teil besser in den Rucksack passt.


----------



## speedygonzales (26. September 2008)

Danke Jungs, werde mir eine passende Gabelpumpe bestellen.


----------



## speedygonzales (26. September 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hey, dauernd schreiben mir Leute zwischen rein. Ich beantrage hiermit, dass ein Thread vorrübergehend gesperrt wird wenn ich grad beim schreiben bin



tut mir Leid ich bin nur Wächter vom Brasilianer TourenFred, sonstige Anträge bitte an dem drei Gründer bzw. Ältestenrat der Brasilianer in 3facher Fertigung einreichen


----------



## andi1969 (26. September 2008)

votecoli schrieb:


> Entschuldigung im vorraus wenn ich DAZWISCHEN geschrieben habe!!!!



...*och ich erlaub´s Dir *...neues Blut im Thread ist immer gut..
Wir sollten mal miteinander biken sobald ich wieder darf.....


----------



## votecoli (26. September 2008)

Zum Kermit! Danke!Wenigstens einer der meinen Gedanken folgen konnte!
Zum Andi! Danke fürs erlauben und klar fahr ich mit dir wenns wieder geht!(Awer nur wenn du am End vom Trail uff me wardsch!)


----------



## Curtado (26. September 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ...*och ich erlaub´s Dir *...neues Blut im Thread ist immer gut..
> Wir sollten mal miteinander biken sobald ich wieder darf.....



Wann denkst du, das es wieder geht?? Radfahren meine ich


----------



## andi1969 (26. September 2008)

Curtado schrieb:


> Wann denkst du, das es wieder geht?? Radfahren meine ich



..wenn mich meine Mama wieder mit euch spielen lässt....mensch Georg hab keine Ahnung, hoffe mal bis zum 11. Oktober wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (26. September 2008)

Darf man fragen was der Auslöser für die Zwangspause war?


----------



## andi1969 (26. September 2008)

votecoli schrieb:


> Darf man fragen was der Auslöser für die Zwangspause war?



..Bandscheibenschaden ....


----------



## votecoli (26. September 2008)

Eklich!! Jobbedingt?


----------



## andi1969 (26. September 2008)

votecoli schrieb:


> Eklich!! Jobbedingt?



...ja ich sags ja immer arbeiten macht krank....


----------



## votecoli (26. September 2008)

Da is was dran! Na ich wünsch dir auf jedenfall schnelle und komplette Heilung! Geht radeln gar nicht?


----------



## andi1969 (26. September 2008)

votecoli schrieb:


> Da is was dran! Na ich wünsch dir auf jedenfall schnelle und komplette Heilung! Geht radeln gar nicht?



Danke ...doch geht aber kommt nicht gut wenn das bestimmte Menschen mitbekommen(Arbeitgeber)


----------



## votecoli (26. September 2008)

Hmm! Schon klar! Als Neuentdeckte Rehamethode kann mans nicht verkaufen.....Oder!Sind den die Herren Arbeitgeber im Wald oder Nähe unterwegs? Wennns kalt wird soll man ja immer mit Sturmhaube fahren!!!


----------



## Eike. (30. September 2008)

Falls jemand auf der Suche nach einem DrehmomentschlÃ¼ssel ist, bei Bike-Components gibt es den WÃ¼rth/Syntace gerade fÃ¼r 70â¬ im Angebot.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. September 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Falls jemand auf der Suche nach einem Drehmomentschlüssel ist, bei Bike-Components gibt es den Würth/Syntace gerade für 70 im Angebot.



Alternativ könnte man Truvative Hussefelt fahren. Dann braucht man keinen Drehmomentschlüssel, sondern nur Drehmoment.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (30. September 2008)

Und am besten auch PS so bleischwer wie das Zeug ist.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. September 2008)

Denkst Du wirklich, ich sollte beim Rad am falschen Ende an Gewicht sparen? 

Edith sagt: Ich hab mir aber nen Brave Maschine Lenker Dlux bestellt. Der ist sogar etwas leicher wie der Hussefelt, den ich grad fahre. 

Nochmal Edith: Grad nochmal nachgeschaut. Doch nicht leichter. 41g schwerer, aber 3 cm länger.


----------



## Eike. (1. Oktober 2008)

Falls es jemand noch nicht gemerkt hat, wir haben schon wieder einen neuen Monat und damit ist wieder mal ein Stammtisch fällig.
Nächste Woche Donnerstag (9.10) im Karlsruher Vogelbräu?


----------



## speedygonzales (1. Oktober 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Falls es jemand noch nicht gemerkt hat, wir haben schon wieder einen neuen Monat



der Letze Stammtisch war erst vor 2 Wochen 



> Nächste Woche Donnerstag (9.10) im Karlsruher Vogelbräu?



ich bin für Bundschuh, Parkplatz suchen in Karlsruhe ist mir zu nervig


----------



## Eike. (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich dachte der wär am 11. gewesen? 
Untergrombach ist halt für viele aus der südlichen Fraktion sehr ungünstig deswegen ja abwechselnd hier und in Untergrombach. Parken ist beim Vogelbräu übrigens kein Problem weil man ab 18 Uhr den Parkplatz von der Schule benutzen kann.


----------



## wookie (1. Oktober 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Nächste Woche Donnerstag (9.10) im Karlsruher Vogelbräu?



alkohol direkt vor dem energy-race ist nicht gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (1. Oktober 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Nächste Woche Donnerstag (9.10) im Karlsruher Vogelbräu?



Melde mich aus der Sonne zurück und bin dabei - in der Woche nach dem Energy-Race wärs auch kein Problem. Was ist hier eigentlich für ein Sch... Wetter!?

Gruss René


----------



## speedygonzales (1. Oktober 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Was ist hier eigentlich für ein Sch... Wetter!?



zeit für Winterschlaf & Planung der Abschlusstour. Wie Wäre es mit Pfalz, aber eine Route die alle ohne Ritterrüstung fahren können


----------



## Eike. (1. Oktober 2008)

In der Pfalz braucht man sowieso eher keine Rüstung wenn man nicht gezielt nach solchen Stellen sucht. Ich kenn bis jetzt zwar nur Kandel und Hohe Loog aber da würd ich glaub auch schon genug finden von dem jeder was hat. Den Vorschlag würde ich auch unterstützen. Weiß jemand wie lange die "Hütten" da bewirtschaftet werden?
Nachtrag: Hüttenverzeichnis vom Pfälzer Wald Verein. Das Hohe Loog Haus hat außer an Weihnachten und Silvester wohl durchgehend geöffnet und man muss danach nicht mehr den Berg hoch fahren 


@René
Daheim ist halt doch am schönsten gell? Naja bei dem Wetter ....  Ich bin übrigens auch wieder unter die Gabelschrauber gegangen. Jetzt können wir uns ja gemeinsam eine Adaption für einen Akkudremel überlegen 

@Stammtisch
Na dann neuer Vorschlag *Donnerstag 15.10*


----------



## iTom (1. Oktober 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> In der Pfalz braucht man sowieso eher keine Rüstung wenn man nicht gezielt nach solchen Stellen sucht. Ich kenn bis jetzt zwar nur Kandel und Hohe Loog aber da würd ich glaub auch schon genug finden von dem jeder was hat. Den Vorschlag würde ich auch unterstützen. Weiß jemand wie lange die "Hütten" da bewirtschaftet werden?
> 
> 
> ...



Also die Lindenklause in DÜW an der Hardenburg, hatte am letzten Samstag und am Sonntag offen. Dort gab es leckeren Krustenbraten mit Sauerkraut und Kartoffelpüree Schwarzwäldertorte/Himbeercremeirgendwas auch und Bienenstich gab es auch.
http://www.lindenklause.de/
Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere im Pälzer Forum den richtigen Tipp, von  anspruchsvoll S3 und mehr  bis superangenehm für jedermann. Ich würde ja gerne auch wieder in die Palz am Wochenende, bin aber leider im Schnee unterwegs...


----------



## matou (1. Oktober 2008)

Nix da Winterschlaf - ich muss mich von diesem Wetter... 



...erstmal aklimatisieren  dann gehts weiter! Steht am WE schon etwas an?

Eike, hast du eine Pike als Uturn bekommen?! Ich denke du bist dann trotzdem schneller fertig mit schrauben 

Abschlusstour in der Pfalz wär ich auch für zu haben...


----------



## iTom (1. Oktober 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Nix da Winterschlaf - ich muss mich von diesem Wetter...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier sind noch Plätze frei
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5172907&postcount=2046


----------



## matou (1. Oktober 2008)

Sorry - zu kurzfristig...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Oktober 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> In der Pfalz braucht man sowieso eher keine Rüstung wenn man nicht gezielt nach solchen Stellen sucht. Ich kenn bis jetzt zwar nur Kandel und Hohe Loog aber da würd ich glaub auch schon genug finden von dem jeder was hat.



Wir können es ja auch so machen, dass wir uns einen ortskundigen Pfälzer Guide nehmen und wie damals auf der Ostertour ne Runde fahren, wo es jeweils immer einen Chickenway gibt. Forstwege kann ich auch bei uns abrollen, dazu fahr ich nicht in den PW.


----------



## Eike. (1. Oktober 2008)

Kein Mensch hat von Forstwegen geredet  Aber so harte Trails wie zB den BM muss ich auf einer "Abschlusstour" mit einer großen Gruppe auch nicht haben, da kommen die flowigen Pfalztrails grade recht.
Erstmal müssen wir einen Termin finden, dann können wir bei den Pfälzern nachfragen ob jemand Lust hat den Guide zu spielen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich schlage mal ganz spontan den 26.10. oder alternativ den 2.11. vor. Gegen flowige Trails habe ich nix. Und Protektorenstrecken ist mir auch klar, dass das nicht geht.

Wieso verkaufst Du Deine Pike bald? Bekommst Du Nachwuchs? Und was ist eigentlich aus deinem Scott geworden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (2. Oktober 2008)

So viele Fragen auf einmal

Sie muss einer flexibleren Jüngeren weichen. Ich hoffe doch nicht! Das steht mit der bockigen Fox rum, ich hab zur Zeit einfach kein Geld um die mal instand setzen zu lassen.


----------



## speedygonzales (2. Oktober 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Sie muss einer flexibleren Jüngeren weichen.



redet ihr eigentlich über Bikes oder Weibsvolk?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Oktober 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> So viele Fragen auf einmal
> 
> Sie muss einer flexibleren Jüngeren weichen. Ich hoffe doch nicht! Das steht mit der bockigen Fox rum, ich hab zur Zeit einfach kein Geld um die mal instand setzen zu lassen.



Was ist an der Pike schlecht? Ins Stumpie wirst Du nix dickeres einbauen wollen, oder doch?

PS: Just steel is real.


----------



## matou (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich übersetze mal für Dich Dirk  - Eike ich hoffe ich verrate nicht zuviel...

Jüngere = neue Pike
Flexiblere = Pike mit Uturn
Steel is Reel = jep ist ne Stahl Uturn


----------



## Eike. (2. Oktober 2008)

Wie René schon gesagt hat, ist an der Pike gar nichts schlecht. Ich war noch nie so zufrieden mit einer Gabel aber dadurch, dass sie für den Rahmen eigentlich zu lang ist gehts etwas mühsam steil bergauf. Was ist also besser als eine Pike? Eine Pike U-Turn  und weil die Luft einfach zu teuer ist hab ich mir im Bikemarkt eine offenbar kaum benutzte Pike Team U-Turn zu einem guten Preis geschossen. Ist auch schon eingebaut  Ich warte aber noch auf meine Spacer-Bestellung und eine weiche Feder brauch ich noch, bin schließlich ein Weichei.


----------



## matou (2. Oktober 2008)

Boah - wie du hast sie schon eingebaut  das ist aber Rekordgeschwindigkeit!!! 
Was für Spacer brauchts du denn? Ich habe eine ganze Batterie hier rumfliegen - 5-10-20 mm - Alu - Cabon - etc.

Gruss René

P.S. die Bilder von vorhin sind gerade in Bearbeitung


----------



## Eike. (2. Oktober 2008)

Und ich hab vorher sogar noch zu abend gegessen 
Ging total problemlos, selbst die Bremse war in Sekunden eingestellt. Ich brauch einen 20mm Spacer, der ist sogar schon länger bestellt und würd wahrscheinlich morgen kommen wenn kein Feiertag wäre. Jetzt hab ich halt den hässlichen silbernen drin der vorher über dem Vorbau saß. Die neue Gabel hat übrigens einen kürzeren Schaft, dadurch ist der unschöne Turm Geschichte.

@René
Falls wir uns treffen bevor meine Spacer kommen würde ich mir aber trotzdem gerne einen ausleihen. Der den ich jetzt drin habe ist eigentlich zu hoch, dadurch klemmt der Vorbau nicht richtig. So ein Spacer ist ja auch mit dem Bordwerkzeug schnell getauscht.


----------



## matou (2. Oktober 2008)

Klar ich bring mal welche mit - vielleicht Morgen kurzfristig auf einer spontanen Wattkopfrunde. Ich poste es nochmal im Tourenfred wenn ich fahre - anstonsten am WE.


----------



## andi1969 (5. Oktober 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Kein Mensch hat von Forstwegen geredet  Aber so harte Trails wie zB den BM muss ich auf einer "Abschlusstour" mit einer großen Gruppe auch nicht haben, da kommen die flowigen Pfalztrails grade recht.
> Erstmal müssen wir einen Termin finden, dann können wir bei den Pfälzern nachfragen ob jemand Lust hat den Guide zu spielen.



..ja und Leutel´s ist da schon was am Laufen oder nur wieder heiße Luft im Brasilianerspace....Dirk hatte ja schon Termine vorgeschlagen, am besten noch im Oktober (wettermäsig) und Pfalz ist eine gute Idee.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (5. Oktober 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ..ja und Leutel´s ist da schon was am Laufen oder nur wieder heiße Luft im Brasilianerspace....Dirk hatte ja schon Termine vorgeschlagen, am besten noch im Oktober (wettermäsig) und Pfalz ist eine gute Idee.....



Nächstes Wochenende ist es verboten, da ist Wasgau-Marathon.


----------



## speedygonzales (5. Oktober 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Nächstes Wochenende ist es verboten, da ist Wasgau-Marathon.



hmm komisch, dieses Marathon ist als Woifeschd im Pfälzer Kalender eingetragen http://www.pfalzwein.de/de/weinfeste/weinfestkalender/weinfeste.php?monat=10


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. Oktober 2008)

Also falls nur noch Du und Speedy Interesse haben (da wir erst losfahren werden wenn hell ist, wird es für Tom wohl zu spät sein ) könnt ihr auch nächsten Sonntag mit in die Pfalz kommen.

Ansonsten hat sich ja noch niemand angesprochen gefühlt.


----------



## Eike. (5. Oktober 2008)

Als Location schlage ich das Hohe-Loog-Haus vor. Das liegt toll und danach geht es praktisch nur noch bergab. Nächstes Wochenende gehts bei mir aber nicht bzw. nur Sonntag und nicht vor 11.


----------



## speedygonzales (5. Oktober 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Als Location schlage ich das Hohe-Loog-Haus vor. Das liegt toll und danach geht es praktisch nur noch bergab.



also wenn es soweit kommt, dass ich eine Tour am Gipfel anfange, dann wird es zeit für den Gnadenschuss, wir sind doch keine Posern  
Mann muss sich erstmal den Berg verdienen um sich die abfahrt zu gönnen.


----------



## Eike. (5. Oktober 2008)

Schmarrn. Ich meinte natürlich die Tour so zu legen, dass wir am H-L-Haus die Einkehr machen und dann von da aus wieder zum Startpunkt/Parkplatz zurückzufahren. Nicht so wie an der Grünhütte wo man mit dem (sehr leckeren) Backstein im Bauch noch strampeln muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (6. Oktober 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Also falls nur noch Du und Speedy Interesse haben (da wir erst losfahren werden wenn hell ist, wird es für Tom wohl zu spät sein ) könnt ihr auch nächsten Sonntag mit in die Pfalz kommen.
> 
> Ansonsten hat sich ja noch niemand angesprochen gefühlt.



...da sind noch mehr mit Interesse , nur man(n) sollte mal was officiel ausschreiben und allen mal sagen wie, wo und wann.....also tummelt euch mal.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. Oktober 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ...da sind noch mehr mit Interesse , nur man(n) sollte mal was officiel ausschreiben und allen mal sagen wie, wo und wann.....also tummelt euch mal.



Du meinst offizieller wie im IBC? Staatsanzeiger?


----------



## Eike. (10. Oktober 2008)

Auf meinen Tummler gab es bisher wenig Resonanz. Ich hab bis jetzt genau eine (!) Mail auf [email protected] bekommen. Ne stimmt nicht, es waren zwei. Eine hab ich zum testen geschickt ob die Adresse funktioniert 
Also wer will überhaupt mit und kann wann und wann nicht, außerdem sonst noch irgendwelche Wünsche an diese Adresse schicken und dann versuche ich es möglichst vielen Recht zu machen. Schreibt bitte auch dazu ob ihr eine Mitfahrgelegenheit braucht oder noch jemanden mitnehmen könnt. 
Da gegen meinen Vorschlag niemand protestiert hat wird es eine ~30km/1000hm Tour im Pfälzerwald, Startpunkt zwischen Landau und Neustad (Fahrzeit von Karlsruhe 45-60min) mit Einkehr im Hohe-Loog Haus. Das ganze auf wunderschönen Waldtrails die eigentlich für jeden fahrbar sind. Das heißt aber nicht, dass es für die Freunde härterer Gangart langweilig wird und Waldwege werden wo möglich vermieden  Eingeladen ist jeder der Lust auf eine geile Tour mit netten Leuten hat, egal ob Brasilianer oder nicht. Da es keine Aufnahmeformulare gibt ist es eh jedem selbst überlassen ob er sich für einen Brasilianer hält oder net, die Brandzeichen sind auch gerade ausgegangen.


----------



## matou (10. Oktober 2008)

Um nochmal zu zeigen wie lustig es war - hier mal die Fotos der Mitstreiter vom letzten mal - also kommt mal in die Puschen - kneifen ist nicht  


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/5195

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/5285


----------



## andi1969 (10. Oktober 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Auf meinen Tummler gab es bisher wenig Resonanz. Ich hab bis jetzt genau eine (!) Mail auf [email protected] bekommen. Ne stimmt nicht, es waren zwei. Eine hab ich zum testen geschickt ob die Adresse funktioniert
> Also wer will überhaupt mit und kann wann und wann nicht, außerdem sonst noch irgendwelche Wünsche an diese Adresse schicken und dann versuche ich es möglichst vielen Recht zu machen. Schreibt bitte auch dazu ob ihr eine Mitfahrgelegenheit braucht oder noch jemanden mitnehmen könnt.
> Da gegen meinen Vorschlag niemand protestiert hat wird es eine ~30km/1000hm Tour im Pfälzerwald, Startpunkt zwischen Landau und Neustad (Fahrzeit von Karlsruhe 45-60min) mit Einkehr im Hohe-Loog Haus. Das ganze auf wunderschönen Waldtrails die eigentlich für jeden fahrbar sind. Das heißt aber nicht, dass es für die Freunde härterer Gangart langweilig wird und Waldwege werden wo möglich vermieden  Eingeladen ist jeder der Lust auf eine geile Tour mit netten Leuten hat, egal ob Brasilianer oder nicht. Da es keine Aufnahmeformulare gibt ist es eh jedem selbst überlassen ob er sich für einen Brasilianer hält oder net, die Brandzeichen sind auch gerade ausgegangen.



...gut Eike und nu einfach mal etwas warten....


----------



## Eike. (10. Oktober 2008)

Schaun mer mal dann seh ma scho. Was ist eigentlich mit Stammtisch nächste Woche? *Donnerstag 16.10. im Vogelbräu Karlsruhe*? Fürn Biergarten ist es inzwischen ja Abends eher ein bischen frisch also sollten wir (diesmal wirklich) einen Tisch reservieren und dafür müsste ich in etwa wissen wieviele kommen.


----------



## Eike. (13. Oktober 2008)

Da es bisher nicht gerade Jubelschreie gab ist wahrscheinlich auch niemand enttäuscht wenn ich von meiner Seite her dem Stammtisch absage. Ich werd in den nächsten Wochen einige Wohnungsbesichtigungen machen müssen und kann mir deswegen keinen Abend sicher freihalten.


----------



## matou (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich würd sagen wir verbinden eine der nächsten Touren einfach mit einem Zwischenstop an einer Futter-/Tränkstation - vielleicht auch zum Ausklang einer Tour - z.B. Wildbad-Trail-Runde (nicht Bikepark) und zum Schluss in die Grünhütte ab dort gehts nur bergab - oder - oder - oder....

Wer nicht will oder nicht in die Puschen kommt hat Pech


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. November 2008)

Ich brauch eure Hilfe. Bau mir grad ein HT auf, um den Kinderanhänger zu ziehen und brauche noch einen Vorbau mit 31,8er Klemme. Wenn möglich Stummelvorbau. Hat wer was abzugeben?


----------



## Eike. (3. November 2008)

Ich hab noch den von meinem Speci, das ist aber ein 90er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (8. November 2008)

Hallo! Habs schon mit den Kollegen beim Kraichgau N8ride gehabt. Ich such nen Tacho den man dauerbeleuchten kann. Hab den Sigma 1606L bei dem man die Beleuchtung einschalten kann, die aber nach kurzer Zeit wieder ausgeht. Klar das das auf die Batterie geht, wär aber zweitrangig! Hat einer von euch Erfahrung mit den Trelock Computern?


----------



## wookie (10. November 2008)

ist das nicht schön?



sind ein paar teile von meinem neuen bike, dem noch der rahmen fehlt. *grummel* der voitl-fuzzi hat mich schon zum x-ten mal versetzt. wenigstens kann ich mir die zeit mit einspeiche(l)n vertreiben.

@*VotecOli*:
http://www.trelock.de/trelock/t2/de/produktdetails.php?id=fc535&pfad=info
wäre das nicht was.


----------



## kermit* (10. November 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> ist das nicht schön?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



boah, wie geil schaut das denn alles aus! 
Was für Felgen kommen drumherum? Wieder DT 5.1er?

Bin aufs fertige Radel gespannt


----------



## wookie (10. November 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> boah, wie geil schaut das denn alles aus!
> Was für Felgen kommen drumherum? Wieder DT 5.1er?
> 
> Bin aufs fertige Radel gespannt



ja, DT 5.1
stylo kurbel
Elixir CR (auch mit schön rot)
und sonst alles schwarze teilchen


----------



## Mathias7D (10. November 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> ja, DT 5.1
> stylo kurbel
> Elixir CR (auch mit schön rot)
> und sonst alles schwarze teilchen



Hi wookie,

wenn der Rahmen zu den schon vorhandenen Teilen passt, dann würde ichs später im ZSB gern mal live sehen 

Gruß Mathias


----------



## matou (11. November 2008)

Du kriegst die Tür nicht zu - ist das geil! 

Ich hoffe du hast im Geschäft eine Möglichkeit dein Bike mit rein zu nehmen oder besser neben den Schreibtisch zu stellen? Ich würde es so nicht mehr aus den Augen lassen!


----------



## andi1969 (11. November 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> ist das nicht schön?
> 
> 
> 
> sind ein paar teile von meinem neuen bike, dem noch der rahmen fehlt. *grummel* der voitl-fuzzi hat mich schon zum x-ten mal versetzt. wenigstens kann ich mir die zeit mit einspeiche(l)n vertreiben..



*Wouuuhhh geil wookie...besabber die Teile aber nicht zu sehr.
Bin auf den Rahmen gespannt...der braucht aber sehr lang...hast ja im Sommer schon davon erzählt.*


----------



## wookie (11. November 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *...der braucht aber sehr lang...*



ja, das mit dem steuerrohr für die Cannondale Fatty ist komplizierter als gedacht. ein durchmesser von 1.5625"  das auch noch genau 134,64 mm hoch sein muss 

aber es geht voran, habe jetzt schon die lagerschalen zum ausmessen bekommen und das steuerrohr muss "nur" noch gedreht werden.


----------



## Eike. (11. November 2008)

So viel Aufwand für eine mittelmäßige Gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (11. November 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> So viel Aufwand für eine mittelmäßige Gabel?



*Quark....mit 20mm mehr Federweg wär das Teil mein Favorit( das einzige von Canonental das ich gut finde)*


----------



## wookie (11. November 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> So viel Aufwand für eine mittelmäßige Gabel?



was macht für dich eine gute gabel aus?


----------



## Eike. (11. November 2008)

Ich hab keine eigenen Erfahrungen mit der Fatty aber nach dem was man so ließt ist es ja eher eine mittelmäßige Gabel - nicht schlecht aber eben auch nichts besonderes (von der Funktion). Deswegen halt die Frage ob sich da der Aufwand lohnt ein Bike speziell an diese Gabel anzupassen? Das war jetzt gar nicht abwertend gemeint, kam vielleicht ein bischen falsch rüber.


----------



## matou (11. November 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> So viel Aufwand für eine mittelmäßige Gabel?


Oh, ich fand die Gabeln von Cd immer genial - die Fatty in der 80mm Version am Hardtail - was willst du mehr. Bocksteif und wartungsarm. Ausserdem kann man das Ding ja noch tunen lassen - Eighty Aid machts glaub ich noch.


----------



## wookie (11. November 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich hab keine eigenen Erfahrungen mit der Fatty aber nach dem was man so ließt ist es ja eher eine mittelmäßige Gabel - nicht schlecht aber eben auch nichts besonderes (von der Funktion). Deswegen halt die Frage ob sich da der Aufwand lohnt ein Bike speziell an diese Gabel anzupassen? Das war jetzt gar nicht abwertend gemeint, kam vielleicht ein bischen falsch rüber.



*nachteile*:

wenn man sein bike auf DH trimmt, dann langen kaum 8 cm federweg.
erscheinbungsbild / manche finden das es gewöhnungsbedürftig
ich weis nicht ob die gabel für 203 mm bremsscheiben ausgelegt ist. ich glaube das es nicht so ist. habe aber schon sehr lange am stück 203 gefahren ohne probleme.
"quasi" nur in cannondale rahmen fahrbar
teures cannondale spezialwerkzeug nötig
es kann kein "nicht cannondale händler" garantie geben oder service machen
es lässt sich nur ein spezieller vorbau verwenden. (große klemm-
durchmesser) gibt es von HOPE oder von Cannondale. Hope kostet ab 99 
EUR . habe mir aber auf ebay ein 40 EUR exemplar geschossen in 
neu von privat 
gabel baut etwas hoch im rahmen. darum sollte der rahmen dafür 
speziell angefertigt werden. - nicolai, mi-tech, voitl und noch ein 
paar andere exonten machen das. kostet so zwischen 70 und 90 EUR 
aufpreis

es muss auch beachtet werden das die älteren modelle aus einer günstigen baureie ohne zugstufen-einstellung und viel zu hoher viskosität der dämpfung gebaut wurden. die dinger haben kaum angesprochen  nicht zu vergessen die 4,5 cm fatty aus 1996 

*vorteile*:

ansprechverhalten (es müss kaum ein losbrechmoment überwunden 
werden da weniger als die hälfte an dichtungen nötig als bei 
normalen gabeln)
haltbarkeit / ich habe schon einige RS und MZ gefahren, leider 
mussten die nach mind. 4000 km immer so dolle in den service das 
mich das zu viel geld und zeit gekostet hat. meine fatty fahre ich 
jetzt seit ca 2,5 jahren (ca 26 tkm) OHNE eine einzige wartung. das 
einzige was ich da gemacht habe ist den luftdruck anzupassen und 
zweimal das wälzlager zu fetten.
gabel ist sehr verwindungssteif (wie ne starrgabel eben)
wiegt nur 1250 gr.
kaput (im sinne von brechen oder verbiegen) kriegt man die auch 
nich
gut platzierte Lockouthebel (da wo die ahead-kappe sitzt)
man darf sein bike ruhig mit dem hochdruckreiniger bepieseln, in 
die fatty kommt so schnell nix rein.

vor einigen jahren war für "all mountain" auch kaum federweg nötig. 
aber wenn man den marketing-fuzzies glauben mag, kommt man heute 
ohne 10 cm federweg erst garnicht mehr ans ziel. 

natürlich macht es auch mir spaß mit dem nitrous 16cm/17cm dem berg runter zu brettern. aber dafür muss ich mich eben auch um die gabel kümmern.

die gabel ist für mich einfach top, weil ich sie einbauen will und so lange wie möglich vergessen möchte.


----------



## kermit* (11. November 2008)

Wenns die Fatty auch in 1 1/8" und mit 16cm FW gäbe, könnte ich sie mir im Spicy vorstellen, da müsste ich jedenfalls keine Angst vor Kratzern auf den Standrohren haben...  (und wehe, jetzt empfiehlt einer Parallelogrammgabeln! )

Wie sieht bei dem komischen Steuerrohrmaß eigentlich mit dem Steuersatz aus? (Hab noch nie was mit CD-Rädern zu tun gehabt...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (11. November 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Wie sieht bei dem komischen Steuerrohrmaß eigentlich mit dem Steuersatz aus?



ja klaro, der steuersatz ist natürlich auch noch so ne sache.
die lagerschalen benötigen die richtige größe. sonst passen sie nicht in das cannondale steuerrohr rein.

durch den großen durchmesser sind die lager sehr haltbar. - aber die lagerschale bekommt man nur von cannondale.  wer will auch schon so ein steuersatz kaufen? wenn man sich ein cannondale kauft, ist schon einer eingebaut. und kaputt er auch kaum.

die lager an sich kann man für 18 EUR nachkaufen, aber die lagerschale ist schwer zu bekommen.

es gibt auch noch reduzier-steuersätze, welche aus dem cannondale-maß ein 1,5" oder ein 1,8" machen um eine normale gabel einbauen zu können. die gibts auch von anderen herstellern.

edit: versuche es doch mit Parallelogrammgabeln  wenn die lager nicht immer so dumm ausschlagen würden, wäre das ja direkt ne alternative


----------



## votecoli (11. November 2008)

Hey Wookie, geile Teile! Sehn wirklich zum anbeißen aus. Hoffe du hast mit dem Komplettbike viel Spaß!
Genau den Tacho hab ich gemeint. Wollte nur mal sehen ob jemand Erfahrung damit hat! Naja ich werds mal probieren!
Hab mit dem Schwager vom Hr.Voitl (Hr.Steiner) die ja zusammen Votec gemacht haben nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Bin öfters bei ihm in Pforzheim gewesen und hab meine GS4 tunen lassen!


----------



## Oskar1974 (11. November 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> ist das nicht schön?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr ,sehr geil!!
und die beste Gabel dazu 

Grüße
Patrick


----------



## Eike. (17. November 2008)

Da die 2008er Saison langsam aber sicher zu Ende geht und bei geilen Touren gigantisch viele Bilder gemacht wurden wird es mal Zeit für einen 
DIAABEND!!!
Bevor es um so nebensächliche Details wie das Wann und Wo geht hab ich ein paar Fragen:

Hat überhaupt jemand Lust dazu oder ist das vielleicht immernoch spießig?
Wer hat ein großes Wohnzimmer und einen guten Wischmopp (für danach)
Da die Technik mit der Zeit vorangeschritten ist bringt uns mein Diaprojektor nicht viel, kann deswegen vielleicht jemand einen Beamer besorgen oder nennt so ein Gerät gar sein Eigen? Um einen Computermonitor herumsitzen ist nicht gut für die Atmospähre


----------



## wookie (17. November 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Da die 2008er Saison langsam aber sicher zu Ende geht und bei geilen Touren gigantisch viele Bilder gemacht wurden wird es mal Zeit für einen
> DIAABEND!!!
> Bevor es um so nebensächliche Details wie das Wann und Wo geht hab ich ein paar Fragen:
> 
> ...



"kinoraum" inkl. beamer hätte ich. (sogar kuschelsitze)
kinder und frau sind für die nächsten 5 wochen in urlaub
leider wohne ich halt im albtal
wischmopp habe ich auch, nur an der bedienung haperts noch bissl

edit: Wir könnten natürlich ein paar teile kranked, New World Disorder oder Chain Reaction guggen


----------



## Eike. (17. November 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> "kinoraum" inkl. beamer hätte ich. (sogar kuschelsitze)
> kinder und frau sind für die nächsten 5 wochen in urlaub
> leider wohne ich halt im albtal
> wischmopp habe ich auch, nur an der bedienung haperts noch bissl



Super, das Wo ist geklärt  Ich schätze mal große Teile der Zielgruppe sind über das Albtal gar nicht unglücklich, aber du hättest wegen uns nicht gleich die ganze Familie in die Verbannung schicken müssen


----------



## kermit* (17. November 2008)

Albtal ist gut 
Bedienung ist gar nicht so wichtig: Wenn du uns den Weg zum Kühlschrank zeigst, schaffen wir das auch alleine  

Ich find die Idee subber.


----------



## matou (17. November 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> DIAABEND!!!
> 
> Hat überhaupt jemand Lust dazu oder ist das vielleicht immernoch spießig?
> Dabeieiei!!







wookie schrieb:


> "kinoraum" inkl. beamer hätte ich. (sogar kuschelsitze)
> kinder und frau sind für die nächsten 5 wochen in urlaub
> leider wohne ich halt im albtal
> wischmopp habe ich auch, nur an der bedienung haperts noch bissl
> ...



Das fänd ich toll - ist ja nur ein Katzensprung 
Ich hätt zusätzlich noch Roam, Trailhunter Gardasee, Vertrider Garda/Dolo/etc anzubieten...


----------



## Eike. (17. November 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> edit: Wir könnten natürlich ein paar teile kranked, New World Disorder oder Chain Reaction guggen





matou schrieb:


> Ich hätt zusätzlich noch Roam, Trailhunter Gardasee, Vertrider Garda/Dolo/etc anzubieten...



Trailhunter Finale kann ich auch noch beisteuern. So langsam müssten wir den Dia_abend_ dann aber zu einem Bilder- und Video_wochenende _ausbauen 

Mist schon wieder eine neue Seite. Also hier der Übertrag damit keiner sagt er häts nicht gesehen:
Diaabend mit den Bildern von 2008 und ein paar Videos in Wookies Heimkino. Wer und wann?


----------



## rossi-v (17. November 2008)

Hej - gute Idee ich bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (18. November 2008)

ich auch


----------



## matou (18. November 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Trailhunter Finale kann ich auch noch beisteuern. So langsam müssten wir den Dia_abend_ dann aber zu einem Bilder- und Video_wochenende _ausbauen



Wir können es ja so machen...
(1) Diashow läuft auf alle Fälle - ich denke hier sollten sich die "üblichen" Gruppen abstimmen und das Beste raussuchen
(2) Videos kann jeder mitbringen und es kann vor Ort abgestimmt werden was die Mehrheit sehen will - die Bikevideos sind idR ja nicht allzu lang.


Wann wollen wir es denn stattfinden lassen? Unter der Woche/WE?
Ich kann nur vom 28.11.- 01.12. nicht - ansonsten bin ich flexibel.

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (18. November 2008)

Bei mir ist es genauso. Bis auf den 28.11 ist mir alles recht aber am 4. Advent geht bis zum nächsten Jahr in den Schnee


----------



## wookie (18. November 2008)

05.12.2008
Ist ein Freitag


----------



## matou (18. November 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> 05.12.2008
> Ist ein Freitag


Passt.


----------



## Eike. (18. November 2008)

Ist notiert.


----------



## kermit* (18. November 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> 05.12.2008
> Ist ein Freitag




Optimal! 

An dem Abend lädt die Regierung einige Freundinnen nach Hause ein und jetzt weiß ich endlich, wohin ich vor derem Gegacker fliehen kann


----------



## Eike. (25. November 2008)

Es gibt was neues von meinem vorzeitig verschiedenen Fat Albert. Ich hab Schwalbe über die Homepage mein Leid geklagt und hatte schon am nächsten Tag eine Antwort, dass ich den Reifen zur Überprüfung einschicken soll. Und jetzt ein paar Tage später habe ich die Nachricht bekommen, dass der Fehler als Garantiefall annerkannt ist und ich einen neuen Fat Albert Rear bekomme


----------



## kermit* (25. November 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Es gibt was neues von meinem vorzeitig verschiedenen Fat Albert. Ich hab Schwalbe über die Homepage mein Leid geklagt und hatte schon am nächsten Tag eine Antwort, dass ich den Reifen zur Überprüfung einschicken soll. Und jetzt ein paar Tage später habe ich die Nachricht bekommen, dass der Fehler als Garantiefall annerkannt ist und ich einen neuen Fat Albert Rear bekomme


Was Reklamationen angeht ist Schwalbe absolut vorbildlich (habe selber ja schon insgesamt 6 Reifen und 2 Schläuche von denen geschickt bekommen...), aber die Qualität ihrer Produkte verlangt dies leider auch. Bei meinem Muddy Mary GG FR zeigt sich zw. Stollen und Mantel schon das Gewebe... glaube nicht, dass das so gewollt ist.

Wieso fragst du nicht nach einem Fat Albert front? Hinten fährst du doch den Michelin vom Dirk, oder?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (25. November 2008)

Vorne hab ich ja noch den Fat Albert in der weichen Version, der tut seinen Dienst astrein und wär hinten wahrscheinlich gleich runtergeritten. Der Michelin hat zwar ein tolles Profil aber ein bischen wenig Volumen. Bei den schnellen Trails in der Pfalz hab ich da schon ein paar unangenehme Durchschläge gehabt. Bin mal gespannt wie sich der neue Fat Albert am Hinterrad macht. Ein bischen weniger Verschleiß als beim alten wär ganz nett.


----------



## iTom (25. November 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Optimal!
> 
> An dem Abend lädt die Regierung einige Freundinnen nach Hause ein und jetzt weiß ich endlich, wohin ich vor derem Gegacker fliehen kann



Um gleich mal das Niveau zu heben:

Bist Du sicher dass die nur Gackern? Vielleicht geht da auch ne Orgie ohne Dich ab


----------



## iTom (25. November 2008)

Mal vorsichtig in die Runde fragen, ob überhaupt Interesse besteht, nach einem BM-SnowN8Ride?


----------



## matou (25. November 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Bei meinem Muddy Mary GG FR zeigt sich zw. Stollen und Mantel schon das Gewebe... glaube nicht, dass das so gewollt ist.



Sieht bei mir genauso aus - sowohl MM vorne als auch BB hinten - glaube nicht, dass es so gewollt ist. Ich werde wohl im Frühjahr - wenn die Schwalbe runter sind - mit Maxxis starten.
Oder die Reifen ständig auf Garantie umtauschen 



> Mal vorsichtig in die Runde fragen, ob überhaupt Interesse besteht, nach einem BM-SnowN8Ride?


Interesse generell schon - das wird bei mir aber erst Weihnachten werden - ich brauch erstmal wieder eine funktionierende Gabel und muss mir noch eine Halterung bzw Verlängerung fürs Kabel meiner Lampe bauen.


----------



## iTom (25. November 2008)

matou schrieb:


> ...
> Interesse generell schon - das wird bei mir aber erst Weihnachten werden - ich brauch erstmal wieder eine funktionierende Gabel und muss mir noch eine Halterung bzw Verlängerung fürs Kabel meiner Lampe bauen.



Hört sich schon mal nicht schlecht an, aber bei mir wird es höchstwahrscheinlich unter ungünstigen Umständen erst im Neujahr wieder klappen mit dem Snowriden und das dann Nachts.


----------



## kermit* (25. November 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Mal vorsichtig in die Runde fragen, ob überhaupt Interesse besteht, nach einem BM-SnowN8Ride?



Da sag ich mal ganz unvorsichtig: SICHER!

BM nachts macht Spaß, BM bei Schnee macht Spaß, da muss BM nachts im Schnee 2mal Spaß machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. November 2008)

Ich fahr den Minion in 1ply und kann echt nicht meckern. Bei der Gimmeldinger Runde fahren auch viele den Minion, und die fahren zweimal am WE bei jedem Wetter. Ihr kennt ja einige der Bande. Denke, dass das ein Qualitätsbeweis ist, dort gefahren zu werden.


----------



## iTom (25. November 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich fahr den Minion in 1ply und kann echt nicht meckern. Bei der Gimmeldinger Runde fahren auch viele den Minion, und die fahren zweimal am WE bei jedem Wetter. Ihr kennt ja einige der Bande. Denke, dass das ein Qualitätsbeweis ist, dort gefahren zu werden.



Nur ist es dort so, dass es dort regnen kann was es will, der Boden ist anschließend immer noch sandtrocken Da kann man fast alles fahren


----------



## Don Stefano (26. November 2008)

Außerdem gibt's inzwischen Einige, die mit Swampthings unterwegs sind.


----------



## matou (26. November 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt's inzwischen Einige, die mit Swampthings unterwegs sind.



Den hatte ich mir zum Herbstbeginn auch schon überlegt - kann jemand sagen wie breit der 2,5er Swampthing im Vergleich zum 2,4er BB oder 2,35er MM baut?

Danke und Gruss
René


----------



## Eike. (26. November 2008)

Laut Silberfische ist der Maxxis-typisch schmal. Die ETRTO Angaben passen bei Maxxis ja normal sehr gut und der 2,5er ist mit 55mm angegeben.  Für den Winter solltest du aber die 60a Mischung nehmen. Von der weichen ließt man, dass die bei Frost verhärtet.


----------



## iTom (26. November 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Den hatte ich mir zum Herbstbeginn auch schon überlegt - kann jemand sagen wie breit der 2,5er Swampthing im Vergleich zum 2,4er BB oder 2,35er MM baut?
> 
> Danke und Gruss
> René



Hier scheint er gelobt zu werden:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=367283


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. November 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Laut Silberfische ist der Maxxis-typisch schmal. Die ETRTO Angaben passen bei Maxxis ja normal sehr gut und der 2,5er ist mit 55mm angegeben.  Für den Winter solltest du aber die 60a Mischung nehmen. Von der weichen ließt man, dass die bei Frost verhärtet.



Bei Maxxis sind die ETRTO-Angaben mit Stollen gemessen, wobei Schwalbe und Conti die Stollen nicht mitmessen.

Deshalb fallen Maxxis immer etwas kleiner aus.


----------



## matou (26. November 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> 05.12.2008
> Ist ein Freitag



Servus zusammen,
wie schauts denn eigentlich aus - bisher haben sich ja nur Conny, Eike und Uwe gemeldet. Wie siehts denn bei dem Rest aus?

Schöne Fotos, Bikevideos, nette Leute


----------



## iTom (26. November 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> wie schauts denn eigentlich aus - bisher haben sich ja nur Conny, Eike und Uwe gemeldet. Wie siehts denn bei dem Rest aus?
> 
> Schöne Fotos, Bikevideos, nette Leute



Kann ich leider noch nicht sagen, wie es bei mir aussieht


----------



## mw1774 (27. November 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> 05.12.2008
> Ist ein Freitag



ich kanns selber noch nicht glauben, aber da bin ich im urlaub!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Messerharry (27. November 2008)

Tach zusammen.
Hat schon wer was über Uhrzeit gesagt?
Muß am Samstag GAAANNNZ früh raus, geh SUMO fahren in Bensheim(Kartbahn).
Und wie schauts mit Mundlabsal aus, sprich Happen,Pappen und Saufeze?


----------



## matou (27. November 2008)

Ich würd mal 18:30/19:00 Uhr vorschlagen...


----------



## Messerharry (27. November 2008)

Bringt dann jeder das was ihm mundet selber mit und dann tauschen wir.
Müste der wookie nur noch mal mit der Adresse rüberkommen, war zwar schon mal dort find´s aber nicht mehr.
Straße hab ich mir auch nicht gemerkt.


----------



## matou (27. November 2008)

...


Messerharry schrieb:


> Bringt dann jeder das was ihm mundet selber mit und dann tauschen wir.
> 
> Würd ich auch so sagen.
> 
> ...



Eike, soll ich Dich dann gleich aus KA mitnehmen?


----------



## Eike. (27. November 2008)

matou schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> Eike, soll ich Dich dann gleich aus KA mitnehmen?



Das wär natürlich ganz klasse


----------



## andi1969 (29. November 2008)

*.....ich mach ma Winterpause  (gähn) ist einfach nicht mein Wetter  und bleib im warmen.......Gute Nacht bis Frühjahr 
So zwischendurch mach ich mal etwas Endurobiken im Kraichgau, wer also mit will .......einfach melden.*


----------



## votecoli (29. November 2008)

Isch morge  am späde vormittag jemand unterwegs  ?????
I heb nämlich saumässig luscht zum fahre und mei Fra halts ned aus wenn e so uausglaschd bin, ich soll dann irgendwie brummich sei, oder so... I konn des ned versteh


----------



## andi1969 (30. November 2008)

votecoli schrieb:


> Isch morge  am späde vormittag jemand unterwegs  ?????
> I heb nämlich saumässig luscht zum fahre und mei Fra halts ned aus wenn e so uausglaschd bin, ich soll dann irgendwie brummich sei, oder so... I konn des ned versteh



*WINKE WINKE  isch han Dir ne PM geschriebbe*


----------



## votecoli (30. November 2008)

Oooooh Andi, jetzt hab ich dich verrückt gemacht und unser Besuch ist länger geblieben! Sorry!!!! Heut klappts nicht mehr, aber beim nächsten mal versprochen! Ich schäm mich auch,Ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (30. November 2008)

Heute bei schönem blauen Himmel nach Wildbad gefahren und meine neue Gabel ausprobiert: Es war soo geil, nur a bissl rutschig 




Mich hats zwar bei jeder Abfahrt (3xDH1, 4xDH2) gelegt, aber Schnee und Schlamm sind recht weich, von daher halb so wild


----------



## votecoli (30. November 2008)

Sieht richtig lecker aus das Teil!
@Andi69: Bist du mir noch böse????


----------



## Messerharry (30. November 2008)

Die Gabelfarbe ist aber gewagt!
Würd meinem DH´ler gut stehen, will´ste nicht gegen ne SCHWARZE gut eingefahrene und verkratzte 888 tauschen.


----------



## kermit* (30. November 2008)

hab die Gabel so gebraucht im Bikemarkt erstanden. Die Farbe war mir dabei relativ egal, aber ich finds ganz lustig.
Getauscht wird nich


----------



## andi1969 (1. Dezember 2008)

votecoli schrieb:


> Sieht richtig lecker aus das Teil!
> @Andi69: Bist du mir noch böse????



*nööö warum ...... hab meinem Rücken Ruhe gegönnt am Sonntagweils rumzikt das Teil*


----------



## Messerharry (2. Dezember 2008)

Tach, Freitad 5. Dec.Vornikolausigebikebilderundvideoveranstaltung steht doch noch, oder?
@wookie: brauch noch die Adresse, find die Straße nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (2. Dezember 2008)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Tach, Freitad 5. Dec.Vornikolausigebikebilderundvideoveranstaltung steht doch noch, oder?



Hmm, ich wüsst nichts anderes.

Hab grad ein passendes Bild gefunden, falls es am Freitag doch nicht klappt:










Messerharry schrieb:


> @wookie: brauch noch die Adresse


ich dann auch noch


----------



## Eike. (2. Dezember 2008)

Wookie sach doch watt


----------



## Messerharry (2. Dezember 2008)

sonst machemer´s wie auf dem Bild von Kermit.

Grüße an alle


----------



## wookie (2. Dezember 2008)

*bibber naaiin, nicht rasieren*
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...z=15&g=pfaffenrot,+silcherstraße+8&iwloc=addr

meine kids +frau sind frühzeitig aus der kur heimgekommen. also wenn wir uns ein bissl später treffen (19:30 Uhr ?) könnten, wären die kleinen schon im bett und wir könnten einen auf entspannt machen.

wie viele sind wir den?
bringt jemand einen schläpptop mit?

edit: sorry ich war etwas länger abwesend im forum, konnte also nicht gleich auf eure beiträge antworten


----------



## matou (2. Dezember 2008)

19:30 Können wir machen.
Eike ich würde Dich dann von Neurod aus mitnehmen - ist das ok für Dich? Ca. 19:15 Uhr?

Laptop bringe ich auf jeden Fall mit - da ich die Bilder nicht extra selektieren will. Der Laptop ist aber nicht der fitteste - für Videos wäre halbwegs "aktuelle" Technologie hilfreich 

Gruss René


----------



## wookie (2. Dezember 2008)

matou schrieb:


> 19:30 Können wir machen.
> Eike ich würde Dich dann von Neurod aus mitnehmen - ist das ok für Dich? Ca. 19:15 Uhr?
> 
> Laptop bringe ich auf jeden Fall mit - da ich die Bilder nicht extra selektieren will. Der Laptop ist aber nicht der fitteste - für Videos wäre halbwegs "aktuelle" Technologie hilfreich
> ...



DVD Player der auch avi kann habe ich.
aber wenn ihr euch 19:30 uhr treffen wollt, warum sollen wir uns dann schon 19:15 uhr treffen?

da ich die kids  um ca 19 uhr ins bett bringe, könnte es passieren das ich schon so ne halbe stunde benötige. gehen wir lieber auf nummer sicher und machen 19:45 bei mir. nicht das ihr sonst die ganze zeit rummsteht

kommt jemand mit dem bike ?  zwecks n8ride


----------



## matou (2. Dezember 2008)

Ok,ok 
Eike wollen wir uns 19:30 unten in Neurod am Bahnhof treffen?


----------



## Eike. (2. Dezember 2008)

Neurod = Etzenrot? Da ist die Bahn um 19:20 und 19:40 das passt also. Ich bring auch noch das neue Video von Biker-Hiker.at mit, bin grad dabei das auf DVD umzuwandeln. Ansonsten nehm ich den Laptop mal mit, da läuft mit VLC ja so ziemlich alles.


----------



## matou (2. Dezember 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Neurod = Etzenrot? Da ist die Bahn um 19:20 und 19:40 das passt also. Ich bring auch noch das neue Video von Biker-Hiker.at mit, bin grad dabei das auf DVD umzuwandeln. Ansonsten nehm ich den Laptop mal mit, da läuft mit VLC ja so ziemlich alles.


Ja, das ist die Bahn-Haltestelle an der ich Dich sonst immer mitgenommen habe. Machen wir 19:40 - wir fahren ja nur 10min...


----------



## Eike. (2. Dezember 2008)

Alles klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Dezember 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


>



Mit wieviel FW bist Du mit dem Bullit unterwegs?

Steel is real, nehm ich an?


----------



## kermit* (2. Dezember 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Mit wieviel FW bist Du mit dem Bullit unterwegs?
> 
> Steel is real, nehm ich an?



Hinten 178 mm
Vorne 200 mm

Der Rahmen ist aus Alu, falls du das meinst


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Dezember 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Hinten 178 mm
> Vorne 200 mm
> 
> Der Rahmen ist aus Alu, falls du das meinst



 Ganz doof bin ich jetzt auch nicht.

Ich meinte das Federmedium der Gabel.


----------



## Eike. (2. Dezember 2008)

Gibt es von der t8 überhaupt eine Luft-Version?


----------



## kermit* (2. Dezember 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Gibt es von der t8 überhaupt eine Luft-Version?


Ja gibts, aber ich wollte Stahlfeder.

@Dirk: War wohl ein Mistverständnis


----------



## matou (4. Dezember 2008)

Steel is real!
Sodele, der Ersatz ist nun da.  Ich hoffe die Pike ist kälteresistenter wie die Italo-Zicke! Jetzt brauchs nur noch halbwegs annehmbares Wetter am WE.


----------



## Eike. (4. Dezember 2008)

Die Version bestimmt, ist ja nicht viel mehr wie ein Magensiumrohr mit einer Stahlfeder drin  Ich hoff ja auch, dass am Wochenende mal wieder das Wetter mitmacht, der neue Hinterreifen ist immer noch jungfräulich. Obwohl, letztes Wochenende wars ja gar nicht schlecht aber da war ich irgendwie nicht so richtig tauglich bzw. der Tag halb vorbei bis ich aufgestanden war 
Wie wärs mal wieder mit der Pfalz? BM ist mir so kurz vor Beginn der Skisaison zu fußgefährlich.

Da seh ich grad: 2209g für eine Pike 327? Das ist ja heftig leicht. Haben die da noch mehr als nur das MotionControl weggelassen oder wiegt das so viel


----------



## matou (4. Dezember 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Die Version bestimmt, ist ja nicht viel mehr wie ein Magensiumrohr mit einer Stahlfeder drin


Des is mir Wurscht  meine alte Pace hatte auch nicht mehr drin und hat super funktioniert - bei der MZ hatte ich bis auf die Zugstufe auch alles ausgestellt.
Keine Ahnung warums so leicht ist - aber das MC kann schon um die 200g wiegen...

Auf Pfalz hab ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust - da ist meine Kondi im Moment zu schlecht.
Je nach Wetter Pforzheim, Hornisgrinde oder Bernstein wenns ganz mies wird...


----------



## kermit* (4. Dezember 2008)

Hab gerade einen interessanten Artikel über unseren Lieblingsspielplatz, den Wald, gelesen. Vielleicht interessierts ja jemanden:
Spiegel-Artikel

Ich denke jeder hat schon diese "Schneisen der Zerstörung" gesehn/befahren, die so ein Harvester hinterlässt. 


Aber Hauptsache, es gibt die 2,5 m Regel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (7. Dezember 2008)

Nachdem mein Voitl-traum sich nicht erfüllen konnte, habe ich nun bei Mi-Tech angefragt und sogleich bestellt.  Bei Voitl kam mir alles sehr sehr zäh vor. Er hatte sogar mal vergessen das er mir ein bike machen wollte. 

Die von Mi-Tech kamen mir um einiges kompetenter vor als Voitl. 
Ich habe innerhalt von 3 Tagen am Sonntag-Abend Antwort bekommen 

Bei Mi-Tech bekomme ich ein verstärktes Unterrohr, Verschliffene Schweißnähte, innen verlegte Züge, exzenter-Innenlager und mein Spezial-Steuerrohr.

Naja, so solls mal werden:




Geometrie habe ich nach meinen Wünschen anpassen lassen, allerdings ist es noch ein bissl kürzer als mein Cannondale, welches ja ersetzt werden soll. Also werde ich evtl. noch die Länge des Oberrohres vergrößern.

Ich freu mich schon wie Harry, das einzige was zum neuen bike noch fehlt ist der rahmen.

Bei der maximalen Reifenbreite von 2,35" zögere ich noch. Müsste ja eigentlich langen. aber ein 2,4er wäre ich schon gern mal gefahren.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (7. Dezember 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> Nachdem mein Voitl-traum sich nicht erfüllen konnte, habe ich nun bei Mi-Tech angefragt und sogleich bestellt.  Bei Voitl kam mir alles sehr sehr zäh vor. Er hatte sogar mal vergessen das er mir ein bike machen wollte.
> 
> Die von Mi-Tech kamen mir um einiges kompetenter vor als Voitl.
> Ich habe innerhalt von 3 Tagen am Sonntag-Abend Antwort bekommen
> ...


Sehr geil!! bin mal gespannt, wann solls denn fertig sein? (der Rahmen)


----------



## Eike. (7. Dezember 2008)

Innen verlegte Züge und das Exzenterinnenlage geben natürlich eine super cleane und edle Optik


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Dezember 2008)

Hast Du mal drüber nachgedacht, am Rahmen hinten gleich PM-Aufnahmen für die Bremse anbringen zu lassen?


----------



## kermit* (8. Dezember 2008)

Bin schon aufs Endprodukt gespannt! 
Welche Farbe bekommt der Rahmen?

Die Mi-Tech-Adresse gefällt mir übrigens


----------



## andi1969 (8. Dezember 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> Nachdem mein Voitl-traum sich nicht erfüllen konnte, habe ich nun bei Mi-Tech angefragt und sogleich bestellt.  Bei Voitl kam mir alles sehr sehr zäh vor. Er hatte sogar mal vergessen das er mir ein bike machen wollte.
> 
> Die von Mi-Tech kamen mir um einiges kompetenter vor als Voitl.
> Ich habe innerhalt von 3 Tagen am Sonntag-Abend Antwort bekommen
> ...



*Cool wookie aber innenverlegte Schaltzüge bei Rohloff Nabe......ob das so gut ist?????
Bei der machbaren Reifenbreite von Rahmen kannst Du ja mal Conti Mountain King´s in 2,4 versuchen, die passen auch gerade so durch den Hinterbau von meiner Specialized Rockhopper. Die müßten dann bei Deinem Rahmen auch passen....*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (8. Dezember 2008)

Mensch Wookie - das sieht schonmal super aus! Du dokumentierst dann aber bitte den Aufbau Schritt für Schritt im Forum oder? 




andi1969 schrieb:


> Cool wookie aber innenverlegte Schaltzüge bei Rohloff Nabe......ob das so gut ist?????


Hab noch nie eine Rohloff gehabt - wo liegt das Problem? Im Prinzip ist es doch egal ob du die Aussenhüllen einer herkömmlichen Schaltung oder einer Rohloff durchlegst 



andi1969 schrieb:


> Bei der machbaren Reifenbreite von Rahmen kannst Du ja mal Conti Mountain King´s in 2,4 versuchen, die passen auch gerade so durch den Hinterbau von meiner Specialized Rockhopper. Die müßten dann bei Deinem Rahmen auch passen....


Wenn dann lieber einen richtigen Reifen  Versuch mal die RubberQueen - die baut für einen 2,4er auch relativ "klein"


----------



## andi1969 (8. Dezember 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Mensch Wookie - das sieht schonmal super aus! Du dokumentierst dann aber bitte den Aufbau Schritt für Schritt im Forum oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Na schau doch mal Rohloffrahmen an ich find keinen mit innenverlegten Schaltzügen (war ja nur ne frage an Wookie)

..und sau schwehr..... ich denke wookie will auch Touren fahren und nicht nur BM abwärts und ich hab den 2.4 drauf der grippt/läuft super...*


----------



## matou (8. Dezember 2008)

Die RQ wiegt in real zwischen 700 und 750g - das finde ich für einen Reifen der hält was er verspricht nicht zuviel - auch nicht für einen Tourenreifen. Zum MK und SK - ich hab noch nie Reifen gesehen/erlebt die sich so schnell runterfahren und so wenig Kurvenhalt bieten!! Ich glaube auch nicht, dass wookie mit den MK oder auch RQ jeden Tag ins Büro fahren wird - da wird am WE eher mal der Reifen getauscht - dann kann man auch etwas richtiges nehmen! 

Wookie, je nachdem wo der Rahmen den Reifen limitiert kannst du Dir auch mal bei Maxxis den Ardent oder Advantage anschauen.


----------



## kermit* (8. Dezember 2008)

Die Conti Mountain Kings bin ich auch schon gefahren. Werd ich aber nie wieder 

Für meine Art von Mountainbiking ist der Reifen grober Unfug, auf Forstautobahnen mag der seine Daseinsberechtigung ja haben.


----------



## wookie (8. Dezember 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Sehr geil!! bin mal gespannt, wann solls denn fertig sein? (der Rahmen)



Lieferzeit 4-6 Wochen  - aber besser als nie. (voitl)



DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hast Du mal drüber nachgedacht, am Rahmen hinten gleich PM-Aufnahmen für die Bremse anbringen zu lassen?


nein habe ich noch nicht. stimmt, - soll ja der neuste schrei sein. nur doof das ich vorn ne gabel mit IS habe. also lasse ich es doch bei IS.



kermit* schrieb:


> Bin schon aufs Endprodukt gespannt!
> Welche Farbe bekommt der Rahmen?
> 
> Die Mi-Tech-Adresse gefällt mir übrigens


schwarz. eigentlich wollte ich mal schwefel-gelb-signal gelb haben, aber ich möchte den rahmen fahren bis er von alleine zerfällt. so habe ich mich für schwarz/glänzend entschieden das es mir nicht irgendwann zum halse raushängt. 



andi1969 schrieb:


> *Cool wookie aber innenverlegte Schaltzüge bei Rohloff Nabe......ob das so gut ist?????
> Bei der machbaren Reifenbreite von Rahmen kannst Du ja mal Conti Mountain King´s in 2,4 versuchen, die passen auch gerade so durch den Hinterbau von meiner Specialized Rockhopper. Die müßten dann bei Deinem Rahmen auch passen....*


ja das funktzioniat ohne probleme. die beiden (!) züge für die schaltung gehen vorne ins unterrohr und kommen hinten an der schaltung oder unter dem tretlager wieder raus.

hier ein bild von einem rohloff-voitl mit innen verlegten zügen:
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/1/6/1/9/_/large/IMG_6399.jpg
man beachte das "angeknickte" unterrohr, das mit gewallt passend gemacht wurde um an das steuerrohr zu passen 



matou schrieb:


> Mensch Wookie - das sieht schonmal super aus! Du dokumentierst dann aber bitte den Aufbau Schritt für Schritt im Forum oder?
> Wenn dann lieber einen richtigen Reifen  Versuch mal die RubberQueen - die baut für einen 2,4er auch relativ "klein"



ja, natürlich werde ich beschreiben wie alles zusammengebaut wird. eigentlich wollte ich ja bei voitl dabei sein wenn der rahmen geschweißt wird, aber Mi-Tech ist zu weit weg. so bleibt mir nur die doku vom zusammenbau.



matou schrieb:


> Die RQ wiegt in real zwischen 700 und 750g - das finde ich für einen Reifen der hält was er verspricht nicht zuviel - auch nicht für einen Tourenreifen. Zum MK und SK - ich hab noch nie Reifen gesehen/erlebt die sich so schnell runterfahren und so wenig Kurvenhalt bieten!! Ich glaube auch nicht, dass wookie mit den MK oder auch RQ jeden Tag ins Büro fahren wird - da wird am WE eher mal der Reifen getauscht - dann kann man auch etwas richtiges nehmen!
> 
> Wookie, je nachdem wo der Rahmen den Reifen limitiert kannst du Dir auch mal bei Maxxis den Ardent oder Advantage anschauen.



nen 2.4er werde ich natürlich nur für brutalo-ausritte montieren. "normale" MTB-Reifen sind auf dem weg zur arbeit nach einem monat so runter das sie für die tonne sind. habe mich da auf den Schwalbe Smart-Sam eingefahren, der hebt super lange und taugt noch für wald ganz gut.
danke für die reifen-tipps, die werde ich wieder rauskramen wenn mein bike mal fertig ist und ich ne neue pelle für hinten benötige.


----------



## Eike. (8. Dezember 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> nein habe ich noch nicht. stimmt, - soll ja der neuste schrei sein. nur doof das ich vorn ne gabel mit IS habe. also lasse ich es doch bei IS.



Ist doch egal was die Gabel für eine Aufnahme hat. Die aktuellen Bremsen haben ja so ziemlich alle PM Zangen, da würdest du dann bei einer 160er Scheibe zumindest hinten den Adapter sparen. Aber letztendlich ist der Vorteil ja minimal und den vermutlichen Aufpreis für so einen Sonderwunsch wohl kaum wert. Ich finds aber gut, dass immer mehr Bikehersteller auf PM wechseln, das ist einfach der bessere Standard


----------



## andi1969 (8. Dezember 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Für meine Art von Mountainbiking ist der Reifen grober Unfug, auf Forstautobahnen mag der seine Daseinsberechtigung ja haben.



*.....au dann darf ich also mit dem Mk nicht auf die Trails gut das Du das geschrieben hast ,ich fahr mit Conti nur noch Forstautobahn...ich hätt mir ja weh machen können oder noch schlimmer.....*


----------



## andi1969 (8. Dezember 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> ja das funktzioniat ohne probleme. die beiden (!) züge für die schaltung gehen vorne ins unterrohr und kommen hinten an der schaltung oder unter dem tretlager wieder raus.
> 
> hier ein bild von einem rohloff-voitl mit innen verlegten zügen:
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/1/6/1/9/_/large/IMG_6399.jpg
> man beachte das "angeknickte" unterrohr, das mit gewallt passend gemacht wurde um an das steuerrohr zu passen



*Ah ja... war nur weil die Leitungen für Rohloff bei den meisten Rahmen paralell verlaufen  und ich aus eigener Radmech Erfahrung mit Innenverlegten Zügen immer bööse geflucht habe beim montieren*


----------



## matou (8. Dezember 2008)

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass es wieder ausartet. Andi - du hast es mMn in in den falschen Hals bekommen. Es kann ja sein, dass Dir der Reifen ausreicht - vielleicht passt er ja auch für deine Brusel-"Enduro"-Touren. 

Aber! Conny hat nur seine Erfahrungen bezogen auf seinem Einsatzbereich mitgeteilt. Ebenso beim mir - ich hab Ihn schon "damals" am Storck getestet - also nix BM o.ä. - und da hab ich schon festgestellt, dass der Reifen für SchwaWa-Trails nicht taugt und dass er sich rasant runterfährt!


----------



## wookie (8. Dezember 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Ah ja... war nur weil die Leitungen für Rohloff bei den meisten Rahmen paralell verlaufen am Rahmen und ich aus eigener Radmech Erfahrung mit Innenverlegten Zügen immer bööse geflucht habe beim montieren*



ja, hoffentlich ist das mit den innen verlegten zügen eine gute idee. 

*pro:*
saubere optik
kann weniger abreißen
die leitungen können nicht mehr schmtzig werden

*contra:*
klappern der leitungen wenns mal ruppiger wird
verlegen der züge ist aufwendiger (z.b.: hydraulik-leitung der bremse)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (8. Dezember 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> ja, hoffentlich ist das mit den innen verlegten zügen eine gute idee.
> 
> 
> *contra:*
> ...



*.....oh ja besonders bei Hydraulikbremsen....ne sieht schon toll aus hatte das an meiner Hawk Enduro (Bremsleitung wie Schaltzüge) und hab übelst geflucht beim Hydraulikleitung einbauen.....*


----------



## kermit* (8. Dezember 2008)

Ihr seit auch doof: Man muss das Loch so weit aufbohren, dass der Bremssattel durchpasst!
Alles easy 



Ganz kurz zur Reifensache:
Für mich stehen Conti MK und Nobby Nic auf einer Stufe, und beides taugt mir null. Wenn jemand mit denen zufrieden ist, ist doch prima.


----------



## andi1969 (8. Dezember 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin, dass es wieder ausartet. Andi - du hast es mMn in in den falschen Hals bekommen. Es kann ja sein, dass Dir der Reifen ausreicht - vielleicht passt er ja auch für deine Brusel-"Enduro"-Touren.
> 
> Aber! Conny hat nur seine Erfahrungen bezogen auf seinem Einsatzbereich mitgeteilt. Ebenso beim mir - ich hab Ihn schon "damals" am Storck getestet - also nix BM o.ä. - und da hab ich schon festgestellt, dass der Reifen für SchwaWa-Trails nicht taugt und dass er sich rasant runterfährt!



*HÄÄÄh in was ausartet das bezog sich nur auf Froschkommetar Forstautobahn....und warum fühlst Du Dich ans Bein gepinkelt und Oh Gott muss ich bei allen den dazufügen.....*


----------



## andi1969 (8. Dezember 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Ihr seit auch doof: Man muss das Loch so weit aufbohren, dass der Bremssattel durchpasst!
> Alles easy
> 
> 
> ...



*Shit kermit das hättest Du mir 1998 mal sagen sollen  ich hätte mich weniger geplagt....

Na klar für euer Ding sind die nix......und wenn jemand mit denen unzufrieden ist, ist doch prima*


----------



## kermit* (8. Dezember 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> HÄÄÄh  in was ausartet


Reifendiskussionen arten auf mtb-news eigentlich *immer* aus.
Das ist ein Naturgesetz.

Aber belassen wirs dabei.


----------



## andi1969 (8. Dezember 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Reifendiskussionen arten auf mtb-news eigentlich *immer* aus.
> Das ist ein Naturgesetz.
> 
> Aber belassen wirs dabei.



*Schade ich hab schon Popkorn und Bier bereitgestellt*


----------



## matou (8. Dezember 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *HÄÄÄh in was ausartet Forstautobahn....und warum fühlst Du Dich ans Bein gepinkelt*


...na deswegen...


kermit* schrieb:


> Reifendiskussionen arten auf mtb-news eigentlich *immer* aus. Das ist ein Naturgesetz.


...ist einfach Macht der Gewohnheit.

P.S. es ist ganz schön anstrengend beim zitieren den Text zwischen deinen Smilies zu finden


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Dezember 2008)

By the way: Den NN gibts auch als Trekkingradreifen. 

Wollt ich nur mal angemerkt haben.


----------



## Eike. (8. Dezember 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> By the way: Den NN gibts auch als Trekkingradreifen.
> 
> Wollt ich nur mal angemerkt haben.



Geh, des nennt sich heutzutage doch twäntineiner und ist total hipp weil das die ganzen Hipp-Setter in GOC (god's own country) machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Dezember 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Geh, des nennt sich heutzutage doch twäntineiner und ist total hipp weil das die ganzen Hipp-Setter in GOC (god's own country) machen.



Ich wollt so ein Rad net mal gayschenkt. 

Fährst Du eigentlich momentan Rad oder Ski?


----------



## Eike. (8. Dezember 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich wollt so ein Rad net mal gayschenkt.
> 
> Fährst Du eigentlich momentan Rad oder Ski?



Im Moment ausschließlich Sofa  Aber vom 22.12 bis Anfang Januar bin ich in Bayern und zur Zeit sieht ja alles nach einer klasse Skisaison aus


----------



## andi1969 (8. Dezember 2008)

matou schrieb:


> P.S. es ist ganz schön anstrengend beim zitieren den Text zwischen deinen Smilies zu finden



* Na einfach kann ja jeder sollst ja auch etwas Spass dabei haben.....*


----------



## rossi-v (8. Dezember 2008)

*Wie sieht es eigentlich mit einem Weihnachtsstammtisch aus?*

Bspw. nächste Woche Mo., Di. oder Mi.?

KA-Innenstadt? oder Weihnachtsmarkt?

Interesse?

rossi


----------



## kermit* (8. Dezember 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> *Wie sieht es eigentlich mit einem Weihnachtsstammtisch aus?*
> 
> Bspw. nächste Woche Mo., Di. oder Mi.?
> 
> ...



Find ich ne gute Idee! Weihnachtsmarkt fänd ich super (und danach in die Pinte  )!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. Dezember 2008)

Finde ich ebenfalls super!! Wenn ich schon nicht auf dem Bike sitze kann ich ja einen Glühwein trinken. Wäre eigentlich dieser Thread ideal für Deinen Vorschlag !!

Ich kann wohl nur Mo/Di. Unter der Woche hat der Markt bis 21 Uhr offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossi-v (8. Dezember 2008)

Schön - schnelles Feedback, dann sammeln wir mal & entscheiden, wann & wo. 

Weihnachtsmarkt 
& eventl. danach Innenlocation.


rossi


----------



## andi1969 (19. Dezember 2008)

*Hab endlich die Aheadcap meiner Träume gefunden*






[/URL]


----------



## wookie (19. Dezember 2008)

was ist das für ein material (schraube) ?


----------



## andi1969 (19. Dezember 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> was ist das für ein material (schraube) ?



*Aluminium ......*


----------



## wookie (19. Dezember 2008)

ich würde die schraube noch hohl-bohren 
vorbau drauf, mit einer stahl-schraube festziehen, dann vorbau zuklemmen und schraube von der kappe gegen eine ultra-leichte tauschen.


----------



## andi1969 (19. Dezember 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> ich würde die schraube noch hohl-bohren
> vorbau drauf, mit einer stahl-schraube festziehen, dann vorbau zuklemmen und schraube von der kappe gegen eine ultra-leichte tauschen.



*.....och Du ich bin damit vollstens zufrieden.....und was macht das Dosenprojekt Herr Sehr Behaart ist das Gestell schon da*


----------



## wookie (19. Dezember 2008)

nein, gestell noch nicht da. steckt noch in produktion. ist erst eine von 4-6 wochen lieferzeit vergangen. vielleicht machen die ja schneller weil es feiertage gibt


----------



## andi1969 (19. Dezember 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> nein, gestell noch nicht da. steckt noch in produktion. ist erst eine von 4-6 wochen lieferzeit vergangen. vielleicht machen die ja schneller weil es feiertage gibt



..bäää das ist ja schlimmer als warten auf das Christkind erst 1 Woche ...ich hätt da auf mind. 3 getippt

*Ach im falle das Du noch mal Lust hättest, im Kraichgau ein paar Trails zu surfen( bei Tageslicht) meld Dich einfach....*


----------



## matou (19. Dezember 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Hab endlich die Aheadcap meiner Träume gefunden*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab noch eine hier liegen - mit gekürzter Schraube und noch ohne Schriftzug drauf 5 Gramm 
Schönes Teil! Aus Erfahrung würde ich den Vorbau aber mit einer normalen Kappe festziehen und dannach wieder tauschen - die Carbon-Ti flext ziehmlich.


----------



## wookie (19. Dezember 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ..bäää das ist ja schlimmer als warten auf das Christkind erst 1 Woche ...ich hätt da auf mind. 3 getippt
> 
> *Ach im falle das Du noch mal Lust hättest, im Kraichgau ein paar Trails zu surfen( bei Tageslicht) meld Dich einfach....*



trails surfen mache ich natürlich immer gerne.

irgendwie habe ich momentan wenig freizeit, so nutze ich lokalen trails und spare mir kostbare zeit für anfahrt und abfahrt. wenn mal wieder "gute zeiten" kommen wirds bestimmt mal mit dem kraichgau klappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (19. Dezember 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Ich hab noch eine hier liegen - mit gekürzter Schraube und noch ohne Schriftzug drauf 5 Gramm
> Schönes Teil! Aus Erfahrung würde ich den Vorbau aber mit einer normalen Kappe festziehen und dannach wieder tauschen - die Carbon-Ti flext ziehmlich.



Das ist doch krank  

Meine Ahead-Kappe wird mit ner schönen 12.9 Schraube geklemmt und gut.

Sind vllt. ein paar Gramm mehr, aber wie viel Watt spart man denn effektiv?


Will keine Diskussion lostreten, aber Leichtbau bei Ahead-Kappen, Titan Schrauben etc. ist doch nur ne nette Marketing-Masche, oder?! 
Gibts btw. schon Titan-Pins für Plattform-Pedale?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. Dezember 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Das ist doch krank
> 
> Meine Ahead-Kappe wird mit ner schönen 12.9 Schraube geklemmt und gut.
> 
> ...



Ich bin dem Leichtbautrend auch aufgesessen. Mir haben sie eine Headsetkralle- und -Schraube mit Loch in der Mitte verkauft. Wo soll das noch hinführen?


----------



## wookie (19. Dezember 2008)

zuerst an haltbarkeit und dann an leichtigkeit denken 
helium in die reifen und in den rahmen


----------



## kermit* (19. Dezember 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich bin dem Leichtbautrend auch aufgesessen. Mir haben sie eine Headsetkralle- und -Schraube mit Loch in der Mitte verkauft. Wo soll das noch hinführen?



Kannst du damit deinen 5 kg-Laufradsatz kompensieren?


----------



## matou (19. Dezember 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Das ist doch krank


Och du an meinem alten Bike sahs gut aus...jetzt liegt sie ja nicht ohne Grund nur noch rum  hält eben nicht wirklich.




kermit* schrieb:


> Meine Ahead-Kappe wird mit ner schönen 12.9 Schraube geklemmt und gut.


Die Schraube hat aber noch einen anderen Grund, oder


----------



## Waldgeist (19. Dezember 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Das ist doch krank
> 
> Meine Ahead-Kappe wird mit ner schönen 12.9 Schraube geklemmt und gut.
> 
> Sind vllt. ein paar Gramm mehr, aber wie viel Watt spart man denn effektiv?



das ist doch nur dazu da, den *Weihnachtgansspeckgürtel *zu kompensieren!


----------



## kermit* (19. Dezember 2008)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> das ist doch nur dazu da, den *Weihnachtgansspeckgürtel *zu kompensieren!



Bei den paar Gramm, die man spart, muss die Gans aber magersüchtig sein


----------



## wookie (19. Dezember 2008)

was gibt es bei euch am heilig(oder auch nicht)-abend zu essen?


----------



## Eike. (19. Dezember 2008)

Schaumermal. Ne ganze Gans haben wir einmal gemacht. War schon ein ziemliches Highlight weil keiner so genau wusste wies funktioniert und jedes Rezept im Internet anders war  Auf jeden Fall gibts nix was man mit einer Carbon-Aheadkappe kompensieren könnte  aber seit die Stahlpike am Stumpjumper ist ist in der Richtung eh nichts mehr zu retten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (19. Dezember 2008)

Na was gibts wohl am 24. ?
Kartoffelsalat und Wienerwürstchen 
...die anderen beiden Tage gehen wir essen - da gibts Gans und Wild 

Also nichts was man mit Leichtbau kompensieren kann - im Gegenteil es muss stabiler werden.

Edith wars:
Übrigens! Seit gestern werden die Tage wieder länger!


----------



## iTom (19. Dezember 2008)

matou schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Edith wars:
> Übrigens! Seit gestern werden die Tage wieder länger!



Bist Du Dir da sicher? Am 21. ist erst die Wintersonnenwende. Erst ab dann werden die Tage wieder länger.


----------



## matou (19. Dezember 2008)

...laut Sonnenuntergang.de  ja - bin ich mir sicher 

Ist meine trusted Site für "WielangehabichnachdemBöroZeitzumBikenbisesdunkelwird" ...


----------



## wookie (19. Dezember 2008)

. flasch gepostet


----------



## kermit* (19. Dezember 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> was gibt es bei euch am heilig(oder auch nicht)-abend zu essen?



Diese Leute haben Geschmack: 
http://neue-ess-klasse.de/2007/12/18/traditionelles-essen-an-heiligabend/
 



Wollte eigentlich noch Radeln gehn heute, aber hier ists so eklig feucht, Nebel (Sichtweite max. 50 m), matschig, dass ich doch lieber daheim bleibe...


----------



## iTom (19. Dezember 2008)

matou schrieb:


> ...laut Sonnenuntergang.de  ja - bin ich mir sicher
> 
> Ist meine trusted Site für "WielangehabichnachdemBöroZeitzumBikenbisesdunkelwird" ...



Mit ner Hope Epic oder ner Lupine oder was ähnlichem wäre Dir das nicht mehr so wichtig. Da kannst auch noch nachts um 1 Uhr ausm Büro kommen und noch radeln gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (19. Dezember 2008)

Geschmacksache - ich habs ausprobiert und fands auf Dauer langweilig! Ich bin eher für Sonne - macht einfach mehr Spaß


----------



## andi1969 (19. Dezember 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Das ist doch krank
> 
> Meine Ahead-Kappe wird mit ner schönen 12.9 Schraube geklemmt und gut.
> 
> ...



*Stimmt daher fährt ja mein Scott nicht gelle, sondern steht nur rum.....*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. Dezember 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Kannst du damit deinen 5 kg-Laufradsatz kompensieren?



Ich wette, deiner ist nicht leichter, wie meiner.


----------



## andi1969 (23. Dezember 2008)

Allen mal Fröhliche Weihnachten  und viele Geschenke usw......
und demnächst gibt uns seit 2 Jahren.....


----------



## Waldgeist (23. Dezember 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Weinachten


des isch jo zum heule..


----------



## Eike. (23. Dezember 2008)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> des isch jo zum heule..



Jaja manche von uns sind nah am Wasser gebaut


----------



## matou (23. Dezember 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Allen mal Fröhliche Weinachten  und viele Geschenke usw......
> und demnächst gibt uns seit 2 Jahren.....



HoHoHo...danke...ich wünsch Euch auch ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch


----------



## Deleted 4120 (23. Dezember 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Allen mal Fröhliche Weihnachten  und viele Geschenke usw......
> und demnächst gibt uns seit 2 Jahren.....


Na da schließe ich mich doch gleich mal an!!!!


----------



## wookie (23. Dezember 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Allen mal Fröhliche Whainachten  und viele Geschenke usw......
> und demnächst gibt uns seit 2 Jahren.....



gruppenzwang, ich kann nix dafür. euch und euren liebsten auch alles gute.


----------



## kermit* (23. Dezember 2008)

Bei uns hieß es früher: 
"Wer Weihnachten falsch schreibt, kriegt keine Geschenke."    

Trotzdem:

*Wünsch euch allen ein frohes Fest und nen guten Rutsch!
Auf viele schöne Touren im neuen Jahr!*


Wegen Gruppenzwang:


andi1969 schrieb:


> Allen mal Fröhliche Wayne-achten  und viele Geschenke usw......
> und demnächst gibt uns seit 2 Jahren.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (23. Dezember 2008)

*..ich hab´s korrigiert..bin auch nur Mensch....und nicht unfehlbar*


----------



## iTom (23. Dezember 2008)

Da will ich mich nicht vorenthalten
Auch von mir schöne Weihnachten und nen guten Rutsch

























Man sieht sich


----------



## Joerg_1969 (23. Dezember 2008)

Wenn hier schon so nett miteinander umgegangen wird  und sich alle liebhaben ...

Auch von mir die besten Wünsche zur Weihnacht und zum neuen Jahr.

Vielleicht klappt es ja nach den Feiertagen noch mal mit einem gemeinsamen Ausritt?


Viele Grüße,
Jörg


P.S.: Ich hab' mich jetzt mal dem Gruppenzwang entzogen, es genügt ja, dass man hier aus lauter Gruppenzwang mit dem Rad fährt


----------



## rossi-v (23. Dezember 2008)

Jupp, ich wünsche Euch alle ein frohes Fest & einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Grüsse aus Dresden

rossi


----------



## andi1969 (23. Dezember 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Wenn hier schon so nett miteinander umgegangen wird  und sich alle liebhaben ...
> 
> Auch von mir die besten Wünsche zur Weihnacht und zum neuen Jahr.
> 
> ...





*Yes Jörg.......wink mit dem Zaunpfahl*


----------



## Oskar1974 (23. Dezember 2008)

Auch ich wünsche schöne Feiertage und nen guten Ritt ins neue Jahr.
Wie siehts denn aus diese Woche oder am WE mit ner Ausfahrt !?

Lasst euch reich beschenken !

Grüße euer Oskar


----------



## iTom (23. Dezember 2008)

Ne große Ausfahrt wird es meinerseits nicht geben. Wahrscheinlich eher eine kleine Trailgeschichte aufm Eichelberg oder evtl. noch aufm Michaelsberg am 1. Weihnachtsfeiertag. Es gibt ein paar schöne Abschnitte bei denen man ein bisschen Sattelruntermachen üben kann


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. Dezember 2008)

*Wünsch euch allen ebenfalls schöne Weihnachten. *

Werd am Samstag in der Pfalz fahren.


----------



## andi1969 (24. Dezember 2008)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Auch ich wünsche schöne Feiertage und nen guten Ritt ins neue Jahr.
> Wie siehts denn aus diese Woche oder am WE mit ner Ausfahrt !?
> 
> Lasst euch reich beschenken !
> ...



*Kukuck Pat schau mal im Warmduscher Fred nach.....schön das Du auch noch am Leben bist*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (24. Dezember 2008)

wir wünschen euch auch mal frohe weihnachten....


----------



## wookie (24. Dezember 2008)

gleich stehen die kinder vom mittagsschlauf auf und wir machen bescherung 

der papa durfte sich natürlich vergewissern das in allen geschenken das richtige drin ist 

ich hatte fast eine stunde nur damit verbracht dem kristkind (frau) zu erklären das es die geschänke auch unter einen krummen baum legen darf.


----------



## iTom (24. Dezember 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> ...



Ich hätte jetzt fast damit gerechnet, dass Du solche Beamer, wie Du bei der Nachtfahrt dabei hattest, an den Baum bindest.


----------



## andi1969 (24. Dezember 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> gleich stehen die kinder vom mittagsschlauf auf und wir machen bescherung
> 
> der papa durfte sich natürlich vergewissern das in allen geschenken das richtige drin ist
> 
> ich hatte fast eine stunde nur damit verbracht dem kristkind (frau) zu erklären das es die geschänke auch unter einen krummen baum legen darf.



*Ouh da hat sich der Papa ein paar Avid Elixir gegönnt, nicht schlecht Herr Specht*


----------



## Don Stefano (29. Dezember 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Ah ja... war nur weil die Leitungen für Rohloff bei den meisten Rahmen paralell verlaufen  und ich aus eigener Radmech Erfahrung mit Innenverlegten Zügen immer bööse geflucht habe beim montieren*


Hm, habs grad erst gesehen, *einen* Rohloff Rahmen mit innenliegenden Zügen kennt ihr schon noch:






Montieren ist natürlich kein Spaß und die Bremsleitung muss man auch abschrauben und hinterher entlüften. Aber wie oft muss man die Rohloff-Züge oder Bremsleitung wechseln?

_Edith sagt: Apropos - Falls jemand morgen nachmittag Bock auf ne kurze Wattkopfrunde hätte, der Schmodder sollte eigentlich gefroren sein._


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. Dezember 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> _Edith sagt: Apropos - Falls jemand morgen nachmittag Bock auf ne kurze Wattkopfrunde hätte, der Schmodder sollte eigentlich gefroren sein._



Ist das "morgen" der 29. oder der 30.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (29. Dezember 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ist das "morgen" der 29. oder der 30.?


heute


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. Dezember 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> heute



Sorry.


----------



## andi1969 (29. Dezember 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> heute



*Ahhrg zu späht....schade *


----------



## Don Stefano (29. Dezember 2008)

Neuer Versuch: morgen Vormittag?


----------



## Cook (29. Dezember 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


>


Was für eine aufgeräumte Optik! (Flaschenhalter muß noch weg ) Wer baut denn Sattelstützen mit 50mm Durchmesser? Nein, sehr schönes Ratt, wirklich!


----------



## Don Stefano (29. Dezember 2008)

Flaschenhalter muss im Sommer dran sein, weil ich da lieber ohne wärmenden Rucksack fahre. Im Winter bleibt er auch dran, das ist mir zuviel Schrauberei 

Das Bike hatte ich kurz nach dem Aufbau hier schon vorgestellt. Der Sattelstützendurchmesser ist aber "nur" 42 mm.  Und wenn die runter genudelt ist, kommt ein Reduzierstück und eine Stütze mit Standard Maß rein.


----------



## Cook (29. Dezember 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Flaschenhalter muss im Sommer dran sein, weil ich da lieber ohne wärmenden Rucksack fahre. Im Winter bleibt er auch dran, das ist mir zuviel Schrauberei
> 
> Das Bike hatte ich kurz nach dem Aufbau hier schon vorgestellt. Der Sattelstützendurchmesser ist aber "nur" 42 mm.  Und wenn die runter genudelt ist, kommt ein Reduzierstück und eine Stütze mit Standard Maß rein.


Hatte ich damals anscheinend überlesen. Hast du da auf der Stylo ein FSA Kettenblatt?


----------



## Don Stefano (30. Dezember 2008)

Cook schrieb:


> Hast du da auf der Stylo ein FSA Kettenblatt?


Jup, das hat zwar einen kleinen Spalt bis am Anschluss zur Kurbel, ist aber meist mit Dreck zugeschmiert.


----------



## Cook (30. Dezember 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Jup, das hat zwar einen kleinen Spalt bis am Anschluss zur Kurbel, ist aber meist mit Dreck zugeschmiert.


aah gut, Hauptsache es funktioniert . 
Hab mir nämlich grad für meine Truv.Kurbel das schmale DH-FSA-KB bestellt, ist ja recht günstig. Es gibt einfach kaum Auswahl für 1-fach vorne. Hatte auch  schon Gebhardt-Blätter, aber ewige Lieferzeit. Dann bin ich mal in froher Erwartung...

P.S.: Sorry und Danke an die Brasilianer für das kurze Ausleihen dieses Pfreds...


----------



## wookie (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe es schon im brasilianer-westweg-freg geschrieben:

*Heute (Dienstag 30.12.2008) alle bitte "Wanderlust" um 21:00 Uhr im WDR anguggen!
*

Da gibt es einen West-Weg Bericht *freu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (30. Dezember 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> Ich habe es schon im brasilianer-westweg-freg geschrieben:
> 
> *Heute (Dienstag 30.12.2008) alle bitte "Wanderlust" um 21:00 Uhr im WDR anguggen!
> *
> ...



*Okee Herr Sehrhaarig wird gemacht und guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr*


----------



## Deleted 4120 (30. Dezember 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> Ich habe es schon im brasilianer-westweg-freg geschrieben:
> 
> *Heute (Dienstag 30.12.2008) alle bitte "Wanderlust" um 21:00 Uhr im WDR anguggen!
> *
> ...



shit keine Zeit, einer von Euch Freaks kann dass doch bestimmt digital aufnehmen und mir zur Verfügung stellen, woooooookie  !!!!


----------



## kletterprofi (31. Dezember 2008)

oh, schade, verpasst. mal schauen ob es heute morgen eine Wiederholung gibt.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. Januar 2009)

*Ein gutes neues Jahr!!!!*


----------



## rossi-v (1. Januar 2009)

Happy new year !!!


----------



## andi1969 (1. Januar 2009)

*An alle kleinen Brasilis-und Brasilianerinnen ein schönes neues Jahr 2009 *
*und das alle wieder mehr zum biken kommen( kleiner Wunsch meinerseits)*


----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. Januar 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> und das alle wieder mehr zum biken kommen( kleiner Wunsch meinerseits)[/FONT][/B]


Ohhh den Wunsch hege ich auch und habe ich mir für 2009 fest vorgenommen!!!!


----------



## kletterprofi (1. Januar 2009)

Von mir auch alles liebe und gute zum neuen Jahr und das alle Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen. 

cu Jürgen


P.S.: Taten statt Vorsätze


----------



## Curtado (1. Januar 2009)

Auch von mir ein gutes und gesundes neues Jahr 2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (1. Januar 2009)

Von mir auch ein gongretes neues Jahr


----------



## Oskar1974 (1. Januar 2009)

Dito


----------



## Messerharry (2. Januar 2009)

So, bin auch wieder im Lande.

Von mir natürlich auch a guads neis Joar


----------



## matou (2. Januar 2009)

Das wird ja schon zum Gruppenzwang 

Ich wünsch Euch auch ein gesundes neues Jahr! Taten statt Vorsätze - find ich gut 

Gruss René


----------



## wookie (3. Januar 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Gruppenzwang



bin mit dabei! alles gute, auch wenn wir schon "mitten" im neuen sind ...


----------



## Eike. (3. Januar 2009)

Mein Vorsatz für 2009 ist es nicht dem Gruppenzwang nachzugeben und da Taten gefordert sind kann ich euch leider keinen guten Rutsch gewünscht haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (3. Januar 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Mein Vorsatz für 2009 ist es nicht dem Gruppenzwang nachzugeben und da Taten gefordert sind kann ich euch leider keinen guten Rutsch gewünscht haben



Pah, dann halt nicht - heißt das du möchstes jetzt nicht mehr mit uns biken gehen?


----------



## iTom (3. Januar 2009)




----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Januar 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Pah, dann halt nicht - heißt das du möchstes jetzt nicht mehr mit uns biken gehen?



Wollte er noch nie, vermute ich. Aber er hatte halt nicht wirklich Alternativen. Insofern hatte er keine andere Wahl. Hätte ja auch schlimmer für ihn kommen können. 

Von mir auch alles Gute fürs neue Jahr. Taten statt Vorsätze.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. Januar 2009)

Hat von euch einer einen PM nach PM 185 nach 203 -Adapter fürs VR daheim rumliegen, den er nicht mehr braucht?


----------



## andi1969 (4. Januar 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hat von euch einer einen PM nach PM 185 nach 203 -Adapter fürs VR daheim rumliegen, den er nicht mehr braucht?



*...nein leider nicht..... aber ich hab meine Brille wieder*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. Januar 2009)

Wo war sie? Im Rucksack?


----------



## andi1969 (4. Januar 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wo war sie? Im Rucksack?



*nee..... lag braf auf dem Hardcoretrail und hat auf mich gewartet....*


----------



## Eike. (7. Januar 2009)

Wie schauts denn mit einem neuen Anlauf für den Bilderabend aus?


----------



## wookie (7. Januar 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn mit einem neuen Anlauf für den Bilderabend aus?



mein angebot steht noch 
freitags oder samstags wenn die kids im bett sind (so ab 19:15 Uhr) könnte ich den keller rocken ^^

essen könnte man bestellen (pizza) oder auch selber machn.


----------



## Eike. (7. Januar 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> mein angebot steht noch
> freitags oder samstags wenn die kids im bett sind (so ab 19:15 Uhr) könnte ich den keller rocken ^^
> 
> essen könnte man bestellen (pizza) oder auch selber machn.



Super  
Damit wir mit dem Datum nicht ewig rummachen schlage ich einfach mal den 23. oder 24.1 vor. Wenn jemand damit gar nicht glücklich wird können wir immer noch nach einem andern Termin schauen. Also wer will und kann oder kann da nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (7. Januar 2009)

Wookie - ich finds super - danke! 

23.01. ist bei mir soweit frei - find ich einen guten Termin. Samstag find ich immer ein bisschen ungeschickt - weil man(n und Frau ) da ja meist unterwegs ist.

Gruss René


----------



## wookie (8. Januar 2009)

Ich fühle mich so als müsste ich meine neuste Erungenschafft herzeigen:
1,5kg 7075 T6 AlZnMgCu1,5 





wenns fertig ist  gibt das mal die lagerschalen für die gabel und spacer für den vorbau.


----------



## iTom (8. Januar 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich so als müsste ich meine neuste Erungenschafft herzeigen:
> 1,5kg 7075 T6 AlZnMgCu1,5
> 
> 
> ...



Für Spacer kann ich mir das noch vorstellen, aber für Lagerschalen Ist das nicht zu weich?


----------



## wookie (8. Januar 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Für Spacer kann ich mir das noch vorstellen, aber für Lagerschalen Ist das nicht zu weich?



fahrkomfort ... 
nene, 7075 - härter geht alu nimmer


----------



## kermit* (8. Januar 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Für Spacer kann ich mir das noch vorstellen, aber für Lagerschalen Ist das nicht zu weich?


Dein Rahmen ist auch aus Alu. Ist der weich?







Edit: Mal ohne Faxen, wenn du dir anschaust, welche Einsatzgebiete das Material hat, glaube ich, das wird halten 

http://www.leichtmetalltechnik.at/html/enaw_7075__3_4365_walzplatten.html


----------



## Phil88 (8. Januar 2009)

Hallöchen zusammen,

ich hab mir in den letzten Tage mal still und heimlich eure Threads hier durchgelesen, ihr scheint ja ne ganz lustige Truppe zu sein 

seit 2 wochen bin ich stolzer besitzer eines cube ams pro *freu* bin aber noch ein absoluter grünschnabel, ich bin vor 2-3 jahren mit meinem inzwischen durch unfalltod auf den "7 Bergen" verstorbenen kalkhoff ein bisschen über den roberg, wattkopf und kreuzelberg in ettlingen geradelt, aber eigentlich nur auf den wegen, also single-trails oder so bin ich noch keine gefahren.

muss mir jetzt noch ein bisschen kleinkram zulegen, klick-schuhe hab ich noch keine, flaschenhalter, ne kleine satteltasche, klamotten und so krims krams halt. und wenn die temperaturen hier mal wieder angenehmer werden, dann werd ich auch fleisig mit dem fahren anfangen. erst ma bisschen kondition aufbauen und mich ans radl gewöhnen...
wenn ich mal ein bisschen fit bin, hättet ihr dann was dagegen wenn ich mich euch mal anschließe? oder wir können uns ja auch so erstmal kennen lernen wenn ihr mal irgendwas ohne drahtesel macht...

ich bin 20 Jahre alt, studier maschinenbau in Karlsruhe an der Uni und komme aus Ettlingen, wenn ihr aufm dem Wattkopf rumradelt wisst ihr ja wo das is 

wieviele und wie alt seid ihr so? und wo und wie weit fahrt ihr so im normalfall? auch mal mit rad in die bahn und woanders ne tagestour?

Ansonsten erst mal schöne Grüße 
Phil


----------



## Eike. (9. Januar 2009)

Servus Phil

Du bist natürlich herzlich eingeladen bei uns mitzufahren. Sobald du zweimal hintereinander den Wattkopf oder Kreuzelberg hochkommst ohne vom Rad zu fallen reicht das schon für kleine Touren. Sag einfach Bescheid wenn du mal Lust hast und mach dir keine Sorgen um die Fitness, bisher hats noch jeder überlebt  Ich kenn um Ettlingen einige schöne Trails und Touren in verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgraden. Und wenns dann konditionel und technisch anspruchsvoller werden soll geht der Spaß erst richtig los 
Wieviele wir sind ist schwer zu sagen, das wechselt immer so ein bischen, ist ja kein Verein. Aber bei den Touren sinds meistens zwischen 3 und 5, manchmal aber auch deutlich mehr vor allem wenn wir uns mal bei den Pfälzern einklinken, die haben immer Riesentruppen am Start. Das Alter liegt dabei normalerweise zwischen Anfang Zwanzig und ist nach oben offen 
Im letzen Jahr waren wir meistens bei Bad Herrenalb unterwegs, mit der S1 (oder wars die S11?) ist das bequem ja zu erreichen. Wir fahren aber auch schonmal etwas weiter weg (Murgtal, Bad Wildbad, Pfälzer Wald, ...), immer wie gleichen Trails zu fahren wird halt auch irgendwann langweilig. Mir persönlich hat es im letzten Jahr der Pfälzer Wald besonders angetan, das Wegenetz da ist einfach gigantisch.
Selbstverständlich kannst du auch mal zum Stammtisch kommen wenn wir mal wieder einen auf die Beine bekommen. Bleib einfach an unseren Threads dran, da wird alles besprochen und angekündigt.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Januar 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> ...



Warst Du zu lange im Kalten?  Er hat geschrieben, er sei Anfänger und Du verweist ihn an die AWP-Bande.


----------



## wookie (9. Januar 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> S1 (oder wars S11?)



kann mich nicht erinnern einen S11 trail gefahren zu sein, wo ist der?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (9. Januar 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> kann mich nicht erinnern einen S11 trail gefahren zu sein, wo ist der?


Das war auch mein erster Gedanke 
Musste den Satz auch 2 mal lesen, um den Sinn zu erfassen 
Wer wookies Spruch nicht versteht, klickt hier

@Phil: Glückwunsch zum neuen Rad! Die Trails am Wattkopf sind schon recht anfängertauglich, da kann man sich langsam ans Trailfahren rantasten. Die meisten Sachen in Bad Herrenalb sind da schon anspruchsvoller.


----------



## Eike. (9. Januar 2009)

Pah, Individualverkehr-verwöhnte Banausen. Als S-Bahnfahrender Studi weis man was gemeint ist


----------



## matou (9. Januar 2009)

Pah Eike - du Chauffeur verwöhnter Banause 

Phil, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike! Wie schon gesagt wurde ist der Wattkopf genau das richtige Einstiegsrevier - dort findest du für den Anfang genug Trails zum üben. Bei den Brasilianern findest du eigentlich jede Art des Mountainbikens (und nein - dirten ist kein Mountainbiken ) - du kannst die je nach Belieben gerne mit dranhängen.

Gruss René


----------



## andi1969 (9. Januar 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Warst Du zu lange im Kalten?  Er hat geschrieben, er sei Anfänger und Du verweist ihn an die AWP-Bande.



*zuviel Höhenluft genossen unser Eike.....*

*@ Phil ....viel Spass am Wattkopf und herzlich willkommen bei uns....*


----------



## kletterprofi (9. Januar 2009)

Hallo Phil, 

auch von mir willkommen. Ich bin auch noch recht frisch dabei und man hat mich auch auf Tour mitgeschleppt, trotz schlechter Kondition. 

Und das mit der Ausrüstung kommt dann auch erst alles nach und nach komplett zusammen. 

Habe mir gerade ein Edge 605 (220.-) gekauft, aber leider erst jetzt gemerkt, dass ich da kein Pulsmesser anschließen kann, was ich eigentlich zum Trainieren wollte. Aber der Verkäufer würde den Kauf wieder Rückgängig machen. Meine Frage jetzt an alle, lohnt sich der Pulsmesser mit Gurt vom Edge 705 (429.-) (auf das müsste ich dann umsteigen) oder ist der Preisunterschied, der doch enorm ist, nicht gerechtfertigt?


----------



## Eike. (9. Januar 2009)

200â¬ wegen dem Pulsmesser? Im Leben nicht. Ich persÃ¶nlich brauch es beim Biken Ã¼berhaupt nicht aber wenn du wirklich einen willst hol dir einfach noch eine Laufuhr mit Pulsfunktion. Die gibts zB von Ciclo oder Polar schon fÃ¼r unter 50â¬. Ich hÃ¤tte eine HAC2 Limited inkl. Brustgurt, kaum benutzt fÃ¼r 25â¬ abzugeben. Die hab ich mir mal zum Laufen geholt aber inwischen hab ich den HAC4, den kann ich dafÃ¼r auch nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (9. Januar 2009)

kletterprofi schrieb:


> Hallo Phil,
> 
> auch von mir willkommen. Ich bin auch noch recht frisch dabei und man hat mich auch auf Tour mitgeschleppt, trotz schlechter Kondition.
> 
> ...



200â¬ never ever!!! Mal ganz davon abgesehen gibts den 705 auch wesentlich billiger !!! Bring den 605 zurÃ¼ck und kauf Dir den 705 oder behalt den 605, aber dann hast Du auch wieder 2 GerÃ¤te am Lenker.


----------



## andi1969 (9. Januar 2009)

kletterprofi schrieb:


> Hallo Phil,
> 
> auch von mir willkommen. Ich bin auch noch recht frisch dabei und man hat mich auch auf Tour mitgeschleppt, trotz schlechter Kondition.
> 
> ...



*huii 200 Möhren für den Pulsmesser extra..... dann kauf Dir lieber einen günstigen Polarpulsmesser extra.....

..und so schlecht hast Du Dich auf der Runde nicht geschlagen*


----------



## iTom (9. Januar 2009)

kermit* schrieb:


> Dein Rahmen ist auch aus Alu. Ist der weich?



Wird die Stabilität nicht in erster Linie durch die Geometrie bestimmt?



> Edit: Mal ohne Faxen, wenn du dir anschaust, welche Einsatzgebiete das Material hat, glaube ich, das wird halten
> 
> http://www.leichtmetalltechnik.at/html/enaw_7075__3_4365_walzplatten.html



[/QUOTE]
Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass Stahlkugeln sich in einer Aluschale bewegen und durch die Schläge von Außen (während der Fahrt) in die Alulegierung einhämmern...
Oder verstehe ich hier etwas falsch


----------



## votecoli (9. Januar 2009)

kletterprofi schrieb:


> Hallo Phil,
> 
> auch von mir willkommen. Ich bin auch noch recht frisch dabei und man hat mich auch auf Tour mitgeschleppt, trotz schlechter Kondition.
> 
> ...


Also ich hab den 705 am Lenker und bin super zufrieden da eben alles drinn ist! Hab ihn damals für 300 Euro neu beim elektr. Hafen geschossen! Allerdings ohne Trittfrequenz! Die gabs wenig später ebenfalls neu für 15 Eu . Einfach mal kucken!
Ach übrigens, bin jetzt nach 3 Wochen Texas wieder reif für ne Tour!!!


----------



## kletterprofi (10. Januar 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Also ich hab den 705 am Lenker und bin super zufrieden da eben alles drinn ist! Hab ihn damals für 300 Euro neu beim elektr. Hafen geschossen! Allerdings ohne Trittfrequenz! Die gabs wenig später ebenfalls neu für 15 Eu . Einfach mal kucken!
> Ach übrigens, bin jetzt nach 3 Wochen Texas wieder reif für ne Tour!!!


Das günstigte Angebot liegt bei 329.-Euronen für den 705er, aber dann vermutl. ein ausländisches Modell. Hat glaube ich die Problematik, dass wenn du das Update draufspielt zeigt er nur noch die Sprachen an, wo das Gerät herkommt. Wenn du dann eines aus China hast.........


----------



## votecoli (10. Januar 2009)

Also meiner kam aus Ägypten!!!!!!!! Zweimal upgedatet ohne Probleme! Funktioniert einwandfrei! Soweit ich noch weiß geht es um die Basiskarten! Man muß halt ein wenig Gedult haben und nicht was Sofortkaufen. Ersteigern eben! Du hast halt die Möglichkeit deinen Puls genau mit ins Training einzubeziehen. Wie gesagt ich kanns nur empfehlen!


----------



## Eike. (10. Januar 2009)

Für einen Hobbysportler ist einer grafische Pulsauswertung doch überflüssiger Schmarrn, was soll das bringen? Das höchste der Gefühle wäre für mich ja noch eine Überwachung  während der Tour um den Maxpuls nicht zu überschreiten (obwohl das der Körper dir eh schnell klar macht) oder in einem bestimmten Bereich zu trainieren. Aber da ich nicht trainiere sondern aus Spaß fahre brauch ich es nicht.


----------



## matou (10. Januar 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Für einen Hobbysportler ist einer grafische Pulsauswertung doch überflüssiger Schmarrn, was soll das bringen? Das höchste der Gefühle wäre für mich ja noch eine Überwachung  während der Tour um den Maxpuls nicht zu überschreiten (obwohl das der Körper dir eh schnell klar macht) oder in einem bestimmten Bereich zu trainieren. Aber da ich nicht trainiere sondern aus Spaß fahre brauch ich es nicht.



Seh ich ähnlich - selbst "früher" hab ich den Pulsmesser nur benutzt um den aktuellen Puls während des Trainings zu überwachen um in einem bestimmten Bereich zu bleiben. Dafür reicht aber auch eine einfache Pulsuhr. Sobald du irgendwann während des Trainings etwas Spaß haben willst und auf einem Trail, Anstieg oder sonstigen etwas mehr Gas gibst ist die Aussagekraft der  Aufzeichnung eh für den Podex.

Ich würde mir - wenn du Wert darauf legst - von Polar oder Ciclo ein Einstiegspulsmesser kaufen und gut.


----------



## votecoli (10. Januar 2009)

Euren Aussagen kann ich soweit zustimmen! Auch ich benutze den Pulsmesser zur überwachung bestimmter Bereiche! Ach, und fahren macht mir mit Pulsmesser auch Spaß. Allerdings gings ja um die Fragestellung Edge 605 oder 705? Und wenn dann EIN Gerät und nicht noch so n überflüssiges Ührchen irgendwo!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. Januar 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> 200â¬ never ever!!! Mal ganz davon abgesehen gibts den 705 auch wesentlich billiger !!! Bring den 605 zurÃ¼ck und kauf Dir den 705 oder behalt den 605, aber dann hast Du auch wieder 2 GerÃ¤te am Lenker.


sag ich doch !!
*klugschei$$ermodus an* beim nÃ¤chsten Mal erst erkundigen, dann kaufen !! *klugschei$$ermodus aus*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kletterprofi (11. Januar 2009)

Bring den Sch..605 am Montag zurück und hole den 705. Der Händler hat mir einen guten Preis?!?! zugesichert und die Rücknahme des 605 geht klar.
Dann habe ich alles was ich brauche in einem Gerät .....und vermutlich noch viel mehr.


----------



## matou (14. Januar 2009)

So, ich bin wieder voll einsatzbereit - meine alte Gabel ist aus der Reparatur zurück - die komplette ATA-Einheit & mehr wurde ausgetauscht 

Ein lustiger Flyer lag dabei...





...komisch, dabei musste ich spontan an dass Bild denken...Dirk du alter Suspension Fork Abuser


----------



## wookie (14. Januar 2009)

steht der 23.1 noch/überhaupt?


----------



## matou (14. Januar 2009)

Irgendwie hatten nur Eike und Ich uns zu Wort gemeldet 

*Haaallo Brazies - wie schauts denn aus?*


----------



## Eike. (14. Januar 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> steht der 23.1 noch/überhaupt?



Das hoffe ich doch sehr, ich hab mich beim letzten mal schon drauf gefreut. Also kommt Leute das wär wirklich traurig wenn es wieder nicht klappt!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (14. Januar 2009)

Sorry, wir haben das ganze WE Besuch da!!


----------



## rossi-v (15. Januar 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Irgendwie hatten nur Eike und Ich uns zu Wort gemeldet
> 
> *Haaallo Brazies - wie schauts denn aus?*




*Jaaaa, 23. geht, bin dabei.*


rossi


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Januar 2009)

matou schrieb:


>



Die Gabel ist zwar auch von MZ, aber da stand nirgends SL oder ähnliches drauf.


----------



## wookie (15. Januar 2009)

dan sind wir ja mind. schon zu viert - da lohnt sich ne pizza auf jeden fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (15. Januar 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> *Jaaaa, 23. geht, bin dabei.*
> 
> 
> rossi



Also wenn du jetzt auch noch anfängst, in pink zu schreiben, darfst du nicht mehr mit uns mitfahren!! 

Zuerst bauchfrei, jetzt pinke Schrift  Wo soll das nur hinführen!?



Bin am 23. wohl auch dabei


----------



## matou (15. Januar 2009)

war denk ich nur in Anlehnung an meine große Schrift.

So lange der nächste Schritt nicht so aussieht...


----------



## mw1774 (15. Januar 2009)

das ist *magenta!*

schreibberechtigung nur mit trikot, ihr unwürdigen.....


----------



## matou (15. Januar 2009)

Ich lehn mich jetzt mal weit aus dem Fenster...

Magenta hat nur im CGA-Standard eine Dahseinsberechtigung


----------



## mw1774 (15. Januar 2009)

cga, war das nicht in den 60igern? so mit 300x200 pixeln?
hab dich jünger eingeschätzt!


----------



## Waldgeist (15. Januar 2009)

mw1774 schrieb:


> cga, war das nicht in den 60igern? so mit 300x200 pixeln?
> hab dich jünger eingeschätzt!



und xt-Platine mit 4,22 Mhz und  512 KB Hauptspeicher ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (15. Januar 2009)

nene - es waren die Achtziger 
in den Sechzigern waren sie noch nicht ganz so weit


----------



## kermit* (15. Januar 2009)

Das geilste war sowieso der Turbo-Knopf an meinem 486er... hach, das waren noch Zeiten:
Wer kennt ihn noch?


----------



## matou (15. Januar 2009)

es lebe Commander Keen 

auch gut...aber neuer...


----------



## mw1774 (15. Januar 2009)




----------



## matou (15. Januar 2009)

du bist pervers!


----------



## wookie (15. Januar 2009)

wer haftet jetzt - evtl. der foren-betreiber? 
ich habe einen epileptischen anfall bekommen.


----------



## kermit* (15. Januar 2009)

Wenn wir schon dabei sind


----------



## andi1969 (15. Januar 2009)

matou schrieb:


> war denk ich nur in Anlehnung an meine große Schrift.
> 
> So lange der nächste Schritt nicht so aussieht...



*....oh Gott haben die Bübchen Angst vor Pink, Rosa ,und Magenta ich Finds Geil....*


----------



## andi1969 (15. Januar 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> wer haftet jetzt - evtl. der foren-betreiber?
> ich habe einen epileptischen anfall bekommen.



*alles Bürotussys nix gewöhnt geht das noch härter*


----------



## matou (15. Januar 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *alles Bürotussys nix gewöhnt geht das noch härter*



...neidisch aufs wohl temperierte Büro? 

Dabei sollte man doch wissen, dass man gerade am Bildschirmarbeitsplatz solchen Augenterror gewöhnt ist.

Das Specialized ist eigentlich ganz nett - vor allem durchdacht & mit Konzept aufgebaut im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Bikes - aber die Farbe ist nun mal Gayschmacksache....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (15. Januar 2009)

JUHUUUUUUUUUU  

*Er ist daaaaaa ...*

Mir gefällt er echt gut, entspricht voll meiner Wunschvorstellung. Und die Schweißnähte sind nicht als solche zu erkennen. Über ein Jahr hat es gedauert, ich hab gegrübelt von wem ich mir den Rahmen den machen lassen soll. - wäre fast bei Voitl geladen 

Habe extra auf jeglichen Aufkleber-Schnick-Schnack und irgendwelche Markensticker verzichtet. (Er ist von MiTech)


----------



## matou (15. Januar 2009)

Wow, herzlichen Glückwunsch! Mir steht immernoch der Mund offen - der ist echt toll verarbeitet! 

Hast du denn die Lagerschalen schon fertig?

Gruss René


----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. Januar 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> JUHUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> *Er ist daaaaaa ...*
> 
> ...



sehr geil!!!!  Hast es ja endlich geschafft. Bin ja mal sehr auf die roten Teile gespannt in Komposition mit dem schwarzen Rahmen  !!!


----------



## wookie (15. Januar 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Hast du denn die Lagerschalen schon fertig?



hab ich fast vergessen, habe sie vorgestern bei meinem daddy der firma gedreht. (ohne computer-drehbank - sozusagen per muskelkraft )

erstmal das grobe:








feinarbeiten und abdrehen:




grob mit stahlwolle poliert und gesäubert:




jetzt warten die noch auf ein entspannendes bad im eloxat  - natürlich in rot


----------



## matou (15. Januar 2009)

Haha, geil! Was meinst du schaffst du es noch bis zum WE bzw den Aufbau am WE?


----------



## wookie (15. Januar 2009)

Mit dem Aufbau bis zum WE wirds leider nix. Ich muss ja noch die Lagerschalen eloxieren, dazu muss ich sie noch wegschicken und abwarten.

aber ich bins ja gewohnt. ich habe ja über ein jahr gebraucht bis ich überhaupt einen rahmen hatte *G*


----------



## andi1969 (16. Januar 2009)

matou schrieb:


> ...neidisch aufs wohl temperierte Büro?



*..... Nö sitz im übertemperierten Zuhause im T-Shirt und barfuß.....*


----------



## Eike. (16. Januar 2009)

Wow, das sieht ja aus wie laminiert.


----------



## wookie (19. Januar 2009)

nach einiger zeit gebastel, ist mir ein zwischenstand gelungen:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/12329

leider sind noch die alte kurbel, sowie die original steuersatzschalen verbaut. die schalen müssen erst noch eloxiert werden und die kurbel hängt seit 1.Nov bei bike-mailorder fest *grummel*

ich habe mal den Hebie-Chainglider installiert. jetzt läuft die kette komplett gekapselt und hat kein kontakt mehr zum schmutz. sieht bissl gewöhnungsbedürftig aus, sitzt aber sehr fest und macht einen guten eindruck.

dank Eikes entlüftungskit konnte ich auch gleich die bremsen entlüften und ablängen.

was mir anfangs kopfzerbrechen bereitet hat war, wie bekommt man die züge im rahmen verlegt. die bekommt man ja nie da durchgefädelt. das sind keine durchgehenden röhrchen, sondern nur kleine stummel die in den rahmen hinein stehen. da habe ich dann einen alten schaltzug aufgedruselt und die 20-30 drähtchen auf einmal in den rahmen gesteckt. das erhöhte die trefferquote enorm und ich konnte die züge schnell verlegen.

morgen früh fahre ich das ding das erste mal aus. ein namen habe ich für "es" noch nicht, aber vielleicht fällt mir noch was ein. weiblich sollte der name auf jedenfall sein 

so jetzt gehe ich mal die augenringe kurieren. tschü


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (19. Januar 2009)

@wookie: Glückwunsch zum Radel, schaut wirklich sehr clean aus!  Mit der neuen Kurbel schauts bestimmt super aus!
Die Kettenverpackung finde ich überhaupt nicht schlimm. und ist v.a. zweckmäßig.

Aber was ich einfach nicht verstehe, ist wie man ohne Sattelschnellspanner Trails fahren kann.  
Naja, aber das liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass du schon Kinder hast und ich erst noch welche machen will/muss


----------



## Don Stefano (19. Januar 2009)

Sehr hüpsch!


----------



## matou (20. Januar 2009)

Uuuuund, wie fährt sich das Bike denn nun?


----------



## andi1969 (20. Januar 2009)

*Auf wookieeee sach mal wie läuft das Teil......*


----------



## wookie (20. Januar 2009)

fährt sich gut - aber ich kann nach der ganzen bastelei kaum was anderes sagen 
schwerpunkt ist weiter hinten, wegen der leichten gabel und dem ganzen schaltungs-kram der jetzt hinten liegt.

ich muss mich erst noch daran gewöhnen auch im stand schalten zu können und mein daumen oder zeigefinger zucken noch wenn ich schalten will. (die sind noch shifter gewöhnt)

die innen verlegten züge klappern bissl. mal sehen wie ich das beseitigen könnte.

fahre das ding jetzt erst ca 120km aber es fühlt sich alles so an als ob es gut hält.

ist immer ein komisches gefühl wenn man auf selbst eingespeichten rädern losfährt. und erst recht bei einer 2-fach gekreuzten rohloff. hatte sowas zuvor noch nie eingespeicht.

morgen fahre ich das erste mal ohne rucksack, da teste ich mal ob das ding auch zackig genug ist


----------



## wookie (21. Januar 2009)

eike, matou, rossi, kermit, noch jemand?

pizza, nudeln, toast hawaii, belegte brödlen, etc? nix gibts net!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (21. Januar 2009)

Ich werd am einfachsten für mich selber was mitbringen. Mit meinen Lebensmittelallergien hab ich schon einen Topp-Koch auf Trab gehalten


----------



## matou (21. Januar 2009)

Ich denke wenn wir eine Pizza bestellen passt das - wer liefert denn nach Marxzell? Triangel?

Wir können auch noch etwas zu knabbern mitbringen...

Gruss René


----------



## wookie (21. Januar 2009)

kann man eigentlich auch gegen bier allergisch sein?
bestellen wir pizza beim localhost, geht am schnellsten


----------



## matou (21. Januar 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> kann man eigentlich auch gegen bier allergisch sein?


Nicht wenns nach dt. Reinheitsgebot gebraut wurde 


wookie schrieb:


> bestellen wir pizza beim localhost, geht am schnellsten


Können wir auch machen - aber bitte nicht auf 8080


----------



## Messerharry (21. Januar 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> eike, Matou, Rossi, Kermit, Noch Jemand?



Ich


----------



## Eike. (21. Januar 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Nicht wenns nach dt. Reinheitsgebot gebraut wurde



Jetzt nicht lachen, doch! Ernsthaft, in Bier ist bekanntlich Hopfen und Malz, und beides enthält Gluten. Beim meinem Favorit dem Weizenbier steckt es ja eh schon im Namen


----------



## wookie (21. Januar 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Jetzt nicht lachen, doch! Ernsthaft, in Bier ist bekanntlich Hopfen und Malz, und beides enthält Gluten. Beim meinem Favorit dem Weizenbier steckt es ja eh schon im Namen



gibt es ein bier das du trinken darfst?


----------



## Eike. (21. Januar 2009)

Es gibt glutenfreies Reisbier das in etwa wie Pils schmeckt. Für Radler ist das ganz gut brauchbar. Hierzulande bekommt man das aber nur im Reformhaus und ist entsprechend teuer. Leider hat noch keiner ein glutenfreies Weizenbier gebraut.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (22. Januar 2009)

Kia ora Bro!

Auch wenn es nicht unbedingt in den Stammtisch-Fred gehoert, dachte ich doch mal, ich melde mich mal vom schoenen anderen Ende der Welt.
Vor allem weil wir gerade in Rotorua sind, dem Austragungsort der WM 2006. Leider komme ich nicht zum Radeln, aber Radlaeden anschauen, dazu reicht es. Wenn ich mir hier so die Santa Cruz-Raehmelchen anschaue, dann koennte ich Kalle Nicolai fast abtruennig werden 
Die Strecken im Wakarewarewa-Wald sind echt der Hammer, alles offiziell, sogar mit North-Shores. Allerdings kostet eine gefuehrte 2 Stunden-Tour dann auch fast 45 Euro.

Was das Specialized angeht, hat da jemand seine weibliche Seite entdeckt...

Und dieses schreckliche bunte Faerbchen-Wechsel-Dich-Spiel, euch muss langweilig sein.


Bis demnaext dann auf der Brasilianer-Rennstrecke,
Joerg


----------



## matou (22. Januar 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Jetzt nicht lachen, doch! Ernsthaft, in Bier ist bekanntlich Hopfen und Malz, und beides enthält Gluten. Beim meinem Favorit dem Weizenbier steckt es ja eh schon im Namen



ohh nee - das ist doch sch****! So genau hatte ich mich noch nicht damit beschäftigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (22. Januar 2009)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Die Strecken im Wakarewarewa-Wald sind echt der Hammer, alles offiziell, sogar mit North-Shores.



wenn du vielleicht mal dazu kommst, wären ein paar schöne bilder für die brasilianer am anderen ende der welt doch ganz hübsch


----------



## wookie (22. Januar 2009)

kostenlose trikots von kona:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=377590&goto=newpost

- zum unten drunter anziehen, oder wenn kein anderes sauber ist, bestimmt ok.

kann z.b. zum zweirad eicker geliefert werden


----------



## matou (22. Januar 2009)

Hab ich auch schon gelesen - wenn nicht Kona draufstehen würde - fänd ichs ganz witzig...

Vielleicht sehen wir es bald am Wattkopf - Kona Kid & Gang


----------



## wookie (22. Januar 2009)

trikot in ebay 50 EUR sofortkauf - noch mit schweißgeruch des weltberühmten brasilianer renn-teams!


----------



## kermit* (22. Januar 2009)

Also ich find das Teil ganz lustig!
Vielleicht nicht unbedingt für Fototermine, aber so siehts doch ganz nett aus. Und für umme ists allemal gut zum Drunterzeihen...


----------



## matou (22. Januar 2009)

kermit* schrieb:


> Also ich find das Teil ganz lustig!
> Vielleicht nicht unbedingt für Fototermine, aber so siehts doch ganz nett aus. Und für umme ists allemal gut zum Drunterzeihen...


Wir können ja unsere GTR Anmeldung dafür benutzen - einmal auf dem Race das Ding an - Foto - und gut


----------



## kermit* (22. Januar 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Wir können ja unsere GTR Anmeldung dafür benutzen - einmal auf dem Race das Ding an - Foto - und gut



Na klar! Ich bin dafür 
Und wenn das Teil gar nicht schön ausschaut, hat immerhin jeder von uns einen Putzlumpen aus Funktionsfaser


----------



## matou (22. Januar 2009)

...uuund sie haben ein DH-Jersey 
Ich weiß gerade blos nicht wie die Anmeldung aussieht - ob unser Teamname drauf steht - das lässt sich aber ändern


----------



## Eike. (22. Januar 2009)

Kann man bestimmt gut zum Brille Putzen nehmen  Muss sich da jeder selber anmelden oder läuft das als Team?
Ich find das Ding eigentlich ziemlich witzig und ich könnte gut noch ein langes Trikot gebrauchen. Komisch, ich war grad auf der Seite und wenn man die Sprache auf Deutsch umstellt ist das Trikot auf einmal nicht mehr Orange sondern ziemlich tuffig rot bis rosa:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (22. Januar 2009)

dann lassen wir sie doch auf english!

Ist dir aufgefallen, dass die Seite nur in deutsch anders gestaltet wurde - ist vielleicht für unsere einfach strukturierten Dirt- und Huckerkiddies 
Ich sag nur SMDH...


----------



## wookie (22. Januar 2009)

Ich habe wegen Freitag eine PM an "Messerharry ; kermit* ; rossi-v ; Eike. ; matou" gesendet. Hoffentlich hab ich keinen vergessen.


----------



## matou (22. Januar 2009)

Alles klar


----------



## kermit* (22. Januar 2009)

An Misterbike kann man die Trikots auch schicken lassen. Da fahr ich ja jeden Tag dran vorbei.


----------



## wookie (26. Januar 2009)

hier die technik einen tubeless-reifen aufzu"explodieren"  (hatten uns bei der pizza darüber unterhalten)

leider habe ich kein video mehr von fahrrad-reifen gefunden:

http://www.chilloutzone.de/files/09012503.html


----------



## Curtado (27. Januar 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> hier die technik einen tubeless-reifen aufzu"explodieren"  (hatten uns bei der pizza darüber unterhalten)
> 
> leider habe ich kein video mehr von fahrrad-reifen gefunden:
> 
> http://www.chilloutzone.de/files/09012503.html



coole Sache, nur beim Fahrrad stelle ich mir das schwierig vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (27. Januar 2009)

Curtado schrieb:


> coole Sache, nur beim Fahrrad stelle ich mir das schwierig vor



Wer von den "normalen" Radlern hat ne Spraydose dabei und ein Feuerzeug...


----------



## wookie (3. Februar 2009)

Hat von Euch schon jemand Erfahrung mit den Fahrtechnik-Kursen in Bad-Wildbad gesammelt?
http://www.bikepark-bad-wildbad.de/fahrtechnikkurse_2009.pdf

Ich würde gerne wissen, ob der "TRAILKURS IV" auch mit dem Hardtail möglich ist. - Im PDF steht ja "Nur mit MTB-Fully" 

Ich finde das schon fast rassistisch. Ob Fully oder nicht, dass kann doch kein bestimmender Faktor menschlicher Fähigkeit und Eigenschaft sein. 

Vielleicht sehe ich das auch komplett falsch, und mit dem Hardtail hätte man da gar kein Spaß, bzw nur blaue weichteile.


----------



## iTom (3. Februar 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> Hat von Euch schon jemand Erfahrung mit den Fahrtechnik-Kursen in Bad-Wildbad gesammelt?
> http://www.bikepark-bad-wildbad.de/fahrtechnikkurse_2009.pdf
> 
> Ich würde gerne wissen, ob der "TRAILKURS IV" auch mit dem Hardtail möglich ist. - Im PDF steht ja "Nur mit MTB-Fully"
> ...



Diejenigen, die 2x-er und 4x-er fahren, befahren doch ähnliche Gegebenheiten, und das ohne Fully, oder nicht? Sollte theoretisch machbar sein. Einen ähnlichen Kurs hatte ich auch mal gemacht und auch mitm HT. 
Für den Freeriderkurs wäre ein Fully geschickter, denke ich.


----------



## Eike. (3. Februar 2009)

Am besten du fragst mal direkt nach. Letzendlich kann man in Wildbad natürlich alles mit dem HT machen aber wenn die sagen die Teilnahme ist nur mit einem Fully möglich (vielleicht wegen schlechten Erfahrungen) hilfts halt nichts.
Ob du bei den Kursen viel lernen kannst bezweifel ich sowieso wenn ich überlege wie alt du andere mit nem 80mm HT auf dem Besame Mucho aussehen lässt


----------



## wookie (3. Februar 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Am besten du fragst mal direkt nach. Letzendlich kann man in Wildbad natürlich alles mit dem HT machen aber wenn die sagen die Teilnahme ist nur mit einem Fully möglich (vielleicht wegen schlechten Erfahrungen) hilfts halt nichts.
> Ob du bei den Kursen viel lernen kannst bezweifel ich sowieso wenn ich überlege wie alt du andere mit nem 80mm HT auf dem Besame Mucho aussehen lässt



doch, lernen kann ich da sicher einiges. - es gibt unterschiede zwischen der "richtigen" fahrtechnik und derer, welche man sich selbst beigebracht hat. - irgendwie komme ich fahrtechnisch nicht weiter und hänge seit einer weile auf einem level fest. 

darum überlege ich mir an so einem kurs teilzunehmen. vielleicht gibt es ja noch mehr brasilianer die gerne mitmachen würden?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. Februar 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> doch, lernen kann ich da sicher einiges. - es gibt unterschiede zwischen der "richtigen" fahrtechnik und derer, welche man sich selbst beigebracht hat. - irgendwie komme ich fahrtechnisch nicht weiter und hänge seit einer weile auf einem level fest.
> 
> darum überlege ich mir an so einem kurs teilzunehmen. vielleicht gibt es ja noch mehr brasilianer die gerne mitmachen würden?


Interesse ja, aber in einem anderen Level !!!


----------



## andi1969 (3. Februar 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> doch, lernen kann ich da sicher einiges. - es gibt unterschiede zwischen der "richtigen" fahrtechnik und derer, welche man sich selbst beigebracht hat. - irgendwie komme ich fahrtechnisch nicht weiter und hänge seit einer weile auf einem level fest.
> 
> darum überlege ich mir an so einem kurs teilzunehmen. vielleicht gibt es ja noch mehr brasilianer die gerne mitmachen würden?



*Ruf doch einfach mal an und frage blöd , ob und warum nur mit Fully.....hab mal durchgelesen...man fährt auch auf dem Downhill Track, vielleicht deswegen.*

*Wann gedenkst Du das zu machen????*


----------



## wookie (3. Februar 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Wann gedenkst Du das zu machen????*



wenn sich genug leute finden, lässt sich sicher ein wunsch-termin vereinbaren. ansonsten gibt es termin-vorgaben:
http://www.bikepark-bad-wildbad.de/fahrtechnik.php


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. Februar 2009)

So lieber Andi, Du hast mich auf die längst überfällige Idee gebracht und um dem Ursprung dieses Threads mal wieder gerecht zu werden:
*
Brasilianerstammtisch im Bundschuh am Do 12.02. 19:30 Uhr????*

Wer wäre dabei???


----------



## andi1969 (3. Februar 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> So lieber Andi, Du hast mich auf die längst überfällige Idee gebracht und um dem Ursprung dieses Threads mal wieder gerecht zu werden:
> *
> Brasilianerstammtisch im Bundschuh am Do 12.02. 19:30 Uhr????*
> 
> Wer wäre dabei???



*Äh äh Äh (schnipp schnipp) ich ich*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. Februar 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Äh äh Äh (schnipp schnipp) ich ich*


Na das ist ja wohl EHRENSACHE  !!! Sehen wir uns ja doch früher!!


----------



## iTom (3. Februar 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> So lieber Andi, Du hast mich auf die längst überfällige Idee gebracht und um dem Ursprung dieses Threads mal wieder gerecht zu werden:
> *
> Brasilianerstammtisch im Bundschuh am Do 12.02. 19:30 Uhr????*
> 
> Wer wäre dabei???



Interesse wäre da, nur kann ich noch nicht versprechen, dass ich kommen kann.


----------



## iTom (3. Februar 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> doch, lernen kann ich da sicher einiges. - es gibt unterschiede zwischen der "richtigen" fahrtechnik und derer, welche man sich selbst beigebracht hat. - irgendwie komme ich fahrtechnisch nicht weiter und hänge seit einer weile auf einem level fest.
> 
> darum überlege ich mir an so einem kurs teilzunehmen. vielleicht gibt es ja noch mehr brasilianer die gerne mitmachen würden?



Wieee jetzt, fängst Du jetzt noch am mitm Dirt?


----------



## matou (3. Februar 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> So lieber Andi, Du hast mich auf die längst überfällige Idee gebracht und um dem Ursprung dieses Threads mal wieder gerecht zu werden:
> *
> Brasilianerstammtisch im Bundschuh am Do 12.02. 19:30 Uhr????*
> 
> Wer wäre dabei???




Och Nööö - der nächste Stammtisch sollte doch in KA sein wenn ich mich richtig entsinne!?


----------



## speedygonzales (3. Februar 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Wer wäre dabei???



ich falls ich mal ausnahmsweise rechtzeitig Feierabend mache.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. Februar 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Och Nööö - der nächste Stammtisch sollte doch in KA sein wenn ich mich richtig entsinne!?


Wäre mir auch lieber, nur in KA klappts nie, also back to the roots  !!


----------



## wookie (3. Februar 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Wieee jetzt, fängst Du jetzt noch am mitm Dirt?



meinst du mit fast 29 ist man(n) da zu alt dafür? 



pumuckl schrieb:


> *
> Brasilianerstammtisch im Bundschuh am Do 12.02. 19:30 Uhr????*
> 
> Wer wäre dabei???



sieht ja sehr gemütlich aus, der schuppen. leider passt es mir zeitlich nicht


----------



## Messerharry (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo Mitfahrer, brauch wer Walnüsse?
Unser Walnußbaum hat letztes Jahr wieder so viele produziert, daß die uns schon aus den Ohren rauskommen.
Sie sind getrocknet und natürlich geschenkt.

@Eike: kannst du Nüsse zu dir nehmen?
Glutenfrei sind die doch, oder?

Meldet euch, ich bring dann welche zur nächsten Tour mit.


----------



## Eike. (4. Februar 2009)

Walnüsse hab ich schon ewig nicht mehr gegessen, müsste aber gehen. Dei einzigen Nüsse von den ich weis, dass ich allergisch drauf reagiere (ausnahmsweise mal ganz klassisch mit Kratzen im Hals) sind Haselnüsse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (4. Februar 2009)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Hallo Mitfahrer, brauch wer Walnüsse?
> Unser Walnußbaum hat letztes Jahr wieder so viele produziert, daß die uns schon aus den Ohren rauskommen.
> Sie sind getrocknet und natürlich geschenkt.
> 
> ...



kann man daraus nicht irgendwas alkoholisches zaubern?


----------



## Messerharry (4. Februar 2009)

Man kann doch aus fast allem Schnaps brennen!
Du kannst sie aber auch rauchen, wenn´s dir schmeckt.


----------



## andi1969 (4. Februar 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Walnüsse hab ich schon ewig nicht mehr gegessen, müsste aber gehen. Dei einzigen Nüsse von den ich weis, dass ich allergisch drauf reagiere (ausnahmsweise mal ganz klassisch mit Kratzen im Hals) sind Haselnüsse.



*.....hast ja zwei Nüsse und die verträgst ja auch oder*


----------



## mw1774 (5. Februar 2009)

hier mal an die technikfraktion:

ich hab momentan eine gabel mit is-aufnahme und für die 180 scheibe  einen adapter. so weit so gut.
nehmen wir mal an ich würde mich für eine neue gabel interessieren, das 2008er-modell (-200) hat is-aufnahme, das 2009er-modell pm-aufnahme.
würde ich mich für das 2009-modell entscheiden, bräuchte ich doch trotzdem einen adapter (für 180er scheibe), also keine gewichtsersparnis, nur bei einer 160er (dafür bin ich wohl zu fett, 76kg) könnte ich auf den adapter verzichten. stimmt das so?

bitte um bestätigung oder korrektur!


----------



## matou (5. Februar 2009)

mw1774 schrieb:


> hier mal an die technikfraktion:
> 
> ich hab momentan eine gabel mit is-aufnahme und für die 180 scheibe  einen adapter. so weit so gut.
> nehmen wir mal an ich würde mich für eine neue gabel interessieren, das 2008er-modell (-200) hat is-aufnahme, das 2009er-modell pm-aufnahme.
> ...



Ja, dürfte stimmen. Bei deinem Einsatzbereich sind meistens PM 6" (für 160er Scheibe) Aufnahmen verbaut. Es gibt zwar auch Gabeln mit PM 8" Aufnahme - die sind aber eher bei den langhubigen FR/DH-Dingern zu finden.

Ich bin zwar nur Kaufmann - aber rein von der Bauart her dürfte ein PM Adapter doch etwas leichter sein als die IS-Adapter? Für 200er Scheibe könnte ich zu Hause mal nachwiegen - da hab ich beide liegen...

Gruss René

P.S. Hab Dich heute Morgen aus meinem gut geheizten Auto heraus - auf höhe Autohaus Rummel - gesehen. War ganz schön kalt draussen


----------



## mw1774 (5. Februar 2009)

ich war da so kurz vor 8 uhr, mit neonjacke und blinklicht, war echt saukalt und natürlich glatt, dagegen war gestern ja frühling!
ich denke mal das es max. 10g unterschied sein werden, aber trotzdem bitte mal auswiegen, die gabel hat sicher pm 6, da sie nur bis 185er scheibe zugelassen ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (5. Februar 2009)

gibt es noch bedarf einen pm adapter 160 auf 180 zu wiegen?


----------



## mw1774 (5. Februar 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> gibt es noch bedarf einen pm adapter 160 auf 180 zu wiegen?



natürlich bitte!


----------



## andi1969 (5. Februar 2009)

mw1774 schrieb:


> ich war da so kurz vor 8 uhr, mit neonjacke und blinklicht, war echt saukalt und natürlich glatt, dagegen war gestern ja frühling!
> ich denke mal das es max. 10g unterschied sein werden, aber trotzdem bitte mal auswiegen, die gabel hat sicher pm 6, da sie nur bis 185er scheibe zugelassen ist!



*PM 6 (160mm)ist Standart bei den neuen CC Gabeln ( wenns die ist die ich denke)
Bei 180mm brauchst Du den Adapter ganz bestimmt...wenn du 160mm ( wovon ich abrate) fährst keinen.
Na hat´s geklapp wegen dem Dämpfer....und wegen 10gdas macht den Bock nicht fetter.*


----------



## matou (5. Februar 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *...Standart ...*



sorry - ich kanns mir nicht verkneifen 

siehe Standart


.


----------



## mw1774 (5. Februar 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *PM 6 (160mm)ist Standart bei den neuen CC Gabeln ( wenns die ist die ich denke)
> Bei 180mm brauchst Du den Adapter ganz bestimmt...wenn du 160mm ( wovon ich abrate) fährst keinen.
> Na hat´s geklapp wegen dem Dämpfer....und wegen 10gdas macht den Bock nicht fetter.*



den dämpfer haben die bei velodrom auch nicht hinbekommen, musste in die schweiz geschickt werden, inkl. revision 165 
jetzt läufts wieder..


----------



## Eike. (5. Februar 2009)

matou schrieb:


> sorry - ich kanns mir nicht verkneifen
> 
> siehe Standart
> 
> ...



Das ist aber auch ein fieses Wort. Ich überleg auch immer wie ichs nun schreibe aber meistens ist es wahrscheinlich doch falsch


----------



## andi1969 (5. Februar 2009)

matou schrieb:


> sorry - ich kanns mir nicht verkneifen
> 
> siehe Standart
> 
> ...



*..laut meinem Rechtschreibprogramm ist es richtig geschrieben.....verstehe wer will*


----------



## matou (5. Februar 2009)

...hat vielleicht den Standart schon als Standard übernommen 

5 EUR in die Wortspielkasse!


Oder es ist ein Microdoof-Produkt!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (5. Februar 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> So lieber Andi, Du hast mich auf die längst überfällige Idee gebracht und um dem Ursprung dieses Threads mal wieder gerecht zu werden:
> *
> Brasilianerstammtisch im Bundschuh am Do 12.02. 19:30 Uhr????*
> 
> Wer wäre dabei???



*Der Übersichtshalber bitte hier im LMB eintragen wer definitiv kommt, wenn nur Andi und ich das sind, treffe ich mich lieber mit dem Andi zum biken an einem WE!!!*


----------



## wookie (5. Februar 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> *Der Übersichtshalber bitte hier im LMB eintragen ...*



wie viele höhenmeter kann man dem im bundschuh machen? sind die trails eher verblockt oder flowig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (5. Februar 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> wie viele höhenmeter kann man dem im bundschuh machen? sind die trails eher verblockt oder flowig?



Je höher der Pegel desto flowiger die Treppe


----------



## iTom (5. Februar 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Je höher der Pegel desto flowiger die Treppe


----------



## andi1969 (6. Februar 2009)

*schodele hab mir endlich ne gscheite Stütze gegönnt......*






*... und noch ein paar Grämmchen verloren*


----------



## wookie (6. Februar 2009)

carbon 
hast du keine angst das du Dir spreißel holst?


----------



## andi1969 (6. Februar 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> carbon
> hast du keine angst das du Dir spreißel holst?



*Hömma mein sehr behaaarter Mitbiker...isch bin Schreiner die holen sich keine Speisel.... niieeh und nimmer.... ich fahr die ganze Zeit Carbonlenker und das hält....*


----------



## wookie (6. Februar 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Hömma mein sehr behaaarter Mitbiker...isch bin Schreiner die holen sich keine Speisel.... niieeh und nimmer.... ich fahr die ganze Zeit Carbonlenker und das hält....*



ihc habe mir auch schon überlegt eine carbon-stütze zu kaufen. beim hardtail lässt sich da evtl ein bissl mehr fahrcomfort rausholen (?)

aber mein arsch sagte immer ich soll es lassen.


----------



## Eike. (6. Februar 2009)

Ich glaub wegen der Sicherheit braucht man sich bei Carbon-Lenkern oder Sattelstützen keine Sorgen machen. Die Horrormärchen von plötzlich brechenden und gefährlich splitternden Teilen sind eben nur das - Märchen.


----------



## matou (6. Februar 2009)

Das ist wohl war - wegen Carbon braucht man sich an einem CC-Rad heutzutage keine Sorgen mehr machen. Einzig solchen Muffungen wie die Verklebung von Sattelstütze und Klemm"einheit" find ich irgendwie nicht so vertrauenserweckend 

@Michael
hier noch die versprochenen Fotos - Adapter von 160 auf 200
*EDIT*: ich Depp - es sind zwei 180er Adapter - hab die falschen Fotos rausgesucht. Die 200er hatte ich garnicht fotografiert.

PM/PM




IS/PM (hier fehlen aber noch 2 Schrauben )


----------



## andi1969 (6. Februar 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich glaub wegen der Sicherheit braucht man sich bei Carbon-Lenkern oder Sattelstützen keine Sorgen machen. Die Horrormärchen von plötzlich brechenden und gefährlich splitternden Teilen sind eben nur das - Märchen.



*..ich hab bis vor ca. 5 Jahren Lenkdrachen geflogen und hab noch nie ein Carbonrohr splittern sehen...selbst bei den übelsten Bodencrashs sind die Carbonrörchen nur geknickt und das erst nach vielen üblen Crashs....*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (6. Februar 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> ihc habe mir auch schon überlegt eine carbon-stütze zu kaufen. beim hardtail lässt sich da evtl ein bissl mehr fahrcomfort rausholen (?)



*nicht immer....da ist Alu flexibler und auch nur wenn Du 27,2mm nimmst*


----------



## wookie (6. Februar 2009)

hatte keine schrauben mehr ...
160 PM auf 180 PM


----------



## Messerharry (6. Februar 2009)

Und den Mittelsteg kannste,mit Stahlschrauben auch wegsägen.
Oder gleich von mir 2 Titanhülsen drehen lassen.
Gegen UKB.


----------



## kletterprofi (8. Februar 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> So lieber Andi, Du hast mich auf die längst überfällige Idee gebracht und um dem Ursprung dieses Threads mal wieder gerecht zu werden:
> 
> *Brasilianerstammtisch im Bundschuh am Do 12.02. 19:30 Uhr????*
> 
> Wer wäre dabei???


 

ich muss zwar bis 19.30 h arbeiten, aber es liegt ja auf'm nach hauseweg, da komme ich. leider klappt das eintragen im lmb ei mir grad nicht?!


----------



## mw1774 (9. Februar 2009)

danke matou/wookie für die gewichte, nimmt sich wirklich nicht viel, eigentlich nur die zwei zusätzlichen titanschrauben beim is-adapter, kann ich wohl geradeso verschmerzen! gabel ist bestellt, bilder ende feb.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (11. Februar 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> So lieber Andi, Du hast mich auf die längst überfällige Idee gebracht und um dem Ursprung dieses Threads mal wieder gerecht zu werden:
> *
> Brasilianerstammtisch im Bundschuh am Do 12.02. 19:30 Uhr*



So, bisher kommen noch:	

    * andi1969
    * rossi-v
    * kletterprofi

Treffen wir uns auch zu viert??? Oder lassen wir es mal wieder ausfallen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (11. Februar 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> So, bisher kommen noch:
> 
> * andi1969
> * rossi-v
> ...



*4 sind besser als keiner also ich komm wird übersichtlicher oder Felix*


----------



## rossi-v (11. Februar 2009)

Kein Problem ich komme auch.

rossi


----------



## Deleted 4120 (11. Februar 2009)

DAS wollt ich hören  !!

Was ist denn mit der Bruchsaler Warmduscher Fraktion, ähhhh Anti...

Dirk?? Speedy?? Tom??? Jürgen??


----------



## andi1969 (11. Februar 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> DAS wollt ich hören  !!
> 
> Was ist denn mit der Bruchsaler Warmduscher Fraktion, ähhhh Anti...
> 
> Dirk?? Speedy?? Tom??? Jürgen??



*....wer nicht kommt muss das ganze Jahr rosa Hemdchen mit weißen Radhosen tragen inkl. Schriftzug ....Ich binn ne faule Pussy....*


----------



## iTom (11. Februar 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> DAS wollt ich hören  !!
> 
> Was ist denn mit der Bruchsaler Warmduscher Fraktion, ähhhh Anti...
> 
> Dirk?? Speedy?? Tom??? Jürgen??



Bei mir geht es leider nicht. Meine Impfung hat schön durchgeschlagen Bin etwas angeschlagen...

Ich muß leider bis zum nächsten Stammtisch warten.


----------



## speedygonzales (11. Februar 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit der Bruchsaler Warmduscher Fraktion, ähhhh Anti...



bei mir klappt eher nicht


----------



## Oskar1974 (11. Februar 2009)

Kann leider nicht


----------



## speedygonzales (11. Februar 2009)

wie wäre es um einer Woche verschieben? würde mich freuen mal wieder die ganze Truppe zu sehen..


----------



## votecoli (12. Februar 2009)

Werd mir alle mühe geben aber heut kommt der Besuch aus Amiland°!


----------



## Curtado (12. Februar 2009)

Sorry, ich kann heute leider auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (12. Februar 2009)

Curtado schrieb:


> Sorry, ich kann heute leider auch nicht



Felix Du hast es aufgerufen, Du hast die Entscheidung, wie wäre es nächste Woche? für nächste Woche  Bundschuh würde ich fest zusagen.


----------



## kletterprofi (12. Februar 2009)

so bei mir würde es immer noch stehn, für heute abend. beim verschieben weiß ich nicht ob es bei mir klappt. Donnerstags geht es da auf jeden fall nicht. an den anderen tagen müsste mann mit frau drüber reden.


----------



## andi1969 (12. Februar 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Felix Du hast es aufgerufen, Du hast die Entscheidung, wie wäre es nächste Woche? für nächste Woche  Bundschuh würde ich fest zusagen.



*Speedy heute und basta.....nix mit rumverschieben usw. und dann kann irgendwer wieder nicht.....*


----------



## Deleted 4120 (12. Februar 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Speedy heute und basta.....nix mit rumverschieben usw. und dann kann irgendwer wieder nicht.....*



Der große Meister hat gesprochen!!  Bis nachher!! Sorry Speedy, Andi hat aber recht, beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## rossi-v (12. Februar 2009)

bis gleich


----------



## rossi-v (12. Februar 2009)

schön wars & "lehrreich"


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. Februar 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> schön wars & "lehrreich"





...alles unter 7km/h wird nicht gezahlt und wer sich meldet zahlt 15,60!!


----------



## kletterprofi (13. Februar 2009)

Ich fands auch sehr nett. Schreit nach Wiederholung.
Und das möglichst SCHNELL.....


----------



## wookie (13. Februar 2009)

kletterprofi schrieb:


> Schreit nach Wiederholung.


In Karlsruhe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (13. Februar 2009)

Ja!


----------



## kletterprofi (14. Februar 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> In Karlsruhe?




Warum nicht auch dort


----------



## matou (17. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
wie einige sicher schon festgestellt haben - gibt es nun die Möglichkeit Interessengemeinschaften im IBC anzulegen.

Macht es Sinn für die GBZ-ler, Karlsruher, Nordschwarzwälder eine solche IG anzulegen?

Vorteil:
Für jede (größere) Tour oder sonstiges Ereignis könnte man einen neuen Fred öffnen ohne dass sich jemand daran stört  > ich würde mir dadruch mehr Übersichtlichkeit erhoffen.


Nachteil:
Der GBZ-Fred ist im Lokalforum für jeden sofort sichtbar (aber nicht jeder traut sich rein) - IG noch nicht so "verbreitet"

Was denkt Ihr darüber?

GRuss René


----------



## Eike. (17. Februar 2009)

Der Gedanke ist mir auch sofort gekommen. Ich seh aber auch das Problem, dass viele "Gastmitfahrer" und vor allem Foren-Neulinge davon dann gar nichts mehr mitbekommen. Es könnte aber für die Organisation von einzelnen Sachen (Stammtisch, größere Touren) trotzdem nützlich sein. Dann halt hier im Thread einen Link zur entsprechenden IG-Diskussion posten aber da alles weitere wie Termin, wer-fährt-mit, etc. diskutieren. So wird das ganze vielleicht etwas übersichtlicher und man kann wie du schon sagst problemlos für jedes Event eine eigene Diskussion anlegen. Die IG sollte natürlich komplett öffentlich sein, also auch, dass jeder ohne Einladung oder Freischaltung beitreten kann.
Namensvorschläge? Das Brasilianer sollten wir rauslassen damit gar nicht erst der Eindruck ensteht es wäre eine geschlossene Gesellschaft.

Karlsruhe - Pfälzer Wald - Nordschwarzwald (hm sehr lang)
Rund um Karlsruhe
Unruhe in Karlsruhe 
Biken und Saufen in Karlsruhe - Damit auch Stammtische abgedeckt sind


----------



## matou (17. Februar 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Die IG sollte natürlich komplett öffentlich sein, also auch, dass jeder ohne Einladung oder Freischaltung beitreten kann.



Desshalb sollte der Name Brasilianer auch ungenannt bleiben - sonst denkt jeder wieder sofort an Verein, geschlossene Gemeinschaft, etc 
Man könnte auch im Lokalforum einen Hinweis inkl Link als "wichtig" gekennzeichnet schalten lassen.

Hast du Dir, dass Thema schonmal genauer angeschaut - können mehrere die IG moderieren?


----------



## Eike. (17. Februar 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Desshalb sollte der Name Brasilianer auch ungenannt bleiben - sonst denkt jeder wieder sofort an Verein, geschlossene Gemeinschaft, etc
> Man könnte auch im Lokalforum einen Hinweis inkl Link als "wichtig" gekennzeichnet schalten lassen.
> 
> Hast du Dir, dass Thema schonmal genauer angeschaut - können mehrere die IG moderieren?



Da war ich grad am draneditieren 
Kann man die IGs überhaupt moderieren? Wenn ich eine erstelle kann ich nur die Zugrifssart auswählen. Tritt mal bitte dieser IG bei und schreib was. Dann schau ich was für Möglichkeiten man hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (17. Februar 2009)

Schon geschehen - ich hab noch einen weiteren Vorteil gefunden - siehe mein Beitrag...

Vom Namen her sollten wir irgendwas mit Nordschwarzwald & "Umgebung/Anrainerstaaten/etc" wählen. Ich denke sonst wird das Einzugsgebiet einfach zu groß und die Orientierung für Neue und Suchende geht ein bisschen verloren...

Aber mal eine Frage - wie werde ich über neue Nachrichten in der IG informiert? Für normale Freds hab ich mein Abo...


----------



## Eike. (17. Februar 2009)

Man kann IG Diskussionen wie normale Threads abonnieren, inkl. Benachrichtigung. Eine ganze IG kann man aber wohl nicht abonnieren, also so, dass man bei neuen Diskussionen benachrichtigt wird.
Mehrere Moderatoren geht wohl nicht (ich kann nur Mitglieder löschen aber keine Rechte übertragen) aber man kann die ganze Gruppe auf jemand anderes übertragen, zB im Urlaub. Ist im Grunde ja aber auch nicht so wichtig, hier muss ja auch nicht alle Nase lang was gelöscht werden und da die Gruppe offen ist muss auch niemand freigeschaltet werden.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. Februar 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Da war ich grad am draneditieren
> Kann man die IGs überhaupt moderieren? Wenn ich eine erstelle kann ich nur die Zugrifssart auswählen. Tritt mal bitte dieser IG bei und schreib was. Dann schau ich was für Möglichkeiten man hat.



 - dabei.


----------



## Messerharry (17. Februar 2009)

Warum soll man bestehendes und wie ich finde gut funktionierendes ändern?
Und die Sache für jeden neuen Furz einen eigenen Thread zu öffnen ist absolut affig.
Das wird Formen annehmen die keiner mehr überschauen kann!

Ich habe jetzt 2 Brasi Thread´s wo ich mit lese und schreibe, wenn man sich dann erstmal durchklicken muß um das richtige zu finden und die Aktualität zu wahren, denke ich ist das ehr kontraproduktiv.

Meine Meinung, aber jeder wie´s ihm gefällt


----------



## matou (17. Februar 2009)

Desshalb ja die Frage in die Runde - macht es Sinn? 

Wenn man es genau betrachtet findet sich die Region "KA und südlich" im GBZ-Tourenfred. Der Nord(ost)en wird im Warmduscherfred abgedeckt.
Gequasselt wird bevorzugt im Stammtischfred.

Das größte Manko für mich ist - wie sich beim Test gezeigt hat - dass man keine gesamten IGs abonnieren kann. Sprich man müsste immer reinschauen um neue Themen abzugreifen...


----------



## iTom (17. Februar 2009)

Messerharry schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe jetzt 2 Brasi Thread´s wo ich mit lese und schreibe, wenn man sich dann erstmal durchklicken muß um das richtige zu finden und die Aktualität zu wahren, denke ich ist das ehr kontraproduktiv.
> 
> Meine Meinung, aber jeder wie´s ihm gefällt




Hat einen gewissen Wiedererkennungswert. Egal ob es jetzt Brasilianer oder Badenser oder sonstwie heißt. Unter diesem Schlagwort kennt man mehr oder weniger gleich die "Mitfahrer", egal ob Freerider, Tourer, etc.
Ich finde es auch praktisch.

Die IG ist ganz praktisch für Profiler... Es muß nicht lange recherchiert werden...


----------



## andi1969 (17. Februar 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Desshalb ja die Frage in die Runde - macht es Sinn?
> 
> Wenn man es genau betrachtet findet sich die Region "KA und südlich" im GBZ-Tourenfred. Der Nord(ost)en wird im Warmduscherfred abgedeckt.
> Gequasselt wird bevorzugt im Stammtischfred.
> ...



*...3 Threads reichen eigentlich völlig und wie matou festgestellt hat deckt der Tourenthread den Bereich Albtal /Karlsruhe/ Ettlingen bzw. Freeride ab und der Warmduscher Bruchsal/ Karlsruhe Umgebung und CC Touren ab......noch mehr und keiner blickt wer,wo ,was und wie(Babylon Prinzip). Deshalb hab ich euch ja den Tourenthread überlassen damit nicht alles durcheinander läuft ....*


----------



## Deleted 4120 (17. Februar 2009)

Ich denke auch das die 3 Threads reichen, haben ja nicht alle Semesterferien und damit den ganzen Tag Zeit sich auf dem Laufenden zu halten.  Mir reicht der Feierabend manchmal kaum mich durch die 3 Threads zu kämpfen, wie solls dann noch mit einer Extra IG werden.


----------



## matou (18. Februar 2009)

Jaja - schon gut - lassen wirs 
Sind schon wieder Semesterferien? Wieder Student sein - aber mit dem derzeitigen Gehalt - dass wär doch was


----------



## Deleted 4120 (18. Februar 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Jaja - schon gut - lassen wirs
> Sind schon wieder Semesterferien? Wieder Student sein - aber mit dem derzeitigen Gehalt - dass wär doch was


Och armer, Du scheinst aber auch zu viel Zeit zu haben  *duckundweg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (18. Februar 2009)

Man wird doch wohl noch träumen dürfen 
Ich bin eh "zwangsläufig" den ganzen Tag irgendwie online - was solls also...


----------



## Deleted 4120 (18. Februar 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Man wird doch wohl noch träumen dürfen
> Ich bin eh "zwangsläufig" den ganzen Tag irgendwie online - was solls also...



Daher hast Du ja Zeit immer mal im ibc vorbeizuschauen  dann mal frohes Schaffen!! Eike wird noch schlafen !!


----------



## matou (18. Februar 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Daher hast Du ja Zeit immer mal im ibc vorbeizuschauen  dann mal frohes Schaffen!!


Danke - ebenso. Du scheinst gerade aber auch genug Zeit zu haben 



pumuckl schrieb:


> Eike wird noch schlafen !!


Daaamaaals  Als ich noch studiert hab - gings 4 Tage die Woche 8:15 los...


----------



## Deleted 4120 (18. Februar 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Danke - ebenso. Du scheinst gerade aber auch genug Zeit zu haben



Krank, aber dank Wlan auch vom Bett aus möglich !!


----------



## matou (18. Februar 2009)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (18. Februar 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!



Danke


----------



## matou (18. Februar 2009)

so krank kannst du ja nicht sein 

P.S. ich schau gerade auf die Webcam vom Gaistal - und bekomm bei dem Anblick die Krise - das Wetter gehört an Werktagen verboten...


----------



## Deleted 4120 (18. Februar 2009)

kann nur besser werden...


----------



## wookie (21. Februar 2009)

vielleicht kann mir einer von euch helfen.
ich möchte gerade meine Stylo OCT 1.1 mit dem GPX Innenlager verbauen. Leider ist die kurbel so dermaßen breit das ich sie nicht montiert kriege. wenn ich das Truvativ GPX lager in den rahmen schraube (links und rechts) und dann die kurbel durchstecke, guggen restliche 5-7 mm der achse rechts raus. links guggt soviel raus wie es sein muss.

das innenlager ist mit allen spacern (2 stück) versehen. bei einem 73er rahmenmaß. laut GPX anleitung müsste ich überhaupt keine spacer verbauen, aber dann wäre die kurbel ja noch breiter. 

es sieht aus als wäre die kurbelachse viel zu breit/lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (21. Februar 2009)

Kannst du mal ein Bild davon machen? Ich verstehe nämlich grad gar nichts. Die Stylo ist doch auch eine Kurbel mit außen liegenden Lagern wie bei Shimano HTII oder nicht? Da dürfte ja rechts gar nichts mehr übrig sein weil die Achse fest mit der Kurbel verbunden ist.


----------



## wookie (21. Februar 2009)

OK, sh Anhang
rechts guggt die achse 5-7 mm raus, links ca 0,5 - 1mm
ich kenne das von XT HT2 so das die kurbeln an der außen-liegenden lagerschale anliegen.

ich sehe gerade das der rechte pfeil im 2ten bild an die falsche stelle zeigt. der muss zwischen kurbel und lagerschale zeigen und nicht wie im bild zu sehen, zwishcen rahmen und lagerschale.


----------



## andi1969 (21. Februar 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> OK, sh Anhang
> rechts guggt die achse 5-7 mm raus, links ca 0,5 - 1mm
> ich kenne das von XT HT2 so das die kurbeln an der außen-liegenden lagerschale anliegen.
> 
> ich sehe gerade das der rechte pfeil im 2ten bild an die falsche stelle zeigt. der muss zwischen kurbel und lagerschale zeigen und nicht wie im bild zu sehen, zwishcen rahmen und lagerschale.



*....ist das jetzt mit oder ohne die Spacerringe..hab mal bei Truvativ in der Anleitung geschaut und auch nichts gefunden.....*


----------



## wookie (21. Februar 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *....ist das jetzt mit oder ohne die Spacerringe..hab mal bei Truvativ in der Anleitung geschaut und auch nichts gefunden.....*



mit allen spacern die dabei waren (2stück) eins auf jeder seite
anleitung hab ich auch hier, aber ...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Februar 2009)

Hast Du mal Dein Tretlager nachgemessen, ob es wirklich 68mm breit ist, oder evtl. schmäler?

Bei HT2-Kurbeln muss man zwischen Lagerschale und Rahmen Spacer legen, bis man die richtige Breite hat.


----------



## wookie (21. Februar 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hast Du mal Dein Tretlager nachgemessen, ob es wirklich 68mm breit ist, oder evtl. schmäler?
> 
> Bei HT2-Kurbeln muss man zwischen Lagerschale und Rahmen Spacer legen, bis man die richtige Breite hat.



ja es sind 68 mm
die spacer habe ich auch eingebaut, die XT HT2 - welche ich zuvor eingebaut hatte - machte keine probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Februar 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> ja es sind 68 mm
> die spacer habe ich auch eingebaut, die XT HT2 - welche ich zuvor eingebaut hatte - machte keine probleme.



Hm. Stell die Frage hier mal in den Techtalk. Vielleicht kann Dir ja da jemand helfen.


----------



## Messerharry (21. Februar 2009)

HI Wookie, hab grad mal meine Rahmen kontrolliert.
Spezi Enduro hat 68er Gehäuse und 2 Spacer Kettenblattseite 1 Spacer andere Seite.
Die alter Rocky Mt. haben 72er Gehäuse und jeweils nur einen Spacer auf der KB Seite.
Ergo du brauchst auch 2 Spacer auf der KB Seite und einen auf der anderen
Besorg dir noch´n Spacer und dann mit Gummihammer auf die KB Seite schlagen manche Kurbeln rutschen nur mit etwas Nachhilfe richtig drauf.
Dann sollte es passen


----------



## wookie (21. Februar 2009)

schweinerei von sram! im manual steht das es bei 68er gehäuse nur 2 sein dürfen


----------



## Messerharry (21. Februar 2009)

Bei Shimano sind immer 3 Spacer dabei!


----------



## Eike. (21. Februar 2009)

Nach der Truvativ Installationsanleitung kommt wirklich bei 68m ein Spacer auf jede Seite und bei 73m dann keiner, bei Shimano kommt da ohne E-Type noch einer auf die Antriebsseite.
Aber selbst wenn du noch einen Spacer mehr einbaust gleicht das doch die >5mm nicht aus Sehr seltsam.


----------



## wookie (21. Februar 2009)

kann doch nicht sein das die die achse zu lange bauen 
vielleicht g'hört des einfach so? ich werde morgen versuchen mit gewalt das ding seitlich zu verschieben. wenn das nicht geht sitzt es ja


----------



## matou (21. Februar 2009)

Ähm . ich fahr nun die zweite Stylo und das dritte Lager. Aber, dass hab ich noch nicht gesehen und bin etwas ratlos.

Fakt ist:
- die GPX Lager haben definitiv nur zwei Spacer
- der Kurbelarm mit Achse muss die letzten 4/5 mm sanft reingeschlagen werden

...aber warum die eine Lagerschale rausschaut - keine Ahnung - sorry 
Ist das Gewinde im Rahmen vielleicht zu kurz?


----------



## wookie (21. Februar 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Ist das Gewinde im Rahmen vielleicht zu kurz?


hinter dem gewinde geht das material ein bissl "runter" so kann man auch größere körper als das gewinde reindrehen.

doofes neuartiges 2009er zeugs, HT2 ist doch so gut, warum hab ich mir nur den trivativ-kram gekauft


----------



## Don Stefano (22. Februar 2009)

Der Abstand gehört zumindest bei der 2008er Stylo definitiv auf die andere Seite.

Im Gegensatz zu Shimano Kurbeln wird bei Truvativ die Kurbelachse axial an einem Lager geklemmt, auf der anderen Seite ist die Welle nur lose durch geschoben.
Also - hier wird das Lager zwischen der Kurbel und einer Verdickung der Achse eingeklemmt.






Hier sitzt die Welle lose in dem Lager:




Nach "oben" ist hier ein recht großer Spalt (5-7mm) müsste hinkommen. Die Lager haben auch unterschiedliche Innendurchmesser bzw. es ist im linken Lager eine Reduzierung eingepresst. 

Hast du evtl. versehentlich schei$$ Shimano Lager verwendet?

_Edith: Entschuldigung für die die beschissenen Handy Bilder, meine Frau hat die Kamera mit auf den Fasching genommen. 
Und auch Entschuldigung für das schmutzige Bike, ich hatte gerade kein sauberes mit Stylo Kurbel da._


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. Februar 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Und auch Entschuldigung für das schmutzige Bike, ich hatte gerade kein sauberes mit Stylo Kurbel da.[/I]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (22. Februar 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Der Abstand gehört zumindest bei der 2008er Stylo definitiv auf die andere Seite.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu Shimano Kurbeln wird bei Truvativ die Kurbelachse axial an einem Lager geklemmt, auf der anderen Seite ist die Welle nur lose durch geschoben.
> Also - hier wird das Lager zwischen der Kurbel und einer Verdickung der Achse eingeklemmt.
> ...



Vielen Dank für deine Mühe, Don!
Ich kann die Achse tatsächlich auf der "nicht-antriebs-seite" bis zu einem anschlag durchschieben. auf der anderen guggt es jetzt halt mal raus.
wenn das so nicht klappt, probiere ich noch einen distanzring aus.

die shimano-lager habe ich nicht benutzt, sondern das Truvativ GXP.

musste übrigens auch babysitten, während meine holde sich ins faschinggetümmel gestürzt hat.  

btw, was für eine übersetzung fährst du den eigentlich?


----------



## Don Stefano (22. Februar 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> dIch kann die Achse tatsächlich auf der "nicht-antriebs-seite" bis zu einem anschlag durchschieben. auf der anderen guggt es jetzt halt mal raus.


Auf der Antriebsseite muss es auch rausschauen. Mit den Spacern regelst du nur, wie weit es rausschaut. Es darf keinesfalls am Lager anliegen. Wenn du die Nichtantriebsseite schön fest anziehst, darf die Kurbel halt kein Axialspiel mehr haben, höchstens das nichtantriebsseitige Lager (halt im Rahmen der Toleranzen).



wookie schrieb:


> was für eine übersetzung fährst du den eigentlich?


Standard Weichei Übersetzung 38/16.


----------



## wookie (22. Februar 2009)

Ich habs!
auf der äußeren schraube steht "12-15 Nm". Ich habe einfach nicht richtig gelesen. Die innere muss mit "48 - 54 Nm." angezogen werden 

Da hab ich einfach mal ein bissl schmackes auf den imbus gegeben und dann hat sich die achse langsam "rüberbewegt". jetzt passt alles 

ich glaube trotzdem das ich mehr kraft als die angegebenen max 54 Nm aufgebracht habe, aber egal.

hauptsache es sitzt jetzt:




trotz nippelverbot hier im forum, mein bike hat jetzt welche:




@edit: don, ich hab auch 38/16


----------



## Deleted 4120 (22. Februar 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> hauptsache es sitzt jetzt:


Sehr sehr schön lieber Herr Unterberg  !!! Dein Bike würder mir auch schon gefallen, schwarz-rot ist einfach sexy!!!


----------



## Don Stefano (23. Februar 2009)

Und was ist mit dem Kettenschutz? Machst du den wieder dran?


----------



## wookie (23. Februar 2009)

ja, möcht ich wieder dran machen, aber erst möcht ich mir ein stahl-kettenblatt (38z) kaufen, da der "chain-glider" wirklich auf dem kettenblatt "gleitet". also nicht nur auf der kette, welche auf dem kettenblatt liegt. der chainglider dichtet das KB seitlich ab, diese abdichtung enthält fett. durch diese ganz feine fett/schmutz-paste entsteht am kettenblatt-rand eine art schleif-spur. - ich denke das stahl unproblematischer ist.


----------



## Phil88 (25. Februar 2009)

hallöchen zusammen,

hab mir heute klickies gekauft und die dann auch gleich ma ausprobiert. bin erst mal n stück durch oberwald und dann zum wettersbacher funkturm hoch und dann den oberen teil strommastendownhill runter und die kaisereiche wieder runter, fazit: ne menge spaß und mindestens genauso viel dreck 

hab dann als ich daheim war 2 gießkannen lauwrmes wasser übers bike gegosen so auf gelenke und so. schaltung, bremssättel und federung hab ich mich nicht richtig getraut und habe gedacht ich frag da lieber erst mal hier... wenn ich da gehabt hätte hät ich noch ein bissl WD 40 drüber gesprüht und fertig, muss ich mir morgen ma ne dose kaufen.

nun meine frage: was macht ihr mit euren bikes wenn sie vermatscht und dreckig sind? wie putzt ihr sie? macht ihr danach noch irgendwas WD 40 ähnliches oder einfach nur wasser und gut?

danke schonmal für eure hilfe


----------



## Eike. (25. Februar 2009)

Phil88 schrieb:


> nun meine frage: was macht ihr mit euren bikes wenn sie vermatscht und dreckig sind? wie putzt ihr sie?


Gar nicht 

Zur Zeit wo es eh gleich wieder dreckig wird stell ich es einfach in den Keller und wische die Standrohre/den Kolben der Federung ab damit sich an den Dichtungen nichts festsetzt. Richtig saubergemacht wird das Rad nur alle paar Monate mal weil es hier recht aufwendig ist einen Schlauch in den Hof zu legen. Wenn du aber die Möglichkeit hast das Bike nach einer Tour mit dem Gartenschlauch kurz abzuspritzen ist das natürlich besser. Wenn es nicht grad ein Kärcher ist brauchst du dir da auch keine Gedanken um irgendwelche Teile machen. Gerade die Bremsen kannst du gut durchspülen damit Abrieb und Staub raus kommen.
Ansonsten benutze ich für die Kette das Rohloff Kettenöl (hält lange ohne die Kette zu vesiffen und eine Flasche reicht Jahre) und für die Federelemente Brunox Federgabeldeo (Hält die Staubdichtung geschmeidig und riecht gut ). WD40 kommt mir nicht ans Rad.


----------



## kermit* (25. Februar 2009)

Phil88 schrieb:


> nun meine frage: was macht ihr mit euren bikes wenn sie vermatscht und dreckig sind?



Meistens schau ich es dann nur an und denk mir: "Könnteste auch mal wieder putzen." Aber mehr als den groben Dreck per Hand abmachen ist selten drin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (25. Februar 2009)

eben 
Bike trocknen lassen, "abklopfen" und die beweglichen Teile säubern und schmieren.

Gabel, Dämpfer > Brunox oder WD 40
Kette > Oil of Rohloff


----------



## Messerharry (25. Februar 2009)

Nach jedem fahren, je nach Dreckaufkommen Gieskanne bis Hochdruckreiniger.
Bewegliche Teile müssen das aushalten sonst taugen sie nicht.
Wenn trocken Gabel, Dämpfer, Gelenke und Lager mit Öl aus der 10ml Spritze mit stumpfer Kanüle.
Kette, WD 40 einsoßen(mit gebrauchtem Kettenreinigungs Gerät von EBAY) und durch Lappen ziehen und gut iss.
Mach das schon mehrere Jahre so und mein Material funzt immer bestens


----------



## iTom (25. Februar 2009)

matou schrieb:


> eben
> Bike trocknen lassen, "abklopfen" und die beweglichen Teile säubern und schmieren.
> 
> Gabel, Dämpfer > Brunox oder WD 40
> Kette > Oil of Rohloff



Wenn ich die Möglichkeit dazu hätte, würde ich nach der Ausfahrt, solange der Dreck noch nicht angetrocknet ist, "nur" abspülen. Antrocknenlassen ist irgendwie blöd, wenn man das Rad anschließend abschmieren möchte. 
Und wenn dann irgendwie das Rad in ein anderes Ausflugsgebiet gefahren werden soll, dann hat man den ganzen angetrockneten Rotz im Auto.
Meine Favoriten:
-Brunox Deo (Gabelholme, Federbein)
-Teflonspray (für kurzentschlossene Abschmierer, die nie Zeit haben) verwende ich meist für die Schaltung
-Kettensprühwachs (TipTop) (Kette bleibt schön sauber, auch wenn es staubig wird)
Ein Universalschmiermittel für Alles gibt es nicht, wer anderes behauptet, der lügt.


----------



## andi1969 (25. Februar 2009)

*.....und vor allem Finger weg vom WD 40 ,das Zeug macht die Dichtungen der Gabel und des Dämpfers spröde....am besten Silikonspray von Nigrin o.ä. und sofort wieder abwischen....*


----------



## matou (25. Februar 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Und wenn dann irgendwie das Rad in ein anderes Ausflugsgebiet gefahren werden soll, dann hat man den ganzen angetrockneten Rotz im Auto.


Da gibt es so was lustiges wie eine Plane - die kann man wunderbar ausschütteln - bzw bei Schnee "ausschütten"


----------



## Eike. (25. Februar 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Möglichkeit dazu hätte, würde ich nach der Ausfahrt, solange der Dreck noch nicht angetrocknet ist, "nur" abspülen.



Klar das ist die Ideallösung wenn man die Möglichkeit dazu hat. Wenn ich meine Eltern besuche spritze ich das Rad nach einer dreckigen Tour auch eben mit dem Gartenschlauch ab und gut ists.
Spezielle Reinigungsmittel (Bikeshampoo) ist meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall überflüssig, ein Spritzer Spüli im Eimer tuts genauso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (25. Februar 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Klar das ist die Ideallösung wenn man die Möglichkeit dazu hat. Wenn ich meine Eltern besuche spritze ich das Rad nach einer dreckigen Tour auch eben mit dem Gartenschlauch ab und gut ists.
> Spezielle Reinigungsmittel (Bikeshampoo) ist meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall überflüssig, ein Spritzer Spüli im Eimer tuts genauso.



So ne Pflanzengiftspritze mit 5l Volumen ausm Baumarkt funktioniert auch recht gut. Ich habe im Winter auch kein fließend Wasser und habe so improvisieren müssen. Hat 20Eur gekostet und bin zufrieden.


----------



## wookie (25. Februar 2009)

matou schrieb:


> beweglichen Teile ...



ha haaaaaaa


----------



## Eike. (25. Februar 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> ha haaaaaaa



Der nu wieder


----------



## matou (26. Februar 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> ha haaaaaaa


 jetzt wo dus sagst...hab ich doch was vergessen...





matou schrieb:


> Gabel, Dämpfer > Brunox oder WD 40
> Kette > Oil of Rohloff


Biker > Duschbad


----------



## wookie (26. Februar 2009)

> matou schrieb:
> 
> 
> > beweglichen Teile ...
> ...



ich meinte hier keine beweglichen (oder vielleicht auch unbeweglichen) "biker-körper-teile". 
ein schelm wer was dreckiges denkt. 

eigentlich ging es mir darum, sich über die 3/9-fach fahrenden radler lustig zu machen  - natürlich nur im spaß.


@matou:
ein waschbrettbauch ist ja nicht gerade sehr beweglich, da nimmst du besser das hier:


----------



## matou (26. Februar 2009)

...das hatte ich garnicht gesehen 
Als 2/9 Fahrer ist man auch etwas blind auf den Augen


----------



## wookie (1. März 2009)

ich denke mal ihr kennt alle www.willitblend.com. man kann dort auch etwas neues vorschlagen was "geblendet" werden soll.

wie findet ihr die idee eine 9-fach kette oder sowas in der art (schaltwerk?) zu probieren. wenn keine bessere idee kommt, schlag ich mal ne kette vor, mal sehen ob die das machen ^^


----------



## Phil88 (1. März 2009)

ne bremsscheibe oder nen dämpfer wäre vllt auch interessant


----------



## Waldgeist (1. März 2009)

ne alte  Federgabel mit Magura-Bresmflüssigkeit


----------



## rossi-v (1. März 2009)

So bin wieder da, was ging am WE??

War in Wengen / Schweiz zum Skifahren -> GEIL 
Jungfraujoch - Eiger
Gestern war Traumwetter.

-> neues Hobby

see you
rossi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (1. März 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> -> neues Hobby


warte mal ab, im sommer hast du das ganz schnell vergessen 
könntest Du mir einen gefallen tun und die Bilder unsrer schnee-tour posten? ich vermisse den schnee schon jetzt ...


----------



## rossi-v (1. März 2009)

wie gewünscht snowride vor 2 wochen


----------



## iTom (1. März 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> ja mach ich gleich



war ja wohl kein snowride, eher ein snowwalk


----------



## matou (2. März 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> So bin wieder da, was ging am WE??
> 
> War in Wengen / Schweiz zum Skifahren -> GEIL
> Jungfraujoch - Eiger
> ...



Sehr schöne Gegend - kenn sie allerdings nur im Sommer 
Die Bilder sind super - aber ich bin froh, dass das weiße Zeug so langsam aus unseren Breitengraden verschwindet!

Was ging am WE? Neue Wohnung malern - und das bei 15 °C Aussentemperatur


----------



## wookie (2. März 2009)

@rossi
cool danke!


----------



## mw1774 (3. März 2009)

der winterspeck muss weg! (inkl. LO)


----------



## iTom (3. März 2009)

mw1774 schrieb:


> der winterspeck muss weg! (inkl. LO)



Nicht schlecht Jetzt läßt Du es aber krachen, alter Scholli


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. März 2009)

mw1774 schrieb:


> der winterspeck muss weg! (inkl. LO)



nett , kommt mir bekannt vor  !!!


----------



## matou (3. März 2009)

Ich bin mal auf das Gesamtbild gespannt.
Aber irgendwie will mir das DT-Design nicht wirklich gefallen - die schlichte Pace-Optik hatte mir irgendwie mehr zugesagt.
_Das alte Leichte:_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. März 2009)

mw1774 schrieb:


> der winterspeck muss weg! (inkl. LO)



Soviel wiegt mein HR am HT auch.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (4. März 2009)

Aber hallo,

ich bin schon auf Erfahrungsberichte gespannt. Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mir die 80er Version nicht ans Hardtail baue statt einer SID.


----------



## Phil88 (4. März 2009)

Hallöchen,

der Anfänger mal wieder  hab das heute Nachmittag schon im Tech-Talk geschrieben, aber da will niemand schreiben, vielleicht kann mir von euch jemand was dazu sagen?

habe vorhin mein Bike geputzt und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, das mein Dämpfer (Fox Float RP23), auf den ersten Millimetern Federweg innen drin zischt oder pfuzt oder wie man es auch nennen will. Jedenfalls hört es sich an als ob luft irgendwo unter Druck durch eine enge Stelle strömt. Das Geräusch macht er aber nur auf den allerersten Millimetern, danach ist er ruhig und "sagt" nichts mehr.
Muss ich mir deswegen Gedanken machen?

schöne grüße


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. März 2009)

Ich denke, das was Du hörst ist das Öffnen des Propedal-Ventils.


----------



## matou (5. März 2009)

Phil88 schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> der Anfänger mal wieder  hab das heute Nachmittag schon im Tech-Talk geschrieben, aber da will niemand schreiben, vielleicht kann mir von euch jemand was dazu sagen?
> 
> ...



Das ist nicht ungewöhnlich - über solche Geräusche klagen viele RP23-Fahrer - meiner gab schonmal asiatische Beischlafgeräusche  von sich...
Ich würde mir - solange er funktioniert wie er soll - keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (5. März 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich bräuchte mal 'nen Tipp für eine leichte Gabel mit einer Einbauhöhe von 450 mm, Cantisockeln und Scheibenbremsaufnahme.
Hinweise auf gebrauchte Gabeln werden prüfend zur Kenntnis genommen ;o)

Viele Grüße und Danke,
Jörg


P.S.: Was geht am WE?

P.P.S.: @Phil88 mein SID-Dämpfer macht das auch manchmal...und funktioniert trotzdem seit einigen Jahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (5. März 2009)

Das sind dann etwa 80mm Federweg oder? In dem Bereich beweg ich mich zwar nicht mehr wirklich aber neben der Sid fällt mir da spontan die Manitou R7 oder Skareb ein. Wenn es von der länge passt natürlich auch eine 85mm Reba.

Ups, die Cantisockel hab ich überlesen, da bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es die noch mit gibt.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (5. März 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Das sind dann etwa 80mm Federweg oder?



Genau, 80mm für mein nur vorne gefedertes Fahrrad.
Die SID Team 100 kann man auf 80 reduzieren, baut dann aber 465mm hoch (lt. Aussage Händler).
Ne Fox gäbe es noch mit 80mm, die hat aber keine Cantisockel...

Und ich hab keine Lust, neben der Gabel auch noch Bremsen und Laufräder zu ordern (na ja, Lust schon, aber wenn das meine Regierung mitbekommt) 

@ Patrick: Wehe du erzählst Sandra was von dem Satz


----------



## Cook (5. März 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Soviel wiegt mein HR am HT auch.


HR=HinterRAD oder HinterREIFEN? 

@joerg1969: bin lange eine Skareb 80mm gefahren. Die hat nur 28mm-Rohre und ist auf ruppiger Strecke stark am verbiegen und fängt dann das Stottern an beim Bremsen. Die R7 ist im Prinzip gleich. Wenn vorrangig die Optik und Gewicht zählt und wenig hartes Gelände angesagt ist aber trotzdem zu empfehlen.


----------



## iTom (5. März 2009)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Genau, 80mm für mein nur vorne gefedertes Fahrrad.
> Die SID Team 100 kann man auf 80 reduzieren, baut dann aber 465mm hoch (lt. Aussage Händler).
> Ne Fox gäbe es noch mit 80mm, die hat aber keine Cantisockel...
> 
> ...



Ich weiß ja nicht, ob Dir sowas vorschwebt:




Die Schaftlänge weiss ich jetzt allerdings nicht mehr, müßte ich nochmal nachmessen.

Ansonsten hab ich die Gabel noch. Ist ne IS2000-Aufnahme dran u. die Cantisockelhalterung, wenn das die 2 Nippel sind, die man auf dem Bild sieht. Dürfte noch recht gut federn und kann zwischen 60, 80 u. 100mm konfiguriert werden. Frag mich aber nicht wie.

RS Judy Race ist es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## wookie (5. März 2009)

ist das mit elastomeren oder ebbes g'schaids


----------



## mw1774 (5. März 2009)

hab ganz vergessen!

vorher:




jetzt gesamt inkl. klingel, barends, racekings 2.2 ....




so langsam kann man sich damit wieder in der öffentlichkeit zeigen


----------



## Deleted 4120 (5. März 2009)

mw1774 schrieb:


> jetzt gesamt inkl. klingel, barends, racekings 2.2 ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RESPEKT!!!  Ist es denn noch Geländetauglich !!


----------



## andi1969 (5. März 2009)

mw1774 schrieb:


> hab ganz vergessen!
> 
> vorher:
> 
> ...



*oohhcch michel ganzkörperfoto vom Bike....mensch*


----------



## wookie (5. März 2009)

@michael:
juhuu klasse!!
das gewicht geht ja schon richtung rennrad 
da bin ich jetzt mal gespannt auf das nächste betont-rail-treffen.

hast du schon latex-schläuche oder fährst du tubeless?


----------



## mw1774 (5. März 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *oohhcch michel ganzkörperfoto vom Bike....mensch*



jaja fotos gibts bei schönem wetter..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (5. März 2009)

Theoretisch könnte noch einige Kilos abgespeckt werden. Lass Dir ein kpl. Bein amputieren


----------



## mw1774 (5. März 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> hast du schon latex-schläuche oder fährst du tubeless?



fahre schon lange latex, für tubless mit milch hab ich auch alles hier, der reifen war aber noch nie länger als einen tag dicht, habs dann aufgegeben! aber es sind ja wunderschläuche für den sommer angekündigt so um die 60gr!


----------



## matou (5. März 2009)

mw1774 schrieb:


> jaja fotos gibts bei schönem wetter..



Als Leichtbauer hast du doch bestimmt eine schöne Tabelle mit Teilen und Gewichten?! 
Bööödde, bööödde - poste sie mal bitte.


----------



## mw1774 (5. März 2009)

hab leider keine!


----------



## wookie (5. März 2009)

mw1774 schrieb:


> fahre schon lange latex, für tubless mit milch hab ich auch alles hier, der reifen war aber noch nie länger als einen tag dicht, habs dann aufgegeben! aber es sind ja wunderschläuche für den sommer angekündigt so um die 60gr!



für tubless hab ich auch nicht die nerven - möchte es ja sorglos haben ^^
kannst du mir gewisse latex-schläuche empfehlen? ich würde die dinger gerne mit 2,25er schlappen fahren.


----------



## matou (5. März 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> für tubless hab ich auch nicht die nerven - möchte es ja sorglos haben ^^
> kannst du mir gewisse latex-schläuche empfehlen? ich würde die dinger gerne mit 2,25er schlappen fahren.


Ich benutze seit Jahren die Michelin Aircomp C4 - gibts mit allen Ventilarten - wiegen um die 130g - absolut problem- und sorglos.
Von Conti hatte ich mal welche ausprobiert - musste aber schon zwei davon nach dem Kauf zurückgeben weil die Verklebung undicht war - ansonsten haben sie die Luft nicht gut gehalten. Andere kenn ich leider nicht.

Gruss René


----------



## iTom (5. März 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> für tubless hab ich auch nicht die nerven - möchte es ja sorglos haben ^^
> kannst du mir gewisse latex-schläuche empfehlen? ich würde die dinger gerne mit 2,25er schlappen fahren.



Also ich hab mir welche von Michelin zugelegt:
1359-1-421     Michelin Schlauch C4 Aircomp Latex   universal/47/57-559 SV 36 mm    2  
und fahr den in nem 
Muddy Mary Gooey Gluey Snak   schwarz/26x2,35
Außer dass ich vor "jeder" Ausfahrt das Latex-beschlauchte Rad aufpumpen muß, habe ich bisher nichts negatives festellen können. Ich fahr den 2,35 er auf ner 17mm breiten Felge (Mavic SLR)


----------



## wookie (5. März 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir welche von Michelin zugelegt:
> 1359-1-421     Michelin Schlauch C4 Aircomp Latex   universal/47/57-559 SV 36 mm    2
> und fahr den in nem
> Muddy Mary Gooey Gluey Snak   schwarz/26x2,35
> Außer dass ich vor "jeder" Ausfahrt das Latex-beschlauchte Rad aufpumpen muß, habe ich bisher nichts negatives festellen können. Ich fahr den 2,35 er auf ner 17mm breiten Felge (Mavic SLR)



2,35" & 17mm felge, walgt da der reifen?
wenn man jeden tag morgens und abends fährt, müsste man auch jedesmal aufpumpen, oder hebt das 2-3 tage?


----------



## mw1774 (5. März 2009)

hab auch die michelin c4, musst du aber alle 3 tage nachpumpen, wiegen ca. 125-130gr, pannenanfälligkeit geringer als herkömmliche schläuche, brauche aber trotzdem pro monat einen neuen bei täglichem gebrauch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (5. März 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> 2,35" & 17mm felge, walgt da der reifen?
> wenn man jeden tag morgens und abends fährt, müsste man auch jedesmal aufpumpen, oder hebt das 2-3 tage?



Mein subjektives Gefühl sagt, dass der Reifen nicht anderst walgt als ein 2,25er Nobby. Wird wohl ein bisschen auf das Gesamtgewicht von Rad u. Fahrer ankommen, wenn das Vorderrad belastet wird. Ich bin nun nicht ganz so schwer...ohne Gepaeck bin pi mal daumen 72-75Kilo schwer, vielleicht hilft das beim Abschätzen.
Hab jetzt 4 Ausfahrten hinter mir, mit dieser Kombination und kann bis auf das Aufpumpen nix neg. feststellen. Gut, wenn der Boden zu weich ist, dann sammelt das Profil vom Muddy ganz schön Schmodder und setzt sich zu. Macht mir aber nichts aus. Besser als beim Nobby ist der Grip immer noch.


----------



## kermit* (6. März 2009)

Kurze Wettermeldung: Ca. 10 cm neues Weiß. die Schneefräsen draußen laufen schon. Kein Radeln am WE hier möglich


----------



## matou (6. März 2009)

mw1774 schrieb:


> ...brauche aber trotzdem pro monat einen neuen bei täglichem gebrauch!



 wie machst du das? Ich hab seit 1 Jahr dieselben Schläuche drin und keine Probleme trotz 1,5 bar am BM oder sonstigen Eskapaden...



kermit* schrieb:


> Kurze Wettermeldung: Ca. 10 cm neues Weiß. die Schneefräsen draußen laufen schon. Kein Radeln am WE hier möglich


----------



## mw1774 (6. März 2009)

matou schrieb:


> wie machst du das? Ich hab seit 1 Jahr dieselben Schläuche drin und keine Probleme trotz 1,5 bar am BM oder sonstigen Eskapaden...



ich hole mir die meisten pannen auf asphalt, dafür sind die reifen echt nicht gemacht, im gelände hab ich auch keine probleme.


----------



## matou (6. März 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> ...Muddy ganz schön Schmodder und setzt sich zu. Macht mir aber nichts aus. Besser als beim Nobby ist der Grip immer noch.


Viel Spaß mit dem Teil  bei mir sind nach nicht mal einem halben Jahr fast alle(!) Stollen am Stollenfuß ringsum eingerissen. 
Es sieht ungefähr so aus...








mw1774 schrieb:


> ich hole mir die meisten pannen auf asphalt, dafür sind die reifen echt nicht gemacht, im gelände hab ich auch keine probleme.


Machts da nicht Sinn fürs Geschäft andere Reifen zu benutzen? Was hat denn Wookie für Erfahrungen mit den Smart Sam - auch so anfällig?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. März 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit dem Teil  bei mir sind nach nicht mal einem halben Jahr fast alle(!) Stollen am Stollenfuß ringsum eingerissen.
> Es sieht ungefähr so aus...
> 
> 
> ...



Den ganzen Schwalbe-Schei$$ kannst Du echt in die Tonne treten. 

Der einzige Schwalbe-Reifen, der wirklich gut ist, ist der Marathon. Vielleicht ist der für die Asphaltcowboys eine Alternative. Hält bei meinen Eltern jeweils schon 15000 Kilometer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (6. März 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Den ganzen Schwalbe-Schei$$ kannst Du echt in die Tonne treten.



Desshalb wird auch gewechselt - hab mir eine ganze Armada an Reifen bestellt um zu schauen was mir gefällt und in Rahmen und Gabel reinpasst.
Ich hab Schwalbe auch angeschrieben - mal sehen was sie dazu sagen - das kanns echt nicht sein.


----------



## wookie (6. März 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Was hat denn Wookie für Erfahrungen mit den Smart Sam - auch so anfällig?



anfangs racing-ralph gefahren, nach ca 500km mit asphalt war der dann eine art slick 

dann mal den conti speed-king probiert. das war die größte lachnummer aller zeiten. gerade mal 150 km oder so und er war hinüber. radiergummie sonst nix. 

dann habe ich die continental sport-contact benutzt. supergeil auf asphalt und sehr sehr schnell bei ca 5-6 bar  hielten fast 6-7 tkm aber auf schotter oder waldwegen zum :kotz: - von schnee ganz zu schweigen

jetzt habe ich zum smar-sam gefunden. den gibt es schon für 11-12 EUR in der drahtversion (580 gr). natürlich auch in falt, aber dann für ca 25 EUR dafür aber schön leicht. der hebt suuuupeeeäär lange  und ich habe noch keinen platten durch stiche und snakebites. nur 2 mal einen ventilabriß gehabt wegen zuwenig druck im reifen.

der smart sam ist für mich perfekt, da meine strecke ca 50/50 wald und asphalt ist. mit dem ding kommt man auch noch toll im schnee zurecht. zusammen mit der DT5.1EX Felge ist das meine traum-kombination


----------



## wookie (6. März 2009)

sehe gerade das eure posts mich überholt haben ^^ - ich kann nicht bestätigen das *alle *schwalbe ******* sind. sicher sind viele schwalbe reifen *******, aber nicht alle ;-) ich möchte mal einen reifen sehen der günstig ist, mind. 7-8tkm hebt, für asphalt und für richtiges MTB-trail-fahren taugt einigermaßen leicht ist, nicht pannenanfällig und nicht schwalbe smart sam heißt 

wenn mir einer so einen reifen zeigt, den lade ich zu einem bier ein 

*Versprochen!*


----------



## matou (6. März 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> sehe gerade das eure posts mich überholt haben ^^ - ich kann nicht bestätigen das *alle *schwalbe ******* sind.


Nein - nur die aktuellen Modelle deren Stollen dem selben Prinzip entsprechen: RR, NN, BB, MM (FA bin ich noch nicht gefahren). Die Probleme sind die selben - ab-/einreißende Stollen, übermäßige Abnutzung.


----------



## iTom (6. März 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Nein - nur die aktuellen Modelle deren Stollen dem selben Prinzip entsprechen: RR, NN, BB, MM (FA bin ich noch nicht gefahren). Die Probleme sind die selben - ab-/einreißende Stollen, übermäßige Abnutzung.



Ich denke mal, dass der MM im Kraichgau und i.d. Pfalz geeignet ist, für den schrofferen Schwarzwaldboden (BM) wahrscheinlich eher weniger.
Der NN ist mehr oder weniger so ein Universalreifen, den man fast bedenkenlos überall einsetzen kann ohne sich Gedanken machen zu müssen, habe ich für den Boden jetzt das richtige Profil oder nicht. Ich war bisher ganz zufrieden.


----------



## matou (6. März 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass der MM im Kraichgau und i.d. Pfalz geeignet ist, für den schrofferen Schwarzwaldboden (BM) wahrscheinlich eher weniger.


Das er locker reicht Kraichgau taugt glaub ich gerne. 
Aber - wenn wir mal beim Schwalbe-Sortiment bleiben - für was soll der MM sonst geeignet sein als z.B. für BM, Wildbad, Hornisgrinde, etc - feuchter Waldboden mit Wurzeln und Felsen - dafür ist er prädestiniert und glaube ich von Schwalbe auch so gedacht...
Ich denke Schwalbe hat hier gerade massive Qualitätsprobleme - sind dafür aber auch sehr kulant .


----------



## iTom (6. März 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Das er locker reicht Kraichgau taugt glaub ich gerne.
> Aber - wenn wir mal beim Schwalbe-Sortiment bleiben - für was soll der MM sonst geeignet sein als z.B. für BM, Wildbad, Hornisgrinde, etc - feuchter Waldboden mit Wurzeln und Felsen - dafür ist er prädestiniert und glaube ich von Schwalbe auch so gedacht...
> Ich denke Schwalbe hat hier gerade massive Qualitätsprobleme - sind dafür aber auch sehr kulant .



Vielleicht muss ich noch hinzufügen, meiner ist der Faltreifen. Die Drahtausführung dürfte eher für BM od. ähnliches sein

Vielleicht hast Du einen übermäßigen Fahrstil, zu viel Drehmoment vielleicht


----------



## Eike. (6. März 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast Du einen übermäßigen Fahrstil, zu viel Drehmoment vielleicht



Das würde ich am Hinterrad noch (begrenzt) aktzeptieren aber nicht am Vorderrad. Schon gar nicht in der Form wie es gerade bei Renés reifen ist. Da platzt wirklich die obere Gummischicht um die Stollern herum auf, das kommt nicht von Verschleiss oder ähnlichem.
Das alles hat auch nichts mit einem verfehlten Einsatzzweck zu tun sondern ist schlicht ein massives Problem, dass Schwalbe mit den aktuellen Reifen hat.


----------



## kermit* (6. März 2009)

Also ich bin mir grad nicht sicher, ob ich hier alles richtig verstehe, aber gripmäßig sollte sich die Muddy Mary-Drahtversion doch nicht wirklich von der MM-Faltversion unterscheiden... Wäre mir jedenfalls neu 

Ich fahre Falt-MM und würde nie mehr auf NN wechseln, v.a. nicht für BM, Brudesweg oder solche Geschichten! Beim Grip liegen da Welten dazwischen! (Mal ganz abgesehen von der Pannenanfälligkeit. Erinnerst du dich an die BM-Schnee-Tour, Tom?!  )
Würden Muddy Marys halten, wäre es ein Super-Reifen.

ICH persönlich würde NN nur auf Forstautobahnen und flowigen S0 bis max. S1-Trails bewegen wollen. Alles andere würde ich mir nicht antun wollen, bzw. da weiß ich weitaus bessere Alternativen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. März 2009)

Wenn ihr einen wirklich haltbaren Reifen sucht, kauft euch Maxxis 60a. Da bin ich hängen geblieben, nachdem ich Schwalbe-Michelin-Specialized-Conti ausprobiert habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (6. März 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> ...sondern ist schlicht ein massives Problem, dass Schwalbe mit den aktuellen Reifen hat.



brasilianer-gruppenklagen-threat mit anschließender wiedergutmachung von schwalbe an alle brasilianer!!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. März 2009)

Die Pussy ist ja mit dem Conti Race King sehr zufrieden!! Er rollt und rollt und rollt... Mit dem Grip bin ich ebenfalls sehr zufrieden!


----------



## iTom (6. März 2009)

kermit* schrieb:


> Also ich bin mir grad nicht sicher, ob ich hier alles richtig verstehe, aber gripmäßig sollte sich die Muddy Mary-Drahtversion doch nicht wirklich von der MM-Faltversion unterscheiden... Wäre mir jedenfalls neu


Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass das Drahtgeflecht die Walgfähigkeit etwas mindert, so dass die Profil-"Nippel" nicht so sehr in der Gegend rumschlabbern


> Ich fahre Falt-MM und würde nie mehr auf NN wechseln, v.a. nicht für BM, Brudesweg oder solche Geschichten! Beim Grip liegen da Welten dazwischen! (Mal ganz abgesehen von der Pannenanfälligkeit. Erinnerst du dich an die BM-Schnee-Tour, Tom?!  )


Meintest Du meine Panne? So ein Dorn kann auch in nen MM eindringen...Hätte ich nen Latexschlauch verwendet gehabt, wäre es vielleicht gar nicht so weit gekommen


> Würden Muddy Marys halten, wäre es ein Super-Reifen.
> 
> ICH persönlich würde NN nur auf Forstautobahnen und flowigen S0 bis max. S1-Trails bewegen wollen. Alles andere würde ich mir nicht antun wollen, bzw. da weiß ich weitaus bessere Alternativen.



Ich finde der NN hat schon seine Berechtigung, auch aufm BM. Würde man den BM auf Zeit fahren, dann würde man mit dem NN schneller vorankommen. Am Berg wird Zeit gut gemacht, d.h aufwaerts


----------



## matou (6. März 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass das Drahtgeflecht die Walgfähigkeit etwas mindert, so dass die Profil-"Nippel" nicht so sehr in der Gegend rumschlabbern


Ich glaube nicht, dass man an den Stollen einen Unterschied zwischen Draht und Falt merkt. A pros pros Qualitätsthema & Drahtversion - war da nicht erst eine Rückrufaktion 



iTom schrieb:


> Meintest Du meine Panne? So ein Dorn kann auch in nen MM eindringen...Hätte ich nen Latexschlauch verwendet gehabt, wäre es vielleicht gar nicht so weit gekommen


Naja - MM und BB haben schon mehr "Fleisch auf den Rippen" da ist etwas mehr Reserve.



iTom schrieb:


> Ich finde der NN hat schon seine Berechtigung, auch aufm BM. Würde man den BM auf Zeit fahren, dann würde man mit dem NN schneller vorankommen. Am Berg wird Zeit gut gemacht, d.h aufwaerts


Bei absoluter Trockenheit - ja/vielleicht. Ansonsten hinkt der NN Gripmäßig Welten hinterher. Wenn du noch welche brauchst - ich hab noch zwei (mit angerissenen Stollen) in der Garage liegen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. März 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Am Berg wird Zeit gut gemacht, d.h aufwaerts



Das vielleicht. Aber der Spaß liegt beim Fahren in die andere Richtung. Und wenn Du anderst priorisierst, bekomme ich Angst vor Dir.


----------



## iTom (6. März 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Das vielleicht. Aber der Spaß liegt beim Fahren in die andere Richtung. Und wenn Du anderst priorisierst, bekomme ich Angst vor Dir.



Berg nuf macht auch irgendwie Spass. Vor allem wenn Leute neben einem den Berg hoch schieben

Aber runter ist momentan bei mir angesagter. Bissl teschnisches üben. Es gibt recht viel am Eichelberg / Michaelsberg was noch bewältigt werden möchte.


----------



## kermit* (7. März 2009)

Diese Reifendiskussion ist nicht zielführend (bzw. Mist), da wir ganz offensichtlich komplett andere Vorstellungen vom Biken haben.


Mal wieder ein kleiner Schneebericht:
Komme gerade aus der Rastätter Gegend und wollte über Loffenau nach Bad Herrenalb fahren. Am oberen Ortsausgang ist dann ohne Vorankündigung die Straße gesperrt. 1 Stunde später war ich dann auch daheim: Müde, genervt und schneeblind


----------



## wookie (7. März 2009)

kermit* schrieb:


> Komme gerade aus der Rastätter Gegend und wollte über Loffenau nach Bad Herrenalb fahren.


hattest du eine schlaflose nacht? 04:16 Uhr ist ja nicht gerade eine zeit zum ausschlafen


----------



## Deleted 4120 (7. März 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> hattest du eine schlaflose nacht? 04:16 Uhr ist ja nicht gerade eine zeit zum ausschlafen



Jaja, die Partyjugend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (7. März 2009)

kermit* schrieb:


> Diese Reifendiskussion ist nicht zielführend (bzw. Mist), da wir ganz offensichtlich komplett andere Vorstellungen vom Biken haben.



..nee echt wär gar nicht aufgefallen.....Frosch


----------



## Deleted 4120 (7. März 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ..nee echt wär gar nicht aufgefallen.....Frosch




Ritter MM
Normalos NN
Pussies RK

edit:
sorry Dirk, habe die Hardcorecrasher vergessen mit den Maxxis


----------



## Messerharry (7. März 2009)

Dann werd ich mich mal bei den normalos mit NN einreihen.

Gelegentlich bin ich dann mit FA - Außenseiter???


----------



## Deleted 4120 (7. März 2009)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Gelegentlich bin ich dann mit FA - Außenseiter???



Sorry, aber Deine Schublade gibt es nicht   !!!


----------



## Joerg_1969 (7. März 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ritter MM
> Normalos NN
> Pussies RK



Och nee, dann bin ich jetzt 'ne Pussy?

Deshalb mache ich jetzt aber trotzdem keine NN drauf...


----------



## iTom (7. März 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ritter MM
> Normalos NN
> Pussies RK
> 
> ...



Dann bin ich ein NormaloRitter, da vorne MM u. hinten NN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (7. März 2009)

was soll das alles mit den reifen?
auf den schmackes kommt es an!

hier ein paar bilder aus meinem turmbergrennen workout. 
[YT="Turmbergrennen Workout"]Ov3_SOBz4kk&ap=%2526fmt%3D18[/YT]


----------



## Oskar1974 (7. März 2009)

mw1774 schrieb:


> hab ganz vergessen!
> 
> vorher:
> 
> ...


----------



## Curtado (7. März 2009)

Ich hätte gerade ein Paar NN 2,4 zuverkaufen.
Wenn jemand von den Pussies zu den Normalos aufsteigen will


----------



## iTom (7. März 2009)

Curtado schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerade ein Paar NN 2,4 zuverkaufen.
> Wenn jemand von den Pussies zu den Normalos aufsteigen will





Es sieht ja aus wie ne richtige Karriereleiter


----------



## Deleted 4120 (7. März 2009)

Curtado schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerade ein Paar NN 2,4 zuverkaufen.
> Wenn jemand von den Pussies zu den Normalos aufsteigen will



Du meinst ABsteigen  !!!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. März 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wie einige sicher schon festgestellt haben - gibt es nun die Möglichkeit Interessengemeinschaften im IBC anzulegen.
> 
> Macht es Sinn für die GBZ-ler, Karlsruher, Nordschwarzwälder eine solche IG anzulegen?
> ...



Ich muß das ja doch nochmal aufgreifen!! Vielleicht wäre das ja doch nicht ganz verkehrt. Ich denke da an Ausfahren an denen der Ort nicht umbedingt preis gegeben werden möchte, so wie die Diskussion im Tourenthread. In einer IG könnte man da wesentlich entspannter darüber sprechen ohne das die ganze Welt mitliest!! Sonst kann ja alles wie gehabt laufen. Also eine Brasilianer IG ???
Ist nur so ne Idee...


----------



## wookie (10. März 2009)

ich glaube, wenn wir in der IG rumlabern, werden weniger aktuelle dinge direkt im forum diskutiert. aber genau das ist doch so schön, weil dadurch fremde zu uns finden.

brasilianer-nachwuchs ist wichtig. irgendwann sterben wir alle weg und es gibt keine brasis mehr.

edit: ausdrücke wie "geheimtrail" oder so wecken natürlich noch mehr das interesse von potentiellen mitfahrern aus der region.


----------



## matou (10. März 2009)

Bisher ist es doch eh so gelaufen, dass "geheime" Touren per Email besprochen wurden...


----------



## Messerharry (10. März 2009)

Ah, deshalb hab ich keine mitbekommen!


----------



## Eike. (10. März 2009)

Es ist ja nicht so, dass am laufenden Band "Geheimtouren" verabredet werden - falls doch steh ich auch nicht auf dem Verteiler  Apropo, wir sollten für den harten Kern wirklich mal die E-Mailadressen sammeln damit solche Sachen einfacher ablaufen können. So oft, dass wir extra deswegen eine nicht öffentliche IG brauchen passiert das ja nun doch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (11. März 2009)

Nein mit "Geheimtouren" meinte ich z.b. dieses oder jenes. Das ist einfach die selbe Kategorie wie der F bei R...
Wir können aber echt mal emailaddressen austauschen - Harry deine hab ich noch nicht - kannst du sie mir per pn schicken - danke.

Gruss René


----------



## iTom (11. März 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Nein mit "Geheimtouren" meinte ich z.b. dieses oder jenes. Das ist einfach die selbe Kategorie wie der F bei R...
> Wir können aber echt mal emailaddressen austauschen - Harry deine hab ich noch nicht - kannst du sie mir per pn schicken - danke.
> 
> Gruss René



Dieses Sammelemailversendefeature hätte man schon in der "Kontakt&Freunde"-Geschichte implementieren können über weitere checkboxen  (klick, klick und nochmals klick und Sammelnachrichtenabschick).
Warum man da soviele IGs oder Sonstiges braucht, erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich


----------



## andi1969 (14. März 2009)

*...der Andi hat mal den Pinsel geschwungen..... und meine alte Xt frisch lackiert.*


----------



## Eike. (14. März 2009)

Bin mal gespannt obs hält, sowas hab ich nämlich auch noch vor.


----------



## wookie (17. März 2009)

*@Michael:*
fährst du nicht den Furious Fred? wie lange (km) hebt der den?


----------



## mw1774 (17. März 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> *@Michael:*
> fährst du nicht den Furious Fred? wie lange (km) hebt der den?



hallo wookie, 

hab jetzt schon über einem jahr den conti raceking 2.2 drauf, als schneller allroundreifen habe ich noch nichts besseres gehabt! vorderreifen hat bei mir jetzt ca. 10.000km, den hinteren hab ich nach 4.000km ersetzt, bei mir allerdings hoher asphaltanteil (50%). durch das große volumen sehr schöne eigendämpfung, kannst du auch mit wenig (2.0 bar) druck fahren, dann auch im gelände viel grip, um welten besser als der racing ralph!


----------



## wookie (17. März 2009)

mw1774 schrieb:


> hallo wookie,
> 
> hab jetzt schon über einem jahr den conti raceking 2.2 drauf, als schneller allroundreifen habe ich noch nichts besseres gehabt! vorderreifen hat bei mir jetzt ca. 10.000km, den hinteren hab ich nach 4.000km ersetzt, bei mir allerdings hoher asphaltanteil (50%). durch das große volumen sehr schöne eigendämpfung, kannst du auch mit wenig (2.0 bar) druck fahren, dann auch im gelände viel grip, um welten besser als der racing ralph!



ich glaube das porbiere ich mal aus. meine reifen sind zwar unkaputtbar, wiegen aber auch 680 gramm in der faltversion 

da kann ich mit dem 480 gramm schweeren FF und latex-schläuchen schon einiges an gewicht sparen.

den RR hatte ich mal ne zeit lang gefahren. ich war der flick-meister²


----------



## mw1774 (17. März 2009)

ich fahr den raceking 2.2 und nicht den furious fred! der wiegt aber auch ca. 470-480gr.


----------



## wookie (17. März 2009)

mw1774 schrieb:


> ich fahr den raceking 2.2 und nicht den furious fred! der wiegt aber auch ca. 470-480gr.



ups  ja stimmt! den meinte ich auch.

RR, FF, FA, NN, SM, ...
ich verliere den überblick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (17. März 2009)

mw1774 schrieb:


> ich fahr den raceking 2.2 und nicht den furious fred! der wiegt aber auch ca. 470-480gr.



Wie weiter oben schon geposten, fahre seit einiger Zeit auch den raceking mit Latex und bin auch auf Trails absolut zufrieden!!! Ich fahre immer nur mit 2bar.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. März 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Wie weiter oben schon geposten, fahre seit einiger Zeit auch den raceking mit Latex und bin auch auf Trails absolut zufrieden!!! Ich fahre immer nur mit 2bar.



Kauf Dir ne gescheite Pumpe, dann bekommst Du auch mehr Luft in den Reifen.


----------



## Eike. (18. März 2009)

Pumpe - Pah, ihr habt doch einen Mund


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. März 2009)

Schön, dass Du Dich bei dem Thema Druck im Reifen auch zu Wort meldest. Du bist ja unter uns sozusagen der Meister.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (18. März 2009)

Pussies reichen 2 bar, ich kenne da sogar Ritter die mit 0,9 bar den Serpentinentrail runterbrettern, gibt sogar Beweisfotos


----------



## matou (19. März 2009)

Pussies? Unsere Pussies stehen eher auf weniger Druck 

Hier eine unsere neuen Mitbewohnerinnen - seit zwei Tagen bei uns und sau neugierig. Nr 2 lässt sich leider nichtmal vom Handy fotografieren. Wenn sie etwas zutraulicher sind mach ich mal "richtige" Fotos...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (19. März 2009)

ahhh meine augen jucken!


----------



## andi1969 (21. März 2009)

*..dieses ist der zweite Streich und ein dritter folgt bald......*





*...am Bike*


----------



## Landei-Forst (21. März 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *..dieses ist der zweite Streich und ein dritter folgt bald......*



Dir graust's ja vor gar nichts . Lass mich raten, jetzt kommen noch rote Alu Schrauben rein.


----------



## andi1969 (21. März 2009)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Dir graust's ja vor gar nichts . Lass mich raten, jetzt kommen noch rote Alu Schrauben rein.



*nö schwarze Titan....a bissle Stile muss a sei oder.....*


----------



## matou (25. März 2009)

sooo...jetzt hats auch die zweite aufs Foto geschafft 





Und keine Sprüche über das Gewicht der Damen...die "Fülligkeit" ist z.T. Rassebedingt


----------



## wookie (25. März 2009)

die sehen aber hübsch aus. leider vertrage ich den speichel der katzen nicht und da die sich immer und überall lecken vertrag ich die haare nicht.  - schade sonst hätt ich bestimmt auch schon so eine trial-katze.


----------



## kermit* (25. März 2009)

matou schrieb:


> sooo...jetzt hats auch die zweite aufs Foto geschafft
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die sind aber fett!


----------



## matou (25. März 2009)

pah - das ist doch nur Fell


----------



## Deleted 4120 (25. März 2009)

Ich habs doch immer gewußt, doch ein PUSSY-Thread!!!


----------



## iTom (25. März 2009)

kermit* schrieb:


> Die sind aber fett!



...die Muschies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (25. März 2009)

kann euch jetzt unser killermeerschweinchen nicht vorenthalten:




edit: muhahaha sieht er nicht schön böse aus


----------



## iTom (25. März 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> kann euch jetzt unser killermeerschweinchen nicht vorenthalten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein MS aufm SM-DH


----------



## matou (26. März 2009)

Nach Aussage eines südamerikanischen Kollegen - schmecken Meerschweinchen ausgezeichnet 

Aber mal was anderes - wen es interessiert - in diesem Fred wird gerade der (Rahmen-)Bau eines Dekerf Softtails dokumentiert - dass nenn ich noch Handwerkskunst  (warum gibts hier keinen Sabber-Smilie?)


----------



## andi1969 (26. März 2009)

*.....schodele und nu der dritte Streich......






und noch 1555g..... anstatt der angegebenen 1700g*


----------



## wookie (26. März 2009)

was sind das den für naben?


----------



## iTom (26. März 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *.....schodele und nu der dritte Streich......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die sehen aber Klasse aus, bin begeistert Waren das die, wovon Du in der letzten Ausfahrt geredet hast? Hast Du hier technische Daten davon? Wie ist denn hier die Preislage? Falls Du die Infos preisgeben kannst/möchtest, gerne auch per PN.


----------



## andi1969 (26. März 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> was sind das den für naben?



*Hauseigene NUBUK Naben..(scheinen baugleich mit Nope und Sunn zu sein)*


----------



## wookie (26. März 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Wie ist denn hier die Preislage? Falls Du die Infos preisgeben kannst/möchtest, gerne auch per PN.



ich denke wir (und unsere frauen) wissen das wir für unser hobby einfach zu viel ausgeben. drum brauch sich hier doch keiner schämen.


----------



## iTom (26. März 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> ich denke wir (und unsere frauen) wissen das wir für unser hobby einfach zu viel ausgeben. drum brauch sich hier doch keiner schämen.



Mit schämen hat das nichts zu tun, eher mit Neid. Man weiß ja nicht wer hier alles mitliest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (30. März 2009)

netten link gefunden:
http://www.bikejames.com/cardio-training/dont-fall-for-the-bike-mag-hype/

fahrt mehr hardtails


----------



## wookie (30. März 2009)

> Hallo Bongo Bongo Team!
> 
> 
> Herzlichen Dank für die Teilnahme an Europas größtem Radteam! Das Jersey wurde bereits zu deinem Kona Fachhändler geschickt, wo du es jederzeit abholen kannst, falls du das noch nicht gemacht hast.



habt ihr diese nachricht auch erhalten?


----------



## Phil88 (30. März 2009)

War heute bisschen aufm Wattkopf unterwegs.
Es liegt an mehreren Stellen, vor allem Richtung Jagdhütte hinter, öfters mal eine Ladung Tannenzweige auf dem Weg, kein Problem zu drüberfahren, aber nervig. Denke kaum dass das Wetterbedingt ist, sonst würde sie nich fern von jeglichen Tannen zusammen gehäuft mitten auf dem Weg liegen.
Auf dem Trail von den Feldern oben zu Jagdhütte runter (heut erst entdeckt) liegt ein Baumstamm quer.
Und hinter dem Funktturm am Wattkopf musste ich erst ein Stück richtung Albtal hinter und dann rechts runter richtung serpentinentrail, weil der Trail zur Friedrichshütte direkt vom Funkturm runter wegen forstarbeiten gesperrt war. Und auf der Schleife die ich dann gefahren bin lagen auch sehr dicke Äste bis dünne Baumstäme rum, mitten auf dem Weg.
Und was mir noch aufgefallen ist, es sind etliche Weg-Schilder demoliert, abgebrochen, verbogen, oder in die falsche richtung gedreht worden.

denke nicht dass das alles wetterschäden sind...


----------



## matou (30. März 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> habt ihr diese nachricht auch erhalten?



Ja - hab ich bekommen - nach Rückfrage sind sie auch tatsächlich schon beim Händler. Ich glaub ich würde an einen Telefonscherz denken wenn mich jemand anruft und nach BongoBongo-Trikots fragt.  
Werde es irgendwann diese Woche mal holen...


----------



## black soul (30. März 2009)

Phil88 schrieb:


> War heute bisschen aufm Wattkopf unterwegs.
> Es liegt an mehreren Stellen, vor allem Richtung Jagdhütte hinter, öfters mal eine Ladung Tannenzweige auf dem Weg, kein Problem zu drüberfahren, aber nervig. Denke kaum dass das Wetterbedingt ist, sonst würde sie nich fern von jeglichen Tannen zusammen gehäuft mitten auf dem Weg liegen.
> Auf dem Trail von den Feldern oben zu Jagdhütte runter (heut erst entdeckt) liegt ein Baumstamm quer.
> Und hinter dem Funktturm am Wattkopf musste ich erst ein Stück richtung Albtal hinter und dann rechts runter richtung serpentinentrail, weil der Trail zur Friedrichshütte direkt vom Funkturm runter wegen forstarbeiten gesperrt war. Und auf der Schleife die ich dann gefahren bin lagen auch sehr dicke Äste bis dünne Baumstäme rum, mitten auf dem Weg.
> ...




phil88

da oben ist grad hochsaison was das abholzen betrifft. also völlig normal das chaos. 
vom funkturm zur hütte ist schon länger zu und wird auch zu bleiben für ne weile.
du bist noch nicht lange dort unterwegs oder ? ist  nämlich jedes jahr das selbe.



> denke nicht dass das alles wetterschäden sind...



sicher keine bikerfeinde ...


----------



## Phil88 (30. März 2009)

nee ist meine erste saison, bin noch so ein grünschnabel 

das mit dem abholzen hab ich schon bemerkt, das chaos in der nähe von sägespänen und holzlagern hab ich mir auch damit erklärt, fand ich auch nich weiter schlimm, aber es sieht halt teilweise auch an stellen wo nix vom abholzen zu sehen ist wüst aus, und die beschädigten schilder kommen daher bestimmt auch nicht...

es sieht auch nich direkt danach aus dass was gegen uns biker "unternommen" worden wäre, aber es sieht eben relativ wüst aus an vielen stellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (30. März 2009)

Hmmm? Der SM-DH ist doch ein Fred weiter


----------



## Joerg_1969 (31. März 2009)

Um mal auf den Titel und damit auch den Zweck dieses Freds zurück zu kommen. Wie wäre es mit einem gemütlichen Beisammensein zu einer Hopfenkaltschale?


----------



## black soul (31. März 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Hmmm? Der SM-DH ist doch ein Fred weiter


----------



## iTom (31. März 2009)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Um mal auf den Titel und damit auch den Zweck dieses Freds zurück zu kommen. Wie wäre es mit einem gemütlichen Beisammensein zu einer Hopfenkaltschale?



Gerne, aber nur dann, wenn ich auch Zeit dafür zur Verfügung gestellt bekomme (bin leider in der parlamentarischen Opposition)


----------



## speedygonzales (31. März 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Gerne, aber nur dann, wenn ich auch Zeit dafür zur Verfügung gestellt bekomme (bin leider in der parlamentarischen Opposition)



finde ich gut, in ein paar Monate kann ich mit geschwollener Brust und erhobenem Haupt sagen, "Tom ich warte oben auf Dich"


----------



## iTom (31. März 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> finde ich gut, in ein paar Monate kann ich mit geschwollener Brust und erhobenem Haupt sagen, "Tom ich warte oben auf Dich"



Ich trainiere aber heimlich, mit Highspeed-Windelwechsel und so...


----------



## wookie (1. April 2009)

OMG!!!
ich habe eben erfahren das das energy-race dieses jahr nur mit lizenz gefahren werden darf! was machen wir jetzt?


----------



## Joerg_1969 (1. April 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Gerne, aber nur dann, wenn ich auch Zeit dafür zur Verfügung gestellt bekomme (bin leider in der parlamentarischen Opposition)



Wenn wir eine gemeinsame Tour vom GBZ aus hinbekommen, können wir ja danach im Naturfreundehaus noch die Tour ausklingen lassen.

Das mit der Opposition verstehe ich jetzt aber nicht wirklich 
Oder bedeutet dass eine generelle "Dagegen"-Haltung 

Am Smastag soll das Wetter ja ganz akzeptabel werden, da könnten wir gegen 14 oder 15 Uhr vom GBZ-Parkplatz aus die Hometrails unsicher machen und danach noch im Biergarten stammtischlern?


----------



## iTom (1. April 2009)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Wenn wir eine gemeinsame Tour vom GBZ aus hinbekommen, können wir ja danach im Naturfreundehaus noch die Tour ausklingen lassen.
> 
> Das mit der Opposition verstehe ich jetzt aber nicht wirklich
> Oder bedeutet dass eine generelle "Dagegen"-Haltung
> ...



SA fällt meinerseits nachmittags auf jeden Fall flach, hab schon (leider) einen anderen Termin reingedrückt bekommen

Ich muß schauen, dass ich evtl. SA morgens irgendwie eingefädelt bekomme. Sonntags sind evtl. Mandelblüten in Neustadt angesagt, da is nix mit Radfahren, eher ein N8Ride


----------



## andi1969 (1. April 2009)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Wenn wir eine gemeinsame Tour vom GBZ aus hinbekommen, können wir ja danach im Naturfreundehaus noch die Tour ausklingen lassen.
> 
> Das mit der Opposition verstehe ich jetzt aber nicht wirklich
> Oder bedeutet dass eine generelle "Dagegen"-Haltung
> ...



*Ja wie denn Samstag jetzt oder Sonntag(Warmduscher) Jörg.....*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (2. April 2009)

Also gut, dann sagen wir eben Samstag 15:00 Uhr am GBZ-Parkplatz.
Und danach, bei Interesse, noch ein netter Ausklang im Naturfreundehaus.

Das wäre mein Vorschlag.

@Tom: Viel Spaß bei der Mandelblüte...


----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. April 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> OMG!!!
> ich habe eben erfahren das das energy-race dieses jahr nur mit lizenz gefahren werden darf! was machen wir jetzt?



Habe Gestern nachgefragt und prompt Heute eine Anwort bekommen:

_Guten Tag,

das Energy-Race ist ein Rennen für Jedermann bzw. -frau. Das ist ganz
offensichtlich ein Gerücht.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Ettlingen

Sabine Süß_


Gott sei Dank!!!


----------



## iTom (2. April 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Habe Gestern nachgefragt und prompt Heute eine Anwort bekommen:
> 
> _Guten Tag,
> 
> ...





war ein aprilscherz


----------



## wookie (2. April 2009)

LOL!!
Der ist mir gelungen 

rofl


----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. April 2009)

Ach komm schon!!! 
Dabei habe ich mich den ganzen 1.4. so gut gehalten und habe tüchtig ausgeteilt, jetzt kam die Strafe!!!


----------



## iTom (2. April 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ach komm schon!!!
> Dabei habe ich mich den ganzen 1.4. so gut gehalten und habe tüchtig ausgeteilt, jetzt kam die Strafe!!!



Wer anderen eine Grube gräbt...


----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. April 2009)

Jajaja, ich weiß!!! Wobei das war ja noch harmlos, ich war wesentlich böser  !!


----------



## andi1969 (4. April 2009)

So ums niedliche Thema weiterzuführen....nachdem ich meinen alten Freund nach 14 Jahren ,auf seinem letzten Gang  letzte Woche am Samstag bekleidet habe...........

hat uns eine Schicksalskatze ausgesucht.....seit Gestern






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## matou (4. April 2009)

Sweet - ein "kleiner" Fuchs  

Viel Spaß mit ihm/ihr (?) 

Unsere haben sich übrigens endlich mal ordentlich ablichten lassen...hier ein paar Fotos...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (4. April 2009)

*sorry Ihm....und 7 Monate alt.* 
*putzig Deine 2 die Graue scheint etwas Kartheuser drin zu haben.....*


----------



## matou (4. April 2009)

Sind zwei Britisch Kurzhaar - die sind den Karthäusern sehr ähnlich - nur etwas fülliger und "runder"


----------



## andi1969 (5. April 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Sind zwei Britisch Kurzhaar - die sind den Karthäusern sehr ähnlich - nur etwas fülliger und "runder"



*Aha weil mein Smoky hat in seinen besten Zeiten auch so ausgesehen 8Kilo Kater*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. April 2009)

Könnt ihr mit euren Katzengeschichten nicht ins KTWR gehen?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (5. April 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mit euren Katzengeschichten nicht ins KTWR gehen?




Oder wir machen einen Brasilianerpussythread auf  !!! So schnell werden auch Ritter zu pussies  *duckundweg*


----------



## wookie (5. April 2009)

lieber ein brasilianer-haustier-fred, weil meerschweinchen keine pussies sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (5. April 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mit euren Katzengeschichten nicht ins KTWR gehen?



meinst Du etwa Muschistories?


----------



## andi1969 (5. April 2009)

*....Jesus beruhigt euch wieder Jungs bin halt etwas stolz auf den Kleinen....

So und damit Ihr was zu gugen habt...Andis 4 Streich*


----------



## eL (5. April 2009)

sieht doch mal nach was aus 

wobei der weiße sattel und die weißen griffe  nicht geländefarbecht sind


----------



## Eike. (5. April 2009)

Ui show´n´shine ? Da hab ich auch was neues 





Wer erräts?
Die Ausstattung wird noch gegen die von meinem Stumpi ausgetauscht. Bilder gibts dann in zwei Wochen wenn alles fertig ist. Wenn jemand was sieht das er gebrauchen kann (außer Rahmen und Gabel natürlich ), das landet demnächst im Bikemarkt.


----------



## andi1969 (5. April 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ui show´n´shine ? Da hab ich auch was neues
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Ransom.....*


----------



## Joerg_1969 (5. April 2009)

Ransom oder Gambler FR?


----------



## Eike. (5. April 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Ransom.....*



Ich hätte ein Bild vom Griff einstellen sollen dann wärs spannender gewesen 

Wenn die Katze eh aus dem Sack ist hier noch eins von der Seite:


----------



## andi1969 (5. April 2009)

eL schrieb:


> sieht doch mal nach was aus
> 
> wobei der weiße sattel und die weißen griffe  nicht geländefarbecht sind



*Danke .....
der Sattel ist eh schon 2Jahre alt und die Griffe werden schon sauber mit dem passenden Reiniger*


----------



## wookie (5. April 2009)

saugeil!


----------



## kermit* (5. April 2009)

Definitiv eine bessere Entscheidung als das Stumpi zu pulvern  

Das Ransom war bei mir auch weit vorne auf der Liste, als es bei mir letztes Jahr um ein neues Radel ging.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (5. April 2009)

Schickes Ding, das 

Und poliert sieht es noch besser aus.


Das Ransom paßt zwar nicht alss CC-Maschine, aber da der Bash-Guard (noch) fehlt...


----------



## matou (5. April 2009)

Schick, schick, dann kann ich wenigstens mal die Gabel testen und was noch viel wichtiger ist - es muss jemand genausolange kurbeln wie ich 

Viel Spaß damit!

Meine Laufräder gehen (nach der zweiten Nachbesserung) übrigens wieder zurück an Actionsports! Jetzt reichts entgültig - als ich zu Hause angekommen bin hab ich etliche lockere Speichen gefunden - von dem Konzert beim Fahren reden wir mal nicht. Jetzt kommt was gescheites ans Rad...


----------



## eL (6. April 2009)

@Andi 
Ich werd den weißen sattel und die Griffe gegen praxistaugliche schwarze Komponenten austauschen. Mein Boot iss schon weiß genug. 

@Kermit
Der Herr Bike-Box aus Ötisheim hat mir vor 2 Jahren Hope Räder gestrickt die wirklich bocksteif sind und an denen ich noch keinen einzigen Handgriff tun musste in den Jahren.
vielleicht solltest mit dem mal reden


----------



## matou (6. April 2009)

eL schrieb:


> Der Herr Bike-Box aus Ötisheim hat mir vor 2 Jahren Hope Räder gestrickt die wirklich bocksteif sind und an denen ich noch keinen einzigen Handgriff tun musste in den Jahren.
> vielleicht solltest mit dem mal reden



Stimmt - an den habe ich bisher noch garnicht gedacht. Danke!

Ich brauch glaub ich doch nich ein bisschen Unterstützung von Euch.

Naben werden ganz klar die Hope II Pro - aber ich bin fürs HR noch am überlegen ob ich die normale Schnellspannversion - oder die 10mm Schraubachse nehmen soll. Hat schon jemand Erfahrung damit - Haltbarkeit, Steifigkeitsvorteil(?)...

Gruss René


----------



## wookie (6. April 2009)

oder einfach mal das experiment starten sich ein laufrad selber zu bauen. es macht spaß sich das hobby abends mit auf das sofa zu nehmen! und man weiß auch genau das das laufrad dann den eigenen wünschen entspricht. tutorials gibts genug und so schwer wie alle sagen ist es auch nicht. an einem alten laufrad lässt sich auch gut üben.

die laufräder von actionsports hatte ich anfangs auch. - die qualität war aber nicht so prickelnd. ohne nachzentrieren hatte ich leider ein sehr weiches laufrad.


----------



## wookie (6. April 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Erfahrung damit - Haltbarkeit, Steifigkeitsvorteil(?)...




die haltbarkeit von der pro 2 ist super. hält sich wacker schon über 2 jahre bei vielen kilometern. die lager sind noch gut trotz salzwasser im winter. nur der freilauf brauch mal fett - wird schon sehr laut nach ner weile. das fett verliert sich an sehr heißen tagen. aber nach über 15tkm ist das ok.

eines sollte man beachten:
durch den alu-freilauf graben sich die ritzen in den freilauf ein. darum umbedingt eine kassette mit aluspider nehmen. die auflagefläche auf dem freilauf ist größer und es frisst sich nicht mehr fest.

zum unterschied zwischen der schraub oder schnellspann achse kann ich nicht viel sagen. die hope fahre ich im hardtail mit schnellspanner - das ist ja steif genug. ich hatte sie mal im scott nitrous und konnte nicht feststellen das es irgendwie weich war am hr.


----------



## Eike. (6. April 2009)

Nimm die 10mm Variante und einen Steckachsschnellspanner dazu. Die gibt nicht nur von DT sondern zB auch von NC17. Da hast du gegenüber einem Schnellspanner keine Nachteile aber halt die höhere Steifigkeit.


----------



## matou (6. April 2009)

Daran hab ich auch schon gedacht - aber ich hab doch immer das Gewicht im Auge


----------



## Eike. (6. April 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Daran hab ich auch schon gedacht - aber ich hab doch immer das Gewicht im Auge



Sprachs und schraubte die Saint ans Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (6. April 2009)

Hust...die Saint wiegt ohne Tuning ziehmlich genau 132 Gramm mehr wie die Elixir...dafür zieht sie aber einfach nur göttlich. 
Dafür investiere ich gerne das Mehrgewicht...


----------



## Don Stefano (6. April 2009)

Ich bin auch grad auf der Suche nach nem neuen LRS. Hab mir da bei CRC einen hüpschen zusammen gestellt. Hab bisher noch nix schlechtes über deren LRS in Erfahrung bringen können. Hope Naben sind in England naturgemäß nicht überteuert und mit dem schwachen Pfund sollte da ein guter Preis machbar sein.


----------



## matou (6. April 2009)

Was schweben Dir denn für Felgen vor? Ich bin ja eigentlich auf die DT 5.1 aus - habe dann aber die Mavic En 521 gesehen - geben die 40g mehr auch mehr Stabilität. Hats du (oder jemand anders) schon Erfahrungsberichte gehört?


----------



## Grosser1609 (6. April 2009)

Ich fahr´jetzt seit Mai 2007 den "Hope Hoops FR" Laufrdasatz, mit den 
Pro2-Naben und der DT 5.1. und musste noch nie etwas nachzentrieren. Selbst bei meinen ü100 Kg ein echter SorglosLRS.
Beim Herr BikeBox für 345.-....


----------



## Don Stefano (6. April 2009)

Ich hab das Vorderrad am HT. Für das Fully schwebt mir etwas breiteres vor. Gibs bei CRC auch etwas günstiger als bei der BikeBox.

721 sind zwar stabiler aber auch nicht breiter. Die Singletrack war bisher ne echte Sorglosfelge, daher würde ich gerne mal die Equalizer EQ31 antesten.





_Edith sagt: Hier noch ein Bild von der Felge (knapp über 30mm, die singletrack hat 31mm)._


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. April 2009)

Felgen fahre ich die 5.1 von Dir und die macht bisher echt alles mit.

Am Proceed fahre ich die ST von Sun und die ist wie der Don schreibt, bisher auch sorglos. Allerdings denke ich, dass das die Qualität stark vom Einspeicher abhängt, und nicht nur vom reinen Matrial.

Ne Felge über 30mm Breite ist meiner Meinung nach overdosed.

Edith sagt: Ich habe mit den 30mm die Innenbreite gemeint. Wird allgemein glaub ich so auch angegeben. Die ST hat meines Wissens ne Innenbreite von 27 mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (6. April 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Daran hab ich auch schon gedacht - aber ich hab doch immer das Gewicht im Auge



*Ja wie Leichtbau *


----------



## matou (6. April 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Die Singletrack war bisher ne echte Sorglosfelge, daher würde ich gerne mal die Equalizer EQ31 antesten.


Die EQ sieht interessant aus - mich würde zwar eher die EQ29 interessieren - ist aber einen Versuch wert. Danke für den Tip.

Die ST hatte ich am Ersatz-LRS auch am VR - Sorglos ja abslout - aber ich wollte wieder etwas Gewicht sparen...



andi1969 schrieb:


> *Ja wie Leichtbau *


So ganz hab ich mein Leichtbau-Fully nicht vergessen. Mein Covert ist mit 14,5 kg auch kein Schwergewicht und so solls auch bleiben.


----------



## Don Stefano (6. April 2009)

Wegen 1 mm kannste auch gleich die EN 521 oder D5.1 nehmen. Stabilität würde ich in der Reihenfolge Mavic > DT swiss > sun ringle einstufen. Wenns noch ne Weile dauert, bis ich mich zum Kauf entschließen kann, ist evtl. mein Sparbuch auf eine Summe angewachsen, dass auch ne ZTR Flow drin wäre.  Allerdings ist da die Frage noch nicht geklärt, wer mir die einspeicht.


----------



## matou (6. April 2009)

Klar ist es die selbe Kategorie, aber in der suche ich ja auch. Ich würde es nur zugerne mal Probe fahren.  Leider finden sich zu den SUNs nicht allzu viele Erfahrungswerte...

Sind die ZTRs tatsächlich so bocksteif wie alle immer sagen? Actionsports speicht die übrigens ein


----------



## Don Stefano (6. April 2009)

Willst du wirklich noch einen LRS von Actionsports? Obwohl 100â¬ Aufpreis fÃ¼r die Felgen ggÃ¼. dem Angebot von CRC wÃ¤ren Ok. Die Equalizer wÃ¤re halt in WeiÃ gewesen.


----------



## matou (6. April 2009)

Nein das war ein Scherz - sorry - siehe Smilie.
Die Qualität meiner ersten beiden LRS von AS hat mit der jetzigen Qualität nichts gemeinsam! Ich werde dort sicher keine LR mehr bestellen.

bikeparts-online.de und gocycle.de bieten die Flow allerdings auch an - dort kenne ich aber nicht die Einspeichquali.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. April 2009)

Ich fahre am Fully hinten noch ein original von AS eingespeichtes Laufrad. Ich habe lediglich das LR selber mehrfach abgedrückt und dann selber die Speichenspannung erhöht, bzw. nach der ersten Rund nochmal richtig nachzentriert. 

Das LR läuft jetzt seit 2 Jahren genau so gut wie mein VR, das ich selber eingespeicht habe. Ich kann also abgesehen von meiner "Nachbehandlung" nix sagen gegen das Laufrad. Und selber abdrücken und nochmal nachzentrieren ist in meinen Augen in Anbetracht des wirklich günstigen Preises in Ordnung.


----------



## matou (6. April 2009)

...wie gesagt. Ich kann nur über meine persönlichen Erfahrungen berichten. Die ersten beiden LRS (Hügi240/DT Comp/4.1 1x disc & 1x Felge) waren super eingespeicht - wurden nach ein paar Monaten nochmal nachzentriert und gut wars. Aber, dass was ich letzte Woche von AS zurückbekommen habe, hätte ich auch selber so verbrechen können. Gut vielleicht ist das Nope-Zeugs auch einfach so grottig schlecht, dass es sich garnicht richtig verarbeiten lässt  dann würde ich mir als Geschäftstreibender mal so meine Gedanken machen...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. April 2009)

... wenn Du schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hast, würde ich ruhigen Gewissens bei denen auch nix mehr bestellen. Ich wollte auch nur sagen, dass es auch anderst geht. DT 4.1? Hast Du auch ein Rennrad? 

Ach ja, falls es wer noch nicht gelesen hat: Hilfe.


----------



## matou (6. April 2009)

Ja, so ein komisches grobstolliges Rennrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (6. April 2009)

matou schrieb:


> grobstolliges Rennrad


Aha, Cross Country. 



eL schrieb:


> Der Herr Bike-Box aus Ötisheim hat mir vor 2 Jahren Hope Räder gestrickt die wirklich bocksteif sind und an denen ich noch keinen einzigen Handgriff tun musste in den Jahren.
> vielleicht solltest mit dem mal reden


Ist die Bike-Box ein reiner Versandhandel oder haben die auch einen Laden, wo man mal hingehen kann?

Ich könnte mich ja fast spontan dazu entschließen, den Hope Hoops mit 5.1ern zu erwerben


----------



## eL (6. April 2009)

kermit* schrieb:


> Aha, Cross Country.
> 
> 
> Ist die Bike-Box ein reiner Versandhandel oder haben die auch einen Laden, wo man mal hingehen kann?
> ...



Der gute mann hat seine Versandhöhle im elterlichen Eigenheim. selbst arbeitet er wohl in Stuttgart und kommt dann und wann nach Ötisheim um mit den warten zu schieben.

ich persönlich ruf da vorher an und mach Termin wann er denn mal da wäre. Ob ich dann bekomme was ich will oder ne Woche später noch mal wieder kommen muss ist ne andere frage. Er hat aber ne menge Hope teile da oder bestellt wenn grad vergriffen. das ist eigentlich mein Grund warum ich da kauf, Hopedealer keine 5km von zuhause hat was. außerdem macht er geniale Laufradsätze. der Hope Hoops ist aber ein industrieller Laufradsatz!!! den macht er nicht selbst soweit ich weis. von daher nicht vergleichbar mit dem was er mir gezaubert hat.


----------



## Don Stefano (6. April 2009)

Bei meinem Hope Hops Vorderrad binkt seit ein paar Wochen ein Lämpchen, was mit "needs trueing" beschriftet ist. Kann mir einer sagen, was das bedeutet?


----------



## matou (6. April 2009)

Ich dachte so was gibts nur im Auto?
Das Lämpchen soll Dir glaub ich sagen, dass du dein Rad zentrieren lassen sollst...


----------



## Eike. (6. April 2009)

Ich hätte einen LRS mit Sun SOS + DT370 hinten/Scott vorne anzubieten  sind allerdings durchgehend 2mm Speichen sonst würd ich den vielleicht sogar selber weiterbenutzen. Wenn ich zu Hause bin wird gewogen.


----------



## eL (6. April 2009)

ja nee is klar 
wollte damit nur sagen das ich die Qualität nicht vergleichen kann bzw es nicht die gleiche sein muss die ich von ihm kenne!!!!

Asche auf mein haupt


----------



## Nerd (6. April 2009)

Na da sind wir ja beim richtigen Thema!

Eike & Rene, ich wollte nämlich bei euch anfragen, wie zufrieden ihr mit euren LRS von Actionsports seid. Für 300,- N90 Naben mit ZTR Flow Felgen ist halt schon sau billig (haben sie mir als Alternative zu ihrem offiziellen Angebot geschickt http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...oTubes-ZTR-Flow-black-red-Edition::21000.html, weil ich gerne schwarze Naben gehabt hätte).
Was ich jetzt aber gelesen habe schreckt mich dann doch ab.

Bei mir ist ist noch die Alternative Bontrager Rythm Comp. 
Sind auch 28mm Felgen und können tubeless gefahren werden, Felgenband und Ventileinsatz dafür werden mitgeliefert.
Wiegen etwas mehr als 1900g, haben allerdings nur 28 Speichen. Naben sind angeblich von DT.
Habe bisher nur Positives darüber gelesen, und kosten hier eben nur 233,- (auch in der Steckachsversion, das habe ich bereits nachgefragt): http://www.bike-alm.de/product_info.php?info=p42335_Bontrager-Rhythm-Comp-TLR-Disc.html

P.S.: Sobald ich wieder etwas mehr Kondition aufgebaut habe melde ich mich auch wieder im Tour-Fred. Eure Pfalz Geschichten haben mich schon ganz wuschig gemacht, ich finde die Gegend genial.


----------



## matou (7. April 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich hätte einen LRS mit Sun SOS + DT370 hinten/Scott vorne anzubieten  sind allerdings durchgehend 2mm Speichen sonst würd ich den vielleicht sogar selber weiterbenutzen. Wenn ich zu Hause bin wird gewogen.



Zu spät - ich hab schon bestellt 
...deiner wird ca. bei knapp 2,2 kg liegen.



Nerd schrieb:


> Na da sind wir ja beim richtigen Thema!
> 
> Eike & Rene, ich wollte nämlich bei euch anfragen, wie zufrieden ihr mit euren LRS von Actionsports seid. Für 300,- N90 Naben mit ZTR Flow Felgen ist halt schon sau billig (haben sie mir als Alternative zu ihrem offiziellen Angebot geschickt http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...oTubes-ZTR-Flow-black-red-Edition::21000.html, weil ich gerne schwarze Naben gehabt hätte).
> Was ich jetzt aber gelesen habe schreckt mich dann doch ab.


Ich will keine generelle Kritik üben. Der Nope Enduro LRS ist von der Qualität halt nicht das gelbe vom Ei - vielleicht lässt der sich garnicht vernünftig einspeichen  Alles andere von denen war gut eingespeicht & verarbeitet. Bei dem Angebot sind ziehmlich hochwertige Teile verbaut, wenn AS dann noch vernünftig arbeitet bräuchte man sich eigentlich keine Gedanken machen. Ich glaube aber, ich bin zum Thema AS momentan kein guter Ratgeber...

Zu dem anderen LRS kann ich nichts sagen, ich hab noch keine Erfahrung mit Bontrager-Komponenten. 



Nerd schrieb:


> P.S.: Sobald ich wieder etwas mehr Kondition aufgebaut habe melde ich mich auch wieder im Tour-Fred. Eure Pfalz Geschichten haben mich schon ganz wuschig gemacht, ich finde die Gegend genial.



Gerne. Aber eigentlich ist jetzt der richtige Zeitpunkt, da wir auch erst Kondi aufbauen


----------



## eL (7. April 2009)

und was wird es jetzt??? 
und wo hast du bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (7. April 2009)

Ich bin auf Nummer Sicher gegangen...Hope II Pro (VR 20mm/HR 10mm)/EN 521/DT Comp/DT ProLock Nippel


----------



## Nerd (7. April 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Gerne. Aber eigentlich ist jetzt der richtige Zeitpunkt, da wir auch erst Kondi aufbauen



Naja, 1300 Hm sind bei mir augenblicklich nicht machbar. Bin am Sonntag am Wattkopf / Kreuzelberg knapp 800 Hm in 2h netto mit einigen Pausen dazwischen gefahren, danach war ich aber platt. 

Und ich hasse es, bergauf am Limit zu fahren. Da kann man sich ja gar nicht mehr beim Runterbrettern konzentrieren 

Aber ich bleib am Ball...


----------



## mw1774 (7. April 2009)

nun mal mit neuer gabel, ja ja ist ein wenig dreckig...


----------



## Eike. (7. April 2009)

Die Hauswand kommt mir so bekannt vor, da ist nicht zufällig eine bestimmte Eisdiele in der Nähe?


Hat eigentlich jemand aktuelle Schneeinfos aus dem Albtal? Bernstein und Mahlberg müssten doch eigentlich inzwischen frei sein oder nicht?


----------



## Phil88 (8. April 2009)

mahlberg war am samstag schneefrei bis auf ungefähr 2/3 höhe, weiter kam ich nich wegen tannen quer auf dem weg, wohl noch vom letzten sturm. aber sah nich so aus als ob da im letzten stück noch schnee liegen würde.


----------



## matou (8. April 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand aktuelle Schneeinfos aus dem Albtal? Bernstein und Mahlberg müssten doch eigentlich inzwischen frei sein oder nicht?



Das ist die letzte Meldung (vom letzten Freitag)...


kermit* schrieb:


> Kleine Warnung:
> Ab Hahnenfalzhütte liegt noch immer Schnee, sogar zu viel zum Fahren. Wollte gestern dann den Bru***weg runter fahren, aber da lagen noch teilweise ca. 20 cm Sulzschnee...


Ich denke aber am WE könnte man wieder einen Versuch starten. Ab wann bist du denn wieder in KA?

Gruss René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (8. April 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Die Hauswand kommt mir so bekannt vor, da ist nicht zufällig eine bestimmte Eisdiele in der Nähe?



scott und eisdiele passt immer!


----------



## Eike. (8. April 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Das ist die letzte Meldung (vom letzten Freitag)...
> 
> Ich denke aber am WE könnte man wieder einen Versuch starten. Ab wann bist du denn wieder in KA?
> 
> Gruss René



Die Nachricht von Conny hatte ich gesehn aber der Bernstein ist ja 100m niedriger als die Hahnfalz deswegen dachte ich der wär inzwischen frei.

Ich komme Dienstag Abend zurück, Mittwoch Vormittag wird dann das Rad umgebaut und ab Nachmittag kanns los gehen


----------



## wookie (8. April 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Mittwoch Vormittag wird dann das Rad umgebaut und ab Nachmittag kanns los gehen



Optimist


----------



## matou (8. April 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> Optimist


Das hab ich mir auch gerade so gedacht. Ich denke nur an die vielen Kleinigkeiten wegen denen man dann nochmal zum Shop rennt und für exorbitante Preise Ersatzteile kauft  (XT-Kette & Umwerfer für je 39 EUR )

Aber Eike hat den Vorteil, dass das Ransom im prinzip komplett ist - wenn was nicht passt behält er halt erstmal das Originalteil.

Passt schon - viel Glück


----------



## wookie (8. April 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Aber Eike hat den Vorteil, dass das Ransom im prinzip komplett ist - ...



stimmt

sone situation hatte ich auch schonmal, bike auseinandergebaut, andere teile dran und dann festgestellt das es nicht passt. dann aber auch gemerkt das ein rückbau nicht mehr funktioniert.


----------



## matou (8. April 2009)

Hmm, Umbau am HT Formula B4 auf Oro. Die Leitung der B4 am HR durchgeschnitten weil sie zu fest in den aufgedremelten Bremszuggegenhaltern saß und dann festgestellt, dass zur Oro der falsche Adapter beilag


----------



## Malberg (8. April 2009)

falls noch "Schneeunklarheiten" bestehen.
Ich war gestern unterwegs - also Malberg,Bernstein vollkommen Schneefrei nur auf der Teufelsmühle war ganz oben in geschützten Lagen noch ein wenig zu Schnee zu sehen - bin aber wieder die Strasse runter und übers Käppele heim daher kann ich zu den Waldwegen Richtung Hahnenfalzhütte nicht sicher was sagen. 
Gruss


----------



## Eike. (8. April 2009)

Ich bau ja kein neues Rad auf sondern tausche nur schon vorhandene Teile aus.
Falls es zeitlich eng wird bau ich erstmal nur Bremse, Sattel und Griffe um und fahr mit dem Rest vom Ransom aber im Prinzip hab ich bis auf neue Schaltzüge ja alles was ich brauche. Die Bremse muss man für die Montage auch nicht aufmachen also dürfte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben (jaja ich weiß, Teufel und Eichhörnchen ... )
Die Maverick Speedball macht übrigens einen guten Eindruck. Das seitliche Spiel ist nur ~2mm an der Sattelnase ich glaub nicht, dass das beim Fahren stört. Das einzige was mich schon ein bsichen stört ist der cm Versenkbarkeit den ich durch die Reduzierhülse verliere, dafür ist da gleich ein Schmutzabstreifer integriert.
Die 55 fühlt sich noch ein bischen zäh an aber so wie das Rad aussieht hat das auch noch keine ernst zu nehmende Abfahrt erlebt, das läuft sich hoffentlich noch ein. Ein Ölwechsel werd ich dann nach den ersten Touren auch mal machen, danke für den Tipp René. Das Gewicht liegt übrigens bei genau (so genau wie die Badezimmerwaage halt ist) bei 15kg ohne Pedale. Da müsste ich mit meinen Komponenten eigentlich unter 15 kommen


----------



## eL (8. April 2009)

wie jetzt? das ransom iss garnicht neu?


----------



## wookie (8. April 2009)

mw1774 schrieb:


> scott und eisdiele passt immer!


heute, eis zwischen 17:30 und 18:00 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (8. April 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> heute, eis zwischen 17:30 und 18:00 Uhr?



uuuhh klingt gut, aber eher richtung 18.00uhr, wann fährst du in ka los?


----------



## Eike. (8. April 2009)

eL schrieb:


> wie jetzt? das ransom iss garnicht neu?



War ein Vorführbike. Ist auf jeden Fall neuer als es nach meiner ersten Tour mit einem neuen Bike wäre.


----------



## wookie (8. April 2009)

mw1774 schrieb:


> uuuhh klingt gut, aber eher richtung 18.00uhr, wann fährst du in ka los?



fahre hier so 17:40 los, also wäre 18:00 ok


----------



## KA-Biker (9. April 2009)

..weiss von euch zufällig einer, wie man die FOX Dämpfer mti Öl befüllt und was für welches man braucht? Weil ich muss jetzt in die Stadt sowieso fahren( da könnte ich mir gleich öl besorgen)?..gestern am Strommasten wurde er plötzlich schön warm am Kolben..


----------



## KA-Biker (9. April 2009)

Hat sich erledigt danke.


----------



## Eike. (9. April 2009)

Es ist ganz normal, das Dämpfer warm werden wenn sie schaffen müssen. Da entsteht schließlich einiges an Reibungswärme.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. April 2009)

Wenn ihr im Schwarzwald noch mit Schnee kämpft, fahrt rüber zu unseren linksrheinischen Freunden.

Gestern Weinbiet - Lambertskreuz - Weinbiet. Wetter in Ordung, Trails furztrocken.


----------



## matou (9. April 2009)

Haben wir die letzten Male doch schon gemacht 
Heute 16:00 ist die Bad Wildbader Trailrunde dran - falls du noch frei haben solltest...


----------



## wookie (9. April 2009)

@vanessa:
:winke: hast du mich gestern nicht auf dem radweg neben dem zubringer (zwischen ettlingen und karlsruhe) erkannt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (9. April 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> @vanessa:
> :winke: hast du mich gestern nicht auf dem radweg neben dem zubringer (zwischen ettlingen und karlsruhe) erkannt?



ja, sie hat dich erkannt, musste aber nochmal nachfragen ob dein bike jetzt mattschwarz sei! 
bei mir wurde es gestern so 19:00 uhr bis ich weggekommen bin, heute werde ich die rückfahrt über bad herrenalb-käppele-bernstein-mahlberg-walprechtsweier-ettlingen-ka nehmen.


----------



## wookie (9. April 2009)

mw1774 schrieb:


> ... ob dein bike jetzt mattschwarz ...


*räusper* glänzend schwarz! der rest ist dreck


----------



## andi1969 (9. April 2009)

mw1774 schrieb:


> ja, sie hat dich erkannt, musste aber nochmal nachfragen ob dein bike jetzt mattschwarz sei!
> bei mir wurde es gestern so 19:00 uhr bis ich weggekommen bin, heute werde ich die rückfahrt über bad herrenalb-käppele-bernstein-mahlberg-walprechtsweier-ettlingen-ka nehmen.



*Dach Michel und Vanessa na und geht was über Ostern.......*


----------



## mw1774 (9. April 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Dach Michel und Vanessa na und geht was über Ostern.......*



bis jetzt ist noch nichts geplant aber wir wollen auf jedenfall in den schwarzwald radel... grünhütte usw..


----------



## andi1969 (9. April 2009)

mw1774 schrieb:


> bis jetzt ist noch nichts geplant aber wir wollen auf jedenfall in den schwarzwald radel... grünhütte usw..



* ich heb ma die Hand  .........außer am Sasmstag geht gar nicht*


----------



## wookie (9. April 2009)

sonntag vormittag/mittag?
ich würde evtl meine holde auf dem radel ausführen. grünhütte wäre da ne feine sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. April 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Haben wir die letzten Male doch schon gemacht
> Heute 16:00 ist die Bad Wildbader Trailrunde dran - falls du noch frei haben solltest...



Nö. Sitz leider wieder im Büro.

Werd jedenfalls jetzt öftern aufs Weinbiet hochfahren und dann den Trail mit den Serpentinen runter. Erst wenn ich da komplett ohne absetzen runterkomme, werde ich mich im PW dem nächsten Berg widmen. 

Dieses Ziel scheint mir realistischer wie Deins mit der Treppe an der Wolfsburg.


----------



## iTom (9. April 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> ...



toller Avatar


----------



## Don Stefano (9. April 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Werd jedenfalls jetzt öftern aufs Weinbiet hochfahren und dann den Trail mit den Serpentinen runter. Erst wenn ich da komplett ohne absetzen runterkomme, werde ich mich im PW dem nächsten Berg widmen.


Wie langweilig!

Es gibt soo viele schöne Trails im PW. Warum soll man die nicht auch beglücken dürfen?

Das andere ist eher eine Lebensaufgabe. Immer wenn man vorbei kommt, kann man bissl. probieren.


----------



## matou (9. April 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Nö. Sitz leider wieder im Büro.
> 
> Werd jedenfalls jetzt öftern aufs Weinbiet hochfahren und dann den Trail mit den Serpentinen runter. Erst wenn ich da komplett ohne absetzen runterkomme, werde ich mich im PW dem nächsten Berg widmen.



Das ist aber echt langweilig! Da würde ich eher mal eine Serpentinen-Trainings-Session machen. Wenn du eine Stelle nicht schaffst - fahr sie so oft bis es "gut" klappt - zum Schluss nochmal alles in einem Rutsch.

Wir hatten heute wieder den Serpentinenoverkill in BaWiBa - die Temperaturen waren schon fast sommerlich - es könnte glatt so weiter gehen!

Stefan,
sind die Serpentinen am Weinbiet mit den Wildbadern zu vergleichen oder gibt es sonst etwas ähnliches zum Vergleich (Mt Stino o.ä.)?



DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Dieses Ziel scheint mir realistischer wie Deins mit der Treppe an der Wolfsburg.


W-Burg ist eher utopisch - da müsste ich erstmal meinen Kopf soweit bekommen da runter zu fahren 
Für dieses Jahr hab ich mir erstmal den BM (ohne absetzen) vorgenommen - sind ja nur noch die zwei Einstiege offen.
...und diese nette Treppe - die hab ich jetzt schon zweimal probiert - das könnte klappen.

P.S. Mein neuer LRS wurde heute schon verschickt!


----------



## Messerharry (9. April 2009)

Mann, mann, mann, ihr habt Probleme
Fahrt doch einfach drauf los ohne das Rad zu zwingen, dann wird´s schon werden.
Wer zögert hat schon verloren und endet meist mit absturz


----------



## matou (9. April 2009)

Naja, ein bisschen Übung ist schon nicht verkehrt


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. April 2009)

matou schrieb:


> ...und diese nette Treppe - die hab ich jetzt schon zweimal probiert - das könnte klappen.



Da kommst Du ohne Versetzen aber nicht runter. Außer vielleicht mit Vollgas, aber da sind die Chancen auf ein Bett im Städtischen dann vermutlich 50-50.



Messerharry schrieb:


> Mann, mann, mann, ihr habt Probleme
> Fahrt doch einfach drauf los ohne das Rad zu zwingen, dann wird´s schon werden.
> Wer zögert hat schon verloren und endet meist mit absturz



Klares Jein. Mit Angst klappts nicht. Aber Voll drauf ging bei mir schon mehr wie einmal schief. Und ich hab nicht mehr so viele Leben übrig und muß deshalb neudings haushalten. 



Don Stefano schrieb:


> Wie langweilig!
> 
> Es gibt soo viele schöne Trails im PW. Warum soll man die nicht auch beglücken dürfen?
> 
> Das andere ist eher eine Lebensaufgabe. Immer wenn man vorbei kommt, kann man bissl. probieren.



Ich geb Dir dreimal recht.

Wobei ich die Aussage nicht wirklich ernst gemeint habe. Dafür hab ich schon allein nicht genug Zeit. Aber für eine reine Serpentinen-Runde wäre ich mal zu haben.



matou schrieb:


> Stefan,
> sind die Serpentinen am Weinbiet mit den Wildbadern zu vergleichen oder gibt es sonst etwas ähnliches zum Vergleich (Mt Stino o.ä.)?



Ich bin zwar nicht Stefan, aber die Weinbiet-Treppen sind anspruchsvoller wie die in Wildbad, da sie mehr Felsstufen haben. Die Wildbadserpentinen sind flacher und nicht so verblockt.


----------



## Don Stefano (9. April 2009)

Ich glaube es wird mal Zeit für "The Snake".


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. April 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ich glaube es wird mal Zeit für "The Snake".



Bin ich mit Zimbo und Armin schon gefahren, als die zwei letztes Jahr für Garda oder Finale trainieren wollten. Dave und OZM waren auch dabei. Da kann man schon mal deprimiert sein, hinterher. 

Aber ich wäre da dabei. Will mich ja verbessern, und da gibt es mehr Serpentinen wie vom Kaunertaler Glescher runter.


----------



## matou (9. April 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Da kommst Du ohne Versetzen aber nicht runter.


 Das ist klar - passt scho...



Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ich glaube es wird mal Zeit für "The Snake".



Bin ich auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (10. April 2009)

Weiß zufällig jemand wo ich Morgen ein Trettlager auf Hollowtech Basis herkriegen kann? Muß ned von Shimi sein!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. April 2009)

Tretlager mit einem t. 

Nur das Innenlager oder komplett und was soll es kosten?

Eike verkauft eine komplette Einheit von FSA, wenn ich das auf den Bildern richtig sehe. Schick im doch mal ne PM.


----------



## votecoli (10. April 2009)

Sicher! Tretlager, sorry! Ich brauch nur die zwei Lager und das Verbindungsteil aus Kunststoff! Keine Kurbeln!!!


----------



## Eike. (10. April 2009)

Ich bin sowieso erst am Dienstag wieder zu Hause. Eine HTII Tretlagereinheit als Ersatzteil zu bekommen dürfte allerdings auf die Schnelle schwierig sein, ich glaub nicht, dass einer der Bikeläden bei uns sowas vorrätig hat.


----------



## Saci (10. April 2009)

ähm.. ich schnell hier mal so zwischenrein - also wenns dringed is - ich hab 2 ungefahrene HT" lager hier liegen.. 1 könnt ich auf jedne fall entbehren.. kannst ja mal ne PM schreibn - ich wohn in karlsbad - bin aber heut abend in ETT unterwegs.. wie gesagt - PM wenns dringens is.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## iTom (10. April 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Tretlager mit einem t.
> 
> Nur das Innenlager oder komplett und was soll es kosten?
> 
> Eike verkauft eine komplette Einheit von FSA, wenn ich das auf den Bildern richtig sehe. Schick im doch mal ne PM.



Trelager?


----------



## andi1969 (10. April 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig jemand wo ich Morgen ein Trettlager auf Hollowtech Basis herkriegen kann? Muß ned von Shimi sein!



*Cycle Sport in Remchingen Olli.....*


----------



## votecoli (11. April 2009)

Thanks, für alle Vorschläge!


----------



## wookie (15. April 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> ... wird dann das Rad umgebaut und ab Nachmittag kanns los gehen



ist es schon fertig? gibt es aktuelle bilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (15. April 2009)

Neue Bilder mach ich erst wenn alles fertig ist. Die Kurbel muss ich noch auswechseln.
Aber es fährt auf jeden Fall sehr geil


----------



## mw1774 (15. April 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> .... da gibt es mehr Serpentinen wie vom Kaunertaler Gletscher runter.



heee, da will ich dieses jahr mit dem radl hoch! warst du schon mal da? bin da jedes jahr mit dem ski-club-ka!


----------



## wookie (16. April 2009)

Hier mal was kurzweiliges gegen die langeweile ...
Ich dachte mir es wäre witzig meinen täglichen weg mal aufzunehmen und im Zeitraffer abzuspielen. Kommen tolle Sounds bei raus. (z.b.: gefluche wegen umgestürzten Bäumen oder Straßenbahnen. Oder auch der Verkehr in Ettlingen der sich wie ein Formel1-Rennen anhört). Aus den ca 50 Minuten sind jetzt ca 8 Minuten geworden. Zum Schluss im Fahrstuhl könnt Ihr auch die Digicam auf dem Helm sehen  Der Schluss hat auch irgendwie was von einem Ego-Shooter.


----------



## Eike. (16. April 2009)

Das Highspeed-am-Bahnübergang-warten hat schon was von Slapstick  Hast du den Radler in Braun etwa auf dem Hinterrad überhohlt? Sowas macht man doch nicht, was meinst du wie der sich jetzt fühlt


----------



## andi1969 (16. April 2009)

* wie viel % fährst Du auf der Strecke auf zwei Rädern*...


----------



## mw1774 (16. April 2009)

seeeeeeeeehhhhr geil, jetzt kann ich meinen weg auch in der glotze sehen!
bei 3:23 war die ampel doch sicher rot! 
bitte demnächst mal wieder 2 stunden früher aufstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (16. April 2009)

es war doch grün. ich habe mich immer an die verkehrsregeln gehalten, das sind teuschungen durch den zeitraffer.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. April 2009)

mw1774 schrieb:


> heee, da will ich dieses jahr mit dem radl hoch! warst du schon mal da? bin da jedes jahr mit dem ski-club-ka!



Ja. Mit dem Auto allerdings.


----------



## matou (16. April 2009)

so, nun ist er da, and...

...it rolls with angry bee sound


----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. April 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> Hier mal was kurzweiliges gegen die langeweile ...
> Ich dachte mir es wäre witzig meinen täglichen weg mal aufzunehmen und im Zeitraffer abzuspielen. Kommen tolle Sounds bei raus. (z.b.: gefluche wegen umgestürzten Bäumen oder Straßenbahnen. Oder auch der Verkehr in Ettlingen der sich wie ein Formel1-Rennen anhört). Aus den ca 50 Minuten sind jetzt ca 8 Minuten geworden. Zum Schluss im Fahrstuhl könnt Ihr auch die Digicam auf dem Helm sehen  Der Schluss hat auch irgendwie was von einem Ego-Shooter.



Sachmal, ist Dir langweilig?? Bist Du nicht ausgelastet??

So geil Du hast immer Ideen!! Lustiger Film!! Hast einfach ne normale Digicam auf den Helm fixiert?


----------



## wookie (17. April 2009)

@matou:
da blinzelt eine grüne dichtung (?) von der hope an der rechten seite nähe der scheibenbremse hervor. ich habe dort nur etwas schwarzes aus alu und kein grünes irgnedwas. gibt es etwa änderungen an der PROII gegenüber älteren modellen?



pumuckl schrieb:


> Sachmal, ist Dir langweilig?? ...
> Hast einfach ne normale Digicam auf den Helm fixiert?



ist ne normale digicam mit kabelbindern und schaumstoff auf dem helm festgezurrt. ist keine langeweile, ich würde eher "alltag" sagen


----------



## matou (17. April 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> @matou:
> da blinzelt eine grüne dichtung (?) von der hope an der rechten seite nähe der scheibenbremse hervor. ich habe dort nur etwas schwarzes aus alu und kein grünes irgnedwas. gibt es etwa änderungen an der PROII gegenüber älteren modellen?



Hi wookie,
danke für den Tip, ich werde mal nachschauen.
Ich hab nur irgendwo gelesen, dass seit ca. einem Jahr die ProII Naben durch die Bank weg ca. 10-15 Gramm schwerer geworden sind. Scheinbar wurde da irgend etwas geändert.

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (17. April 2009)

Vielleicht liegts auch an der 10mm Variante. Wookie fährt ja 9mm Schnellspanner oder?


----------



## wookie (17. April 2009)

stimmt! ich hab schnellspanner


----------



## Eike. (17. April 2009)

Dinge die man nicht finden will wenn man ein Tretlager ausbaut:



Wär ja jetzt spannend zu wissen bei welchem Kugellager die fehlen und ob dieses Kugellager am Ende noch im Bike ist  Das Hauptschwingenlager liegt direkt dadrüber aber bei dem sind die Dichtungen der Lager in Ordnung (können also keine Kugeln verloren haben) und auch die Lager am Steuersatz sind gekapselt, gleiches beim ausgebauten Tretlager.
Anyway, die LX ist drin allerdings kann ich den Stinger nicht mehr benutzen. Durch das 73mm Tretlager kommen da keine Spacer mehr rein und der Stinger sitzt zu weit außen für das kleine Kettenblatt. Ich versuch es jetzt erstmal mit ziemlich kurzer Kette, vielleicht reicht dann die Spannung vom X9 Schaltwerk aus aber ich glaubs eigentlich nicht. Dafür hat der Rahmen ja eine ICSG Aufnahme, da ist die Auswahl an Kettenführungen etwas größer.
Ich hatte am Mittwoch am SM-DH übrigens zusätzlich zum Tractionmode (reduzierter Federweg) auch noch die Plattformdämpfung drin  dafür gings aber gar nicht schlecht, mit vollem Federweg und ohne Plattform schwebe ich jetzt wahrscheinlich über die Trails


----------



## wookie (17. April 2009)

die kugeln können ja nicht aus der lagerschale ohne das die lagerschalen schaden nehmen und das merkt man schon. das sind vielleicht noch reste. mein lieblingsradladen hatte an seinem fett-pinsel auch schon mal kügelchen kleben, welche mir beim fetten der pedalaufnahme aufgefallen sind. 

ich hatte im februar auch so ein erlebniss. mein sohn hatte seine legosteine, ü-eier-figuren und einen imbus in meinen neuen rahmen (sitzrohr) gesteckt und ich hatte nix gemerkt. als ich an einem trail die sattelstütze nicht ganz versenken konnte und es so komisch geklappert hab dachte ich ich seh net richtig.

ist doch ein tolles gewichtstuning


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (17. April 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> @matou:
> da blinzelt eine grüne dichtung (?) von der hope an der rechten seite nähe der scheibenbremse hervor. ich habe dort nur etwas schwarzes aus alu und kein grünes irgnedwas. gibt es etwa änderungen an der PROII gegenüber älteren modellen?



Hab gerade geschaut - es ist tatsächlich eine Dichtung.



wookie schrieb:


> ich hatte im februar auch so ein erlebniss. mein sohn hatte seine legosteine, ü-eier-figuren und einen imbus in meinen neuen rahmen (sitzrohr) gesteckt und ich hatte nix gemerkt. als ich an einem trail die sattelstütze nicht ganz versenken konnte und es so komisch geklappert hab dachte ich ich seh net richtig.
> 
> ist doch ein tolles gewichtstuning



Dein Sohn denkt halt mit - die Teile hättest du im Notfall ganz Mac Gyver-mäßig zum reparieren deines Bikes benutzen können.


----------



## wookie (21. April 2009)

wie geil


----------



## matou (21. April 2009)

der Erste und der Trick bei 3:10 sind ja mal genial


----------



## wookie (21. April 2009)

ja du brauchst nur hope fahren, dann geht das genauso wie bei ihm


----------



## matou (21. April 2009)

ok, dass bezweifle ich jetzt mal ganz stark - aber zumindest dürfte es eine schöne Geräuschkulisse dabei geben.

O-Ton Uwe am Sonntag: "...na wenigstens kann man Dich jetzt nicht mehr auf dem Trail verlieren..."


----------



## wookie (21. April 2009)

wart erstma ab bis es über 30 grad hat. da ist das fett so dünn wie öl und sie wird richtig laut


----------



## matou (21. April 2009)

Mach mir keine Angst - die sind jetzt schon lauter wie meine alten Hügis


----------



## kermit* (21. April 2009)

Das Video ist ja phänomenal!
Aber diese hohen, ungefederten Drops wöllte ich meinen Gelenken nicht antun


----------



## iTom (21. April 2009)

3:23 ist meine Favoritenszene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (23. April 2009)

Wie wäre es dann mal wieder mit einem Stammtisch, die Biergartensaison eröffnen!!!


----------



## andi1969 (23. April 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Wie wäre es dann mal wieder mit einem Stammtisch, die Biergartensaison eröffnen!!!



*........och echt immer die selben langweiligen Gespräche und die selben Themen...kommen tut ja auch niemand...... muss das wieder sein Felix.

Wann und wo*


----------



## Deleted 4120 (23. April 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *
> 
> Wann und wo*



DAS ist ja immer das Problem!!!


----------



## wookie (23. April 2009)

nachdem der letzte nähe bruchsal war, kann der nächste ja nur in KA sein


----------



## rossi-v (23. April 2009)

Ja wird mal wieder Zeit bspw. Vogelbräu oder armer Ritter (an der Höpfnerburg)


----------



## andi1969 (24. April 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> DAS ist ja immer das Problem!!!



Bundschuh im Untergrombach......am 30.4 ..20 Uhr...wo ist das Problem Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (24. April 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ...wo ist das Problem...


Untergrombach ist am Ar*** der Welt! KA wäre echt mal wieder angebracht.

Wie Uwe schon sagte - Vogelbräu und Co wären ein guter Vorschlag.


----------



## wookie (24. April 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Vogelbräu und Co


----------



## Joerg_1969 (24. April 2009)

Ich kann Uwe auch nur zustimmen.

Meiner Meinung hatten wir doch ursprünglich auch gesagt, dass der Stammtisch wechselt zwischen Bruchsaler- und Karlsruher-Ecke. Und wem der Weg zu weit ist, der muss ja nicht kommen. Ansonsten laufen die Brasilianer Gefahr sich zu spalten, was eigentlich recht Schade wäre, oder?

CU


----------



## wookie (24. April 2009)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Ansonsten laufen die Brasilianer Gefahr sich zu spalten, was eigentlich recht Schade wäre, oder?


die diskusion über ober- und unterschicht hatten wir schonmal


----------



## andi1969 (24. April 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Untergrombach ist am Ar*** der Welt! KA wäre echt mal wieder angebracht.
> 
> Wie Uwe schon sagte - Vogelbräu und Co wären ein guter Vorschlag.



ja dann kommt ihr doch mal aus den Puschen.......


----------



## matou (27. April 2009)

Die gestrige Schütteltour war genau das richtige um den neuen LRS einzufahren 
Ich würde ihn nun gerne nachspannen lassen - zu welchem Karlsruher (oder nähere Umgebung) Shop würdet Ihr mich denn ohne schlechtes Gewissen schicken?

Danke und Gruss
René


----------



## Deleted 4120 (27. April 2009)

Sorry Andi, aber ich plädiere auch für KA.


----------



## andi82 (27. April 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Die gestrige Schütteltour war genau das richtige um den neuen LRS einzufahren
> Ich würde ihn nun gerne nachspannen lassen - zu welchem Karlsruher (oder nähere Umgebung) Shop würdet Ihr mich denn ohne schlechtes Gewissen schicken?
> 
> Danke und Gruss
> René



radHaus Kastner in Kuppenheim machen ne super Arbeit!


----------



## andi1969 (27. April 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Sorry Andi, aber ich plädiere auch für KA.



*......ganz ehrlich Felix...machts doch wie Ihr wollt.....is mir egal......*


----------



## rossi-v (28. April 2009)

Wie siehts aus wann wäre ein guter Zeitpunkt?

Bis auf 13.-14.5 (Transportlogistic) bin ich flexibel?

Irgendwann nächste Woche bsp. Mi oder Do.?
6 oder 7.5. ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (28. April 2009)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Irgendwann nächste Woche bsp. Mi oder Do.?
> 6 oder 7.5. ??




Wär ich bei beiden Terminen dabei.

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (28. April 2009)

Passt bei mir auch. Wieder im Vogelbräu oder hat jemand einen anderen Vorschlag?


----------



## kletterprofi (29. April 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Passt bei mir auch. Wieder im Vogelbräu oder hat jemand einen anderen Vorschlag?



Am 07.05. könnte ich auch mal wieder, Vogel ist das Bier o.k. und im Sommer ist der Durst immer groß. Wie wäre es am späten Nachmittag so ab 15.00 - 16.00 Uhr zum "Kaffee"?


----------



## matou (29. April 2009)

Ich glaub um die Uhrzeit arbeiten alle normalen Menschen - ich würde 18/19:00 Uhr vorschlagen.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (29. April 2009)

Ich kann nur am Mi 6.5. ab ca. 20Uhr. 15 Uhr hätte ich auch gerne schon Zeit, aber wie René schon sagt, die meisten werden wohl arbeiten  !!


----------



## iTom (30. April 2009)

Wer kann zu der RS PIKE was sagen bwz. hat evtl. Erfahrungen damit sammeln können?


----------



## Eike. (1. Mai 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Wer kann zu der RS PIKE was sagen bwz. hat evtl. Erfahrungen damit sammeln können?



Absolute Sorglosgabel mit sehr gutem Ansprechverhalten. Wenn ich mir nicht das Ransom geholt hätte würde ich die noch eine ganze Weile fahren.
 Ich hätte grade eine Coil Uturn Team/454 anzubieten.


----------



## matou (2. Mai 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> ...mit sehr gutem Ansprechverhalten.


Dito
Sorglos kann ich bei ~2 Monaten Fahrzeit nicht beurteilen...


----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. Mai 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ich kann nur am Mi 6.5. ab ca. 20Uhr. 15 Uhr hätte ich auch gerne schon Zeit, aber wie René schon sagt, die meisten werden wohl arbeiten  !!


bin raus, keine Zeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (2. Mai 2009)

wenn ihr grad schon bei gabeln seit. ich schätzte , dass ich mir in 4-6 wochen ne neue gabel kaufen werde. ich denke wohl das es in die lyrik richtung geht. nur bin ziemlich unentschlossen ob ich luft oder stahlfeder nehmen soll, weil ich ja bisher nur die fox luftgabel gefahren bin. einmal bin ich die tora coil (130mm) gefahren und da fand ich das ansprechverhalten garnicht toll. gut kann man nicht unbedingt vergleichen aber,..vielleicht kann mir einer von euch nen tipp geben.

__________________


----------



## Eike. (2. Mai 2009)

Beim Ansprechverhalten geht einfach nichts über eine Stahlfedergabel. Der Vorteil bei Luft ist die stufenlose Gewichtsanpassung über den Luftdruck und das normalerweise geringere Gewicht, dafür kosten sie normalerweise auch eine ganze Ecke mehr. Wenn 200-300g nicht die ganz große Rolle spielen würde ich immer eine Stahlfedergabel nehmen.

Edit:
Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass ich einiges von meinem Radwerkzeug vermisse. Ich glaub das hab ich jemandem ausgeliehen, ich weis aber nicht mehr wem . Wenn sich also der aktuelle Besitzer meiner 24er und 26er Nüsse und w5er Rock Shox Gabelöl bei mir melden würde wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## KA-Biker (2. Mai 2009)

@eike...ist deine pike stahl gewesen?


----------



## Eike. (2. Mai 2009)

Die schwarze die ich jetzt die letzten Monate gefahren habe war mit Stahlfeder. Vorher hatte ich eine DualAir. Die hatte zwar auch ein sehr gutes Ansprechverhalten aber ich fand die Stahlversion insgesamt harmonischer. Und bei der Pike liegen auch nur ~150-200g zwischen Stahl und Luft.


----------



## Eike. (4. Mai 2009)

Stuntzi ist wieder unterwegs  Diesmal von Kreta über Griechenland und den Balkan an den Gardasee.


----------



## matou (4. Mai 2009)

Och nö...Sehnsuchtsstimmung im Büro...

...ist abonniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (4. Mai 2009)

@Don:

Du fährst ja auch die 38/16er übersetzung, ist dir mal der ungleichmäßige verschleiß an den ritzeln aufgefallen? - Durch die gerade zahl der übersetzung treffen sich ja bestimmte glieder und zähne immer wieder.

hinten dachte ich mir ich könnte dieses problem mit dem ein und ausbau des hinterrades beseitigen. - klappt auch. aber vorne habe ich das immer vergessen.

naja es ist nicht so schlimm aber man sieht das sich die gerade übersetzung auf die ritzel auswirkt.
an der hellen farbe der zähne ist die seitliche abnutzung zu erkennen:


----------



## rossi-v (4. Mai 2009)

Wie siehts aus wann wäre ein guter Zeitpunkt?..

Wollt Ihr noch???

6 oder 7??

rossi


----------



## matou (4. Mai 2009)

Am 6. um 6? Mittwoch soll das Wetter eh nicht so toll werden


----------



## Eike. (4. Mai 2009)

Mir ist nächste Woche lieber.


----------



## Phil88 (4. Mai 2009)

Mittowch würde ich vllt auch mal vorbeischauen wenns euch nix ausmacht und wenns in KA statt findet.
Oder nächste Woche würde auch passen


----------



## Don Stefano (5. Mai 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> Du fährst ja auch die 38/16er übersetzung, ist dir mal der ungleichmäßige verschleiß an den ritzeln aufgefallen? - Durch die gerade zahl der übersetzung treffen sich ja bestimmte glieder und zähne immer wieder.


Das kann bei mir nicht passieren.
Soviel fahr ich doch gar nie im Leben! Vorher muss ich sowieso nen Plattfuß flicken oder ne neue Felge einspeichen oder irgendwas, wo ich die Kette auf dem Kettenblatt bewegen muss. Oder tritt das Problem dann auch auf, ich glaub ich hab's noch nicht so ganz verstanden.


----------



## wookie (5. Mai 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Vorher muss ich sowieso nen Plattfuß flicken oder ne neue Felge einspeichen oder irgendwas, wo ich die Kette auf dem Kettenblatt bewegen muss.



ja stimmt, ich sollte mehr plattfüße haben. dann kommen solche probleme mit der kette nicht. evtl werde ich also in zukunft doch mal tubeless probieren


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. Mai 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> evtl werde ich also in zukunft doch mal tubeless probieren



Oder machs wie Eike und fahre mit 5 bar im Reifen.


----------



## wookie (5. Mai 2009)

5 bar? damit kann man ja felsen spalten.


----------



## Eike. (5. Mai 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> 5 bar? damit kann man ja felsen spalten.



Nicht immer alles glauben was die Titanschulter so babbelt 

Mal was anderes: Ich hab gerade nochmal verschärft nachgemessen und - jemand Interesse an einer Maverick Speedball 31,6mm in neuwertigem Zustand? Ich kann doch eine normale Sattelstütze in mein Ransom einbauen und da ich ohne die Versenkbarkeit gut leben kann (fürn Downhill muss ich eh anhalten und die Stütze ganz versenken) nehme ich statt dessen die Gewichts- und Finanzmitteleinsparung in Anspruch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
irgendwie scheint ja niemand so recht Lust auf den Stammtisch zu haben - bzw bisher sind es imho nur Uwe und ich die definitiv Zeit haben.

Mein Vorschlag wäre das ganze zu vertagen. Damit nicht immer die üblichen dabei sind - mal ein paar Fragen in den Raum.

Wann hätten denn die Buchsaler (& Umgebung) Zeit um nach KA zu kommen?
Wookie wie siehts bei Dir aus?
Was ist eigentlich mit Michael - ewig nichts gehört?
Wer könnte z.B. am 14.05. 19:00Uhr?


Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (6. Mai 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Wer könnte z.B. am 14.05. 19:00Uhr?



Dabei.


----------



## kletterprofi (6. Mai 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> irgendwie scheint ja niemand so recht Lust auf den Stammtisch zu haben - bzw bisher sind es imho nur Uwe und ich die definitiv Zeit haben.
> 
> Mein Vorschlag wäre das ganze zu vertagen. Damit nicht immer die üblichen dabei sind - mal ein paar Fragen in den Raum.
> ...


 

am 14.05. und heute klappt bei mir nicht, bin dann auch raus.


----------



## wookie (6. Mai 2009)

also ich wäre am 14ten glaube ich nicht dabei, meine holde ist im urlaub und ich hüte die kinder ^^


----------



## Joerg_1969 (6. Mai 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Wann hätten denn die Buchsaler (& Umgebung) Zeit um nach KA zu kommen?
> Wookie wie siehts bei Dir aus?
> Was ist eigentlich mit Michael - ewig nichts gehört?
> Wer könnte z.B. am 14.05. 19:00Uhr?



Ein Weingartener sagt mal unter Vorbehalt zu 
und traut sich in die große Stadt mit den hellen Lichtern und vielen Versuchungen...


----------



## iTom (6. Mai 2009)

Ich bräuchte hierzu mal ein paar Kommentare hinsichtlich Tauglichkeit. Wer hat mit dem LRS oder Komponenten davon schon Erfahrungen sammeln können?

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p17271_Pro-II---EX-5-1-D-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz.html


----------



## Grosser1609 (6. Mai 2009)

ich *handheb*

Seit 2007 0,0 Probleme damit.


----------



## Curtado (6. Mai 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte hierzu mal ein paar Kommentare hinsichtlich Tauglichkeit. Wer hat mit dem LRS oder Komponenten davon schon Erfahrungen sammeln können?
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p17271_Pro-II---EX-5-1-D-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz.html



Hi,
ich hab den Hope LRS mit DT XR4.2 gekauft. Sehr laute Nabe aber sonst alles ok.Schau mal in England bei Wiggle oder chain reaction cycles da kannst du gut 100 Euro sparen.


----------



## iTom (6. Mai 2009)

Curtado schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hab den Hope LRS mit DT XR4.2 gekauft. Sehr laute Nabe aber sonst alles ok.Schau mal in England bei Wiggle oder chain reaction cycles da kannst du gut 100 Euro sparen.



Ist dann aber immer Kacke im Garantiefall, wenn ne Firma im Ausland ihren Sitz hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (6. Mai 2009)

Grosser1609 schrieb:


> ich *handheb*
> 
> Seit 2007 0,0 Probleme damit.



Hört sich gut an


----------



## Eike. (6. Mai 2009)

Von den Kompontenen her dürfte das eine sehr sichere Geschichte sein wenn es sauber eingespeicht ist. Meine XT-DT5.1-Comp Laufräder die jetzt Dirk hat waren unauffällig im besten Sinn, sprich sie sind einfach immer rund gelaufen und haben nicht so geknackt wie mein jetziger.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. Mai 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> ... Meine XT-DT5.1-Comp Laufräder die jetzt Dirk hat waren unauffällig im besten Sinn, sprich sie sind einfach immer rund gelaufen ...



... und laufen immer noch.


----------



## iTom (6. Mai 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Von den Kompontenen her dürfte das eine sehr sichere Geschichte sein wenn es sauber eingespeicht ist. Meine XT-DT5.1-Comp Laufräder die jetzt Dirk hat waren unauffällig im besten Sinn, sprich sie sind einfach immer rund gelaufen und haben nicht so geknackt wie mein jetziger.



Knacken hatte ich bisher noch in keinem Laufrad. Ich habe lediglich immer mal wieder die Speichenspannung überprüft und ggf. nachgezogen wenn Bedarf war.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. Mai 2009)

Ich hab mir grad bei Poison-bikes.de ein Novatec (Baugleich Nope) Single Track 12mm -Hinterrad bestellt.

Von denen ist auch mein bisheriger LRS am Proceed. Der Preis ist unschlagbar günstig. Allerdings mußte ich den alten LRS auch gut abdrücken und dann nochmal sauber nachzentrieren. Aber seither läuft er ebenfalls rund ohne nachzentrieren - und das bei meiner unsauberen Fahrweise und meinem Gewicht. Gekauft ist er 2007


----------



## Don Stefano (7. Mai 2009)

Ich fahr das Vorderrad im HT, hab's auch bei CRC gekauft. Wenn du unbedingt im Inland kaufen willst, schau mal bei bike box. Der Patrick hatte damals den besten Preis von Deutschland. Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis finde ich jedenfalls sensationell bei dem LRS (vor allem wenn man bei CRC kauft).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (8. Mai 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Knacken hatte ich bisher noch in keinem Laufrad. Ich habe lediglich immer mal wieder die Speichenspannung überprüft und ggf. nachgezogen wenn Bedarf war.



Das ist bei den Messerspeichen leider nicht so ganz einfach. Das Gegenhalten mit einer Zange geht ja noch aber dann kommt man nicht mehr richtig mit dem Nippelspanner hin bzw. muss die Zange zu weit unten ansetzen und schon hat man Fusilli im Rad 


@Stammtisch:
Ich mach das jetzt einfach mal fest für Donnerstag 14.05 19 Uhr im Vogelbräu Karlsruhe (Location können wir meinetwegen auch noch ändern). Ich hab am 13. einen Seminarvortrag da kann ich das ganz gut gebrauchen, außerdem haben Jörg und ich noch einen Deal abzuschließen


----------



## Joerg_1969 (9. Mai 2009)

Bin dabei am Donnerstag!

Und das nicht nur wegen dem Deal


----------



## matou (9. Mai 2009)

Bin auch dabei, ich zähl mal durch

Eike
Jörg
René
...next one please


----------



## rossi-v (9. Mai 2009)

Bin nicht dabei, wegen Transportlogistic in München.

rossi


----------



## Eike. (9. Mai 2009)

Es gibt Tage die müsste es nicht unbedingt geben. Dass ich heute nicht gut drauf war - Tagesform, damit kann ich leben. Dass meine Federgabel einseitig die Zusammenarbeit auf 9cm begrenzt sehe ich allerdings nicht mehr so entspannt. Zum Trost wollte ich wenigstens die heute gelieferte Sattelstütze montieren. Also ausgepackt, gewogen, über 219g gefreut und den Sattel montiert. Dann die Überraschung als die Stütze trotz geschlossener Klemme durch das Sitzrohr rutscht. Nanu, auf der Gravur steht 31,6mm also hat der Shop nicht die falsche aus dem Regal gegriffen. Der Messschieber hat es dann an den Tag gebracht, dass Smica entweder himmelschreiende Toleranzen hat oder wohl eher eine 30,9mm Stütze mit 31,6 gelabelt hat. Kein Drama aber ärgerlich weil ich die jetzt umtauschen muss.
Und was mir am meisten Angst macht: der Tag ist noch nicht vorbei


----------



## andi1969 (9. Mai 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Es gibt Tage die müsste es nicht unbedingt geben.......
> Und was mir am meisten Angst macht: der Tag ist noch nicht vorbei



*Das Dein Ransom kein Ransom ist*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Mai 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Es gibt Tage die müsste es nicht unbedingt geben. Dass ich heute nicht gut drauf war - Tagesform, damit kann ich leben. Dass meine Federgabel einseitig die Zusammenarbeit auf 9cm begrenzt sehe ich allerdings nicht mehr so entspannt. Zum Trost wollte ich wenigstens die heute gelieferte Sattelstütze montieren. Also ausgepackt, gewogen, über 219g gefreut und den Sattel montiert. Dann die Überraschung als die Stütze trotz geschlossener Klemme durch das Sitzrohr rutscht. Nanu, auf der Gravur steht 31,6mm also hat der Shop nicht die falsche aus dem Regal gegriffen. Der Messschieber hat es dann an den Tag gebracht, dass Smica entweder himmelschreiende Toleranzen hat oder wohl eher eine 30,9mm Stütze mit 31,6 gelabelt hat. Kein Drama aber ärgerlich weil ich die jetzt umtauschen muss.
> Und was mir am meisten Angst macht: der Tag ist noch nicht vorbei



Hallo Eike,

das mit der Stütze ist ärgerlich. Was ist das für ein Modell. Hast Du einen Link? Ich suche auch eine leichte bezahlbare Sattelstütze.

Wegen der MZ: Zu viel Progression ist meistens bei MZ durch einen falschen (zu hohen) Ölfüllstand ab Werk bedingt. Grundsätzlich bei ner MZ erst mal Öl ablassen und den vorgeschriebenen Mindestölstand einfüllen. Bei ner Luftgabel mußt Du dazu halt die Kartusche öffenen. Ruf bei Cosmic an. Die sagen Dir am Servicetelefon, wie Du die Gabel tunen kannst. Hab ich auch gemacht und hat geklappt.

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## Eike. (9. Mai 2009)

Am Ãlstand kann es eigentlich nicht liegen weil es vorher ja funktioniert hat, das wird ja nicht auf einmal mehr. Ich hab jetzt mal eine Mail an Cosmic geschickt und angefragt wie es mit Kulanz aussieht. Wenn die noch eine andere Idee haben wie man das Beheben kann probier ich es gerne aus. Wenigstens mÃ¼sste zum nÃ¤chsten Wochenende die Lyrik kommen, es ist also zeitlich nicht so kritisch.

Die SattelstÃ¼tze ist eine Smica Pro. Bestellt hab ich sie bei Best-Bike-Parts fÃ¼r 28â¬. Die haben Ã¼brigens superschnell geliefert. Donnerstag Nachmittag bestellt und Samstag schon da, mit Vorkasse! DafÃ¼r, dass Smica so einen Bock schieÃt kÃ¶nnen die ja nichts.
Die StÃ¼tze macht ansonsten einen wirklich guten Eindruck. Schaft und Kopf sind aus einem StÃ¼ck (nichts geklebtes) und der Kopf hat meine bevorzugte Zweischraubenklemmung mit der man die Neigung perfekt einstellen kann. Der Schaft ist innen ovalisiert, also viel Material vorne und hinten und wenig an den Seiten.


----------



## Don Stefano (9. Mai 2009)

Gibt's die auch in 42mm?


----------



## Eike. (9. Mai 2009)

Die größte Option die auf der Packung steht ist 31,8mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Mai 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Die SattelstÃ¼tze ist eine Smica Pro. Bestellt hab ich sie bei Best-Bike-Parts fÃ¼r 28â¬. Die haben Ã¼brigens superschnell geliefert. Donnerstag Nachmittag bestellt und Samstag schon da, mit Vorkasse! DafÃ¼r, dass Smica so einen Bock schieÃt kÃ¶nnen die ja nichts.
> Die StÃ¼tze macht ansonsten einen wirklich guten Eindruck. Schaft und Kopf sind aus einem StÃ¼ck (nichts geklebtes) und der Kopf hat meine bevorzugte Zweischraubenklemmung mit der man die Neigung perfekt einstellen kann. Der Schaft ist innen ovalisiert, also viel Material vorne und hinten und wenig an den Seiten.



Die StÃ¼tze ist leider nur 350mm lang.


----------



## wookie (11. Mai 2009)

nutzt von euch jemand twitter?


----------



## matou (11. Mai 2009)

Bevor der Tourenfred wieder zugespamt wird - hab ich hier etwas nettes für Euch.

Auf dem Dobel gibt es eine "neue" Webcam - sogar als Livestream - da kann die Pension Talblick nicht mithalten.

Wann wird es endlich auf der Teufelsmühle eine Webcam geben?



wookie schrieb:


> nutzt von euch jemand twitter?


nö


----------



## wookie (11. Mai 2009)

sagmal hat der wind die cam krumm gepustet?


----------



## matou (11. Mai 2009)

Keine Ahnung. Ich denke aber es hat den selben Grund wie der alljährliche schiefe Maibaum in Etzenrot - zuviel Promille


----------



## Eike. (11. Mai 2009)

Sehr schÃ¶n, noch eine "mal schauen wie es im Albtal aussieht" Cam. Die Talblick taugt ja eigentlich nur um zu sehen ob Schnee liegt. Zusammen mit derm vom CafÃ© Ruhestein hat man jetzt eine ziemlich gute Abdeckund da oben. Eine auf der TeufelsmÃ¼hle mit Blick das Murgtal hoch wÃ¤re natÃ¼rlich klasse.

Ich bekomm Ã¼brigens am Freitag meine Lyrik 

Zur StÃ¼tze gibt es auch was neues. Der Shop hat gleich heute morgen auf meine Mail vom Samstag geantwortet und eine nachgemessene StÃ¼tze samt RÃ¼cksendeschein fÃ¼r die falsche abgeschickt  Perfekt. So mancher andere hÃ¤tte da erstmal die andere StÃ¼tze wiederhaben wollen um sich zu versichern, dass der dÃ¤mliche Kunde nicht falsch gemessen hat. Der Laden steht in Zukunft auf meiner Liste ganz oben.

EditÂ²: Ach ja. Cosmicsports hat sich auch gemeldet. Kulanz ist bei marzocchi nicht drin, Reparatur kostet ~100â¬. Na danke. Bei Fox und Rock Shox gibt es wenigstens anstÃ¤ndige Wartungsanleitungen und Konstruktionszeichnungen mit denen mal selber was machen kann. Bei der 55 brauch ich schon mal ein spezielles Werkzeug um die Topcap auf der Luftseite aufzubekommen.


----------



## iTom (11. Mai 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> ...
> Edit²: Ach ja. Cosmicsports hat sich auch gemeldet. Kulanz ist bei marzocchi nicht drin, Reparatur kostet ~100. Na danke. Bei Fox und Rock Shox gibt es wenigstens anständige Wartungsanleitungen und Konstruktionszeichnungen mit denen mal selber was machen kann. Bei der 55 brauch ich schon mal ein spezielles Werkzeug um die Topcap auf der Luftseite aufzubekommen.



Ist das das Spezialwerkzeug?


----------



## wookie (11. Mai 2009)

kommt das aus dem spanking-bereich oder aus der backstube?


----------



## iTom (11. Mai 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> kommt das aus dem spanking-bereich oder aus der backstube?



Nix Bobobatschä, Pizzawerkzeug ist das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (11. Mai 2009)

Die Zocchis werden ja inzwischen in Fernost produziert, da sind also eher Stäbchen angebracht. Italienisch ist da nur noch der Name und die Zuverlässigkeit


----------



## KA-Biker (11. Mai 2009)

@eike..: Wenn du deine Lyrik bekommst wäre es nett , du würdest mir berichten ob sich die anlage lohnt. Ich nehme an du hast eine U-turn erworben? Ich werde mir sie in den nächsten 4-6 Wochen zulegen. Ob sie besser zu mir passt wie die Fox werd ich abwarten. Nur ich komm mit meiner Fox überhaupt nicht zurecht. Ich find einfach kein passendes Setup. Ich schätze es liegt auch daran, dass ich eben nur 55kg wiege.
Wenn ich den normalen Sag einstellen , d.h wenn ich draufsitze rund 25% und downhill fahre schaffe ich es nichtmal ansatzweiße den vollen Federweg auszunutzen. 40 bis 50mm unter der Kante-weiter runter komm ich nicht auch bei dem härtesten downhill. Gut ich hab en Sag erhöht. Wenn ich ansatzweiße bis zum fastsdurchschlag kommen will, ist der Sag schon so hoch, dass die Gabel nur noch 80mm hat. und ich denke, das ist doch nicht der Sinn einer 140mm Gabel. Ich nehm an das liegt mit der Compression und meinem wenigen Gewicht zusammen. Deshalb denke ich das eine Stahlfedergabel wohl bessser für mich ist, den da mach ich mir ne weiche Feder rein und als ich dass SX trail testgefahren bin waren die (36VAn) nett zu fahren. Wäre nett wenn du mir da kurz helfen könntest , da ich noch ncith all zulange im MTB-Sport bin. 

Danke.


----------



## Eike. (11. Mai 2009)

Die 32er Fox soll wirklich Probleme beim Abstimmen auf leichte Fahrer machen. Ich bin da auch nie richtig glÃ¼cklich geworden.
FÃ¼r mich lohnt sich die Anlage auf jeden Fall da die 55 ja die fast erwartete GrÃ¤tsche gemacht hat. Und ja natÃ¼rlich ist es eine U-Turn  Ãbrigens mit weicher Feder, mit der war ich in der Pike auch sehr zufrieden. Wenn dein Arm wieder zusammenhebt kannst du sie auch gerne mal am Wattkopf ausprobieren.
Die U-Turn ist halt gebraucht praktisch nicht zu bekommen deswegen hab ich jetzt doch eine vom HÃ¤ndler aber zum echt fairen Preis, die UVP erklimmt ja langsam HÃ¶hen die man bisher nur von Fox kannte. Bei dem Nerve wÃ¼rde ich persÃ¶nlich eine Pike reinmachen. Die reicht vom Federweg vollkommen aus, ist fÃ¼r ~200â¬ zu haben und wiegt auch noch 300g weniger. Eine weiche Feder fÃ¼r die Pike U-Turn hab ich noch hier. FÃ¼rs Ransom war die Pike leider zu kurz. Vom Winkel her hÃ¤tte es vielleicht sogar gepasst (der ist beim Alu-Ransom extrem flach) aber hinten mehr Federweg als vorne gibt meiner Meinung nach kein ausgewogenes Fahrverhalten.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Bleibt das für morgen jetzt so stehen bei 19:00 Uhr im Karlsruher Vogel?


@Eike: bin schon auf die Stütze gespannt


----------



## Eike. (13. Mai 2009)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Bleibt das für morgen jetzt so stehen bei 19:00 Uhr im Karlsruher Vogel?



Das Timing sage ich von mir aus auf jeden Fall fest zu. Bei der Location bin ich nicht so fixiert, wenn jemand einen guten (besseren) Vorschlag hat her damit.

Noch zweimal schlafen dann bekomm ich meine neue Gabel  und kann diese zickige Italoasiatin  rauswerfen. Am Wochenende hats gefälligst gescheites Wetter.


----------



## wookie (13. Mai 2009)

http://www.turmbergrennen.de/

termin wurde verschoben, weis noch nicht ob es euch bekannt ist



> Achtung es gibt einen neuen Termin für das diesjährige Rennen! Aus organisatorischen Gründen mussten wir den Termin nach hinten verschieben. Darum jetzt neu: Termin Turmbergrennen *27.06.2009*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (14. Mai 2009)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Bleibt das für morgen jetzt so stehen bei 19:00 Uhr im Karlsruher Vogel?
> 
> ...


Bei mir wirds nichts - ich muss leider kurzfristig absagen.

Gruss René


----------



## FordPrefect (14. Mai 2009)

Darf sich ein Playmobilritter heute für den Vogelbräu anschließen?


----------



## Eike. (14. Mai 2009)

Den Weg kennst du ja


----------



## laney (14. Mai 2009)

ich häng mich da mal dran, wenn ich darf.


----------



## Eike. (14. Mai 2009)

Klar. Jeder der Lust hat zu kommen ist herzlich eingeladen, es ist keine geschlossene Veranstaltung. Ich nehm dann irgendeine Bike-Zeitschrift mit und leg sie auf den Tisch damit Neulinge uns auch erkennen


----------



## laney (14. Mai 2009)

danke!  ...ich trage eine rote rose


----------



## matou (15. Mai 2009)

Wookie,
das Teil bzw das Foto meinte ich letztens - das wär doch was


----------



## iTom (15. Mai 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Wookie,
> das Teil bzw das Foto meinte ich letztens - das wär doch was



Das Ding hinten dran kostet auch nur 1600Eur. 20mm Federweg

www.Tout-terrain.de


----------



## matou (15. Mai 2009)

Uii, was ist an dem Ding so teuer? 
Wenn man es allerding in Relation zu unseren Bike-Preisen setzt...


----------



## wookie (15. Mai 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Das Ding hinten dran kostet auch nur 1600Eur. 20mm Federweg
> 
> www.Tout-terrain.de



1600?? bo ey!
lieber einen normalen anhänger mit dicken bmx-reifen und wenig druck, da hab ich auch "fast" 2cm federweg 

kann man diese singletrail anhänger auch in reihe schalten ? 
so wäre auch eine ausfahrt mit mehreren kindern möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (15. Mai 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> 1600?? bo ey!
> lieber einen normalen anhänger mit dicken bmx-reifen und wenig druck, da hab ich auch "fast" 2cm federweg
> 
> kann man diese singletrail anhänger auch in reihe schalten ?
> so wäre auch eine ausfahrt mit mehreren kindern möglich.



20cm muß es latürnich heißen


----------



## andi1969 (15. Mai 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Uii, was ist an dem Ding so teuer?
> Wenn man es allerding in Relation zu unseren Bike-Preisen setzt...



Kiddis sind halt teuer


----------



## Joerg_1969 (15. Mai 2009)

Dafür scheint das Teil aber richtig gut zu sein.
Einmal ist einer mit einem Schwinn 4banger und so einem Anhänger an mir vorbei gebrannt, da verging mir echt Hören und Sehen.

Auf der anderen Seite sieht man da halt auch mal wieder die Qualität solider Ingenieursleistung (obwohl der Hänger ja von Florian Wiesmann entwickelt wurde, und der ist ja Schweizer).


----------



## kletterprofi (15. Mai 2009)

naja der anhänger mag ja gut gefedert sein, aber die wirbelsäule der zwerge ist da ziemlich empfindlich. das ändert sich erst wenn sie selber fahren können. frag mal deinen kinderarzt.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Mai 2009)

Hier mal ein Update-Foto meines FSTs.

Dämpfer
Gabel
Sattel
Vorbau
HR-Reifen
LR-HR

Voila:


----------



## KA-Biker (28. Mai 2009)

Wie fährt sich die Durolux?


__________________


----------



## Deleted 4120 (30. Mai 2009)

Brasilianer goes Lago Maggiore





War 2 Wochen da und bekomme das Grinsen von den super Trails immernoch nicht aus dem Gesicht. Einfach klasse!!!! Die Anstiege sind ebenfalls der Knaller, 1000hm auf 12km !!


----------



## iTom (30. Mai 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Brasilianer goes Lago Maggiore
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht schlecht, 12 km für 1Thm Ward ihr als Familie dort, oder als MTB-Team


----------



## KA-Biker (30. Mai 2009)

gelöscht*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (30. Mai 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Brasilianer goes Lago Maggiore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sehr geil


----------



## Deleted 4120 (31. Mai 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, 12 km für 1Thm Ward ihr als Familie dort, oder als MTB-Team



Familie!! Hat wunderbar geklappt !! 
Bin ein paar kleinere Touren gefahren, klein heißt max 25km, für die Du trotzdem 3 1/2h unterwegs warst. Trails und Landschaft wirklich ein Traum. War noch nie am Gardasee, wird aber in die Richtung gehen. Hatten ein kleines schönes Häuschen, Südhang mit Blick auf den See und der Monte Lema mit 1624m war quasi mein Hausberg.


----------



## matou (31. Mai 2009)

Super, dann kommst du wenigstens mal aufs Rad! 

Lago Maggiore ist super schön - ich war dort bisher nur einmal zum zelten & wandern. Du bist zu beneiden.


----------



## wookie (1. Juni 2009)

@pumuckl: du und deine familie sind echt zu beneiden! ich sitze hier fest und verrotte in pfaffenrot vor mich hin. 

@all:
wenn ihr mal waghalsige sprünge probieren wollt und gerade kein schaumstoff-becken zur hand habt:
http://www.redlynxtrials.com/Videos.action


----------



## iTom (1. Juni 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> @pumuckl: du und deine familie sind echt zu beneiden! ich sitze hier fest und verrotte in pfaffenrot vor mich hin.
> 
> @all:
> wenn ihr mal waghalsige sprünge probieren wollt und gerade kein schaumstoff-becken zur hand habt:
> http://www.redlynxtrials.com/Videos.action



 Animationen?


----------



## wookie (1. Juni 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Animationen?



nein, das ist ein trial 3d computer spiel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (3. Juni 2009)

viel zu warm hier! 





hab mir mal die kaunertaler-gletscherstrasse gegeben, 30km und 1.600hm davon 1.000hm die letzten 10km. wie man sehen kann - es war frisch!

angefangen hats in der ortschaft vergötschen, dann über die mautstation zum gletscherstausee...









ab jetzt wurde es etwas steiler, 29 spitzkehren hoch zur talstation (2.150m)... 





die bilder hat vanessa vom sessellift aus gemacht....













und schließlich zieleinlauf auf 2.750m...




endlich geschafft, mann war das schnitzel danach geil!

nach einem kleinen wetterumschwung mit nebel und schnee musste leider die abfahrt ausfallen.... auch nicht so schlimm...hauptsache oben angekommen...




fachgerechte verstauung!


----------



## wookie (3. Juni 2009)

mw1774 schrieb:


>



haben wir da etwas verpasst? (kindersitz)

ich hätte jetzt auch gern wieder bissl schnee und eis. kaum ist der sommer da, wünsche ich mir die kälte, und umgekehrt. 

tolle bilder


----------



## mw1774 (3. Juni 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> haben wir da etwas verpasst? (kindersitz):



falscher alarm! war das auto einer freundin!


----------



## wookie (3. Juni 2009)

@matou:
kannst du das bestätigen? haben deine hope auch spiel? (VR)
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=363276
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=397639
bei mir ist das jetzt nach ca 2,5 jahre aufgetreten. (nach der horny grinde)
aber so plötzlich so doll hätt ich net gedacht. das rad lässt sich oben ca 2 mm hin und her bewegen.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. Juni 2009)

Na da haben mir die 25° auf 1600m besser gefallen !!! Sind mal etwas andere Anstiege  !!


----------



## matou (3. Juni 2009)

2mm ist schon heftig!
Mein VR läuft noch spielfrei - ist ja auch noch jung. Ich werde es aber mal beobachten.


----------



## Don Stefano (4. Juni 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> bei mir ist das jetzt nach ca 2,5 jahre aufgetreten.


Die Beanspruchung, die du in 2,5 Jahren verursachst, schaffen Andere nicht in 10 Jahren. Ist es bei dir auch der Lagersitz / Abstandshalter?

Ich kriege direkt ein bisschen Schiss, da ich meinen neuen LRS auch jeden Tag erwarte (d.h. wenn die Naben wieder auf lieferbar sind).


----------



## matou (4. Juni 2009)

Ich werde heute ein bisschen Gabeltuning betreiben und mir die Räder mal etwas genauer anschauen. Eigentlich hab ich sie mir ja geholt um endlich mal etwas "sorgloses" am Rad zu haben...mal schauen.

*BTW*. Ich müsste meine Räder so langsam mal nachzentrieren. Ich hab dies noch nie ernsthaft gemacht. Wer ist denn fit in solchen Dingen und kann/möchte mir darin etwas Nachhilfe/Unterricht geben?



Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ich kriege direkt ein bisschen Schiss, da ich meinen neuen LRS auch jeden Tag erwarte (d.h. wenn die Naben wieder auf lieferbar sind).



Auch von den Briten? Welche Felgen hast du nun gewählt?


----------



## iTom (4. Juni 2009)

Wieso kommt ihr erst jetzt damit raus mit der Hope2-Naben-Qualität, wenn ich jetzt meinen LRS bereits in den Händen halte. Hättet ihr nicht ein wenig früher darüber diskutieren können


----------



## Don Stefano (4. Juni 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Auch von den Briten? Welche Felgen hast du nun gewählt?


Jup, auch von denen. Ich hab mich in die Sun Equalizer 31 Felgen in Schwuckenweiß verliebt . Ein bisschen Gewicht gegenüber der bisherigen Kombi will ich schon sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (4. Juni 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Die Beanspruchung, die du in 2,5 Jahren verursachst,...


ja ich bin mir bewusst das ich die dinger nicht schone. aber das des so plötzlich kommt? auf einmal war es da. dabei sieht dasd lager noch aus wie geleckt. 



matou schrieb:


> Ich hab dies noch nie ernsthaft gemacht. Wer ist denn fit in solchen Dingen und kann/möchte mir darin etwas Nachhilfe/Unterricht geben?



ich bin zwar kein einspeich-gott, habe aber alle meine LR immer so gespeichelt das sie lange halten und stabil sind. zentrierständer und spookey sind vorhanden. ich helfe gerne.


----------



## eL (4. Juni 2009)

na und?
mavic haben nach 30km schon 5mm spiel
nur das man das wieder einstellen kann
dies nach jeder kurve machen zu müssen nur weil eine gescheite kontermutter fehlt iss natürlich völlig blöd

Hope ist halt doch das beste was man bezahlen/bekommen kann
also hört auf zu weinen


----------



## matou (5. Juni 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> ich bin zwar kein einspeich-gott, habe aber alle meine LR immer so gespeichelt das sie lange halten und stabil sind. zentrierständer und spookey sind vorhanden. ich helfe gerne.



Klasse! Ich warte noch bis meine Ersatzspeichen da sind (am VR will/muss ich 3 Stk. austauschen) dann meld ich mich nochmal bei Dir.

Danke und Gruss
René


---
Hab noch ein kleines "Fundstück" - wer gerade einen neuen Rahmen sucht - hier gibts das Cube Fritzz günstig in 18".


----------



## KA-Biker (5. Juni 2009)

matou schrieb:


> ---
> Hab noch ein kleines "Fundstück" - wer gerade einen neuen Rahmen sucht - hier gibts das Cube Fritzz günstig in 18".


 

Weisst du zufällig auch wo noch Geld rumliegt?..Ich könnte dringend was für ein Zweitrad gebrauchen..


----------



## Don Stefano (5. Juni 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Ich warte noch bis meine Ersatzspeichen da sind ...


Bei meinem Hope Hoops Vorderrad waren die Speichen dabei.


----------



## wookie (15. Juni 2009)

Rossy, Matou und ich treffen uns am Donnerstag Abend 19:15 Uhr, bei hoffentlich schönem Wetter (vorhersage = gut), bei mir zum gemeinsamen Einspeichen/Nachzentrieren.

Grill steht einsatzbereit auf der Terasse.  Wer von Euch noch Lust hat, ist gerne eingeladen auch zu kommen. Wer auch etwas grillen will bringt sein Fleisch am besten mit.


----------



## Eike. (15. Juni 2009)

Kannst du in deinem Zentrierständer auch 20mm Achsen einspannen? Das geht bei meinem (uralten) nämlich nicht und beim Vorderrrad hätte es auch mal dringend nötig.

Ich bin übrigens von der Allgäuexpedition wohlbehalten zurückgekehrt. Da gehts sehr steil hoch und ziemlich geil wieder runter. Wirklich viele Bilder sind es nicht geworden, irgendwie war immer was anderes zu tun


----------



## matou (15. Juni 2009)

Sehr schöne athmosphärische Fotos hast du mitgebracht 

Die 1-Sterne-Idioten haben nun bei Dir auch zugeschlagen - aber komplett 

Mach Dir nix draus - du weißt doch...Mitleid bekommt man geschenkt - Neid muss man sich erarbeiten...


----------



## Eike. (15. Juni 2009)

Ach die gehen mir sonst wo vorbei, ich habs ja gewissermaßen provoziert.

Die Kulisse war teilweise schon gigantisch. Die Trails zwar auch aber für Actionshots war die Brennweite zu lang. Auf Biketouren kommt in Zukunft wieder das 18-55mm mit, die eine Blende macht da auch keinen großen Unterschied.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (15. Juni 2009)

wie krank und gelangweilt muss man sein - die haben ja in allen Alben bei Dir gewütet.


----------



## wookie (15. Juni 2009)

@eike, mein zentrierständer kann nur schnellspanner:-( aber dafür kann man ne gabel nehmen, geht auch mit kabelbinder als abstandshalter für seiten/höhenschlag. ist halt net so ideal, aber geht.


----------



## rossi-v (15. Juni 2009)

Sieht gut aus Eike, wo hoch seit Ihr gekommen?

rossi


----------



## Eike. (15. Juni 2009)

Das höchste war der Grünten mit ~1600m. Insgesamt haben wir etwa 3500hm+500hm Bergbahn gemacht.


----------



## iTom (15. Juni 2009)

Wenn das Wetter dort nicht immer so unzuverlässig wäre, dann wäre die Gegend schon was Schönes.


----------



## Eike. (17. Juni 2009)

@wookie
Nach der Wettervorhersage steht der Grill- und Zentriersession morgen nicht im Wege oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (18. Juni 2009)

Laut vorhersage höchstens "leicht bewölkt". Also, wie du schon sagst, steht dem nicht im Weg!


----------



## mw1774 (1. Juli 2009)

frage an die technik-fraktion:

wann sollte ich die kettenblätter tauschen? 

die haben nun so ca. 15.000km runter, momentan "knusperts" so im getriebe, habe kette, kassette und schaltröllchen mal wieder erneuert - schaltung funktioniert vorne wie hinten tadellos, aber es macht immer so ein geräusch, als wäre die kette nicht geölt (wird alle 60km geölt)! tretlager ist einwandfrei.

bitte um hilfe


----------



## Waldgeist (1. Juli 2009)

also so lange haben die bei mir nie gehalten. Spätestens nach 6000 - 8000 km war zumindest eines -das mittlere- dahin. Somit scheint es Zeit für einen Wechsel zu sein. Man kann es an den spitzen und etwas kurz geratenen en Zähnen erkennen.

Gruß Waldgeist

habe derzeit Problem mit dem Bremskolben an der Juli. Dieser zeht sich nicht mehr ganz zurück und schleift. Gibt es da Erfahrungen?


----------



## wookie (1. Juli 2009)

@michael, schau mal auf das KB und drehe langsam die kurbel, evtl siehst du wie das kettenblatt versucht die kette beim "verlassen" mit hochzuziehen. das kommt durch die kleinen haken welche wie "zähnchen" aussehen. das verursacht vielleicht auch das geräusch.

aber nach den kilometern würd ich net lang probieren sondern gleich tauschen. sonst überträgt sich der verschleiß nur unnötig auf deine ritzel hinten und du kannst bald wieder alles tauschen.


----------



## Eike. (1. Juli 2009)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> habe derzeit Problem mit dem Bremskolben an der Juli. Dieser zeht sich nicht mehr ganz zurück und schleift. Gibt es da Erfahrungen?



Auf der Magura Homepage gibt es dazu einen Download, nennt sich "Kolben mobilisieren". Grundprinzip: Beläge rausnehmen, Kolben mit einem Gabelschlüssel zurückdrücken. Dann den Kolben der *nicht* hängt mit dem Gabelschlüssel blockieren und langsam am Bremshebel ziehen. Der hängende Kolben bewegt sich jetzt raus. Wenn der deutlich rausgefahren ist mit dem Schlüssel wieder zurückdrücken und das ganze ein paar mal wiederholen. Danach beide Kolben zurückdrücken, Beläge einsetzen und hoffen, dass es was gebracht hat. Die Maguras mit denen ich bis jetzt zu tun hatte hatten das Problem alle mehr oder weniger, die scheinen dafür anfälliger zu sein als zB Avid, da hatte ich das noch nie.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Juli 2009)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> habe derzeit Problem mit dem Bremskolben an der Juli. Dieser zeht sich nicht mehr ganz zurück und schleift. Gibt es da Erfahrungen?



Ergänzend zu dem was Eike schreibt kannst Du auf die/den fast ausgefahrenen Kolben einen Tropfen Mineralöl geben.

Das ganze wie Eike beschrieben hat, wiederholen. Irgendwann läuft der Kolben wieder sauber. Mußt geduldig sein und fünf-sechs mal machen. Aber ist bei mir immer wieder geworden.


----------



## mw1774 (1. Juli 2009)

schon mal danke für die antworten, habe jetzt vanessas kettenblatt bei mir montiert, die zähne sehen schon ein wenig "anders" aus, morgen wirds getestet!



@ waldgeist
bei shimano-bremsen muss man auch die kolben öfters mal mobilisieren, hier hilft, wie dirk schon sagte, ein tropfen öl auf die kolben und danach mehrmals ein- und ausfahren, aber nicht zu weit!


----------



## mw1774 (2. Juli 2009)

war wohl definitv das kettenblatt, jetzt flutscht dat wieder!

...mmmh sehe gerade das das 44er *125*  kostet und alle blätter zusammen 230 ...mmmhhhh... und die komplette kurbel 280....

gibt die kfw jetzt wieder kredite da ja porsche abgeblitzt ist ?
wann kommt das konjunturpaket III, und wo kann ich da anträge stellen?
gibts das kettenblatt jetzt im neuen quelle-katalog für umme?


----------



## Eike. (2. Juli 2009)

XTR Kurbel oder? Wahrscheinlich fÃ¤hrst du wirklich billiger wenn du eine komplette Kurbel kaufst, die BlÃ¤tter behÃ¤ltst und die Kurbel mit Innenlager auf Ebay verklopst, da werden ganz gute Preise gezahlt. FÃ¼r 50â¬ wÃ¼rde sogar ich sie nehmen


----------



## andi1969 (2. Juli 2009)

mw1774 schrieb:


> war wohl definitv das kettenblatt, jetzt flutscht dat wieder!
> 
> ...mmmh sehe gerade das das 44er *125â¬*  kostet und alle blÃ¤tter zusammen 230â¬ ...mmmhhhh... und die komplette kurbel 280â¬....
> 
> ...



*Tja Leichtbau is halt teuer....schau mal bei Mountain Goat nach , die haben auch NachrÃ¼stkettenblÃ¤tter auf sehr hohem Nievau......*

Ach und wie war Holland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (2. Juli 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ach und wie war Holland



vanessa war da, ich im büro


----------



## wookie (2. Juli 2009)

Michael, was meckerst du? Du setzt deine Kilometer doch sicher von der Steuer ab. 
edit: das mehr-gewicht eines stahl-kettenblatts kannst du doch im sommer mit weniger kleidung kompensieren. das kannst du sehr lange fahren. aber ich glaub für xtr findet sich das nicht so leicht.


----------



## iTom (2. Juli 2009)

Eike, Deine Pike ist Preis/Leistungsmässig wirklich unschlagbar Klasse. Bin heute das erste Mal nach dem Umbau gefahren. Macht wirklich noch mehr Spass.

Werde wohl demnächst mal wieder entweder BM, Wildbad od. Pfalz fahren müssen. Habe die nächsten Freitage im Juli auch zur "freien" Verwendung 

Fast schon wie ein Studentenleben


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. Juli 2009)

Hab heute meine Sattelstütze getauscht und vorher die neue gewogen. Danach die alte.

Und siehe da. Von 368g auf 255g. 113g eingespart. Soviel Potential haben eure Scotts und Cannondales nicht, oder?


----------



## iTom (4. Juli 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hab heute meine Sattelstütze getauscht und vorher die neue gewogen. Danach die alte.
> 
> Und siehe da. Von 368g auf 255g. 113g eingespart. Soviel Potential haben eure Scotts und Cannondales nicht, oder?



Wenn Du einmal durch nen Hundeschei§haufen gefahren bist, hast Du die Gewichtseinsparung schon nicht mehr


----------



## Oskar1974 (5. Juli 2009)

Hi Michael,
nimm doch die von FRM . Sind billiger und auch noch leichter 
Und Schalten tun sie einwandfrei.
siehe hier:

http://www.light-bikes.de/website/new/2007/03/19/verfeinerte-xtr-kurbel-742-gramm#more-660

Grüße
Patrick


----------



## mw1774 (6. Juli 2009)

danke patrick,
aber zu spät, habe das 44er und 32er bei as bestellt, preise waren ja fast noch "human"


----------



## wookie (6. Juli 2009)

hatte das im forum hier entdeckt. - musste sehr lachen  aber dann bemerkte ich das ganze fell, muss ein artverwandter von mir sein:







traurig, oder?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (9. August 2009)

DAS wäre doch mal wieder eine große gemeinsame Ausfahrt wert!!!

*"Tour de Vogel"!!!*

Rossi und Wookie sind mit dabei  !!!!

Die offizielle "Tour de Vogel" mit Freibier findet nur einmal im Jahr statt, die nächste ist 2010. Termin gibts noch nicht.

Also, wie siehts aus?? Ein rollender Stammtisch! Gibt sogar Trikots!!


PS: Mit Absicht in diesem Thread, damit die Brusl und KA Fraktion gleichermaßen erreicht wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (9. August 2009)

klasse! ich passe mich den terminvorschlägen an.
august oder september wäre natürlich toll, da ist die chance größer schönes wetter zu haben. vielleicht warten wir damit bis die pussies vom GTR zurück sind


----------



## mw1774 (10. August 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> DAS wäre doch mal wieder eine große gemeinsame Ausfahrt wert!!!
> 
> *"Tour de Vogel"!!!*
> 
> ...



bin auch dabei!
hab ich überlesen wann es losgehen soll?


----------



## andi1969 (10. August 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> DAS wäre doch mal wieder eine große gemeinsame Ausfahrt wert!!!
> 
> *"Tour de Vogel"!!!*
> 
> ...



.....an welchem Tag und Uhrzeit Felix


----------



## wookie (10. August 2009)

braucht jemand was von chainreactioncycles.com?
ich bin über 150 EUR und bekomme somit kostenlosen versand.

ich bestelle heute abend gegen 22:00 Uhr.


----------



## rossi-v (10. August 2009)

@wookie
ich meld mich später mal bei Dir


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. August 2009)

Das war einfach mal so in den Raum geworfen. Lasst uns über die Zeit diskutieren !!
Wem passt was???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (10. August 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> braucht jemand was von chainreactioncycles.com?
> ich bin über 150 EUR und bekomme somit kostenlosen versand.
> 
> ich bestelle heute abend gegen 22:00 Uhr.



Ich will noch einen Intense-Reifen fürs HR testen - ich meld mich später bei Dir. Danke und Gruss René


----------



## rossi-v (10. August 2009)

@wookie

hast pn


----------



## matou (10. August 2009)

Hi Wookie,
bei mir hat sichs erledigt - die Reifen sind nicht mehr am Lager.

Trotzdem danke & Gruss
René


----------



## wookie (22. August 2009)

während ihr so auf dem GTR rumdüst, habe ich eine gabel über das forum für 10 EUR gekauft. zufall - der verkäufer wohnt sogar in Marxzell ^^

er hatte die RS Judy 4 als defekt verkauft.
also nix wie hinn, einsacken und reparieren: Rock Shox Judy 4 Zugstufe mit alter Speiche repariert.


----------



## wookie (24. August 2009)

aus ettlingen:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b36Yi-Pb1wM"]YouTube - Kunstrad EM 2009 Carla und Henriette Hochdorfer[/ame]

wie gehen die aufm trail ab?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. August 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> ...



Fixi ist mir suspekt.


----------



## iTom (24. August 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Fixi ist mir suspekt.



Fixies kenne ich auch Sind nicht so gut wie Pampers...


----------



## matou (25. August 2009)

Haha, ich hab den Link gerade bei den Pfälzern im Forum gesehen und wollte ihn Euch nicht vorenthalten. 

Link


----------



## iTom (25. August 2009)

hab ihn mir auch gerade durchgelesen
 Erinnert mich irgendwie an nen Weinbiet-Fred


----------



## iTom (25. August 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Heute 09:23...



Hast du nix zu schaffen? So früh schon im Forum unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (25. August 2009)

*Haben die Road´ies Probleme*

*Böse MTB´lersowas aber auch....*


----------



## matou (25. August 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Hast du nix zu schaffen? So früh schon im Forum unterwegs



Hey, ich muss mich noch ausruhen.


----------



## votecoli (25. August 2009)

Ja, bitte bitte laßt mich das Feindbild sein!!!

@Andi und Tom: Ihr habt zuviel Zeit! Los aufs Rad!


----------



## iTom (25. August 2009)

Meinereiner muss heute noch etwas für den Haushalt beitragen. Vielleicht klappte es morgen wieder mim Radln


----------



## votecoli (25. August 2009)

War mit dem Junior grad bei den Stufen und ein paar anderen markanten Stellen!Er hats ganz gut gemeistert!


----------



## iTom (25. August 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> War mit dem Junior grad bei den Stufen und ein paar anderen markanten Stellen!Er hats ganz gut gemeistert!



Als Vati hat man es einfach, man gibt ihm vor: "Wenn Du nicht da runterfährst, kannst Du Dir ein anderes Zuhause suchen!"


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. August 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Haha, ich hab den Link gerade bei den Pfälzern im Forum gesehen und wollte ihn Euch nicht vorenthalten.
> 
> Link



Ich schmeiß mich weg.


----------



## votecoli (25. August 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Als Vati hat man es einfach, man gibt ihm vor: "Wenn Du nicht da runterfährst, kannst Du Dir ein anderes Zuhause suchen!"


 
Bei meinem eher: "Wenn du da nich runterfährst gibts keinen Albert für vorne und ich bau dir die Reba wieder aus!"
Spätestens dann kachelt er überall runter!!


----------



## wookie (25. August 2009)

hab mal ne frage, was wäre den euer optimum für ein AM rahmen? (fully )
edit: kein luschen-AM sondern hat etwas fürs grobe AM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (25. August 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> hab mal ne frage, was wäre den euer optimum für ein AM rahmen? (fully )
> edit: kein luschen-AM sondern hat etwas fürs grobe AM



*Federweg grob AM.....gib mal was vor *


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. August 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> hab mal ne frage, was wäre den euer optimum für ein AM rahmen? (fully )
> edit: kein luschen-AM sondern hat etwas fürs grobe AM



Was willst Du damit fahren?

Wenn ich Kohle hätte, wärs bei mir ein LV.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (25. August 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich schmeiß mich weg.



Wie geil ist DAS denn, der hat sich 2x blamiert, einmal auf der Straße, dann nochmal im Forum!!!


----------



## iTom (25. August 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Was willst Du damit fahren?
> 
> Wenn ich Kohle hätte, wärs bei mir ein LV.



Hätte ich jetzt auch gesagt. Von CC über AM und mehr oder weniger Enduro. Je nachdem wie Du gerade drauf bist. Der Rahmen ist ein wenig universell. Jetzt sogar mit untersch. Federweg für hinten.


----------



## matou (25. August 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> hab mal ne frage, was wäre den euer optimum für ein AM rahmen? (fully )
> edit: kein luschen-AM sondern hat etwas fürs grobe AM



Wenns eher AM sein soll > Lapierre Zesty
Wenns schon Richtung Enduro gehen soll > Trek Remedy

Sorry, das 301 finde ich nur übermäßig gehypt, dasselbe können viele andere Rahmen für weniger Geld.

Aber, was hast du Dir konkret vorgestellt? Was soll das Bike können, was willst du damit machen?

Gruss René


----------



## iTom (25. August 2009)

matou schrieb:


> ...
> Sorry, das 301 finde ich nur übermäßig gehypt, dasselbe können viele andere Rahmen für weniger Geld.
> 
> ...



Wird zwar nicht in der BRD gefertigt, aber die Entwicklung ist schon hier... 
Was andere Hersteller wiederum überhaupt nicht haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (25. August 2009)

ich möchte es halt hier im nordschwarzwald richtig krachen lassen ohne weiche knie oder ellenbogen nach einer abfahrt zu haben.

mein hardtail ist ja schön und gut, aber für wochenendausflüge hätt ich gern mal was mit dem ich auch mit weniger risiko und "flowiger" den berg runter komme 

man wird halt älter und in den bikepark möcht ich auch mal wieder ^^

was schreib ich da für ein stuss. mit groben AM meinte ich natürlich Enduro. also federweg kann ich net so genau sagen, so ca 140 - 170 oder so. 
aber es kommt mir jetzt nicht so sehr drauf an hinten viel FW zu haben. sondern soll einfach gut und sorglos funnktionieren. - ohne lager probleme usw.

der rahmenpreis vom Liteville iss schon happig. danke für die tipps, die geben mir einen ansatz zur recherche.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. August 2009)

Mein Proceed ist recht stressfrei. Wie die meisten Eingelenker eben. Aber halt nicht so steif.

Was mich vom Konzept her interessiert ist in der Klasse das Reign von Giant. Kann auch recht vielseitig aufgebaut werden und macht von Tour bis Park alles mit, wie man ließt. Und ist über die Bucht gebraucht auch ab und an für ~ 300 EUR der Rahmen ohne Dämpfer zu bekommen.


----------



## hannes d. (25. August 2009)

Hallöle,

ich wollt mich mal vorstellen  Bin noch recht neu hier und auch noch recht neu auf em mtb. Bin zur zeit des 
öfteren auf em Eichel- und Michaelsberg untwegs und fleißig am Trails suchen mal mit  mehr und mal mit weniger Erfolg  Vielleicht kann man sich ja euch mal anschließen bei ner Runde? 

Achja vielleicht mal noch was persönliches  Bin 23 Jahr alt heiße Michael und komme aus Forst.

Grüße


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. August 2009)

Hallo Michael,

das Thema E/M-Berg wird mittlerweile hier abgehandelt.

Gruss Dirk


----------



## iTom (25. August 2009)

hannes d. schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> 
> ich wollt mich mal vorstellen  Bin noch recht neu hier und auch noch recht neu auf em mtb. Bin zur zeit des
> öfteren auf em Eichel- und Michaelsberg untwegs und fleißig am Trails suchen mal mit  mehr und mal mit weniger Erfolg  Vielleicht kann man sich ja euch mal anschließen bei ner Runde?
> ...



Ich glaube mim Reis 4 kann man die Trails auch sehr gut fahren, die im anderen Fred abgebildet sind. Es kann gut sein, dass ich morgen meine Runde fahre aufm E-/M-Berg. Wird dann wohl um 14Uhr losgehen ab GBZ-Haltestelle. Einfach morgen nach 12Uhr - 13.30Uhr hier vorbeischauen, allerdings im anderen Fred, den Dirk bereits aufgeführt hat.
Manche Stellen werden wohl nur ne Kopfsache sein


----------



## iTom (25. August 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> ich möchte es halt hier im nordschwarzwald richtig krachen lassen ohne weiche knie oder ellenbogen nach einer abfahrt zu haben.
> 
> mein hardtail ist ja schön und gut, aber für wochenendausflüge hätt ich gern mal was mit dem ich auch mit weniger risiko und "flowiger" den berg runter komme
> 
> ...



Bis jetzt kann ich mich mit meinem nicht beklagen, hatte bis jetzt noch nie einen Defekt, wo andere schon welche hatten, die so nicht vorkommen durften...Falls Du noch Urlaub machen solltest, und Dich das Testival vom Mountainbike-Magazin nicht abschreckt, dann kannst Du beides verknüpfen und div. Hersteller u. Modelle testen. D.h. wenn dort noch Plätze frei sein sollten.


----------



## hannes d. (25. August 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich glaube mim Reis 4 kann man die Trails auch sehr gut fahren, die im anderen Fred abgebildet sind. Es kann gut sein, dass ich morgen meine Runde fahre aufm E-/M-Berg. Wird dann wohl um 14Uhr losgehen ab GBZ-Haltestelle. Einfach morgen nach 12Uhr - 13.30Uhr hier vorbeischauen, allerdings im anderen Fred, den Dirk bereits aufgeführt hat.
> Manche Stellen werden wohl nur ne Kopfsache sein



Wäre ne nette Sache allerdings hat mein Chef sicherlich was dagegen wenn ich um 14 Uhr den abgang mache


----------



## iTom (25. August 2009)

hannes d. schrieb:


> Wäre ne nette Sache allerdings hat mein Chef sicherlich was dagegen wenn ich um 14 Uhr den abgang mache



Ansonsten gibt es noch den SA + SO. Meinereiner fährt meistens Sonntags in der früh um ~9Uhr los, ca. 2,5h lang bei ~700HM und ~35KM.


----------



## matou (26. August 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Wird zwar nicht in der BRD gefertigt, aber die Entwicklung ist schon hier...
> Was andere Hersteller wiederum überhaupt nicht haben.


Super und was bringt Dir das für Vorteile? Aber hey, der Rahmen ist ja schließlich Geschmacksache.



DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Mein Proceed ist recht stressfrei. Wie die meisten Eingelenker eben. Aber halt nicht so steif.
> 
> Was mich vom Konzept her interessiert ist in der Klasse das Reign von Giant. Kann auch recht vielseitig aufgebaut werden und macht von Tour bis Park alles mit, wie man ließt. Und ist über die Bucht gebraucht auch ab und an für ~ 300 EUR der Rahmen ohne Dämpfer zu bekommen.



Stimmt, an das Reign hatte ich garnicht gedacht, auch ein feines Teil.



Wookie, wenns doch etwas stabiler sein soll, kannst du Dir auch mal das Morewood Shova oder das Cheetah MountainSpirit (light) anschauen - die lassen sich auch sehr viellseitig aufbauen.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (26. August 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> man wird halt älter und in den bikepark möcht ich auch mal wieder ^^
> 
> was schreib ich da für ein stuss. mit groben AM meinte ich natürlich Enduro. also federweg kann ich net so genau sagen, so ca 140 - 170 oder so.
> aber es kommt mir jetzt nicht so sehr drauf an hinten viel FW zu haben. sondern soll einfach gut und sorglos funnktionieren. - ohne lager probleme usw.



Mein Tipp wäre ein Nicolai Helius AM. Das Ding ist stressfrei (mein CC ist jetzt 8 Jahre alt und macht immer noch keine Probleme), hat eine Bikeparkfreigabe (bin ich mir aber nicht wirklich sicher) und hätte auch die von dir geforderten Federwege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (26. August 2009)

Stimmt, dann stellen zumindest gewisse Trialaktionen [ame="http://vimeo.com/4519048"]Trialaktionen[/ame] kein Problem dar...


----------



## iTom (26. August 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Super und was bringt Dir das für Vorteile? Aber hey, der Rahmen ist ja schließlich Geschmacksache.
> ...



Im Garantiefall, habe ich innerhalb kürzester Zeit einen Ersatzrahmen, wo es dann bei anderen Herstellern dann heisst, "fährst Du schon, oder wartest Du noch..."


----------



## wookie (26. August 2009)

matou schrieb:


> ...oder das Cheetah MountainSpirit (light) anschauen - die lassen sich auch sehr viellseitig aufbauen.



das gefällt! da klappt es auch mit der rohloff, sollte ich mal umbauen wollen. NICOLAI HELIUS AM ist auch net schlecht. - hhmmmm

der gedanke wird sowieso einige zeit im kopf rumspuken. war bei meinem hardtail ja genauso


----------



## matou (26. August 2009)

Cheetah steht bei mir auch noch irgendwann als Option für ein schweres Gerät im Raum 
Noch ein kleiner Tip/Hinweis - die Light unterscheidet sich von der Normalversion nur durch einen kürzeren Dämpfer und eine andere Umlenkwippe.


Mal was *anderes*. Hat jemand ein paar Tips wie ich meine 5.10 Schuhe wieder zu gutem Duft verhelfe. Die stinken nach dem GTR wie ein Mix aus totem Fleisch mit saurer Milch! :kotz:
Für die Waschmaschine sind sie leider zu schwer - vielleicht in eine Wanne mit Waschmittel/Seifenlauge?

Danke und Gruss
René


----------



## Joerg_1969 (26. August 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Mal was *anderes*. Hat jemand ein paar Tips wie ich meine 5.10 Schuhe wieder zu gutem Duft verhelfe. Die stinken nach dem GTR wie ein Mix aus totem Fleisch mit saurer Milch! :kotz:
> Für die Waschmaschine sind sie leider zu schwer - vielleicht in eine Wanne mit Waschmittel/Seifenlauge?



Was bei meinen patschnass gewordenen Schuhen geholfen hat, war eine Runde Gefriertruhe. Vorher hatte ich sie allerdings noch mal gewässert, mit Zeitungspapier ausgestopft, dieses dann regelmäßig getauscht und die Schuhe dabei immer auf dem Balkon in der Sonne stehen lassen.

Und das Helius läßt sich problemlos mit einer Dose ausstatten, bei Neubestellung bieten sie diverse Kabelverlegungsmöglichkeiten und auch Ausfallenden an. Ein Nachteil der Rohloff ist, zumindest zur Zeit noch, die Inkompatibilität zu Steckachsen. In einem der Nicolai-Threads ist auch schon der Link zum 2010er Katalog, da stehen dann wirklich alle Infos dir.

Die Trial-Aktionen von Rainer525 versetzen immer wieder in Erstaunen


----------



## wookie (26. August 2009)

ich habe mal angefangen an den teilen meines zukünftigen enduro (?) zu basteln. möchte alles ohne farbe (alu natur oder chrome-look) aufbauen.

leider gibt es kaum enduro-taugliche 26" felgen im chrome-look. ich hatte aber noch 2 schöne alex-rims im keller. ausgespeicht, geputzt und Drano-Rohrreiniger gekauft. (ca 4 EUR)

dann ein gemütliches säure-bad gemischt und die felgen rein. (koch-zisch-brutzel)

und weil mir des so spaß macht, hab ich gleich ein kleines video gemacht:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPrMUoNpsBo"]YouTube - Enteloxieren einer 26" Felge[/ame]

wie das dann poliert aussieht, kommt noch. muss erst noch ne wabbel-scheibe kaufen und zu papa in die werkstatt düsen.


----------



## Eike. (26. August 2009)

Bin sehr gespannt wie das Endergebnis wird. Chromfelgen würden bei mir auch sehr gut passen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. August 2009)

Geiles Kochvideo. Wookie Mälzer kocht heute Felgen.


----------



## wookie (26. August 2009)

habe mal einen kleinen test am polierer gemacht. links ist schon bling-bling  und rechts noch der öde alu-look.

@Dirk, möchtest du probieren? keine 30 sekunden und deine zähne sind suppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (26. August 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> habe mal einen kleinen test am polierer gemacht. links ist schon bling-bling  und rechts noch der öde alu-look.
> 
> @Dirk, möchtest du probieren? keine 30 sekunden und deine zähne sind suppe



*Jaja Silber oder Alu isch weiß wo der Wind herweht Herr Sehrlanghaarig.* Bin mal auf das Bike gespannt


----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. August 2009)

Wookie, Du bist echt der GEILSTE!!!!! 

So, nun bin ich auch wieder heil von meiner Drei-Schilder-Tour wiedergekommen. Kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen, viele schöne Trails v.a. zwischen Freudenstadt und Schiltach!!!


----------



## Messerharry (29. August 2009)

@Wookie: Ich hätt noch mein 2004er Spezi Enduro als Komplettrad abzugeben, hat zwar nur 100/130mm(Itchswitch Hebel) hinten fühlt sich aber nach mehr an.
Defekte hatte ich in 3 Jahren keine, obwohl es schon einiges mitgemacht hat.
Optisch ist es auch noch ganz gut in schuss, wollt noch ein Kilo dafür 

Mit dem Nachfolgerad (Lapierre Zesty) kann man auch so einiges anstellen mit "nur" 140mm v.u.h., der Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau ist gleich wie beim 160mm Spicy nur der Dämpfer und seine Aufnahme sind kürzer bzw.tiefer angeschweißt

Hättest dein Nitro behalten, müstest du dir jetzt nicht die ganze arbeit machen und was frisches aufbauen


----------



## wookie (29. August 2009)

Messerharry schrieb:


> @Wookie: Ich hätt noch mein 2004er Spezi Enduro als Komplettrad abzugeben, hat zwar nur 100/130mm(Itchswitch Hebel) hinten fühlt sich aber nach mehr an.
> Defekte hatte ich in 3 Jahren keine, obwohl es schon einiges mitgemacht hat.
> Optisch ist es auch noch ganz gut in schuss, wollt noch ein Kilo dafür
> 
> ...



nachdem ich ein paar tipps hier gesammelt habe, hab ich mich in das cheetah enduro (mountain spirit) verliebt  für 2099 kann man da nix sagen.
mit dem nitrous hast du fast recht, - es war mir halt zu klein. ein L hätte ich behalten. jetzt werde ich  mein F800 verkaufen, zudem noch ein paar teile und mal guggen wie lange ich dann noch sparen muss. vielleicht klappts schon nächsten sommer 

hat jemand von euch ne ahnung ob das gleitbuchsen sind, oder ist das kugelgelagert:
http://www.cheetah.de/images/stories/Rahmensets/rahmenmountains.jpg
http://www.cheetah.de/images/stories/mountainspirit_light/Cheetah_KSG8415.jpg

ich hatte auf der cheetah homepage nix darüber gefunden.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. August 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch ne ahnung ob das gleitbuchsen sind, oder ist das kugelgelagert:



Sieht aus wie Hauptlager Industrielager und die anderen Lager mit Gleitbuchsen. 

Schick einfach ne Email an den Hersteller. Ist schließlich ne deutsche Firma.


----------



## Messerharry (29. August 2009)

Also bei so "MINI" Lagerpunkten können fast keine Kugellager drin sein
Gleitlager funktionieren schon, aber sie haben ein verzögertes ansprechverhalten.
Früher als die Dämpfer noch nicht so gut waren mit Plattformen und so, wurden gerne Gleitlager verwendet(Die alten Rocky´s Element und Slayer) um Fahrwerkswippen zu vermeiden.
Wer heut noch Gleitlager verbaut(am Hauptlager) hat entweder eine SCHEISS Kinematik(wippt) oder den Zug verpasst.

Wenn du damit auch im Bikepark längere Zeit Spass haben möchtest, selbst wenn Kugellager drin sind, sind sie zu klein, würd ich von solchen Billigheimern die Finger lassen.

Nicht umsonst sind die hochwertigen Bikes teuerer, da die Entwicklung horrende Summen verschlingt

Ich würd mir auf alle Fälle nach was großflächig Kugelgelagertem schauen

Die durchweg geraden Rohre zeugen auch nicht gerade von großen Innovationen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (29. August 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ich hatte auf der cheetah homepage nix darüber gefunden.



unter "Garantie" auf der HP wurde das hier hinterlegt:

*
Ausnahmen:

    * normaler Verschleiss (Bsp. Nadel-/Gleitlager, Führungen/Lager/Dichtungen von Stossdämpfern)
*

Kugellager ist konkret nicht erwähnt...

Und das  hier noch unter Enduro - Mountainbike Spirit:

*
Lagerung: Radial-Nadel- (mit Wellendichtring) sowie Axial-Gleitlager mit geschliffener Edelstahlwelle (DIN-Industrielager vom Wälzlagerspezialisten INA in Schweinfurt)
usw.
*


----------



## wookie (29. August 2009)

hmm, das stimmt allerdings. hab nicht so bock auf gleitlager. wenn das nicolai helius AM nur nicht so schweine teuer wäre


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. August 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> ...nicolai helius AM ...



Der Rahmen, aufgebaut mit Hammerschmidt.


----------



## matou (30. August 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> nicolai helius AM


DAS ist allerdings der Traum schlechthin! Schwarz anodisiert mit rot eloxierter Wippe und Schrauben... *sabber*


----------



## wookie (30. August 2009)

matou schrieb:


> DAS ist allerdings der Traum schlechthin! Schwarz anodisiert mit rot eloxierter Wippe und Schrauben... *sabber*



schwarz und rot ist schon geil, aber 2 bikes mit gleicher farbe? 
rot und schwarz wäre ne alternative 

edit: gerade ist mir eingefallen, ich wollte doch chrome-look


----------



## wookie (30. August 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Der Rahmen, aufgebaut mit Hammerschmidt.



nee, also wenn man schon so viel ausgiebt (hammerschmidt) dann ist der sprung zur rohloff nicht mehr weit. aber egal welche option. beides ist so teuer das meine frau NIEMALS wissen darf was ich für ein bike fahre. ich glaub ich müsste mir dann ein Ghost- oder einen RedBull-Aufkleber oder sowas draufpappen.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (30. August 2009)

matou schrieb:


> DAS ist allerdings der Traum schlechthin! Schwarz anodisiert mit rot eloxierter Wippe und Schrauben... *sabber*



Wenn ich so viel ausgeben würde, dann aber blauanodisiert mit roten ExtraLove-Parts. Das müßte hammermäßig aussehen


----------



## iTom (30. August 2009)

Nur Schwarz! Das ist zeitlos und nicht so fuchsschwanzmäßig...


----------



## Joerg_1969 (30. August 2009)

Zeitlos ist schwarz schon, aber auch laaaaaaaangweilig 

Oh, ich habe ja ein schwarzes Rad...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. August 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> ... dann ist der sprung zur rohloff nicht mehr weit. ...



Haben Sie Dir das in die Wiege gelegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (31. August 2009)

http://www.parafork.de/
links im menu auf "Kompletträder" - ich habe selten so hässliche bikes gesehen. :kotz::kotz::kotz:




DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Haben Sie Dir das in die Wiege gelegt?


da gabs noch keine rohloff, und bei meinen 2 jungs waren nur die babies in der wiege.


----------



## matou (31. August 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> http://www.parafork.de/
> links im menu auf "Kompletträder" - ich habe selten so hässliche bikes gesehen. :kotz::kotz::kotz:



Ja, ja, die sind irgendwie in der Zeit stehen geblieben, da bringst auch nichts wenn man die Dinger an aktuelle Rahmen dranhängt. Es soll aber tatsächlich noch Leute geben die sich so ein Augenkrebs-Zeug kaufen. :kotz:


----------



## iTom (31. August 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> http://www.parafork.de/
> links im menu auf "Kompletträder" - ich habe selten so hässliche bikes gesehen. :kotz::kotz::kotz:
> 
> 
> da gabs noch keine rohloff, und bei meinen 2 jungs waren nur die babies in der wiege.



Hat irgendwie etwas von nem Rollator


----------



## matou (1. September 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> ...cheetah enduro (mountain spirit) ...
> 
> hat jemand von euch ne ahnung ob das gleitbuchsen sind, oder ist das kugelgelagert



Hi wookie, hier gibts des Rätsels Lösung:


> Lagerung: Radial-Nadel- (mit Wellendichtring) sowie Axial-Gleitlager mit geschliffener Edelstahlwelle (DIN-Industrielager vom Wälzlagerspezialisten INA in Schweinfurt)
> Lt. Herr Herrlinger von Cheetah-Bikes soll kein Fett oder Öl auf die Lager kommen. Funktionieren ohne Wartung



bzw. hier... 


Gruss René


----------



## wookie (1. September 2009)

matou schrieb:


> des Rätsels Lösung


wow, danke für den heinweis. also ich hätte mit gleitlagern kein problem - wenn ich diese als DIN-Ware günstig nachkaufen könnte.


----------



## Don Stefano (1. September 2009)

Boah, die zwei letzten in der Galerie sind echt grauenvoll, das Liteville und das Nicolai.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (1. September 2009)

:kotz:

Wie kann man so ein schönes Rad so verschandeln...


----------



## Waldgeist (1. September 2009)

sieht aus wie das Bein einer Heuschrecke


----------



## KA-Biker (1. September 2009)

zum davon rennen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (1. September 2009)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> :kotz:
> 
> Wie kann man so ein schönes Rad so verschandeln...



halte mal den rechten teil des bildes mit der hand zu, das rad wird nicht schöner. - es sieht sehr ungewohnt aus, so ein "hinterteil" ganz ohne alles und mit ansteigender schwinge.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (1. September 2009)

Ich hätte bei deinem Vorschlag vor allem Probleme mit der Sattelstellung.

Und gerade du solltest doch keine Probleme damit haben, wenn man hinten nur eine "dicke" Nabe sieht


----------



## wookie (1. September 2009)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Ich hätte bei deinem Vorschlag vor allem Probleme mit der Sattelstellung.
> 
> Und gerade du solltest doch keine Probleme damit haben, wenn man hinten nur eine "dicke" Nabe sieht



ja haste recht, aber trotzdem sieht es ungewohnt aus weil die kette links läuft. fahren würd ich es trotzdem mal gerne


----------



## wookie (6. September 2009)

mal abgesehen von der lackierung, sieht es ganz schick aus. - nur kann man immer noch keinen 0815-dämpfer mit dem rahmen benutzen sondern braucht dieses speci-sonder-zeugs


----------



## Eike. (6. September 2009)

Wenn SX dann bitte bitte das alte. Dieser Norco-Stil vom neuen gefällt mir gar nicht. Davon abgesehen ist das neue SX wohl ziemlich in Richtung Slopestyle entwickelt worden was einer Tourentauglichkeit entgegen stehen dürfte.
Wenn ich mir mal ein (kleines) Bigbike aufbaue könnte es gut so in etwa aussehen:




Ich geh jetzt mal die Lyrik ausbauen damit ich für die Spätsommer-/Herbstsaison wieder fitt bin.


----------



## wookie (6. September 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wenn SX dann bitte bitte das alte. Dieser Norco-Stil vom neuen gefällt mir gar nicht. Davon abgesehen ist das neue SX wohl ziemlich in Richtung Slopestyle entwickelt worden was einer Tourentauglichkeit entgegen stehen dürfte.
> Wenn ich mir mal ein (kleines) Bigbike aufbaue könnte es gut so in etwa aussehen:
> 
> 
> ...



wow das "alte" SX ist wirklich schön. gleich mal googlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (6. September 2009)

Schau dir mal das Uncle Jimbo von Rose an. Ich find das optisch sehr interessant und das günstigste Modell bekommt man zur Zeit für den Preis vom Rahmenkit mit Lyrik U-Turn, Fox RP23 und Elixir R.


----------



## KA-Biker (6. September 2009)

Guten Abend,

ich wollte mich erkundigen nach einem Biker, der Heute Nachtmittag mit seinem Rad auf dem vierten Downhill Stück an der Hedwigsquelle relativ schwer gestürzt ist, da meistens erst nach dem Schock das Ausmaß klar wird . Er hatte ein Ghost AMR Carbon und seine zwei Kumpels : Santa Cruz mit Wotan und der andere ein Speci Pitch09. In der Hinsicht Gute Bessserung und vielleicht ist ja einer hier bei IBC.


----------



## Phil88 (8. September 2009)

stuntzi tuts schon wieder 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=396385&page=183


----------



## Don Stefano (8. September 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wenn SX dann bitte bitte das alte.


Soo hässlich finde ich das neue jetzt auch wieder nicht. Ich hatte bereits Gelegenheit es in life zu bewundern. Der User Berghämmerer fährt öfter mit den AWPlern mit, der hat so eins.


----------



## Eike. (8. September 2009)

Klar das ist Geschmacksache. Ich mag gerade Rohre einfach lieber als diese "organisch" gebogenen. Extrem ist das zum Beispiel bei Norco, die sehen aus wie mit Schmackes vor die Wand gefahren.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. September 2009)

Geschmäcker sind wirklich verschieden. Ich finde das Norco Six supersexy.


----------



## matou (9. September 2009)

Phil88 schrieb:


> stuntzi tuts schon wieder
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=396385&page=183



Und er hats schon wieder geschafft...


----------



## wookie (12. September 2009)

ich frage mich warm er ein canyon genommen hat *schulterzuck*


----------



## Eike. (12. September 2009)

Inzwischen wohl hauptsächlich deswegen weil er sie gesponsort bekommt. Und man muss schon sagen, dass er einen unglaublichen Support bekommt wenn mal wieder was bricht.


----------



## wookie (12. September 2009)

achso, dann würde ich auch sowas fahren wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (13. September 2009)

Mhh, nachdem ich gestern beim Ausladen meine Bike-Brille zerstört habe, brauche ich nun Ersatz und will mir endlich mal eine mit optischer Korrektur zulegen.

Kann mir jemand in KA oder Umgebung einen Optiker empfehlen, der sich mit Sportbrillen etwas mehr auskennt wie der Standardoptiker bzw mehr als zwei Modelle im Laden hat?

Dank Euch!

Gruss René


----------



## Phil88 (13. September 2009)

also ich hab mir beim bunzel in ettlingen mal eine machen lassen, so für ski fahrn, radeln, laufen und so. meine andern brillen sind auch alle von dort.

beratung war eigentlich super. also du bekommst auch verschiedene möglichkeiten aufgezeigt ohne dass du nachbohrst.
die auswahl ist jetzt nicht unüberschaubar, aber ich schätze mal so 50-100 sportbrillen haben sie schon. sind natürlich auch schickimicki gestelle dabei, dass die edlen damen beim segeln auch gut aussehen, aber ich denke finden lässt sich da auf jeden fall was.


----------



## Eike. (13. September 2009)

Der Optiker hinter dem Karstadt bei der Einfahrt zum Parkhaus macht zumindest im Schaufenster viel Werbung mit Sportbrillen.


----------



## matou (14. September 2009)

Danke! Die werde ich mal besuchen.


----------



## Grosser1609 (14. September 2009)

Beim Knobloch haben sie ein extra Sportbrillen-Studio im Keller. Mind Windsimulator etc. 
Direktverglasung ist bis ca. 4 Dpt. möglich.


----------



## matou (14. September 2009)

Ah, das ist der hinterm Karstadt - der macht schonmal einen kompetenten Eindruck. Danke!


----------



## wookie (18. September 2009)

holt mal eine ladung popcorn und legt die füße hoch 
ich bin früh aufgestanden und habe den vormittag genutzt um wieder ein filmchen zu machen.
das letzte mal gabs felgen-laugen-suppe, heute wird was kleines feines gekocht:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYSZhwnbfCw"]YouTube - Selber Eloxieren[/ame]

wenn ihr lust habt und auch mal probieren wollt, ich lasse das zeugs noch ein paar tage stehen.

ich hätte spaß daran ein paar teile mit jemanden zusammen zu eloxieren. - farbe rot und schwarz ist vorhanden.


----------



## matou (18. September 2009)

Schaaarf!! Der Wahnsinn. 

Schade, dass du kein gold hast, meine Sattelklemme und Spacer würden mir in dem schönen Hopegold gefallen. 

Wo hast du denn die Farben gekauft?

Gruss René


----------



## wookie (18. September 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn die Farben gekauft?



http://www.electronic-thingks.de/sh...ed=30&mySession_ID=e44apqos3a1k6trl090rs5ldu5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (18. September 2009)

natürlich auch mal meine lagerschalen, die schon seit 9 monaten darauf warten. leider ein bissl stumpf geworden, da diese nicht poliert sondern einfach so ins bad gekommen sind:


----------



## Eike. (18. September 2009)

Das ist ja geil  Ich glaub an meinem Ransom würde die Sattelklemme in rot richtig gut ausschauen und wenn du das Zeug eh grad da hast .... Ich schau mal welche Teile sich noch gut machen würden. Hast du mal ausprobiert was für eine Optik man bekommt wenn man den Schritt mit dem Färben weglässt? Wenn man da eine polierte Oberfläche versiegeln könnte wäre das sehr geil.

Übrigens, langsam wird es Zeit, dass du dir einen Schnäutzer wachsen lässt - klingt komisch, iss aber so  (oder war das jetzt von der Maus?)


Edit---
Also ich hätte ein paar Kleinteile mitdenen ich es gerne mal probieren würd. Vielleicht macht ja noch jemand mit bei der fröhlichen Chemiepanscherei.


----------



## Phil88 (18. September 2009)

wär doch mal ne lustige aktion... ich schau mal morgen ob mein würfelchen ein paar rote flecken verträgt


----------



## KA-Biker (18. September 2009)

bist du Chemiestundent..?


----------



## iTom (18. September 2009)

Die Alb dürfte für die Entsorgung ausreichend sein


----------



## wookie (18. September 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Das ist ja geil  Ich glaub an meinem Ransom würde die Sattelklemme in rot richtig gut ausschauen und wenn du das Zeug eh grad da hast .... Ich schau mal welche Teile sich noch gut machen würden. Hast du mal ausprobiert was für eine Optik man bekommt wenn man den Schritt mit dem Färben weglässt? Wenn man da eine polierte Oberfläche versiegeln könnte wäre das sehr geil.
> 
> Übrigens, langsam wird es Zeit, dass du dir einen Schnäutzer wachsen lässt - klingt komisch, iss aber so  (oder war das jetzt von der Maus?)
> 
> ...



wenn ich die farben weglasse - oder auch nicht - hängt das erscheinungsbild nach dem eloxieren von der vorbehandlung des Alus ab. wird es vor dem eloxieren poliert ist das endergebniss auch glänzender, wird es natur belassen, wird es mehr richtung matt. usw ...

wird allerdings poliert und zu lange gebeizt, wird die glatte polierte oberfläche abgetragen und es wird trotzdem matt.

farbe weglassen ist kein problem. - es wird dadurch nur einfacher. versiegeln muss aber trotzdem sein, sonst bekommt man keine harte oberfläche.

das mit dem chemiepanschen wäre kein thema, nur muss ich sagen das ich von der sache nicht so viel ahnung habe. sobald expertenwissen benötigt wird kann ich auch nur noch raten. - also nicht gleich eine kurbel fritieren oder so. ich habe auch erstmal teile genommen bei denen es nicht so drauf an kommt.

pornobalken im gesicht muss ich mir aber noch mal überlegen. 



KA-Biker schrieb:


> bist du Chemiestundent..?


ich verstehe von chemie so viel wie ein bäcker vom programmieren - alles im internet abgeschaut. habe eben ein paar tage viel darüber gelesen.



iTom schrieb:


> Die Alb dürfte für die Entsorgung ausreichend sein


entsorgung ist echt so ein thema! die schwefelsäure - sollte sie mal hinüber sein - kann mit kalk, soda oder natriumkarbonat neutralisiert werden. danach kann man es einfach ins abwasser schütten. sollte man kalk benutzt haben, bleibt gips übrig.

bei der lauge einfachh essig dazu geben bis ein neutraler wert erreicht wird, dann ist es auch unschädlich.

ich habe aber trotzdem schon festgestellt das natriumhydroxid (rohrfrei) sich super als unkraut-ex in der einfahrt eignet  einmal geschwabbelt und da wächst nix mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. September 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> ich habe aber trotzdem schon festgestellt das natriumhydroxid (rohrfrei) sich super als unkraut-ex in der einfahrt eignet  einmal geschwabbelt und da wächst nix mehr.



Du kannst Du auch gleich einen Atomreaktor in den Garten bauen.


----------



## andi1969 (19. September 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Du kannst Du auch gleich einen Atomreaktor in den Garten bauen.



*Wetten den hat er schon......so nebenbei gebaut*


----------



## wookie (20. September 2009)

hier der letzte streich, eine tolle Sachs-Kurbel namens "Sachs New Success". War teilweise echt böse verkratzt und hatte steinschläge unten an der pedalaufnahme.

hier ein bild von der selben kurbel, ist aber nicht meine. - bild von ebay geklaut ...




Alles schön geschliffen, korrigiert, geätzt, poliert und kurbel in rot, kettenblätter in tief-schwarz eloxiert. leider ist die kurbel noch nicht geputzt, darum die wasserflecken:

wie neu, keine kratzer mehr und in bunt ...







Als Bonus hat der Kurbelsatz noch rot eloxierte Shimano-Kurbelschrauben bekommen - ich glaube es gibt auf der ganzen Welt keine roten von Shimano


----------



## Don Stefano (20. September 2009)

Passen die Pedale noch ins Gewinde?

Was passiert, falls die Kurbel ein Stahl-Inlet hat?

Was machst du mit der Ausrüstung, wenn du alles eloxiert hast, was du an Aluteilen besitzt? Ich würde gerne meine Pedale in Lila oder Grün eloxieren.


----------



## wookie (20. September 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Passen die Pedale noch ins Gewinde?
> 
> Was passiert, falls die Kurbel ein Stahl-Inlet hat?
> 
> Was machst du mit der Ausrüstung, wenn du alles eloxiert hast, was du an Aluteilen besitzt? Ich würde gerne meine Pedale in Lila oder Grün eloxieren.



die 4kanntaufnahme habe ich mit silikon zugeschmiert und die pedalgewinde so gelassen. pedale passen noch super dran und sitzen sehr fest.

probleme gibt es wenn man z.b. eine HT2 Kurbel eloxieren will. die hat eine stahlachse. problematisch wäre auch eine Hone mit Stahlinlet für die Pedalaufnahme. Da versaut man sich das Werkstück und das Säurebad. Stahl würde sich verflüchtigen und den Stromfluss von Anode zur Kathode zu direkt gestalten. - glaube ich ... (internethalbwissen)

aber das stahl das bad kaputt macht steht fest.

die ausrüstung habe ich so gewählt das ich das alles einmotten kann. die farben heben bis zu 2 jahre dank konservierung, der rest hebt ewig. nur die lagerung der chemikalien ist nervenkitzel - wenn 2 kleine kinder im haus sind. 

Du könntest Dir aber auch 2 Farben bestellen und einfach hier mal loslegen. Farben kosten so ca 6-7 EUR pro "Stück" und ein Kanister dest. Wasser noch für 1,50 EUR. Zeit braucht man abhängig vom Werkstück (pedal ca 15 min eloxieren) plus 60 minuten kochen und ca 20 minuten kleinkruscht.

edit: zum polieren muss ich zu papa fahren, geht also nicht sofort wenn es funkeln soll.


----------



## Eike. (21. September 2009)

Schade, dass das X9 Schaltwerk genietet ist. Das Parallelogramm in rot würde so geil aussehen. Ein paar Kleinteile hab ich aber auf jeden Fall, wann passt es dir denn mal?

Wie siehts eigentlich mit der Eloxierung von Magnesiumteilen aus, gibt es dazu Erfahrungen?


----------



## wookie (21. September 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Schade, dass das X9 Schaltwerk genietet ist. Das Parallelogramm in rot würde so geil aussehen. Ein paar Kleinteile hab ich aber auf jeden Fall, wann passt es dir denn mal?
> 
> Wie siehts eigentlich mit der Eloxierung von Magnesiumteilen aus, gibt es dazu Erfahrungen?



Magnesium kann nur poliert und danach lackiert werden. Aluminium-Magnesium-Legierungen funzen aber gut. Frag mich jetzt aber net warum genau, da müsste man mal googeln.

Wochenende wäre ganz OK. Eigentlich ist abends fast immer ok wenn ich es rechtzeitig weiß.

ich habe 2 kaputte x9 schaltwerke. da habe ich auch gesehen das alles vernietet ist. aber der schaltwerksbolzen lässt sich eloxieren, das habe ich schon versucht. nur müsste der poliert werden das er auch so schön glänzt wie im original.


----------



## lord.flame (21. September 2009)

Hoffentlich werde ich niemals Vater - dann wird mir garantiert nicht so langweilig dass ich daheim sowas machen müsste...


----------



## Don Stefano (21. September 2009)

Schulferien sind doch um, musst du nix lernen?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. September 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Schulferien sind doch um, musst du nix lernen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (29. September 2009)

Hoffentlich kommt bald die FR-Ausführung heraus, damit ich nach Wildbad gehn kann:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6gz3_ez2lk"]YouTube - ãã³ã HONDA U3-X çºè¡¨ï¼æ¬¡ä¸ä»£åã®é»åä¸è¼ªè»[/ame]


----------



## wookie (30. September 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommt bald die FR-Ausführung heraus, damit ich nach Wildbad gehn kann



die kannst du dir doch selber bauen. nimm das rad hier:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cbfe2_2DDc0"]YouTube - Gyrowheel by Gyrobike interbike 2009[/ame]
und ziehe einen 3.0er reifen drauf und schraube das ganze an ein einrad


----------



## iTom (30. September 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> die kannst du dir doch selber bauen. nimm das rad hier:
> YouTube - Gyrowheel by Gyrobike interbike 2009
> und ziehe einen 3.0er reifen drauf und schraube das ganze an ein einrad



Ist aber nicht so dolle mit dem Einlenken. Die Winkelgeschwindigkeit von dem sich drehenden Innern scheint so groß zu sein, dass man beinahe Popeye-Arme benötigt, um das Rädchen quer zur Fahrtrichtung ändern zu können.


----------



## wookie (9. Oktober 2009)

Wie wäre es wenn wir am 17.10 oder 24.10 Grillen?


----------



## Eike. (9. Oktober 2009)

Es liegt ja noch nichtmal Schnee  
Ja klar, das könnten wir wirklich mal wieder machen. Die Termine gehen bei mir beide.


----------



## wookie (15. Oktober 2009)

ich glaube für dieses wochenende sind wir zu wenige. habt ihr keinen hunger?


----------



## rossi-v (16. Oktober 2009)

Morgen vormittag ginge eventuell,

nächstes WE bin ich nicht in KA.


----------



## iTom (16. Oktober 2009)

OT:

Die Pussies leben noch:

http://www.welt.de/kultur/article4862189/Fritzl-Porno-Pussy-Wie-Rammstein-um-Fans-buhlt.html


----------



## wookie (16. Oktober 2009)

was bedeutet pussy jetzt?

hart im nehmen, stark, ausdauernd, besonders männlich, risikobereit, schmerzresistent

*oder*

empfindlich gegenüber regen, hat angst ab S2, carbon-hardtail-mit-hörnchen, hasiert, duscht sich vor dem biken, trägt evtl rosa teilchen

ich lese über pussies mal so und mal so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (22. Oktober 2009)

Das Pussy-Zeug ist doch eh überholt...
------------


Kleiner GTR Nachtrag....wer will noch mal den 1er und 2er Trail vom Rothorn abfliegen? Diesmal nur etwas langsamer 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OrAMLHTggQ"]YouTube - rothorn[/ame]


Wookie,
nachdem ein paar Einradler beim GTR 2010 nicht zugelassen wurden, wollen sie ihren eigenen Municyle-GTR zur gleichen Zeit auf die Beine stellen, schau mal...



> wir einradfahrer werden konsequenter weise am selben... datum unseren eigen event in davos-lenzerheide-arosa durchführen....(und haben schon 15 definitiv gemeldete Fahrer/-innen!)
> wir hätten uns gerne mit den bikern gemessen...





> Das Heisst wir haben unseren Event schon ziemich auf die Beine gestellt, eine Website wird bald folgen!
> Gestartet wird auch in Arosa und es läuft ziemlich ähnlich wie der Grischa TRail Ride, ausser dass wir die Etappenzeiten etwas länger machen, mit den Einrädern auch andere Wege gefahren dürfen (Das Einrad ist laut Gesetz ein Spielgerät und kein Fahrrad) und die Übernachtungen organisieren wir für alle Startenden, was auch heisst, dass unser Startgeld natürlich etwas höher sein wird!
> Das wird der beste Muni (mountainunicycle) Event ever!
> ... Mehr lesen
> ...


----------



## iTom (22. Oktober 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Das Pussy-Zeug ist doch eh überholt...
> ...



Der Inhalt von Rammsteins "Pussy"-Lied aber nicht


----------



## wookie (23. Oktober 2009)

tolle sache! nachdem der nächste GTR für MTB'ler schon ausgebucht ist wäre das eine echte alternative selber auch mal daran teilnehmen zu können.

meine vermutung ist jedoch das nach einem einrad-GTR sich deutlich muskelschwund zeigen wird - wenn diese dann überhaupt noch vorhanden sind.  und flowig ist es mit dem einradel auch net so doll. dann lieber wildbad, da gibt es auch gleich einen krankenwagen 

aber es macht sicher riesen spaß gleichgesinnte zu treffen. die gibt es leider nicht so offt hier, wenn überhaupt.

edit: http://www.unicyclist.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80901


----------



## Eike. (23. Oktober 2009)

Gestern abgeholt nachdem ich den ganzen Sommer gesucht habe:





Hoffentlich gibts diesen Winter wieder soviel Schnee


----------



## matou (23. Oktober 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hoffentlich gibts diesen Winter wieder soviel Schnee



Och nööö...
...lass mal - bitte nicht hier! Das war letzten Winter mal ganz nett mit den Schneeschuhen, aber mit dem Rad möchte ich schon noch durchkommen!


----------



## andi1969 (23. Oktober 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hoffentlich gibts diesen Winter wieder soviel Schnee



*Ich glaub Dir ballerts oder Eike....lass blos weg den Sch.......*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (23. Oktober 2009)

Ach was. Die zwei bis drei Wochen die es hier höchstens richtig Schnee hat kann man auch mal was anderes machen. Die Dinger werden wahrscheinlich eh fast nur in den Alpen zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## wookie (19. November 2009)

ist zwar bissl OT, passt aber entfernt zu schneeschuhen.

alter *Schwede*:
http://www.chilloutzone.to/video/was-ist-eigentlich-ein-snowlie.html


----------



## Deleted 4120 (19. November 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> ist zwar bissl OT, passt aber entfernt zu schneeschuhen.
> 
> alter *Schwede*:
> http://www.chilloutzone.to/video/was-ist-eigentlich-ein-snowlie.html



Wo hast Du Dich denn wieder herumgetrieben und geübt, Bike ist Dir wohl zu langweilig???


----------



## speedygonzales (20. November 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> alter *Schwede*:



ach was harmlos richtige Kerlen machen sowas mitten in der Stadt 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBeQA1trE2U"]YouTube- Ghost Rider 2 (Snow Mobile)[/ame]


um wieder ontoppic zu werden 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C03COHy61NM"]YouTube- Ghostrider on BMX, Breaking the speedlimit![/nomedia]


Speedy bekennende Fan vom Ghostrider


----------



## matou (20. November 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Speedy bekennende Fan vom Ghostrider



Mal ehrlich. Was soll so toll an einem Idioten sein der die Stadt (und anderes) als seine Rennstrecke betrachtet?


----------



## speedygonzales (20. November 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich. Was soll so toll an einem Idioten sein der die Stadt (und anderes) als seine Rennstrecke betrachtet?



Gegenfrage, wir betrachten den Wald als unsere Spielwiese. Wo ist da der unterschied? das gleiche denken Wanderer über uns. Mann sollte leben und leben lassen.


----------



## Eike. (20. November 2009)

Da gibt es schon einen wesentlichen Unterschied. Das Verkehrsaufkommen und damit Gefährdungspotential ist im Wald schon erheblich geringer als in der Stadt. Ein Spaziergänger zum Beispiel der sich im Wald erschreckt ist hinterher meinentwegen sauer, ein Autofahrer der sich erschreckt kann ganz üble Folge haben.


----------



## matou (20. November 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Gegenfrage, wir betrachten den Wald als unsere Spielwiese. Wo ist da der unterschied? das gleiche denken Wanderer über uns. Mann sollte leben und leben lassen.



OMG! Der Quatsch den du erzählst ist nicht dein Ernst?!
Ich stimme da Eike voll zu. Es hört jedoch beim erschrecken nicht auf, bei den Geschwindigkeiten mit den er & Konsorten unterwegs ist hast du im Zweifelsfall nicht mal die Zeit dich zu "erschrecken".


----------



## speedygonzales (20. November 2009)

matou schrieb:


> OMG! Der Quatsch den du erzählst ist nicht dein Ernst?!



lassen wir das Thema die Diskussion führt zu nichts, höchstens zu bösen Blut das muss nicht sein.

Nur so viel zum Thema lieber die schnelle Leute die ihr Fahrzeug *beherrschen*  (und das tut er) anstatt die Senile die durch die Gegend eiern den die sind noch gefährlicher.


----------



## matou (16. Dezember 2009)

Was lustiges für zwischendurch...

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/520203

...Lautsprecher auf!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (6. Januar 2010)

@eike:
mit deinen schnee-schuhen hast du die besten überlebenschancen von uns allen:
http://www.wetter.com/webcams_galerien/videogalerie/?vid=7228362


----------



## iTom (6. Januar 2010)

wookie schrieb:


> @eike:
> mit deinen schnee-schuhen hast du die besten überlebenschancen von uns allen:
> http://www.wetter.com/webcams_galerien/videogalerie/?vid=7228362



Wo soll denn der Schneesturm stattfinden? Bei Daum oder Friedmann?


----------



## wookie (7. Januar 2010)

ganz schön schaurig. früher war alles besser?
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzZkKE9Z35g"]YouTube- Downhill 90 er Jahre[/ame]


----------



## Eike. (18. Januar 2010)

Ich war grad "einkaufen":







Das Risiko mitten in der Saison ohne Bike dazustehen wenn mein Ransom eingefordert wird wollte ich nicht eingehen. Wenn ich es doch behalten kann muss ich mich halt entscheiden welches von beiden ich behalte.
Wer kommt drauf was es geworden ist oder ist es wieder zu einfach?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. Januar 2010)

Hat die Bitsch ne Sonderlackierung?


----------



## Eike. (18. Januar 2010)

Ne alles orischinoool ich kauf doch keine Schlambe mit Plasteoptik.


----------



## KA-Biker (18. Januar 2010)

kanns nich sein. das hätte schweißnäte..!?


----------



## KA-Biker (18. Januar 2010)

unerratbar..


----------



## Eike. (18. Januar 2010)

Nach nur 20 min und einem Versuch gibt es keine weiteren Hinweise  ist auch kein Exot den hierzulande kein Mensch kennt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (18. Januar 2010)

Speci ist es keins?


----------



## matou (18. Januar 2010)

Raus damit du S**! 

Gib uns noch einen Tip...aus welchem Land kommt die Marke (nicht der Rahmen  )?

Edith: Speci Enduro?


----------



## KA-Biker (18. Januar 2010)

Ich tendiere auch zu Spec Enduro.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (18. Januar 2010)

ka-biker schrieb:


> ich tendiere auch zu spec enduro.



+1


----------



## votecoli (18. Januar 2010)

Ich würd sagen das hier...








Schönes Teil...


----------



## Eike. (18. Januar 2010)

Ok bei der überwältigenden Mehrheit  Der Kleine ist ein 07er Speci Enduro SL Pro Carbon in der UK Farbvariante _Blue-fade-Black_, sieht einfach hammergeil aus 

Morgen wird aufgebaut und wenn die Wettervorhersage hält und ich rechtzeitig fertig werde gleich probegefahren. Bin mal gespannt, bis jetzt hab ich nur das Pitch gefahren (gut, mit Uwes Enduro mal aufm Parkplatz rumgerollt ). Bin mal gespannt wie sich das Plasteteil macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (18. Januar 2010)

Ist doch ein schönes Teil  . Wenns hält dann soweiso.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. Januar 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> 07er Speci Enduro SL Pro Carbon in der UK Farbvariante



Was für ein Dämpfer? Und vor allem, was für eine deiner vielen funktionalen Gabeln?


----------



## Eike. (18. Januar 2010)

Im Moment montiert ist ein Fox RP23 aber den originalen Speci AFR hab ich auch noch. Bei den Gabeln ist die Auswahl eingeschränkter als du denkst , die 55 funktioniert ja nicht. Die Fox 32 auch nicht richtig und passt auch net wirklich  Ins Enduro kommt natürlich die Lyrik rein, genau so wie auch der ganze andere Kram vom Ransom. 

Braucht jemand einen Schwalbe "old" Albert 2,25" draht, nur einmal gefahren? Den hatte ich fürs Stumpjumper als Hinterreifen geholt - konnte ja nicht ahnen, dass ich so schnell einen neuen Rahmen hab.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. Januar 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Braucht jemand einen Schwalbe "old" Albert 2,25" draht, nur einmal gefahren? Den hatte ich fürs Stumpjumper als Hinterreifen geholt - konnte ja nicht ahnen, dass ich so schnell einen neuen Rahmen hab.



Zerschneid ihn und mach ihn mit Kabelbindern an der Kettenstrebe fest.


----------



## wookie (18. Januar 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Im Moment montiert ist ein Fox RP23 aber den originalen Speci AFR hab ich auch noch.



gratulation zu deinem neuen bike, sieht gut aus 
ist das ein standard-dämpfer oder muss man sich dämpfer mit speci-aufnahme besorgen?


----------



## Phil88 (18. Januar 2010)

glückwunsch 
da hat die ganze ransom geschichte ja vllt doch noch was gutes


----------



## Eike. (18. Januar 2010)

Danke Danke 

Ist ein normaler 222x63mm Dämpfer. Die passenden Buchsen braucht man natürlich ist aber alles Standard.


----------



## rossi-v (18. Januar 2010)

Oha sehr hübsch.

Glückwunsch ... 

Wo hast du das her?
Preis?
Größe?


----------



## Eike. (18. Januar 2010)

Größe M von einem Helfer in der Not  Bogie ist auf das 2010er Enduro umgestiegen und hatte dieses Schmuckstück "über". Beim Preis sind wir uns auch sehr schnell einig geworden.
Ich hab den Rahmen gerade nochmal gewogen - nur ~150g schwerer als das Stumpjumper. Mit dem Fox Dämpfer, Sattelklemme und Steuersatz 2860g! Damit komm ich komplett an die 14kg ran


----------



## Don Stefano (19. Januar 2010)

Glückwunsch! ich hab' das bike schon live erleben dürfen, macht echt was her. 

Uff, mein Nomad wiegt über'n Kilo mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (19. Januar 2010)

Wow, mein Rahmen wiegt 3,5 kg inkl Dämpfer.
Aber ganz ehrlich, ich hätte Angst mit dem Rahmen in steinigen/felsigen Terrain zu stürzen  - ich sag nur Salto am Gotschnagrat. 
Ich bin gespannt wie es sich schlägt - schick ist es auf alle Fälle!


----------



## Eike. (19. Januar 2010)

Ich war ja auch immer skeptisch was Carbonrahmen angeht - schaun mer mal dann sehn mer scho. Vorläufiges amtliches Endergebnis sind 14,1 kg, ich glaub die 14 muss noch fallen  





Auf jeden Fall brauche ich noch:
- neue Stütze. Die vom Stumpjumper ist zu kurz und das Teleskopteil will ich da nicht auf Dauer drin haben. Wird wohl eine Smica Pro Lite wie im Ransom - leicht, billig und taugt  (Update: Mist die bekommt man nur noch in 31,6 und 27,2mm)
- neue Bremsleitung für hinten. Die war schon immer ein bischen kurz und mit der Leitungsverlegung am Enduro gehts gar net, sieht man ja auf dem Bild
- neue Dämpferpumpe. Mehr als 9 Bar bekomm ich mit dem Mistteil (angeblich bis 25 Bar!) ums verrecken nicht drauf und das ist ein bischen zu wenig. Inzwischen hab ich sie eh kaputtrepariert 
- Kleinkram wie Schaltzugaußenhüllen da hab ich erstmal provisorisch verbaut was noch da war.

Merke: Schrauben im unbeheizten Keller ist im Winter recht frostig. Aber wer schön fahren will muss leiden.


----------



## black soul (19. Januar 2010)

schönes bike, aber mutig mutig so ganz  aus plaste. geht das noch fürn park ?
warum keine teleskop á la KS


----------



## Eike. (19. Januar 2010)

Ist ja nicht ganz aus Plaste, der Hinterbau ist aus Alu  Ein Parkbike ist es sicher nicht aber bis jetzt war ich drei oder viermal in Bikeparks, der Schwerpunkt liegt ja eh woanders und der Hardcore-Mosher werde ich auch nicht mehr (sonst kommt halt noch irgendwann ein Bigbike). Für das was ich so fahre ist es eigentlich perfekt und als alten Schisser semmelt es mich ja sowieso nicht so oft.
KS und Co sind mir im Moment noch zu schwer, zu teuer und nicht weit genug verstellbar deswegen kommt erstmal noch eine klassische rein. Mal schauen ob ich mir vielleicht bei Ebay eine schnuckelige Thomson schießen kann, das eilt ja nicht. Die Teleskopstütze vom Stumpi tuts erstmal.


----------



## iTom (19. Januar 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht ganz aus Plaste, ...



Ich denke Du wirst damit recht viel Spass haben im positiven Sinn. Bin mal mit jemanden mitgefahren, der auch so eines hatte. Mit dem kann man recht gut über die Trails huschen ... auch wenn sie mal heftiger werden


----------



## Messerharry (20. Januar 2010)

Schicke Kiste, Eike
Aber mir sind die Carbon Dinger irgendwie zu windig und unheimlich.
Du hast ja schon wieder deine mini Lenkerhörner dran

Die Dinger sind aber sowas von fehl am Platz, hast du dich damit noch nie irgendwo eingefädelt und zentriefugiert

Wird denn nun wieder mal was mit den Brasi´s unternommen jetzt wo du was neues testen must?

Samstag bin ich nicht da, aber sonst gern


----------



## Eike. (20. Januar 2010)

Ja ich weiß, auf den Bildern denk ich mir auch oft ohne würds besser aussehen aber auf langen Anstiegen bin ich dann wieder froh, dass ich sie hab. Eingefädelt hab ich erst einmal auf dem F-Weg an einem Maschendrahtzaun.
Bei brauchbarem Wetter geht am Wochenende auf jeden Fall was. Inzwischen müsste ja auch um Bad Herrenalb oder in der Pfalz das meiste wieder frei sein.


----------



## DaBoom (20. Januar 2010)

Schickes Bike Eike.
ABER: das Bike schreit doch förmlich nach einer Command Stütze 

Unbedingt die Zughülle vom Umwerfer abdichten. Sonst ist Schalten im Winter nicht mehr möglich. Es sei denn, man hat ne Hammershit

btw
Sind die Spacer angekommen?


----------



## Bogie (20. Januar 2010)

Hallo Eike,

das ging aber flott. Da hat´s aber einer sehr eilig gehabt....

Schön.

Wünsche Dir auch auf diesem Weg viel Spaß!

Gruß Bogie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (21. Januar 2010)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Schickes Bike Eike.
> ABER: das Bike schreit doch förmlich nach einer Command Stütze
> 
> Unbedingt die Zughülle vom Umwerfer abdichten. Sonst ist Schalten im Winter nicht mehr möglich. Es sei denn, man hat ne Hammershit
> ...



Wenn es die Command mal mit 5cm Verstellbereich mehr und dafür 100g und 150 weniger gibt sehr gerne 
Die Spacer sind angekommen, nochmal vielen Dank. Falls hier in Ka mal jemand Shimano HTII Spacer braucht werde ich dein gutes Werk weiterführen


----------



## DaBoom (21. Januar 2010)

> Wenn es die Command mal mit 5cm Verstellbereich mehr und dafür 100g und 150 weniger gibt sehr gerne


das sind ja gleich drei Wünsche auf einmal 



> Die Spacer sind angekommen, nochmal vielen Dank. Falls hier in Ka mal jemand Shimano HTII Spacer braucht werde ich dein gutes Werk weiterführen


----------



## matou (25. Januar 2010)

Hey wookie,
kann man auf dein Angebot einen "Laufradzentrier Kurses" denn noch zurückkommen?
Könnte man ja vielleicht wieder mit einer Bilder/Video Session kombinieren!?

Gruss René


----------



## iTom (25. Januar 2010)

matou schrieb:


> Hey wookie,
> kann man auf dein Angebot einen "Laufradzentrier Kurses" denn noch zurückkommen?
> Könnte man ja vielleicht wieder mit einer Bilder/Video Session kombinieren!?
> 
> Gruss René



Hast Du ein Laufrad an nem Baumstumpf getestet, wie Dirk oder neue Felgen die eingespeicht werden müssen


----------



## matou (25. Januar 2010)

Nein, ich habe einen LRS der nach ganz normaler Benutzung mal nachzentriert werden müsste.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Januar 2010)

iTom schrieb:


> Hast Du ein Laufrad an nem Baumstumpf getestet, wie Dirk oder neue Felgen die eingespeicht werden müssen



Was hast Du gegen praxisgerechte Materialtests?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (27. Januar 2010)

matou schrieb:


> Hey wookie,
> kann man auf dein Angebot einen "Laufradzentrier Kurses" denn noch zurückkommen?
> Könnte man ja vielleicht wieder mit einer Bilder/Video Session kombinieren!?
> 
> Gruss René



also gegen einspeichen oder zentrieren hab ich nix. ist ein schöner zeitvertreib für kalte winterabende. viele schrecken davor zurück weil es, meiner meinung nach, als viel zu kompliziert angesehen wird. ich behaupte einfach mal wenn jemand seine schaltung eingestellt bekommt, kann er auch zentrieren  wenn du möchtest können wir uns gern mal zusammensetzen und das rad zentrieren. wenn du einen speichenschlüssel besitzt und eine gabel/zentrierständer hast kannst du auch, evtl zusammen mit einer flasche bier für den mut, es einfach mal an einem alten laufrad testen wie es auf deine zentrier-aktionen reagiert.

das mit der video-session fänd ich ne schöne idee. dann gibt es bei uns endlich wieder mal pizza


----------



## matou (27. Januar 2010)

Das wär toll! Wie hättest du denn Zeit?
Gabel ist vorhanden - als Testrad könnt ich eins von meiner Freundin nehmen.

Hätte sonst noch jemand Lust? Ich erinnere mal an den letzten Foto/Videoabend.


----------



## Eike. (27. Januar 2010)

matou schrieb:


> Das wär toll! Wie hättest du denn Zeit?
> Gabel ist vorhanden - als Testrad könnt ich eins von meiner Freundin nehmen.
> 
> Hätte sonst noch jemand Lust? Ich erinnere mal an den letzten Foto/Videoabend.



Auf jeden Fall, Bilder und Videos im Heimkino gehen immer  und wenn nebenher noch jemand an seinem Rad rumschraubt stört mich das nur sehr peripher


----------



## wookie (27. Januar 2010)

matou schrieb:


> Das wär toll! Wie hättest du denn Zeit?
> Gabel ist vorhanden - als Testrad könnt ich eins von meiner Freundin nehmen.
> 
> Hätte sonst noch jemand Lust? Ich erinnere mal an den letzten Foto/Videoabend.



zeitpunkt kläre ich noch ab. übrigens einen zentrierständer hab ich. (nur für schnellspanner)


----------



## Eike. (27. Januar 2010)

Für 20mm Steckachsen hab ich inzwischen Adapter.


----------



## Eike. (30. Januar 2010)

Es kam ja schonmal das Thema auf wo man als Nicht-Hausbesitzer sein Fahrrad waschen kann. Gerade bin ich über ein Autopflegezentrum in Ettlingen gestolpert wo es auch Selbstwaschboxen gibt. Der Laden heißt Car Care und ist im Industriegebiet Ettlingen West lässt sich also auch mal in eine Wattkopftour einbauen.
Hier gibt es auch eine Seite mit deutschlandweiten Waschboxen.


Damit hinterher keiner sagt er hätte nichts gewusst: Natürlich darf man mit den Hochdruckreinigern nicht voll auf Lager oder Federelemente halten dann geht auch nichts kaputt


----------



## wookie (30. Januar 2010)

tipp: in der zweiten waschbox von vorne kann man sein rad sehr günstig putzen. es kommt immer wasser aus der spritze, auch wenn kein geld eingeworfen wurde. - wenn auch nur sehr wenig druck. aber es langt zum groben säubern und einweichen.


----------



## Phil88 (31. Januar 2010)

aus den dingern kommt aber ziemlich druck raus, weis nicht ob das sooo gesund ist. eigentlich ist ja dann nur an den stellen sauber, wo der dreck eh egal ist.

mit dem bike auf die strasse über nen gully gehen und einfach schamlos mit ner 15 liter kanne das edle gefährt gießen kann man auch als nichthausbesitzer. direkt nach der tour gehts damit auch relativ gut weg wenns noch nich angetrocknet ist.

und zum thema billig-putzen: kannst dir auch an jeder x-beliebigen tanke nen eimer fenster-putz-wasser übers bike leeren


----------



## Eike. (31. Januar 2010)

Phil88 schrieb:


> aus den dingern kommt aber ziemlich druck raus, weis nicht ob das sooo gesund ist. eigentlich ist ja dann nur an den stellen sauber, wo der dreck eh egal ist.



So wild ist das nicht. Natürlich kann man mit dem Wasserstrahl auch über die Lager drübergehen aber halt nicht aus der Nähe direkt draufhalten. Eine Gieskanne um den schlimmsten Dreck direkt wegzuspülen werd ich mir auch besorgen aber hin und wieder will man das Rad ja auch mal richtig sauber machen und da ist eine Waschbox schon sehr praktisch. Und die 1 bis 2 sind dann auch erträglich.


----------



## matou (31. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mir so ein Pumpsprühgerät für ~15 EUR im Baumarkt gekauft.

Der Druck reicht aus um Schlamm und auch angetrocknetes vom Bike zu bekommen. Das Teil passt wunderbar ins Auto, so dass man sein Bike gleich nach der Tour "entschlammen" kann. Aja, auf dem Parkplatz vor der Haustür funktioniert es natürlich genauso gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (31. Januar 2010)

Phil88 schrieb:


> aus den dingern kommt aber ziemlich druck raus, weis nicht ob das sooo gesund ist. eigentlich ist ja dann nur an den stellen sauber, wo der dreck eh egal ist.


*
Ich mach das seit 6 Jahren mit meinen Bikes und wenn man nicht direkt auf die Lager minutenlang hält , passiert da gar nichts.
Am besten dannach noch fahren, dann kann das Wasser keinen Schaden in den Lagern anrichten.*


----------



## DaBoom (1. Februar 2010)

kenne da einen, der spritzt sein Radl mit folgendem Ding ab:
http://www.gloriagarten.de/produkte.php?produkt=27&seite_aktiv=1

Kann man im Auto oder der Garage deponieren und direkt nach der Tour Hand anlegen.


----------



## Waldgeist (1. Februar 2010)

Hat das Rad Rost-Läuse oder -Wanzen?


----------



## Don Stefano (1. Februar 2010)

Hab so ein Gloria-Teil auch. Bei dem aktuellen Wetter klebt aber schon genug Schnee und Eis auf dem Rad, da muss ich nicht noch zusätzlich was aufsprühen. 

Lieber schnell in den Keller tragen, bevor der Sif unterwegs runter fällt und das Treppenhaus einsaut.


----------



## matou (1. Februar 2010)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Hab so ein Gloria-Teil auch. Bei dem aktuellen Wetter klebt aber schon genug Schnee und Eis auf dem Rad, da muss ich nicht noch zusätzlich was aufsprühen.



Für den Fall gibts die Zeltunterlegplane, die im Auto oder Keller wannenartig alles auffängt und wenn alles verflüssigt ist ausgeschüttet wird.


----------



## Eike. (6. Februar 2010)

Seit gestern bin ich auch Gloriabesitzer  (Bauhaus 19,95â¬) Das Ding funktioniert wirklich besser als ich erwartet hÃ¤tte, selbst den dickverkrusteten Schlamm am Unterrohr hats nach ein bischen einweichen wegbekommen. Wenn man damit direkt nach der Tour rangeht wenn alles noch weich ist wird das Bike damit wirklich ruckzuck sauber


----------



## iTom (6. Februar 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Seit gestern bin ich auch Gloriabesitzer  (Bauhaus 19,95) Das Ding funktioniert wirklich besser als ich erwartet hätte, selbst den dickverkrusteten Schlamm am Unterrohr hats nach ein bischen einweichen wegbekommen. Wenn man damit direkt nach der Tour rangeht wenn alles noch weich ist wird das Bike damit wirklich ruckzuck sauber



Wenn ne richtige Umweltsau werden möchtest, muß Du Kaltreiniger reintun


Hab übrigens auch so ne Gloria


----------



## Eike. (7. Februar 2010)

Habe fertig:


----------



## iTom (7. Februar 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Habe fertig:



Jetzt kannste es aber wieder krachen lassen. Hübsches Rad. Das dahinter, ist das ne Bäd Bank? 
Es gibt ja schon einige schlechte Orte in der BRD, Bäd Herrenalb, Bäd Wildbad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (7. Februar 2010)

Noch viel schlimmer, die steht oberhalb von Bäden-Bäden also Bäd²


----------



## matou (9. Februar 2010)

Moin Wooki,
die Website zu Grischa Muni Challenge ist nun online. 

http://grischa.i-corn.de/index.html


----------



## wookie (9. Februar 2010)

danke für den hinweis!
das wäre echt ne alternative da ich dieses jahr so schnell nicht mehr an ein enduro kommen werde und Grischa für mein Hardtail sicherlich zu arg ist.


----------



## Messerharry (9. Februar 2010)

Was´n jetzt eigentlich mit Bilder/ Video Abend zum einläuten der neueu Saison?


----------



## Don Stefano (9. Februar 2010)

Messerharry schrieb:


> ... zum einläuten der neueu Saison?


Hab noch keine gesehen. Sieht alles noch nach alter Saison aus hier in der Gegend.

Ggf. müsste man da wirklich mal etwas nachhelfen.


----------



## wookie (10. Februar 2010)

wie wäre es mit PZBVBA (pizza-,zentrier-,bier-,video-,bilderabend) an einem der nächsten wochenenden? dieses ist ein bissl knapp bei mir.
freitag oder samstag abends wäre ok. abhängig von welchem wochenende die meisten user hier zeit haben. samstags wäre der PZBVBA auch nach einem BM möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (10. Februar 2010)

wookie schrieb:


> samstags wäre der PZBVBA auch nach einem BM möglich.



Ach haben hier noch mehr Schneeschuhe?  Obwohl, inzwischen sind warscheinlich eher Steigeisen angebracht.


----------



## matou (10. Februar 2010)

An den WEs sieht es Abends meistens schlecht bei mir aus.
Freitag wäre aber kein Problem - ganz im Gegenteil. Hab seit Gestern auch ein neues Video zu Hause liegen - bin aber leider noch nicht zum schauen gekommen.



> samstags wäre der PZBVBA auch nach einem BM möglich.


Ist der im Moment überhaupt fahrbar? So ein paar BM-Entzugserscheinungen hab ich ja schon...


----------



## rossi-v (10. Februar 2010)

Ich hätte auch mal wieder Lust, ab gegen Ende Feb. ziehe ich um


----------



## KA-Biker (10. Februar 2010)

Wie kann man bitte nur aus diesem schönen Dorf wegziehen..?..


----------



## matou (11. Februar 2010)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch mal wieder Lust, ab gegen Ende Feb. ziehe ich um



Um es etwas zu detaillieren...wie würde bei Dir, wookie und den anderen dann der 5.3. passen?


----------



## Eike. (11. Februar 2010)

matou schrieb:


> ... der 5.3. passen?



Denke schon


----------



## iTom (11. Februar 2010)

matou schrieb:


> Um es etwas zu detaillieren...wie würde bei Dir, wookie und den anderen dann der 5.3. passen?



Wenn hier mehr oder weniger nur konditionsfreie Fahrer am Start sind, hebe ich mal vorsichtig die Hand für "Mitfahrt".


----------



## matou (11. Februar 2010)

Konditionsfrei?
Es geht um einen PZBVBA (pizza-,zentrier-,bier-,video-,bilderabend) - keine Biketour.


----------



## rossi-v (11. Februar 2010)

sollte klappen, können wir mal avisieren


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. Februar 2010)

Ich kapiers jetzt grad auch nicht. Am 5.3. zum BM?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (11. Februar 2010)

Nein in Wookies Heimkino und Küche.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. Februar 2010)

Und das nächste mal BM?


----------



## Eike. (11. Februar 2010)

Wenn Frau Holle in die Sommerpause geht.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. Februar 2010)

Hast Du schon promoviert oder warum bist Du so etepetete?


----------



## matou (11. Februar 2010)

Das ist der Einfluss der Ettlinger Watthalden... 


Zusammenfassung:
- 5.3.: Pizza, Video, LRS-Zentrier Abende
- BM: Sobald der Boden wieder ausreichend Traktion bietet bzw man durchkommt


----------



## Eike. (11. Februar 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hast Du schon promoviert oder warum bist Du so etepetete?



Da versucht man mal ein bischen Niveau reinzubringen  Heutzutage kennt wahrscheinlich eh kaum noch ein Kind Frau Holle ("Hä, hat die bei DSDS mitgemacht?")


----------



## Messerharry (12. Februar 2010)

am 5.03. kann ich mich auch frei machen


----------



## Waldgeist (12. Februar 2010)

Messerharry schrieb:


> am 5.03. kann ich mich auch frei machen



Wird es da wärmer?


----------



## wookie (13. Februar 2010)

Messerharry schrieb:


> am 5.03. kann ich mich auch frei machen


machen das dann mehrere? ich müsste meine frau sanft darauf vorbereiten 



matou schrieb:


> Um es etwas zu detaillieren...wie würde bei Dir, wookie und den anderen dann der 5.3. passen?



5.3 wäre ok, ich würde mich den tag auch komplett frei machen, also wäre noch zeit für einen netten ausritt. der schnee müsste dann doch hoffentlich weg sein. zwar sehe ich gerade das es heute nacht schon wieder runter gemacht hat und die nächsten tage nicht besser aussehen aber der 5.3 ist ja noch 20 tage hin.

edit:
ohhh mann, gerade entdeckt. wie nützlich so eine zoom-funktion ist:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Rize-...Sport_Radsport_FahrrÃ¤der?hash=item2c5314cab2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Messerharry (13. Februar 2010)

Ich hab aber ned das Rad gezoomt  

Ich hoff daß am 5.03. der Schnee weg ist, hab am 7.03. mein erstes Sumo Training!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Februar 2010)

wookie schrieb:


> 5.3 wäre ok, ich würde mich den tag auch komplett frei machen, also wäre noch zeit für einen netten ausritt.



Wenn das fix ist, trag ich Urlaub ein. Wo soll die Tortour den hingehen? Pfalz?


----------



## wookie (16. Februar 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wenn das fix ist, trag ich Urlaub ein. Wo soll die Tortour den hingehen? Pfalz?



irgendwas ohne schnee


----------



## wookie (17. Februar 2010)

Es wäre schön, wenn Ihr euch hier oder per PN für den 5ten März bei mir anmeldet damit ich weiß wer alles kommt. Weil ab ca 30-40 Personen wäre kein Platz mehr  Und auch ob jemand evtl an dem Tag eine Tour vor dem PZBVBA fahren möchte.


----------



## matou (17. Februar 2010)

Ich machs mal kurz 
PZBVBA: ja
Tour vor dem PZBVBA: nein, bzw wenn dann erst ab ~16:30

-----------
Edit: Achja, sollen wir irgendwas mitbringen? Wir nisten uns ja schon das zweite Mal bei Dir ein.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. Februar 2010)

PZBVBA: nein. 
Tour vorher: ja. Und wegen der Urzeit: *******gal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (17. Februar 2010)

PZBVBA: ja, gerne
Tour vor dem PZBVBA: ja, wenns Wetter halbwegs passt.


----------



## Eike. (18. Februar 2010)

Dabei, mit oder ohne Tour.

Übrigens hatte ich heute eine Erleuchtung - frisch aus Hongkong. Wenn das Wetter mal wieder passt steht also demnächst ein Nightride an


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. Februar 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter mal wieder passt steht also demnächst ein Nightride an



Wenns später abends startet, wäre ich dabei. Bitte melden.


----------



## matou (18. Februar 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Übrigens hatte ich heute eine Erleuchtung - frisch aus Hongkong. Wenn das Wetter mal wieder passt steht also demnächst ein Nightride an



Der Frühling steht vor der Tür und du fängst mit Nightrides an...ne ne nee


----------



## Eike. (18. Februar 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wenns später abends startet, wäre ich dabei. Bitte melden.



Na ein Nightride um 15 Uhr macht ja nur halb so viel Spaß.

@René
Ich fang nicht an, ich mach weiter. Und ab jetzt seh ich auch wo ich hinfahre


----------



## andi1969 (18. Februar 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Dabei, mit oder ohne Tour.
> 
> Übrigens hatte ich heute eine Erleuchtung - frisch aus Hongkong. Wenn das Wetter mal wieder passt steht also demnächst ein Nightride an



*Doch nicht eine DX- mäßige Erleuchtung Eike.....*


----------



## Eike. (18. Februar 2010)

Dochdoch. Und wie üblich haben sie mir den 99ct. Adapter einzeln vorrausgeschickt um 4 Tage später die Lampe abzuschicken die dann aber 2 Tage vor dem Adapter da war 
Die Helmhalterung von der Mirage ist auch schon umgearbeitet.


----------



## andi1969 (19. Februar 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Dochdoch. Und wie üblich haben sie mir den 99ct. Adapter einzeln vorrausgeschickt um 4 Tage später die Lampe abzuschicken die dann aber 2 Tage vor dem Adapter da war
> Die Helmhalterung von der Mirage ist auch schon umgearbeitet.



*Tipp noch am Rande....grün 20%-100% Leistung- rot 0%-20% Leistung*.


----------



## Eike. (19. Februar 2010)

Sowas in der Richtung hab ich mir schon gedacht. Beim Fahren seh ich das Ding aber eh nicht und wenns dunkel wird merk ich das dann schon  Geschickt wäre es natürlich wenn die Lampe vorher runterdimmt aber soweit ich weis macht die DX das nicht oder?


----------



## andi1969 (19. Februar 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Sowas in der Richtung hab ich mir schon gedacht. Beim Fahren seh ich das Ding aber eh nicht und wenns dunkel wird merk ich das dann schon  Geschickt wäre es natürlich wenn die Lampe vorher runterdimmt aber soweit ich weis macht die DX das nicht oder?



*nö dimmt nicht.......war nur als Tipp , ich hab immer vor Lauter die Lampe geht gleich aus aufgeladen. Kannst sowieso nicht im dauerlauf 100% Leistung fahren. Selbst mit 50% ist das Teil sehr hell.....*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (19. Februar 2010)




----------



## Eike. (19. Februar 2010)

Danke, ich hab immer noch Tränen in den Augen 

Aber wo ist denn nun Dan und wer ist das überhaupt? Wann gehts weiter, mein gott ist das spannend.


----------



## matou (19. Februar 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Aber wo ist denn nun Dan und wer ist das überhaupt? Wann gehts weiter, mein gott ist das spannend.



Musst du kaufen Heft, musst du lesen...


----------



## andi1969 (19. Februar 2010)

* Luschtisch.....*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. Februar 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Aber wo ist denn nun Dan und wer ist das überhaupt?



Das ist Ltd. Dan

http://images1.fanpop.com/images/photos/1800000/lt-Dan-forrest-gump-1815032-342-396.jpg


----------



## Eike. (19. Februar 2010)

Aber was hat der mit Biken zu tun? Dafür braucht man doch Beine


----------



## Don Stefano (20. Februar 2010)

Nix mehr gucken dreckige Sachen??


----------



## wookie (24. Februar 2010)

http://www.ka-news.de/region/pforzh...tuerzten-Mountainbiker-im-Wald;art6217,357566

bitte mal durchzählen!


----------



## matou (24. Februar 2010)

eins

...die Kommentare sind ja wieder so typisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (24. Februar 2010)

..zwei..
sehr sinnvolle diskussion die dort angeregt wurde


----------



## matou (1. März 2010)

*PZBVBA.*

Wann solls denn eigentlich losgehen?


----------



## wookie (1. März 2010)

ich sag einfach mal 19 Uhr


----------



## Don Stefano (1. März 2010)

Wie sieht's eigentlich mit einer Fahrgemeinschaft ab KA aus, sind schon alle Plätzchen belegt oder alle untergebracht?


----------



## matou (1. März 2010)

wookie schrieb:


> ich sag einfach mal 19 Uhr


find ich gut.



Don Stefano schrieb:


> Wie sieht's eigentlich mit einer Fahrgemeinschaft ab KA aus, sind schon alle Plätzchen belegt oder alle untergebracht?


Bei mir sind noch Plätze frei (ab Kühler Krug)...


----------



## Eike. (1. März 2010)

matou schrieb:


> find ich gut.
> 
> 
> Bei mir sind noch Plätze frei (ab Kühler Krug)...



Darf ich mir da schonmal einen reservieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (1. März 2010)

Ja, mehr kommen ja eh nicht aus der Ecke.
Es wäre auch denkbar, dass Stefan, Uwe, Du und ich zusammenfahren - dann hätten wir alle aus einer Ecke bzw auf einer Route zusammen.

------
Edit: Wookie - Wie schauts denn mit deinem Zentrierständer aus? Mein VR hat 20mm Steckachse, das HR 10mm Achse.


----------



## Eike. (1. März 2010)

Klar sag mir einfach wann und wo wir uns dann treffen, bzw. wir sehen uns ja wahrscheinlich eh vorher noch bei der Tour.
Wegen dem Zentrierständer bring ich meine 20mm->Schnellspanner Adapter mit dann passt das Vorderrad auf jeden Fall rein.


----------



## matou (1. März 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wegen dem Zentrierständer bring ich meine 20mm->Schnellspanner Adapter mit dann passt das Vorderrad auf jeden Fall rein.


Ideal, wäre es wenn die 10mm Achse bei Wooki in den Zentrierständer passt - das Rad hat am derbsten einen Weg. Ansonsten würde ich auf dein Angebot gerne zurückkommen und das VR mitbringen. Merci.


----------



## Eike. (1. März 2010)

Die 10mm Achse müsste normal auch reinpassen, die werden ja auch bei "normalen" Fahrrädern ohne Schnellspanner oft verbaut und sind deswegen recht verbreitet.


----------



## wookie (1. März 2010)

also ich hab einen zentrierständer, allerdings nur für schnellspanner. ich gugg heut abend mal ob da 10 mm rein passt.

so einer isses:
http://www.roseversand.de/output/importbilder/artikel/7/7/2/772792_1.jpg


----------



## matou (1. März 2010)

Ich denke, auch dass es passen müsste.


----------



## wookie (1. März 2010)

zwar motorisiert, aber trotzdem:
http://www.chilloutzone.to/video/motorradausflug.html


----------



## matou (2. März 2010)

So, ich bin am Fr, bei der Tour vor dem PZBVBA, nicht dabei.


----------



## rossi-v (3. März 2010)

Wann findet die Tour statt & wohin?


----------



## Eike. (3. März 2010)

Tja das bleibt noch zu klären. Wer kommt denn alles mit und kann wann? Bis jetzt weis ich von Dirk und mir, wir hatten an die Pfalz am Vormittag gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (4. März 2010)

Genau, mal Butter bei die Fische. 

Wer ist denn beim PZBVBA dabei?

Freitag, 19:00 Uhr, bei Wookie

- Conny
- Eike
- Harry (?)
- Stefan (?)
- Uwe (?)

Wer will ab KA oder später mitfahren?

- Eike
- Stefan, Uwe?

Ausserdem würde ich sagen, jeder bringt ein bisschen Knabberzeugs mit. Bier können wir glaub ich lassen, ich hab beim letzten Mal alles wieder mitgenommen. 

Wookie, sollen wir sonst etwas mitbringen?

Gruss René


----------



## wookie (4. März 2010)

matou schrieb:


> Ausserdem würde ich sagen, jeder bringt ein bisschen Knabberzeugs mit. Bier können wir glaub ich lassen, ich hab beim letzten Mal alles wieder mitgenommen.
> 
> Wookie, sollen wir sonst etwas mitbringen?
> 
> Gruss René



also ein sixer bier hattet ihr mir hier gelassen. das ist irgendwann getrunken worden. 

ansonsten könnten wir ganz traditionell pizza machen. ich glaube das lohnt wenn wir ab 4 leute sind . das pizza zeugs hab ich schon da und jeder der hunger hat ist eingeladen.


----------



## matou (4. März 2010)

wookie schrieb:


> also ein sixer bier hattet ihr mir hier gelassen. das ist irgendwann getrunken worden.


Ok, dann hatte ich es da gelassen. Ich wusste nur noch, dass es an diesem Abend nicht verwertet wurde.


----------



## Messerharry (4. März 2010)

matou schrieb:


> genau, mal butter bei die fische. :d
> 
> wer ist denn beim pzbvba dabei?
> 
> ...



Isch bin dabei, wie oben zu sehen


----------



## Eike. (4. März 2010)

Wegen der Tour: ich könnte ab 11 Uhr am Kalmitparkplatz bei Maikammer sein.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. März 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wegen der Tour: ich könnte ab 11 Uhr am Kalmitparkplatz bei Maikammer sein.



Alles klar. Du und ich und noch wer?


----------



## Eike. (4. März 2010)

Glaube nicht.


----------



## Don Stefano (4. März 2010)

Ich komm nur zum Essen und zur Pizza passt am besten Wein. Tinkt jemand ein Gläschen Roten mit? Ne ganze Flasche is mir zu viel.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. März 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Glaube nicht.



Egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (4. März 2010)

Gönau, dann um 11 am Parkplatz.


----------



## rossi-v (4. März 2010)

okay 1900 bei wookie

die tour ist zu früh


----------



## Messerharry (4. März 2010)

@ Wookie: kannst du nochmal Adresse mitteilen?
Hab´se verbimmbert


----------



## matou (5. März 2010)

@Wookie,
mir bitte auch. Ich find deine PN vom letzten Mal nicht mehr.


----------



## wookie (5. März 2010)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ich komm nur zum Essen und zur Pizza passt am besten Wein. Tinkt jemand ein Gläschen Roten mit? Ne ganze Flasche is mir zu viel.



ja ich trink was mit


----------



## Don Stefano (5. März 2010)

matou schrieb:


> Wer will ab KA oder später mitfahren?


Wann soll ich bei dir sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (6. März 2010)

wow, 10cm neuschnee draußen mit der aussicht nach noch mehr , 1 cm neuschnee in meiner küche unter dem fenster was nicht richtig zugegangen ist 

edit: 20cm


----------



## matou (6. März 2010)

Gemütlich wars Gestern. Danke nochmal fürs zentrieren und für die gute Küche!


----------



## kermit* (6. März 2010)

Wollte mich auch noch bedanken für den netten Abend. War richtig lecker


----------



## wookie (6. März 2010)

War mir auch eine Freude!


----------



## Don Stefano (8. März 2010)

Mal ne kleine OT-Frage: Ist das (natürlich mit englischem Faden) das richtige Lager für meine Stylo? 

Ich hab keine günstigere Quelle gefunden, bei ebay sind sie noch teurer. Bei der angeblich 3-mal längeren Lebensdauer der Keramik-Version lohnt sich der 4-5 mal so teure Preis nicht so ganz.


----------



## matou (8. März 2010)

Ja, ist das richtige.


----------



## Don Stefano (13. März 2010)

Braucht noch Jemand was von BMO?


----------



## wookie (13. März 2010)

habt ihr ne ahnung ob man die neue HOPE Klemme komplett zerlegen kann?
ich würde gerne das hope-logo sowie die ganzen gelaserten verzierungen loswerden dafür müsste ich sie aber komplett zerlegen können.
vielleicht hat jemand von euch die neue klemme ja und kann mir auch sagen ob das kleine rädchen zum vorspannen auch aus alu ist.

http://falllineproductions.blogspot.com/2009/03/teile-teile-teile-8-hope-qr.html



Don Stefano schrieb:


> Braucht noch Jemand was von BMO?



ja, ich bräuchte endlich mal ne g'scheite sattelklemme als schnellspanner und ketten, schläuche etc ...

hast du viel zu bestellen? - über DIMBos gibt's da 5% nachlass.


----------



## KA-Biker (13. März 2010)

Hi,
ich bin mir zu 99% dass sie aus Alu ist. Ich hab sie mir vor 4 Wochen gekauft..die liegt aber momentan bei dem Hersteller der mein neues Rädchen baut. Ich bin mir zwar ziemlich sicher, aber in 13 Tagen kann ichs dir dann genau sagen.

Patrick


----------



## Don Stefano (14. März 2010)

Ich hab ne Kundenkarte mit 10%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (14. März 2010)

Hallo Hope2Pro Fahrer,
ich habe gerade meine Gabel gewartet und dabei festgestellt, dass ich das schonmal angesprochene Hope-Nabenproblem habe ==> Das Rad hat leicht spiel (20mm Steckachse VR).

Wie habt ihr es denn gelöst? Bzw habt ihr eine Ahnung ob es eine offizielle Lösung von Hope gibt?

Danke und Gruss
René


----------



## wookie (14. März 2010)

matou schrieb:


> Hallo Hope2Pro Fahrer,
> ich habe gerade meine Gabel gewartet und dabei festgestellt, dass ich das schonmal angesprochene Hope-Nabenproblem habe ==> Das Rad hat leicht spiel (20mm Steckachse VR).
> 
> Wie habt ihr es denn gelöst? Bzw habt ihr eine Ahnung ob es eine offizielle Lösung von Hope gibt?
> ...



ich glaube es wurde nie wirklich gelöst ob es an den ausgeschlagenem lagern liegt oder an dem adapter der vielleicht nach einiger zeit ausgeschlagen ist.
ich habe meine auf ebay verkauft und habe mir zum gleichen preis bei CRC eine neue gekauft. die hope-teile sind sehr beliebt und gehen gut weg. der käufer meinte das alles ok wäre - ich hatte die nabe mit QR gefahren und der käufer hatte sie auf steckachse umgebaut.

wenn du möchtest könnten wir mal meinen QR adapter reinstecken (geht ganz einfach) und nachsehen ob das spiel noch immer besteht. sollte es weg sein liegt es am adapter.


----------



## matou (14. März 2010)

Gute Idee, ich hab auch noch einen QR Adapter, werde es mal umbauen und in die Gabel meiner Freunding einbauen. Danke für die Idee, daran hab ich noch garnicht gedacht.


----------



## matou (14. März 2010)

So, bau mal 2,35er MuddyMs in eine Judy XC mit V-Brake. 

So wie es scheint, ist an den Adapterhülsen der Kragen der auf den inneren Ring der Lager drückt abgeschliffen. Hoffe ich zumindest. 3 Wochen vor dem Gardasee wäre alles andere unschön.


----------



## Don Stefano (16. März 2010)

Falls du die Adapter nicht rechtzeitig bekommst: Hab hier noch ein paar rumliegen, die für die Umrüstung meines HT auf Steckachse vorgesehen sind und wohl erst in ein paar Jahren gebraucht werden, wenn ich mir ne neue Gabel leisten kann.


----------



## matou (16. März 2010)

Danke! Aber bike-components war vorbildlich - Gestern Vormittag bestellt - Nachmittags versandt. 
Heute Abend werde ich wissen ob es tatsächlich nur am Adapter lag.


----------



## matou (20. März 2010)

So wie es aussieht war es tatsächlich nur der Adapter. Ich war gerade eine Runde auf meinem "Spielplatz" - bis jetzt wackelt nichts.

So recht weiß ich zwar noch nicht was ich davon halten soll, dass so ein Adapter nun als Verschleißtteil zählt. Mal schauen was Hope dazu sagt...


----------



## wookie (21. März 2010)

matou schrieb:


> Mal schauen was Hope dazu sagt...


You should buy the latest model


----------



## matou (21. März 2010)

Ja, das tippe ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (27. März 2010)

grummel, ich habe an meiner HR-Bremse schonwieder probleme. die "komsichen ringe da" die für die avid-typische ausrichtung des bremssattels verantwortlich sind, brechen bei mir.





immer gehen die kaputt welche in fahrtrichtung zeigen und immer nur der untere. nachdem mir der untere gebrochen ist, habe ich die oberen mit dem unteren getauscht. nach ein paar starken HR-Bremsungen war er schon wieder gebrochen.





mach ich da was falsch bei der montage? also so wie auf dem bild ist es doch richtig oder?


----------



## Eike. (27. März 2010)

Das ist ja seltsam. Die Montage stimmt schon und ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass du die so dermaßen festböllerst, dass es davon kommen kann. Wenn es immer nur die untere Schale ist liegt es vielleicht am Adapter. Wenn der nicht ganz plan ist wird die Scheibe nicht gleichmäßig belastet. Ist das eine 160mm Scheibe? Dafür müsste ich noch einen Adapter zum testen da haben.


----------



## wookie (27. März 2010)

das ist ne gute idee! ich hab noch einen anderen 160er adapter rumliegen. den probier ich aus sobald ich neue ringe hab. - ahh moment an dem bike meiner frau sind solche verbaut. die merkt das bestimmt nicht, schließlich checkt sie jetzt die bremse sowieso vor jeder fahrt


----------



## Eike. (27. März 2010)

wookie schrieb:


> ahh moment an dem bike meiner frau sind solche verbaut. die merkt das bestimmt nicht, schließlich checkt sie jetzt die bremse sowieso vor jeder fahrt



Ich seh schon eine neue Anekdote für den nächsten Pizzaabend kommen


----------



## matou (28. März 2010)

Wo das Thema letztens schon aufgetaucht ist...

Nachdem ich heute Morgen eigentlich nur mein verbogenes Schaltauge tauschen wollte. Habe ich als die Kette runter war noch festgestellt, dass die Kurbel etwas locker sitzt.
Tja, diesmal war das Innenlager der Stylo nicht einfach nur defekt, sondern gleich noch in seine Einzelteile zerlegt. Auf der Non-Drive-Seite konnte ich die Achsschale, Lagersitz (oder wie sich das nennt) und das Lager in seinen Einzelteilen inkl Kügelchen herausholen. Super!

Kann jemand eine dezente, schwarze Kurbel empfehlen deren Lager länger als ein Jahr halten und deren Gewicht auf Stylo/XT-Niveau ist? Langsam nervt die Stylo.


----------



## andi1969 (28. März 2010)

matou schrieb:


> Wo das Thema letztens schon aufgetaucht ist...
> 
> Nachdem ich heute Morgen eigentlich nur mein verbogenes Schaltauge tauschen wollte. Habe ich als die Kette runter war noch festgestellt, dass die Kurbel etwas locker sitzt.
> Tja, diesmal war das Innenlager der Stylo nicht einfach nur defekt, sondern gleich noch in seine Einzelteile zerlegt. Auf der Non-Drive-Seite konnte ich die Achsschale, Lagersitz (oder wie sich das nennt) und das Lager in seinen Einzelteilen inkl Kügelchen herausholen. Super!
> ...



SLX Shimano......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (28. März 2010)

ich finde die HT2 Shimano Hone nicht schlecht. leider gibts die nicht mehr so häufig zu kaufen. der hier hat noch was:
http://www.bigmountaincycles.de/product_info.php?info=p119_Shimano---Hone-Kurbel-2-fach-2008.html

edit: der iss ja voll überteuert

die slx hätte mir zu viel silber dran. aber ich glaube jetzt wärst du auch froh es würde einfach funktionieren und nicht defekt+gut aussehen 

das schöne bei den shimano ht2 sachen ist das innenlager das sich doch recht einfach im gegensatz zu den stylos tauschen lässt. ich erinner mich hier an meine stylo OCT 1.1 die ich mit 65nm (!) festschrauben musste. ich habe schon angst vor dem nächsten lagertausch. ich glaube ich steige dann auf die hone von meiner frau um.


----------



## matou (28. März 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> SLX Shimano......


Zu viel silber - ich hab kein bisschen silber am Rad - das würde mMn nicht gut aussehen.



wookie schrieb:


> aber ich glaube jetzt wärst du auch froh es würde einfach funktionieren und nicht defekt+gut aussehen


Geht schon, ich hab das Lager vom letzten Jahr montiert - das läuft "nur" rau  - den Gardasee wirds noch überstehen, danach muss aber was Neues her.

Die einzigen Shimanokurbeln die mir im Moment gefallen sind die Saint (zu schwer) und die XT (zu viel silber). 

Im Moment bin ich etwas ratlos.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. März 2010)

wookie schrieb:


> edit: der iss ja voll überteuert



Die Hone ist optisch sehr lecker (fahre ich an beiden Rädern). Aber der hat wirklich einen Knall.


----------



## Don Stefano (28. März 2010)

Es gibt sogar Leute, die sich ne XTR in schwarz umfärben, damit sie zum Rad passt:






Als Innenlager für die Kurbeln gibts auch was von Hope.





Und dazu noch den GXP-Adapter


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. März 2010)

Wie geil ist das denn.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (31. März 2010)

FW ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, außer vielleicht durch ...


----------



## andi1969 (31. März 2010)

*Bei Deiner Fahrtechnik nutzt der Federweg auch nichts.......willst Dir unbedingt den Hals brechen oder.....*


----------



## wookie (31. März 2010)

zu wenig federweg ...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzZkKE9Z35g"]YouTube- Downhill 90 er Jahre[/nomedia]


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. April 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Bei Deiner Fahrtechnik nutzt der Federweg auch nichts.......willst Dir unbedingt den Hals brechen oder.....*



Dem will ich ja grad entgegenwirken.


----------



## Don Stefano (1. April 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> FW ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, außer vielleicht durch ...


Ist dir dein Proceed jetzt zu leicht geworden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (11. April 2010)

Brrr, ists hier kalt! 

Wir sind gerade heute vom Lago wieder gekommen - ich kann nur sagen, wir haben perfektes Wetter abgepasst. Vorgestern ging es in der Sonne bis auf 31°C hinauf.

Da es vielleicht für den baldigen Lagotrip der Bruchsaler interessant sein könnte, stell ichs mal hier im Stammtisch ein.

Ich bin zwar gerade zu platt um mich an alle Fotos zu setzen - hier gibts aber einen kleinen Vorgeschmack - zu jeder Tour ein paar Landschaftsbilder der jeweiligen Start- bzw Aussichtspunkte. Mitraten erwünscht - was sind wir gefahren? 

Tag 0 und 3 - Abendrunde:




Tag 1:




Tag 2:




Tag 2 - Nachmittagsrunde:




Tag 3:
Weil es die genialste Tour war - zwei Fotos:


----------



## speedygonzales (11. April 2010)

schöne Bilder!

Lago ist immer Cool, würde gern mal wieder mit dem Bike hingehen, vor allem die Rad fanatische Italiener sind einfach richtig nett drauf 

Ich war glaube ich vor 3 Jahren da, gibt es mittlerweile mehr Biker sperren? die Strafe sind ja heftig wenn man erwischt wird, jedes mal wenn wir überlegt haben trotzdem durchzufahren, haben uns andere Biker gewarnt es zu machen, es wird angeblich sehr viel kontrolliert und bei der höhe der Strafe haben wir es dann doch gelassen.


----------



## Don Stefano (11. April 2010)

Leider kann ich nur die ersten beiden Bilder zuordnen, Tag 2 so ungefähr und Tag 3 gar nix mehr.

Wann gibt's nen Dia-Abend?


----------



## matou (12. April 2010)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> schöne Bilder!
> 
> ...vor allem die Rad fanatische Italiener sind einfach richtig nett drauf
> 
> ...gibt es mittlerweile mehr Biker sperren? die Strafe sind ja heftig wenn man erwischt wird...



Danke! Ich fands auch schön, dass man von allen (!) Radfahrern freundlich gegrüßt wurde - egal was für eine Art Rad sie fuhren.
Ich hatte mich auch im Vorfeld versucht kundig zu machen, was die Sperrungen bzw Verbote angeht. Ich konnte aber keine Eindeutige Regelung finden. Wobei die letzten beiden Touren schon in der Lombardei waren, wenn ich den Grenzverlauf richtig im Kopf habe - die Bikeverbote aber nur für das Trentino gelten. Wie gesagt - nicht darauf verlassen - die Informationen sind zu unterschiedlich. 

Mein Wissensstand: Im Trento sind alle Wege mit einem Gefälle von über 20% für Biker verboten - aber die Region Arco, Rovereto hat eine Sonderregleung erwirkt die es wieder erlaubt. Diese Sonderregelung wird aber an der einen Stelle abgestritten, die anderen behaupten sie existiert.


Letztendlich hat aber der Polizist oder Förster recht der dann vor Dir steht. 
Wir haben keine Probleme gehabt - im Gegenteil - teilweise nur Beifall bzw ungläubiges Staunen. 



Don Stefano schrieb:


> Leider kann ich nur die ersten beiden Bilder zuordnen, Tag 2 so ungefähr und Tag 3 gar nix mehr.
> 
> Wann gibt's nen Dia-Abend?



Dia-Abend? Ich würde den Herbst vorschlagen - im Sommer wird bei mir auf alle Fälle noch einiges dazu kommen.


----------



## matou (12. April 2010)

Soo, ich nutze gerade die Mittagspause um ein paar Fotos fertig zu machen.
Dann wollen wir es mal auflösen. 




> Tag 0 und 3 - Abendrunde:


Gaaanz aufregend - aber immerhin spannender als der Mt. Brione: Die "Specialized Enduro Ride" Rennstrecke. Kurz oberhalb von Torbole, schnell zu erreichen, ein paar interessante Treppen und Kurven dabei - würde ich sofort gegen den Wattkopf tauschen. 
Da wir in 6:03 h (!) von KA zum Lago gefahren sind, blieb noch genug Zeit um die Enduro Ride Strecke zweimal zu fahren und dannach noch eine Runde über den Mt. Brione zu drehen.
Es sieht wie immer auf den Fotos etwas flacher aus, als es ist, da werde ich wohl noch ein bisschen mit der Perspektive üben müssen.


----------



## matou (12. April 2010)

> Tag 1:


Mit dem Shuttle gings zum 601er hinauf - genau das richtige Aufwärmprogramm zum Urlaubsbeginn.
Der obere Abschnitt war etwas bescheiden zu fahren, da sich das ganze Geröll auch noch unter einer dicken Laubschicht versteckte - einige Überraschungen waren garantiert. Wir waren absolut begeistert davon, wie sich unsere Fahrtechnik seit dem letzten Mal 601 (08/2008) verändert hatte. 2008 haben wir gerade im unteren, technischen Abschnitt noch relativ viel geschoben - diesmal hats gepasst.


_Warten aufs Shuttle_




_Beginn des verblockten, technischen Abschnitts_
























So, heute Abend oder Morgen gehts dann weiter.

Für Tag 2 und 3 kann noch getippt werden.


----------



## Don Stefano (12. April 2010)

Dann tip ich mal Tag 2:  Vormittagsrunde seid ihr von Malcesine mit der Bahn auf den Altissimo hoch und dann runter nach Navene.
Nachmittagsrunde ist wieder Altissimo, diesmal etwas nördlicher, da gibt's eine Querung, wo man wieder in Navene raus kommt.


----------



## iTom (12. April 2010)

matou schrieb:


> Mit dem Shuttle gings zum 601er hinauf - genau das richtige Aufwärmprogramm zum Urlaubsbeginn.
> Der obere Abschnitt war etwas bescheiden zu fahren, da sich das ganze Geröll auch noch unter einer dicken Laubschicht versteckte - einige Überraschungen waren garantiert. Wir waren absolut begeistert davon, wie sich unsere Fahrtechnik seit dem letzten Mal 601 (08/2008) verändert hatte. 2008 haben wir gerade im unteren, technischen Abschnitt noch relativ viel geschoben - diesmal hats gepasst.
> 
> 
> ...



Der Neid sei mit Euch


----------



## matou (12. April 2010)

_Nachtrag zu Tag 1: "Ohne Mampf, kein Kampf" _







> Tag 2:


Altissimo? Nicht ganz...diesmal am Westufer. Wir haben uns aus verschiedenen Gründen dafür enschieden eher zwei bis drei kleinere Touren am Tag zu fahren. So, war am Tag 2 der Prato de la fame bei Oldesio dran. Hätte mich 2008 schon interessiert - hatten wir aber ausgelassen.

Fazit: Sehr schöne Landschaft, sowohl auf Auf- als auch Abfahrt. Der Trail an sich ist zwar auch schön, aber auch ein bisschen eintönig. Steile Treppen(-reste), Kehre, steile Treppen(-reste), usw. Eigentlich erst ab dem Geröllfangnetz wird er etwas abwechslungsreicher, zu dem Zeitpkt hat man allerdings die Hälfte der Hm schon vernichtet. Wenns reinpasst, würde ich ihn aber trotzdem wiederholen.

*Foddos:*

_Frühstück - OMKK2_





_Auffahrt_








_Los gehts..._












_Ein bisschen posen à la Häns muss sein_































> Tag 2 - Nachmittagsrunde:


Am Nachmittag sind wir nochmal vom Hotel aus los und wollten uns den Sentiero de la pace anschauen. So sind wir nochmal auf ca 750m auf den Altissimo hochgeradelt. Viele Fotos haben wir nicht - es war irgendwie nicht der Trail bei dem man anhält. Viel loses, grobes Geröll, Absätze aller Größen inkl einem ca. 1,5m Drop, dann auch Absätze mit Geröll - der passende Spruch: Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert.  
Zum Teil geht es durch alte Schützengräben und engen Felswänden hindurch. Der einzige Wehrmutstropfen...die letzte hm sind leider ein ziehmlich langweiliger S0-S1 Schotter-Trail. Ansonsten ein spaßiges Teil und eine lohnende Nachmittagsrunde.

_Langweiliger Teil:_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn23 (12. April 2010)

Wow Matou, echt leckere Bilder. Jetzt kribbelts bei mir noch mehr , kanns nimmer abwarten dort fahren zu können


----------



## matou (12. April 2010)

> Tag 3:


Der genialste Trail und ausgerechtnet davon hab ich die wenigsten Fotos. Ich könnte heulen. Vor der Tour haben wir schon geko**t da wir ca 4-5km Uferstrasse inkl Tunnel vor uns hatten. Los gings von Campione der Uferstrasse entlang, am Abzweig Oldesio hoch. Ab Oldesio gings jedoch weiter zum Kloster Madonne di Monte Castello. Mhh, viel hab ich ehrlich gesagt von der Tour nicht erwartet - sie war schon in der Freeride drin - was kann da schon großartig dabei rauskommen. 
Doch wir wurden eines Besseren belehrt. Der Trail der Überraschungen, könnte man sagen.

_Oben am Kloster - Pause:_




Ein bisschen Landschaft:


 



_Und los gings...mit einem Platten...Dorn im Betty._




Der Trail schlängelte sich zuerst nah an der Bergflanke sehr flowig bergab...




Dann, eine Kurve und schlagartig änderte sich der Charakter. Es wurde etwas steiler, enge Serpentinen folgen...




...und immer dieses geniale Panorama vor Augen.





So, jetzt folgt leider eine etwas längere Fotopause. Circa drei Meter nach Connys Position im vorletzten Foto gings deftig zur Sache. Frei nach dem Motto "steil ist geil" - ein großer Absatz nach dem anderen, enge Kehren. Nachdem diese Passage vorbei war wurde es etwas gemäßigter, man konnte es auf den teilweise kurzen Geraden etwas laufen lassen, bis die nächste Kehre kam.

An dieser Stelle sollte bemerkt werden, dass die Italiener die wir getroffen haben echt begeistert und freundlich waren. Drei rastende (und neugierige) Italiener fanden es noch toll als ich ihnen das Hinterrad dicht an der Nase vorbeischwenkte. 

Nach dieser Passage kamen wir auf eine Lichtung und an einem Ortsrand - ich meine es waren Ausläufer von Prabione - vorbei. Breit und flowig führte der Weg wieder in den Wald hinein. Auch hier wieder das charmant stufige Gelände - diesmal nur sehr schnell. Nach einer harmlosen Kurve folgte die nächste Überraschung, wir sahen erstmal nur eine Bauarbeiter Behelfsunterkunft, dann wussten wir auch wer da woran arbeitet. Direkt nach der Kurve konnten wir fast senkrecht hinunter nach Campione schauen...

...Erneuerung der Hangbefestigung - was für ein Job!




Direkt am "Abgrund" führte der Trail uns wieder in den Wald hinunter in die Schlucht. 




Wieder ein ziehmlich grober Trail mit schönen Absätzen Stufen zum springen. Zum Ende hin wurde das Gelände noch steiler, die "natürlichen" Stufen wechselten zu von Menschenhand geschaffenen Wendeltreppen - die Balancier und Umsetzorgie ging weiter. Teilweise war es so eng, dass bedingt durch die ganzen Absätze und wenig Platz mehrfach umgesetzt werden musste.

Am Boden der Schlucht angekommen spuckte uns der Trail an einem kleinen Staubecken mit schicken türkisgrünem Wasser aus. Im Sommer wäre die Versuchung groß einfach mal hineinzuspringen.
Weiter gings auf schmalen Betonstegen und natürlich wieder einige Treppen dazwischen bis nach Campione zurück.

Als wir aus einem Tunnel herauskamen, kam noch eine schöne Treppenpassage, die kam mir dann doch verdächtig bekannt vor, hatte ich sie eine Woche zuvor doch schon im Singletrail-Fred gesehen. Ich hoffe von ihm kommen noch mehr Bilder - wir hatten auf der Tour die Kamera nur ausgepackt wenn wir eine Pause gemacht hatten - während der Fahrt hatte ehrlich gesagt niemand daran gedacht bzw es übers Herz gebracht anzuhalten. Für die nächste große Tour bin ich schwer am Überlegen mir eine Helmkamera zu kaufen, die läuft einfach mit...

Vom Parkplatz nach oben geschaut, sah es so aus...der rote Kreis markiert das Kreuz aus dem vorletzten Foto.





Das Teil wird beim nächsten Mal definitiv wiederholt. Die Tour ist zusammen mit dem Col du Falimont in den Vogesen mein absolutes  Highlight!!! 


Am Abend folgte dann nochmal der Speci Enduro Trail und das wars...


----------



## matou (13. April 2010)

burn23 schrieb:


> Wow Matou, echt leckere Bilder. Jetzt kribbelts bei mir noch mehr , kanns nimmer abwarten dort fahren zu können


Danke! Ich kann Euch auch noch zwei zusammengebastelte Touren schicken, die wir wegen der Schneelage nicht fahren konnten. In welchem Ort wohnt ihr denn eigentlich am See? Ich hätte noch einen Restaurant-tipp wenns in der Nähe ist. 



iTom schrieb:


> Der Neid sei mit Euch


Keine Panik, es ist viel schlimmer wieder hier bei diesem Sch***wetter zu sein. 
Auf der Rückfahrt schon Schnee am Brenner - fröhlicher Schneefall im Allgäu und Hagel auf der Schwäb. Alb...


----------



## burn23 (13. April 2010)

matou schrieb:


> Danke! Ich kann Euch auch noch zwei zusammengebastelte Touren schicken, die wir wegen der Schneelage nicht fahren konnten. In welchem Ort wohnt ihr denn eigentlich am See? Ich hätte noch einen Restaurant-tipp wenns in der Nähe ist.



Jo kannst mir gerne deine Alternativtouren schicken, lieber reise ich (wir) mit mehr Touren im Gepäck an, man weiß ja nie was kommt. Wohnen nördlich am Ledrosee, den Hotelnamen weiß ich jetzt nimmer, sieht aber sehr gut aus! Wo gibts denn dort gute Pizzen, vorallem gutes Eis?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. April 2010)

So. Meine 20mm-VR-Nabe ist nun auch hin. War ne Novatec die per Adapter von 20 auf 9 umgebaut werden konnte. Und nun hat das Ding an den Lagerschalen außen massiv Spiel, sodass ich die Außenschalen nicht mehr sauber draufpressen kann.

Adapter ist halt doch anfälliger wie wenn die Achse eine durchgängige 20mm-Hohl-Konstruktion hat. 

Hab mir jetzt ne Grimeca-Nabe aus der Bucht gefischt und werde die nächste Woche einspeichen. Hoffentlich hält die länger. 

Ist das gleiche wie bei Dir, oder Rene?


----------



## matou (16. April 2010)

Ja, das klingt nach dem selben Problem. Wärs nicht direkt vorm Bikeurlaub gewesen, hätte ichs auf eine Garantielösung ankommen lassen.
Mal schauen wie lange die neuen Schalen halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (16. April 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> So. Meine 20mm-VR-Nabe ist nun auch hin. War ne Novatec die per Adapter von 20 auf 9 umgebaut werden konnte. Und nun hat das Ding an den Lagerschalen außen massiv Spiel, sodass ich die Außenschalen nicht mehr sauber draufpressen kann.


Ich hab die gleiche Nabe in meinem ST-LRS. Der Adapter von 20 auf 9mm wiegt glaub knapp 200gr.


----------



## matou (21. April 2010)

Auch wenn es manch einer nicht mehr hören kann. Die Bilder finde ich auf jeden Fall beeindruckend...


----------



## Eike. (21. April 2010)

Wow da sind ein paar echt starke Bilder dabei.


----------



## mw1774 (23. April 2010)

fährt hier jemand mit?
http://www.maibike.eu


----------



## Eike. (23. April 2010)

Ich fahr ja freiwillig schon kaum noch an Wattkopf und Co. rum da muss ich erst recht nicht für bezahlen. Aber ich wünsch dem Club viel Erfolg.


----------



## wookie (23. April 2010)

ich frage mich ob die strecke zu diesem zeitpunkt für andere radler gesperrt ist. - da es sich um kein rennen handelt.

wofür zahlen, einfach hinterherradeln


----------



## Eike. (23. April 2010)

Gesperrt bestimmt nicht sondern nur markiert. Für umme nachradeln wär aber gemein


----------



## Joerg_1969 (23. April 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Gesperrt bestimmt nicht sondern nur markiert. Für umme nachradeln wär aber gemein



Stimmt.

Vielleicht fahre ich ja mit


----------



## wookie (23. April 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Für umme nachradeln wär aber gemein


möchte nicht das es so aussieht als hätte ich das gemacht.


----------



## matou (4. Mai 2010)

Als kleiner Nachtrag zu unserem Lago Trip bzw als Empfehlung für die Bruchsaler wenn sie bald dort unten sind. 

Vom Speci Enduro Ride ist das Video online. Für einen Abend-/Zwischendurchquicky ist die Strecke absolut genial. 
(Alle Drops können umfahren werden.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil88 (6. Mai 2010)

unser abenteuer-junky ist wieder auf tour 

guggst du


----------



## matou (16. Mai 2010)

Juhu, endlich eine absenkbare Stütze in 42cm Länge. 

Ich bin mal auf den tatsächlichen Europreis gespannt.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. Mai 2010)

Aber 440g zuzüglich Remote ist heftig.


----------



## matou (16. Mai 2010)

Das sollte einem bei einer Variostütze egal sein. Die Stütze würde dann mehr als das doppelte meiner Aktuellen wiegen...


----------



## Eike. (16. Mai 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Aber 440g zuzüglich Remote ist heftig.



Wenn das wirklich stimmt dürfte das die leichteste Variostütze zur Zeit sein.


----------



## matou (17. Mai 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wenn das wirklich stimmt dürfte das die leichteste Variostütze zur Zeit sein.


So ein Mist aber auch, dann muss Syntace ja schon wieder das eigene Releasedate verschieben.


----------



## blond25 (17. Mai 2010)

Hey Jungs...
ich bin auch mal wieder aufm MTB gesessen letzte Woche. Und da ich inzwischen nach Linkenheim gezogen bin, suche ich Trails und schöne Strecken Richtung Weingarten... jemand ne Idee??
Ja... das Phantom lebt 

Greetings an alle, die mich noch kennen.... gell, eL ?


----------



## Messerharry (17. Mai 2010)

Isch kenn disch nüscht  


Was soll denn bei der neuen Sattelstütze besser sein?
Hab meine KS jetzt schon 2 Jahre und geht immer noch spielfrei mit 125mm Verstellweg!
Bissi mager von RS die geringe Absenkung nach so langer Zeit, die es schon Variosattelstützen gibt.

Nachdem es schon Stützen mit 20 und 30cm versenkbarkeit gibt.


----------



## Eike. (17. Mai 2010)

Dafür bist wahrscheinlich zu jung (also im Forum )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (17. Mai 2010)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Was soll denn bei der neuen Sattelstütze besser sein?


Wahrscheinlich nichts - aber ich brauche mindestens eine 40cm lange Stütze - in sofern ists super.



blond25 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs...



...mag der Club dich jetzt nicht mehr oder warum jetzt hier?


----------



## andi1969 (17. Mai 2010)

matou schrieb:


> ...mag der Club dich jetzt nicht mehr oder warum jetzt hier?



 bei uns auch......


----------



## Don Stefano (17. Mai 2010)

blond25 schrieb:


> ... suche ich Trails und schöne Strecken ...


Am Stammtisch?

In Linkeheim gibt's doch ne Radbahn.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. Mai 2010)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Nachdem es schon Stützen mit 20 und 30cm versenkbarkeit gibt.



Sag ich ja. 400er Stütze und durchgehendes Sattelrohr. Einfach am (Sattelschnellspanner)Hebel ziehen und schon saust die Stütze nach unten. 



blond25 schrieb:


> Greetings an alle, die mich noch kennen.... gell, eL ?



eL ist hier nicht zuhause. Wir sind ein anderer Verein.


----------



## matou (18. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube wir müssen hier nicht über den Sinn&Unsinn von Variostützen reden. Das muss jeder selber wissen. Es gibt hier im "Flachland" massenhaft Gelegenheiten so ein Teil zu nutzen...ob mein Bike dabei nun 14,8 oder 15,05 kg wiegt ist mir dabei mittlerweile schnurz...


----------



## andi1969 (18. Mai 2010)

matou schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir müssen hier nicht über den Sinn&Unsinn von Variostützen reden. Das muss jeder selber wissen. Es gibt hier im "Flachland" massenhaft Gelegenheiten so ein Teil zu nutzen...ob mein Bike dabei nun 14,8 oder 15,05 kg wiegt ist mir dabei mittlerweile schnurz...


*
Kanns nur empfehlen ich würd se nemme hergewwe.
Dachte am Anfang auch so en Sch...brauch ich ned......*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht muss ich nochmal in mich gehen ...


----------



## Messerharry (20. Mai 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Vielleicht muss ich nochmal in mich gehen ...



Bist noch drin, oder schon wieder draußen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Mai 2010)

Kopf schaut schon wieder raus. Aber mehr auch nicht. Ist dieses Jahr mal Lac Blanc geplant?


----------



## Eike. (21. Mai 2010)

Wer weiß, wenns so weiterregnet machen wir es wohl besser den alten Northern Lights nach und schulen auf Kanus um.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Mai 2010)

Gibts in Lac Blanc einen Fluss??? Ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## iTom (21. Mai 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Gibts in Lac Blanc einen Fluss??? Ist mir nicht bekannt.



Mit dem Kanu kannst Du im weißen u. schwarzen Lac paddeln


----------



## Messerharry (14. Juni 2010)

paddelt der Dirk noch, oder schnappt er schon nach Luft


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. Juni 2010)

Messerharry schrieb:


> paddelt der Dirk noch, oder schnappt er schon nach Luft



Du willst mit mir am Samstag nach Lac Blanc?


----------



## Messerharry (14. Juni 2010)

Ist für mein Schlüsselbein noch etwas zu früh
Aber bei uns würd ich schon mal wieder was fahren, außer BM, der ist auch noch zu hart!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Juni 2010)

Mit ist eben zum 3ten mal bei ner Roox-Stütze die Kopfplatte gebrochen. So ein Schei$$.

Hat jemand von euch einen Tip für ne Sattelstütze in 430 und 30,4 mit ne stabilen Kopf? Gewicht ist zweitrangig, Budget bis 60 EUR, günstiger wird bevorzugt.

Danke für Feedback. Bin verzweifelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (29. Juni 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Mit ist eben zum 3ten mal bei ner Roox-Stütze die Kopfplatte gebrochen. So ein Schei$$.



Das ist bei der Konstruktion und deiner Fahrweise auch kein Wunder. 
Ich würde Dir ja eine Thomson empfehlen, die passt aber leider nur mit Reduzierhülse und sprengt dein Budget.


---------
Was anderes.
Kann mir jemand ein paar haltbare und "preiswerte" Trekkingpedale fürs Stadtrad empfehlen. Die Originalen hab ich nun nach zwei Wochen geplättet.
Gewicht ist nebensächlich, die sollen nur den täglichen Weg ins Büro aushalten.


----------



## Eike. (29. Juni 2010)

Nimm doch einfach günstige Plattformpedale wie Hussefelt oder DMR V8.


----------



## matou (29. Juni 2010)

Mhh, mit Pins zerstör ich mir wahrscheinlich die Sohlen bzw ohne fehlt der Grip...


----------



## Messerharry (29. Juni 2010)

DMR V8 hatt ich auch mal, nach ner Woche hab ich die zurück gegeben
Spiel bekommen und knacken!

Welche Bremsbeläge würdet ihr in meine Formula Oro am Lapierre machen gibt ja unendlich viele Hersteller.

Bremsen muß es, Haltbarkeit und Geräuschentwicklung ist mir egal


----------



## matou (29. Juni 2010)

Naja, ich fand die Bremse schon bescheiden genug. Die Trickstuff RSR (oder so ähnlich) haben da schon das Beste rausgeholt.


----------



## Messerharry (29. Juni 2010)

Hab ja noch ne 4 Kolben XT am Slayer, daß nicht mehr gefahren wird.
Muß ich dann glaub mal umbauen, obwohl mir die Formula Bremse völlig ausreicht mit 180/160mm Scheiben


----------



## matou (4. Juli 2010)

Sodele,
wir sind auch wieder da...anbei wieder eine kleine Foto-Schmankerl-Vorschau - den Rest mache ich im Laufe der Woche fertig. 

Einfach schön wars!!! 
Sahne Trails, geniales Wetter, keine Verletzten und noch ein tolles Fussballspiel...was will man mehr...


----------



## iTom (4. Juli 2010)

matou schrieb:


> Sodele,
> wir sind auch wieder da...anbei wieder eine kleine Foto-Schmankerl-Vorschau - den Rest mache ich im Laufe der Woche fertig.
> 
> Einfach schön wars!!!
> Sahne Trails, geniales Wetter, keine Verletzten und noch ein tolles Fussballspiel...was will man mehr...



Tolle Bilder


----------



## mrt1N (5. Juli 2010)

Gestern haben mein Kumpel und ich 30km mit 920Hm bezwungen, und das ohne uns wirklich zu schinden.

So langsam wird das wirklich und bald schon können bob1981 und ich mal eine Runde mit euch drehen und uns viele schöne Trails zeigen lassen, weil daran mangelt es leider bisher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (5. Juli 2010)

Kann mir noch jemand ein Freeware oder Opensource Programm empfehlen mit dem ich ein paar Fotos zu einem Panorama zusammenfügen kann?
(Möglichst ohne Wasserzeichen o.ä.)




iTom schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder



Merci! Ich hoffe Uwe legt noch einen drauf!


----------



## Eike. (5. Juli 2010)

Autostitch macht erstklassige Panoramen und korrigiert dabei auch gleich Verzerrungen und Helligkeitsunterschiede.


----------



## speedygonzales (5. Juli 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Autostitch[/url] macht erstklassige Panoramen und korrigiert dabei auch gleich Verzerrungen und Helligkeitsunterschiede.



Autostich ist nicht freeware, manche Optionen sind in der freie Version gesperrt.

@Matou
Falls Photoshop hast der kann das auch, die Option ist ziemlich versteckt, mein Kumpel macht es damit.


----------



## Eike. (5. Juli 2010)

Vermisst hab ich jedenfalls noch nichts und was anderes als die Bilder möglichst gut zusammenstückeln soll es ja gar nicht. Ich bin mit den Ergebnissen (Beispiel) auf jeden Fall sehr zufrieden und benutze es sogar um eingescannte Karten wieder zusammenzubauen.


----------



## matou (5. Juli 2010)

Genau, das wars. Danke!
Letztes Jahr hatte ich es noch auf dem alten Laptop - nun keinen Plan mehr wie es hieß. Die Demofunktionen reichen voll aus...hier auch ein Beispiel vom letzten Jahr, nur etwas kleiner.


----------



## speedygonzales (5. Juli 2010)

matou schrieb:


> Genau, das wars. Danke!



wenn es wirklich Opensource und frei sein soll kannst das ja testen http://hugin.sourceforge.net/download/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. Juli 2010)

matou schrieb:


> Merci! Ich hoffe Uwe legt noch einen drauf!



Wieso? Schwächelt er?


----------



## matou (5. Juli 2010)

Ich meinte Uwe soll/wird an Fotos "noch einen drauf" legen...halt seine Fotos...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. Juli 2010)

Ich war schon am Zweifeln. Viel Spaß weiterhin. Die Bilder sehen zumindest so aus.


----------



## matou (6. Juli 2010)

Die Bilder sind fertig.
Wo waren wir denn nun? Nachdem wir letztes Jahr beim GTR das Gebiet um Davos nur kurz besuchten, haben wir es diesmla etwas mehr unter die Stollen genommen.
Die Wetterlage war ein Glückstreffer. Wir haben ein paar Wochen zuvor schon gebangt, dass es ins Wasser fällt. Wo es doch bis nach Davos Glaris hinunter Neuschnee gab der auch noch tagsüber liegen blieb. So wars top, auf ~2500m mussten wir zwar noch einige Schneefelder queren, aber unsere Beine sind ja lang genug. 

*1. Tag*
Conny und ich sind bereits am Do früh losgefahren und haben in *Lenzerheide *eine Zwischenstop gemacht und uns dort mit Bergbahnunterstützung warmgefahren.



 

 























Zum letzten Bild hab ich auch noch etwas gebastelt...
klick


----------



## matou (6. Juli 2010)

*Tag 2*
Nur Bergbahn ist ja langweilig. 
Zu dritt gings am Freitag durchs Fluelatal Richtung gleichnamigen Pass. Auf Trails bergauf bis zur seit dem Winterende geschlossenen Pischa Bergstation. Wenn man sich vorstellt, was im Winter dort für ein Halligalli herrscht, wars bei uns schon gespenstisch still.
Ab der Bergstation folgten wir dem Pischagrat Richtung Davos, Ziel das Huerli. Ab dort gings bergab...



 

 













 

















 

 





























Nachdem Ende des Trails haben wir und noch auf ein kleines Experiment eingelassen und haben die Bikes auf Davoser Seehorn getragen. Die Abfahrt war jedoch so heftig bzw ging nach einigen 100m in einen Klettersteig über, dass wir uns entschlossen haben wieder hinauf zu klettern und die auf der anderen Seite hochgetragene Strecke hinunter zu fahren. Den Trail kannten wir ja schon und dieser war auch absolut genial!
Mein Zustand beim wieder hochklettern wird im Nachbarfred bei den Warmduschern ganz gut in cubelix Hungerast-Story beschrieben...Flasche mehr als leer...weiter bergauf wärs nicht mehr gegangen. 

Ab dem Seeorn hab ich von diesem Tag keinerlei Fotos mehr, beim klettern wars zu umständlich das Teil aus dem Rucksack zu holen, bergab waren wir zu schnell.
Uwe hat aber zumindest auf dem Seehorn noch einige Male die Cam in der Hand gehabt... da kommen vielleicht noch ein paar Fotos.


----------



## matou (6. Juli 2010)

Tag 3:
Am Samstag öffneten in Davos die Bergbahnen...
DH ohne Ende. 

Was stand auf dem Programm?
Ein paar Trails rund ums Weissfluhjoch, dann Richtung Parsenn und Gotschnagrat. Aam Gotschna haben wir uns eigentlich die meiste Zeit aufgehalten, dort waren schon auf der Karte einigegestrichelte Linien ins Hinterland zu sehen. Unterwegs trafen wir noch einen Briten der uns ein paar Trails empfohlen hat bzw auf der Abfahrt über den Gotschna-Grat sind wir mit einem Einheimischen aus Klosters zusammen gefahren, der uns auch noch ein paar Schmankerl zeigte. 
Danke nochmal an der Stelle! 

Alles in allem ein sehr abfahrtsintensiver Tag. 







 















 









 

































 

 







Noch ein paar Abendimpressionen...

Bergfrühling...Plümchen






 

 

Pünktlich zur Abreise zieht der Himmel sich zu...







*Tag 4:*
Am Sonntag haben wir auf der Rückreise nochmal in Churwalden angehalten um den super Trail unterhalb der Alp-Stätz Seilbahn mitzunehmen...was für ein wunderbarer Trail. 
Die Kamera blieb aber im Auto.


----------



## kermit* (9. Juli 2010)

Mh ja, schee wars! 

Tolle Bilder, René, wie immer.


----------



## Don Stefano (9. Juli 2010)

Ich schlage vor, wir machen mal wieder einen Stammtisch.

Möglichst an einem WE im Juli, ne kleine Tour in der Falz vorneweg, damit sich die Anfahrt für Harry lohnt. Dann chillig grillen bei mir im Garten. Am liebsten wäre mir das WE 31.7./1.8., ich könnte prinzipiell auch an den anderen beiden verbleibenden WEn.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Eike. (11. Juli 2010)

Ich bin dabei. Welches Wochenende ist mir wurscht, in nächste Zeit steht nix an.


----------



## Messerharry (11. Juli 2010)

vergrillung beim "Herr der Fliegen" wär ich auch dabei
kann man zu dir ´nen neugierigen, hyperaktiven Hund mitbringen?
und gaaaanz wichtig, hassu ´nen Pool 



was ganz anderes:
ich würd gern mal wieder nach Champery in den Bikepark Schweiz (BikePark.ch) war da schon mal jemand?
dort ist alles mit Liften abgedeckt, man kann mit´m DH´ler fahren, da eigentlich fast nix hochgekurbelt werden muß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (11. Juli 2010)

Kannst dich ja in die Zisterne legen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. Juli 2010)

Wenns vom Termin her bei mir passt, würde ich mich auch freuen , dabei sein zu können.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Juli 2010)

Schaut euch in der aktuellen MRM mal die Seiten 8 und 9 an. Da ist ein Typ zu sehen, der eine Treppe runterfährt.

Da steht dabei: Spot bei Karlsruhe.

Hat von euch einer eine Idee, wo das sein könnte?


----------



## matou (21. Juli 2010)

Kannst du mal ein Foto oder Scan davon machen?


----------



## andi1969 (21. Juli 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Schaut euch in der aktuellen MRM mal die Seiten 8 und 9 an. Da ist ein Typ zu sehen, der eine Treppe runterfährt.
> 
> Da steht dabei: Spot bei Karlsruhe.
> 
> Hat von euch einer eine Idee, wo das sein könnte?



Mountainbike Rider Magazin oder....ist die August schon raus???


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Juli 2010)

@ Matou
Ich bin Bahnhofskioskleser. 

@ Andi
Heute morgen hab ich sie in Bruchsal am Bahnhof in der Hand gehabt.


----------



## andi1969 (23. Juli 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> @ Matou
> Ich bin Bahnhofskioskleser.
> 
> @ Andi
> Heute morgen hab ich sie in Bruchsal am Bahnhof in der Hand gehabt.



*Ach dann sind von Dir die Sabberflecken auf den MRM Heften......*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. Juli 2010)

Nein, ich glaube als das Bild aufgenommen wurde, war neblig. Aber sicher bin ich mir nicht. 

Hast Du Dir das Bild inzwischen mal angeschaut?


----------



## mw1774 (27. Juli 2010)

habe unsere farben am wochenende am bodensee vertreten!











mit zeitfahrhelm hätte ich wohl noch ein paar sekunden rausholen können,
dafür entschuldige ich mich hier ausdrücklich, so hat's halt nur zu
platz 50 von 411 gereicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Juli 2010)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, der mit dem Zeitfahrhelm war hinter Dir platziert.


----------



## mw1774 (27. Juli 2010)

leider nicht, der ist direkt vor mir gestartet (20sek), und hat das event mit großem abstand gewonnen! immerhin hat er sich mit rolle und wärmestrahlern warmgefahren


----------



## matou (27. Juli 2010)

mw1774 schrieb:


> ...platz 50 von 411 gereicht!


Wow, herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Juli 2010)

mw1774 schrieb:


> ... wärmestrahlern warmgefahren



Warmduscher.


----------



## wookie (27. Juli 2010)

mw1774 schrieb:


> ... nur zu
> platz 50 von 411 gereicht!



 

Gratulation! Ist bestimmt ne gute Vorbereitung für's Turmbergrennen.


----------



## mw1774 (28. Juli 2010)

....danke, danke.....
turmbergrennen gab es dieses jahr leider nicht, angeblich erst wieder 2011!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (3. August 2010)

Sehr schön, die Rock Shox Reverb wird bei bike-components schon gelistet...249 EUR finde ich auch ok.


----------



## mw1774 (19. Oktober 2010)

*Schmerzen, Krankenwagen und ein Pokal*

Nun der Reihe nach ...
Bad Peterstaler Bergrennen am 3.10. Klick

Am sonnigen Feiertag entschieden wir uns die 10km und 500hm zur Renchtalhütte in Angriff zu nehmen. Der Massenstart lief problemlos, ich hatte eine gute Linie erwischt und konnte recht schnell zur Spitzengruppe aufschliessen. Das allerdings nur die ersten zwei Kilometer, ab dann lief nichts mehr, nur noch Quälerei, Schmerzen und der unbändige Wunsch einfach abzusteigen! Selten so einen Einbruch erlebt, vielleicht noch Nachläufer der Magen-Darm-Infektion zwei Wochen vorher, aber egal, trotzdem zum Ziel geschunden und ordentlich durchgereicht worden. Am Ende Platz 15 von 163, Achim quälte sich auf Platz 19, Vanessa auf Platz 14 der Damen.
Trotzdem sehr schöne familiäre Veranstaltung mit einer unerreichten Kuchen- und Tortenauswahl in der Festhalle Bad Peterstal.




noch können wir lachen ...




Massenstartgetümmel, links hinten der Brasilianer!




Brasilianerin rechts oben!


energy-race Ettlingen am 9.10. Klick

Eine Woche später das Heimatrennen vor der Tür. Wieder gutes Wetter, Vanessa bei den 10km, Achim und ich bei den 30km am Start. Kaum war der Startschuss gefallen, gabs schon nach 20 Metern den ersten unfreiwilligen Stop an der Engstelle beim Spielplatz. Zwei Fahrer waren so ungeschickt kollidiert, daß das halbe Feld ausklicken musste. Also schon mal 30 sek. verschenkt! Die erste Runde lief problemlos, nach der steilen kurzen Rampe war ich praktisch alleine unterwegs und konnte mein Tempo fahren. Ein kurzer Kettenklemmer in der zweiten Runde brachte mich nicht aus dem Konzept, dafür sorgte dann der Krankenwagen der direkt vor mir auf der letzten Runde in den Singletrail (auf der schnellen Abfahrt) einbog. 400m Schritttempo bis zur Unfallstelle (gute Besserung dem Gestürzten) und nochmal ca. zwei Minuten eingebüßt. Im Ziel Platz 16 von 229, Achim Platz 27.

Den ersten Pokal (Stimmt das?) mit Platz 1 der Damenwertung in der Brasilianer-Geschichte holte sich Vanessa, mit einer guten Portion Wahnsinn auf der Abfahrt.




Das Brasilianer-Team vor dem Start




"ja, du wirst gerade überholt!"




Kurz vor der Rampe!




Kampf bis zum letzten Meter!




"ich will auch einen!"

P.S da war lt. Ergebnisliste noch ein Brasilianer unterwegs!
Bitte auch vom Rennen berichten!


----------



## andi1969 (20. Oktober 2010)

mw1774 schrieb:


> *Schmerzen, Krankenwagen und ein Pokal*
> 
> Nun der Reihe nach ...
> Bad Peterstaler Bergrennen am 3.10. Klick
> ...



* Vanessa Vanessa alte Rennsau....*


----------



## Messerharry (4. Dezember 2010)

ist der Stammtisch verstorben oder gibt´s irgendwo noch einen geheimen


----------



## Thomas (4. Dezember 2010)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

